# Name That Station!



## Devil's Advocate

OK folks, I'm assuming you've seen stuff like this before on other forums. If not here's the deal. Someone posts an image of a station that is hopefully not too hard, but also not too obvious, and other folks try to remember (or guess) which station it is. Whoever guesses correctly posts the next image and so on.

Let's start off with one guess per person per calendar day and one visual or written hint from the original poster per day after the first until successfully guessed by another poster.

Active Amtrak passenger stations are allowed.

Inactive Amtrak passenger stations along active Amtrak routes are also allowed.

Stations can be used more than once provided the angle/season/lighting/interior/exterior etc. is substantially different.

Everything else is off-limits for now, including stations that are off-network or no longer standing.

If you've posted a station for people to name be sure to check back periodically to either name the winner or to add another hint.

You can include an additional photo of the station upon acknowledging the winning answer if you so choose.

If you guess correctly be prepared to post the next picture or open the thread to whoever has the next image ready.

Sound good? Let's get started!







^NAME THAT STATION!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Tough one Chris! Im gonna guess that it's the Amshak in SAS,( the crew and bagggage part towards the AlamoDome) your home station?? :unsure: ** Love the New Flavor of the Month Avatar!


----------



## Devil's Advocate

Sorry, but no! ^_^


----------



## Mackensen

How about Alpine? It's that style at least.


----------



## jacorbett70

Mackensen said:


> How about Alpine? It's that style at least.


I agree!


----------



## Ryan

Good work. Now post the next one. 



Texas Sunset said:


> If you guess correctly be prepared to post the next picture or open the thread to whoever has the next image ready.


----------



## Mackensen

Okay, we'll do an easy one (I think). Mostly I just want an excuse to post this, and most of my station pics have the sign!


----------



## abcnews

So how do you add a photo? I have a few good ones....


----------



## gswager

I know where is that picture! I'm not giving you a hint. Unfortunately, I'm too lazy to post another station.


----------



## johnny.menhennet

Mackensen said:


> Okay, we'll do an easy one (I think). Mostly I just want an excuse to post this, and most of my station pics have the sign!


Haven't ridden through in years... but I think that's Lamy!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan

jimhudson said:


> Texas Sunset said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but no! ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt know we got two guesses, my next one would have been Alpine, my birthplace! ^_^
> 
> The next pic (with the old car) sure looks familiar, just cant place it right now!! Is it on the SWC Route??(say in Lamy,NM?) :unsure:
Click to expand...


----------



## jdcnosse

I'm gonna guess Lamy too...I seem to recognize that car  and Lamy was where the SWC stopped last time I was on it to pick up some private cars.

I'll post a picture however


----------



## Shanghai

Here's an inside shot of a station.

It has been posted before. It is not

a good photo of the station, but I'm

certain someone will recognize the station.


----------



## MrFSS

Shanghai said:


> Here's an inside shot of a station.
> 
> It has been posted before. It is not
> 
> a good photo of the station, but I'm
> 
> certain someone will recognize the station.


The PennyK Memorial NYP Station and turning point.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Is that NYP or a Mall?  Well, it works in Washington Union Station, guess any decoration improves tht dump called NYP! ^_^ (The model isnt bad, is she famous? :lol: )


----------



## the_traveler

jimhudson said:


> The model ... is she famous? :lol:


In her own mind!



("I met a lot of Canadians - [on a train inside Canada])"


----------



## Shanghai

*How about this famous station:*


----------



## Ryan

I think that you're supposed to correctly guess the station in post #12 before you go posting more pictures for people to guess.


----------



## Shanghai

Sorry. I reread the instructions.

Please disregard my post.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

Shanghai said:


> Sorry. I reread the instructions.
> 
> Please disregard my post.


No biggie. ^_^

As Ryan said, the idea is to correctly identify (or guess) the previous station's photo or image. We each get one chance to guess per day. If you're the first person to correctly identify the station in question then you alone are supposed to post a photo or image (such as a portion of a painted postcard) of the next station to guess. Or you can simply open the thread up to whoever has an image or photo ready for posting. The idea is not to post something obvious or something completely impossible to recognize. Full profile images or photos of clearly unique aspects of major stations are not what we're looking for. Nor are we looking for a zoomed-in picture of a single generic fixture that could be from just about anywhere. It should be hard to guess but not impossible to research. If you're going to pick a popular station then focus on a portion of it is not obvious or well known. It should be something just generic enough that even those who are already familiar with the station still might get it wrong on their first try. On the other hand, if you're posting a picture of a dilapidated station that hasn't had service in decades and is only seen from your window while being passed at 50+MPH then you should probably post a slightly more obvious angle. Hope that helps clarify the idea. If we need to we can always fine tune the rules as we see fit. 



abcnews said:


> So how do you add a photo? I have a few good ones.


I would suggest you familiarize yourself with a site like *Photobucket.com*


----------



## como

The previous picture is 30th Street Station, Philadelphia


----------



## Devil's Advocate

como said:


> The previous picture is 30th Street Station, Philadelphia


I believe we're still waiting on the answer to jdcnosse's post here...



jdcnosse said:


> I'm gonna guess Lamy too...I seem to recognize that car  and Lamy was where the SWC stopped last time I was on it to pick up some private cars.
> 
> I'll post a picture however


----------



## TCRT

Texas Sunset said:


> I believe we're still waiting on the answer to jdcnosse's post here...
> 
> 
> 
> jdcnosse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna guess Lamy too...I seem to recognize that car  and Lamy was where the SWC stopped last time I was on it to pick up some private cars.
> 
> I'll post a picture however
Click to expand...

Grand Rapids, MI?


----------



## Texan Eagle

Since nobody has taken a shot at it, let me do it- the last among the photos posted so far is *Philadelphia 30th Street Station*.

I am at work, now I will go home and post a photo with my question (just did pre-boarding if you'd call that



)

*Edit: *_Sorry I did not see 30th Street was already answered. I take back my pre-boarding claim _


----------



## jacorbett70

FYI

TCRT is correct, I just looked at a short video from my one visit to GRR and it matches.

I hosted a game like this on another forum (trivia, mostly non-rail) where I posted one photo a day and kept it open all day with replies instructed to be hidden with "spoiler" tags so people can guess w/o seeing prior answers.

I have a few of my own, but it appears TCRT has dibs.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

jacorbett70 said:


> I hosted a game like this on another forum (trivia, mostly non-rail) where I posted one photo a day and kept it open all day with replies instructed to be hidden with "spoiler" tags so people can guess w/o seeing prior answers.


Not a bad idea and it appears the forum software does in fact honor spoiler tags even though we don't seem to use them all that much.

In any case the floor is yours TCRT...


----------



## TCRT

Ok, as soon as I can teach myself to add a photo (i.e. shortly) I will have one here.


----------



## TCRT

Ok, let's try this one (and hopefully it's not too obvious):


----------



## jacorbett70

TCRT said:


> Ok, let's try this one (and hopefully it's not too obvious):



I've come up with



Spoiler



Ashland, KY, on the Cardinal route.


----------



## TCRT

jacorbett70 said:


> I've come up with
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ashland, KY, on the Cardinal route.


That would be correct!


----------



## jacorbett70

I've been inspired to choose this one. I wonder why?


----------



## Acela150

jacorbett70 said:


> I've been inspired to choose this one. I wonder why?


Ashland,VA


----------



## jacorbett70

Yes Acela150, TCRT's posting made me think of one of my favorite stations with the street running. I saw the Auto Train that day too.


----------



## Texan Eagle

Although I have not answered the previous one so its not technically not my "right" to post a photo, but nevertheless, just for fun, anyone wanna guess this one?


----------



## johnny.menhennet

Texan Eagle said:


> Although I have not answered the previous one so its not technically not my "right" to post a photo, but nevertheless, just for fun, anyone wanna guess this one?


I have not been to that station since 2005, but I have a feeling that its Flagstaff


----------



## Devil's Advocate

johnny.menhennet said:


> I have not been to that station since 2005, but I have a feeling that its Flagstaff


Son of a gun, I could have gotten that one! :angry2: :lol:


----------



## Shanghai

I was at that station last month!!

It is Johnny's turn to post a photo.


----------



## varailfan

jacorbett70 said:


> I've been inspired to choose this one. I wonder why?



Looks like Ashland, VA. aka The Center of the Universe.


----------



## johnny.menhennet

OK here I go

I did not take this, I don't ever go on the tracks, but I've been to this station multiple times... sorry it's so big


----------



## zephyr17

johnny.menhennet said:


> OK here I go
> 
> I did not take this, I don't ever go on the tracks, but I've been to this station multiple times... sorry it's so big


Salinas, CA


----------



## johnny.menhennet

Crap you got that fast





Your turn


----------



## jdcnosse

Texas Sunset said:


> johnny.menhennet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not been to that station since 2005, but I have a feeling that its Flagstaff
> 
> 
> 
> Son of a gun, I could have gotten that one! :angry2: :lol:
Click to expand...

Me too! I've been there 3 times this year. lol

Awe shucks. Guess I gotta wait.


----------



## zephyr17

OK, here is mine:


----------



## Shanghai

Where's the Station?

Must be Wolf Point, Montana!!


----------



## rrdude

Where's the station?

Medford, OR?

Also shows Amtrak's belt-tightening. Customer washing his OWN window.........


----------



## CHamilton

I thought it looked like Havre, MT.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Beaumonts "New " Station?? :lol: :lol: :lol: (Seriously, looks like one of the Montana stops but not positive which one?? Love the pax cleaning his own windows, weve all been there when downstairs!! :wacko:


----------



## Shanghai

I will guess: Vancouver, Washington.


----------



## zephyr17

All wrong so far...


----------



## TCRT

How about



Spoiler



La Junta, CO.


----------



## zephyr17

TCRT said:


> How about
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> La Junta, CO.


Ding, ding, ding. You got it.


----------



## Shanghai

How do you do the Spoiler?


----------



## Devil's Advocate

Shanghai said:


> How do you do the Spoiler?


Just type [spoiler] and then [/spoiler]


----------



## SarahZ

I love seeing all of these station pictures. It would be neat if we had a thread to showcase our home and/or favorite stations.


----------



## Gratt

If you guys do not mind I will throw one out. It is one of my favorite small old depots.







let's see who can get this one :giggle:


----------



## rrdude

Is this an Amtrak station stop?

Doesn't look like it..........


----------



## Devil's Advocate

rrdude said:


> Is this an Amtrak station stop? Doesn't look like it..........


Doesn't look any worse than some actual station stops I've seen.

In any case inactive stations along active routes are still fair game!


----------



## hhswami

Sorcha said:


> I love seeing all of these station pictures. It would be neat if we had a thread to showcase our home and/or favorite stations.


I think this is becoming just that sort of thread, although some have bent the initial rules set out. I thought TCRT would have to either post the next pick, or pass the privilege on to the next player. This makes me want to go through all of my old photos, though, and be ready to play along!


----------



## PerRock

Gratt said:


> If you guys do not mind I will throw one out. It is one of my favorite small old depots.
> 
> {image removed}
> 
> let's see who can get this one :giggle:





Spoiler



Orange, TX?



peter


----------



## jdcnosse

TCRT said:


> How about
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> La Junta, CO.


Yeah! I totally forgot about it without that old lady who sets up her table every morning when the train comes through lol


----------



## Gratt

PerRock said:


> Gratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you guys do not mind I will throw one out. It is one of my favorite small old depots.
> 
> {image removed}
> 
> let's see who can get this one :giggle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Orange, TX?
> 
> 
> 
> peter
Click to expand...


And we have a winner!

You sir get an extra point :lol:

I'm curious how did you get it so fast?


----------



## PerRock

I have my ways... I actually considered telling them at the beginning of the thread...






peter


----------



## Misty.

PerRock said:


> I have my ways... I actually considered telling them at the beginning of the thread...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peter


What's a cabbage with that paint job doing in



Spoiler



Ann Arbor?


----------



## PerRock

darn I thought I'd throw a curve ball.

Your up, Misty.

peter


----------



## Misty.

Can't mess with someone on their adopted "home" station :giggle: (I've taken a picture and a video standing a little more toward Chicago on that platform before ^_^ )


----------



## PerRock

Is it:



Spoiler



Normal, IL



Adopted home station? You hang out up here some times?

peter


----------



## Misty.

It is. ^_^

And yeah... There's an arcade that I like near that stop, and so far it's the farthest I've been along that line.


----------



## PerRock

I'll pass the posting a new one on to whoever has one. I'm much better at guessing then finding new station to guess.

peter


----------



## Shanghai

I will post the next station.

Can you identify this Amtrak Station??


----------



## rrdude

PerRock said:


> I have my ways... I actually considered telling them at the beginning of the thread...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peter


Day late and a dollar short! Hard to miss C.S. Mott Children's Hospital in the background, and the Broadway Street bridge.

Sure wish Amtrak was in the old original Michigan Central Depot.........


----------



## rrdude

Mr. Gingrich, er, Gov Perry, er, Texas Sunset. Might I add a request that "guessers" use their gray matter, and not (as I think Peter alluded to) "inspect" the photos origin, url, or compare to other photos posted online?

It's just a suggestion, and obviously on the honor system...........


----------



## Devil's Advocate

rrdude said:


> Mr. Gingrich, er, Gov Perry, er, Texas Sunset. Might I add a request that "guessers" use their gray matter, and not (as I think Peter alluded to) "inspect" the photos origin, url, or compare to other photos posted online? It's just a suggestion, and obviously on the honor system.


Sounds good to me!

Let's all agree to avoid online analysis tools including matching systems and other database queries.

What do y'all think of limiting correct identifications to once per week per person?

In other words, if you correctly identify a station on Friday you don't make additional guesses until the following Friday?


----------



## PerRock

Awww but guessing is what I'm good at...

I know what the current station we're guessing on, but will let someone else read the sign.

peter


----------



## SarahZ

Ann Arbor was my home station for years. :wub: I miss the free long-term parking.


----------



## rrdude

PerRock said:


> Awww but guessing is what I'm good at...
> 
> I know what the current station we're guessing on, but will let someone else read the sign.
> 
> peter


You can "Guess All Day", but only once a week if you are correct, Sir!


----------



## Montanan

No one is guessing the current one, and given my username I feel like I should disqualify myself.


----------



## manchacrr

Is it Wolf Point, Montana?


----------



## Shanghai

manchacrr said:


> Is it Wolf Point, Montana?


Yes, you are correct. Congratulations!!


----------



## manchacrr

Here's the next photo. Where is this?


----------



## Exiled in Express

Shanghai said:


> manchacrr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it Wolf Point, Montana?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you are correct. Congratulations!!
Click to expand...


The blue was a better clue from me than the blurred station name, just a question of where on the EB line.


----------



## Exiled in Express

manchacrr said:


> Here's the next photo. Where is this?






Spoiler



Meridian, MS


but looks very Californian. 

This one does not look Californian and should be scrubbed of any file data.


----------



## manchacrr

Exiled in Express said:


> manchacrr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the next photo. Where is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Meridian, MS
> 
> 
> but looks very Californian.
> 
> This one does not look Californian and should be scrubbed of any file data.
Click to expand...

You are correct. Your turn.


----------



## Montanan

Exiled in Express said:


> This one does not look Californian and should be scrubbed of any file data.


I love that station.



Spoiler



It's Red Wing, Minnesota.


----------



## Exiled in Express

Montanan said:


> I love that station.



Correct, you are up.


----------



## Montanan

OK, here's a photo I took a while back ... I've blurred the station sign out.

I'm thinking this one might be a bit of a challenge, but we'll see:


----------



## rrdude

Montanan said:


> OK, here's a photo I took a while back ... I've blurred the station sign out.
> 
> I'm thinking this one might be a bit of a challenge, but we'll see:


Hideousville, AR?  Gawd what a dog of a station.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

rrdude said:


> Montanan said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, here's a photo I took a while back ... I've blurred the station sign out.
> 
> I'm thinking this one might be a bit of a challenge, but we'll see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hideousville, AR?  Gawd what a dog of a station.
Click to expand...

I had been referring to PRO as a bus stop before my first trip there. Then, in CO I think, I saw a stop that looked like bus stops on our roads here in DE. PRO is now a pavilion in my mind.


----------



## Montanan

rrdude said:


> Hideousville, AR?  Gawd what a dog of a station.


Ha! Arkansans everywhere are feeling sad right now. 

Anyhow, since this one is pretty obscure, here's a photographic hint. This is a shot of the bustling commercial district of the community in question.  You can see the station building off to the right.


----------



## Texan Eagle

Montanan said:


> OK, here's a photo I took a while back ... I've blurred the station sign out.
> 
> I'm thinking this one might be a bit of a challenge, but we'll see:


This is a trick question. This is not an Amtrak station. This is what the Republicans show people to prove Amtrak is no good and should be shut down


----------



## zephyr17

Thompson, UT?


----------



## Montanan

zephyr17 said:


> Thompson, UT?


That's the place! Thompson was a flag stop for the CZ until 1997, and possibly the only Amtrak station site more desolate than Sanderson, Texas. 

Next?


----------



## jdcnosse

I've got one if zephyr17 doesn't...


----------



## zephyr17

jdcnosse said:


> I've got one if zephyr17 doesn't...


Go ahead, jdcnosse.


----------



## jdcnosse

Alrighty. I've passed this station so far 6 times in my lifetime by train.


----------



## zephyr17

jdcnosse said:


> Alrighty. I've passed this station so far 6 times in my lifetime by train.


Trinidad, CO


----------



## jdcnosse

zephyr17 said:


> jdcnosse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alrighty. I've passed this station so far 6 times in my lifetime by train.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trinidad, CO
Click to expand...

Correct! I'm glad GRR is an actual building...lol


----------



## zephyr17

OK, here's another one


----------



## Shanghai

spoiler Philadelphia /spoiler


----------



## zephyr17

Shanghai said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Philadelphia


Nope.


----------



## SarahZ

Washington, DC?


----------



## zephyr17

Sorcha said:


> Washington, DC?


Nope


----------



## fairviewroad

PDX?


----------



## Bob Dylan

zephyr17 said:


> OK, here's another one


Beaumonts New Multi-Million Dollar Station??? :lol: :lol: :lol: (30th Street Station in PHL isnt Correct???)


----------



## FriskyFL

Chicago?


----------



## zephyr17

Neither Portland, Chicago, Washington, nor Philly.

Not even Beaumont :lol:


----------



## Texan Eagle

Spoiler



Grand Central, New York! Though I wonder if it can be called an Amtrak station?


----------



## zephyr17

Texan Eagle said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Grand Central, New York! Though I wonder if it can be called an Amtrak station?


Not GCT, either. BTW-If it was, I think it is okay in the rules Texas Sunset set out as a former Amtrak station. Small hint, this is an active Amtrak station.


----------



## rrdude

Old Detroit, Michigan Central Station?


----------



## johnny.menhennet

LAUS


----------



## PerRock

Spoiler



Denver?



peter


----------



## Agent

Spoiler



Kansas City Union Station?


----------



## zephyr17

Agent said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Kansas City Union Station?


Agent got it. KC it is.


----------



## boxcar479

Man I love this game :wub: although I haven't come close to being right on any of them :lol: This game just reminds me of all the grand old stations that we pass on our travels, that are no longer in use. Most of those closed stations were built back in the day of grandeur, with marble ,granite and American architecture. I would love to live in one of these old stations. I wonder how hard it would be to get Amtrak to make it a flag stop. :lol:


----------



## jdcnosse

zephyr17 said:


> Agent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Kansas City Union Station?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agent got it. KC it is.
Click to expand...

Dangit! lol 4 hours late again 

Totally could have gotten it. Been through KCY three times on the SWC, loved the look of the station


----------



## Agent

Would you like to go anyway? I don't think I can post a picture.


----------



## SarahZ

boxcar817 said:


> Man I love this game :wub: although I haven't come close to being right on any of them :lol: This game just reminds me of all the grand old stations that we pass on our travels, that are no longer in use. Most of those closed stations were built back in the day of grandeur, with marble ,granite and American architecture. I would love to live in one of these old stations. I wonder how hard it would be to get Amtrak to make it a flag stop. :lol:


I know. I love seeing all the pictures. I've actually been to most of these, but work gets in the way of guessing.



It's a great thread. I really love the grand old stations and the more unique stations that reflect the area's culture/architecture (ABQ comes to mind).


----------



## Shanghai

Agent said:


> Would you like to go anyway? *I don't think I can post a picture.*


If Agent is unable to post a picture, I will post this for him.


----------



## Montanan

Shanghai said:


> Agent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like to go anyway? *I don't think I can post a picture.*
> 
> 
> 
> If Agent is unable to post a picture, I will post this for him.
Click to expand...

Wilmington!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Wilmington for sure! I cant post a picture but this is a great topic,  keep em coming!!


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Shanghai said:


> Agent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like to go anyway? *I don't think I can post a picture.*
> 
> 
> 
> If Agent is unable to post a picture, I will post this for him.
Click to expand...

While still under reconstruction. That's my home station.


----------



## Montanan

I have some more tough ones I could throw at you ... like maybe this one. It's a detail shot I took about five years ago:


----------



## johnny.menhennet

Montanan said:


> I have some more tough ones I could throw at you ... like maybe this one. It's a detail shot I took about five years ago:


NOUPT


----------



## PerRock

zephyr17 said:


> Agent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Kansas City Union Station?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agent got it. KC it is.
Click to expand...

Just goes to show I should always stick to my 1st guess. oh well.


----------



## Montanan

johnny.menhennet said:


> Montanan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have some more tough ones I could throw at you ... like maybe this one. It's a detail shot I took about five years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOUPT
Click to expand...

Nope ... this building is considerably older than NOUPT.


----------



## PerRock

Detroit Michigan Central?

peter


----------



## Bob Dylan

Think Peter is correct, sure looks like the poor,sad Michigan Central Station in poor,sad Detroit!


----------



## Montanan

PerRock said:


> Detroit Michigan Central?
> 
> peter


Very good guess, but no. I took the photo on an active Amtrak station platform ...


----------



## Ocala Mike

Wild guess - Newark, NJ.


----------



## Montanan

Here's another photo from the same location. Sorry for the blurriness, but it was a handheld shot in the middle of the night. (My train was seriously late.)


----------



## zephyr17

Montanan said:


> Here's another photo from the same location. Sorry for the blurriness, but it was a handheld shot in the middle of the night. (My train was seriously late.)


Omaha, NE?


----------



## Montanan

zephyr17 said:


> Omaha, NE?


That's it! The photos are of the old CB&Q station that was used by Amtrak before the current station was built next door. What a shame to see that great old building sitting there empty like that, especially when the current Amtrak station is so inadequate.

Next?


----------



## zephyr17

Montanan said:


> zephyr17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Omaha, NE?
> 
> 
> 
> That's it! The photos are of the old CB&Q station that was used by Amtrak before the current station was built next door. What a shame to see that great old building sitting there empty like that, especially when the current Amtrak station is so inadequate.
> 
> Next?
Click to expand...

I'll open my posting rights this time to whoever wants to do it.


----------



## jb64

How about this one?

edit: I see a couple of others posted at the same time, so I wil defer


----------



## MrFSS

> I'll open my posting rights this time to whoever wants to do it.


OK - I'll try one.


----------



## Shanghai

I'll take you up on the next Station post, Zephyr17.

Can anyone identify this station?


----------



## Shawn Ryu

Shanghai said:


> I'll take you up on the next Station post, Zephyr17.
> 
> Can anyone identify this station?


Easy, Memphis TN


----------



## Shanghai

*Correct Shawn. Your Go!!*


----------



## jacorbett70

MrFSS said:


> I'll open my posting rights this time to whoever wants to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> OK - I'll try one.
Click to expand...





Spoiler



Champaign, IL


----------



## MrFSS

jacorbett70 said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll open my posting rights this time to whoever wants to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> OK - I'll try one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Champaign, IL
Click to expand...

You got it.

Shanghai and I both posted within seconds of each other so I don't know who goes next. I'll leave that decision to the OP and manager of this thread.


----------



## Shanghai

I think John Corbett should post the next station photo. He properly

identified the last photo.


----------



## jacorbett70

Shanghai said:


> I think John Corbett should post the next station photo. He properly
> 
> identified the last photo.


OK, thanks, here we go:


----------



## dart330

Dodge City, KS


----------



## rrdude

Boy, am I gonna pay more attention to the stations next time I'm on a trip. I used to take pix of every station I could as I passed or stopped, but those are all in a box in storage now.....

Maybe it's time to get a scanner / slide converter and "go at it".

BTW, can anyone recommend a "good" (decent quality, and fast) slide converter? I've seen them advertised on Hammacher Schlemmer and other catalogs, but am a bit wary of purchasing without some advice.......


----------



## jacorbett70

Dart is right and up next.


----------



## dart330

Sorry for the size, I'm on my phone and can't get the link I want.

***** NOTE Picture reduced and shows in a newer post.


----------



## SarahZ

Kingman, AZ?


----------



## Ryan

Ensmallified:






Thanks, Tom.

This is dart330's picture from post #145


----------



## Shawn Ryu

Kingman, AZ


----------



## Grandpa D

Sorcha said:


> Kingman, AZ?


That sounds like a winner.


----------



## dart330

Correct


----------



## Ryan

Sorcha is on the clock!


----------



## SarahZ




----------



## zephyr17

Sorcha said:


>


Eugene, OR.

PS-you didn't blur out the old SP station EUGENE sign under the eve on the right side of your photo, but I knew it before I noticed that


----------



## SarahZ

zephyr17 said:


> Eugene, OR.
> 
> PS-you didn't blur out the old SP station EUGENE sign under the eve on the right side of your photo, but I knew it before I noticed that


Haha. I thought I looked closely to make sure I got everything. :giggle: Oops!


----------



## Shanghai

Can anyone name this station??


----------



## amtkstn

Flagstaff az


----------



## Texan Eagle

Spoiler



Barstow, CA



I was at this station last month, here is a photo from the same location-






I have a photo ready, I know it'll be my turn next


----------



## jacorbett70

I say go ahead with your photo Texan, as it has been awhile and it looks like the original photo was deleted or moved. I'll add my Barstow image, from a visit four years ago, to the record.



>


----------



## Texan Eagle

Ok, here we go.. shouldn't be very difficult.


----------



## jacorbett70

Spoiler



San Bernardino, CA


----------



## VentureForth

Looks like Belen, but that's not an Amtrak stop...yet.


----------



## Shanghai

Shanghai said:


> Can anyone name this station??


Sorry, I was cleaning up my album and deleted the picture by mistake.


----------



## Shanghai

I don't know how this happened!!

Sorry for the inconvience.


----------



## Shanghai

Anyone recognize this Amtrak Station??


----------



## benjibear

E-town as the locals call it.

Elizabethtown, Pennsylvania

Usually where I leave from when going to Philly.


----------



## Shanghai

Correct. It is a beautiful station and was recently improved.

Your turn to post a picture.


----------



## Texan Eagle

Wait, how did Shanghai jump in with a photo? I had guessed his previous one correct (Barstow) and posted one from my side, which jcorbett70 correctly guessed to be San Bernandino, CA. So, it is his turn to post a photo now


----------



## benjibear

I don't have one so it doesn't matter.


----------



## jacorbett70

I was waiting to see if I was confirmed right.

Here is one:


----------



## Meat Puppet

Kansas City has 3 hours free parking but that doesnt look like KC


----------



## jacorbett70

Indeed not KC


----------



## PerRock

it's an Amshack station...

peter


----------



## Donctor

Is it in Michigan?


----------



## SarahZ

Donctor said:


> Is it in Michigan?


Those are the same cars I see on the Wolverine and Blue Water, but I don't recognize the area.


----------



## PerRock

doubtful, unless it's an old pic. #63 isn't ITCS equipped.

peter


----------



## Shanghai

How about Mt. Joy, PA?


----------



## Donctor

PerRock said:


> doubtful, unless it's an old pic. #63 isn't ITCS equipped.
> 
> peter


I assumed it was old when I saw the Lincoln in the picture, but after taking a closer look at the other vehicles, I'm not sure that it's so old.


----------



## PerRock

There is a fairly new Toyota Camry or Honda Accord in the closer parking lot.

I had a hunch that it was in IL. However after reviewing all 32 stations (including some discontinued ones) I can safely say that it is not in IL. I can also fairly safely assume that it is either a Midwest or East station, due to the Amfleet, however I'm fairly certain it isn't on the NEC.

peter


----------



## jacorbett70

Not in IL nor in MI, and not Mt. Joy PA.


----------



## jacorbett70

Here is the same station from the train as I arrived:


----------



## Thunder Road

wild guess....Hartford, CT?


----------



## zephyr17

jacorbett70 said:


> Here is the same station from the train as I arrived:


Jacksonville?


----------



## TCRT

I cheated and used Google Maps to confirm my hunch based off of my memory from looking up the architecture of a few stations a long time ago.....but I think it's



Spoiler



Richmond Staples Mill Road


.


----------



## jacorbett70

TCRT said:


> I cheated and used Google Maps to confirm my hunch based off of my memory from looking up the architecture of a few stations a long time ago.....but I think it's
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Richmond Staples Mill Road
> 
> 
> .


This one is right!


----------



## amtkstn

I have arrived at that station in Normal IL.


----------



## TCRT

This might be a bit too mean, but let's see if anyone knows where this is:


----------



## manchacrr

Portland, Maine


----------



## TCRT

Wow, that was fast! It is indeed POR.


----------



## Ocala Mike

That's Portland, ME? Wow, far cry from my memories of it back in B&M/MEC days. What happened to the nice downtown station they had there?


----------



## rrdude

Ocala Mike said:


> That's Portland, ME? Wow, far cry from my memories of it back in B&M/MEC days. What happened to the nice downtown station they had there?


The "Station" is behind the photographer, and it is _not_ the old downtown one, but a newer "transportation center". In reality, it is quite nice and comfortable. It serves regional, and intercity buses, and of course, Amtrak.


----------



## manchacrr

Here's the next photo:


----------



## Montanan

New Orleans?


----------



## manchacrr

Montanan said:


> New Orleans?


Correct. Your Turn.


----------



## Montanan

OK, here goes. With the info in this photo, this one should be fairly easy:


----------



## benjibear

Based on the "Soo Tower" in the background, I did a quick search on google and come up with Minot, ND?


----------



## rrdude

benjibear said:


> Based on the "Soo Tower" in the background, I did a quick search on google and come up with Minot, ND?


CHEATER!












(of course, I don't even know if you are correct or not!)

BTW, where in the picture is the *STATION?*

Although it's EZ to do, let's keep in the spirit of things, and _just go from memory or guesses. _ Try not to use the "Net". (or at least not publicly admit we used the net.........)





I feel bad 'cause I've known the last two, but been too damned slow to respond.


----------



## Montanan

Yep, it's Minot ... the track crossing in front of the engines is the former Soo Line main, headed for Canada.

Anyhow (for rrdude), here's a shot of the same train, looking east rather than west. I figured this one would have been way too easy:






You're up, Mr. Bear.


----------



## benjibear

Somebody else can jump in. I don't have any handy.


----------



## jb64

benjibear said:


> Somebody else can jump in. I don't have any handy.



/



">


----------



## Ryan

Baltimore Penn?


----------



## benjibear

I don't remember Baltimore being that grand inside.


----------



## Texan Eagle

Damn, you guys are fast! I have the exact same photo of roof design at Baltimore Penn. Could have got this one 

So that makes it Ryan next to post a photo.


----------



## rrdude

benjibear said:


> I don't remember Baltimore being that grand inside.


I'm shocked too, seeing as that's _almost_ my "home station". (it's really BWI, yuck)

I guess I should start looking up more.....


----------



## Ryan

I have some of the same photographs - it really is a cool station to hang around and take some pictures in.

Here's mine:


----------



## Montanan

Once again, given my username it would be unfair for me to guess.


----------



## Shawn Ryu

Havre, Montana


----------



## PRR 60

I believe that is Grand Junction, CO.


----------



## zephyr17

Shawn Ryu said:


> Havre, Montana


Dang, you beat me to it.


----------



## jb64

Ryan said:


> Baltimore Penn?


yep, beautiful stained glass there. Ryan is up next.


----------



## jb64

rrdude said:


> benjibear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember Baltimore being that grand inside.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm shocked too, seeing as that's _almost_ my "home station". (it's really BWI, yuck)
> 
> I guess I should start looking up more.....
Click to expand...

not BWI but Baltimore Penn, and yes, look up more!


----------



## Ryan

The Havre has it!

The stained glass on the left gives it away:





Havre? by Ryan Stavely, on Flickr

Mr Ryu is on the clock!


----------



## jacorbett70

Since this has fallen off for a couple of days, here is one:


----------



## Shanghai

*Davis, California?*


----------



## Big Iron

zephyr17 said:


> jacorbett70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the same station from the train as I arrived:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacksonville?
Click to expand...

Richmond, VA


----------



## jacorbett70

The new one is not Davis CA.

The old one was previously answered as RVR.


----------



## Shanghai

*Would it be Santa Ana, CA?*


----------



## jacorbett70

Since I am at work w/o time or ability to post another clue photo, I'll post a verbal clue instead:

East of the Mississippi.


----------



## benjibear

Let me see if I can post a picture here.

Here is one east of the Mississippi:


----------



## Montanan

jacorbett70 said:


> Since I am at work w/o time or ability to post another clue photo, I'll post a verbal clue instead:
> 
> East of the Mississippi.


I have no idea on this one, but somehow the photo makes me think of the old New York Central.


----------



## Ocala Mike

Trenton, NJ?


----------



## benjibear

Ocala Mike said:


> Trenton, NJ?



No, tonight if nobody gets it I will post the sign on the other stairs.


----------



## jacorbett70

My California-looking but not California one is still open.

The "Trains to Phila." one looks Keystone corridor so I'll guess Coatesville.


----------



## benjibear

Here is the picture from the other stairs:


----------



## Bob Dylan

benjibear said:


> Here is the picture from the other stairs:


Lancaster,Pa.?? If right, I dont have a pic to post so Ill pass!


----------



## PRR 60

jacorbett70 said:


> Since this has fallen off for a couple of days, here is one:


I believe that is Salisbury, NC.


----------



## jacorbett70

PRR 60 is right on mine. I say PRR60 is up next.

Meanwhile, I am still not sure on the "Trains to Phila" one. Knew it was the Keystone Corridor, Coatesville was my first guess yesterday, now I see someone guessed Lancaster (my second choice), so my second guess will be Downingtown.


----------



## PRR 60

I don't think this one is nearly as challanging as jacorbett70's entry, but here goes. Hint: not in Florida.


----------



## Texan Eagle

PRR 60 said:


> I don't think this one is nearly as challanging as jacorbett70's entry, but here goes. Hint: not in Florida.


Thanks for the hint, I was almost going to say this is Tampa.


----------



## jacorbett70

Likely another Zephyr stop in Colorado, I'll start with Glenwood Springs.

(I so wanted to say Winter Park! Hey there is one in CO)


----------



## Thunder Road

Grand Junction, CO?

And the Keystone Corridor one...boy we're running out of stations. Elizabethtown? (although that's already been played)


----------



## benjibear

The rules state:

"Stations can be used more than once provided the angle/season/lighting/interior/exterior etc. is substantially different."

Elizabethtown is right. Also, this was before they renovated so I can't remeber if they are still there. I took these pictures for a collage of PRR railroad memorbial that I wanted to frame so I added a few pictures as well.


----------



## PRR 60

jacorbett70 said:


> Likely another Zephyr stop in Colorado, I'll start with Glenwood Springs.
> 
> (I so wanted to say Winter Park! Hey there is one in CO)


We have a winner! Glenwood Springs, CO on a snowy January afternoon in 2008.

*jacorbett70* is back on the clock.


----------



## jacorbett70

Here is one and it is Amtrak, not London Overground services.


----------



## jb64

I remember seeing that last year, but I do not remember which station. I cannot even remember if it was EB or CZ, but I definitely recall seeing that.


----------



## TCRT

I think that's Glenview, IL. I swear I remember reading about that in the _Empire Builder_ route guide, and having boarded at GLN more times than I can count the platform looks right.

Or perhaps I am way, way wrong. Just a guess.


----------



## jacorbett70

TCRT is right and is now on the clock.


----------



## TCRT

Ok, who knows where this is?


----------



## Monon81

For TCRT's pic:



Spoiler



Milwaukee Airport


?


----------



## Exiled in Express

Monon81 said:


> For TCRT's pic:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Milwaukee Airport
> 
> 
> ?


I concur. The generator of many an AGR point run.


----------



## TCRT

Monon81 is correct and, borrowing a phrase, "on the clock".


----------



## Monon81

OK, folks, an inside shot.


----------



## Shanghai

Indianapolis, Indiana station waiting room!!


----------



## Monon81

Indianapolis it is, at 5:00 in the morning, during the Cardinal's long layover. Sorry for the delay in replying. I'm aboard a plane to DCA, withing I was on the Capitol Limited.

Shanghai's turn.


----------



## Shanghai

Here is an easy one:


----------



## MrFSS

Shanghai said:


> Here is an easy one:


Cincinnati?


----------



## Bob Dylan

Shanghai said:


> Here is an easy one:


You really get around Dick! ^_^ Think youve seen more stations that the _traveler! Ive been through Cinn 4 times on the Card but it was always in the wee hours, pitch dark and havent been able to see this Grand Ole Building! Its on my bucket List!Maybe when they complete the Triple CCC Train Route, Opps,  Never mind, forgot the people of Ohio elected a Moron for their Gov. just like Wisconsin, Florida and Texas!!!!!!


----------



## Shanghai

*Happy New Year, Jim. You are correct. It is Cincinnati.*

*One doesn't see this side of the station when traveling on*

*the Cardinal. I have been through this station many times*

*on the Cardinal when my Mother was living.*

* *

*It is your turn now. I suspect you have been through more*

*stations than I and perhaps the_traveler!!*

* *

*Best wishes to everyone for an outstanding year 2012.*


----------



## Shanghai

*Sorry, MrFSS was the first to identify my picture, so it is his*

*turn to post a new picture.*


----------



## pennyk

Shanghai said:


> *Sorry, MrFSS was the first to identify my picture, so it is his*
> 
> *turn to post a new picture.*


I like the new photo of Archie. Is that his new Christmas (or birthday) scarf? :wub:

Sorry about being off topic - but the post is about a photo. :lol:


----------



## Shanghai

pennyk said:


> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sorry, MrFSS was the first to identify my picture, so it is his*
> 
> *turn to post a new picture.*
> 
> 
> 
> I like the new photo of Archie. Is that his new Christmas (or birthday) scarf? :wub:
> 
> Sorry about being off topic - but the post is about a photo. :lol:
Click to expand...

Now I'm off topic too!!

The photo is one of Archie's birthday photos.

He is now two years old.


----------



## MrFSS

Some years ago we played this game, but with ariel shots. Which Amtrak Station is this one?


----------



## Shanghai

Tom, what is this?? Are we to be airplane pilots??

Is it Mishawaka, Indiana??


----------



## MrFSS

Shanghai said:


> Tom, what is this?? Are we to be airplane pilots??
> 
> Is it Mishawaka, Indiana??


Nope - not even in Indiana.


----------



## Ocala Mike

Wild guess (because I can, and there's no penalty for guessing):

Lake Champlain on the right, and we're at Ticonderoga, NY.

Hope I'm wrong, because I don't have a photo to post.


----------



## rrdude

North Korea?

Only guessing that, 'casuse it's as good as anything else I could come up with from the air.........


----------



## MrFSS

Ocala Mike said:


> Wild guess (because I can, and there's no penalty for guessing):
> 
> Lake Champlain on the right, and we're at Ticonderoga, NY.
> 
> Hope I'm wrong, because I don't have a photo to post.


Nope



rrdude said:


> North Korea?
> 
> Only guessing that, 'casuse it's as good as anything else I could come up with from the air.........


No Amtrak there that I know of.

When we did this some years ago I would put 5 up at a time and many would get them right very quickly.

I'll give a clue. The body of water is a very large river, not the largest river, but a very large one.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Don't have a clue Tom :unsure: , but perhaps Chris can ID it since he's an Airline Pilot!


----------



## MrFSS

jimhudson said:


> Don't have a clue Tom :unsure: , but perhaps Chris can ID it since he's an Airline Pilot!


Chris could have very well flown over (or at least near) it. Especially on days when I would meet him for a meal.


----------



## manchacrr

Maysville, KY


----------



## MrFSS

manchacrr said:


> Maysville, KY


You got it. Closest Amtrak station to where I live yet still 2.5 hours away.

When Chris use to fly into LEX we would sometimes be able to meet and share a meal and discuss this great forum.

*manchacr -* your turn!


----------



## manchacrr

Here's the next one:






Good luck!


----------



## Shanghai

*Carbondale, IL.??*


----------



## Montanan

That might be McComb, Mississippi ... I think I read about a recent rehab project down there, that included something like that.

Wherever it is, it's great!


----------



## manchacrr

Montanan said:


> That might be McComb, Mississippi ... I think I read about a recent rehab project down there, that included something like that.
> 
> Wherever it is, it's great!


Correct! It's Montanan's turn.


----------



## Montanan

OK, give this one a try:


----------



## jb64

Washington Union Station?


----------



## Montanan

jb64 said:


> Washington Union Station?


Man ... got it in record time! I should have posted the harder one I had out. 

You're up!


----------



## jb64

I remember commenting on those columns the last time I was at WAS.

OK, here is my next one




">


----------



## manchacrr

Staunton, VA


----------



## jb64

manchacrr said:


> Staunton, VA



yes, a little too obvious since that is my hometown, huh? Your turn Manchacrr


----------



## benjibear

Interesting curved platform on that one. You couldn't build that now. Around here they wanted to build a much needed station east of Lancaster, PA but I heard where they had to build it was on a curve and I heard it couln't be built there because it would not meet ADA.


----------



## manchacrr

As I am leaving on vacation later today, I am opening the floor to anyone who wants to go next.


----------



## Texan Eagle

manchacrr said:


> As I am leaving on vacation later today, I am opening the floor to anyone who wants to go next.


If you folks don't mind can I go ahead with posting one please?


----------



## jb64

Texan Eagle said:


> manchacrr said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I am leaving on vacation later today, I am opening the floor to anyone who wants to go next.
> 
> 
> 
> If you folks don't mind can I go ahead with posting one please?
Click to expand...

jump right in


----------



## Texan Eagle

Ok, here we go-






_*HAPPY NEW YEAR !!! *_


----------



## Bob Dylan

Texan Eagle said:


> Ok, here we go-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*HAPPY NEW YEAR !!! *_


The New Beaumont Station ??? :lol: :lol: Seriously,Kansas City Union Station???


----------



## Shanghai

Looks familiar to me. I've been to KCY, but I think it is Portland, Oregon.


----------



## Ryan

Club Acela in Boston?


----------



## Texan Eagle

*jimhudson* is correct! Kansas City Union Station it is. I was there on New Year's eve and here is another (too easy for this game) photo of the station I took that evening from the Liberty Memorial opposite the station-






jimhudson, you are up next!


----------



## GG-1

Aloha

Thought I would jump in with one I suspect is an easy one.


----------



## PerRock

Chicago, IL (the Metro Lounge)?

peter


----------



## Bob Dylan

GG-1 said:


> Aloha
> 
> Thought I would jump in with one I suspect is an easy one.


Sure that isnt the Lobby @ one of the Less than First Class Vegas Hotels Eric?? :lol: :lol: :lol: (Those of us that have never seen the CHI Metro Lounge this empty are surprised that a couple of you Photographers have been able to snag pics of an almost empty Lounge!  )

**I am unable to post pics of Stations but enjoy playing this Game!  When I correctly ID a Station, anyone feel free to Post another pic!**


----------



## GG-1

jimhudson said:


> GG-1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aloha
> 
> Thought I would jump in with one I suspect is an easy one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure that isnt the Lobby @ one of the Less than First Class Vegas Hotels Eric?? :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Way to small, considering the price of land here


> (Those of us that have never seen the CHI Metro Lounge this empty are surprised that a couple of you Photographers have been able to snag pics of an almost empty Lounge!  )


I confess that was taken at 8:00am, I had arrived by Air + Van and the room had just opened.


----------



## GG-1

Aloha

Here is another.


----------



## Shanghai

*Eric, how about Fullerton, California!!*


----------



## GG-1

Shanghai said:


> *Eric, how about Fullerton, California!!*


Yep, and in under 10 minutes.

Aloha


----------



## Shanghai

*Here is another easy one:*


----------



## rrdude

Shanghai said:


> *Here is another easy one:*


Niagara Falls?


----------



## Shanghai

Yes. I thought Stephen would get this one, but he is probably still asleep

or drinking fair trade coffee!!

Your turn, RRDude!!


----------



## rrdude

Shanghai said:


> Yes. I thought Stephen would get this one, but he is probably still asleep
> 
> or drinking fair trade coffee!!
> 
> Your turn, RRDude!!


And to think, I've only been there once..................Searching for photo.............


----------



## rrdude

Should be EZ for some folks:


----------



## MrFSS

rrdude said:


> Should be EZ for some folks:


Santa Barbara


----------



## rrdude

MrFSS said:


> rrdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should be EZ for some folks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Santa Barbara
Click to expand...

You are correct Mr. Tom. Batter up!


----------



## MrFSS

Easy One!


----------



## amtkstn

South Bend


----------



## MrFSS

amtkstn said:


> South Bend


Yep - you got it - your turn!


----------



## rrdude

MrFSS said:


> amtkstn said:
> 
> 
> 
> South Bend
> 
> 
> 
> Yep - you got it - your turn!
Click to expand...

Is that a surveillance camera on the edge of the roof, or something other?


----------



## MrFSS

rrdude said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amtkstn said:
> 
> 
> 
> South Bend
> 
> 
> 
> Yep - you got it - your turn!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that a surveillance camera on the edge of the roof, or something other?
Click to expand...

Sorry - I have no idea.


----------



## trainman74

rrdude said:


> Is that a surveillance camera on the edge of the roof, or something other?


Definitely looks like a camera to me -- with a piece of metal behind it to divert rainwater away.


----------



## Texan Eagle

Since this thread has fallen quiet and gone back to Page 2 of the forum, let me revive it with one photo although its not my turn. Here we go- guess this one-


----------



## benjibear

Looks like the Keystone line...Maybe Exton or Downingtown.


----------



## amtkstn

My home station

My link


----------



## Shanghai

Texan Eagle said:


> Since this thread has fallen quiet and gone back to Page 2 of the forum, let me revive it with one photo although its not my turn. Here we go- guess this one-


*Exton, PA*


----------



## johnny.menhennet

I'm not sure who should get it next. amtrakstn said "my home station" first, but didn't specify... Shanghai specified. Who wins?


----------



## Shanghai

I didn't think amtrakstn's photo was a train station. No tracks!!


----------



## Texan Eagle

Shanghai gets Exton, PA correct. He's up next!


----------



## Shanghai

*OK, Here is a tough one:*


----------



## Blackwolf

Shanghai said:


> *OK, Here is a tough one:*



*Reno, NV?*


----------



## Shanghai

*Correct, Blackwolf. Your turn to post a photo*.


----------



## Blackwolf

Alright, lets see about this one:


----------



## Shanghai

*Could it be Plattsburg, NY?*


----------



## jacorbett70

amtkstn said:


> My home station
> 
> My link





Spoiler



Newton, KS

I thought I saw a KS (Kansas) clue in the post but I suppose the KS stood out in my first reading of "amtkstn"


----------



## jacorbett70

Shanghai said:


> *Could it be Plattsburg, NY?*



I agree. Spoiler as my image may be too large.



Spoiler


----------



## johnny.menhennet

jacorbett70 said:


> amtkstn said:
> 
> 
> 
> My home station
> 
> My link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Newton, KS
> 
> I thought I saw a KS (Kansas) clue in the post but I suppose the KS stood out in my first reading of "amtkstn"
Click to expand...

I see a mountain in the back, and last time I was in central Kansas (sleeping on the SWC) I never recall being told of mountainous terrain there


----------



## saxman

My guess is Montpelier, VT.


----------



## Blackwolf

Shanghai said:


> *Could it be Plattsburg, NY?*


Yup, your turn!


----------



## Shanghai

This one should be easy:


----------



## Monon81

Spoiler



White River Jct., Vermont


?


----------



## Shanghai

Monon81 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> White River Jct., Vermont
> 
> 
> ?



Yes Monon81, you are correct - White River Jct, Vermont.

I thought Transit54 would get it.

Your turn, Monon81.


----------



## Monon81

Stretching the rules a bit. Tell me location and why its a stretch.


----------



## rrdude

Monon81 said:


> Stretching the rules a bit. Tell me location and why its a stretch.


It's an old RR hotel, and it's across the street from the station.


----------



## Shanghai

*It is AlanB's office in Woodside, Queens!!*


----------



## Bob Dylan

Is it an old Railroad Headquarters Building like so many cities used to have? :unsure: We just saw the old M-K-T (The "Katy") one in Dallas, I think Pittsburgh has one still standing also, Im sure there are plenty of others too!


----------



## Monon81

rrdude said:


> Monon81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stretching the rules a bit. Tell me location and why its a stretch.
> 
> 
> 
> It's an old RR hotel, and it's across the street from the station.
Click to expand...


It is an old RR hotel, but that's not why it's a stretch of the rules. It most certainly is an active or inactive Amtrak station.

It is down the street from this station, which was never used by Amtrak.

EDIT: It's across the street and down two blocks.


----------



## Thunder Road

Is it the Galveston thruway motorcoach stop or something?


----------



## AlanB

Shanghai said:


> *It is AlanB's office in Woodside, Queens!!*


Nice try, but my office is actually in Rockland County, West Nyack, not far from the intersection of the Palisades Parkway & I-87/287.


----------



## Shanghai

*Is it East of the Mississippi River?*


----------



## Montanan

Monon81 said:


> rrdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monon81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stretching the rules a bit. Tell me location and why its a stretch.
> 
> 
> 
> It's an old RR hotel, and it's across the street from the station.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is an old RR hotel, but that's not why it's a stretch of the rules. It most certainly is an active or inactive Amtrak station.
> 
> It is down the street from this station, which was never used by Amtrak.
> 
> EDIT: It's across the street and down two blocks.
Click to expand...

OK, I think I've got at least part of the answer, here -- the second photo is definitely Lafayette, Indians.

As for the first image, though, all I've got is a guess. Is Lafayette one of the towns where Amtrak used to do street running, and the train might have stopped in the street by this building? (This could be totally off base, because I could never keep track of all the various Cardinal reroutes in that part of the country.)


----------



## Shanghai

*How about Linden, Indiana??*


----------



## Monon81

Montanan said:


> OK, I think I've got at least part of the answer, here -- the second photo is definitely Lafayette, Indians.
> 
> As for the first image, though, all I've got is a guess. Is that one of the towns where Amtrak used to do street running, and the train might have stopped in the street by this building? (This could be totally off base, because I could never keep track of all the various Cardinal reroutes in that part of the country.)


Both pics are from Lafayette, Indiana, on 5th street.

The limestone building is the original Monon depot, used until 1959. I cropped out a piece of track in the street, which the city has left in for history's sake.

The Monon then built this station north of the street running, which it used until the end of passenger service.






The first picture is the old Lahr Hotel, which Amtrak used for the Floridian, Hoosier State and Cardinal until the realignment away from street running and the present use of the "Big Four" station. It has been remodeled into apartments and is now called Lahr House.

According to the rules of the game, an inactive station along a present Amtrak route, if four blocks away can still be considered along the route. Hope no one took offense.

My tag, by the way, refers to my year of graduation from the other big school along the old Monon, Indiana University at Bloomington. Sad that the Floridian is gone, along with the south end of the Monon, with all its curves and grades.

Montanan's turn.


----------



## Montanan

Monon81 said:


> The first picture is the old Lahr Hotel, which Amtrak used for the Floridian, Hoosier State and Cardinal until the realignment away from street running and the present use of the "Big Four" station. It has been remodeled into apartments and is now called Lahr House.
> 
> According to the rules of the game, an inactive station along a present Amtrak route, if four blocks away can still be considered along the route. Hope no one took offense.
> 
> My tag, by the way, refers to my year of graduation from the other big school along the old Monon, Indiana University at Bloomington. Sad that the Floridian is gone, along with the south end of the Monon, with all its curves and grades.
> 
> Montanan's turn.


That was a great quiz question!

Here's my entry for today, which should be pretty easy:


----------



## zephyr17

Montanan said:


> Monon81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first picture is the old Lahr Hotel, which Amtrak used for the Floridian, Hoosier State and Cardinal until the realignment away from street running and the present use of the "Big Four" station. It has been remodeled into apartments and is now called Lahr House.
> 
> According to the rules of the game, an inactive station along a present Amtrak route, if four blocks away can still be considered along the route. Hope no one took offense.
> 
> My tag, by the way, refers to my year of graduation from the other big school along the old Monon, Indiana University at Bloomington. Sad that the Floridian is gone, along with the south end of the Monon, with all its curves and grades.
> 
> Montanan's turn.
> 
> 
> 
> That was a great quiz question!
> 
> Here's my entry for today, which should be pretty easy:
Click to expand...

Memphis?


----------



## Montanan

zephyr17 said:


> Memphis?


Yep, it's Memphis. Here's a shot of the other great old neon sign they've restored there:






Next?


----------



## zephyr17

Montanan said:


> zephyr17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Memphis?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's Memphis. Here's a shot of the other great old neon sign they've restored there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next?
Click to expand...

I'll open up my posting rights to whoever wants to post (most of my pics aren't digital).


----------



## jb64

I'll jump in with one that is not too hard




">


----------



## Montanan

jb64 said:


> I'll jump in with one that is not too hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ">


That's my old home turf ... Belton/West Glacier, Montana. Looks like you were standing in the parking lot of the Glacier Highland Motel when you took that shot. 

I worked in West Glacier and Lake McDonald for eight summers, and have watched the Empire Builder pull into that station more times than I can count.


----------



## jb64

Montanan said:


> jb64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll jump in with one that is not too hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ">
> 
> 
> 
> That's my old home turf ... Belton/West Glacier, Montana. Looks like you were standing in the parking lot of the Glacier Highland Motel when you took that shot.
> 
> I worked in West Glacier and Lake McDonald for eight summers, and have watched the Empire Builder pull into that station more times than I can count.
Click to expand...

I should have said that you weren't eligible to answer, I knew you would get it 

And yes, I was standing right outside my room at Glacier Highland where we had checked in after 4 a.m. after walking across the street from the station. EB was 8 hours late getting us there but we had a great trip. I want to go back to Glacier very soon.


----------



## Montanan

jb64 said:


> I should have said that you weren't eligible to answer, I knew you would get it
> 
> And yes, I was standing right outside my room at Glacier Highland where we had checked in after 4 a.m. after walking across the street from the station. EB was 8 hours late getting us there but we had a great trip. I want to go back to Glacier very soon.


I should have passed on that one, but I love that place so much I couldn't resist. 

Here's one that's probably impossibly difficult ... with apologies in advance:


----------



## jacorbett70

Here is one from my 2007 visit to Atlanta and the lights look like that dark one above:



Spoiler











Nevermind that the luggage carts welcomed me to LAX; I was in Atlanta:



Spoiler


----------



## Montanan

jacorbett70 said:


> Here is one from my 2007 visit to Atlanta and the lights look like that dark one above:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermind that the luggage carts welcomed me to LAX; I was in Atlanta:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Man, you guys are good ... Atlanta is correct! I didn't think anyone would get that one.

You're up, sir.


----------



## jacorbett70

Now I try the "blocking out" of station names that others have done.


----------



## AlanB

Clearly that's "No Name Station". :lol:


----------



## Bob Dylan

If you use your GPS or Phone will it show this stop as "Blank"?? :lol: :lol: :lol:

(that pic looks like one of the small Southern Towns, most of em look pretty similar!)


----------



## Shanghai

*How about Gastonia, North Carolina?*


----------



## jacorbett70

Shanghai got it!


----------



## Shanghai

Let's try this one:


----------



## TCRT

Spoiler



Wisconsin Dells, WI?


----------



## jb64

TCRT said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Wisconsin Dells, WI?



either that or



Spoiler



LaCross WI


----------



## Shanghai

TCRT said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Wisconsin Dells, WI?


*Yes, it is Wisconsin Dells.*

* *

*Your turn TCRT.*


----------



## TCRT

Ok, this might be too difficult, but the last time I said that someone got it in less than an hour, so I'll put it up anyway:


----------



## Shanghai

Looks like a Superliner!!

Where's the Beef??


----------



## rrdude

The flower pots give it away.........


----------



## Shanghai

*San Diego, CA*


----------



## pennyk

Shanghai said:


> *San Diego, CA*


Have you been EVERYWHERE?????


----------



## the_traveler

I have!






It can't be SAN, as those do not look like California cars. And that 1st car is a baggage/coach.

My guess is one if the TE stops, maybe Little Rock, AR?


----------



## Shanghai

the_traveler said:


> I have!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can't be SAN, as those do not look like California cars. And that 1st car is a baggage/coach.
> 
> My guess is one if the TE stops, maybe Little Rock, AR?


I think you are correct, Dave. It is also at night when the TE stops at Little Rock,

if it is running on time!! I forgot about the California are painted differently.


----------



## Shanghai

pennyk said:


> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> 
> *San Diego, CA*
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been EVERYWHERE?????
Click to expand...

Penny, abviously I haven't been to San Diego, but I have been

to most of the others that have been posted. I have even been

to the Winter Park, FL station, and Orlando & Tampa.


----------



## TCRT

Sorry gentlemen, it's not San Diego or Little Rock. 

 

I'll post another photo of this station if nobody gets it in 24 hours.


----------



## Misty.

Then I'm gonna say it's MSP


----------



## TCRT

And I'm gonna say that's correct!

That's the WB _Empire Builder_, making its 10:31PM arrival on time.


----------



## Misty.

Hee. (I seem to remember almost tripping over one of those flowerpots about three months ago :lol: )


----------



## Exiled in Express

TCRT said:


> And I'm gonna say that's correct!
> 
> That's the WB _Empire Builder_, making its 10:31PM arrival on time.


There are flower pots here? I really need to pay attention to my surroundings more. Westbound tomorrow so I will do some snooping.


----------



## TCRT

Exiled in Express said:


> TCRT said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm gonna say that's correct!
> 
> That's the WB _Empire Builder_, making its 10:31PM arrival on time.
> 
> 
> 
> There are flower pots here? I really need to pay attention to my surroundings more. Westbound tomorrow so I will do some snooping.
Click to expand...

Well, at least there were flower pots last August. I am not sure if they are a permanent thing or not. I wonder if they'll make the move to Union Depot.


----------



## Thunder Road

MistyOLR said:


> Hee. (I seem to remember almost tripping over one of those flowerpots about three months ago :lol: )


Cumberland, MD?


----------



## Misty.

Yup ^_^


----------



## Thunder Road

Holy crap I actually got one.

Now I have to either use Google Images, or divert, since sadly I don't have any of my own.


----------



## Shanghai

Thunder Road said:


> Holy crap I actually got one.
> 
> Now I have to either use Google Images, or divert, since sadly I don't have any of my own.


*I'm waiting for Thunder Road to come roaring in with a photo!!*


----------



## Thunder Road

Alright I had to *borrow* from Google for this one (which seems legal according to the rules), but it's at least a town I've been to and in which I've seen the station. Enjoy.


----------



## Shanghai

*Could it be Elkhart, IN??*


----------



## Thunder Road

Nope. Good guess though.


----------



## Shanghai

Is it an active station for Amtrak?


----------



## Thunder Road

Yes indeed.


----------



## Thunder Road

Since it's not my photo I'll give a credit for it...after somebody guesses the town, of course.


----------



## Thunder Road

Really, no guesses?

I'll post a clue and another pic tomorrow morning around 9:30 central.


----------



## Shanghai

*I have been awake all night search for this station!!*


----------



## Shanghai

*Let's try Harrisburg, PA.*


----------



## benjibear

Shanghai said:


> *Let's try Harrisburg, PA.*



I don't think that is right unless it is like a back or side door.


----------



## rrdude

Let's see, it's made of brick, it's old, seems a bit in disrepair, and it has an old Amtrak sign on it.

_*THAT*_ should narrow it down some.....................


----------



## Thunder Road

Nope, not HAR.

Here's an easier pic.






And if you still don't get it, your clue is: think Irish.


----------



## PRR 60

Thunder Road said:


> Nope, not HAR.
> 
> Here's an easier pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you still don't get it, your clue is: think Irish.


Ah, the clue is a give-away. South Bend, IN. One time home of a good football team (sorry, Domers).


----------



## Shanghai

We had South Bend earlier in the postings and it was not this building.

I have been through South Bend several times on the Capitol Limited and

the Lake Shore Limited and they did not stop at this station. If I recall,

the South Bend station was blue in color. Anyhow, it was fun trying to

find the station. How far is the station from Valpariso?


----------



## PRR 60

Shanghai said:


> We had South Bend earlier in the postings and it was not this building.
> 
> I have been through South Bend several times on the Capitol Limited and
> 
> the Lake Shore Limited and they did not stop at this station. If I recall,
> 
> the South Bend station was blue in color. Anyhow, it was fun trying to
> 
> find the station. How far is the station from Valpariso?


Gee, you're right. At least it gave me a chance to take a shot at Notre Dame. That made it all worthwhile. :lol:


----------



## Thunder Road

Actually no, the clue isn't THAT big a give-away. Haha. SBN is just a shelter isn't it? This isn't SBN, as Shanghai pointed out.

It's farther from Valpo to this station than it is to NYP from this station (as the crow flies).


----------



## PRR 60

Thunder Road said:


> Actually no, the clue isn't THAT big a give-away. Haha. SBN is just a shelter isn't it? This isn't SBN, as Shanghai pointed out.
> 
> It's farther from Valpo to this station than it is to NYP from this station (as the crow flies).


Amtrak's code for South Bend is the somewhat humorous, "SOB". SBN is the airport.


----------



## johnny.menhennet

Could it be somewhere around Boston then (I'm thinking Irish)? I haven't been to Boston, so I haven't seen the stations, it's just a guess. But I'll be there this April.


----------



## Thunder Road

PRR 60 said:


> Thunder Road said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually no, the clue isn't THAT big a give-away. Haha. SBN is just a shelter isn't it? This isn't SBN, as Shanghai pointed out.
> 
> It's farther from Valpo to this station than it is to NYP from this station (as the crow flies).
> 
> 
> 
> Amtrak's code for South Bend is the somewhat humorous, "SOB". SBN is the airport.
Click to expand...

Ah, right. Since we use airports for weather data, the airport codes pop up in my mind first, haha.


----------



## Shanghai

Here is the South Bend station:






I don't know where you found the old station photo. I have never seen it.

No harm done, but you owe me one!!!

Now, back to the studies.


----------



## Thunder Road

Oh and let me clarify about how far it is from Valpo, because I just reread what I wrote and it might be confusing/inaccurate. The distance from Mystery Station to Valpo is greater than the distance Valpo to NYP, as the crow flies.


----------



## Shanghai

Thunder Road said:


> Actually no, the clue isn't THAT big a give-away. Haha. SBN is just a shelter isn't it? This isn't SBN, as Shanghai pointed out.
> 
> It's farther from Valpo to this station than it is to NYP from this station (as the crow flies).



South Bend's Amtrak Station Code is: *SOB*.

I don't know what code is worse, SOB or *Johnny's SOL??*

Why is one of the Northern most cities in Indiana named South Bend?

Of course, North Salem, IN is in the South!!


----------



## johnny.menhennet

Shanghai, I'm happy with SOL, it means sun in spanish

Solana Beach means sunny beach


----------



## Shanghai

Thunder Road said:


> Oh and let me clarify about how far it is from Valpo, because I just reread what I wrote and it might be confusing/inaccurate. The distance from Mystery Station to Valpo is greater than the distance Valpo to NYP, as the crow flies.


Are you referring to Valpariso, Indiana? I think the distance (however the crow flies) from New York to Valpariso, IN

is far greater than the distance from South Bend, IN to Valpariso, IN. I hope you are not majoring in Geography!!


----------



## Thunder Road

Shanghai said:


> Thunder Road said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and let me clarify about how far it is from Valpo, because I just reread what I wrote and it might be confusing/inaccurate. The distance from Mystery Station to Valpo is greater than the distance Valpo to NYP, as the crow flies.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you referring to Valpariso, Indiana? I think the distance (however the crow flies) from New York to Valpariso, IN
> 
> is far greater than the distance from South Bend, IN to Valpariso, IN. I hope you are not majoring in Geography!!
Click to expand...

You're correct on that, however, it is not South Bend. Not even close


----------



## Shanghai

johnny.menhennet said:


> Shanghai, I'm happy with SOL, it means sun in spanish
> 
> Solana Beach means sunny beach


Johnny, I think SOL has a somewhat different meaning in the US,

just ask the_traveler!!

How was your trip to VNC?


----------



## johnny.menhennet

Shanghai said:


> johnny.menhennet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shanghai, I'm happy with SOL, it means sun in spanish
> 
> Solana Beach means sunny beach
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny, I think SOL has a somewhat different meaning in the US,
> 
> just ask the_traveler!!
> 
> How was your trip to VNC?
Click to expand...

we're in between FUL and LAX right now

and Thunder Road, I never got an answer, is the station in question in New England?


----------



## Shanghai

Thunder Road said:


> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunder Road said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and let me clarify about how far it is from Valpo, because I just reread what I wrote and it might be confusing/inaccurate. The distance from Mystery Station to Valpo is greater than the distance Valpo to NYP, as the crow flies.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you referring to Valpariso, Indiana? I think the distance (however the crow flies) from New York to Valpariso, IN
> 
> is far greater than the distance from South Bend, IN to Valpariso, IN. I hope you are not majoring in Geography!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're correct on that, however, it is not South Bend. Not even close
Click to expand...

WOW! I am confused. I thought you are a student at Valpariso University in Indiana.

I thought the station photo you posted was the old train station in South Bend, Indiana,

therefore I thought you were referencing the distance from South Bend, IN to Valpariso, IN.

Were you on the Sunday evening chat session a few weeks ago?


----------



## Thunder Road

Shanghai said:


> Thunder Road said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunder Road said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and let me clarify about how far it is from Valpo, because I just reread what I wrote and it might be confusing/inaccurate. The distance from Mystery Station to Valpo is greater than the distance Valpo to NYP, as the crow flies.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you referring to Valpariso, Indiana? I think the distance (however the crow flies) from New York to Valpariso, IN
> 
> is far greater than the distance from South Bend, IN to Valpariso, IN. I hope you are not majoring in Geography!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're correct on that, however, it is not South Bend. Not even close
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW! I am confused. I thought you are a student at Valpariso University in Indiana.
> 
> I thought the station photo you posted was the old train station in South Bend, Indiana,
> 
> therefore I thought you were referencing the distance from South Bend, IN to Valpariso, IN.
> 
> Were you on the Sunday evening chat session a few weeks ago?
Click to expand...

In order, that's...

Yes

No

No

Yes

haha


----------



## Thunder Road

Ok what if I said you would find this person working in the kitchen at an Irish restaurant? (Do NOT overthink this, it's a simple and rather lame pun.)


----------



## Shanghai

Thunder Road said:


> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunder Road said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunder Road said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and let me clarify about how far it is from Valpo, because I just reread what I wrote and it might be confusing/inaccurate. The distance from Mystery Station to Valpo is greater than the distance Valpo to NYP, as the crow flies.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you referring to Valpariso, Indiana? I think the distance (however the crow flies) from New York to Valpariso, IN
> 
> is far greater than the distance from South Bend, IN to Valpariso, IN. I hope you are not majoring in Geography!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're correct on that, however, it is not South Bend. Not even close
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW! I am confused. I thought you are a student at Valpariso University in Indiana.
> 
> I thought the station photo you posted was the old train station in South Bend, Indiana,
> 
> therefore I thought you were referencing the distance from South Bend, IN to Valpariso, IN.
> 
> Were you on the Sunday evening chat session a few weeks ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In order, that's...
> 
> Yes
> 
> No
> 
> No
> 
> Yes
> 
> haha
Click to expand...


OK, I just reread all of the posts - carefully!!

The station isn't South Bend, IN, but another station

more than 696 - 875 track miles (CL - LSL) from Valpariso, IN.

Interesting. I will do some more research, but I need to take

my dog outside first!!

Johnny, I hope your trip goes well.


----------



## Thunder Road

The distance is as the crow flies, I was too lazy to measure track miles. Although I assume that the track miles would be rather similar to a straight line in this case.


----------



## Shanghai

*I'm quite certain it is McCook, Nebraska!!*

Thanks for the clues!!


----------



## rrdude

Shanghai said:


> *I'm quite certain it is McCook, Nebraska!!*
> 
> Thanks for the clues!!


Pheeew! Finally got that one, I guess the "weekend guessers" are little slow. (count me in that group)


----------



## Thunder Road

Shanghai said:


> *I'm quite certain it is McCook, Nebraska!!*
> 
> Thanks for the clues!!


Ding ding ding we have a winner!


----------



## Shanghai

Thunder Road said:


> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm quite certain it is McCook, Nebraska!!*
> 
> Thanks for the clues!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ding ding ding we have a winner!
Click to expand...

Why did you select McCook?

Will you be on the chat tomorrow??


----------



## Shanghai

Here goes the next one. It is pretty easy.

Go for it:


----------



## Ocala Mike

I forget the rules. Does it have to be a station we've personally visited, or can we just deduce the answer by clues in the photo? I have this one (I'm a pretty fair detective), but I've never been there. How do you do the "spoiler" thingy?

Ocala Mike


----------



## Thunder Road

Shanghai said:


> Why did you select McCook?
> 
> Will you be on the chat tomorrow??


We ate a Country Kitchen there in 2009 while on a storm-chase trip, and the part I remember most (other than the woman with us eating a sausage and sauerkraut pizza with Tabasco sauce) was when a freight train pulled in and the engineer, an old man in denim overalls with a white beard, hopped off the train, walked in, sat down and ordered a coffee. He was still there when we paid and left.

I'm not sure what I'll be doing at 6 tomorrow, but if I'm not busy I'll surely pop in to the chat.


----------



## Thunder Road

Oh and I promised photo credits since I found the pics on Google:

http://www.trainweb.com/slides/ss35/ss35a017.htm

and

http://www.trainweb.org/bobx/Depots10.htm


----------



## jacorbett70

I went by Shanghai's most recent posting location



Spoiler



Greensburg, PA


not too long ago.


----------



## Shanghai

John is correct. Greensburg, PA

It is a beautiful station.

Your turn to post.


----------



## jacorbett70

Here is one:


----------



## PRR 60

jacorbett70 said:


> Here is one:


Providence, RI.


----------



## jacorbett70

Correct... PRR60's turn.

Adding. I was there yesterday and now on the Downeaster to Maine.


----------



## PRR 60

_A place near and dear to my heart:_


----------



## Shanghai

*I say Williston, North Dakota.*


----------



## PRR 60

Shanghai said:


> *I say Williston, North Dakota.*


You are correct! My daughter lives about 45 miles away in Sidney, MT, where it has been a horrible week. My thoughts and prayers for the wonderful people in that area.

You're up!


----------



## Shanghai

*This may be a little difficult, but here goes:*


----------



## Thunder Road

Shanghai said:


> *This may be a little difficult, but here goes:*


I think we had this already. Isn't it Princeton, IL?


----------



## Shanghai

Yes, Princeton,IL. I didn't know it had been previously posted.

Anyhow, time for a new picture.

Go, Thunder Road!!


----------



## Thunder Road

Ok, hopefully this one's a bit easier:






Note: also a Google image, so I will cite once it has been guessed.


----------



## Ocala Mike

Certainly looks like NEC; I'll guess New Brunswick, NJ.

Ocala Mike


----------



## Thunder Road

Ocala Mike said:


> Certainly looks like NEC; I'll guess New Brunswick, NJ.
> 
> Ocala Mike


Close but no cigar.


----------



## Ocala Mike

OK; we had Princeton, IL so how about Princeton Jct, NJ?

Ocala Mike


----------



## Thunder Road

Ocala Mike said:


> OK; we had Princeton, IL so how about Princeton Jct, NJ?
> 
> Ocala Mike


I think we're only supposed to guess once per calendar day according to the rules, but I'll tell you no, it's not Princeton Junction either.


----------



## Ocala Mike

Oops! Guess I'll wait until I'm sure from now on.

Ocala Mike


----------



## Thunder Road

Ocala Mike said:


> Oops! Guess I'll wait until I'm sure from now on.
> 
> Ocala Mike


Don't worry about it, I hope I didn't come off sounding too rude there.

I just didn't want you to go through and guess every NEC stop until you got it.


----------



## Shanghai

OK, Thunder Road, your latest photo looks like *Newark, Delaware*!!


----------



## Thunder Road

Shanghai said:


> OK, Thunder Road, your latest photo looks like *Newark, Delaware*!!


Sorry it took so long for me to respond...but yes it is!

Photo from http://cdavies.wordpress.com/category/travel/page/4/


----------



## PerRock

darn I always seem to time this thread wrong these days.  . I guess I'll just have to step up my checking of the forum.

peter


----------



## Shanghai

*Here is my really easy one:*







*Good Luck!!*


----------



## johnny.menhennet

SOL!!! SOL!!!

It's funny, you can almost see my house in that pic. Not quite, but close


----------



## Shanghai

johnny.menhennet said:


> SOL!!! SOL!!!
> 
> It's funny, you can almost see my house in that pic. Not quite, but close


*You got it Johnny!!*

*I posted that picture for you!!*

*Your turn to post a photo.*


----------



## johnny.menhennet

Shanghai said:


> johnny.menhennet said:
> 
> 
> 
> SOL!!! SOL!!!
> 
> It's funny, you can almost see my house in that pic. Not quite, but close
> 
> 
> 
> *You got it Johnny!!*
> 
> *I posted that picture for you!!*
> 
> *Your turn to post a photo.*
Click to expand...

I'm going to wait a few hours until I'm home to post. Yes I booked an UM res, thanks to everybody's pressing me to do so. So I'll have itin a few hours.


----------



## Exiled in Express

johnny.menhennet said:


> SOL!!! SOL!!!
> 
> It's funny, you can almost see my house in that pic. Not quite, but close


Is that the only Coca-Cola product location on Amtrak property in the country?


----------



## Bob Dylan

Exiled in Express said:


> johnny.menhennet said:
> 
> 
> 
> SOL!!! SOL!!!
> 
> It's funny, you can almost see my house in that pic. Not quite, but close
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the only Coca-Cola product location on Amtrak property in the country?
Click to expand...

Some of the Stations across the US have Coke Products :wub: , El Paso comes to mind and the Hot Dog Man in FTW sells them outside the Station. If its not an Amtrak Concession they probably have other Brands available!Maybe Coke will beat out Pepsi next time Amtrak takes bids!! ^_^


----------



## johnny.menhennet

I can't seem to be able to post directly from my pic library, so I uploaded it to Facebook and it can be seen from there. Here is the link: link

I am goign to bed now and have school early in the morning, so don't expect any fast replies


----------



## Shanghai

johnny.menhennet said:


> I can't seem to be able to post directly from my pic library, so I uploaded it to Facebook and it can be seen from there. Here is the link: link
> 
> I am goign to bed now and have school early in the morning, so don't expect any fast replies


Johnny, the link does not work for me, I received this message:

*This content is currently unavailable.*

* *

* *

*The page you requested cannot be displayed right now. It may be temporarily unavailable, the link you clicked on may have expired, or you may not have permission to view this page.*


----------



## PRR 60

johnny.menhennet said:


> I can't seem to be able to post directly from my pic library, so I uploaded it to Facebook and it can be seen from there. Here is the link: link
> 
> I am goign to bed now and have school early in the morning, so don't expect any fast replies


You can't directly post photos at AU. You have to upload your photo to a photo hosting site and use the IMG code here to bring up the photo from the hosting site.


----------



## CHamilton

Johnny, in order to post pics from Facebook, you need to do the following.


Go to the Facebook page that shows the pic you want to post.
Right-click or control-click on the pic, and select "View Image". You'll get a link that starts with something like https://fbcdn-sphoto...kamaihd.net/... Copy that link. [in IE, right-click and select "Properties", then copy the "Address (URL)".]
Now in AU, create a post and click on the "Insert Image" icon.
Paste that link into your post.
The above can be a pain to do if you're using a cellphone or an iPad, but I've managed it. Alternatively, go to the Facebook page that shows the image and look at the bottom of the screen. You'll see a message that says "Want to share your photo? You can give friends or relatives this link:" Copy the link and paste it into AU using the "Insert link" icon. This will work, but won't actually embed the picture.


----------



## PerRock

if you need a quick host for an image without having to go thru all the FB stuff; may I suggest using www.hostthenpost.org

peter


----------



## johnny.menhennet

My parents are divorced, and I am at the house that does not have my photo collection. I will try to post later, but will defer for now.


----------



## Shanghai

Johnny, I will post this photo in your place and will return the favor

when you are able to access your photos. You probably know this station.'


----------



## benjibear

Looks like something that would be in the south. Just a guess New Orleans?


----------



## Shanghai

Good guess but not New Orleans.


----------



## Ocala Mike

No guessing here; that is Glendale, CA. I will defer the posting of a station picture to Shanghai.

Ocala Mike


----------



## Shanghai

Mike, you are correct!! I'll post another until Johnny is

able to make a post.


----------



## Shanghai

Another easy Amtrak Station:






Any guesses??


----------



## Ocala Mike

Shanghai, check your PM, please.

Ocala Mike


----------



## leemell

Shanghai said:


> Another easy Amtrak Station:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any guesses??


Van Nuys, CA This was before the upgrade in last year.


----------



## Shanghai

Yes, it is Van Nuys, CA.

Your turn to post a picture.


----------



## leemell

Here is an another easy one.


----------



## Shanghai

*I say San Luis Obispo (SLO).*


----------



## Shawn Ryu

Damn you Shanghai, lol.

People always guess stations I am 100% sure on before me lol.


----------



## GG-1

leemell said:


> Here is an another easy one.


Aloha

Curious as to where this was shot from.


----------



## johnny.menhennet

slo


----------



## Texan Eagle

Since *Shanghai *has been answering (and posting) too many photos, I will jump in with one out-of-turn submission just to give him some relief 

Here you go-


----------



## johnny.menhennet

Texan Eagle, that's fine, but can I go after you since I correctly answered SLO


----------



## johnny.menhennet

Texan Eagle said:


> Since *Shanghai *has been answering (and posting) too many photos, I will jump in with one out-of-turn submission just to give him some relief
> 
> Here you go-


Also I think yours is Fullerton


----------



## Shanghai

Texan Eagle said:


> Since *Shanghai *has been answering (and posting) too many photos, I will jump in with one out-of-turn submission just to give him some relief



*Komapsumnida*


----------



## Shanghai

johnny.menhennet said:


> Texan Eagle, that's fine, but can I go after you since I correctly answered SLO


*Good to see you're back, Johnny.*


----------



## Texan Eagle

Fullerton it is. Johnny is up next.


----------



## the_traveler

GG-1 said:


> leemell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an another easy one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aloha
> 
> Curious as to where this was shot from.
Click to expand...

From my land based Penthouse Suite!



(At least one of them!



)


----------



## leemell

Shanghai said:


> *I say San Luis Obispo (SLO).*


You got it. You're next.

Sorry, I"ve out.


----------



## Shanghai

*Go Johnny Go!!*


----------



## Ocala Mike

It would appear that this little game has run its course. Is anyone gonna post a "mystery station"?

Ocala Mike


----------



## PerRock

Ok, here we go:






peter


----------



## Ocala Mike

Wow, that is an obscure platform-only station. Of course, it's Greenfield Village, MI.

Ocala Mike


----------



## Shanghai

PerRock said:


> Ok, here we go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peter


I this a station or simply a platform??

Does the train stop here or pass by??

I have some pictures to post if Johnny isn't with us!!


----------



## Ocala Mike

It's a slab-only station used by special groups visiting a tourist attraction there. Maybe Peter can fill us in some more. At any rate, I don't have a posting capability and will be away from my computer for a while. Assuming I am correct, I defer posting of the next pic to Shanghai or anyone else that has one.

Ocala Mike


----------



## Shanghai

Ocala Mike said:


> It's a slab-only station used by special groups visiting a tourist attraction there. Maybe Peter can fill us in some more. At any rate, I don't have a posting capability and will be away from my computer for a while. Assuming I am correct, *I defer posting of the next pic to Shanghai* or anyone else that has one.
> 
> Ocala Mike



I'll post a photo in a few minutes.

What has happened to Johnny?


----------



## Shanghai

*Here is another easy picture:*






*Go for it!!*


----------



## PacificStarlight

Shanghai said:


> *Here is another easy picture:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Go for it!!*


That would be Oceanside, CA


----------



## Shanghai

Yes, Oceanside, California.

Your turn to post an Amtrak Station picture.

Welcome to Amtrak Unlimited. I hope you will find this forum

to your liking.


----------



## PerRock

Shanghai said:


> PerRock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, here we go:
> 
> {Pic Removed}
> 
> peter
> 
> 
> 
> I this a station or simply a platform??
> 
> Does the train stop here or pass by??
> 
> I have some pictures to post if Johnny isn't with us!!
Click to expand...

Yes & No. The Amtrak portion of the station is just two slabs & some fencing. However connected to the slabs is the Greenfield Village (GFV) station which does have a building. However you cannot do anything more then tour it, use the restrooms & buy tickets for the GFV train.

The stop is a Group-only flag stop. You must have group tickets to & from there in order to get the train to stop. Also GFV isn't really set up to receive people thru that entrance. The 2 times I've gone via train we've had to wait at the station for a while. Once they had a manager come over & issue us our tickets there at the station ticket desk, the other time they sent a bus over and we rode to the main entrance.

peter


----------



## PacificStarlight

I hope this ones not too easy. Also, not my photo, but ive been to the station.


----------



## Shanghai

I'll say Leavenworth, Washington.


----------



## PacificStarlight

Shanghai said:


> I'll say Leavenworth, Washington.


Ding, we have a winner. It is indeed leavenworth


----------



## Shanghai

*This photo should generate many responses.*

*Can you name the Station??*


----------



## PacificStarlight

Shanghai said:


> *This photo should generate many responses.*
> 
> *Can you name the Station??*


 Jack London Square in Oakland, CA


----------



## johnny.menhennet

Your turn, pacificstarlight!


----------



## PacificStarlight

Hopefully this is an easy one.


----------



## Shanghai

pacificstarlight said:


> Hopefully this is an easy one.



Looks like Ephrata, WA.

A very distinctive structure!!


----------



## PacificStarlight

Shanghai said:


> pacificstarlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully this is an easy one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Ephrata, WA.
> 
> A very distinctive structure!!
Click to expand...

Right again! Your up.


----------



## Shanghai

*This is most beautiful Amtrak Station.*

*Can you identify it??*


----------



## johnny.menhennet

Shanghai said:


> *This is most beautiful Amtrak Station.*
> 
> *Can you identify it??*


Almost looks like San Juan Capistrano. If it's not, then I'm unsure.


----------



## Shanghai

*You are correct Johnny!!*

*Your turn to post a photo.*

*Glad you are back.*


----------



## johnny.menhennet

OK. I'd like to bend the rules this time. If someone has an issue, then I will take one off. Here are two pics I really want to post. One more for show, and one for the actual contest. Please ignore the quality, these were taken on my iPod Touch. Here are two pics. If you guess them both right it will be your turn. If you guess both, and one is correct, I will tell that one is correct, but I will not specify. I hope this link works. I created a photobucket account specifically for this. Good luck.

P.S. Yes the first one is a ten-car Metrolink, next to an Amfleet consist.

http://s1175.photobucket.com/albums/r627/johnnymenhennet/?action=view&current=IMG_0249.jpg

http://s1175.photobucket.com/albums/r627/johnnymenhennet/?action=view&current=IMG_0258.jpg


----------



## Shanghai

*One is SOL and the other is VNC.*


----------



## johnny.menhennet

Dang yes. The 10-car Metrolink operated into SOL on weekends this year during the Del Mar Racing Season, as a way to add capacity to the LA-Del Mar market. It ran with 10 cars, and it sat on the northbound platform, blocking it most of the day. The other train is the Pacific Surfliner's Amfleet consist, in use south of LA only during racing season, but now at random due to the new schedules. Go ahead Shanghai.


----------



## Shanghai

*Here's a tough one:*






*Go!!*


----------



## johnny.menhennet

Burbank-Bob Hope Airport


----------



## johnny.menhennet

And I'm sorry about my post jut a little while ago. I threw out SOL because I thought the Metrolonk might throw us off, but VNC for the guess. After going back through previous posts, I recognized VNC as one that had already gone. If I had known, I wouldn't have posted, because that is a violation. So, sorry about that. Shanghai, was Burbank correct?


----------



## Shanghai

*Yes, Burbank was correct!!*

*Johnny, your turn and Keep Charging!!*


----------



## johnny.menhennet

Here's another one. Please, nobody use the phone area code to look it up. It is from an active station.

Picture

sorry for the double post


----------



## Bob Dylan

johnny.menhennet said:


> Here's another one. Please, nobody use the phone area code to look it up. It is from an active station.
> 
> Picture
> 
> sorry for the double post


I didnt cheat but I believe Grand Junction, Colorado might be a good guess?? (I cant post pictures so if correct feel Free to Post another Johnny! And keep on being a Rebel, it's what makes Youth so Great!)


----------



## johnny.menhennet

Thanks Jim!

And yes it was Grand Junction, CO. The Union Station sits right next to the current station, an did up for sale. I took this from the CZ SSL with golden grrl sitting next to me.

Here is another, it is a little obscure again, but was an Amtrak station until a few years ago. And yes I've taken all of these myself.

Picture


----------



## Shawn Ryu

Gary Indiana?


----------



## johnny.menhennet

Not quite, but you're thinking along the right lines, with the route being discontinued a few years back.

I assume that someone will get it soon, but if not, then I have another clue lined up.


----------



## jb64

_sorry, wasn't paying attention _ :blush:


----------



## Ocala Mike

I will say Green River, WY. The Pioneer was discontinued on 5/11/97.

Ocala Mike


----------



## johnny.menhennet

Closer than before. Great guess.


----------



## Shanghai

*Lamar, Colorado?*


----------



## johnny.menhennet

Lamar is a station right now. Ocala Mike was the closest, since Green River was discontinued in one of the more recent budget cuts as was mine.


----------



## Shanghai

It's time for your other hint, Johnny!!

Is the station West of the Mississippi River?


----------



## johnny.menhennet

Here is the clue. This is the museum I spent time in right next door, from where this was taken. I blocked out the actual city name and another clue that would have given it away

http://s1175.photobucket.com/albums/r627/johnnymenhennet/?action=view&current=IMG_400000000.jpg


----------



## Ocala Mike

I think I've got it, but I've already used up a guess. I'll try to put it on here with a "spoiler."



Spoiler



Pendleton, OR




Ocala Mike


----------



## Shanghai

I'm going to say *Greeley, Colorado*.


----------



## johnny.menhennet

Shanghai said:


> I'm going to say *Greeley, Colorado*.


And we have a winner!!!


----------



## Shanghai

*OK, here is a new picture.*

*It is much easier than Johnny's previous photo!!*







*Go for it.*


----------



## amtkstn

That's my home station Newton Kansas boarding the SWC at 3 AM.


----------



## Shanghai

amtkstn said:


> That's my home station Newton Kansas boarding the SWC at 3 AM.



*Correct.* Beautiful station.

I passed by Newton three times on the SWC last year.

Your turn to post a pictue.


----------



## Golden grrl

johnny.menhennet said:


> Thanks Jim!
> 
> And yes it was Grand Junction, CO. The Union Station sits right next to the current station, an did up for sale. I took this from the CZ SSL with golden grrl sitting next to me.
> 
> Here is another, it is a little obscure again, but was an Amtrak station until a few years ago. And yes I've taken all of these myself.
> 
> Picture


Dagnabit, Johnny, why do you post the easy ones when I'm offline? And I recognized Greeley, too. Sigh.

Okay, on our round the country trip next week I'm taking my own camera....


----------



## johnny.menhennet

Yep, you better!!!


----------



## Ocala Mike

Have we run out of stations? Who's up?

Ocala Mike


----------



## CHamilton

Okay, if no one else has a pic, here's one. Shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## Ocala Mike

Seattle King St. Station?

Ocala Mike


----------



## Shanghai

Why are the times different on the clocks??


----------



## Shanghai

*I think I remember that station in Albany, Oregon.*


----------



## trainviews

Shanghai said:


> Why are the times different on the clocks??


It gives the Builder two chances to be on time :lol:


----------



## CHamilton

Shanghai is correct! It's Albany, Oregon.


----------



## Shanghai

*Here is another easy station:*






*Go for it!!*


----------



## GG-1

trainviews said:


> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are the times different on the clocks??
> 
> 
> 
> It gives the Builder two chances to be on time :lol:
Click to expand...

Time Warp?


----------



## the_traveler

GG-1 said:


> trainviews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are the times different on the clocks??
> 
> 
> 
> It gives the Builder two chances to be on time :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time Warp?
Click to expand...

For the_TIME_traveler!



(I can be in 2 places at once!



)


----------



## SubwayNut

Well I haven't actually ever posted here before but this game is completely for me. That station would be of the Santa Ana Intermodal Transit Center!


----------



## johnny.menhennet

SubwayNut is correct


----------



## JayPea

the_traveler said:


> GG-1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trainviews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are the times different on the clocks??
> 
> 
> 
> It gives the Builder two chances to be on time :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time Warp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For the_TIME_traveler!
> 
> 
> 
> (I can be in 2 places at once!
> 
> 
> 
> )
Click to expand...


If the Builder is arriving/departing from Albany, it has a lot more problems than being late!!! Albany is a stop for the CS and Cascades trains!!!!


----------



## SubwayNut

This one might me way too hard:


----------



## Thunder Road

Wait, are you THE SubwayNut? I'm honored to be in your presence.

And I'm going to guess...Elkhart, IN?


----------



## Shanghai

No station is too difficult for Shanghai!!

I say *Birmingham, Michigan*.

I'm surprized that our Wolverine (Kevin) didn't get this one!!


----------



## Ryan

Hey, welcome! You're the guy I met on the eastbound dome run on the Cardinal this fall, right?


----------



## SubwayNut

Thanks for the welcome and yup I was on that wonderful trip.

Yes, Shanghai Birmhingham Michigan is correct, this was going to be my dead giveaway clue:






It narrows the question down to two possible stations Royal Oak is the other and slightly less of an AmShack.


----------



## Shanghai

*Here's my new post.*

*Can you name this Station??*






*Go for it!!*


----------



## scientist

Colfax, CA


----------



## Golden grrl

Looks more like Redding, CA


----------



## Shanghai

Golden grrl said:


> Looks more like Redding, CA


*You are correct, Golden Grrl.*

*Your turn to post a picture.*


----------



## Golden grrl

This one's a lonely place to wait.


----------



## zephyr17

Golden grrl said:


> This one's a lonely place to wait.


Ontario, CA?


----------



## gswager

Looks like it, Ontario.


----------



## johnny.menhennet

I would go with Ontario due to the foliage, but I will go Palm Springs since you were there in December


----------



## Ocala Mike

That's Ontario, CA and we're looking west towards LA.

Ocala Mike


----------



## Golden grrl

gswager said:


> Looks like it, Ontario.


Gswager was correct, photo taken Nov 2010 in Ontario. Your turn to post.

Edit: Sorry, Zephyr7, sleepy eyes, you got it first, so it's your privilege to post a new photo.


----------



## zephyr17

Golden grrl said:


> gswager said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it, Ontario.
> 
> 
> 
> Gswager was correct, photo taken Nov 2010 in Ontario. Your turn to post.
> 
> Edit: Sorry, Zephyr7, sleepy eyes, you got it first, so it's your privilege to post a new photo.
Click to expand...

Giving up my posting priviledge to whoever wants to.


----------



## Shanghai

*I'll post a new photo.*






*Who can identify this Amtrak Station??*


----------



## rrdude

Guess. Joliet?


----------



## amtkstn

The one and only Joliet!


----------



## CHamilton

amtkstn said:


> The one and only Joliet!


Cue the Blues Brothers!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hB3eCv_FOk


----------



## Shanghai

rrdude said:


> Guess. Joliet?



*Yes, Dude, it is Joliet, Illinois.*

*Your turn to post a photo.*


----------



## rrdude

EZ if you've been there. (Duh, like all of them)


----------



## Shanghai

*That station looks like BWI.*


----------



## Shawn Ryu

Cant be BWI, it has level boarding.

Thinking Jacksonville


----------



## rrdude

Shanghai said:


> *That station looks like BWI.*


 It does kind of, but it isn't.


----------



## rrdude

Shawn Ryu said:


> Cant be BWI, it has level boarding.
> 
> Thinking Jacksonville


 Not in the Sunshine State either..........


----------



## Thunder Road

Well it has a NER cafe car (I think) but a low-level platform.

So it must be either VA or on the CT Springfield Shuttle. (Wait does the shuttle even carry a cafe car?)

Soooooo...Meriden, CT?


----------



## Shanghai

*I will try Burlington, North Carolina.*


----------



## AlanB

Thunder Road said:


> Well it has a NER cafe car (I think) but a low-level platform.
> 
> So it must be either VA or on the CT Springfield Shuttle. (Wait does the shuttle even carry a cafe car?)


No, the shuttles don't have a cafe, but then not every train on the Springfield route is a shuttle train.


----------



## rrdude

Thunder Road said:


> Well it has a NER cafe car (I think) but a low-level platform.
> 
> So it must be either VA or on the CT Springfield Shuttle. (Wait does the shuttle even carry a cafe car?)
> 
> Soooooo...Meriden, CT?


Good reasoning, but WRONG!


----------



## rrdude

Shanghai said:


> *I will try Burlington, North Carolina.*


I want to know your secret. I think you post more correct entries than everyone combined.
Do you search related photos on the various Amtrak Station sites? Grrrrrrrrrrrr.

*Burlington, NC it is.*

You are up ole wise one......................


----------



## AmtrakBlue

rrdude said:


> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I will try Burlington, North Carolina.*
> 
> 
> 
> I want to know your secret. I think you post more correct entries than everyone combined.
> Do you search related photos on the various Amtrak Station sites? Grrrrrrrrrrrr.
> 
> *Burlington, NC it is.*
> 
> You are up ole wise one......................
Click to expand...

Maybe his office or home is wallpapered with pics of all the stations? :giggle:


----------



## Gfoley4

I believe the shuttle only runs with a p42 and one or two amfleet I cars. They also operate

ex-Metroliner cab cars I believe.


----------



## Shanghai

I have been on many Amtrak trains and always try to

observe the stations. I do have a good friend in

Burlington and have taken the Carolinian of several

occasions. As you can tell from my signature area,

I have been on most major routes.


----------



## Shanghai

*I know many of our AU'ers have passed this station.*

*Have you?? Do you recognize the station??*


----------



## Shawn Ryu

Jefferson City, MO


----------



## Shanghai

*Yes, Shawn you are correct.*

*Your turn to post a pic.*


----------



## Shawn Ryu

Shouldnt be hard.


----------



## zephyr17

Shawn Ryu said:


> Shouldnt be hard.


San Jose, CA?


----------



## Shawn Ryu

Correct!


----------



## zephyr17

Shawn Ryu said:


> Correct!


Again, I bow to those with larger digital photo collections. Trying to put slides in the CD drive doesn't seem to be working...


----------



## manchacrr

OK. Here's the next photo:


----------



## Thunder Road

manchacrr said:


> OK. Here's the next photo:


Williamsburg, VA?


----------



## rrdude

Thunder Road said:


> manchacrr said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Here's the next photo:
> 
> 
> 
> Williamsburg, VA?
Click to expand...

That's was my initial reaction too........


----------



## Shanghai

rrdude said:


> Thunder Road said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manchacrr said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Here's the next photo:
> 
> 
> 
> Williamsburg, VA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's was my initial reaction too........
Click to expand...


*I agree too, Williamsburg.*

*I think Thunder Road was up very early this morning!!*


----------



## Thunder Road

Shanghai said:


> rrdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunder Road said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manchacrr said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Here's the next photo:
> 
> 
> 
> Williamsburg, VA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's was my initial reaction too........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I agree too, Williamsburg.*
> 
> *I think Thunder Road was up very early this morning!!*
Click to expand...

very late actually...and assuming that's actually correct I'll probably defer because, as I've said before, I don't have any of my ow yet.


----------



## Thunder Road

I give my picture privilege to the next poster who responds, who has an odd number of characters in their username. (Not including spaces).


----------



## Shanghai

*I guess that leaves Shanghai out in the cold!! ( 8 Characters)*


----------



## SubwayNut

Well I am nine letters and I've been wanting to post another from my large archive:






Also for those without archives feel free to use mine (here) for this game, I have 105 Amtrak Stations up on my website. Don't worry I will not answer for my own photos.


----------



## Ocala Mike

Rhinecliff/Kingston, NY?

Ocala Mike


----------



## SubwayNut

Yup, that was quick.


----------



## Ocala Mike

I went up to Albany from here by train last August; looked familiar. I'll defer posting of the next "mystery" station to Shanghai or anyone else if he declines.

Ocala Mike


----------



## Thunder Road

Shanghai said:


> *I guess that leaves Shanghai out in the cold!! ( 8 Characters)*


haha yeah that wasn't meant to lock just you out, i happened to notice almost all the posters before me on this page had an even number of chars


----------



## Shanghai

*I looked through all of my photos but could not find one of the*

*Valpariso, IN Amtrak Station for Thunder Road, so I have posted*

*this photo:*







*I'm certain our Ocala Mike will be able to identify the station.*

* *

*What has happened to Johnny??*


----------



## MrFSS

Shanghai said:


> *I looked through all of my photos but could not find one of the*
> 
> *Valpariso, IN Amtrak Station for Thunder Road, so I have posted*
> 
> *this photo:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm certain our Ocala Mike will be able to identify the station.*
> 
> * *
> 
> *What has happened to Johnny??*


Charleston WV - Great restaurant in that station, too.


----------



## Shanghai

*Yes, Tom, Charleston, WV is correct.*

*Your turn to post a pic!!*


----------



## MrFSS

Shanghai said:


> *Yes, Tom, Charleston, WV is correct.*
> 
> *Your turn to post a pic!!*








OK - try this one.


----------



## guest_Golden_Grrl

Shanghai said:


> What has happened to Johnny??[/b]


This is Golden Grrl posting as a guest because I'm using public wifi from CHI Metro Lounge, while waiting for SWC. I _think_ Johnny is out of school this week and visiting relatives. He's meeting the Scientist and me this Sunday for a tour of San Juan Capistrano.


----------



## Guest Guess

Dowagiac, MI


----------



## GG-1

SubwayNut said:


> Well I am nine letters and I've been wanting to post another from my large archive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also for those without archives feel free to use mine (here) for this game, I have 105 Amtrak Stations up on my website. Don't worry I will not answer for my own photos.


Aloha

What is interesting about this picture is no train in sight but notice all the step stools!


----------



## Devil's Advocate

GG-1 said:


> What is interesting about this picture is no train in sight but notice all the step stools!


----------



## MrFSS

Guest Guess said:


> Dowagiac, MI


That's correct - post one if you like.


----------



## SubwayNut

GG-1 said:


> SubwayNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am nine letters and I've been wanting to post another from my large archive:
> 
> My Rinecliff photo
> 
> Also for those without archives feel free to use mine (here) for this game, I have 105 Amtrak Stations up on my website. Don't worry I will not answer for my own photos.
> 
> 
> 
> Aloha
> 
> What is interesting about this picture is no train in sight but notice all the step stools!
Click to expand...


They do that to speed up boarding and detraining since there about 12 trains a day so they don't have to make sure every Empire Service train has stools on board! Hudson, NY also has them scattered all over its platforms and I saw a conductor even grabbing one with his foot as the train was stopping! Niagara Falls, NY does too.


----------



## Guest Guess

One of my very favorites:


----------



## Shanghai

*I will guess: Albion, Michigan.*


----------



## Guest Guess

Yes, it's Albion!


----------



## Shanghai

*Here's another station to identify.*

*Who will get is correctly??*






*Good Luck!!*


----------



## TCRT

Just a guess:



Spoiler



La Crosse, WI


----------



## Shanghai

*Yes, it is LaCrosse, Wisconsin.*

*Your turn to post a photo.*


----------



## TCRT

How about this one:


----------



## Ocala Mike

Saco/Biddeford, ME?

Ocala Mike


----------



## TCRT

Ocala Mike said:


> Saco/Biddeford, ME?
> 
> Ocala Mike


That's correct - it's Saco, ME, a few weeks ago during the _Downeaster_ fare sale.


----------



## Ocala Mike

I'll defer to TCRT, vice Shanghai, on posting of a new one.

Ocala Mike


----------



## TCRT

Ok, hopefully this one is a bit more unusual, but it's adjacent to an active Amtrak platform:


----------



## Gfoley4

Utica, NY?


----------



## TCRT

Gfoley4 said:


> Utica, NY?


Utica is correct - that's the Adirondack Scenic Railroad's power in the photo. I was hoping I would mislead someone into thinking this was Elkhart, IN.

Looks like you're up!


----------



## Gfoley4

Shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## johnny.menhennet

Galesburg

I figured that it would be between Galesburg and Chicago, from your signature line. The fact that it had Superliner equipment told me it was Mendota, Princeton, or Galesburg, and I knew that it wasn't Naperville because it looks too small-towny. I knew it wasn't Princeton or Mendota due to the platform orientation, all of which I remember from 2006 

And sorry Shanghai. As much as I wish I could (and trust me, I could) spend all day here, I have to put schoolwork, tae-kwon-do, etc. ahead of AU. I've had a busy few weeks.


----------



## Gfoley4

Correct! This was taken during Galesburg Railroad Days, which explains all the people milling about on the other platform. (They weren't boarding – the CZ doesn't receive passengers here)


----------



## Shanghai

johnny.menhennet said:


> And sorry Shanghai. As much as I wish I could (and trust me, I could) spend all day here, I have to put schoolwork, tae-kwon-do, etc. ahead of AU. I've had a busy few weeks.


Johnny, good to see your post. You have your priorities in proper sequence!!

How did you know the photo had Superliner equipment?

Post your picture when you have time.


----------



## johnny.menhennet

Right behind the baggage, you can see the raised roof of the Superliner.

I'll post soon.


----------



## CNW

I have ridden the CZ from Galesburg so could someone explain why it says the CZ doesnt receive passengers here. I know Galesburg had another depot once used by the Santa Fe or the Burlington......


----------



## JayPea

I think the post refers to the fact that it's eastbound Zephyrs that don't receive passengers at Galesburg. And now that I look closely, I recognize the Galesburg station and see the train is headed east.


----------



## amtkstn

Just looked at the current CZ timetable and it showed a stop at Galsburg. The CZ does not stop at Mendata.


----------



## JayPea

To be clearer, eastbound Zephyrs do stop at Galesburg, but to discharge passengers only.


----------



## CNW

I see. I did not know that. I have boarded and deboarded at GBB. But did not know you couldn't board eastbound.


----------



## Golden grrl

johnny.menhennet said:


> Galesburg
> 
> I figured that it would be between Galesburg and Chicago, from your signature line. The fact that it had Superliner equipment told me it was Mendota, Princeton, or Galesburg, and I knew that it wasn't Naperville because it looks too small-towny. I knew it wasn't Princeton or Mendota due to the platform orientation, all of which I remember from 2006
> 
> And sorry Shanghai. As much as I wish I could (and trust me, I could) spend all day here, I have to put schoolwork, tae-kwon-do, etc. ahead of AU. I've had a busy few weeks.


Arrgh, cell phone modem keeps quitting on me.

Good job of reasoning. We just passed there yesterday afternoon on SWC.


----------



## johnny.menhennet

I see that you're making great time on #3, Anne!!!


----------



## Shanghai

*What happend to Johnny, again??*

*He must be a late sleeper!!*


----------



## GregL

CNW said:


> I see. I did not know that. I have boarded and deboarded at GBB. But did not know you couldn't board eastbound.


I think they stopped letting passengers board on east bound CZ several years ago because of the lateness of the Zephyers due to track construction,etc. Passengers would miss their conections in Chicago. CZ seems to better as of late. Maybe picking ups will happen again.

GregL


----------



## Golden grrl

Shanghai said:


> *What happend to Johnny, again??*
> 
> *He must be a late sleeper!!*


Johnny did not sleep-in today. He was busy being a part of the unofficial "southern California AU micro-gathering" held today at the mission at San Juan Capistrano. Micro-gathering consisted of "the Scientist," "GoldenGrrl," and Johnny. Should mention that Shanghai's name came up, recent station photos were shared, and consideration of an East Coast mini-gathering in NJ in April was also included.

Travel modes for the unofficial southern California micro-gathering" included north and south-bound Surfliners, SWC, and CL.

Next: on to Tehachapi Loop!


----------



## Shanghai

Thanks for the update, Golden Grrl. It would be fun to have an East Coast Mini-Gathering in April.

There are several AU'ers in the NY-NJ metro area. I'll be happy to help arrange.

Hope the San Juan Capistrano Mini-Gathering was fun.

Are Golden Grrl & Scientist from California?

Who is to post the next Amtrak Station picture??


----------



## johnny.menhennet

I have one now Shanghai!!!

Had a great day at the "micro-gathering"



with scientist and golden grrl in San Juan Capistrano today. Just barely missed Davy Crockett as well. Anyways, here it is!

My link

sorry I didn't realize that the station name is in the URL... try not to read it, but it should be easy anyway


----------



## johnny.menhennet

Shanghai said:


> Thanks for the update, Golden Grrl. It would be fun to have an East Coast Mini-Gathering in April.
> 
> There are several AU'ers in the NY-NJ metro area. I'll be happy to help arrange.
> 
> Hope the San Juan Capistrano Mini-Gathering was fun.
> 
> Are Golden Grrl & Scientist from California?
> 
> Who is to post the next Amtrak Station picture??


Shanghai, golden gRRl and the scientist live in Arlington, VA right now, but are on a loop trip that includes Tehachapi. They used to live in GOLDEN, colorado, and I met them on the zephyr last april on their way home. We mentioned New Jersey in April because I will be on the east coast then and you indicated a desire to meet me.


----------



## Shawn Ryu

johnny.menhennet said:


> I have one now Shanghai!!!
> 
> Had a great day at the "micro-gathering"
> 
> 
> 
> with scientist and golden grrl in San Juan Capistrano today. Just barely missed Davy Crockett as well. Anyways, here it is!
> 
> My link
> 
> sorry I didn't realize that the station name is in the URL... try not to read it, but it should be easy anyway


Old Town Station.It helps that name of the station is right up there too lol.But I honestly do recognize that station even without the name, since I used that station like a regular commuter during summer.


----------



## johnny.menhennet

You were right Shawn. Since the name is in the web address, you do not need my permission to post a picture (preferably challenging).


----------



## Shawn Ryu




----------



## Lakeshore

based on the sign, I would have to guess Eugene, OR


----------



## Shawn Ryu

Correct. Guess I shoulda blacked out the sign lol.


----------



## Lakeshore

at work right now, so I only have one station picture


----------



## rrdude

dunsmuir, ca?


----------



## Lakeshore

rrdude said:


> dunsmuir, ca?


nope, not it


----------



## Bob Dylan

Roseville, Ca. (old SP Station!) If correct, I defer to a computer whiz since IM unable to post pics!


----------



## Lakeshore

That is it. The floor is open


----------



## Ocala Mike

I think Jim is right; it's RSV, which doubles as a Greyhound station. Who's up?

Ocala Mike


----------



## Shawn Ryu




----------



## zephyr17

Shawn Ryu said:


>


Salinas, CA


----------



## Shawn Ryu

Correct. You are up.


----------



## zephyr17

Shawn Ryu said:


> Correct. You are up.


Again, I give my place up to those whose collections are more fully digitized...


----------



## Shawn Ryu




----------



## Shanghai

Shawn Ryu said:


>


*I say Wishram, WA.*


----------



## Shawn Ryu

Correct one again!


----------



## Shanghai

*Here's a tough one.*






*Can you name the station??*


----------



## Shawn Ryu

Kingman, AZ


----------



## Shanghai

Shawn Ryu said:


> Kingman, AZ


*Yes, that is correct!!*

*Your turn to post a pic.*


----------



## Shawn Ryu




----------



## Ocala Mike

That is Klamath Falls, OR.

Ocala Mike


----------



## Shawn Ryu

Correct.


----------



## Ocala Mike

Shawn, please post the next one as I am unable to post pictures. Thanks.

Ocala Mike


----------



## Shanghai

Ocala Mike said:


> Shawn, please post the next one as I am unable to post pictures. Thanks.
> 
> Ocala Mike


*Hurry, Shawn!! We are anxiously your new photo!!*


----------



## Ocala Mike

I don't know the protocol but I defer to Shanghai if we don't hear from Shawn in a reasonable time.

Ocala Mike


----------



## Shanghai

Ocala Mike said:


> I don't know the protocol but I defer to Shanghai if we don't hear from Shawn in a reasonable time.
> 
> Ocala Mike


*I was joking with my comment to Shawn.*


----------



## Shawn Ryu

Really easy if any of you were on the route this station is located on.

BTW all the pics here were taken in person by the forum members right? At least most of them.


----------



## JayPea

Kinda looks like Pasco, WA.


----------



## johnny.menhennet

I speak only for me of course, but all of my pictures have been taken by me. I interpreted the rules to mean that I was supposed to do it that way. The only one I didn't personally take was one I posted near the beginning of the thread, which was on the tracks. I have taken multiple R/Ts to the station though. Everything else I personally took. Most members have been using their own pics I assume.


----------



## Shawn Ryu

Yup its Pasco, WA

I dont think it has to be taken by you, but since most of us here go on Amtrak trip often with a camera I figiure most members would have quite a lot of pics.


----------



## JayPea

Not 100% sure how to post pics and also not 100% sure this hasn't already been shown since I got into this game a bit late, but here goes:


----------



## Shanghai

I am using other people's photos. I do not like cameras and all that

picture taking stuff!! I do take pictures occasionally with my cell phone.

I see our Johhny is back!!


----------



## manchacrr

JayPea said:


> Not 100% sure how to post pics and also not 100% sure this hasn't already been shown since I got into this game a bit late, but here goes:


Hammond, Louisiana. My home station! I'm there every Wednesday.


----------



## JayPea

Hammond it is.


----------



## manchacrr

OK, here's the next image:


----------



## Shawn Ryu

Very vague, Memphis TN?


----------



## manchacrr

Shawn Ryu said:


> Very vague, Memphis TN?


No.

Here's a hint:

This station is along one of the three routes that terminate in New Orleans.


----------



## Shawn Ryu

Well its definitely not Crescent route for sure.


----------



## Ocala Mike

Centralia, IL?

Ocala Mike


----------



## manchacrr

No


----------



## Shanghai

*I'll try El Paso, TX.*


----------



## rrdude

manchacrr said:


> OK, here's the next image:


Sanderson, TX?

Can't wait to get a scanner. I was perusing my 30+ year old slides last night, got some old DOOZIES of stations along the Amtrak routes.


----------



## Montanan

I think it's Del Rio, Texas. I'm pretty sure I've hung out on that platform before ...


----------



## manchacrr

Shanghai said:


> *I'll try El Paso, TX.*





rrdude said:


> manchacrr said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, here's the next image:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanderson, TX?
> 
> Can't wait to get a scanner. I was perusing my 30+ year old slides last night, got some old DOOZIES of stations along the Amtrak routes.
Click to expand...




Montanan said:


> I think it's Del Rio, Texas. I'm pretty sure I've hung out on that platform before ...


None of these are correct. Ya'll are getting closer though. It is along the Sunset's route.


----------



## Shanghai

*It has to be Tucson, AZ!!*


----------



## johnny.menhennet

I've ridden every western train except the Sunset, and I really don't have any good guess. Just for the sake of clashing with Shanghai, I guess Maricopa.


----------



## Shanghai

johnny.menhennet said:


> I've ridden every western train except the Sunset, and I really don't have any good guess. Just for the sake of clashing with Shanghai, I guess Maricopa.


I'm glad to see you are awake today, Johnny!!

I've been on the Sunset Limited from LAX to NOL.

I hope that the photo was taken at night is a clue.

We have clashed!!


----------



## manchacrr

Shanghai said:


> *It has to be Tucson, AZ!!*


You are correct, Shanghai!

It's your turn.


----------



## Shanghai

*Who can identify this easy Amtrak Station?*






*Go Go Go!!*


----------



## Shawn Ryu

Pittsburgh. No doubt about it.


----------



## Shanghai

Shawn Ryu said:


> Pittsburgh. No doubt about it.


*You are correct!! What are you doing awake at this hour???*

*Your turn to post a pic!!*


----------



## Shawn Ryu

I generally go to sleep late, a lot of things to do.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

is it Spokane


----------



## Shawn Ryu

Yea. Its Spokane, your turn.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Ok guess this station.


----------



## TCRT

Isn't that



Spoiler



Havre, MT


?


----------



## amtrakwolverine

yes your turn


----------



## TCRT

I have finally run out of hard-to-guess station photos that I actually like. I guess I need to take another trip.......

Who knows where this (mediocre) shot is from?


----------



## Ryan

That looks like KIN, home of The Traveller.


----------



## TCRT

KIN is a good guess, but it's not KIN.


----------



## Thunder Road

New London, CT?


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Wilmington?


----------



## TCRT

Thunder Road said:


> New London, CT?


New London is correct. Your turn.


----------



## Thunder Road

Hopefully this isn't as hard as McCook, Nebraska.


----------



## Thunder Road

Two hints:

1. That's not an Amtrak train in the picture (as if you couldn't tell) because

2. Amtrak only stops here at night


----------



## Shawn Ryu

Obviously, definitely a freight train.


----------



## Montanan

I'd say that's Arkadelphia, Arkansas ... one of the coolest-sounding town names on the Amtrak system.


----------



## Shanghai

You beat me by 20 minutes!!

I think the street that crossed the tracks in the photo must be *Thunder Road!!*


----------



## Thunder Road

Arkadelphia it is! (Photo credit; http://www.trainweather.com/trains-dec19-dec24-2007.html)

Your turn Montanan!


----------



## Montanan

Shanghai said:


> You beat me by 20 minutes!!
> 
> I think the street that crossed the tracks in the photo must be *Thunder Road!!*


Heh ... sorry for Shanghai-ing you out on Thunder Road! 

Anyhow, here's one from a trip I did about three years ago ... a little railway "film noir":


----------



## Shanghai

Looks to me like the Texas Eagle / Sunset Limited in *Houston, TX*.

Do you recall when I met you and your friend in the diner on the

Texas Eagle? I was sitting with Rob Tabern.


----------



## manchacrr

Denver?


----------



## Montanan

Shanghai said:


> Looks to me like the Texas Eagle / Sunset Limited in *Houston, TX*.
> 
> Do you recall when I met you and your friend in the diner on the
> 
> Texas Eagle? I was sitting with Rob Tabern.


Nope, not Houston. And I hate to say it, but are you sure it wasn't some other Montanan? My TE and Sunset trips have all been solo ...



manchacrr said:


> Denver?


Denver it is! You can see the facade of the station building on the left side of the photo. You're up!


----------



## manchacrr

What station is this?


----------



## kal-tex

Longview, Texas?

Edit: I know this one isn't Longview - my guess was for different picture that was showing on my screen at the time. (P.S. Longview wasn't the right answer for that one either!)


----------



## Shawn Ryu

Fort Worth Texas?


----------



## manchacrr

kal-tex said:


> Longview, Texas?
> 
> Edit: I know this one isn't Longview - my guess was for different picture that was showing on my screen at the time. (P.S. Longview wasn't the right answer for that one either!)


No.



Shawn Ryu said:


> Fort Worth Texas?


No.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Dallas TX?.


----------



## Shanghai

*How about Royal Oak, Michigan??*


----------



## manchacrr

amtrakwolverine said:


> Dallas TX?.


No.



Shanghai said:


> *How about Royal Oak, Michigan??*


No.

Hint #1: The station is along a route that was once served by the Southern Pacific and is a current Amtrak station.


----------



## johnny.menhennet

El Paso?


----------



## zephyr17

San Luis Obispo, CA?


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Reno, Nevada


----------



## Grandpa D

Beaumont, TX? :giggle:

Seriously, Houston.


----------



## manchacrr

johnny.menhennet said:


> El Paso?


No.



zephyr17 said:


> San Luis Obispo, CA?


No.



amtrakwolverine said:


> Reno, Nevada


No.



Grandpa D said:


> Beaumont, TX? :giggle:
> 
> Seriously, Houston.


No.

Hint #2: The station is not in California or Nevada. It is, however, located in a desert setting.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Tucson?


----------



## manchacrr

amtrakwolverine said:


> Tucson?


No.

Hint #3: Amtrak stops here in the daytime only.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

El.paso


----------



## manchacrr

amtrakwolverine said:


> El.paso


No.

Hint #4: The station is in Texas. Also, there is a clue to the location in the painting.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Marshall?


----------



## manchacrr

As a recap, the four hints so far are as follows:

1. The station is along a route that was once served by the Southern Pacific and is a current Amtrak station.

2. The station is not in California or Nevada. It is, however, located in a desert setting.

3. Amtrak stops here in the daytime only.

4. The station is in Texas. Also, there is a clue to the location in the painting.

If no one has guessed correctly by 11:00pm on Thursday, I will reveal the answer.

And for good measure, here is the photo again:


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Marshall?


----------



## boxcar479

ALPINE?


----------



## manchacrr

boxcar817 said:


> ALPINE?


You are correct!!! Your turn.

The photo was taken inside the Alpine, TX station.


----------



## boxcar479

The only thing I have learned from this game is; I need to pay more attention! I have been to alot of these stations and do not even recognize them hboy: I don't know how to post pictures, so I will defer and let Shanghai post a pic for ,if he doesn't mind.


----------



## Bob Dylan

boxcar817 said:


> ALPINE?


I defered to others on this one since it's my Birthplace and I have caught the Train many a time here going back to the Steamer days on the SP!!! I saw my First President here, "Give 'em Hell" Harry Truman, during his 1948 Whistle stop Campaign! I too have been to many of these Stations, and like to look @ all of them, but @ my age remembering them is another thing! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Shanghai

*OK,*

* *

*here is a really difficult station to identify!!!*






*Who's going to have the correct answer??*


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Olympia-lacy?


----------



## Shanghai

amtrakwolverine said:


> Olympia-lacy?


*Sorry Kevin, that is incorrect.*


----------



## amtrakwolverine

battle creek?


----------



## Shanghai

amtrakwolverine said:


> battle creek?


No, not Battle Creek and it's not Royal Oak either.

Try again.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

is it new jersey LOL whats with the royal oak trend?


----------



## Shanghai

amtrakwolverine said:


> is it new jersey LOL whats with the royal oak trend?


Not New Jersey. I thought you would get a charge out of Royal Oak!!

Try again.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Is it in china LOL


----------



## TCRT

How about Kingston, RI?


----------



## Shanghai

TCRT said:


> How about Kingston, RI?


Yes, it is *Kingston, Rhode Island*. I thought the_traveler would have guessed immediately.

He must be asleep!! Your turn to post a pic.

Kevin, keep on trying!!


----------



## Ryan

Dang, even I knew that one!


----------



## TCRT

I hope you guys like concrete........


----------



## Shanghai

*I'll try Back Bay Boston.*


----------



## deimos

That's my guess...


----------



## benjibear

I was going to guess New York Penn


----------



## Texan Eagle

benjibear said:


> I was going to guess New York Penn


NYP surely has more tracks than 2.


----------



## TCRT

Boston Back Bay is a good guess, but sadly incorrect.

It's not NYP either, though it does resemble it.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Providence?


----------



## TCRT

amtrakwolverine said:


> Providence?


That's correct.

Also, since somebody brought it up, I believe PVD has four station tracks, plus a fifth track for through freight.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

OK name this station


----------



## Montanan

No idea ... but I love the photo.


----------



## Shanghai

*Must be Kalamazoo, MI.*


----------



## amtrakwolverine

sorry dick try again.


----------



## Shanghai

*Would you believe Battle Creek, MI?*


----------



## Misty.

Unless he's posted ROY to try to mess with us :lol:


----------



## amtrakwolverine

both of you are incorrect.


----------



## Ocala Mike

Jackson, MI?

Ocala Mike


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Ocala Mike said:


> Jackson, MI?
> 
> Ocala Mike


incorrect. Hint 1 its not in michigan.


----------



## oldtimer

Toledo Ohio,


----------



## Lakeshore

Pittsburgh, PA?


----------



## amtrakwolverine

oldtimer said:


> Toledo Ohio,





Lakeshore said:


> Pittsburgh, PA?


sorry try again.


----------



## Shanghai

Kevin, is the station East of Chicago?


----------



## lo2e

Cleveland?


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Shanghai said:


> Kevin, is the station East of Chicago?


west



lo2e said:


> Cleveland?


no

hint 2 the train runs with 1 engine


----------



## Gfoley4

Dallas?


----------



## amtrakwolverine

close but no


----------



## Gfoley4

How about Fort Worth then?


----------



## amtrakwolverine

No


----------



## Shanghai

*San Antonio, TX*


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Shanghai said:


> *San Antonio, TX*


yes your turn


----------



## rrdude

No Fair! Dick guessed three times. I thought it was one guess per day, per poster, 'til a winner. Wait 'til I get me slides scanned Mr. Shanghai, just wait!


----------



## amtrakwolverine

rrdude said:


> No Fair! Dick guessed three times. I thought it was one guess per day, per poster, 'til a winner. Wait 'til I get me slides scanned Mr. Shanghai, just wait!


looks like were not doing that rule no more. hes not the only one to guess more then once.


----------



## Shanghai

rrdude said:


> No Fair! Dick guessed three times. I thought it was one guess per day, per poster, 'til a winner. Wait 'til I get me slides scanned Mr. Shanghai, just wait!


*Sorry, I guessed on two different photos. Go ahead and post your picture now.*


----------



## Shanghai

*Awaiting rrdude to post his picture, I'll go with this easy one:*







*Let the game begin:*


----------



## NJCoastExp

Way too easy

Chatsworth CA LOL

And I will deffer, I have no pictures available.


----------



## Shanghai

NJCoastExp said:


> Way too easy
> 
> Chatsworth CA LOL
> 
> And I will deffer, I have no pictures available.


Poitr, you are correct. I didn't realize the sign was showing until

after I posted!! I will post another easy one.


----------



## Shanghai

*Here is another easy photo:*






*Who will be the first to have the correct answer??*


----------



## TampAGS

Shanghai said:


> *Who will be the first to have the correct answer??*


Jackson, MS


----------



## Shanghai

TampAGS said:


> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Who will be the first to have the correct answer??*
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson, MS
Click to expand...

*That is correct!! Your turn to post a photo.*


----------



## TampAGS

And here is the next mystery station...


----------



## johnny.menhennet

I have no idea but for the sake of guessing I will say Seattle King Street. Something about the benches makes me remember what I say in 2005.


----------



## TampAGS

johnny.menhennet said:


> I have no idea but for the sake of guessing I will say Seattle King Street. Something about the benches makes me remember what I say in 2005.


Nope, it's not Seattle.


----------



## Shanghai

Those large doors with an arch at the top

make me think it is Lynchburg, VA.


----------



## TampAGS

Shanghai said:


> Those large doors with an arch at the top
> 
> make me think it is Lynchburg, VA.








You are correct! * Lynchburg-Kemper Street Station, VA*


----------



## Shanghai

*Here's another easy one:*






*Any taker's??*


----------



## jb64

Culpepper, Va was just there a few months ago

(plus the sign is still visible)


----------



## Shanghai

jb64 said:


> Culpepper, Va was just there a few months ago
> 
> (plus the sign is still visible)


*You got it!! Your turn to post.*


----------



## jb64

This one is a little harder. I tried to block out the sign, but not sure how sucessful I was.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

minot ND?


----------



## jb64

no, not Minot though I have a picture of that station too. Cliffs in the background should serve as a clue.


----------



## Shanghai

*Harpers Ferry, WV??*


----------



## jb64

not Harpers Ferry, but I get why you guessed that based on this picture taken from Harpers Ferry.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Walnut ridge?


----------



## jb64

no, not Walnut Ridge either.

Here is another shot taken from the platform as another clue


----------



## the_traveler

The crane in the original photo and the loco in the 2nd photo have a UP symbol. So it must be out west, and not on the SWC or EB or CZ east of DEN - as those are BNSF. I have no clue. :wacko:


----------



## Ocala Mike

I believe that is Helper, UT. We went through there, albeit at night, before Christmas in 2006 and were treated to their Christmas light show from our bedroom window on the CZ.


----------



## the_traveler

Looking at it again, I also think it's Helper, but Ocala Mike guessed first, so if it is he gets the prize!


----------



## jb64

Ocala Mike said:


> I believe that is Helper, UT. We went through there, albeit at night, before Christmas in 2006 and were treated to their Christmas light show from our bedroom window on the CZ.


That is it. Helper UT. It is a very quaint little town. We boarded the eastbound CZ there last summer at 6:30 a.m. Your turn.


----------



## Ocala Mike

I don't have a picture to post right now, so I will defer to jb64 or traveler.

Ocala Mike


----------



## jb64

I am at work without access to photos, so I'll open it up to anyone else who would like to post a picture.


----------



## Shanghai

*Go the_traveler, Dave!!*


----------



## Grandpa D

OK, I'll sneak one in.


----------



## the_traveler

I was going to say Mystic, CT - but the fence rules it out.


----------



## the_traveler

Shanghai said:


> *Go the_traveler, Dave!!*


Most of my photos are in my mind, floating around somewhere!




They don't transfer to the net easily!


----------



## Shanghai

*Since "the_traveler's" mind is floating around somewhere,*

*I will post a picture for him. Who will identify this station?*






*What is your guess?*


----------



## the_traveler

Is that the "old" Ft Worth station?



Or the "old" Phoenix station?





I get 2 guesses because my mind is MIA!


----------



## Shanghai

*Your mind is still MIA!! Both responses are wrong, you know, like a wrong turn!!*

*Try again. You are allowed as many guesses as you want!!*


----------



## Grandpa D

the_traveler said:


> I was going to say Mystic, CT - but the fence rules it out.


No, it's a looong way from Mystic.


----------



## rrdude

Grandpa D said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to say Mystic, CT - but the fence rules it out.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's a looong way from Mystic.
Click to expand...

Downtown Orlando?


----------



## FriskyFL

Fresno?


----------



## Shanghai

FriskyFL said:


> *Fresno?*


*Yes, it is Fresno, CA.*

*Your turn to post a photo.*


----------



## Montanan

I think Shanghai posted a pic before anyone was able to guess Grandpa's photo ... you know, the shot that looks an awful lot like Flagstaff, Arizona to me.


----------



## Shawn Ryu

Architecture says California.

San diego has a similar exterior.


----------



## Grandpa D

Montanan said:


> I think Shanghai posted a pic before anyone was able to guess Grandpa's photo ... you know, the shot that looks an awful lot like Flagstaff, Arizona to me.


Correct! Picture is about 10 years old.

(I wasn't on a train when visiting.)


----------



## FriskyFL

Probably way too easy, but here ya go...


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Bakersfield?


----------



## FriskyFL

amtrakwolverine said:


> <br />Bakersfield?<br />



No, not Bakersfield.


----------



## Shanghai

*How about Sacramento, California?*


----------



## FriskyFL

Shanghai said:


> *How about Sacramento, California?*


Yes, we have a winner, it's Sacramento.


----------



## Shanghai

*Here is a really tough one.*

*Go for it!!*


----------



## Gfoley4

Norman, OK?


----------



## Bob Dylan

Shanghai said:


> *Here is a really tough one.*
> 
> *Go for it!!*


I agree with Norman, just a Little too Slow on the old Keyboard! ^_^


----------



## Shanghai

Gfoley4 said:


> Norman, OK?


*Yes, it is Norman, OK.*

*Your turn to post a picture.*


----------



## rrdude

I'm gonna jump in with a pix here.....


----------



## MrFSS

rrdude said:


> I'm gonna jump in with a pix here.....


I know where it is but I have an unfair advantage!


----------



## rrdude

MrFSS said:


> rrdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna jump in with a pix here.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know where it is but I have an unfair advantage!
Click to expand...

Boy, when I saw your post Tom, I thought, "He's not _really gonna chime in_" here is he.

Thanks to Tom, he's scanned a bunch of my old photos, with, (sorry to say Tom, "more to come".........)


----------



## amtkstn

The old Santa Fe station at Galsburg.


----------



## rrdude

amtkstn said:


> The old Santa Fe station at Galsburg.


Sorry, nope.


----------



## hancockco

Lived west of Minot, ND, for a few years, and it looks like the Minot station before its renovation...?


----------



## amtrakwolverine

that would be the old minot station from the early 90's before the current one that was ruined in a flood.


----------



## Shanghai

*Looks like Minot to me. I think rrdude is MIA??*


----------



## rrdude

Old Minot is Correct! Guest you are up!


----------



## johnny.menhennet

What do we do since a guest guessed correctly first? I say give it to amtrakwolverine, the first member to guess correctly.


----------



## rrdude

johnny.menhennet said:


> What do we do since a guest guessed correctly first? I say give it to amtrakwolverine, the first member to guess correctly.


Only "rules" I really like or care about are:


No using the net to search for the photo in question
Only one guess per day

Dun't matter to me if it's a member or not who guesses or posts. That's just my opinion, and we all know, every A$$H($# has one......


----------



## Shanghai

johnny.menhennet said:


> What do we do since a guest guessed correctly first? I say give it to amtrakwolverine, the first member to guess correctly.


*I agree with Johnny's suggestion.*

*Kevin has several difficult pictures for sure!!*


----------



## Shanghai

rrdude said:


> johnny.menhennet said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do we do since a guest guessed correctly first? I say give it to amtrakwolverine, the first member to guess correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> Only "rules" I really like or care about are:
> 
> 
> No using the net to search for the photo in question
> Only one guess per day
> 
> Dun't matter to me if it's a member or not who guesses or posts. That's just my opinion, and we all know, every A$$H($# has one......
Click to expand...

Are guests able to post a picture? I know they are not able to send a PM.

If they can post a picture, they should be able to do so.


----------



## MrFSS

Shanghai said:


> rrdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> johnny.menhennet said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do we do since a guest guessed correctly first? I say give it to amtrakwolverine, the first member to guess correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> Only "rules" I really like or care about are:
> 
> 
> No using the net to search for the photo in question
> Only one guess per day
> 
> Dun't matter to me if it's a member or not who guesses or posts. That's just my opinion, and we all know, every A$$H($# has one......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are guests able to post a picture? I know they are not able to send a PM.
> 
> If they can post a picture, they should be able to do so.
Click to expand...

Guests should be able to post a picture. The guest spammers (you guys don't see those) sure post them all the time and they ain't train stations!


----------



## amtrakwolverine

forget the picture I quit


----------



## Ocala Mike

I checked with Mitt Romney; he says he doesn't think it's in Michigan, because the trees aren't the right size!

Ocala Mike


----------



## rrdude

RVR?


----------



## amtrakwolverine

no


----------



## Shanghai

Did we change this thread to: *Name That Sign??*


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Shanghai said:


> Did we change this thread to: *Name That Sign??*


picture has been changed to make dickie wickie happy LMAO.


----------



## Shanghai

That looks like a Michigan "OutHouse"!!


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Shanghai said:


> That looks like a Michigan "OutHouse"!!


screw it I give up


----------



## amtrakwolverine

lets try this again name this station instead


----------



## Shawn Ryu

Joliet? Cant be Chicago....or can it....


----------



## amtrakwolverine

its not joliet which is the first one im taking.


----------



## Ocala Mike

Who put the shine on that engine? Never saw one that clean! My guess is that it IS Chicago Union Station.

Ocala Mike


----------



## Shanghai

*I say Seattle.*


----------



## the_traveler

Kingston!



Am I to late?


----------



## mfastx

I'm pretty sure it's Chicago, the commuter train in the bacground gives it away. Unless... its another station in the Chicagoland area.


----------



## zephyr17

Shanghai said:


> *I say Seattle.*


It for sure is not Seattle. I say Chicago, too.


----------



## Gfoley4

Ocala Mike said:


> Who put the shine on that engine? Never saw one that clean! My guess is that it IS Chicago Union Station.
> 
> Ocala Mike


Hmmm, I wonder if Chicago has a wash rack in the yard. Anyone know?


----------



## Grandpa D

Gfoley4 said:


> Hmmm, I wonder if Chicago has a wash rack in the yard. Anyone know?


Yes, a couple miles or so south of the station. Looked like a very complete facility.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Ocala Mike said:


> Who put the shine on that engine? Never saw one that clean! My guess is that it IS Chicago Union Station.
> 
> Ocala Mike


chicago is correct. picture taken on national train day 2010. that was one of the rebuilt p-40 locos on display. your turn mike.


----------



## rrdude

amtrakwolverine said:


> Ocala Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who put the shine on that engine? Never saw one that clean! My guess is that it IS Chicago Union Station.
> 
> Ocala Mike
> 
> 
> 
> chicago is correct.* picture taken on national train day* 2010. that was one of the rebuilt p-40 locos on display. your turn mike.
Click to expand...

Now that explains why it was so clean!


----------



## Ocala Mike

Sorry, I don't have a pic to post. Defer to anyone who does.

Ocala Mike


----------



## rrdude

Here's another old one........ Currently still an active route.


----------



## Thunder Road

uhhhh.... Elko, NV?


----------



## rrdude

Thunder Road said:


> uhhhh.... Elko, NV?


Ahhhh, *blushing* I don't think so. 'Ya see the original slide is not with me, and I cannot accurately remember. Tom, I may have to defer to you. (If Indeed I even wrote it on the slide........)


----------



## Montanan

That's not Wolf Point, is it?


----------



## MrFSS

rrdude said:


> Thunder Road said:
> 
> 
> 
> uhhhh.... Elko, NV?
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh, *blushing* I don't think so. 'Ya see the original slide is not with me, and I cannot accurately remember. Tom, I may have to defer to you. (If Indeed I even wrote it on the slide........)
Click to expand...

You didn't write anything on the slide, but it is dated 2/77 if that helps.


----------



## Misty.

MrFSS said:


> rrdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunder Road said:
> 
> 
> 
> uhhhh.... Elko, NV?
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh, *blushing* I don't think so. 'Ya see the original slide is not with me, and I cannot accurately remember. Tom, I may have to defer to you. (If Indeed I even wrote it on the slide........)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't write anything on the slide, but it is dated 2/77 if that helps.
Click to expand...

If it makes you feel better, I don't think it's Elko, either. :blush:


----------



## rrdude

MistyOLR said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rrdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunder Road said:
> 
> 
> 
> uhhhh.... Elko, NV?
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh, *blushing* I don't think so. 'Ya see the original slide is not with me, and I cannot accurately remember. Tom, I may have to defer to you. (If Indeed I even wrote it on the slide........)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't write anything on the slide, but it is dated 2/77 if that helps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it makes you feel better, I don't think it's Elko, either. :blush:
Click to expand...

Ha! Well, here's kind of a clue. I'm pretty sure it's either the EB route, or the CZ route, and I'm guessing the CZ rotue, based on the date. (Michigan went to the Rose Bowl that year)


----------



## Montanan

rrdude, take a look at this shot:

Old photo of Wolf Point, Montana depot


----------



## rrdude

Montanan said:


> rrdude, take a look at this shot:
> 
> Old photo of Wolf Point, Montana depot


Well then WOLF POINT it is!

You're up!


----------



## Montanan

OK, this one comes with a disclaimer: it's on a discontinued route. I know that conflicts with the instructions in the first post, but we've already had a couple of those ... and this Amshack happens to be sitting next to one of the most handsome little historic depots I've seen.

(If this isn't acceptable to folks, I'll repost something else after work.)


----------



## zephyr17

Montanan said:


> OK, this one comes with a disclaimer: it's on a discontinued route. I know that conflicts with the instructions in the first post, but we've already had a couple of those ... and this Amshack happens to be sitting next to one of the most handsome little historic depots I've seen.
> 
> (If this isn't acceptable to folks, I'll repost something else after work.)


I'll take a shot. The Dalles, OR.


----------



## Montanan

Not The Dalles, but you've got the right railroad. Since all those Amshacks look pretty much the same, here's a shot of the great old historic station next door:


----------



## JayPea

Shoshone, ID??


----------



## Montanan

JayPea said:


> Shoshone, ID??


Yes, indeed! The Union Pacific's old gateway station to Sun Valley, and one of my favorite historic depots.

You're up.


----------



## JayPea

OK, try this one:


----------



## FriskyFL

The canopy reminds me of a Sonic Drive-in.


----------



## JayPea

Since no one has ventured a guess, I will say that I didn't show a picture of a station here because there is no station. Nor even an Amshack, for that matter. The platform is it. What you see is what you get.


----------



## the_traveler

Your front yard?


----------



## Shanghai

*Might it be Berkeley, California??*


----------



## JayPea

No,it's not Berkeley, but it is in one of the three states of the continental US that borders the Pacific. (That ought to narrow it down some!)


----------



## zephyr17

Wenatchee, WA?


----------



## JayPea

Wenatchee it is!


----------



## amtrakwolverine

while we wait for zepher17 to post lets keep it going. name this easy station


----------



## johnny.menhennet

I feel like I've been here, but cannot recollect it no matter how hard I try. Is that a PPC a few cars up?


----------



## Montanan

Looks like the new Albuquerque station!


----------



## Ocala Mike

I'll go with Albuquerque as well; can almost see the Native American souvenir table in the shot.

Ocala Mike


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Montanan said:


> Looks like the new Albuquerque station!


correct your turn.

and johnny no no PPC.


----------



## Montanan

Here's one that shouldn't be too hard:


----------



## Gfoley4

Hammond-whiting, IN?


----------



## Montanan

Gfoley4 said:


> Hammond-whiting, IN?


Nope ... not in Indiana.


----------



## manchacrr

Grand Forks, ND?


----------



## Shawn Ryu

Rochester NY?


----------



## rrdude

Buffalo, DePew?


----------



## Montanan

manchacrr said:


> Grand Forks, ND?


Yep, it's Grand Forks. I took the shot from the window of a very-late eastbound Empire Builder ... we were sitting on the old main track heading into downtown, waiting for the westbound train to clear the station.

You're up!


----------



## manchacrr

Here's the next one:


----------



## Shanghai

*Looks like Randolph, Vermont.*


----------



## manchacrr

Shanghai said:


> *Looks like Randolph, Vermont.*


Correct. Your turn.


----------



## Shanghai

*And Another Easy Photo!!*






*Go For It.*


----------



## amtrakwolverine

The new Birmingham station that's being moved to troy mi?


----------



## Shanghai

*Sorry Kevin, you made a Wrong Turn!!*


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Shanghai said:


> *Sorry Kevin, you made a Wrong Turn!!*


That's pennys job!!! ask her where my tax refund is.


----------



## Shanghai

*OK, First Hint: This Amtrak Station is located East of the Mississippi River.*


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Atmore?


----------



## Shanghai

amtrakwolverine said:


> Atmore?


I'm not familiar with Atmore, but it not my photo!! Another *Wrong Turn*, Kevin.

Please try again.


----------



## the_traveler

KIN! (I may be late, but the saying goes, "Try and try again"!)


----------



## Shanghai

the_traveler said:


> KIN! (I *may be late*, but the saying goes, "Try and try again"!)


Dave, You were about 3 weeks late and still made a *Wrong Turn*!!

No, it isn't KIN.


----------



## Shanghai

Here's the second clue: You may think you are in Europe when you arrive at this station!!


----------



## TampAGS

Denmark, SC?


----------



## Shanghai

TampAGS said:


> Denmark, SC?



*Yes, it is Denmark, SC!!*

* *

*Your turn to post a pic!!*


----------



## TampAGS

Shanghai said:


> *Yes, it is Denmark, SC!!*
> 
> * *
> 
> *Your turn to post a pic!!*


And here it is...






Cozy, ain't it?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

TampAGS said:


> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes, it is Denmark, SC!!*
> 
> * *
> 
> *Your turn to post a pic!!*
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cozy, ain't it?
Click to expand...

the_Traveler's Penthouse!

I like this one...have no idea where it is, though.


----------



## Shanghai

*Marshall, Texas comes to mind.*

It couldn't be the_traveler's penthouse,

because there is no pool!!


----------



## TampAGS

Shanghai said:


> *Marshall, Texas comes to mind.*


No, it's not Marshall, TX.


----------



## Shanghai

*I'll try Sebring, Florida.*


----------



## TampAGS

Shanghai said:


> *I'll try Sebring, Florida.*


You're correct! Wow.. so what made you realize it was Sebring?

This is how the station looks on the outside:


----------



## trainman74

I hope that one fancy chair in the corner isn't the only seating there!


----------



## Shanghai

I have a friend who lives in Sebring and have been there

a couple of times. The curved windows and the tracks that

are near the station are good clues. The fireplace and

the bright yellow walls are also clues.


----------



## Shanghai

*Here is a photo that many people will recognize:*







*Who will be the first to name the station??*

*First clue for the_traveler: It is not Kingston, RI.*


----------



## Texan Eagle

Wow this thread is still on? Aren't you guys done with every single station on the Amtrak network yet?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Texan Eagle said:


> Wow this thread is still on? Aren't you guys done with every single station on the Amtrak network yet?


Don't think so. I haven't seen the bus stop somewhere in Nebraska or Colorado (on the CZ route) that I saw last November.


----------



## Gfoley4

Kirkwood, MO?


----------



## Misty.

Boo, beaten by an hour  :lol:


----------



## Shanghai

Gfoley4 said:


> Kirkwood, MO?


*Yes, you are correct!!*

*Your turn to post a picture.*


----------



## Gfoley4

Here it is!

Also, this station does not currently serve Amtrak. Shouldn't be too hard though.


----------



## amtkstn

Is it one of the statons that served the SWC before it was rerouted in Illionis?


----------



## Shanghai

*I think it is Streator, IL.*

*See the microwave communications tower!!*


----------



## Gfoley4

amtkstn said:


> Is it one of the statons that served the SWC before it was rerouted in Illionis?


Yeah, this, Chilliochte, and the other Galesburg station lost service in 1996 when it was rerouted.



Shanghai said:


> *I think it is Streator, IL.*
> 
> *See the microwave communications tower!!*


That's correct! What does the microwave communications tower have to do with it?


----------



## Shanghai

*Here is a tough one!!*






*Who knows it??*


----------



## SubwayNut

El Paso del Robles, aka Paso Robles, CA I was there on my current trip, got off the Coast Starlight took the bus (its a transit center) down to San Luis Obispo and Grover Beach


----------



## Shanghai

SubwayNut said:


> El Paso del Robles, aka Paso Robles, CA I was there on my current trip, got off the Coast Starlight took the bus (its a transit center) down to San Luis Obispo and Grover Beach


*Yes, You are correct!!*

*You may post a picture.*


----------



## Grandpa D

No post in two days! So let me resurect this thread.


----------



## SubwayNut

Here's one I hope is not totally unsolvable, two from the same station (second because I like the sign):


----------



## Bob Dylan

Grandpa D said:


> No post in two days! So let me resurect this thread.


Longview, Texas where one catches the Bus for Houston and the Van to Shrevport!

I can't Post pictures But there is still an Active Station Picture Pending ID!!


----------



## johnny.menhennet

I know that SubwayNut's photo is Elko, NV


----------



## Shanghai

johnny.menhennet said:


> I know that SubwayNut's photo is Elko, NV


*Johnny, no school today??*


----------



## Grandpa D

jimhudson said:


> Grandpa D said:
> 
> 
> 
> No post in two days! So let me resurect this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Longview, Texas where one catches the Bus for Houston and the Van to Shrevport!
> 
> I can't Post pictures But there is still an Active Station Picture Pending ID!!
Click to expand...

We have a winner!

I guess the winner of SubwayNut's post can go next.


----------



## johnny.menhennet

To Shanghai:

All sophomores have CAHSEE (California High School Exit Exam) today and tomorrow morning. Since so many classes are inter-grade, school did not start until 12 today, after the sophomores took the first part of the test. Freshmen got to sleep in 

Here is a new photo:






Should be an easy one


----------



## saxman

johnny.menhennet said:


> To Shanghai:
> 
> All sophomores have CAHSEE (California High School Exit Exam) today and tomorrow morning. Since so many classes are inter-grade, school did not start until 12 today, after the sophomores took the first part of the test. Freshmen got to sleep in
> 
> Here is a new photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be an easy one


Tukwila?


----------



## johnny.menhennet

Pretty quick!


----------



## saxman

A couple of angles:





IMG_0761 by saxmanB777, on Flickr





IMG_0762 by saxmanB777, on Flickr

There are three train stations in the pictures. One is an Amtrak station currently. One use to be an Amtrak station, but is no longer. And there is a third active train station as well. Bonus points if you name them all!


----------



## johnny.menhennet

Fort Worth!!! and the other is the T&P Station, right?


----------



## SubwayNut

johnny.menhennet said:


> I know that SubwayNut's photo is Elko, NV


That is correct! Sorry it took me two days to post. The downside to traveling internationally when I need wifi to post


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Ok this is getting confusing how many stations are posted right now that needs to be guessed.


----------



## johnny.menhennet

I think I got it right when I said Fort Worth; that was the active station pic.


----------



## Shanghai

johnny.menhennet said:


> I think I got it right when I said Fort Worth; that was the active station pic.


*I agree with Johnny that he got it right. I think Kevin made a Wrong Turn somewhere!!*

* *

*Go Johnny, GO!!*


----------



## saxman

Yes, its Fort Worth, TX. The platform canopies are the long silver things in the center. Fort Worth ITC is near those. The old Fort Worth Santa Fe station is also near there. Then the tall building around the corner is Texas & Pacific Station served by the Trinity Railway Express. T&P also use to serve the original MoPac Texas Eagle branch to El Paso.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Shanghai said:


> johnny.menhennet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I got it right when I said Fort Worth; that was the active station pic.
> 
> 
> 
> *I agree with Johnny that he got it right. I think Kevin made a Wrong Turn somewhere!!*
> 
> * *
> 
> *Go Johnny, GO!!*
Click to expand...

Enough with the wrong turns. You got a bunch of people posting pics while still guessing another one So I wanted to know. So now whos turn is it.


----------



## rrdude

amtrakwolverine said:


> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> johnny.menhennet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I got it right when I said Fort Worth; that was the active station pic.
> 
> 
> 
> *I agree with Johnny that he got it right. I think Kevin made a Wrong Turn somewhere!!*
> 
> * *
> 
> *Go Johnny, GO!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Enough with the wrong turns. You got a bunch of people posting pics while still guessing another one So I wanted to know. So now whos turn is it.
Click to expand...

Kevin, you made a wrong turn, just admit it. Everybody does it, just ask Penny.


----------



## rrdude

Kevin, turn LEFT, I mean RIGHT, I mean.........

I'm butting in here. New rule for this photo. NO INTERNET SEARCHING! Old farts might remember this one. Dunno how long the cafe lasted, maybe when the station is open, they still operate the cafe.

I took this pix a "few years ago"


----------



## johnny.menhennet

Ignore my turn. I'll let rrdude keep it.


----------



## rrdude

johnny.menhennet said:


> Ignore my turn. I'll let rrdude keep it.


Pffffft. Sorry Johnny. Bad Form. Jump in after this station is ID'd.........


----------



## johnny.menhennet

Don't worry about it!!! I have no clue where this is w/o searching the web, and so i'll leave it to someone who's been around much longer than I have to answer this, and they can post.


----------



## leemell

Alright, I think I know. My memory is a bit foggy, but I have been in Denver's station three times. Once in 1961 when I was an Air Force enlistee going to Lowry AFB in the 60's, once in the 80's on the CZ, and a third time on the CZ in the early 2000's. I'd swear that I saw this diner on at least one of the trips.


----------



## rrdude

leemell said:


> Alright, I think I know. My memory is a bit foggy, but I have been in Denver's station three times. Once in 1961 when I was an Air Force enlistee going to Lowry AFB in the 60's, once in the 80's on the CZ, and a third time on the CZ in the early 2000's. I'd swear that I saw this diner on at least one of the trips.


Dang! You nailed it! That was Denver in 1976. The station was not too well used, so I obviously had access to all areas, and plenty of time to kill, since the D&RG I was scheduled on was sliding out of the station as I entered...........

You're up!


----------



## leemell

Here is the station. It will be larger in the foreseeable future.






And a bonus --- this is not an Amtrak station but 14 Amtrak operated trains a day pass through it and it serves the same city.






I just like the look of the station and it is not an Amtrak stop.

Good luck.


----------



## johnny.menhennet

It is Burbank California. I believe that there are only 12 per day though


----------



## leemell

johnny.menhennet said:


> It is Burbank California. I believe that there are only 12 per day though


That is not fair, I was still editing it when you put the answer in!

The Coast Starlight passes through it so add two.

You are right, you are up.


----------



## johnny.menhennet

leemell said:


> johnny.menhennet said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is Burbank California. I believe that there are only 12 per day though
> 
> 
> 
> That is not fair, I was still editing it when you put the answer in!
> 
> The Coast Starlight passes through it so add two.
> 
> You are right, you are up.
Click to expand...

I still don't understand how you got 14 Amtrak trains per day though. 5 PacSurfs each way + 1 CS each way.

Anyways, here is mine.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Sturtevant?


----------



## johnny.menhennet

amtrakwolverine said:


> Sturtevant?


Yup


----------



## amtrakwolverine

name this easy station


----------



## Bob Dylan

That's Dallas,Tx. Union Station! I can't post pics, so anyone who has one feel free!


----------



## johnny.menhennet

jimhudson said:


> That's Dallas,Tx. Union Station! I can't post pics, so anyone who has one feel free!


OK Jim I'll go again!!!

I think it's safe to say that this one's in the NE!


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Buffalo–Depew?


----------



## TCRT

That font looks familiar. I'll try New Haven, CT.


----------



## manchacrr

Yonkers, NY


----------



## rrdude

Croton-Harmon?

(Ha! At first I typed, "Croton-Harlem" and said to myself, "That doesn't sound right..........")


----------



## Shanghai

I will guess *Poughkeepsie, NY*.

I'm glad Johnny came to the East Coast!!

I think he is coming again in April.


----------



## leemell

johnny.menhennet said:


> leemell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> johnny.menhennet said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is Burbank California. I believe that there are only 12 per day though
> 
> 
> 
> That is not fair, I was still editing it when you put the answer in!
> 
> The Coast Starlight passes through it so add two.
> 
> You are right, you are up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still don't understand how you got 14 Amtrak trains per day though. 5 PacSurfs each way + 1 CS each way.
> 
> Anyways, here is mine.
Click to expand...

I went back an counted and discovered I can't read schedules. My apologies.


----------



## johnny.menhennet

manchacrr said:


> Yonkers, NY


Yes. The answer was Yonkers.


----------



## manchacrr

Here's the next station:


----------



## RampWidget

manchacrr said:


> Here's the next station:


Hattiesburg, Miss. on the Southern Ry predecessor NO&NE RR.


----------



## manchacrr

RampWidget said:


> manchacrr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the next station:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hattiesburg, Miss. on the Southern Ry predecessor NO&NE RR.
Click to expand...

You are correct! Your turn.


----------



## RampWidget

This is fun! I've really enjoyed seeing the staions and everyone's guesses... Here's the next station...


----------



## TCRT

That old depot in the back looks a lot like the one in Exeter, NH, so that's my guess.


----------



## RampWidget

TCRT said:


> That old depot in the back looks a lot like the one in Exeter, NH, so that's my guess.


And you are correct! I had a great couple of days wandering around the Boston area and made a quick round trip into New Hampshire on the Downeaster.

Your turn...


----------



## TCRT

Exeter is extremely appropriate, I'm headed there for a points run very soon.

Anyhow, sorry for the lateness of my response. Here's a station that is _not_ in Exeter:


----------



## Shanghai

*Looks familiar. I'll say Philadelphia.*


----------



## Grandpa D

Looks familiar to me also. Milwaukee - MKE.

(maybe that's some sort of generic design.) hboy:


----------



## TCRT

Milwaukee, WI is the correct answer.


----------



## Grandpa D

Here's one taken from the train. I'm not sure I got all of the station.


----------



## SubwayNut

I have no idea about that photo but what I find amusing is there is a tarped over mobil lift in the background and a wheelchair lift enclosure in the foreground. I though the reason those new brown structures are popping up at almost every Amtrak station was to house those now ADA required mobile lifts (if the conductors even have the right keys to open the enclosures).

Most of the San Joaquin stations even have them although the only stop without level boarding (via a bridge plate) is Stockton/Downtown.


----------



## Shanghai

*Looks like restrooms in the park not a train station!!*

*Must be Solana Beach, California - SOL.*


----------



## Shanghai

*My serious guess is Cleburne, Texas*


----------



## Ocala Mike

My guess is Lake Charles, LA.

Ocala Mike


----------



## Bob Dylan

Ocala Mike said:


> My guess is Lake Charles, LA.
> 
> Ocala Mike


Beat me to it by One Minute! ^_^ Lake Charles for sure!!


----------



## Grandpa D

Ocala Mike is a winner and the next picture poster!

Picture was taken from an upper level roomette on a westbound Sunset Limited.


----------



## Ocala Mike

I will see if I can get something posted here shortly; if not, I'll defer to another poster. Give me about 45 minutes.

Ocala Mike


----------



## Ocala Mike

Maybe this one is too easy; click on the link, please:

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/58220213.jpg

Ocala Mike


----------



## Shanghai

*Looks like Deland, Florida.*

*I'm surprized that Pennyk didn't get this one.*

*Must have made a Wrong Turn and missed the station!!*


----------



## Ocala Mike

Deland it is! You're up.

Ocala Mike


----------



## Shanghai

*Here's a double easy photo to identify:*







*Who can name it??*


----------



## manchacrr

Lakeland, FL


----------



## Shanghai

manchacrr said:


> Lakeland, FL


Yes, Lakeland, FL is correct.

Your turn to post.


----------



## manchacrr

Here is the next station:


----------



## manchacrr

Hint #1: It's out west.


----------



## Ocala Mike

Well, since nobody's throwing anything out there, I'll try a wild guess:

Salt Lake City, UT?

I was there late at night once, but really didn't get a good luck at the station building. Of course, not to be critical, that photo with the reflection in the window doesn't really give us a good look either.

Ocala Mike


----------



## manchacrr

Ocala Mike said:


> Well, since nobody's throwing anything out there, I'll try a wild guess:
> 
> Salt Lake City, UT?
> 
> I was there late at night once, but really didn't get a good luck at the station building. Of course, not to be critical, that photo with the reflection in the window doesn't really give us a good look either.
> 
> Ocala Mike


No, it's not Salt Lake City.

Hint #2: The station has two different levels: Street & Platform. One boards the train on the upper level of the building as the tracks are elevated through the downtown area.

Hint #3: The station is not located on the California Zephyr's route.


----------



## FriskyFL

OKC?


----------



## johnny.menhennet

FriskyFL said:


> OKC?


I would agree with the OKC guess since of hint # 2


----------



## manchacrr

johnny.menhennet said:


> FriskyFL said:
> 
> 
> 
> OKC?
> 
> 
> 
> I would agree with the OKC guess since of hint # 2
Click to expand...

It is not OKC.

Hint #4: Here is a photo of the same station in daytime from street level:


----------



## johnny.menhennet

manchacrr said:


> johnny.menhennet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FriskyFL said:
> 
> 
> 
> OKC?
> 
> 
> 
> I would agree with the OKC guess since of hint # 2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not OKC.
> 
> Hint #4: Here is a photo of the same station in daytime from street level:
Click to expand...

Yuma?


----------



## amtrakwolverine

STL?


----------



## ParrotRob

Yuma, AZ

edit: First one I got and someone beat me to it


----------



## manchacrr

johnny.menhennet said:


> Yuma?


Correct! Your turn.


----------



## lo2e

Since we've been inactive for almost 3 days, I hope it's okay if I post this one.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Hmm a prison behind it


----------



## manchacrr

Old Orchard Beach, Maine



amtrakwolverine said:


> Hmm a prison behind it


That's not a prison, that's the back wall of the America's Best Value Inn. The structure sticking up behind the motel is a roller coaster at Palace Playland, a local amusement park.


----------



## lo2e

manchacrr said:


> Old Orchard Beach, Maine


Correct! You're up, manchacrr.


----------



## manchacrr

Here's the next photo. It's an easy one this time!


----------



## Montanan

Looks like Albany-Rensselaer from here ...


----------



## Shanghai

*I think it is Champaign, IL.*


----------



## AlanB

Shanghai said:


> *I think it is Champaign, IL.*


Nope, that is definitely Albany/Rensselaer. The shot is looking out over where the 4th track should soon be installed, giving ALB far greater flexibility to handle trains, especially when the LSL shows up as it needs two of the existing three tracks. That makes things very interesting, especially if the eastbound is off its schedule.


----------



## manchacrr

Montanan said:


> Looks like Albany-Rensselaer from here ...


Correct, your turn!


----------



## Montanan

Here you go ... another easy one:


----------



## Ryan

This one!





Go By Train by Ryan Stavely, on Flickr

(Portland, OR)


----------



## Montanan

Nope, my photo wasn't taken in Portland ...


----------



## Ryan

Darn, that neon looked awful familiar:





Not too many First Class lounges along that route either.


----------



## tubaia

Montanan said:


> Here you go ... another easy one:


I believe I've seen that in St. Paul!


----------



## Montanan

Yep ... St. Paul it is!

You're up.


----------



## tubaia

I should know that one pretty well, since I've only seen that lounge from the outside. 

This is probably an easy one (especially for any locals), but I love the photo.


----------



## Shanghai

*It must be Royal Oak, Michigan. I think I see Kevin kneeling down*

*in the picture!!*


----------



## Montanan

As the token Montanan here, I guess I'd better step in. That looks like the grounds of the Izaak Walton Inn, up in Essex.

Not exactly the Amtrak station, but pretty close!


----------



## tubaia

Montanan said:


> As the token Montanan here, I guess I'd better step in. That looks like the grounds of the Izaak Walton Inn, up in Essex.
> 
> Not exactly the Amtrak station, but pretty close!


YES! I knew you would get that one.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Shanghai said:


> *It must be Royal Oak, Michigan. I think I see Kevin kneeling down*
> 
> *in the picture!!*


ARRRGGGG I outta make you walk the plank for that comment :giggle:


----------



## Montanan

OK, this is probably going to be a tough one:


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Texarkana?


----------



## Montanan

amtrakwolverine said:


> Texarkana?


Excellent guess ... but no.


----------



## Shanghai

*Little Rock, AR?*


----------



## Bob Dylan

Montanan said:


> OK, this is probably going to be a tough one:


I concur,think it's Little Rock,Arkansas?? :unsure:


----------



## Montanan

Nope, it's not Little Rock ... or anywhere else in Arkansas, for that matter.


----------



## AlanB

I don't see any little rocks in that photo. :unsure:


----------



## gatelouse

Just discovered this thread...what fun!

Since we have so little to go on, perhaps we can narrow this down to a route. The closest full car is a diner given the lack of windows on the lower level and the sightseer behind it. There are more than 3 coaches behind the sightseer, so it's one of the longer trains--either an Empire Builder or a Texas Eagle carrying through cars. (I'm ruling out Coast Starlight as the car next to the diner that's barely seen is not a Parlour.)

Equipment subs or deadheading cars would spoil the logic, but it's as good as I can do.

Montanan, are you willing to tell us that this a EB or TE that we're looking at?


----------



## manchacrr

gatelouse said:


> Just discovered this thread...what fun!
> 
> Since we have so little to go on, perhaps we can narrow this down to a route. The closest full car is a diner given the lack of windows on the lower level and the sightseer behind it. There are more than 3 coaches behind the sightseer, so it's one of the longer trains--either an Empire Builder or a Texas Eagle carrying through cars. (I'm ruling out Coast Starlight as the car next to the diner that's barely seen is not a Parlour.)
> 
> Equipment subs or deadheading cars would spoil the logic, but it's as good as I can do.
> 
> Montanan, are you willing to tell us that this a EB or TE that we're looking at?


No idea what station it is, but I can say for certain that the train in the photo is not the Empire Builder. On the EB, the sightseer is not next to the diner, but separated from it by the Seattle Coaches as the sightseer is part of the Portland section. If I had to guess what train that is, I would say either the Sunset Limited SAS-LAX consist, the Southwest Chief, or the California Zephyr.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Tucson?


----------



## Montanan

gatelouse said:


> Just discovered this thread...what fun!
> 
> Since we have so little to go on, perhaps we can narrow this down to a route. The closest full car is a diner given the lack of windows on the lower level and the sightseer behind it. There are more than 3 coaches behind the sightseer, so it's one of the longer trains--either an Empire Builder or a Texas Eagle carrying through cars. (I'm ruling out Coast Starlight as the car next to the diner that's barely seen is not a Parlour.)
> 
> Equipment subs or deadheading cars would spoil the logic, but it's as good as I can do.
> 
> Montanan, are you willing to tell us that this a EB or TE that we're looking at?


Excellent detective work!! And you're _almost_ correct as far as consist goes. 

And I am willing to tell you that this is neither the Empire Builder nor the Texas Eagle.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Harpers Ferry?


----------



## Montanan

amtrakwolverine said:


> Tucson?


Nope, not Tucson.

... nor Harpers Ferry.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

I'm gonna go out on a limb and say that it's the CZ.


----------



## johnny.menhennet

I have no clue but I say Lincoln, NE just for the sake of throwing it out there.


----------



## Montanan

johnny.menhennet said:


> I have no clue but I say Lincoln, NE just for the sake of throwing it out there.


Nope, it's not Lincoln. 

By way of a clue, I'll say that gatelouse got the visible consist of the train right ... except for the assumption that the last four cars were all coaches. One of those four is a sleeper.


----------



## Grandpa D

If the last car is a sleeper and it's not the TE, that would leave the CONO. And the picture was taken when the temporary consist was in effect.

But the station? I haven't a clue. I'll just throw out a guess of Memphis.


----------



## Montanan

The photo reflects the standard consist of this train ... but it's not the CONO. Given the other trains I've eliminated, I think that leaves only one possible route.


----------



## ParrotRob

Montanan said:


> The photo reflects the standard consist of this train ... but it's not the CONO. Given the other trains I've eliminated, I think that leaves only one possible route.



Edit: Looks like it's the SL with the TE CHI-LAX through cars.


----------



## Shanghai

*If it is not the EB, TE, HF, CS or CONO, it has to be the SWC, CZ or CL.*

*I don't know about the AT and its consist. Maybe it is the Imperial or the Spirit!!*


----------



## manchacrr

Del Rio, TX?


----------



## gatelouse

Yup, I agree that we're down to the SL carrying through TE cars. Given lack of activity on the platform I'm assuming it's not a major station.

Yuma, AZ?


----------



## Montanan

manchacrr said:


> Del Rio, TX?


That's it! Definitely a challenging one.

On this trip, we were held up there for a while while the Feds went through the train, looking for supposed illegal immigrants or other people they deemed Amtrak-unworthy. They found a family that they decided shouldn't be aboard, and were in the process of removing them when I shot this photo ... that's the little knot of people in the far background.


----------



## ParrotRob

Montanan said:


> manchacrr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Del Rio, TX?
> 
> 
> 
> That's it! Definitely a challenging one.
> 
> On this trip, we were held up there for a while while the Feds went through the train, looking for supposed illegal immigrants or other people they deemed Amtrak-unworthy. They found a family that they decided shouldn't be aboard, and were in the process of removing them when I shot this photo ... that's the little knot of people in the far background.
Click to expand...

I almost said that, but it didn't match what I could see on Google Earth. I knew it was the SL, on the SAS-LAX leg, and the fact it was at night narrowed it to a handful of stations...


----------



## manchacrr

Here's the next station:


----------



## TCRT

White Sulfur Springs, WV? That's the only station I can remember seeing that has a paint job like this one.


----------



## FriskyFL

Must be the North Pole!


----------



## manchacrr

TCRT said:


> White Sulfur Springs, WV? That's the only station I can remember seeing that has a paint job like this one.


Correct! Your turn.


----------



## TCRT

Credit for this shot goes to my girlfriend, not me, but here's a station that hasn't been featured yet (to my knowledge, at least).


----------



## Shanghai

*Route 128 Station in MA?*


----------



## Grandpa D

Never noticed it before, but I love that RV type AC unit on top of the cab!

(And I have no clue as to where it is.)


----------



## TCRT

Sorry, it's not RTE.

I do enjoy the cab AC unit as well. Each AEM-7 (or at least the AC conversions) has one on each end for each cab, I believe.


----------



## lo2e

Boston South Station?


----------



## TCRT

BOS is correct. That was the only shot of BOS I could find in my collections without either an MBTA train or the bus station visible, both of which are dead giveaways.


----------



## lo2e

TCRT said:


> BOS is correct. That was the only shot of BOS I could find in my collections without either an MBTA train or the bus station visible, both of which are dead giveaways.


The purple on the post was actually the giveaway for me - I figured with that it had to be an MBTA station of some kind.


----------



## lo2e

Next up - might be an easy one if you've ridden by it:


----------



## gatelouse

Complete SWAG...Altoona, PA?


----------



## TCRT

lo2e said:


> TCRT said:
> 
> 
> 
> BOS is correct. That was the only shot of BOS I could find in my collections without either an MBTA train or the bus station visible, both of which are dead giveaways.
> 
> 
> 
> The purple on the post was actually the giveaway for me - I figured with that it had to be an MBTA station of some kind.
Click to expand...

Good catch! I thought someone would figure that out. It's almost too dark to see it in the photo, but those pillars are actually a sort of deep red - it's the same color used throughout South Station for the platform signs, directional signs, etc., and I've never seen it used at any other nearby station (the MBTA usually goes for a much more vivid/potentially obnoxious shade of purple, as you mention). The red pillars are also the tip-off that a large number of AGR brochure promotional shots have been staged at BOS.


----------



## lo2e

gatelouse said:


> Complete SWAG...Altoona, PA?


Not Altoona.


----------



## Shanghai

*Looks like Port Henry, NY*


----------



## lo2e

Shanghai said:


> *Looks like Port Henry, NY*


Correct, POH it is!


----------



## Shanghai

*Here is the next station. An easy one!!*







*GO!!*


----------



## Thunder Road

Now that I'm pretty sure is Harper's Ferry.


----------



## Shanghai

Thunder Road said:


> Now that I'm pretty sure is Harper's Ferry.


Yes, you are correct. You passed by this station on the Capitol Limited

on your recent trip!!

Your turn to post a pic.


----------



## Thunder Road

I hope this isn't too easy. Or too difficult.

(Note: Off limits if you read my trip report.)


----------



## GG-1

Thunder Road said:


> Now that I'm pretty sure is Harper's Ferry.


I thought it was a "waiting Room" :giggle: :giggle: :lol: :lol:

Aloha


----------



## Shanghai

GG-1 said:


> Thunder Road said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I'm pretty sure is Harper's Ferry.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was a "waiting Room" :giggle: :giggle: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Aloha
Click to expand...

Eric,

It was actually *THE* Waiting Room!! This is where *the_traveler *waits to board his Penthouse!!


----------



## Shanghai

*I'm off limits, but with the hint, it is easy to identify!!*


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Whitefish?


----------



## Thunder Road

Not Whitefish.

As Shanghai said, there's a pretty glaring clue in the thread.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Glacer park or however its spelled? Is it on the empire builder route it looks familiar.


----------



## zephyr17

Minot, ND?


----------



## Thunder Road

No and no.

It's not on the EB, but it is on a route with Superliners.


----------



## Thunder Road

Hint: It's not in Florida.


----------



## manchacrr

Alliance, OH?


----------



## Thunder Road

Yup! Your turn!


----------



## manchacrr

Here's the next photo:


----------



## bay state bruce

TCRT said:


> How about
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> La Junta, CO.


Just saw your station photo and here is one of mine from the same location.What a great topic.


----------



## manchacrr

Hint #1: The picture was taken from Business Class. The railcar was an Amfleet Cafe/Business.


----------



## Long Train Runnin'

manchacrr said:


> Hint #1: The picture was taken from Business Class. The railcar was an Amfleet Cafe/Business.


Not specific enough but I'm thinking somewhere in Michigan.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

The old ann arbor station


----------



## manchacrr

Long Train Runnin said:


> manchacrr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hint #1: The picture was taken from Business Class. The railcar was an Amfleet Cafe/Business.
> 
> 
> 
> Not specific enough but I'm thinking somewhere in Michigan.
Click to expand...




amtrakwolverine said:


> The old ann arbor station


No.

Hint #2: The station is not in Michigan. The station is in the Northeast, but is not along the Northeast Corridor.


----------



## Thunder Road

I found it, but only by Googling pictures of various stations, so I won't spoil it. Besides, I don't have any of my own pictures to post anyway.


----------



## Shawn Ryu

Burlington Vermont?


----------



## Shanghai

Berlin, CT.


----------



## SubwayNut

Rome, NY


----------



## manchacrr

SubwayNut said:


> Rome, NY


Correct! Your turn.

I took that photo from the Maple Leaf while on may way to Toronto.


----------



## lo2e

Hopefully not taking this too much off topic... Are there any other stations like Rome where the only way to get to the platform is a tunnel UNDER the tracks? I found that very intriguing when reading about the station. I know several that have a bridge over the tracks, and some that you need a tunnel to get from one side to the other... But any like Rome that are only a tunnel from station to platform?


----------



## Grandpa D

Milwaukee, MKE has a tunnel, very short, under the tracks. Not sure if it's needed for the track closest to the station but I've had to use it both times I was there.


----------



## Montanan

lo2e said:


> Hopefully not taking this too much off topic... Are there any other stations like Rome where the only way to get to the platform is a tunnel UNDER the tracks? I found that very intriguing when reading about the station. I know several that have a bridge over the tracks, and some that you need a tunnel to get from one side to the other... But any like Rome that are only a tunnel from station to platform?


I think there are (or at least were) a fair number of such places. Denver comes to mind, and Sacramento ... and though it's no longer in service Union Station in Ogden had a subway under the tracks.

In most of those places you could get to at least the first platform without going underground, though.


----------



## rrdude

Montanan said:


> lo2e said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully not taking this too much off topic... Are there any other stations like Rome where the only way to get to the platform is a tunnel UNDER the tracks? I found that very intriguing when reading about the station. I know several that have a bridge over the tracks, and some that you need a tunnel to get from one side to the other... But any like Rome that are only a tunnel from station to platform?
> 
> 
> 
> I think there are (or at least were) a fair number of such places. Denver comes to mind, and Sacramento ... and though it's no longer in service Union Station in Ogden had a subway under the tracks.
> 
> In most of those places you could get to at least the first platform without going underground, though.
Click to expand...

Old Detroit Michigan Central station had to use a tunnel. And in Anaheim, one must use a tunnel to get to the track furthest from the station


----------



## RampWidget

rrdude said:


> Montanan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lo2e said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully not taking this too much off topic... Are there any other stations like Rome where the only way to get to the platform is a tunnel UNDER the tracks? I found that very intriguing when reading about the station. I know several that have a bridge over the tracks, and some that you need a tunnel to get from one side to the other... But any like Rome that are only a tunnel from station to platform?
> 
> 
> 
> I think there are (or at least were) a fair number of such places. Denver comes to mind, and Sacramento ... and though it's no longer in service Union Station in Ogden had a subway under the tracks.
> 
> In most of those places you could get to at least the first platform without going underground, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Old Detroit Michigan Central station had to use a tunnel. And in Anaheim, one must use a tunnel to get to the track furthest from the station
Click to expand...

Here's two more, both of the "new" 1960's variety: Savannah (joint ACL/SAL station on Telfair Road) and Birmingham (L&N station on Morris Avenue).

Both stations are still active, but the tunnel at Savannah isn't in use and was chained off last time I was there. It's been many years since I've set foot inside the L&N station at Birmingham despite many trips through on 19 & 20. IIRC, you have to go through at least a short tunnel at the Birmingham to access the "live" platform area from the station area below at ground level.


----------



## SubwayNut

I got on at Rome (full description from my website of the boarding procedures) once, the tunnel was neat and felt old fashioned with a phone number posted on its entrance on the platform in case god forbid you got off the train and the doors to leave were locked.

Also Westerly, RI has one, the former Denver Union Station had a short tunnel until the renovations. Yonkers maybe you could consider (you have to go downstairs and into a short underpass to the station, can't remember if there's a second staircase), Tucson has an abandoned one, L.A. is tunnel access, Orange, CA also has an underpass at one end. I can think of quite a few more that are commuter rail only.

Well onto the next photo:


----------



## Thunder Road

lo2e said:


> Hopefully not taking this too much off topic... Are there any other stations like Rome where the only way to get to the platform is a tunnel UNDER the tracks? I found that very intriguing when reading about the station. I know several that have a bridge over the tracks, and some that you need a tunnel to get from one side to the other... But any like Rome that are only a tunnel from station to platform?


PNE is like this I'm pretty sure.


----------



## manchacrr

RampWidget said:


> rrdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montanan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lo2e said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully not taking this too much off topic... Are there any other stations like Rome where the only way to get to the platform is a tunnel UNDER the tracks? I found that very intriguing when reading about the station. I know several that have a bridge over the tracks, and some that you need a tunnel to get from one side to the other... But any like Rome that are only a tunnel from station to platform?
> 
> 
> 
> I think there are (or at least were) a fair number of such places. Denver comes to mind, and Sacramento ... and though it's no longer in service Union Station in Ogden had a subway under the tracks.
> 
> In most of those places you could get to at least the first platform without going underground, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Old Detroit Michigan Central station had to use a tunnel. And in Anaheim, one must use a tunnel to get to the track furthest from the station
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's two more, both of the "new" 1960's variety: Savannah (joint ACL/SAL station on Telfair Road) and Birmingham (L&N station on Morris Avenue).
> 
> Both stations are still active, but the tunnel at Savannah isn't in use and was chained off last time I was there. It's been many years since I've set foot inside the L&N station at Birmingham despite many trips through on 19 & 20. IIRC, you have to go through at least a short tunnel at the Birmingham to access the "live" platform area from the station area below at ground level.
Click to expand...

Toronto Union Station is tunnel access as well. Also, although it does not serve Amtrak trains, Winnipeg Union Station also utilizes a tunnel to access the platforms. Winnipeg is served by VIA Rail's Canadian (Toronto-Vancouver) and Hudson Bay (Winnipeg-Churchill).


----------



## SubwayNut

Thunder Road said:


> lo2e said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully not taking this too much off topic... Are there any other stations like Rome where the only way to get to the platform is a tunnel UNDER the tracks? I found that very intriguing when reading about the station. I know several that have a bridge over the tracks, and some that you need a tunnel to get from one side to the other... But any like Rome that are only a tunnel from station to platform?
> 
> 
> 
> PNE is like this I'm pretty sure.
Click to expand...

What station, do you mean?

First hint to my photo: You Don't access the trains via a bridge or a tunnel.


----------



## Thunder Road

SubwayNut said:


> Thunder Road said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lo2e said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully not taking this too much off topic... Are there any other stations like Rome where the only way to get to the platform is a tunnel UNDER the tracks? I found that very intriguing when reading about the station. I know several that have a bridge over the tracks, and some that you need a tunnel to get from one side to the other... But any like Rome that are only a tunnel from station to platform?
> 
> 
> 
> PNE is like this I'm pretty sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What station, do you mean?
> 
> First hint to my photo: You Don't access the trains via a bridge or a tunnel.
Click to expand...

North Philadelphia.

Sorry, in the meteorology business we do everything in IATA codes (Philly Northeast is KPNE) and I mix-and-match the codes all the time.


----------



## Shanghai

*Looks like the Jiffy Lube station in Morris Plains!!*


----------



## Ryan

Thunder Road said:


> lo2e said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully not taking this too much off topic... Are there any other stations like Rome where the only way to get to the platform is a tunnel UNDER the tracks? I found that very intriguing when reading about the station. I know several that have a bridge over the tracks, and some that you need a tunnel to get from one side to the other... But any like Rome that are only a tunnel from station to platform?
> 
> 
> 
> PNE is like this I'm pretty sure.
Click to expand...

LA is another one.


----------



## Ashland Train Enthusiast

Ryan said:


> Thunder Road said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lo2e said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully not taking this too much off topic... Are there any other stations like Rome where the only way to get to the platform is a tunnel UNDER the tracks? I found that very intriguing when reading about the station. I know several that have a bridge over the tracks, and some that you need a tunnel to get from one side to the other... But any like Rome that are only a tunnel from station to platform?
> 
> 
> 
> PNE is like this I'm pretty sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LA is another one.
Click to expand...

New Haven is another tunnel to platform station as well. And then there are the stations that are entirely under the tracks: New Carrollton and Schnectady are the first that come to mind.

As for the picture... not sure, but the spartain waiting room reminds me of Niagara Falls (NFL).

~ DCTE


----------



## manchacrr

SubwayNut said:


> I got on at Rome (full description from my website of the boarding procedures) once, the tunnel was neat and felt old fashioned with a phone number posted on its entrance on the platform in case god forbid you got off the train and the doors to leave were locked.
> 
> Also Westerly, RI has one, the former Denver Union Station had a short tunnel until the renovations. Yonkers maybe you could consider (you have to go downstairs and into a short underpass to the station, can't remember if there's a second staircase), Tucson has an abandoned one, L.A. is tunnel access, Orange, CA also has an underpass at one end. I can think of quite a few more that are commuter rail only.
> 
> Well onto the next photo:


Brattleboro, VT


----------



## AmtrakBlue

DC Train Enthusiast said:


> New Haven is another tunnel to platform station as well. And then there are the stations that are *entirely under the tracks*: New Carrollton and Schnectady are the first that come to mind.
> 
> As for the picture... not sure, but the spartain waiting room reminds me of Niagara Falls (NFL).
> 
> ~ DCTE


WIL is under the tracks.


----------



## SubwayNut

*manchacrr* 

 

 

 

 

You are correct that's Brattleboro!. Your turn to Post!

(edited to make the hyperlink correct, keep thinking the editor will recognize html)


----------



## amtrakwolverine

I have that same train clock in the picture.


----------



## manchacrr

I am opening the floor for anyone who wants to post a new station picture.

I am heading north on tomorrow's CONO out of NOL, so I will be out of touch for a few days.


----------



## Shanghai

*I'll post this easy picture.*

*It is a very beautiful building.*


----------



## CHamilton

Shanghai said:


> *I'll post this easy picture.*
> 
> *It is a very beautiful building.*


Salem, OR


----------



## Shanghai

CHamilton said:


> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'll post this easy picture.*
> 
> *It is a very beautiful building.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salem, OR
Click to expand...

Yes. Correct, your turn to post.


----------



## CHamilton

Okay, this one should be easy, too.


----------



## Lakeshore

It looks so familiar. Looks kind of like Glenwood Springs, but I don't think it is.


----------



## CHamilton

Lakeshore said:


> It looks so familiar. Looks kind of like Glenwood Springs, but I don't think it is.


No, it's not Glenwood Springs.


----------



## SubwayNut

Centralia, Washington


----------



## CHamilton

SubwayNut said:


> Centralia, Washington


Correct! Your turn.


----------



## SubwayNut

I guess I'll post another one in the tiny waiting room category:


----------



## TCRT

Portage, WI?


----------



## Shanghai

*Kewanee, IL*


----------



## SubwayNut

Yes Shanghai is correct it's Kewanee.


----------



## Shanghai

*Another easy station:*






*Who can guess it?*


----------



## ParrotRob

Shanghai said:


> *Another easy station:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Who can guess it?*


Jefferson City?


----------



## Shanghai

*Not Jefferson City. Sorry. Do try again.*


----------



## ParrotRob

Shanghai said:


> *Not Jefferson City. Sorry. Do try again.*


Kirkwood, final answer.


----------



## Shanghai

ParrotRob said:


> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Not Jefferson City. Sorry. Do try again.*
> 
> 
> 
> Kirkwood, final answer.
Click to expand...

You should have called someone for help!! Kirkwood is incorrect.

There is a clue in the picture. It is not in Missouri.


----------



## ParrotRob

Shanghai said:


> ParrotRob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Not Jefferson City. Sorry. Do try again.*
> 
> 
> 
> Kirkwood, final answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should have called someone for help!! Kirkwood is incorrect.
> 
> There is a clue in the picture. It is not in Missouri.
Click to expand...

If you're talking about the flags, that's what I was looking at. The flag on the right is tricolor red/white/blue top to bottom. Only Missouri has a flag that's RWB tricolor like that...


----------



## Shanghai

ParrotRob said:


> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ParrotRob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Not Jefferson City. Sorry. Do try again.*
> 
> 
> 
> Kirkwood, final answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should have called someone for help!! Kirkwood is incorrect.
> 
> There is a clue in the picture. It is not in Missouri.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're talking about the flags, that's what I was looking at. The flag on the right is tricolor red/white/blue top to bottom. Only Missouri has a flag that's RWB tricolor like that...
Click to expand...

The clue is not the flags.


----------



## ParrotRob

Shanghai said:


> ParrotRob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ParrotRob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Not Jefferson City. Sorry. Do try again.*
> 
> 
> 
> Kirkwood, final answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should have called someone for help!! Kirkwood is incorrect.
> 
> There is a clue in the picture. It is not in Missouri.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're talking about the flags, that's what I was looking at. The flag on the right is tricolor red/white/blue top to bottom. Only Missouri has a flag that's RWB tricolor like that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The clue is not the flags.
Click to expand...

Ah, but I think the flags ARE a clue - I think the Red, White and Blue horizontal tricolor on the right that I initially mistook for the state flag of Missouri is actually the national flag of the Netherlands, also represented by the tulips. The Netherlands, of course, also being known as Holland, as in Michigan. :giggle:

Edit: To be honest, though, it wasn't the tulips OR the flags that gave it to me. It was the "171" over the door and cross-referencing it with my system timetable book station list and finding HOM at "171 Lincoln Ave". Of course, the flag and tulips made sense, then.


----------



## Shanghai

You finally got it right!! Congrats. I didn't see the "171" over the door, but you

are correct on the flag and the tulips. We lived in the Netherlands for three years

and my wife would buy a season ticket to Keukenhof Gardens where the tulip displays

were outstanding.

Your turn to post an Amtrak station picture.


----------



## ParrotRob

Shanghai said:


> Your turn to post an Amtrak station picture.


I will defer to whomever would like to post the next picture as I do not have any photos of my own. I do like trying to find them, though!


----------



## TampAGS

ParrotRob said:


> I will defer to whomever would like to post the next picture as I do not have any photos of my own. I do like trying to find them, though!


I'll do the honors...


----------



## ParrotRob

TampAGS said:


> ParrotRob said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will defer to whomever would like to post the next picture as I do not have any photos of my own. I do like trying to find them, though!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll do the honors...
Click to expand...

I'm guessing by the palm tree it's not in Michigan h34r:


----------



## ParrotRob

In all seriousness, I actually know this one. My ex-Mother in law used to live here. From her house, we'd go to the end of Cypress Gardens Blvd, go straight through the light, over the tracks, make a left and the station was right there on the left. If you go another quarter of a mile or so there's a restaurant called Harborside on the shore of Lake Shipp that had the best fried alligator!!

All of this is in *Winter Haven, FL*


----------



## TampAGS

ParrotRob said:


> In all seriousness, I actually know this one. My ex-Mother in law used to live here. From her house, we'd go to the end of Cypress Gardens Blvd, go straight through the light, over the tracks, make a left and the station was right there on the left. If you go another quarter of a mile or so there's a restaurant called Harborside on the shore of Lake Shipp that had the best fried alligator!!
> 
> All of this is in *Winter Haven, FL*




 



Correct!

 

Yes, I know Harbor Side restaurant on Lake Shipp. I had a quick snack there while waiting for the train one day. Fried pickle chips... yummy!


----------



## TampAGS

That's two in a row for ParrotRob.  

Since he has no photos to post, I'll go ahead and submit the next station photo:


----------



## ParrotRob

Is this an older picture, by chance?


----------



## TampAGS

ParrotRob said:


> Is this an older picture, by chance?


Older than what? Lol...

 

It's roughly three years old.


----------



## ParrotRob

TampAGS said:


> 1334470640[/url]' post='360999']
> 
> 
> ParrotRob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1334469108[/url]' post='360993']Is this an older picture, by chance?
> 
> 
> 
> Older than what? Lol...
> 
> 
> 
> It's roughly three years old.
Click to expand...

Good, my detective work told me it wasn't taken since January of this year, at least!


----------



## Shanghai

*Could it be DELAND, FL?*


----------



## PaulM

Shanghai said:


> *Could it be DELAND, FL?*


I'll second that.


----------



## PaulM

This one could be the answer to a trivia question: what is the smallest town with 8 trains calling per day?


----------



## ParrotRob

Galesburg, IL


----------



## Eric S

Princeton, IL


----------



## PaulM

Eric S said:


> Princeton, IL


Correct! Galesburg is at least twice the size of Princeton.

To be correct, I would say Princeton has 7 1/2 trains per day, since #6 is discharge only, or "Drop" as the board has it.


----------



## Shanghai

*After Deland, FL, try this picture:*






*What station is this??*


----------



## Ashland Train Enthusiast

Shanghai said:


> *After Deland, FL, try this picture:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What station is this??*


Slidell! Interestingly enough last Nov I was visiting a potential contractor in Hammond, LA, and stopped in Slidell on the way there (was driving with some coworkers... wish I could have taken Amtrak). Drove by the station, but didn't have time to go in.


----------



## Shanghai

Yes, Sidell, LA is the correct answer.

Your turn to post an Amtrak Station.


----------



## Ashland Train Enthusiast

Here's one from a trip last fall:






Enjoy!

~ DCTE


----------



## manchacrr

Harpers Ferry, WV


----------



## Ashland Train Enthusiast

manchacrr said:


> Harpers Ferry, WV


Correct! Your turn.

~ DCTE


----------



## manchacrr

Here's the next station:


----------



## TCRT

That is the _Cardinal_ stopped in Charlottesville, VA.


----------



## ParrotRob

Just wondering, how can you tell its a Cardinal and not a Crescent?


----------



## Shanghai

ParrotRob said:


> Just wondering, how can you tell its a Cardinal and not a Crescent?


If the Crescent is running on time, it would most likely be dark at CVS

when traveling south and daybreak when traveling north.


----------



## TCRT

ParrotRob said:


> Just wondering, how can you tell its a Cardinal and not a Crescent?


The _Cardinal_ and _Crescent_ use different railroad lines between Culpeper and Charlottesville (the _Cardinal_ on the ex-C&O and the _Crescent_ and _Northeast Regional_ on the ex-Southern). These two lines cross at the site of the Charlottesville station (and diverge forever thereafter), and therefore the station has a separate platform on each line. This is the eastbound _Cardinal_ stopped at its specific platform, or at least I am fairly certain it is, since I took that route last fall and have nearly the same picture (except mine is closer to the station, since I was in coach......).

Other smaller US stations with separate platforms for separate railroad lines, on account of their geography, include Cary, NC, (diverging point for the _Piedmont_ and _Silver Star_) and Vancouver, WA (diverging point of the Portland _Empire Builder_ section and the _Cascades_ route). Boston Back Bay is perhaps not a smaller station, but still has separate platforms for the ex-Boston and Albany (_Lakeshore Limited_) and ex-New Haven (NEC) lines.


----------



## ParrotRob

Thanks for the lesson, I didn't realize that, and I go through Charlottesville on the Crescent regularly. Of course, lately it's been dark, but that's changing, so I'll pay closer attention next time.


----------



## manchacrr

TCRT said:


> That is the _Cardinal_ stopped in Charlottesville, VA.


Correct! Your turn. You are also correct that I was on the eastbound Cardinal.


----------



## TCRT

ParrotRob said:


> Thanks for the lesson, I didn't realize that, and I go through Charlottesville on the Crescent regularly. Of course, lately it's been dark, but that's changing, so I'll pay closer attention next time.


You're welcome. I believe that the actual split between the two lines is in Orange, VA, though I have not seen it because the time I took the _Cardinal_ it was four hours late and therefore it was dark at this point.

Anyhow, here's the next picture. Sadly, it is not a very nice photo, nor is it very nice of me to make people guess where I took it:


----------



## oldtimer

TCRT said:


> ParrotRob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the lesson, I didn't realize that, and I go through Charlottesville on the Crescent regularly. Of course, lately it's been dark, but that's changing, so I'll pay closer attention next time.
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome. I believe that the actual split between the two lines is in Orange, VA, though I have not seen it because the time I took the _Cardinal_ it was four hours late and therefore it was dark at this point.
> 
> Anyhow, here's the next picture. Sadly, it is not a very nice photo, nor is it very nice of me to make people guess where I took it:
Click to expand...


Not enough information for even a SWAG


----------



## SubwayNut

?


----------



## amtrakwolverine

TCRT said:


> ParrotRob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the lesson, I didn't realize that, and I go through Charlottesville on the Crescent regularly. Of course, lately it's been dark, but that's changing, so I'll pay closer attention next time.
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome. I believe that the actual split between the two lines is in Orange, VA, though I have not seen it because the time I took the _Cardinal_ it was four hours late and therefore it was dark at this point.
> 
> Anyhow, here's the next picture. Sadly, it is not a very nice photo, nor is it very nice of me to make people guess where I took it:
Click to expand...

Ann Arbor?


----------



## greatcats

ParrotRob said:


> Just wondering, how can you tell its a Cardinal and not a Crescent?


Those two trains stop on opposite side of the building, as the Cardinal will cross over the Southern mainline to go west on the branch line. Been there, done that!


----------



## TCRT

SubwayNut said:


> ?


This one is correct!


----------



## Texan Eagle

I haven't been playing this game for quite some time now, but if you guys don't mind I'll jump in with a random easy one to guess. Here you go-


----------



## Shanghai

*Fort Worth, TX*


----------



## Texan Eagle

Shanghai said:


> *Fort Worth, TX*


No.


----------



## Grandpa D

Dallas, looking south.


----------



## Texan Eagle

Grandpa D said:


> Dallas, looking south.


Yes, Dallas is correct. It's Grandps D's turn to post a photo.


----------



## Grandpa D

I think SubwayNut missed a turn here, so I'll wait 'til tomorrow to post a station.

BTW, nice picture of 21. By the shadows, I'd guess it was running late. :giggle:


----------



## SubwayNut

I almost posted one last night but didn't want to confuse things.

Well I guess I'll put up another random waiting room, one really fitting for the SubwayNut since the wooden benches are identical to those found at many NYC Subway Stations.


----------



## Shanghai

*That drab green color makes me think it is Port Henry, NY.*


----------



## SubwayNut

Nope but the station is also served by a single daily state supported train.

Hint: The depot was built in 1853 (one of the oldest in the Amtrak system) in time that a famous resident (a female poet) might have used the station.


----------



## Texan Eagle

Grandpa D said:


> BTW, nice picture of 21. By the shadows, I'd guess it was running late. :giggle:


Are you a detective or something?



Yes, 21 pulled into DAL almost three hours late that day when the photo was taken.


----------



## Shanghai

SubwayNut said:


> Nope but the station is also served by a single daily state supported train.
> 
> Hint: The depot was built in 1853 (one of the oldest in the Amtrak system) in time that a famous resident (a female poet) might have used the station.


*I will guess Amherst, MA.*


----------



## SubwayNut

Shanghai is correct again, the stop is just beyond the home of of Emily Dickenson. My second hint was going to be that when funded track improvements are completed the stop will be bypassed by the Vermonter.


----------



## Shanghai

*Here's the next photo.*

*It should not be too difficult to identify the station.*






*GO!!*


----------



## greatcats

Shanghai said:


> *Here's the next photo.*
> 
> *It should not be too difficult to identify the station.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GO!!*


It kind of looks like Tampa, FL to me.


----------



## TampAGS

greatcats said:


> It kind of looks like Tampa, FL to me.


It's closer to the look of Jackson, MS than Tampa.

 

Though I think it's not quite an exact match in Jackson's case, either.


----------



## Shanghai

*Not Tampa or Jackson.*

*Please try again.*


----------



## Shanghai

Shanghai said:


> *Here's the next photo.*
> 
> *It should not be too difficult to identify the station.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GO!!*


Hint #1: *It is not flooded with train service but it is just around the curve!!*


----------



## Ocala Mike

You're not exactly "flooded" with answers, so I will end the mystery. It's Johnstown, PA.

Go ahead and post another one for us, as I can't right now.


----------



## Shanghai

Ocala Mike said:


> You're not exactly "flooded" with answers, so I will end the mystery. It's Johnstown, PA.
> 
> Go ahead and post another one for us, as I can't right now.


*Yes, it is Johnstown. I guess my hint was too revealing!!*


----------



## Shanghai

*Here's the next photo.*






*It's an easy one!!*


----------



## amtrakwolverine

East Lansing?


----------



## gatelouse

Flint?


----------



## rrdude

While waiting for the answer to the "Dog-Station/Amtrak-Station" I'm posting one, as I'm at (ugh) RDU, waiting for SWA to fly me home.......

Name THIS station. (I hope I didn't post before.......)

Notice the jointed-rail, and mud-pumping ties.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Joliet?


----------



## Shanghai

amtrakwolverine said:


> East Lansing?


Kevin, I thought you would get this one right!!

East Lansing, Michigan is correct.

Your turn to post a new picture.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

OK name this easy station.


----------



## SubwayNut

That would be Royal Oak, Michigan (I almost posted my own photo from the station the last time I had gotten the photo right).


----------



## amtrakwolverine

subwaynut is correct your turn to post.


----------



## SubwayNut

Take your guesses at this one:


----------



## Shanghai

*I'll say Staples, Minnesota.*


----------



## jebr

St. Cloud, MN? Seems a bit big for that one, though.


----------



## SubwayNut

Shanghai is correct again! Sorry jebr your one stop off.

Took that photo of a rare daylight view of Staples on an 8 hour late Empire Builder ride.


----------



## Shanghai

*Here's the next picture:*






*This should be pretty easy to identify.*


----------



## Ocala Mike

I passed that station twice last August on my trip to Saratoga. That is Hudson, NY.


----------



## Shanghai

Yes, Mike, that is correct.

Your turn to post a picture.


----------



## Ocala Mike

Go ahead and post one if you've got one, Shanghai.


----------



## Shanghai

*And the next photo is:*






*Should be easy to identify!!*


----------



## Shanghai

Shanghai said:


> *And the next photo is:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Should be easy to identify!!*


*Hint #1: This station has no Quik-Trak, no Wi-Fi, no Restrooms, no Ticket Agent, no ATM,*

*no telephone but it does have a waiting room!!*


----------



## Shanghai

*Hint #2: It is along the "Moon" route!!*


----------



## FriskyFL

Shanghai said:


> *And the next photo is:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Should be easy to identify!!*


Would it be Clemson SC?


----------



## Shanghai

*Yes, it is Clemson, SC.*

*Your turn to post a picture.*


----------



## Ocala Mike

That "moon route" clue threw me for a loop. I was thinking that west coast route where everyone "moons" the passing Amtrak train!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Don't understand Ocala Mike. The "moon" is referring the the Crescent, no?


----------



## Shanghai

*Perhaps I should have said "half moon" to be more precise,*

*then Mike may have thought "single cheek!!"*


----------



## FriskyFL

OK, try this one:


----------



## gatelouse

ABQ?


----------



## TampAGS

FriskyFL said:


> OK, try this one:


*Deerfield Beach, FL*


----------



## FriskyFL

TampAGS said:


> FriskyFL said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, try this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Deerfield Beach, FL*
Click to expand...

Yes, that's correct.


----------



## SubwayNut

Does/has Amtrak ever stopped there?


----------



## pennyk

SubwayNut said:


> Does/has Amtrak ever stopped there?


Yes, Silver Star and Silver Meteor. It is between West Palm Beach and Fort Lauderdale.


----------



## SubwayNut

Woops google mapped it and didn't zoom in far enough to see the train station logo.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

While we wait for tampaAGS Name this easy station


----------



## Ryan

Isn't that Winter Park?


----------



## rrdude

Shanghai said:


> *Perhaps I should have said "half moon" to be more precise,*
> 
> *then Mike may have thought "single cheek!!"*


When you threw out the "moon" hint, I was thinking Crescent. What's the connection to the Silver's?


----------



## FriskyFL

SubwayNut said:


> Does/has Amtrak ever stopped there?


I certainly hope so, as we're booked on 98 from DFB to NYP in a couple of weeks!


----------



## Ocala Mike

rrdude, I mistook the "moon" hint for this:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/10588850

Of course, the clue was meant to lead to the Crescent route; absolutely nothing to do with "Silvers."

By the way, if that's not Winter Park, FL pictured, I'll go with Ashland, VA.


----------



## pennyk

Ocala Mike said:


> rrdude, I mistook the "moon" hint for this:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/10588850
> 
> Of course, the clue was meant to lead to the Crescent route; absolutely nothing to do with "Silvers."
> 
> By the way, if that's not Winter Park, FL pictured, I'll go with Ashland, VA.


It is Winter Park, FL - one of the few that I know. I will be there on Sunday.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Ryan said:


> Isn't that Winter Park?


yep your turn


----------



## Ryan

TampaAGS still owes one, but here's mine:


----------



## Shanghai

Ryan said:


> TampaAGS still owes one, but here's mine:


*How about Rugby, Montana.*


----------



## Ryan

Close...


----------



## Montanan

Hey, who moved Rugby into Montana???!


----------



## Ocala Mike

That is Williston, ND (not to be confused with Williston, FL which is about 12 miles up the road from me - no Amtrak there!).


----------



## Shanghai

*How about Rugby, North Dakota!!*


----------



## Ryan

Shanghai said:


> *How about Rugby, North Dakota!!*


Second time is the charm!!!


----------



## Shanghai

*Here is another easy picture:*

* *






*Go for it!!*


----------



## manchacrr

Kankakee, IL?


----------



## Shanghai

manchacrr said:


> Kankakee, IL?


*Yes, it is Kankakee, IL.*


----------



## lo2e

How do you pronounce that? CAN-kuh-kee? can-CAKE-ee? can-CAHK-ee? can-CAK-ee? None of the above?


----------



## amtrakwolverine

In the song its pronounced CAN-Kuh-Kee


----------



## Grandpa D

I've always heard it as Can-Kuh-KEE. (Lived in eastern IL for a year or so.)


----------



## MikefromCrete

Grandpa D said:


> I've always heard it as Can-Kuh-KEE. (Lived in eastern IL for a year or so.)


As a long resident of Chicago's South Suburbs, I agree with Grandpa D on the pronunciation.


----------



## manchacrr

Here's the next photo. Despite its dilapidated looks, this is a current Amtrak station.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Helper, Utah.


----------



## manchacrr

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Helper, Utah.


No, it's not Helper.


----------



## Shanghai

*I'll try Shelby, Montana!*


----------



## amtrakwolverine

I say cutbank


----------



## manchacrr

Shanghai said:


> *I'll try Shelby, Montana!*





amtrakwolverine said:


> I say cutbank


It's not Cutbank or Shelby, but it is on the Builder's route.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Browning?


----------



## manchacrr

amtrakwolverine said:


> Browning?


Correct! Your turn.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Name this station


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Hint 1 6 trains a day stop here


----------



## Guest Guess

Can I guess it again if I've already gotten it once?


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Guest Guess said:


> Can I guess it again if I've already gotten it once?


Yeah, you can AFAIK.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

HINT 2 name starts with a D


----------



## manchacrr

Dowagiac, MI?


----------



## Guest Guess

Yes, it's Dowagiac, unless I'm very mistaken.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

manchacrr said:


> Dowagiac, MI?


yes your turn to post a picture.


----------



## manchacrr

Here's the next photo:


----------



## zephyr17

manchacrr said:


> Here's the next photo:


Jackson, Mississippi


----------



## rrdude

Agree with Zephyr, it's JackTown, MS


----------



## manchacrr

zephyr17 said:


> manchacrr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the next photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson, Mississippi
Click to expand...

You are correct. Your turn.


----------



## zephyr17

manchacrr said:


> zephyr17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manchacrr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the next photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson, Mississippi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are correct. Your turn.
Click to expand...

Nothing in the digital domain. Open my turn to whoever wants to post.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Name this station


----------



## SubwayNut

The other Jackson: Jackson, Michigan.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

What a teaser, it sure is Jackson, Michigan! Same name as the previous one!


----------



## amtrakwolverine

subway nut is correct your turn to post a amtrak station.


----------



## lo2e

Well played, wolverine!


----------



## SubwayNut

Here we go:


----------



## SubwayNut

Hint #1: It is the least used station in the system that receives daily Amtrak Service


----------



## Shanghai

SubwayNut said:


> Hint #1: It is the least used station in the system that receives daily Amtrak Service


What is your defination of "least used?"


----------



## SubwayNut

As in lowest ridership according to the FY11 state fact sheets.


----------



## Shanghai

*How about Windsor, Vermont.*


----------



## SubwayNut

That would be correct


----------



## Shanghai

Ready, Set, GO!!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

That train is the EB or CS. Looks like California or Wisconsin.


----------



## Ocala Mike

Tomah, WI?


----------



## SubwayNut

Shanghai I was really hoping you'd post the other Windsor, Ct station and keep up that streak.


----------



## Shanghai

Ocala Mike said:


> Tomah, WI?


*Yes, Tomah is correct!!*

*Your turn to post.*


----------



## Shanghai

SubwayNut said:


> Shanghai I was really hoping you'd post the other Windsor, Ct station and keep up that streak.


*Sorry. Perhaps one of us can sneak it in, in the future.*


----------



## lo2e

That AmShack in Tomah is a real head scratcher.... why have that there if (according to sites I've seen) the building is open and accessible and FAR better looking?


----------



## Ocala Mike

I'll pass on my turn to post a station pic. Shanghai can have my turn.


----------



## TampAGS

I thought I might jump in here since I was too busy to post after my correct answer the other week...


----------



## Ocala Mike

Are you sure that's not an abandoned Mexican jailhouse? I'll guess Sanford, FL.

PS: Sorry I missed you (and some of the earlier events) at NTD in Tampa.


----------



## TampAGS

Ocala Mike said:


> Are you sure that's not an abandoned Mexican jailhouse? I'll guess Sanford, FL.


The look of ramshackle desolation is similar to that of the old Sanford passenger station, but sorry, it's not Sanford.

 

It might make a great Taco Bell, though.


----------



## SubwayNut

lo2e said:


> That AmShack in Tomah is a real head scratcher.... why have that there if (according to sites I've seen) the building is open and accessible and FAR better looking?


It was probably closed at one time, It was definitely open when I stopped by for a photo essay on a road trip back in May 2009, complete with a system map from sometime between 1999 and 2001:


----------



## TampAGS

TampAGS said:


> I thought I might jump in here since I was too busy to post after my correct answer the other week...


Here's a hint: a newer station stands outside this camera angle to the right


----------



## Shanghai

I'll guess OKEECHOBEE, FL.


----------



## TampAGS

Shanghai said:


> I'll guess OKEECHOBEE, FL.


You "bee" correct!


----------



## Shanghai

*Here is an easy station to identify:*






*Go for it!!*


----------



## Ryan

BAL


----------



## Shanghai

Ryan said:


> BAL


Correct!! Ryan, I thought you would know that station!!

Your turn to post a picture.


----------



## Shanghai

*I think I read that Ryan is traveling to Atlanta, so I will post a picture*

*now and let Ryan post one when he returns.*

* *

*Who can identify this famous station??*






*GO!!*


----------



## amtrakwolverine

las vegas new mexico?


----------



## Ryan

Thanks, Dick! Yeah, this is the first chance I've had to actually relax in the hotel room since we've been here...

Anyhow, here's another one to guess:


----------



## Shawn Ryu

BWI Airport?


----------



## Shanghai

amtrakwolverine said:


> las vegas new mexico?


*Kevin, not Las Vegas, New Mexico.*


----------



## Ryan

Shawn Ryu said:


> BWI Airport?


Correct. Didn't realize until after I posted that the MARC train really narrows it down.


----------



## johnny.menhennet

Ryan said:


> Shawn Ryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> BWI Airport?
> 
> 
> 
> Correct. Didn't realize until after I posted that the MARC train really narrows it down.
Click to expand...

Does MARC not stop at BWI? I'd think that since Amtrak is more express-y and MARC is more commuter-y then they would be stopping at all stations with significant patronage. Is BWI not busy enough for them?


----------



## AG1

Ryan said:


> Shawn Ryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> BWI Airport?
> 
> 
> 
> Correct. Didn't realize until after I posted that the MARC train really narrows it down.
Click to expand...

Is that MARC train loading passengers using a bridge plate at the far end of the platform ?The passengers appear to be lining up that way.


----------



## johnny.menhennet

RRRick said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shawn Ryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> BWI Airport?
> 
> 
> 
> Correct. Didn't realize until after I posted that the MARC train really narrows it down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that MARC train loading passengers using a bridge plate at the far end of the platform ?The passengers appear to be lining up that way.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I was incorrect in that it isn't stopping. That does look unusual to me to be loading that way, but it that standard practice here? I assume that the middle track is generally used for Acelas that don't stop.


----------



## RampWidget

RRRick said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shawn Ryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> BWI Airport?
> 
> 
> 
> Correct. Didn't realize until after I posted that the MARC train really narrows it down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that MARC train loading passengers using a bridge plate at the far end of the platform ?The passengers appear to be lining up that way.
Click to expand...

Appears that way to me. If so, maybe catenary problems?


----------



## Shawn Ryu

Ryan said:


> Shawn Ryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> BWI Airport?
> 
> 
> 
> Correct. Didn't realize until after I posted that the MARC train really narrows it down.
Click to expand...

Kinda looked like NJ Transit. They also have bilevel trains but not sure if its the same type as the ones MARC uses. They do still look similar from the back.



RampWidget said:


> Appears that way to me. If so, maybe catenary problems?


Maybe track work not too far ahead or behind.

Not too many NER station pics here, maybe they are too obvious (caternary, high platforms etc...features not seen in any other parts of the system).

ANYWAYS







Should be easy


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Solana Beach?


----------



## Ryan

Yes, MARC stops at BWI (along with all of the other Amtrak stations in their service area, WAS, NCR, BAL, ABE, RKV, MRB).

Yes, they're loading on Track 2, which is highly unusual. Either track work or a disabled train on one of the outer tracks causes that to happen.

I can't believe that I never took any pictures of them, but when they were doing the tie replacement project on track 1 last summer, they built semi permanent, high level bridges over the tracks at several doors to speed loading/unloading.


----------



## SubwayNut

Metro-North and the Long Island Railroad's whose MU Cars (and also the LIRR's diesel fleet) can only stop at high-level platforms and bridge plates (as they call them) are used all the time when a track is taken out of service. I have seen just one in use when there is a temporary outage with one door opening (and one is stored on almost every platform) to one set up to line-up with almost every door for long-term projects. They are metal and have railings. I know they are presently in use at Bridgeport, CT for the catenary replacement project going on there and I guess the Amtrak trains that stop there must be using them too.

Edit: The main reason I posted was for my guess. It is San Diego-Old Town, CA


----------



## Shawn Ryu

^Correct!

Naturally Amtrak stops along the NEC in MRC territory is also MARC stop.


----------



## SubwayNut

Lets go with this one (if Amtrak Connect can process my post currently on NE Regional #137 approaching New Carrolton):


----------



## TCRT

SubwayNut said:


> Lets go with this one (if Amtrak Connect can process my post currently on NE Regional #137 approaching New Carrolton):


Looks like it worked; I'm on Amtrak Connect on 178 stopped at NHV and I can see it.

No idea about the photo subject, though.


----------



## Shanghai

I'm surprized that Johnny didn't get this one!!

How about Laguna Niguel - Mission Viejo, California??


----------



## johnny.menhennet

Shanghai said:


> I'm surprized that Johnny didn't get this one!!
> 
> How about Laguna Niguel - Mission Viejo, California??


I actually did see this right as it was posted. But I've never detrained or entrained at this station. Are you sure that's it? Now looking at it more closely, the "Track 2" sign is in the Metrolink font, so I'll give it to you. Nice!


----------



## Shanghai

*A little different than South Orange, New Jersey!!*


----------



## johnny.menhennet

Shanghai said:


> *A little different than South Orange, New Jersey!!*


The South Orange station was actually very pretty. I liked it a lot. But South Orange didn't have those tunnels. Maplewood did though.


----------



## Ryan

Hey, now @Amtrak is getting in on the game!

https://twitter.com/Amtrak/status/205410434105348096


----------



## amtrakwolverine

While we wait for shanghai name this station


----------



## SubwayNut

Well my photo is the underpass at Laguna Niguel/Mission Viejo.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

SubwayNut said:


> Well my photo is the underpass at Laguna Niguel/Mission Viejo.


and you gave it to shanghai no who'd guess that name and you said I'll give it to you so shanghai had won so your station was guessed no?


----------



## Shanghai

amtrakwolverine said:


> While we wait for shanghai name this station


*Naperville, IL,??*


----------



## Shawn Ryu

Aldershot Ontario?


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Both are wrong. Hint one It's a intermodel station serving amtrak and greyhound and is unstaffed no QT machine either.


----------



## Shanghai

*Pasco, Washington.*


----------



## amtrakwolverine

No hint 2. 6 trains a day stop here.


----------



## Shanghai

*It must be Pontiac, Michigan, just up the rails from Royal Oak!!*


----------



## CHamilton

This is eerie. Here's where I am while reading the above posts. http://chamilton.smu...772479_JLv3b35I Let's see if the link works.


----------



## Shanghai

CHamilton said:


> This is eerie. Here's where I am while reading the above posts. http://chamilton.smugmug.com/Other/Glacier-Park-Weekend-2012/23217394_gfbR6H/1871772479_JLv3b35I Let's see if the link works.


*How's the weather in Pasco, Charlie?*


----------



## CHamilton

Sunny and 50ish, I think. I didn't get off the train there.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Shanghai Is correct your turn to post.


----------



## Shanghai

*Let's try this picture:*






*GO!*


----------



## amtrakwolverine

dearborn MI


----------



## Shanghai

amtrakwolverine said:


> dearborn MI


*Kevin, I think you set a new record for responding!! Three minutes*

*from posting the picture!! Dearborn, Michigan is correct. Post a new picture.*


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Name this station


----------



## Shanghai

amtrakwolverine said:


> Name this station


*I've seen this one before. It is Joe Hess' station at Grand Rapids, MI.*


----------



## GG-1

Shanghai said:


> amtrakwolverine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name this station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I've seen this one before. It is Joe Hess' station at Grand Rapids, MI.*
Click to expand...

Aloha

Thatis what I thought but the position of the switch seemed to be in the wrong place


----------



## Bob Dylan

Is there a Philipes East located near the Station??? :giggle:


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Shanghai Is correct your turn to post a station.


----------



## Shanghai

*Go for this easy station:*






*Now!!*


----------



## amtrakwolverine

That would be battle creek MI


----------



## Shanghai

amtrakwolverine said:


> That would be battle creek MI


Correct!! Only took 1 hours 7 minutes!!

Your turn to post a new picture.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Name this amtrak station


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Hint 1 it's on a international amtrak route.


----------



## Long Train Runnin'

I believe that is Aldershot in Ontario.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

LTR is correct your turn to post a picture.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Lets keep it going while we wait for Stephen


----------



## Montanan

That looks like Little Rock.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

montanan is correct. your turn to post a picture.


----------



## Montanan

Here's another nighttime shot that should be a pretty good challenge:


----------



## Grandpa D

Montanan said:


> Here's another nighttime shot that should be a pretty good challenge:


What's that funny looking white stuff next to the rails? :giggle:


----------



## Shawn Ryu

Memphis?


----------



## Montanan

Shawn Ryu said:


> Memphis?


Nope, not Memphis ... and that funny-looking white stuff means we're probably not on the Sunset Limited route.


----------



## Montanan

OK, here's a clue: my train was a few hours late when I took this photo. When the trains are on time, Amtrak only stops at this station during daylight hours.


----------



## Shawn Ryu

Denver?


----------



## Montanan

Shawn Ryu said:


> Denver?


Nope, but you've got the right time zone.


----------



## Shanghai

*I will guess Wolf Point, MT.*


----------



## Montanan

Shanghai said:


> *I will guess Wolf Point, MT.*


Nope, but it's nice to know that somebody's still out there. 

Here's another hint: there are both older and newer station buildings at this location.


----------



## Shanghai

*I'm here!! Let's say Grand Junction, CO.*


----------



## shelzp

I thought of Wolf Point also so I'm waiting to see what the answer is. :wacko:


----------



## Montanan

Shanghai said:


> *I'm here!! Let's say Grand Junction, CO.*


Grand Junction it is! I figured somebody would recognize it, just because it's a station where people have time to get off the train and wander around.

Guess you're up again.


----------



## Shanghai

*Here is a really, really tough one.*






*Go For It!!*


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Niles mi?


----------



## Shanghai

amtrakwolverine said:


> Niles mi?


*Yes, it is Niles, Michigan along the Wolverine route!!*

*Your turn to post a new picture.*


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Name this easy station featuring eye candy.


----------



## Shanghai

Kevin, *Where's the Station??*


----------



## amtkstn

Joliet IL


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Shanghai said:


> Kevin, *Where's the Station??*


Next to the trash can?


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Shanghai said:


> Kevin, *Where's the Station??*


It didn't want to be photographed so it moved out of the way of the camera.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

amtkstn said:


> Joliet IL


sorry please play again.


----------



## Shanghai

*Metropark, NJ*


----------



## Grandpa D

Sturtevant, WI


----------



## amtrakwolverine

sorry try again. hint the current building was built to replace another building which is still standing.


----------



## TCRT

Detroit, MI?


----------



## amtrakwolverine

TCRT said:


> Detroit, MI?


Correct your turn to post.


----------



## TCRT

I didn't actually check all 68 pages of this thread to make sure, but I do not believe this station has been featured yet.


----------



## Shawn Ryu

Manassas?


----------



## Grandpa D

Disney Land?


----------



## TCRT

Sorry, not Manassas or Disney Land.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Exeter, NH???


----------



## lo2e

Hartford, CT?


----------



## TCRT

lo2e said:


> Hartford, CT?


This one is correct. You're up.


----------



## lo2e

Next one...


----------



## TCRT

Is that a sleeping kitten on the floor? How about Prince, WV.


----------



## Shanghai

*Looks like Portland, Oregon.*


----------



## lo2e

TCRT said:


> Is that a sleeping kitten on the floor? How about Prince, WV.


This guess is correct. You're up!


----------



## TCRT

Here's the next station:


----------



## Shawn Ryu

Staunton VA?


----------



## TCRT

Shawn Ryu said:


> Staunton VA?


Good guess, but sadly incorrect.


----------



## TCRT

Hint #1: The train doesn't always stop here.


----------



## Shawn Ryu

Carlinville?


----------



## TCRT

Shawn Ryu said:


> Carlinville?


Good guess, but still not correct.

Hint #2: This photo was taken from an Amfleet II coach.


----------



## Shanghai

*Effingham, Illinois*


----------



## TCRT

Shanghai said:


> *Effingham, Illinois*


Not Effingham.

Hint #3: Beer is brewed here.


----------



## Ocala Mike

OK; guessing Latrobe, PA. Flag stop station (clue - train doesn't always stop there) and Rolling Rock beer is or was brewed there.


----------



## TCRT

Ocala Mike said:


> OK; guessing Latrobe, PA. Flag stop station (clue - train doesn't always stop there) and Rolling Rock beer is or was brewed there.


Well reasoned, Latrobe is correct. You're up.

Apparently, Rolling Rock is no longer brewed in Latrobe, but the brewery is now owned by City Brewing and used to make various labels for Iron City Brewing, among others (I have had a Narragansett which was brewed there, for example).


----------



## amtrakwolverine

looks like the canopy caught fire at some point.


----------



## Ocala Mike

Actually, it looks like an IED went off at the base of the canopy!

I am unable to post anything worthwhile right now, so I will defer to amtrakwolverine.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

OK name this station


----------



## TCRT

Ocala Mike said:


> Actually, it looks like an IED went off at the base of the canopy!
> 
> I am unable to post anything worthwhile right now, so I will defer to amtrakwolverine.


To be fair, there are two platforms, and the one in the picture appears to have been out of use for a very long time while the active one looks quite good.


----------



## Shawn Ryu

amtrakwolverine said:


> OK name this station


Princeton WV?


----------



## johnny.menhennet

Shawn Ryu said:


> amtrakwolverine said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK name this station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princeton WV?
Click to expand...

You mean Prince, right?

I went on Google Maps to check it out, and even though the picture is pretty close to Prince, there are not two platforms, and there are 3 tracks, it looks like.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

It's not Prince because the only train that goes there is the Cardinal which has a Sleeper.

I think it might be Greensburg (GNT).


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Swadian Hardcore said:


> It's not Prince because the only train that goes there is the Cardinal which has a Sleeper.
> 
> I think it might be Greensburg (GNT).


Greensburg is GNB not GNT there is no GNT. but you're correct it's Greensburg PA. your turn to post a pic.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

amtrakwolverine said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not Prince because the only train that goes there is the Cardinal which has a Sleeper.
> 
> I think it might be Greensburg (GNT).
> 
> 
> 
> Greensburg is GNB not GNT there is no GNT. but you're correct it's Greensburg PA. your turn to post a pic.
Click to expand...

I don't know how to upload a picture. Could someone tell me how to or just post a pic themselves?


----------



## amtrakwolverine

You upload the image to a photohosting site like photobucket which is free then copy the IMG code and paste it here like so






While you figure that you name this station


----------



## FriskyFL

amtrakwolverine said:


> You upload the image to a photohosting site like photobucket which is free then copy the IMG code and paste it here like so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While you figure that you name this station


Reno NV?


----------



## amtrakwolverine

It's not reno


----------



## Ashland Train Enthusiast

That's good 'ol High Point, NC. Been through there on the Carolinian quite a few times.

~ DCTE


----------



## amtrakwolverine

DC Train Enthusiast said:


> That's good 'ol High Point, NC. Been through there on the Carolinian quite a few times.
> 
> ~ DCTE



you are correct your turn to post


----------



## Shanghai

We have waited three days for DCTE to post a photo.

I will post a photo to keep the thread going and will

defer to DCTE when he is able to post a pic.






*Name that Station!!*


----------



## CHamilton

Shanghai said:


> We have waited three days for DCTE to post a photo.
> 
> I will post a photo to keep the thread going and will
> 
> defer to DCTE when he is able to post a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Name that Station!!*


Salem, OR?


----------



## Shanghai

*Sorry Chuck, although somewhat similar, it is not Salem, OR.*

*Do try again.*


----------



## Shawn Ryu

San Jose


----------



## Shanghai

Shawn Ryu said:


> San Jose


*Yes, Shawn you are correct.*

*Your turn to post a photo.*


----------



## Shawn Ryu




----------



## Grandpa D

Newark, NJ


----------



## AlanB

No, that's not Newark. Newark, NJ doesn't have trees.

I know that station, but I won't post it since I don't want to spoil it for others.


----------



## Shawn Ryu

Yea its definitely not Newark.


----------



## Shanghai

*How about Solana Beach, California??*


----------



## johnny.menhennet

Shanghai said:


> *How about Solana Beach, California??*


How about no. Solan aBeach deosn't have the gates to board that this station does. There aren't many trees around either. No tile flooring, and I'm glad that we don't have that recognizable Amtrak font on our signs - to me, there is just something that bothers me about that "modern" font.


----------



## Shanghai

johnny.menhennet said:


> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How about Solana Beach, California??*
> 
> 
> 
> How about no. Solan aBeach deosn't have the gates to board that this station does. There aren't many trees around either. No tile flooring, and I'm glad that we don't have that recognizable Amtrak font on our signs - to me, there is just something that bothers me about that "modern" font.
Click to expand...

*I thought it was Solana Beach because it looked like our Johnny sitting in the waiting room!!*

*Isn't that you wearing the white shirt and black shorts sitting next to your girl friend, Johnny??*


----------



## Eric S

I'm pretty sure I know the answer, but I do not have a station photo to post if I'm correct. I figured I'd wait and see if it goes 24 hours or so without a correct answer.


----------



## Ocala Mike

Albany, NY?


----------



## the_traveler

I'd say ALB also - on the bridge over the tracks.


----------



## Eric S

ALB was the one I was thinking of.


----------



## Ocala Mike

the_traveler gets my turn to post one if I get the "official."


----------



## Ocala Mike

Sorry for the duplicate post; computer acting funky (again)!

Just realized, too, that I don't know how to delete a post using the edit function. Anyone?


----------



## the_traveler

You can just hit the "EDIT" button and type in something like "duplicate post", and one of the moderators will take care of it for you. But I did it for you. And just for that, you can post the next picture. (I have none, except in my mind - and nobody wants to see into my mind!




)


----------



## AlanB

While it's not my picture, it is indeed Albany. I've sat in those chairs many times awaiting a train, so I knew it the second I saw it.


----------



## Ocala Mike

And I was up there last August en route to a trip to Saratoga for a few days at the races with some old pals.

Thanks, the_traveler, for taking care of the duplicate post; Alan, you can post a mystery station for me if you have one.


----------



## AlanB

Ocala Mike said:


> Alan, you can post a mystery station for me if you have one.


One of the reasons that I didn't provide the answer originally is because I have no photos to post. So you'll have to designate someone else. Sorry!


----------



## Ocala Mike

Apologize for the delay; thanks to Debby, we were without power for 12 hours.

Any of the usual suspects may post one for me; Shanghai? amtrakwolverine?


----------



## Ashland Train Enthusiast

Hey All,

Sorry for the delay, ended up on an impromptu vacation without internet access, and then forgot I had this thread pending :blink: :wacko:

Anyway, here's the next station for folks:






Good Luck!

~ DCTE


----------



## Shanghai

*I will try again. I'll say Solana Beach, California!!*


----------



## johnny.menhennet

Posting from a device that's not mine in a public setting, didn't want to sign in.

Shanghai, really??? You poste dyour own SOL pic earlier in this thread. Any resemblance??? Haha I know you're just pulling my leg


----------



## amtrakwolverine

I say vintage royal oak before they used the shelters that are there today?


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

New York Penn Station.


----------



## Ashland Train Enthusiast

Shanghai said:


> *I will try again. I'll say Solana Beach, California!!*


Nope! Not quite that pleasant weather (at least to some



)

~ DCTE


----------



## Ashland Train Enthusiast

amtrakwolverine said:


> I say vintage royal oak before they used the shelters that are there today?


Good guess, but nope!

~ DCTE


----------



## Ashland Train Enthusiast

Hotblack Desiato said:


> New York Penn Station.


I think this station handles _a few_ less passengers than NYP in a given day...

~ DCTE


----------



## Shawn Ryu

Ocala Mike said:


> Albany, NY?


Correct!


----------



## the_traveler

Shawn Ryu said:


> 1340686661[/url]' post='375896']
> 
> 
> Ocala Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1340561803[/url]' post='375555']Albany, NY?
> 
> 
> 
> Correct!
Click to expand...

Correct for a different photo, but not this one!


----------



## Shanghai

DC Train Enthusiast said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Sorry for the delay, ended up on an impromptu vacation without internet access, and then forgot I had this thread pending :blink: :wacko:
> 
> Anyway, here's the next station for folks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> ~ DCTE


*I will guess Burbank, CA.*


----------



## johnny.menhennet

Shanghai said:


> DC Train Enthusiast said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey All,
> 
> Sorry for the delay, ended up on an impromptu vacation without internet access, and then forgot I had this thread pending :blink: :wacko:
> 
> Anyway, here's the next station for folks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> ~ DCTE
> 
> 
> 
> *I will guess Burbank, CA.*
Click to expand...

Nah, with Burbank, there are streets closely following the tracks on both sides and then the shelters are better. Less foliage, it's Southern California


----------



## SubwayNut

It would be Burlington, Michigan


----------



## Ashland Train Enthusiast

SubwayNut said:


> It would be Burlington, Michigan


False alarm. Nothing to see here, move along, move along.


----------



## Montanan

SubwayNut said:


> It would be Burlington, Michigan


Or if not that, maybe Birmingham, Michigan.


----------



## Ashland Train Enthusiast

Montanan said:


> SubwayNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would be Burlington, Michigan
> 
> 
> 
> Or if not that, maybe Birmingham, Michigan.
Click to expand...

Hah, I've been up too long, because I totally read Birmingham in SubwayNut's post... @(&$# finals = no sleep :wacko: :blink: hboy: . You my good fellow would be correct.

Sorry SubwayNut 

~ DCTE


----------



## amtrakwolverine

I looked at Birmingham but that's a different shelter then what the 2002 picture on trainweb shows. that's smaller.


----------



## Montanan

OK, guys ... here you go. Another fairly tough one, I think:


----------



## zephyr17

Montanan said:


> OK, guys ... here you go. Another fairly tough one, I think:


Vancouver, WA?


----------



## GG-1

zephyr17 said:


> Montanan said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, guys ... here you go. Another fairly tough one, I think:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vancouver, WA?
Click to expand...

Normal, IL?


----------



## Montanan

Not Vancouver, and not at all Normal.


----------



## SubwayNut

DC Train Enthusiast said:


> Montanan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SubwayNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would be Burlington, Michigan
> 
> 
> 
> Or if not that, maybe Birmingham, Michigan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hah, I've been up too long, because I totally read Birmingham in SubwayNut's post... @(&$# finals = no sleep :wacko: :blink: hboy: . You my good fellow would be correct.
> 
> Sorry SubwayNut
> 
> ~ DCTE
Click to expand...


Wow! (As I hit myself) That's what I meant to type, Here's the link to the Birmingham, MI page on my website. I even glanced at the page before I posted. At least this isn't a contest for anything.


----------



## Montanan

SubwayNut said:


> Wow! (As I hit myself) That's what I meant to type, Here's the link to the Birmingham, MI page on my website. I even glanced at the page before I posted. At least this isn't a contest for anything.


Yeah, I actually felt kind of guilty about that.


----------



## Montanan

OK, to keep the sound of crickets at bay, here's another photo of the same building:


----------



## Ocala Mike

Wild guess: Libby, MT.


----------



## Montanan

Ocala Mike said:


> Wild guess: Libby, MT.


Yep, that's it. (There are a number of photos of the whole building over on Trainweb.)


----------



## Ocala Mike

I defer to whoever has a good one to post.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Posting on behalf of Ocala Name this station


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Utica, NY.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Swadian is correct. Your turn to post a station.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

I will let somebody else post.


----------



## Shanghai

*OK, Here is an easy one:*


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Fullerton?


----------



## Montanan

I'm guessing that's Solana Beach ... one of the most frequently-mentioned of stations around here.


----------



## Shawn Ryu

I am almost sure its Solana beach


----------



## Shanghai

Montanan said:


> I'm guessing that's Solana Beach ... one of the most frequently-mentioned of stations around here.


Good Guess, it is Solana Beach, California.

Your turn to post a picture.


----------



## Montanan

OK, here you go ... less shiny than southern California, but I kind of like it that way:


----------



## amtkstn

Fort Madison


----------



## Montanan

amtkstn said:


> Fort Madison


Nope, not Fort Madison.


----------



## Shanghai

*Essex, Montana.*


----------



## johnny.menhennet

I think that there would be more trees in Essex


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Browning?


----------



## Montanan

johnny.menhennet said:


> I think that there would be more trees in Essex


Yep, Essex is WAY prettier than this. 

So this is neither Essex nor Browning. It's not in Montana at all, in fact.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Trinidad, CO.


----------



## Montanan

Not Trinidad.

There's no station building here, just an Amshack and a very short platform ... which makes it surprising that this sometimes gets used as a smoke stop.


----------



## zephyr17

Montanan said:


> Not Trinidad.
> 
> There's no station building here, just an Amshack and a very short platform ... which makes it surprising that this sometimes gets used as a smoke stop.


Winnemuca, NV?


----------



## Montanan

zephyr17 said:


> Montanan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not Trinidad.
> 
> There's no station building here, just an Amshack and a very short platform ... which makes it surprising that this sometimes gets used as a smoke stop.
> 
> 
> 
> Winnemuca, NV?
Click to expand...

That's it! You're up.


----------



## caravanman

Just a quick pointer for Shanghai, don't include the station name in your pic upload... As in:

http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w82/shanghai34/00Solana_Beach.jpg

It makes it too easy!

Ed


----------



## Shanghai

caravanman said:


> Just a quick pointer for Shanghai, don't include the station name in your pic upload... As in:
> 
> http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w82/shanghai34/00Solana_Beach.jpg
> 
> It makes it too easy!
> 
> Ed


Thanks Ed, I realized that I had not changed the name of the photo immediately

after posting but I was too lazy to rename it.


----------



## caravanman

How about this one:

(You need to click this link)

(The station is in the background!)

Ed


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

What is that locomotive/engine/machine thingy in the ofreground? I've never seen it before


----------



## Shawn Ryu

caravanman said:


> How about this one:
> 
> (You need to click this link)
> 
> (The station is in the background!)
> 
> Ed


Lynchburgh?


----------



## stntylr

Ha, I know this one. It's Ballybunion Station in Kerry Ireland. I don't think it's a current Amtrak Station.


----------



## lo2e

I was wondering if the rules had been changed mid-stream somewhere in this thread... I had it about 90% sure that it was Ballybunion, but didn't know international stations were allowed. Cool picture, though, and interesting history on the Lartigue Monorail!


----------



## caravanman

Rules??? oh well... 

A very bizarre monorail!

Ed


----------



## trainviews

caravanman said:


> Rules??? oh well...
> 
> A very bizarre monorail!
> 
> Ed


Monorail is the future! h34r:


----------



## stntylr

Since no one has posted in a couple of days I thought I would submit this one.

Hint: the lady at the ticket counter cannot sell you a ticket for any train. This station was built for a commuter train that never got started.


----------



## Shanghai

*Del Rio, TX??*


----------



## johnny.menhennet

Shanghai said:


> *Del Rio, TX??*


I highly doubt Del Rio would even have preliminary plans for any form of rail transit.

As to the true location of the picture, I have no clue.


----------



## lo2e

johnny.menhennet said:


> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Del Rio, TX??*
> 
> 
> 
> I highly doubt Del Rio would even have preliminary plans for any form of rail transit.
Click to expand...

Is there not an Amtrak station at Del Rio? It seems to be listed as a stop...


----------



## johnny.menhennet

lo2e said:


> johnny.menhennet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Del Rio, TX??*
> 
> 
> 
> I highly doubt Del Rio would even have preliminary plans for any form of rail transit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there not an Amtrak station at Del Rio? It seems to be listed as a stop...
Click to expand...

Well no - not what I mean. When stntylr said that the station was built for a never implemented commuter rail line and Shanghai guessed Del Rio, I found it hard to believe that Del Rio would have had serious plans for a rail system (not counting Amtrak) to operate in their area. The city really isn't that big. Plus if it is not yet an Amshack, the Del Rio station was likely built a while ago, even though I have no knowledge on the subject.


----------



## stntylr

No, it's not Del Rio but you do have the right state.


----------



## johnny.menhennet

stntylr said:


> No, it's not Del Rio but you do have the right state.



Would it be Cleburne?


----------



## Bob Dylan

:hi: Looks like Johnny out in Sunny SoCal nailed it before any of we Texans! ^_^ (BTW Johnny: The Del Rio station is an old SP Stop and at one time was a vry busy Station! There are some Local Transportation busses that use this Station now, and a couple of Community Orginizations have offices there but it is an unmanned Station! The Border Patrol and HLS frequently check the trains here since Mexico is 5 miles away!)


----------



## johnny.menhennet

jimhudson said:


> :hi: Looks like Johnny out in Sunny SoCal nailed it before any of we Texans! ^_^ (BTW Johnny: The Del Rio station is an old SP Stop and at one time was a vry busy Station! There are some Local Transportation busses that use this Station now, and a couple of Community Orginizations have offices there but it is an unmanned Station! The Border Patrol and HLS frequently check the trains here since Mexico is 5 miles away!)


Wish Harvard were in sunny SoCal! But I am having to endure two worse things right now. I'm either in a room that has no air conditioning or one that is far overly air conditioned. In SoCal, we don't have AC, because it is never necessary.


----------



## stntylr

Yes, it's Cleburne. At one time the city hoped for a commuter train to run from Cleburne into Fort Worth. Lack of money killed this idea but the train station was built with this in mind.


----------



## trainman74

johnny.menhennet said:


> In SoCal, we don't have AC, because it is never necessary.


Speak for yourself -- the San Fernando Valley is in "SoCal," and I assure you, air conditioning is pretty much necessary here.


----------



## johnny.menhennet

trainman74 said:


> johnny.menhennet said:
> 
> 
> 
> In SoCal, we don't have AC, because it is never necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> Speak for yourself -- the San Fernando Valley is in "SoCal," and I assure you, air conditioning is pretty much necessary here.
Click to expand...

Yeah you're definitely right. I'm thinking more about my section of SoCal, right on the beach with nice constant breezes.


----------



## Nathanael

Cleburne may yet get its commuter train some day; Fort Worth continues to keep the proposal in its unfunded plans.


----------



## leemell

johnny.menhennet said:


> trainman74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> johnny.menhennet said:
> 
> 
> 
> In SoCal, we don't have AC, because it is never necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> Speak for yourself -- the San Fernando Valley is in "SoCal," and I assure you, air conditioning is pretty much necessary here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah you're definitely right. I'm thinking more about my section of SoCal, right on the beach with nice constant breezes.
Click to expand...

Actually, about 90% of SoCal gets hot or very hot. Everything from just west of Kingman to within about 15 miles of the coast need a/c. You can see it coming in from the east by (horrors!) air. Very brown for hundreds of miles right up until you hit the San Jacinto mountains, then it begins to turn green and a little cooler. But you need to be in a coastal city to begin to think a/c is not necessary. I live in the San Fernando Valley and part time in Morro Bay on the Central Coast, so I have a lifetime of living in both areas. Yes, MB does consider itself and is part of SoCal

Now back to figuring out station pics.


----------



## Shanghai

*To restart our Amtrak Station pictures, can you name this station??*







*Go For It!!*


----------



## Shawn Ryu

San Jose?


----------



## Shanghai

Shawn Ryu said:


> San Jose?


Sorry Shawn, it is not San Jose. Please try again.


----------



## zephyr17

Sacramento, CA?


----------



## Shanghai

zephyr17 said:


> Sacramento, CA?


*Sorry, not Sacramento.*


----------



## Shawn Ryu

Its definitely one of the Bay Area station or close to Bay Area.

Stockton?


----------



## Shanghai

Shawn Ryu said:


> Its definitely one of the Bay Area station or close to Bay Area.
> 
> Stockton?


*Sorry, not Stockton. Not in the Bay Area.*


----------



## Shanghai

*Next Hint: Jim Hudson has been there!!*


----------



## stntylr

Shanghai said:


> *Next Hint: Jim Hudson has been there!!*


Well, it's not Austin or Taylor.


----------



## zephyr17

stntylr said:


> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Next Hint: Jim Hudson has been there!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's not Austin or Taylor.
Click to expand...

Ok, here's a shot in the dark:

Del Rio, TX?


----------



## Shanghai

zephyr17 said:


> stntylr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Next Hint: Jim Hudson has been there!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's not Austin or Taylor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, here's a shot in the dark:
> 
> Del Rio, TX?
Click to expand...

*Good Shot, Zephyr!! It is Del Rio, Texas.*


----------



## zephyr17

Shanghai said:


> zephyr17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stntylr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Next Hint: Jim Hudson has been there!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's not Austin or Taylor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, here's a shot in the dark:
> 
> Del Rio, TX?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Good Shot, Zephyr!! It is Del Rio, Texas.*
Click to expand...

Since I don't have that many digital station pictures, I give up my place to whoever wants to post.


----------



## johnny.menhennet




----------



## Shanghai

*Must be SOL or if not, I'm SOL!!*


----------



## johnny.menhennet

Shanghai said:


> *Must be SOL or if not, I'm SOL!!*


The I guess you're SOL


----------



## Shawn Ryu

Seattle?


----------



## johnny.menhennet

Hint: 1 train with Viewliners per day


----------



## Shanghai

johnny.menhennet said:


> Hint: 1 train with Viewliners per day


*Johnny, you have given us a tough station to identify!!*

*This may require a debate. Are you prepared??*

* *

*As you say, it is a train with Viewliners (which means more than one) that*

*stops at the station one time per day.*

* *

*The Cardinal can be eliminated since it only has one Viewliner.*

* *

*The Lake Shore Limited can be eliminated because there are two train per*

*day, #49 & #48 - BOS link, #449 & #448. Same is true for the Crescent, #19 & #20.*

* *

*The Silvers are eliminated because they stop multiple times per day per most stations.*

* *

*I'm beginning to think you are trying to trick us with that Hint, or*

*perhaps you just made a Wrong Turn!!*

* *

*Has your time at Harvard affected your thinking??*

* *

*You should have gone to Stanford!!*


----------



## johnny.menhennet

Shanghai said:


> johnny.menhennet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hint: 1 train with Viewliners per day
> 
> 
> 
> *Johnny, you have given us a tough station to identify!!*
> 
> *This may require a debate. Are you prepared??*
> 
> * *
> 
> *As you say, it is a train with Viewliners (which means more than one) that*
> 
> *stops at the station one time per day.*
> 
> * *
> 
> *The Cardinal can be eliminated since it only has one Viewliner.*
> 
> * *
> 
> *The Lake Shore Limited can be eliminated because there are two train per*
> 
> *day, #49 & #48 - BOS link, #449 & #448. Same is true for the Crescent, #19 & #20.*
> 
> * *
> 
> *The Silvers are eliminated because they stop multiple times per day per most stations.*
> 
> * *
> 
> *I'm beginning to think you are trying to trick us with that Hint, or*
> 
> *perhaps you just made a Wrong Turn!!*
> 
> * *
> 
> *Has your time at Harvard affected your thinking??*
> 
> * *
> 
> *You should have gone to Stanford!!*
Click to expand...

1 time per day in each direction


----------



## Grandpa D

Montreal


----------



## Montanan

From way out here, that looks like Atlanta.


----------



## Shanghai

Montanan said:


> From way out here, that looks like Atlanta.


From way up here, I agree with Atlanta.


----------



## railbuck

Grandpa D said:


> Montreal


Ne serait-Montréal ont une signalisation bilingue?


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

railbuck said:


> Grandpa D said:
> 
> 
> 
> Montreal
> 
> 
> 
> Ne serait-Montréal ont une signalisation bilingue?
Click to expand...

Excuse me? That is French, right?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Swadian Hardcore said:


> railbuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandpa D said:
> 
> 
> 
> Montreal
> 
> 
> 
> Ne serait-Montréal ont une signalisation bilingue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuse me? That is French, right?
Click to expand...

Well, I've heard of French Canandian and English Canadian, so, my guess is that it is French.


----------



## Ocala Mike

The old Southern Railway station at Atlanta.

And, as railbuck states, "Wouldn't Montreal have bi-lingual signs?"


----------



## johnny.menhennet

Unless the place I found the picture is wrong, that is not Atlanta. I think if I ell you it's still on the Crescent route then that will be a huge hint, but I don't believe it is Atlanta. Would somebody like me to just say it, or should you keep guessing along the Crescent route.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

looks to be atlanta from trainweb http://www.trainweb.org/usarail/atlanta.htm


----------



## johnny.menhennet

Ok thanks Kevin that definitely looks like Atlanta. Whoever gets that first can take it. Sorry. The web page said it was Birmingham, AL


----------



## Shanghai

I'll post this picture to keep the ball rolling. I think

the Montanan named Atlanta first.







This is an easy one!!


----------



## rrdude

Shanghai said:


> I'll post this picture to keep the ball rolling. I think
> 
> the Montanan named Atlanta first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an easy one!!


Carry me home to Cary, NC. btw, i *TOTALLY CHEATED, and used TrainWeb to search. *I'll throw one up in a minute.


----------



## Shanghai

*Yes, Cary, NC is correct!!*


----------



## Shanghai

*I don't know what happened to Jerry, but I will post this pic until he returns:*






*What is this station name?*


----------



## RampWidget

Shanghai said:


> *I don't know what happened to Jerry, but I will post this pic until he returns:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What is this station name?*


Charleston, S.C.


----------



## Shanghai

*Yes, It is Charleston, SC. Your turn to post a photo.*


----------



## RampWidget

Here's the next one:


----------



## Shawn Ryu

Jacksonville?


----------



## Shanghai

*Orlando, FL?*


----------



## FriskyFL

MIA


----------



## Ryan

Shawn Ryu said:


> Jacksonville?


That's my guess.


----------



## RampWidget

Shawn Ryu said:


> Jacksonville?


You are correct. Jacksonville Clifford Lane station was constructed in the early 1970's alongside the then-SCL main line in Northwest Jacksonville so that passenger train operations at Jacksonville Terminal Station downtown could be eliminated. The last Amtrak trains operating from Jacksonville Terminal Station were in 1974.

Your turn!


----------



## Shawn Ryu

I pass, anyone want to put up a pic may do so.


----------



## Grandpa D

OK. This should be easy. Lot's of you have rode past it. It's a beautiful restoration.


----------



## Ocala Mike

That is Mineola. TX.


----------



## Grandpa D

Ocala Mike said:


> That is Mineola. TX.


Yes, Ocala Mike is correct. And to show the Eagle really does stop here...






(Well, it wasn't quite stopped when I took the picture; had a few hundred feet to go.)


----------



## Ocala Mike

I'll pass my turn to Grandpa D for another one; seems like we've run through just about every current station there is. Maybe we should include pictures from pre-Amtrak days to make it interesting.


----------



## johnny.menhennet

Ocala Mike said:


> I'll pass my turn to Grandpa D for another one; seems like we've run through just about every current station there is. Maybe we should include pictures from pre-Amtrak days to make it interesting.


And some of them 3 times!


----------



## Shawn Ryu

And some stations (NYP for example) are way too obvious no matter where the pic is taken.


----------



## CHamilton

This one's been in the news lately.







No cheating by looking at the URL


----------



## johnny.menhennet

I assume this then must be one that does not currently have service. Since you are so active with news along the Cascades corridor + your hint, I will guess either Blaine, WA (first guess) or White Rock, BC (second guess).


----------



## CHamilton

Blaine, WA (just over the border from White Rock, BC) is correct! The locals are lobbying to renovate the station and restart service there. Here's their website.


----------



## johnny.menhennet

I really don't know if this will be hard or not, but I'm hoping it is. I'm following the theme of Charlie.


----------



## rusty spike

johnny.menhennet said:


> I really don't know if this will be hard or not, but I'm hoping it is. I'm following the theme of Charlie.


L.A. Union Station?


----------



## johnny.menhennet

rusty spike said:


> johnny.menhennet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't know if this will be hard or not, but I'm hoping it is. I'm following the theme of Charlie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.A. Union Station?
Click to expand...

Nope, but now I can infer it is a tough one!


----------



## Shanghai

*How about a hint??*


----------



## Ocala Mike

Chicago Union Station?


----------



## johnny.menhennet

Well when I said I was following Charlie's lead, I mean it is a station not currently served by Amtrak. All of the guesses were Amtrak stations, so that is the hint, since it was not clear before.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Grand Central?


----------



## johnny.menhennet

AmtrakBlue said:


> Grand Central?


Yup you got it.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

johnny.menhennet said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grand Central?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup you got it.
Click to expand...

It was a stab in the dark. I've never been there.






No peeking at the URL address.


----------



## Ryan

That blue sign with the white circle looks an awful lot like a MARC sign. I see wires in the top corner and cement ties, so Penn line?

Not south of Baltimore and not Aberdeen or Martin's.

That makes it Perryville or Edgewood, so I'll go with Perryville.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Ryan said:


> That blue sign with the white circle looks an awful lot like a MARC sign. I see wires in the top corner and cement ties, so Penn line?
> 
> Not south of Baltimore and not Aberdeen or Martin's.
> 
> That makes it Perryville or Edgewood, so I'll go with Perryville.


Perryville is correct. (I didn't even bother to check to see if there were identifying signs in the pic. Duh. Well, it was my first post)


----------



## Ryan

That's OK, it was really too small to read. Unless you've stared at them as long as I have, it isn't really recognizable.

Lets try this one on for size...


----------



## Eric S

Norfolk?


----------



## Ryan

Winner!!!


----------



## Eric S

Unfortunately I don't have a photo to post, so I pass to whoever wants the next turn.


----------



## MrFSS

Try this one - use to be Amtrak but not now.


----------



## Shanghai

*Louisville, KY?*


----------



## MrFSS

Shanghai said:


> *Louisville, KY?*


Yep - that was fast!


----------



## Shanghai

*Let's go with this former station:*


----------



## rusty spike

Phoenix


----------



## johnny.menhennet

rusty spike said:


> Phoenix


Phoenix is absolutely correct. Rusty Spike, it's fitting that you got it since you're from AZ.


----------



## rusty spike

Yeah, lucky guess huh?

Here''s one shot from the "railfan window".....


----------



## amtrakwolverine

las vegas new mexico?


----------



## rusty spike

amtrakwolverine said:


> las vegas new mexico?


You are spot-on. Your turn :hi:


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Alright name this former amtrak station. Picture taken when it was still in service.


----------



## oldtimer

amtrakwolverine said:


> Alright name this former amtrak station. Picture taken when it was still in service.


It think it is the old Michigan Central train shed in Detroit.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

oldtimer is correct your turn to post


----------



## oldtimer

I'll give up my turn as many of my photos are stored and not scanned.

I spent many a day and even more nights at the old MC station in the 70's.


----------



## Shawn Ryu




----------



## TCRT

I've only seen it in darkness thanks to Amtrak's schedules, but that looks like Toledo, OH.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

Nice to see this thread still going strong. ^_^

I have a hard time reading through this thread because I'll see a station that catches my eye and get sidetracked searching for more pictures, which leads to more searches, and more pictures and so on.


----------



## Shawn Ryu

Toledo is correct!


----------



## Grandpa D

Almost 3 days and no picture so I thought I'd throw one in. This is in the "former Amtrak station" catagory.






(This picture is close to 10 years old; I haven't seen the station in 7 years.)


----------



## zephyr17

Grandpa D said:


> Almost 3 days and no picture so I thought I'd throw one in. This is in the "former Amtrak station" catagory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This picture is close to 10 years old; I haven't seen the station in 7 years.)


Caliente, NV!

I was there in March and it still looks the same. Chamber of Commerce uses the building.


----------



## Grandpa D

Caliente, NV is correct. The Desert Wind used to stop here.

I'm surprised the answer came so quick. Even more surprised that anyone else would visit Caliente.


----------



## zephyr17

Grandpa D said:


> Caliente, NV is correct. The Desert Wind used to stop here.
> 
> I'm surprised the answer came so quick. Even more surprised that anyone else would visit Caliente.


It's on the way if you are going to the Nevada Northern in Ely from Vegas. And the Nevada Northern is about the best operating museum operation I've ever seen.

Don't have much digitized, so whoever wants to take my spot can.


----------



## stntylr

Here's one of my favorite stations. That's my white PT Cruiser in front.


----------



## Bob Dylan

stntylr said:


> Here's one of my favorite stations. That's my white PT Cruiser in front.


Just gotta say it Stan, that's Austin! :wub: Don't have a pic, so it's open to anyone!


----------



## Shanghai

*OK, Here is an easy picture to identify:*


----------



## amtkstn

Durand MI


----------



## Shanghai

amtkstn said:


> Durand MI


*YES, Durand, MI is correct. * Your turn to post a picture.


----------



## amtkstn

One station gone before it's time

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Shanghai

*Emporia, Kansas *(Home of NASCAR driver, Clint Bowyer!!)


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Shanghai said:


> *Emporia, Kansas *(Home of NASCAR driver, Clint Bowyer!!)


Now what do you new jerseyins know about nascar LOL


----------



## AutoTrDvr

amtrakwolverine said:


> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Emporia, Kansas *(Home of NASCAR driver, Clint Bowyer!!)
> 
> 
> 
> Now what do you new jerseyins know about nascar LOL
Click to expand...

Well, apparently, This guy knows a little.... ^_^


----------



## Shanghai

amtrakwolverine said:


> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Emporia, Kansas *(Home of NASCAR driver, Clint Bowyer!!)
> 
> 
> 
> Now what do you new jerseyins know about nascar LOL
Click to expand...

Plenty!! I am really an Indy Car fan but I know a bit about NASCAR too!!

I know Tony Stewart's father. Now, back to Amtrak!!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

amtkstn, please answer Shanghai if he is correct so that we can move on!


----------



## Shanghai

Swadian Hardcore said:


> amtkstn, please answer Shanghai if he is correct so that we can move on!


*Shanghai is always correct!!*


----------



## RampWidget

Shanghai said:


> *Shanghai is always correct!!*


Well, _that's_ a good enough answer for me !! :lol:


----------



## johnny.menhennet

Shanghai said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> 
> amtkstn, please answer Shanghai if he is correct so that we can move on!
> 
> 
> 
> *Shanghai is always correct!!*
Click to expand...

Shanghai I will hold Newark-Singapore over your head FOREVER!!! hahaha jk


----------



## Shanghai

johnny.menhennet said:


> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> 
> amtkstn, please answer Shanghai if he is correct so that we can move on!
> 
> 
> 
> *Shanghai is always correct!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shanghai I will hold Newark-Singapore over your head FOREVER!!! hahaha jk
Click to expand...

*Good one, Johnny!! *

*Are you still in Cambridge??*


----------



## Shanghai

*OK, here's the next Amtrak Station.*

*Who's going to correctly guess the station??*







*GO FOR IT!!*


----------



## johnny.menhennet

Shanghai said:


> johnny.menhennet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> 
> amtkstn, please answer Shanghai if he is correct so that we can move on!
> 
> 
> 
> *Shanghai is always correct!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shanghai I will hold Newark-Singapore over your head FOREVER!!! hahaha jk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Good one, Johnny!! *
> 
> *Are you still in Cambridge??*
Click to expand...

Yep! I have 9 hours left here in Cambridge, after spending a twelfth of a year here. I am pulling an all nighter again. I stayed up till 3 catching some reality tv on hulu (1 month without tv is tough, but doable with hulu) and both the girls and guys were planning on hanging out in the basement where there is a connection between the halls. However, the security guard has constantly been patrolling unlike other nights. So after I couldn't get skype to work, I cam over to some friends rooms and we have been video chatting with the girls for hours. All of the other guys accidentally crashed, and so I decided to have the brief break as a time to check back in here. I'm so sad to be leaving all of my friends, and part of the reason I stayed up again on my last night was that so I would be awake in the morning. A lot of people are all walking to Starbucks at 7, since so many have to get on the airport shuttle closer to 8, but I'm in the last batch at 2P. I so do not want to go home, but I realize that a month is a while to be away. I don't feel homesick, but I have to be back for tae-kwon-do. I have my black belt testing on Saturday August 11th, and this is after a month of being out of shape, so I need to get home to practice and all that. I have loved the whole urban environment, and how so many people genuinely do not need to take cars to get what they need. The weather has been better these last two weeks, although I still have not unfolded the blanket I was provided because I have not needed it. It is just about to start raining here but I love it. During the violent storms last week, there was thunder and lightning all around and it was pouring super hard. But living in San Diego and not being used to rain, or even clouds for that matter, I put on trunks and played outside in the lightning while it was striking all around. Dumb yes. Fun yes. All of my memories here have been so great, and I've made friends from at least 20 states, China, Canada and the UK. All in all, I do not look forward to leaving everyone today. I have lived side-by-side them for a month and they are almost like family.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Shanghai said:


> *OK, here's the next Amtrak Station.*
> 
> *Who's going to correctly guess the station??*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GO FOR IT!!*


This probably ain't it, but maybe MSP?


----------



## Shanghai

*Not MSP. Please try again.*


----------



## AlanB

johnny.menhennet said:


> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> 
> amtkstn, please answer Shanghai if he is correct so that we can move on!
> 
> 
> 
> *Shanghai is always correct!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shanghai I will hold Newark-Singapore over your head FOREVER!!! hahaha jk
Click to expand...

Boy are your arms ever going to get tired!


----------



## Shawn Ryu

Charlotte?


----------



## Shanghai

Shawn Ryu said:


> Charlotte?


*Yes, Charlotte, NC is correct!! Your turn to post a pic!!*


----------



## Shawn Ryu




----------



## amtkstn

oceanside where metrolink meets the coaster.


----------



## Shawn Ryu

Correct!


----------



## Shanghai

*Let's keep this thread going.*

*Here is a station that has been popular for many of our members.*






*Who will be first to indentify the station??*


----------



## Shanghai

*Hint #1 - Popular with former loopholer's!!*


----------



## johnny.menhennet

Guess - Columbus?


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Slidell?


----------



## Shanghai

johnny.menhennet said:


> Guess - Columbus?


*Johnny, Columbus what?? Ohio, Indiana, California??*

*Perhaps we should DEBATE the issue??*

*You win, it is Columbus, Wisconsin!!*

*Now, you post a picture.*


----------



## CHamilton

Since it's been quiet, I'll jump in. I forget if this one has already been done, though.






EDIT: The more I think about it, I'm pretty sure that the above has already been done, although I'm not going to check through all 80 pages of this thread to confirm. So here's a bonus picture. Take your pic(k).


----------



## JayPea

The top picture looks like Essex, MT.


----------



## CHamilton

JayPea said:


> The top picture looks like Essex, MT.


Yes, you are correct!


----------



## JayPea

I believe a few pages back it was suggested we extend this to add former Amtrak stations. So, here goes:


----------



## williamflemming

JayPea said:


> I believe a few pages back it was suggested we extend this to add former Amtrak stations. So, here goes:


Hmmm. to be honest, I'm not that good with stations, but could that be a station served by the Sun set limited in Florida.... Maybe Chipley?


----------



## Shanghai

*I say Hood River, Oregon.*


----------



## JayPea

We have a winner! Hood River it is!


----------



## Shanghai

*Let's try this no longer used station:*


----------



## FriskyFL

Methinks a hint would be in our future? ?


----------



## Shanghai

FriskyFL said:


> Methinks a hint would be in our future? ?


*I was about to think the same thing!*

*This station hasn't been active since Katrina.*


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Pascagoula, FL, (PAG).


----------



## pennyk

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Pascagoula, FL, (PAG).


Pascagoula is in Mississippi and Pensacola is in Florida. FYI Shanghai is currently in Florida.


----------



## Shanghai

pennyk said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pascagoula, FL, (PAG).
> 
> 
> 
> Pascagoula is in Mississippi and Pensacola is in Florida. FYI Shanghai is currently in Florida.
Click to expand...

*Correct on both counts, Penny!! Swadian is correct, it is Pascaqoula, MS is correct.*


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Shanghai said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pascagoula, FL, (PAG).
> 
> 
> 
> Pascagoula is in Mississippi and Pensacola is in Florida. FYI Shanghai is currently in Florida.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Correct on both counts, Penny!! Swadian is correct, it is Pascaqoula, MS is correct.*
Click to expand...

I'll pass to someone else, still don't know how to upload. BTW, why are you in Florida now?


----------



## pennyk

Swadian Hardcore said:


> BTW, why are you in Florida now?


I will answer for Shanghai since he may be enjoying himself at EPCOT right now. He and Mrs. Shanghai came to Orlando to visit me :lol: and to visit Mickey Mouse. There is a major electrical storm in downtown Orlando right now, and I am not sure which way it is moving. If it is as bad at the parks as it is here, I would not want to be outside. I hope Shanghai and Anne (and Alan and his family) are dry and safe.


----------



## Shanghai

We were in the hotel when the rains came. Spent the entire day at Epcot.

Got Mrs Shanghai a motorized scooter as her foot was hurting her. I made a couple

of runs on it too. Ate at the German Biergarden and had a wonderful day.

I'll post another picture soon.


----------



## Shanghai

*Let's get back to active stations.*

*Here's one for Swadian.*






*Who will identify the station??*


----------



## Bob Dylan

Shanghai said:


> *Let's get back to active stations.*
> 
> *Here's one for Swadian.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Who will identify the station??*


Looks like Martinez, California where Ill be in 4 days!


----------



## Shanghai

*Yes Jim, you are correct!!*

*I will be in San Francisco next week.*


----------



## Shanghai

The man in black in the foreground of the picture looks like our *Patrick!!*

He must be trying to determine *WHOOZ on FIRST!!*


----------



## MrFSS

Shanghai said:


> The man in black in the foreground of the picture looks like our *Patrick!!*
> 
> He must be trying to determine *WHOOZ on FIRST!!*


I thought he looked like *Richard Belzer* of Law and Order fame.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Shanghai said:


> *Yes Jim, you are correct!!*
> 
> *I will be in San Francisco next week.*


Not able to post pics so Open to anyone who has a Puzzler for us!!

And Ill be in Sonoma from Monday till Friday Dick! Were gonna visit the City for one day by riding the Ferry and doing the Tourist/Lunch thingy. Guess our Trains will pass in the wee hours out in the Wilds on Nevada between SLC and Elko! Ill waive in my Sleep! :lol:

And if that was our Patrick, looks like the guy in the Back has him under surveilance,word must have spread up the Coast! :lol:


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

jimhudson said:


> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes Jim, you are correct!!*
> 
> *I will be in San Francisco next week.*
> 
> 
> 
> Not able to post pics so Open to anyone who has a Puzzler for us!!
> 
> And Ill be in Sonoma from Monday till Friday Dick! Were gonna visit the City for one day by riding the Ferry and doing the Tourist/Lunch thingy. Guess our Trains will pass in the wee hours out in the Wilds on Nevada between SLC and Elko! Ill waive in my Sleep! :lol:
> 
> And if that was our Patrick, looks like the guy in the Back has him under surveilance,word must have spread up the Coast! :lol:
Click to expand...

Why are you not able to post pics? I can't because I don't have a photo sharing account and I don't know any other way.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Posting for jimHudson Name this station


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Effingham, IL?


----------



## rrdude

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Effingham, IL?


Biloxi?


----------



## rrdude

amtrakwolverine said:


> Posting for jimHudson Name this station


Gulfport?


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Nope not Effingham gulfport or Biloxi


----------



## canadianrailtravelfan

Is it Albany Oregon? Looks a lot like that one if it isn't.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

It's not albany oregon.


----------



## Shanghai

*It must be Boise, Idaho.*


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Sorry shanghai you made a wrong turn.

Hint 1 its served by 2 differn't trains.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

amtrakwolverine said:


> Sorry shanghai you made a wrong turn.
> 
> Hint 1 its served by 2 differn't trains.


Based on the tracks, I suspected that...one going north/south and one going east/west. But I have no clue.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Is it served by two Amtrak trains currently or previously?


----------



## amtrakwolverine

it's currently searved by 2 trains. one train used to have the word silver in it's name up till 2002.


----------



## FriskyFL

amtrakwolverine said:


> <br />it's currently searved by 2 trains. one train used to have the word silver in it's name up till 2002.<br />


<br /><br /><br /><br/><br/>
Selma/Smithfield NC


----------



## Shanghai

amtrakwolverine said:


> it's currently searved by 2 trains. one train used to have the word silver in it's name up till 2002.


*I agree on Selma-Smithfield, NC, but what Silver Train had the word Silver in it's name until 2002??*


----------



## FriskyFL

Shanghai said:


> <br />
> 
> 
> amtrakwolverine said:
> 
> 
> 
> <br />it's currently searved by 2 trains. one train used to have the word silver in it's name up till 2002.<br />
> 
> 
> 
> <br /><br /><b>I agree on Selma-Smithfield, NC, but what Silver Train had the word Silver in it's name until 2002??</b><br />
Click to expand...

<br /><br /><br />
Silver Palm


----------



## amtrakwolverine

FriskyFL said:


> amtrakwolverine said:
> 
> 
> 
> <br />it's currently searved by 2 trains. one train used to have the word silver in it's name up till 2002.<br />
> 
> 
> 
> <br /><br /><br /><br/><br/>
> Selma/Smithfield NC
Click to expand...

frisky is correct your turn to post

and yes the palmetto used to be known as the silver palm untill 2002


----------



## FriskyFL

How about this?


----------



## amtrakwolverine

LAUS?


----------



## lo2e

CHI?


----------



## Shanghai

*Milwaukee??*


----------



## Shawn Ryu

Minneapolis St Paul?


----------



## FriskyFL

All good guesses, but no winners yet. Try again!


----------



## Grandpa D

New Orleans


----------



## FriskyFL

No, not New Orleans!


----------



## Lakeshore

Pitt, PA?


----------



## RampWidget

Miami?


----------



## FriskyFL

Nope, not Pittsburgh, not Miami...


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

NOL?


----------



## FriskyFL

No, still not New Orleans...


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Aw, man, this is hard! :help:


----------



## pennyk

Boston South?


----------



## FriskyFL

No, not Boston South...


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

PDX?


----------



## oldtimer

Toledo?


----------



## FriskyFL

Not PDX nor Toledo...


----------



## lo2e

WAS?


----------



## FriskyFL

lo2e said:


> WAS?


YES! We have a winner, Washington Union Station it is. :hi:

The car in Amtrak livery is car 10002, the "Corridor Clipper", one of Amtrak's track geometry inspection cars. I didn't note the name on the PV; interestingly it wasn't there when we first pulled into WAS (see below), when I snapped the picture below; after a brief stroll on the platform during our short layover for the engine swap, when I returned to our roomette about 15 minutes later & looked out the window once again, the PV had suddenly appeared. Anybody recognize this magnificent car?


----------



## lo2e

My best guess (and it is purely a guess) is that it's the Norfolk Southern "Blue Ridge" - if I zoom way in on the picture of the PV, it looks like the first letter in the name is a B, and it looks very similar to pictures of the Blue Ridge that I've been able to find online.


----------



## lo2e

*Here's the next one:*


----------



## FriskyFL

lo2e said:


> My best guess (and it is purely a guess) is that it's the Norfolk Southern "Blue Ridge" - if I zoom way in on the picture of the PV, it looks like the first letter in the name is a B, and it looks very similar to pictures of the Blue Ridge that I've been able to find online.


Yes, that definitely resembles the car we saw, but we weren't able to see the open vestibule from our vantage point, however the color and paint scheme looks the same. My less-than-ideal smartphone camera and the less-than-sparkling Viewliner window didn't provide for the clearest image. Thanks!


----------



## RampWidget

lo2e said:


> *Here's the next one:*


Hamlet, North Carolina


----------



## RampWidget

FriskyFL said:


> lo2e said:
> 
> 
> 
> My best guess (and it is purely a guess) is that it's the Norfolk Southern "Blue Ridge" - if I zoom way in on the picture of the PV, it looks like the first letter in the name is a B, and it looks very similar to pictures of the Blue Ridge that I've been able to find online.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that definitely resembles the car we saw, but we weren't able to see the open vestibule from our vantage point, however the color and paint scheme looks the same. My less-than-ideal smartphone camera and the less-than-sparkling Viewliner window didn't provide for the clearest image. Thanks!
Click to expand...

Another possibility might be NS office car 'Buena Vista' ...


----------



## lo2e

RampWidget said:


> Hamlet, North Carolina


Hamlet is correct, your turn RampWidget!


----------



## lo2e

lo2e said:


> My best guess (and it is purely a guess) is that it's the Norfolk Southern "Blue Ridge" - if I zoom way in on the picture of the PV, it looks like the first letter in the name is a B, and it looks very similar to pictures of the Blue Ridge that I've been able to find online.


Okay, I have a different "best guess" now





After re-looking at the Blue Ridge and re-looking at your picture, the second window from the left of your picture wasn't sitting right with me since it was noticeably shorter than others, so I was having doubts that it was the Blue Ridge. I also noticed that the car number of Blue Ridge was ME 101, and it looked like the car in your photo had an "NS" number, so I pretty much threw out the idea of it being Blue Ridge.

I also didn't think it was Buena Vista, as I wasn't really seeing the tiered window pattern that both sides of the Buena Vista seem to have on the back end.

So I'm glad my OCD kicked in



and decided to pursue it further. My "new" best guess is that it's NS 32 - Research. Here's one pic of NS 32: http://www.railpictu...o.php?id=227376

And a page full of pictures of NS 32: http://www.rrpicture...e.aspx?id=28346


----------



## tubaia

Ok, time to keep this one moving. I hope nobody minds if I jump in. This is probably an easy one, but it's what I have handy. This station isn't in very good shape anymore and I wish it would get a rehab.


----------



## Grandpa D

Osceola, IA


----------



## tubaia

Grandpa D said:


> Osceola, IA


Nope, but you're on the right TRACK. :giggle:


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Mount Pleasant, IA


----------



## tubaia

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Mount Pleasant, IA


Yep, that's it. Again, I nice traditional small-town station, but could really use some TLC.


----------



## Ocala Mike

Wasn't paying attention, or would have got that one. Left from there back in 2006 for our trip MTP-SLC in a CZ bedroom. You're right about the TLC needed.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Can we keep this rolling? I want to but I don't have an account on a photo-sharing website. Sorry for the delayed response, I didn't realize I was holding it down.


----------



## Grandpa D

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Can we keep this rolling?


Sure! This one may have been posted before - I don't remember - but this view is one you won't see from the train.


----------



## Shanghai

*How about Marshall, TX?*


----------



## Grandpa D

Marshall, TX it is! That track in the foreground is a freight line heading east. A tunnel takes travelers from the parking area, under the track, to the station. The TE, turning north, runs on the other side of the station.


----------



## Shanghai

*Let's go with this easy station!!*






*Go for it!!*


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Glenwood Springs?


----------



## Shanghai

amtrakwolverine said:


> Glenwood Springs?


*Yes. Your turn, Kevin!!*


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Name this former amtrak station now only served by thruway bus.


----------



## TampAGS

amtrakwolverine said:


> Name this former amtrak station now only served by thruway bus.


Wildwood, FL


----------



## amtrakwolverine

correct your turn to post.


----------



## TampAGS

Here's some Christmas cheer to cool off your hot summer!


----------



## Shanghai

*Let's go with Tampa, Florida!!*


----------



## pennyk

Looks like Orlando to me.


----------



## TampAGS

Shanghai said:


> *Let's go with Tampa, Florida!!*


Nope, it's not Tampa.


----------



## TampAGS

pennyk said:


> Looks like Orlando to me.


Correct you are!






Orlando Station in December, 2008.

Your turn, Penny.


----------



## pennyk

Orlando is my home station and I cannot tell you how many times I have seen those decorations. My guess the photo was taken at a slow time because there are usually a lot more people in the station.

I am not able to post photos, so I will defer to whomever posts first.


----------



## GG-1

Aloha

I finally got a shot of a former Amtrak Station


----------



## the_traveler

Honolulu!



No, that's a future station - after they build the bridge!





Former, huh?



How about Caliente, NV?


----------



## GG-1

the_traveler said:


> Honolulu!
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's a future station - after they build the bridge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> How about Caliente, NV?


Nope

Aloha


----------



## rusty spike

GG-1 said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honolulu!
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's a future station - after they build the bridge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> How about Caliente, NV?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope
> 
> Aloha
Click to expand...

Riverside, CA


----------



## GG-1

rusty spike said:


> Riverside, CA


No, And I thought this one would be guessed right away.

Aloha


----------



## rusty spike

Hmmm.... I'm running out of possibles here.

Is it Kelso, CA?


----------



## johnny.menhennet

Milford, UT?Riverside could have been good, but 1st, that was on BNSF, and 2nd, it is an active station!


----------



## Grandpa D

Needles, CA ?

(Although I thought it was still being renovated.)


----------



## rusty spike

johnny.menhennet said:


> Milford, UT?Riverside could have been good, but 1st, that was on BNSF, and 2nd, it is an active station!


I was referring to the former U.P. depot in Riverside, which was converted to a restaurant. Coffee Depot,. Anyway, as soon as I posted, I realized that this was never an Amtrak stop anyway.


----------



## the_traveler

How about Pasadena, CA?



(Former SWC stop?)


----------



## GG-1

Aloha

Rusty Spike is correct it is Kelso CA on the former Desert Wind Route


----------



## rusty spike

Here's another former Amtrak station.......


----------



## the_traveler

Grandpa D said:


> 1345739591[/url]' post='389048']Needles, CA ?
> 
> (Although I thought it was still being renovated.)


Needles has been under renovation since before I moved to that area in 1994. I moved away in 2000, but went back in 2003 for a visit. It looked the same as it did 9-10 years before!


----------



## rusty spike

the_traveler said:


> Grandpa D said:
> 
> 
> 
> Needles, CA ?
> 
> (Although I thought it was still being renovated.)
> 
> 
> 
> Needles has been under renovation since before I moved to that area in 1994. I moved away in 2000, but went back in 2003 for a visit. It looked the same as it did 9-10 years before!
Click to expand...


Not Needles.


----------



## zephyr17

GG-1 said:


> Aloha
> 
> Rusty Spike is correct it is Kelso CA on the former Desert Wind Route


Technically, while the Desert Wind passed by it, it did not stop. It was never, ever an Amtrak station.


----------



## zephyr17

rusty spike said:


> Here's another former Amtrak station.......


Boise, Idaho


----------



## rusty spike

zephyr17 said:


> Boise, Idaho


Boise it is. Your turn.


----------



## zephyr17

rusty spike said:


> zephyr17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boise, Idaho
> 
> 
> 
> Boise it is. Your turn.
Click to expand...

Open to whoever wants to post.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Name this former station last used by amtrak in 1976


----------



## MrFSS

amtrakwolverine said:


> Name this former station last used by amtrak in 1976


I first used that station in 1948 taking a train to CUS. It is my hometown station, Louisville.


----------



## Bob Dylan

MrFSS said:


> amtrakwolverine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name this former station last used by amtrak in 1976
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I first used that station in 1948 taking a train to CUS. It is my hometown station, Louisville.
Click to expand...

Is it still there Tom or did they tear it down like so many other short sided Towns???

If so, what is it used for??? And will Louisville ever get Passenger Service Again??? :unsure:


----------



## MrFSS

jimhudson said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I first used that station in 1948 taking a train to CUS. It is my hometown station, Louisville.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it still there Tom or did they tear it down like so many other short sided Towns???
> 
> If so, what is it used for??? And will Louisville ever get Passenger Service Again??? :unsure:
Click to expand...

It is indeed still there, was remodeled (inside) a few years ago and is the main office of Transit Authority of River City (TARC), the local Louisville bus system.

It was one of two main Louisville stations, the other being Central Station, now gone and replaced with an ugly Interstate Highway Interchange.

LUS was the home of the L&N and their corporate headquarters sat right next door. At one time LUS was the largest station in area in the south taking up almost 5 acres of buildings and track work.

My feeling is Louisville will never see Amtrak, again, in my lifetime. But, I'm old, so who knows.

As soon as Kevin declares me the winner of this round, I'll post a picture.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

ok tom you win this round :giggle: you may post the next picture.


----------



## MrFSS

Here you go . . .


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

At least tell us if that's the SJ or the CC, otherwise it's going to be harder than a rock!


----------



## MrFSS

Swadian Hardcore said:


> At least tell us if that's the SJ or the CC, otherwise it's going to be harder than a rock!


SJ


----------



## johnny.menhennet

MrFSS said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least tell us if that's the SJ or the CC, otherwise it's going to be harder than a rock!
> 
> 
> 
> SJ
Click to expand...

I didn't know we gave away hints so easily! Last I checked, we needed a whole day for a clue! 

My guess is Merced. I initally thought Berkeley, but then realized that only the Capitol Corridor stops there.


----------



## MrFSS

johnny.menhennet said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least tell us if that's the SJ or the CC, otherwise it's going to be harder than a rock!
> 
> 
> 
> SJ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't know we gave away hints so easily! Last I checked, we needed a whole day for a clue!
> 
> My guess is Merced. I initally thought Berkeley, but then realized that only the Capitol Corridor stops there.
Click to expand...

You got it!

I took that on my last business trip to California before I retired in 2003!

Had a meeting at the local courthouse but found some time to watch a few trains at the station.

Your turn.


----------



## Shanghai

*That Johnny is a real ACE!! He can name the station even when there isn't a station!!*

*Go Johnny.*


----------



## johnny.menhennet

former


----------



## Shanghai

*Tempe, Arizona??*


----------



## johnny.menhennet

Shanghai said:


> *Tempe, Arizona??*


No.

Hint #1:	This train was cut sometime during the 90's.


----------



## Shanghai

*Del Mar, California?*


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Baker City, OR?


----------



## johnny.menhennet

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Baker City, OR?


Closest guess yet.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

johnny.menhennet said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Baker City, OR?
> 
> 
> 
> Closest guess yet.
Click to expand...

Aw man, maybe Ontario, OR?


----------



## Shanghai

*I will guess Penteldon, OR.*


----------



## johnny.menhennet

Shanghai said:


> *I will guess Penteldon, OR.*


No. But the reason I said Ontario was closest yet was because you both now have the right route. I didn't think this would be so hard. Sorry.


----------



## JayPea

LaGrande, OR??


----------



## Shanghai

*Ogden, UT*


----------



## zephyr17

Hood River, OR?


----------



## johnny.menhennet

I think by this point I have to say that it is Wyoming, so the correct guess will probably now happen soon.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Rawlins, WY?


----------



## LWBaxter

Laramie, Wy


----------



## Grandpa D

What's left in WY? Cheyenne?

Actually, I think Swadian Hardcore is right.


----------



## johnny.menhennet

Grandpa D said:


> What's left in WY? Cheyenne?
> 
> Actually, I think Swadian Hardcore is right.


Nope. I haven't seen it yet. 

I really didn't think it would take this long. Sorry.


----------



## Shanghai

*OK Johnny, I'll go with Rock Springs, WY!!*


----------



## johnny.menhennet

Shanghai said:


> *OK Johnny, I'll go with Rock Springs, WY!!*


There we go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shanghai

*Here is another former Amtrak Station.*

*It should be much easier than Johnny's Rock Springs, WY photo!!*







*Who will be the first to correctly name the station??*


----------



## Shanghai

*It has been nearly one day and no responses.*

* *

*Clue #1: The Station is located East of the Mississippi River.*


----------



## Shanghai

*Must be more difficult that I thought!!*

* *

*Clue #2: The station is West of Waterloo!!*


----------



## Grandpa D

West of Waterloo, *IA*? But east of the Mississippi River? That really narrows the territory. River Falls, WI is the only town of any size I can see.


----------



## johnny.menhennet

Grandpa D said:


> West of Waterloo, *IA*? But east of the Mississippi River? That really narrows the territory. River Falls, WI is the only town of any size I can see.


I assume that Shanghai was referring to Waterloo, Indiana, which has current service on the LSL and the CL.


----------



## Shanghai

johnny.menhennet said:


> Grandpa D said:
> 
> 
> 
> West of Waterloo, *IA*? But east of the Mississippi River? That really narrows the territory. River Falls, WI is the only town of any size I can see.
> 
> 
> 
> I assume that Shanghai was referring to Waterloo, Indiana, which has current service on the LSL and the CL.
Click to expand...

*Yes, I was referring to Waterloo, Indiana.*

* *

*The mystery station is also North of Wabash, but not on the route of the former Wabash Cannonball.*


----------



## tubaia

Shanghai said:


> johnny.menhennet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandpa D said:
> 
> 
> 
> West of Waterloo, *IA*? But east of the Mississippi River? That really narrows the territory. River Falls, WI is the only town of any size I can see.
> 
> 
> 
> I assume that Shanghai was referring to Waterloo, Indiana, which has current service on the LSL and the CL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Yes, I was referring to Waterloo, Indiana.*
> 
> * *
> 
> *The mystery station is also North of Wabash, but not on the route of the former Wabash Cannonball.*
Click to expand...

Okay. Going by the clues, I'll throw out a guess. Is it Nappanee, IN?


----------



## Shanghai

*Yes, Nappanee, Indiana is correct.*

*It was on the former Three Rivers Route.*

*Your turn to post a picture.*


----------



## Shanghai

*It appears that several of my photos have been difficult to identify.*

*Here is an easy one that everyone will likely know. It is an active*

*station, although no Amtrak trains stop there. Who can identify the*

*station??*


----------



## johnny.menhennet

Shanghai said:


> *It appears that several of my photos have been difficult to identify.*
> 
> *Here is an easy one that everyone will likely know. It is an active*
> 
> *station, although no Amtrak trains stop there. Who can identify the*
> 
> *station??*


Woah.


----------



## Grandpa D

Beijing


----------



## Shanghai

*Yes, GrandpaD got the correct answer!!*

*Your turn to post a photo.*


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Grandpa D said:


> Beijing





Shanghai said:


> *Yes, GrandpaD got the correct answer!!*
> 
> *Your turn to post a photo.*


Which one in Beijing? Beijing South? And those letters at the bottom right have got to be Chinese.


----------



## Shanghai

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Grandpa D said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beijing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes, GrandpaD got the correct answer!!*
> 
> *Your turn to post a photo.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which one in Beijing? Beijing South?
Click to expand...

*I don't know. When I lived in Beijing, the train station*

*was a real dump!! It was not this station!!*


----------



## Grandpa D

Let's make this a REALLY easy one.


----------



## johnny.menhennet

Grandpa D said:


> Let's make this a REALLY easy one.


Let me take a WILD guess  and throw out NOLA, where Amtrak Cajun should be arriving right about now, assuming he took the SL from Lafayette like I believe he did.


----------



## Grandpa D

johnny.menhennet said:


> Let me take a WILD guess  and throw out NOLA, where Amtrak Cajun should be arriving right about now, assuming he took the SL from Lafayette like I believe he did.


Right you are! A picture that was REALLY easy in the BIG Easy.

(I've just about run out of tough ones. I'll have to take some more on my trip next month.)


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Shanghai said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandpa D said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beijing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes, GrandpaD got the correct answer!!*
> 
> *Your turn to post a photo.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which one in Beijing? Beijing South?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I don't know. When I lived in Beijing, the train station*
> 
> *was a real dump!! It was not this station!!*
Click to expand...

I know, I found the same thing when I visited China. We did pass through this station with stopping, so I thought it was Beijing South. Anyway, I probably know a lot less about China then you do, so if you aren't sre I'm not sure! :unsure:


----------



## Shanghai

*Since Johnny is riding on the Pacific Surfliner to see*

*his girlfriends, I'll post this picture until he returns!!*


----------



## Shawn Ryu

Frankfurt or Berlin


----------



## Bob Dylan

Our Dick sure does get around!!  Wonder if hes some sort of Secret Agent or something? :lol: :lol: :lol: Haven't a Clue about the Station but it's another reminder of how the Most advanced Nation on Earth sometimes isn't!!


----------



## Shanghai

Shawn Ryu said:


> Frankfurt or Berlin


*Correct Country but wrong city!!*

*Try again.*


----------



## pennyk

Shanghai said:


> Shawn Ryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frankfurt or Berlin
> 
> 
> 
> *Correct Country but wrong city!!*
> 
> *Try again.*
Click to expand...

Munich?


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Cologne Hauptbahnhof.


----------



## Shanghai

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Cologne Hauptbahnhof.


*Yes, it is Koln with two new ICE trains, one going to Amsterdam.*

*I was on that train.*


----------



## MrFSS

Shanghai said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cologne Hauptbahnhof.
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes, it is Koln with two new ICE trains, one going to Amsterdam.*
> 
> *I was on that train.*
Click to expand...

I have been in that station. We were told that a train arrives or leaves almost every 30 seconds all day long. There is a very big RR bridge across the river at the station. I was able to watch that bridge for almost an hour and never saw it without a train on it going one direction or the other.











That great station even has one of these. How American of them!


----------



## trainman74

MrFSS said:


> That great station even has one of these. How American of them!


Those are everywhere.

Well, _almost_ everywhere...


----------



## Shanghai

*I don't know what has happened to our Johnny,*

*but I'll post another until he returns!!*

*Maybe he is still in VNC.*


----------



## stntylr

Shanghai said:


> *I don't know what has happened to our Johnny,*
> 
> *but I'll post another until he returns!!*
> 
> *Maybe he is still in VNC.*


It's the home of my favorite little sausages! Vienna Austria!


----------



## stntylr

This is a current station in use today but the picture was taken in 1920. There is a Harvey House next to it.


----------



## Shanghai

stntylr said:


> This is a current station in use today but the picture was taken in 1920. There is a Harvey House next to it.


*Would you believe Barstow, California??*


----------



## stntylr

Shanghai said:


> stntylr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a current station in use today but the picture was taken in 1920. There is a Harvey House next to it.
> 
> 
> 
> *Would you believe Barstow, California??*
Click to expand...

Sorry....not it.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Looks like Temple, Texas  to me Stan! If I'm right, I pass on Posting a Pic!


----------



## stntylr

jimhudson said:


> Looks like Temple, Texas  to me Stan! If I'm right, I pass on Posting a Pic!


Yes, the Harvey House is long gone and the area around it looks completely different, even the track layout has changed but the station has been renovated and still looks the same.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Nailed it! ^_^


----------



## CHamilton

Okay, Jim, I'll jump in with an interior shot.


----------



## LWBaxter

Vancouver, WA?


----------



## CHamilton

LWBaxter said:


> Vancouver, WA?


Sorry, no. Try again. I'll give you a hint, though. The station in the picture shares a train with Vancouver, WA.


----------



## JayPea

East Glacier?


----------



## CHamilton

JayPea said:


> East Glacier?


Yes, you are correct! Your turn.


----------



## JayPea

Here's another interior shot:


----------



## Shawn Ryu

Spokane?


----------



## JayPea

Spokane it is!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Come on Johnny, we're waiting for you!


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Johnny is probably busy with more important things than AU at the moment.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

AmtrakBlue said:


> Johnny is probably busy with more important things than AU at the moment.


Hopefully that is the case, and if so, I hope those things go smoothly.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

while we wait for both johnny and shawn-ryu name this former amtrak station


----------



## oldtimer

amtrakwolverine said:


> while we wait for both johnny and shawn-ryu name this former amtrak station


Is that the old Windsor station in Montreal


----------



## amtrakwolverine

No it's not in canada


----------



## johnny.menhennet

I was thinking Nashville.


----------



## Shanghai

*Johnny, are you awake early or late??? *

* *

*Louisville, Kentucky.*


----------



## amtrakwolverine

johnny.menhennet said:


> I was thinking Nashville.


you are correct your turn to post.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

I wish the platforms at Nashville were still in good condition!


----------



## johnny.menhennet

current station - but URL gives it away


----------



## banky

I took the SW chief as a kid in 93 and I remember colors better than names. The pink stucco gives that one away if the url does not. *Winslow, AZ*

I remember getting off briefly to stretch my legs in Albuquerque but not In Winslow.


----------



## johnny.menhennet

banky said:


> I took the SW chief as a kid in 93 and I remember colors better than names. The pink stucco gives that one away if the url does not. *Winslow, AZ*
> 
> I remember getting off briefly to stretch my legs in Albuquerque but not In Winslow.


You got it.


----------



## Shawn Ryu




----------



## CHamilton

Oakland, CA?


----------



## Notelvis

Ditto - Oakland.


----------



## greatcats

johnny.menhennet said:


> banky said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took the SW chief as a kid in 93 and I remember colors better than names. The pink stucco gives that one away if the url does not. *Winslow, AZ*
> 
> I remember getting off briefly to stretch my legs in Albuquerque but not In Winslow.
> 
> 
> 
> You got it.
Click to expand...

I recognized Winslow also. However, this station building has now been closed, or at least it was when I had lunch at La Posada Hotel in March. Passengers can now wait in the La Posada lobby, which is a much nicer location.


----------



## CHamilton

Well, since we haven't heard from Shawn, let me put up another one.


----------



## Shanghai

*I will say Eugene, Oregon.*


----------



## Bob Dylan

Shanghai said:


> *I will say Eugene, Oregon.*


I agree, Dick is correct!


----------



## CHamilton

Shanghai said:


> *I will say Eugene, Oregon.*


Correct! Your turn...


----------



## Shanghai

*Another easy Amtrak Station:*






*Go for it!!*


----------



## Bob Dylan

Sanderson, Texas New Station??? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Shanghai

jimhudson said:


> Sanderson, Texas New Station??? :lol: :lol: :lol:


*Sorry Jim, the station is not in the Lone Star State!!*


----------



## JayPea

Pasco?


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

JayPea said:


> Pasco?


Yeah, it does look like PSC to me.


----------



## Shanghai

JayPea said:


> Pasco?


*YES, JayPea, you are correct.*

*Your turn to post a picture.*


----------



## JayPea

Another very simple one:


----------



## Shawn Ryu

Looks like Wilmington.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Looks like WIL to me too though I'm having trouble picturing what I see as to the location of the escalator and the bridge (Walnut St bridge, I believe).

Speaking of WIL: Frank Furness Architecture There's a pic of WIL, but, unfortunately, it was taken during the reconstruction.


----------



## JayPea

And it is indeed Wilmington.


----------



## VentureForth

Oooo OOOooo

I know I'm out of turn, but how about:


----------



## LWBaxter

Proposed post office conversion at New York Penn Station.

LWB


----------



## Shanghai

Farley Post Office in New York City.


----------



## Shanghai

*I think it is Shawn Ryu's turn to post a picture,*

*but until he returns, I'll post this easy one.*






*Go for it!!*


----------



## stntylr

Santa Ana


----------



## johnny.menhennet

He sure got it. No questions here.


----------



## stntylr

Here's one of my favorite stations.


----------



## Bob Dylan

stntylr said:


> Here's one of my favorite stations.


Sanderson, Where???, Texas!!!  (Soon to be replaced by a Multi-Million Dollar Beaumont type Station! NOT!!!) :giggle: Open to anyone, I can't Post Pictures!

The Sunset has been Stoping regularly here lately, Wonder why???


----------



## stntylr

As you can see it just needs a little paint and it will be good for another 100 years.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

AmtrakBlue said:


> Looks like WIL to me too though I'm having trouble picturing what I see as to the location of the escalator and the bridge (Walnut St bridge, I believe).


Stopped at WIL today and saw thIs escalator. I never noticed the escalator for that platform because I always took the "grand" stairway when using SEPTA.


----------



## Shanghai

stntylr said:


> Here's one of my favorite stations.


Looks like *SOL* to me!!


----------



## Shawn Ryu

I skip my turn.

I need to go on more Amtrak trips.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

OK name this former station


----------



## greatcats

amtrakwolverine said:


> OK name this former station


Boise, Idaho. Took the Pioneer from there in 1991.


----------



## greatcats

On second thought, I may not be right. It was 1990. CZ had mechanical trouble out of Salt Lake and I missed the Lakeshore in Chicago. I was supposed to have a slumbercoach, but was put in coach on the Broadway, whose engine broke down in Ohio and we were five hours late to New Jersey. I had been on a river rafting trip on the Salmon River, having driven down from SPokane. Sorry if this is too much information.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

greatcats said:


> Boise, Idaho. Took the Pioneer from there in 1991.


Correct your turn to post a picture.


----------



## greatcats

amtrakwolverine said:


> greatcats said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boise, Idaho. Took the Pioneer from there in 1991.
> 
> 
> 
> Correct your turn to post a picture.
Click to expand...

Thanks, but I don't have the means to post. I remember in Boise the crew had boarded in Nampa and I think they went through to Salt Lake.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Name this station then


----------



## LWBaxter

Marshall, Texas

LWB


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Not texas


----------



## Shanghai

*Latrobe, PA.*


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Shanghai said:


> *Latrobe, PA.*


you correct your turn to post.


----------



## Shanghai

*The next station to identify:*







*Who will correctly identify this station?*


----------



## johnny.menhennet

Prince, WV


----------



## Shanghai

johnny.menhennet said:


> Prince, WV


*Johnny, when were you in Prince, WV?? Sorry, Prince is not correct.*

* *

*The station is east of the Mississippi River!!*


----------



## johnny.menhennet

The way the station name is blocked out made it seem as if Prince was a logical choice. The first letter COULD be P, there are two little prongs on the bottom of the second letter that COULD be R, and the last letter appears as if it could be an E. The hills in the background seem also to be reminiscent of how I might picture parts of West Virginia.


----------



## zephyr17

johnny.menhennet said:


> The way the station name is blocked out made it seem as if Prince was a logical choice. The first letter COULD be P, there are two little prongs on the bottom of the second letter that COULD be R, and the last letter appears as if it could be an E. The hills in the background seem also to be reminiscent of how I might picture parts of West Virginia.


Prince is a rather distinctive streamline moderne station on the C&O. The Tuscan Red station sign with a Pennsy keystone pretty much says this is on the Pennsy someplace.


----------



## Shanghai

zephyr17 said:


> johnny.menhennet said:
> 
> 
> 
> The way the station name is blocked out made it seem as if Prince was a logical choice. The first letter COULD be P, there are two little prongs on the bottom of the second letter that COULD be R, and the last letter appears as if it could be an E. The hills in the background seem also to be reminiscent of how I might picture parts of West Virginia.
> 
> 
> 
> Prince is a rather distinctive streamline moderne station on the C&O. The Tuscan Red station sign with a Pennsy keystone pretty much says this is on the Pennsy someplace.
Click to expand...

*Johnny, all three of your letter observations are incorrect, but nice try!!*

*Zephyr, your observation regarding the sign is correct, it is a former Pennsy station.*

*The station is north of Prince.*


----------



## Eric S

Perhaps Tyrone, PA?


----------



## johnny.menhennet

Can't be Tyrone - ends in an E!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Eric S said:


> Perhaps Tyrone, PA?


Definately Tyrone.


----------



## Shanghai

Eric S said:


> Perhaps Tyrone, PA?


*Eric S, you are correct. Tyrone, PA is a Flag Stop.*

*Your turn to post.*


----------



## Shanghai

johnny.menhennet said:


> Can't be Tyrone - ends in an E!


*Hello?? Johnny, you must have been asleep when you made this post!!*

* *

*I'll give you another hint, Tyrone ends in an E!! (LOL).*


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Shanghai said:


> johnny.menhennet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't be Tyrone - ends in an E!
> 
> 
> 
> *Hello?? Johnny, you must have been asleep when you made this post!!*
> 
> * *
> 
> *I'll give you another hint, Tyrone ends in an E!! (LOL).*
Click to expand...

But you told him his letter observations were wrong & one of them was that the last letter looked like an E.


----------



## Eric S

I will have to pass on this round.


----------



## Shanghai

Eric S said:


> I will have to pass on this round.


*Go for it Johnny, but make sure it ends in an "E"!!*


----------



## johnny.menhennet

Shanghai said:


> johnny.menhennet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't be Tyrone - ends in an E!
> 
> 
> 
> *Hello?? Johnny, you must have been asleep when you made this post!!*
> 
> * *
> 
> *I'll give you another hint, Tyrone ends in an E!! (LOL).*
Click to expand...

No no no. You told me that all of my letter guesses were wrong, and the last one I guessed was an E. Therefore, E was not supposed to be the last letter.


----------



## Shanghai

johnny.menhennet said:


> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> johnny.menhennet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't be Tyrone - ends in an E!
> 
> 
> 
> *Hello?? Johnny, you must have been asleep when you made this post!!*
> 
> * *
> 
> *I'll give you another hint, Tyrone ends in an E!! (LOL).*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No no no. You told me that all of my letter guesses were wrong, and the last one I guessed was an E. Therefore, E was not supposed to be the last letter.
Click to expand...

*Sorry about that!! My mistake. I didn't read carefully enough to understand*

*what you were saying. You can post a picture now, and it doesn't have to end with an "E".*


----------



## Ocala Mike

I think we should let the NFL scab referees decide this and all future "disputes" in this thread.


----------



## Shanghai

*I post this photo until Johnny finds one of his pictures:*






*Johnny, the name of this station doesn't end with the letter "E".*


----------



## zephyr17

Shanghai said:


> *I post this photo until Johnny finds one of his pictures:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Johnny, the name of this station doesn't end with the letter "E".*


Paso Robles, CA?


----------



## Ryan

Ocala Mike said:


> I think we should let the NFL scab referees decide this and all future "disputes" in this thread.


That would end up looking something like this:


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Ryan said:


> Ocala Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we should let the NFL scab referees decide this and all future "disputes" in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> That would end up looking something like this:
Click to expand...

See, I knew Ryan took down the network connection to AU! h34r: :giggle:


----------



## Shanghai

*Zephyr, sorry not Paso Robles, but it is in the Golden State!!*


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Chico, CA.


----------



## Shanghai

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Chico, CA.


*Chico, CA is correct. I tried to find the Praven Station but could not*

*find a photo!! Your turn to post a pic.*


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

I do not have a photo-sharing account and don't intend to get into such a mess. I will pass.


----------



## MrFSS

Swadian Hardcore said:


> I do not have a photo-sharing account and don't intend to get into such a mess. I will pass.


OK - I'll put another one up.






That is MrsFSS sitting in the tan caot reading her Kindle.


----------



## Shanghai

*It looks like the San Francisco Ferry Building Station - SFC.*


----------



## MrFSS

Shanghai said:


> *It looks like the San Francisco Ferry Building Station - SFC.*


Not even close - While MrsFSS and I have been to San Fran, I've never been to that building.

Sorry!


----------



## Ocala Mike

Wild guess - New Orleans Union Passenger Terminal.


----------



## johnny.menhennet

zephyr17 said:


> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I post this photo until Johnny finds one of his pictures:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Johnny, the name of this station doesn't end with the letter "E".*
> 
> 
> 
> Paso Robles, CA?
Click to expand...

Sorry Shanghai I didn't realize it was my turn - someone else guessed the correct station.


----------



## AlanB

Ocala Mike said:


> Wild guess - New Orleans Union Passenger Terminal.


No! Definitely not.


----------



## Misty.

MrFSS said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not have a photo-sharing account and don't intend to get into such a mess. I will pass.
> 
> 
> 
> OK - I'll put another one up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is MrsFSS sitting in the tan caot reading her Kindle.
Click to expand...

Champaign-Urbana, IL ^_^


----------



## amtrakwolverine

MrFSS said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not have a photo-sharing account and don't intend to get into such a mess. I will pass.
> 
> 
> 
> OK - I'll put another one up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is MrsFSS sitting in the tan caot reading her Kindle.
Click to expand...

Portland Maine?


----------



## MrFSS

MistyOLR said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not have a photo-sharing account and don't intend to get into such a mess. I will pass.
> 
> 
> 
> OK - I'll put another one up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is MrsFSS sitting in the tan caot reading her Kindle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Champaign-Urbana, IL ^_^
Click to expand...

You got it Misty - your turn!


----------



## Misty.

Probably an easy one, but at least I'm still pulling from my own stock of pictures at the moment :giggle:





Untitled by MistyOLR AKA icebratrpg (Chicago fangirl), on Flickr


----------



## Shawn Ryu

Carlinville?


----------



## Misty.

No, not Carlinville.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Hermann,MO


----------



## Misty.

Yup, your turn


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Name this former amtrak station


----------



## Carolyn Jane

amtrakwolverine said:


> Name this former amtrak station


Wilkinsburg, PA


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Wilkinsburg is correct. Your turn to post a picture.


----------



## Carolyn Jane

I don't have many station pictures....nor would I recognize many. I'm sure many can identify this one:


----------



## amtkstn

Dodge city Ks. May in the future lose service.


----------



## Carolyn Jane

Absolutely right. your turn. CJ


----------



## Gfoley4

Since there hasn't been any activity for about a week, I'll jump in with a picture. This station does not serve Amtrak at this time.

*Edit: removed huge picture as it's resized below.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Talk about a huge picture, I can't even see it in one glace or focus!


----------



## Gfoley4

Hah, sorry about that. I resized it below.


----------



## Shanghai

*Charleston, SC??*


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

amtrakwolverine said:


> Wilkinsburg is correct. Your turn to post a picture.


Which train stopped at Wilkinsburg?


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Swadian Hardcore said:


> amtrakwolverine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wilkinsburg is correct. Your turn to post a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> Which train stopped at Wilkinsburg?
Click to expand...

National Limited


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

amtrakwolverine said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amtrakwolverine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wilkinsburg is correct. Your turn to post a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> Which train stopped at Wilkinsburg?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> National Limited
Click to expand...

OK, well, would love to get that back, but look at the chance of that happening!


----------



## Shanghai

*It has been nearly one month since the last picture was posted.*

*I'll restart with this photo.*






*Who can identify this active Amtrak Station??*


----------



## City of Miami

Greensburg PA


----------



## Shanghai

City of Miami said:


> Greensburg PA


Correct. Your turn to post a photo.


----------



## City of Miami




----------



## Shanghai

*Looks like Charlottesville, VA.*


----------



## City of Miami

Shanghai said:


> *Looks like Charlottesville, VA.*


Right-O. Back to you, my friend.


----------



## Shanghai

*How about this active Amtrak Station?*






*Go for it!!*


----------



## Carolyn Jane

Gfoley4 said:


> Hah, sorry about that. I resized it below.



Noone identified this one from 6 Oct...CJ


----------



## Shanghai

Carolyn Jane said:


> Gfoley4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hah, sorry about that. I resized it below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noone identified this one from 6 Oct...CJ
Click to expand...

*Correct. Can you offer some hints? the OP apparently did a "Post & Run."*


----------



## Carolyn Jane

Afraid I've no clue...CJ


----------



## Shanghai

Shanghai said:


> *How about this active Amtrak Station?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Go for it!!*


*Clue #1: This station is East of the Mississippi River.*


----------



## Gfoley4

Shanghai said:


> Carolyn Jane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gfoley4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hah, sorry about that. I resized it below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noone identified this one from 6 Oct...CJ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Correct. Can you offer some hints? the OP apparently did a "Post & Run."*
Click to expand...

Sorry about being so late. Hint is that it is in Ohio.


----------



## Shanghai

*Sandusky, OH?*


----------



## Gfoley4

Shanghai said:


> *Sandusky, OH?*


No. Hint: The station is not currently used—and it was on the main line of the biggest rivel of the former New York Central Railroad.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Gfoley4 said:


> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sandusky, OH?*
> 
> 
> 
> No. Hint: The station is not currently used—and it was on the main line of the biggest rivel of the former New York Central Railroad.
Click to expand...

Mansfield, OH?


----------



## Shanghai

Gfoley4 said:


> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carolyn Jane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gfoley4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hah, sorry about that. I resized it below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noone identified this one from 6 Oct...CJ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Correct. Can you offer some hints? the OP apparently did a "Post & Run."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry about being so late. Hint is that it is in Ohio.
Click to expand...

*I will say Lima, OH.*


----------



## Gfoley4

Ding ding ding... Lima is correct! Your turn.


----------



## Shanghai

*OK, Let's go for this active Amtrak Station:*






*Who will be first to identify the station??*


----------



## GG-1

Shanghai said:


> *OK, Let's go for this active Amtrak Station:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Who will be first to identify the station??*


Active? with all that grass between the rail.

Aloha


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

GG-1 said:


> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> 
> *OK, Let's go for this active Amtrak Station:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Who will be first to identify the station??*
> 
> 
> 
> Active? with all that grass between the rail.
> 
> Aloha
Click to expand...

I think a little bit of grass is OK to keep the track in operation.


----------



## Shanghai

*Two trains run on these tracks each day - one Eastbound & one Westbound!!*


----------



## Lakeshore

Shanghai said:


> *Two trains run on these tracks each day - one Eastbound & one Westbound!!*


Red Wing, MN?


----------



## Shanghai

Lakeshore said:


> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Two trains run on these tracks each day - one Eastbound & one Westbound!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Red Wing, MN?
Click to expand...

*YES, Red Wing is correct. Your turn to post a photo.*


----------



## Lakeshore

I have one to post, but it will have to wait until another day. My home computer is screwed up, so I will defer.


----------



## LWBaxter

This one shouldn't take too long:


----------



## LWBaxter

Hint: the 4449 is stopping at a current Amtrak station.

LWBaxter


----------



## lo2e

What a cool shot! I've read about the 4449 before... is this Sandpoint?


----------



## LWBaxter

Yes It is Sand Point, Idaho


----------



## Ryan

That doesn't look like an Amtrak train!!!


----------



## lo2e

I will defer to whomever has one ready, as I currently don't.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

name this former amtrak station last used in 1979


----------



## RampWidget

amtrakwolverine said:


> name this former amtrak station last used in 1979


Montgomery, Ala., in the Heart of Dixie!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Ryan said:


> That doesn't look like an Amtrak train!!!


I guess pax trains usually don't pass through Sandpoint in daylight! I've never seen that stretch of scenery.



RampWidget said:


> amtrakwolverine said:
> 
> 
> 
> name this former amtrak station last used in 1979
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montgomery, Ala., in the Heart of Dixie!
Click to expand...

Yeah, RampWidget has it right. I've visited it before. Too bad they removed the tracks from the shed!


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Ramp is correct. Your turn to post a picture.


----------



## RampWidget

OK, let's try this one. It is still an active station used by Amtrak:


----------



## Ocala Mike

Savannah, GA?


----------



## Shanghai

RampWidget said:


> OK, let's try this one. It is still an active station used by Amtrak:


*My eyes may be deceiving me but somehow I missed seeing a station?*


----------



## rrdude

Richmond Staples?


----------



## Bob Dylan

Shanghai said:


> RampWidget said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, let's try this one. It is still an active station used by Amtrak:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My eyes may be deceiving me but somehow I missed seeing a station?*
Click to expand...

Dick: Since they just tore down the Beautiful Station there, could it be Sanderson, Texas? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AmtrakBlue

RampWidget said:


> OK, let's try this one. It is still an active station used by Amtrak:


I have no clue (to most of the pictures/stations), but suspect this is on the NEC since there are two Amtrak trains heading in the same direction at the "same time". Of course, with my limited knowledge of routes, I could be wrong.


----------



## RampWidget

AmtrakBlue said:


> RampWidget said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, let's try this one. It is still an active station used by Amtrak:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no clue (to most of the pictures/stations), but suspect this is on the NEC since there are two Amtrak trains heading in the same direction at the "same time". Of course, with my limited knowledge of routes, I could be wrong.
Click to expand...

Good reasoning as to the Amtrak trains both headed in the same direction, but not the NEC; note the lack of overhead catenary wires.


----------



## RampWidget

Ocala Mike said:


> Savannah, GA?


Nope, not Sav'h, but good guess, given the CSX freight on the adjacent track.


----------



## RampWidget

Shanghai said:


> RampWidget said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, let's try this one. It is still an active station used by Amtrak:
> 
> 
> 
> *My eyes may be deceiving me but somehow I missed seeing a station?*
Click to expand...

Well, technically the station platforms and lighting are part of the station, but I see your point. I did stretch things a bit by not including part of the station proper.


----------



## RampWidget

rrdude said:


> Richmond Staples?


No, but they're somewhat similar, if not geographically near one another.

Edit:

Hint number one: There is only one Amtrak train in the station (not two)


----------



## lo2e

Sanford, FL?


----------



## Ryan

Jacksonville?


----------



## RampWidget

lo2e said:


> Sanford, FL?


Not Sanford but that's a logical guess since SFA is a servicing facility.


----------



## RampWidget

Ryan said:


> Jacksonville?


JAX is correct. Either 98 or 92 was down a unit and 52 had 3 units out of SFA and set one off. Unusual move for 52 but saves time for the Silver that picks the unit up. Photo credit to my friend Robert Beck.

Ryan, your turn.


----------



## Ryan

Sweet!

Try this one (taken by tracktwentynine) on for size.


----------



## SubwayNut

That would be Syracuse, NY, specifically the William F. Walsh Regional Transportation Center.


----------



## Ryan

You are correct, sir!


----------



## SubwayNut

Here's the next one, (I already have a second hint photo lined up if no one is able to guess based on this one):


----------



## tomfuller

Albany Oregon?


----------



## SubwayNut

Nope,

Here is Photo #2, on the platform:


----------



## SubwayNut

Well I guess its time for another hint. The station lost its agent who was laid off effective October 26, 2012 and worked for another railroad, not Amtrak (and couldn't even issue their tickets).


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Pontiac?


----------



## Shawn Ryu

Kalamazoo


----------



## TCRT

How about Saint Lambert, QC?


----------



## MikefromCrete

Niagara Falls, Ont.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Oh man, lots of suggestions coming in.


----------



## Shanghai

Niles, MI


----------



## Notelvis

SubwayNut said:


> Nope,
> 
> Here is Photo #2, on the platform:


I've been coming back to this photo for three days now.

Could we get another hint?

Also, must we assume that this is a station that Amtrak serves or has served? This looks kind of like a MARC commuter station to me. The hint about the agent not being an Amtrak employee and not able to sell tickets makes me think this....... plus the railroad has a decidedly B&O look to it.

But then if Amtrak didn't stop here, why would there be a baggage cart on what looks like a way too narrow platform......

And it looks like there is a platform only on the station side...... not consistent with MARC operations.

No answers....... only more questions.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Notelvis said:


> SubwayNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope,
> 
> Here is Photo #2, on the platform:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been coming back to this photo for three days now.
> 
> Could we get another hint?
> 
> Also, must we assume that this is a station that Amtrak serves or has served? This looks kind of like a MARC commuter station to me. The hint about the agent not being an Amtrak employee and not able to sell tickets makes me think this....... plus the railroad has a decidedly B&O look to it.
> 
> But then if Amtrak didn't stop here, why would there be a baggage cart on what looks like a way too narrow platform......
> 
> And it looks like there is a platform only on the station side...... not consistent with MARC operations.
> 
> No answers....... only more questions.
Click to expand...

It could be a station in Canada. Note that there is a walkway to the other track from the platform.


----------



## Ryan

Signals are wrong for MARC.


----------



## cirdan

Swadian Hardcore said:


> It could be a station in Canada. Note that there is a walkway to the other track from the platform.


I was thinking the same. Maybe there is some clue in the track, which is clipped, not spiked.


----------



## Notelvis

That's the clue I was looking for - eh?

Is is ST Lambert, QUEBEC?


----------



## SubwayNut

Sorry, totally spaced on keeping up with my station guess.

Its St. Lambert Quebec. the soon to be discontinued stop on the Adirondack which recently lost it's VIA ticket agent towards the end of lastmonth, two days after I was there.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Good job, Notelvis! You cracked what none other could! Well, you got some help but still.....


----------



## Notelvis

I appreciate the help - thanks......

Admittedly I had Google Earthed every MARC station trying to find a possible answer....... not sure exactly why I decided it had to be a MARC station.

HERE is my contribution to the thread...... and a hint - this was once an Amtrak station. Amtrak still passes by but the passenger stop has been relocated a few miles away.


----------



## Ocala Mike

Hey, David, I see you've come in from the cold after all. I'm much better at calling elections than naming mystery stations, but the others in this thread are real sharp, and I'm sure they'll guess yours pretty quick.


----------



## Notelvis

Hi Mike!

I read more here than write BUT I do enjoy the challenge of a good 'name that station' contest.

As for election predictor...... I'm not so good at that either but I have faith in Nate Silver!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Notelvis said:


> Hi Mike!
> 
> I read more here than write BUT I do enjoy the challenge of a good 'name that station' contest.
> 
> As for election predictor...... I'm not so good at that either but I have faith in Nate Silver!


Mmm, Nate Silver? :blink:


----------



## Ocala Mike

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/politics/sns-rt-us-usa-campaign-natesilverbre8a703z-20121107,0,6753399.story


----------



## Shawn Ryu

Notelvis said:


> I appreciate the help - thanks......
> 
> Admittedly I had Google Earthed every MARC station trying to find a possible answer....... not sure exactly why I decided it had to be a MARC station.
> 
> HERE is my contribution to the thread...... and a hint - this was once an Amtrak station. Amtrak still passes by but the passenger stop has been relocated a few miles away.


St Louis?


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Carbondale?


----------



## Notelvis

Not St. Louis and not Carbondale - this station is NOT on the route of any train which serves St. Louis or Carbondale. Those are both reasonable guesses given the early 70's Amtrak appearance of the building and the hint that I gave you though.

As an additional hint, the building still exists (according to Google Earth) as of April 2011. The one westbound Amtrak train passes after dark and the one eastbound Amtrak train would pass here just before dawn..... unless it's running a little late...... much of the year.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Salt Lake City?


----------



## Notelvis

No - not Salt Lake City.

This is a nicer building than what Amtrak was using in Salt Lake City the last time I was there.


----------



## jebr

Galesburg, IL?


----------



## tomfuller

The hint was helpful if I'm right. Omaha Nebraska?


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

tomfuller said:


> The hint was helpful if I'm right. Omaha Nebraska?


I don't think it's Omaha. But on second thought, it may not be Carbondale, either.


----------



## jebr

tomfuller said:


> The hint was helpful if I'm right. Omaha Nebraska?


I don't think Omaha has moved recently, nor does this look like the current Amtrak station. (Nor does it look like the Union Station next to the Amtrak station.)


----------



## Notelvis

Nice guesses but none correct so far.

My hint about what time the train passes has led several of you to believe that this was a station on the route of the California Zephyr. I probably would have nibbled on that bait as well.

This station is not on the route of the California Zephyr and to help with the process of elimination, it is not located in any state served by the California Zephyr.

Look for a few more hints in a few minutes....... I'm going to be offline this afternoon and tomorrow (going on an excursion train from the Roanoke, VA NRHS) and I'd like to offer a little more help in my absence.


----------



## Notelvis

Here we go - a few more hints.

1) THIS picture, believe it or not, is the older station which replaced the building shown in my 'Name That Station' contribution. It's a case of community pride where local interests acted to restore an older railroad station close to downtown so that Amtrak would begin stopping in their town instead of at the 1970's Amshack in the next town 3-4 miles away.

2) The station in this picture was never a passenger station before Amtrak moved in in the 1990's. It was this small city's FREIGHT station. The original passenger station in this city is a few blocks away and is now a bank. The railroad tracks serving the passenger station were pulled up in the 1970's when Amtrak moved out to the building in my 'Name That Station' photo.

3) The building in this photo has never had an Amtrak Ticket Agent. There was an agent when the train stopped at the Amshack building but that position was eliminated before the station moved back into town.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Guys, I think I spottted a little Greyhound sign by the station. So this station must be served by both Amtrak and Greyhound. Also note forested hills in the background.


----------



## Notelvis

Good eye from a man with a Greyhound Bus on his avatar.

This station IS also served by Greyhound - two buses a day in each direction in the most recent Greyhound timetable! Also a transfer point for the local transit system as evidenced by the three local buses visible in the photo.

I'll consider the identification of either of these stations a win.

Here is yet another hint before I sign off for the night in the Roanoke, VA Airport Quality Inn - There IS another Amtrak station that is still staffed with an agent less than 20 miles away. This staffed station is served by the same Amtrak train.

I have one last hint which will practically give it away if this one doesn't....... I'll hold on to that hint until the next time I'm online Monday morning.


----------



## jebr

Connellsville, PA?


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

It must be Ashland, Kentucky! It's served by the Cardinal and also by Greyhound 215 running twice a day DET-JAX. Past Charleston 215 becomes 401.


----------



## MrFSS

Swadian Hardcore said:


> It must be Ashville, Kentucky! It's served by the Cardinal and also by Greyhound 215 running twice a day DET-JAX. Past Charleston 215 becomes 401.


Its Ashland, not Ashville. And, yes, that is the station.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

MrFSS said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It must be Ashville, Kentucky! It's served by the Cardinal and also by Greyhound 215 running twice a day DET-JAX. Past Charleston 215 becomes 401.
> 
> 
> 
> Its Ashland, not Ashville. And, yes, that is the station.
Click to expand...

Sorry, that is what I meant.


----------



## Notelvis

Yes Mr. Hardcore -

The current station, served also by Greyhound and built as a freight station in 1914 by the C&O, is *Ashland, Ky*. That's a win.

The staffed station nearby that I hinted at is Huntington, WV and the original Amshack photograph which I put up was located in the Ashland suburb of *Catlettsburg, Ky. *For most of it's service life it appeared in the timetables as 'Tri-State Station, Ky'.

Nice work!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Notelvis said:


> Yes Mr. Hardcore -
> 
> The current station, served also by Greyhound and built as a freight station in 1914 by the C&O, is *Ashland, Ky*. That's a win.
> 
> The staffed station nearby that I hinted at is Huntington, WV and the original Amshack photograph which I put up was located in the Ashland suburb of *Catlettsburg, Ky. *For most of it's service life it appeared in the timetables as 'Tri-State Station, Ky'.
> 
> Nice work!


Catlettsburg? Was that station the end of the ill-fated Hlltopper or is the station you posted another one?


----------



## Notelvis

That's right -

The station that I posted first - Catlettsburg - was the endpoint of the short-lived Hilltopper. I'm not sure if much connecting traffic to/from the Cardinal ever materialized since it would have meant changing trains at 0-dark-30.

By-the-way - The last hint which I didn't have to pull out was 'end-of-the-line' for the Hilltopper!

It's your serve! Looking forward to a new brain-teaser -


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Wait, wait, why would somebody connect to the Hilltopper from the Cardinal? I thought that they both ran to WAS and northward but the Hilltopper just used a different line.


----------



## Notelvis

Someone traveling from, say, Chicago to Roanoke, VA or vice-versa might have considered making a Cardinal to/from Hilltopper connection at Catlettsburg, KY.....

Of course doing so would have meant a 7 hour overnight layover in either direction.

OK..... so only a real railfan would have considered that connection.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Notelvis said:


> Someone traveling from, say, Chicago to Roanoke, VA or vice-versa might have considered making a Cardinal to/from Hilltopper connection at Catlettsburg, KY.....
> 
> Of course doing so would have meant a 7 hour overnight layover in either direction.
> 
> OK..... so only a real railfan would have considered that connection.


Foolish politacal train that was!


----------



## lo2e

*Swadian*, you realize it is your turn to post a picture, right?


----------



## Shanghai

*I think Swadian must have boarded the bus to Praven, so I will post a picture*

*for him until he returns!!*

*This is an active Amtrak Station that many of you have seen. Who will identify this pic:*


----------



## jebr

Albuquerque, NM? Stab in the dark, but who knows?


----------



## johnny.menhennet

I'm sure it's not Albuquerque, but unsure of the specific location.

Edit: Didn't realize it until afterward, but I had the post that led us to the 100th page! Likely an AU first!


----------



## TimePeace

Cool


----------



## Shanghai

johnny.menhennet said:


> I'm sure it's not Albuquerque, but unsure of the specific location.
> 
> Edit: Didn't realize it until afterward, but I had the post that led us to the 100th page! Likely an AU first!


*Hey Johnny, glad to see you back and I hope you are feeling better.*

*Thanks for leading us on the 100th page, and let's go for another 100!!*

*Your are correct, it is not Albuquerque. Try again.*


----------



## Notelvis

This station looks like *Meridian, MS *on the route of the Crescent.

Also serves Greyhound if Greyhound still stops there. They did when I was there in 2005 but Greyhound has pulled out of a lot of routes since then.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Shanghai said:


> *I think Swadian must have boarded the bus to Praven, so I will post a picture*
> 
> *for him until he returns!!*
> 
> *This is an active Amtrak Station that many of you have seen. Who will identify this pic:*


Argh, my bad! You guys can just go on!


----------



## RampWidget

I agree with Notelvis... that's definitely Meridian, division point between NS(SOU) predecessors Alabama Great Southern and New Orleans & Northeastern.


----------



## Notelvis

I won't have much recreational internet time the next few days so I'll go ahead with the next station -

My photo is about 15 years old (hence the original Amtrak logo) but the station is still an active Amtrak station. There are no passenger trains operating in or out of this station during normal 'daylight' hours.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Now that's an interesting station! There's a cut in the middle of the roof. I don't know where it is but it seems to be in a wooded area.

And yes, Meridian is still servedby Gryhound, it's the 437 Atlanta-Dallas.


----------



## Shanghai

Notelvis said:


> This station looks like *Meridian, MS *on the route of the Crescent.
> 
> Also serves Greyhound if Greyhound still stops there. They did when I was there in 2005 but Greyhound has pulled out of a lot of routes since then.


*Yes, the station is Meridian, Mississippi.*


----------



## Shanghai

Notelvis said:


> I won't have much recreational internet time the next few days so I'll go ahead with the next station -
> 
> My photo is about 15 years old (hence the original Amtrak logo) but the station is still an active Amtrak station. There are no passenger trains operating in or out of this station during normal 'daylight' hours.


Raton, NM??


----------



## Notelvis

No..... not Raton.

The station in the photo does not see any Amtrak train during the daylight anymore. It did until about 2004.


----------



## Notelvis

Here's another hint - the train serving this station sometimes uses Superliner coaches........ but not always. It is NOT on the route of the Cardinal.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Notelvis said:


> Here's another hint - the train serving this station sometimes uses Superliner coaches........ but not always. It is NOT on the route of the Cardinal.


Someplace in the Midwest, I presume? Unless you mean the Cascades.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Port Huron MI?


----------



## Shanghai

Way to go Kevin. Looks like the *End of the Line*!! PTH.


----------



## Notelvis

Yes - confirmation.

*Port Huron, MI *is a winner.

Your serve Mr. Wolverine!


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Name this former amtrak station


----------



## Shanghai

Fosteria, Ohio?


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Sorry It's not in Ohio


----------



## Notelvis

Looks like Silver Spring, MD.

The tip-off....... aside from the metropolitan DC area parking garage and high rise buildings is in the right eide of the image - the 'warning - high voltage' sign along the DC Metro right-of-way.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

It is silver springs. Your turn to post.


----------



## Notelvis

I confess insider information on Silver Spring....... twenty years ago I was a student at the University of Maryland and drove a bus for the University Shuttle System. One of my routes passed the Silver Spring station en route to the Silver Springs Metro Station. Saw this building 8 times a day, three days a week for a year.

OK - Here we go with another one - THIS is an active Amtrak Station. Can anyone name it?


----------



## Ocala Mike

Colonial style architecture, so I'll guess Williamsburg, VA.


----------



## MrFSS

I think that is Maysville, KY. It sits on the wrong side of the flood wall.


----------



## Notelvis

Ocala Mike, that's not a bad guess and while it's not Williamsburg, this station, like Williamsburg was originally erected by the C&O.

Congratulations MrFSS, it is your serve because you are correct - the station here is Maysville, KY. I thought that a Kentuckian with a sharp eye might notice the flood wall and get it right away. I'm kind of glad that I don't need to drop any Rosemary Clooney hints now. The focus isn't clear enough to tell but it looks like the van parked in front of the station might have some sort of blue, magnetic Kentucky Wildcats logo on it as well.

I'll go a little more obscure if I have a chance to post another station photo down the road.


----------



## Ocala Mike

Notelvis said:


> The focus isn't clear enough to tell but it looks like the van parked in front of the station might have some sort of blue, magnetic Kentucky Wildcats logo on it as well.


Hope the guy wasn't a football fan; they were the doormats of the SEC East (0-8) this season.


----------



## Ryan

It's Silver Spring, not Silver Springs.


----------



## MrFSS

Easy one for you to guess.


----------



## Notelvis

Yeah - I think I've got this one but in fairness it's someone else's turn to win.


----------



## Ryan

Is this the legendary patch of gravel in Beaumont?


----------



## MrFSS

Ryan said:


> Is this the legendary patch of gravel in Beaumont?


Sorry - not in Texas.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

It's Portage, Wisconsin. The train is the EB.


----------



## MrFSS

Swadian Hardcore said:


> It's Portage, Wisconsin. The train is the EB.


Correct - please post the next one.


----------



## Notelvis

Well Played Mr. Hardcore. Well Played.

MrFSS - I've had a look at your pictures and really loved the photo of the Monon train coming off the K&I Bridge and heading for the street running in New Albany, IN.

My mother's family lived in Louisville's west end until the mid-1960's when my uncle bought an old farm and moved everyone 'out to the country' near Georgetown, IN. Visits to see the cousins as a child always included trips into the city and a favorite aunt would make sure we drove via the K&I Bridge and stopped by Union Station (Central Station was gone by this time) so that I might see a train. Of course then there are my mother's stories of catching the train back to college at Eastern Kentucky in the 1950's leaving from Central Station and changing to the L&N for Richmond at Winchester but I digress.

I don't suppose we're lucky enough that the old neon 'Bridge to Louisville' sign visible in your photo survived in a museum somewhere are we?


----------



## MrFSS

MrFSS said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's Portage, Wisconsin. The train is the EB.
> 
> 
> 
> Correct - please post the next one.
Click to expand...

Swadian - if you are going to guess at these stations, then be prepared to load a new picture when you are correct. If you don't want to post the next one perhaps you should stop guessing at them.

*Whomever wants to post the next one may have at it.*



Notelvis said:


> Well Played Mr. Hardcore. Well Played.
> 
> MrFSS - I've had a look at your pictures and really loved the photo of the Monon train coming off the K&I Bridge and heading for the street running in New Albany, IN.
> 
> My mother's family lived in Louisville's west end until the mid-1960's when my uncle bought an old farm and moved everyone 'out to the country' near Georgetown, IN. Visits to see the cousins as a child always included trips into the city and a favorite aunt would make sure we drove via the K&I Bridge and stopped by Union Station (Central Station was gone by this time) so that I might see a train. Of course then there are my mother's stories of catching the train back to college at Eastern Kentucky in the 1950's leaving from Central Station and changing to the L&N for Richmond at Winchester but I digress.
> 
> I don't suppose we're lucky enough that the old neon 'Bridge to Louisville' sign visible in your photo survived in a museum somewhere are we?


I wish I knew about the sign from the bridge. I have to admit I haven't been back over that bridge since I was a teenager in the 50's. But I have a place where I can ask and see if anyone knows. I belong to a very good Indiana Rail forum and someone there may know.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

MrFSS said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's Portage, Wisconsin. The train is the EB.
> 
> 
> 
> Correct - please post the next one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Swadian - if you are going to guess at these stations, then be prepared to load a new picture when you are correct. If you don't want to post the next one perhaps you should stop guessing at them.
> 
> *Whomever wants to post the next one may have at it.*
Click to expand...

Sorry, I have been busy the last few days.


----------



## jebr

I'll post a picture up. This is the interior of a current Amtrak station. Pardon the quality...still not great at taking pictures with the camera on my phone.


----------



## lo2e

Wow, I don't have a clue where it is, but I hope they never get rid of that 7-Up machine! :giggle:


----------



## Shanghai

Can you repost the picture. I am not able to see any photo. Thanks.


----------



## GG-1

Shanghai said:


> Can you repost the picture. I am not able to see any photo. Thanks.


Aloha
No Idea why but both yesterday and this AM It comes up fine for me.


----------



## Shanghai

Now I can see the photo. I'll guess San Francisco Ferry Station (SFC).


----------



## jebr

Nope. First hint:

It serves two trains (one each way) daily. No other transportation stops at the station.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

I remember mamy station by just passsing through a lot, but for this one I would need to go inside so I don't have any idea! For some reason the guy in the bench seems familiar.....


----------



## Notelvis

OK - some clues here -

The passenger is wearing a coat and with only one train each way per day. We know that this isn't anywhere in Florida.

Also looks like it's dark outside....... likely that one, if not both, of the trains serving this station call between 6pm and 6am.

This is not a 'new' station...... clearly built before 1960 judging from the window panes. Looks like some 'renovation' was done in the late 60's or very early 70's judging from the paneling.

Happy hunting folks.


----------



## Notelvis

Taking a stab in the dark here -

St. Cloud, MN?


----------



## jebr

Correct! If I remember correctly, the station is around 100 years old.


----------



## Notelvis

That was one of only a handful of possibilities....... just two trains a day, cold in the winter, Quik-trak Machine. I started with the coldest one first.

Give me a few minutes and I'll have a new station photo up.


----------



## Notelvis

A little trickier here -

A station which is no longer active because it is on an Amtrak route which has been discontinued.


----------



## LWBaxter

Bozeman, MT?

LWBaxter


----------



## Notelvis

No - not Bozeman. That's not a bad guess though.


----------



## jebr

Laramie, WY?


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Note that the building is fenced off from the tracks and the train is almost certainlyt Superliners so probably the Pioneer or DW.


----------



## LWBaxter

Given that the train has both a superliner diner and lounge, i'm sticking to my theory that it is the North Coast Hiawatha during the time that the Empire Builder was cut back to quad-weekly and the two trains shared the same equipment pool. So how about Paradise, MT?

LWBaxter


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

LWBaxter said:


> Given that the train has both a superliner diner and lounge, i'm sticking to my theory that it is the North Coast Hiawatha during the time that the Empire Builder was cut back to quad-weekly and the two trains shared the same equipment pool. So how about Paradise, MT?
> 
> LWBaxter


I was born right after the big Carter cuts so I didn't know that. I gyess it would be extremly rare to find pics of the NCH with Superliners, but it would be nice to see what that looked like.


----------



## johnny.menhennet

LWBaxter said:


> Given that the train has both a superliner diner and lounge, i'm sticking to my theory that it is the North Coast Hiawatha during the time that the Empire Builder was cut back to quad-weekly and the two trains shared the same equipment pool. So how about Paradise, MT?
> 
> LWBaxter


I don't have the time to look up the exact dates, but am I incorrect when I say that the North Coast Hiawatha was discontinued right around the time when the VERY first Superliners were being rolled off the production line?


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

This is the very last timetable for the NCH, if this is any help: http://www.timetables.org/full.php?group=19790729&item=0043


----------



## Notelvis

jebr is correct - the station is *Laramie, WY*. Nicely done. Your serve sir.

My photo was taken in the early 2000's after the Pioneer was discontinued. Swadian picked up on that noting that the building is fenced off from the platform.

The train visible in this photo is the eastbound _*California Zephyr *_on a scheduled detour due to trackwork in Colorado on the former D&RGW. CZ passengers are getting a fresh air/smoke break allowed by the UP because the platform here was still in place. Doubtful that UP would have allowed that if this had been an unexpected detour since it involved the train crossing over to what is primarily the westbound main to access the platform.

I was a passenger on this trip which I planned specifically to ride the detour. It was my first and only ride over Sherman Hill on a passenger train.

Regarding the NCH - I'm not sure if it ever ran with Superliner Equipment. I wasn't out riding the western trains yet when it was discontinued. Perhaps someone who was can shed some light on that.


----------



## jebr

This is a current Amtrak station...though the average Amtrak passenger probably never sees this part of the station.


----------



## Ryan

That looks a lot like WAS.


----------



## jebr

Ryan, you're correct. It's the bus bay at WAS (which is, actually, the part of WAS I've been in the most...sometimes Megabus is so much cheaper it's worth the tradeoffs.)

Your turn.


----------



## Ryan

Good choice of pictures, that one was pretty obscure for most - I just happen to have used the DC Circulator up there a good bit when I was commuting to DC.

This one shouldn't be too difficult:


----------



## rusty spike

Could be Lamy, NM


----------



## Ryan

I see my clever photoshop didn't deter you!


----------



## rusty spike

It helped, but I have been there too many times. What caused my hesitation was the weather. A cold, cloudy overcast day in Lamy is uncommon.

Let's me see what I can find to post...


----------



## rusty spike

Here's one that should be easy...


----------



## amtkstn

St Louis MO


----------



## rusty spike

Not St. Louis, but you're on the right "track".


----------



## MrFSS

Kansas City


----------



## Ryan

rusty spike said:


> It helped, but I have been there too many times. What caused my hesitation was the weather. A cold, cloudy overcast day in Lamy is uncommon.


We actually saw some snow flurries not too long after that - and this was at the end of April. Seemed very odd.


----------



## rusty spike

Kansas City is correct.

It's easy to confuse the platforms with STL as both have the walkover bridge. Sadly, St. Louis, unlike KC, no longer uses its iconic Union Station for Amtrak.

Your turn to post a photo


----------



## MrFSS

Here's another easy one.

This was taken before Amtrak days, but the station is still used by Amtrak today.

I took this picture about 1957.


----------



## Notelvis

It would be hard to recognize the place today since all but one of the platforms are gone BUT behind the tail sign and up a bit that looks like the half-dome roof at *Cincinnati Union Terminal*.....

And of course only the sometimes late eastbound Amtrak passenger would ever see this in the daylight!


----------



## MrFSS

Notelvis said:


> It would be hard to recognize the place today since all but one of the platforms are gone BUT behind the tail sign and up a bit that looks like the half-dome roof at *Cincinnati Union Terminal*.....
> 
> And of course only the sometimes late eastbound Amtrak passenger would ever see this in the daylight!


You got it - one of my favorite places to hangout and take pictures in the 1950's when anyone could walk anywhere in the yards without being bothered.


----------



## Notelvis

Here we go - Let's see if anyone can get this one without any clues - This station is active today.

Personally, I think that this one is fairly easy and that someone with sharp eyes will get it right away!


----------



## LWBaxter

Go By Train. Get on at Portland, Oregon.

LWBaxter


----------



## Notelvis

Portland is correct Mr. or Ms. Baxter. The next station picture is yours to post.

Out of curiousity, do you belong to the fine cat pictured in your avatar?


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Yeah, that's Portland. I spot the walkway and the red roof tiles.


----------



## LWBaxter

Here is a station on a former route of an existing Amtrak train.

http://s1252.photobucket.com/albums/hh570/LWBaxter/?action=view&current=LWB3_zpse8fa34df.jpg

Unfortunately Haywire is deceised, but his namesake still survives.


----------



## LWBaxter

Lets try this again.






LWBaxter


----------



## Notelvis

Total guess here - looks like a comparitively small station on the route of the North Coast Hiawatha.

Forsyth, MT maybe?


----------



## LWBaxter

_Not Forsyth. The BN freight is eastbound. I will be in internet free land tomorro, so to speed up the process: a few hints:_

Through cars for the North Coast Hiawath stopped here, but the train itself was never scheduled on this route.

There is an active passenger rail station (not Amtrak) less than a mile from this location.

_LWB_


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Maybe Yakima?


----------



## jebr

East Auburn? Based on the schedule I found, the only places on the route with non-Amtrak passenger rail would be Metra (Chicago), Metro Transit/Northstar (Minneapolis), and the Sounder service (Seattle). No change seems to be made until Minneapolis, and unless there was an unknown stop between MSP and Willmar, the Northstar doesn't get anywhere close to a stop at that change.


----------



## LWBaxter

_Jebr you are correct. The Sounder station is on the Seattle to Portland route. Freight 174 pictured is pulling out of the Auburn yard, around the wye, and heading toward Yakima._

_Your turn._

_LWB_


----------



## jebr

I'll leave it open to whoever wants to post a photo.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

I will post one then Name this current station


----------



## Notelvis

Looks like Newport News, VA.

I used to catch the train there when I was training at the Armed Forces School of Music (Army Bandsman) at the Naval Amphibious Base in Little Creek, VA.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

newport is correct your turn.


----------



## Notelvis

This may be too easy for this crowd but here goes -


----------



## jersey42

It must be on the east coast. The sign looks like it says Raleigh, NC.


----------



## Notelvis

Raleigh is correct....... I thought the station sign was too blurry to be read. Guess it's time for new glasses here.

Interestingly, plans are on the table (and Federal Funding awarded) to convert that large white warehouse visible on the right side of the photograph into the new 'Raleigh Union Station'. Here;s the rendering of what it may look like -






It's your serve Jersey42!


----------



## jersey42

The sign was blurry, but I picked out the NC and I thought I had the R in Raleigh.

Here is another one, Not sure if it is easy or hard?


----------



## SubwayNut

That's Pasco, WA.


----------



## jersey42

That was quick and correct. It is a pretty unique looking station, so I guess it was really easy.

You are up SubwayNut.


----------



## SubwayNut

Sorry for taking so long to post (had a non-stop busy day and finally remembered).

Here is another former Amtrak station:


----------



## Ryan

Looks like the sign on the platform says "<- Trains to Newark/New" (York, I assume).

That'd most likely put it between Trenton and Newark (I'm assuming that it it were south of Trenton that it would be mentioned on the sign).


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Metuchen, NJ?


----------



## SubwayNut

It is Metchen, NJ, I was scourging around the old NEC timetables and found that the station is on the timetable for their first year of operation (gone by the June 1972 timetable) with no southbound trains toward Philadelphia stopping but one weekday and two weekend northbound trains stopping running towards New York.

I guess that makes the station a former Amtrak station!


----------



## Ryan

Wow, that looks nothing like the picture in Google Streetview:

http://maps.gstatic.com/m/streetview/?ie=UTF8&ll=40.541289,-74.360694&spn=0.003856,0.013679&z=17&layer=c&cbll=40.54117,-74.360644&panoid=w1QXLl7XE6ILs8EzfWLlIw&cbp=12,140.57,,0,1.54


----------



## SubwayNut

That google streetview is from the Parking lot along the Trenton-bound platform, and is the backside of a small wooden waiting room. The main old 1888 station house is along the New York-bound platform, see my photo essay on my website for full details.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

I still don't know how to post, so I will pass again. Anybody know what Amtrak train stopped at Metuchen?


----------



## amtrakwolverine

I'll post Name this former amtrak station


----------



## SubwayNut

Swadian Hardcore said:


> I still don't know how to post, so I will pass again. Anybody know what Amtrak train stopped at Metuchen?


Here's the A-day timetable between New York and Philly, Page 1

I think just regular 'Clocker' type trains betwen PHL and NYP. It says coaches only.


----------



## Shanghai

amtrakwolverine said:


> I'll post Name this former amtrak station


*Fosteria, Ohio*


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Sorry its not fosteria nor is it in ohio


----------



## Shanghai

How about Wisconsin Dells?


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Shanghai said:


> How about Wisconsin Dells?


Isn't that still served by the EB?


----------



## amtrakwolverine

sorry shanghai try again. Hint 1 it hasn't seen passenger service since 1986


----------



## Shanghai

amtrakwolverine said:


> sorry shanghai try again. Hint 1 it hasn't seen passenger service since 1986


*Kevin, Were you born in 1986?*


----------



## Shanghai

Now I remember this station. I saw it in October this year. It is *Muncie, Indiana*!!


----------



## amtrakwolverine

muncie is correct. your turn to post.


----------



## Shanghai

*OK, let's get back to active Amtrak Stations.*

*Here is one that many of Amtrak Unlimited members have visited.*






*Who will be the first to Name the Station??*


----------



## CHamilton

We were there for the Gathering, I think. Is that Trenton?


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Yeah, that TRE. I spy the NJT in fron6t of the station.


----------



## Shanghai

CHamilton said:


> We were there for the Gathering, I think. Is that Trenton?


Yes and Yes, Charlie. We were there at the Gathering and it is indeed, Trenton,

the capital of the Garden State!! Up the road about 15 miles is Princeton and

the Dinky!!


----------



## Shanghai

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Yeah, that TRE. I spy the NJT in fron6t of the station.


I could not find the NJT on the building, but if you look to the extreme center-left of the photo

you can see the bus to Praven!!


----------



## CHamilton

Thanks! Here's another easy one. It's a currently active station...for now.


----------



## jebr

Minneapolis, MN!

Edit: Technically St Paul, MN. Will be moving sometime next year to SPUD.


----------



## CHamilton

Well, it's technically in St. Paul, but yes, that's Midway Station. jebr, it's your turn to post.


----------



## jebr

Here's one. Didn't take it myself, so will post the source once someone guesses correctly. (No cheating by reverse searching the photo!  )


----------



## Notelvis

Omaha, NE maybe?


----------



## amtrakwolverine

I say SAS(San Antonio)


----------



## jebr

Notelvis said:


> Omaha, NE maybe?


Correct.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Good job, Notelvis! You are an expert at this!


----------



## Notelvis

Welllll...... my wife does call me a train geek and she thinks I'm having an affair with the automated ticket agent. She says "Every time you call that Julie on the phone you disappear for a few days on a 'train-trip'"........

Let's go with this one next - For the first hint I will say that this station was built in 1908 and there has never been a time in the last 104 years that scheduled passenger trains have not made their stops here. Some periods have been brighter than others for this station and Amtrak passengers have used three different enclosed waiting areas on the property since 1979. Things are pretty good these days.


----------



## Shanghai

*Looks like Salisbury, NC to me.*


----------



## Notelvis

Salisbury, NC is correct........ also the destination of Southern Railway train #4 shown at Asheville, NC in my avatar picture.

Your serve Shanghai -


----------



## Shanghai

Here is another active Amtrak Station:






Go for it!!


----------



## amtkstn

Hinton wv. Three times a week service.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Notelvis said:


> Salisbury, NC is correct........ also the destination of Southern Railway train #4 shown at Asheville, NC in my avatar picture.
> 
> Your serve Shanghai -


Could you tell me more about that train? I dont know anything about it.


----------



## Shanghai

amtkstn said:


> Hinton wv. Three times a week service.


Hinton, WV is correct. A stop on the famous Cardinal!!


----------



## Notelvis

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Notelvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Salisbury, NC is correct........ also the destination of Southern Railway train #4 shown at Asheville, NC in my avatar picture.
> 
> Your serve Shanghai -
> 
> 
> 
> Could you tell me more about that train? I dont know anything about it.
Click to expand...

Sure. At the risk of getting carried away, here goes - Southern Railway trains #3 and #4 were the early 1970's remnant of Southern's 'Asheville Special' trains #15 and #16. In the picture here train #4 is approaching the Asheville passenger station from the yard. It's probably right about 9:00am as the train is scheduled to depart at 9:15am and is carded for 4 hours to make the 139 mile run to Salisbury.

The 'Asheville Special' ran from Greensboro to Asheville via Winston-Salem and Barber Junction carrying a through sleeper to/from New York. The New York sleeper was handled by the 'Crescent' northbound and by a secondary train called the 'Peach Queen' southbound.

In that dismal period from the mid-1960's up until Amtrak day Southern was ruthless in their efforts to eliminate as many passenger trains as they could and to minimize operating costs as much as possible with those that remained.

By late 1969 the Asheville train had it's eastern terminus shifted from Greensboro to Salisbury which shortened the length of it's trip by about 45-50 miles in each direction. It also lost the New York sleeper. Also during this period Southern 'simplified' the numbers assigned to it's handful of remaining passenger trains. The 'Crescent' and the 'Southerner' formerly trains 37/38 and 47/48 became the 'Southern Crescent' #1 and #2. The Asheville train became #3 and #4..... numbers which became available when the last remnant of the 'Royal Palm', a Cincinnati-Somerset, KY stub was discontinued. The secondary Washington-Atlanta train was named the 'Piedmont' in both directions becoming #5 and #6. The final passenger train which Southern operated into the Amtrak era was a single coach Washington-Lynchburg remnant of the 'Birmingham Special'. This train became #7 and #8.

Of course all of these except for the 'Crescent' were discontinued one-by-one in 1975 and 1976.

So....trains #3 and #4 operated tri-weekly (Sun, Tue, Fri) connecting for points north with #5 and #6 at Salisbury. By Amtrak day #5 and #6 were also on a day schedule so a sleeper wasn't really neccessary. Typical consist was a single FP-7 (usually either #6133, #6141, or #6147), a combine baggage/coach, a coach, and a dome coach which Southern acquired thirdhand from the N&W..... it was originally owned by the Wabash. Always thrifty with their resources, Southern would sometimes use those FP-7's for power on a local freight from Asheville to the Champion Papers mill in nearby Canton, NC on the days the passenger train was not running. I can recall seeing them switching the yard in Canton in early 1975 long after the freight service F-7's were gone.

In June 1975 the 'Piedmont' was discontinued south of Charlotte and rescheduled to break the connection with #3 and #4 in Salisbury. Ridership fell on the Asheville train to the point that it normally operated with just the combine and the dome after that. Of course #3 and #4 were already up for discontinuance by this time and they made their final runs on August 9, 1975.

I'll add that I am partial to trains #3 and #4. They were the first 'real' passenger train I ever rode. They are where I first had the chance to ride in a dome coach. Essentially, I am not old enough to have experienced the last years of privately operated passenger trains in the late 1960's BUT because Southern initially did not join Amtrak, I was able to ride their trains 3/4, 5/6, and 1/2 in the 1970's. This gives me a point of reference when talking to rail enthusiasts a little older than I am who did have the chance to ride pre-Amtrak passenger trains.

And as a final note - a reporter for the Asheville newspaper covering the discontinuance of trains #3 and #4 wrote a story of riding the last #4 from Asheville 30 miles to Old Fort, NC. Most of the assembled media got off the train there causing a local bystander to ask "What's going on? Is the Governor on that train?" The reporter claims to have answered "A passenger train just stopped in Old Fort. From now on that's going to be bigger news than the Governor."


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Ok to keep this thread going while waiting on amtkstn Name this current station


----------



## Shanghai

*St. Louis, MO.*


----------



## lo2e

Portland, Maine?


----------



## amtrakwolverine

lo2e said:


> Portland, Maine?


portland is correct. Your turn to post.


----------



## lo2e

Here we go! Name that station!


----------



## Bob Dylan

I believe that's Houston, Texas!  If correct, I am not able to Post pics so anyone feel free to Post that has one!


----------



## lo2e

Houston is correct, *jimhudson*! It amazes me that such a large city has a rather "dull" train station.

So the floor is open to whomever would like to post a picture.


----------



## Shanghai

Here is a new photo. It is along the rails and an active station.

Go for it!!


----------



## amtkstn

Ya zoo city ms


----------



## Shanghai

amtkstn said:


> Ya zoo city ms


*Sorry, not Yazoo City, MS.*


----------



## Notelvis

Those rails look pretty ratty....... that suggests CN somewhere south of Carbondale. It isn't one of the two Tennessee stations so I'll go a little further south and say *Greenwood, MS*.


----------



## Shanghai

Notelvis said:


> Those rails look pretty ratty....... that suggests CN somewhere south of Carbondale. It isn't one of the two Tennessee stations so I'll go a little further south and say *Greenwood, MS*.


*Yes, Greenwood, MS is correct!! Your turn to post a pic.*


----------



## Notelvis

How about something kind of different - a very new and active unstaffed station which recently replaced a much older structure - This photo was taken just this past July -


----------



## jebr

Kewanee, IL


----------



## Notelvis

Kewanee, IL is correct. Here's another photo of a building which I can't help but liking....... but it looks out of place in Western Illinois.







It's your turn Mr. jebr!


----------



## jebr

Here should be an easy one.


----------



## Bob Dylan

IINM it's Denver! Since I can't Post Pics it's Open to anyone that has one if I'm Correct!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

That could be DEN but what are those J4500s doing?


----------



## jebr

It is Denver! This was taken at the end of June during the wildfires in western Colorado. Amtrak had an unscheduled detour between DEN and SLC, and thus had to bustitute people between Denver and Glenwood Springs (Grand Junction west had to be routed to SLC and then come back from there.)


----------



## CHamilton

Okay, I'll jump in for Jim.


----------



## LWBaxter

_Kelso, WA?_


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

jebr said:


> It is Denver! This was taken at the end of June during the wildfires in western Colorado. Amtrak had an unscheduled detour between DEN and SLC, and thus had to bustitute people between Denver and Glenwood Springs (Grand Junction west had to be routed to SLC and then come back from there.)


OK, thanks for explainiing the Js.


----------



## CHamilton

LWBaxter said:


> _Kelso, WA?_


Sorry, not Kelso.


----------



## railiner

Notelvis said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notelvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Salisbury, NC is correct........ also the destination of Southern Railway train #4 shown at Asheville, NC in my avatar picture.
> 
> Your serve Shanghai -
> 
> 
> 
> Could you tell me more about that train? I dont know anything about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure. At the risk of getting carried away, here goes - Southern Railway trains #3 and #4 were the early 1970's remnant of Southern's 'Asheville Special' trains #15 and #16. In the picture here train #4 is approaching the Asheville passenger station from the yard. It's probably right about 9:00am as the train is scheduled to depart at 9:15am and is carded for 4 hours to make the 139 mile run to Salisbury.
> 
> The 'Asheville Special' ran from Greensboro to Asheville via Winston-Salem and Barber Junction carrying a through sleeper to/from New York. The New York sleeper was handled by the 'Crescent' northbound and by a secondary train called the 'Peach Queen' southbound.
> 
> In that dismal period from the mid-1960's up until Amtrak day Southern was ruthless in their efforts to eliminate as many passenger trains as they could and to minimize operating costs as much as possible with those that remained.
> 
> By late 1969 the Asheville train had it's eastern terminus shifted from Greensboro to Salisbury which shortened the length of it's trip by about 45-50 miles in each direction. It also lost the New York sleeper. Also during this period Southern 'simplified' the numbers assigned to it's handful of remaining passenger trains. The 'Crescent' and the 'Southerner' formerly trains 37/38 and 47/48 became the 'Southern Crescent' #1 and #2. The Asheville train became #3 and #4..... numbers which became available when the last remnant of the 'Royal Palm', a Cincinnati-Somerset, KY stub was discontinued. The secondary Washington-Atlanta train was named the 'Piedmont' in both directions becoming #5 and #6. The final passenger train which Southern operated into the Amtrak era was a single coach Washington-Lynchburg remnant of the 'Birmingham Special'. This train became #7 and #8.
> 
> Of course all of these except for the 'Crescent' were discontinued one-by-one in 1975 and 1976.
> 
> So....trains #3 and #4 operated tri-weekly (Sun, Tue, Fri) connecting for points north with #5 and #6 at Salisbury. By Amtrak day #5 and #6 were also on a day schedule so a sleeper wasn't really neccessary. Typical consist was a single FP-7 (usually either #6133, #6141, or #6147), a combine baggage/coach, a coach, and a dome coach which Southern acquired thirdhand from the N&W..... it was originally owned by the Wabash. Always thrifty with their resources, Southern would sometimes use those FP-7's for power on a local freight from Asheville to the Champion Papers mill in nearby Canton, NC on the days the passenger train was not running. I can recall seeing them switching the yard in Canton in early 1975 long after the freight service F-7's were gone.
> 
> In June 1975 the 'Piedmont' was discontinued south of Charlotte and rescheduled to break the connection with #3 and #4 in Salisbury. Ridership fell on the Asheville train to the point that it normally operated with just the combine and the dome after that. Of course #3 and #4 were already up for discontinuance by this time and they made their final runs on August 9, 1975.
> 
> I'll add that I am partial to trains #3 and #4. They were the first 'real' passenger train I ever rode. They are where I first had the chance to ride in a dome coach. Essentially, I am not old enough to have experienced the last years of privately operated passenger trains in the late 1960's BUT because Southern initially did not join Amtrak, I was able to ride their trains 3/4, 5/6, and 1/2 in the 1970's. This gives me a point of reference when talking to rail enthusiasts a little older than I am who did have the chance to ride pre-Amtrak passenger trains.
> 
> And as a final note - a reporter for the Asheville newspaper covering the discontinuance of trains #3 and #4 wrote a story of riding the last #4 from Asheville 30 miles to Old Fort, NC. Most of the assembled media got off the train there causing a local bystander to ask "What's going on? Is the Governor on that train?" The reporter claims to have answered "A passenger train just stopped in Old Fort. From now on that's going to be bigger news than the Governor."
Click to expand...




Notelvis said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notelvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Salisbury, NC is correct........ also the destination of Southern Railway train #4 shown at Asheville, NC in my avatar picture.
> 
> Your serve Shanghai -
> 
> 
> 
> Could you tell me more about that train? I dont know anything about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure. At the risk of getting carried away, here goes - Southern Railway trains #3 and #4 were the early 1970's remnant of Southern's 'Asheville Special' trains #15 and #16. In the picture here train #4 is approaching the Asheville passenger station from the yard. It's probably right about 9:00am as the train is scheduled to depart at 9:15am and is carded for 4 hours to make the 139 mile run to Salisbury.
> 
> The 'Asheville Special' ran from Greensboro to Asheville via Winston-Salem and Barber Junction carrying a through sleeper to/from New York. The New York sleeper was handled by the 'Crescent' northbound and by a secondary train called the 'Peach Queen' southbound.
> 
> In that dismal period from the mid-1960's up until Amtrak day Southern was ruthless in their efforts to eliminate as many passenger trains as they could and to minimize operating costs as much as possible with those that remained.
> 
> By late 1969 the Asheville train had it's eastern terminus shifted from Greensboro to Salisbury which shortened the length of it's trip by about 45-50 miles in each direction. It also lost the New York sleeper. Also during this period Southern 'simplified' the numbers assigned to it's handful of remaining passenger trains. The 'Crescent' and the 'Southerner' formerly trains 37/38 and 47/48 became the 'Southern Crescent' #1 and #2. The Asheville train became #3 and #4..... numbers which became available when the last remnant of the 'Royal Palm', a Cincinnati-Somerset, KY stub was discontinued. The secondary Washington-Atlanta train was named the 'Piedmont' in both directions becoming #5 and #6. The final passenger train which Southern operated into the Amtrak era was a single coach Washington-Lynchburg remnant of the 'Birmingham Special'. This train became #7 and #8.
> 
> Of course all of these except for the 'Crescent' were discontinued one-by-one in 1975 and 1976.
> 
> So....trains #3 and #4 operated tri-weekly (Sun, Tue, Fri) connecting for points north with #5 and #6 at Salisbury. By Amtrak day #5 and #6 were also on a day schedule so a sleeper wasn't really neccessary. Typical consist was a single FP-7 (usually either #6133, #6141, or #6147), a combine baggage/coach, a coach, and a dome coach which Southern acquired thirdhand from the N&W..... it was originally owned by the Wabash. Always thrifty with their resources, Southern would sometimes use those FP-7's for power on a local freight from Asheville to the Champion Papers mill in nearby Canton, NC on the days the passenger train was not running. I can recall seeing them switching the yard in Canton in early 1975 long after the freight service F-7's were gone.
> 
> In June 1975 the 'Piedmont' was discontinued south of Charlotte and rescheduled to break the connection with #3 and #4 in Salisbury. Ridership fell on the Asheville train to the point that it normally operated with just the combine and the dome after that. Of course #3 and #4 were already up for discontinuance by this time and they made their final runs on August 9, 1975.
> 
> I'll add that I am partial to trains #3 and #4. They were the first 'real' passenger train I ever rode. They are where I first had the chance to ride in a dome coach. Essentially, I am not old enough to have experienced the last years of privately operated passenger trains in the late 1960's BUT because Southern initially did not join Amtrak, I was able to ride their trains 3/4, 5/6, and 1/2 in the 1970's. This gives me a point of reference when talking to rail enthusiasts a little older than I am who did have the chance to ride pre-Amtrak passenger trains.
> 
> And as a final note - a reporter for the Asheville newspaper covering the discontinuance of trains #3 and #4 wrote a story of riding the last #4 from Asheville 30 miles to Old Fort, NC. Most of the assembled media got off the train there causing a local bystander to ask "What's going on? Is the Governor on that train?" The reporter claims to have answered "A passenger train just stopped in Old Fort. From now on that's going to be bigger news than the Governor."
Click to expand...

Interesting history.....IIRC, SR briefly ran a "Skyland Special" excursion train (steam powered?), with the dome car somewhere in there....do you remember the details on it?


----------



## Notelvis

The 'Skyland Special' you're thinking of was a selected weekends only 60 mile RT excursion from Asheville down the famous loops to Old Fort which Southern ran in 1975, 1976, and into 1977 I believe. It ran with a pair of FP7's, six or eight coaches including the dome, and a covered but otherwise open gondola car. Offering this train was the bone Southern tossed to the NC Regulatory Agency in order to secure permission to discontinue the regular Asheville-Salisbury train.

On my laptop at home I have a few photos from one of these trips. If I have a chance tonight I'll come back and post one of those.

There was also a pretty nifty brochure for the train printed on the same card stock as Southern's passenger timetables from the 1970's. It featured a nice sketch of FP7 #6141 hauling that dome coach behind it. It kept referring to the dome as the 'bubble car'...... ugghh.

Now the serious Southern afficiandos remember the 'Skyland Special' as an overnight Asheville-Miami train which operated down Saluda Mountain and through Columbia, SC. It had a Charlotte section until the early 1950's and was ultimately discontinued in the late 1950's. If this train existed today it would sure make trips to visit my mother-in-law in the Orlando area more tolerable! Leave Asheville around supper time, eat supper, sleep, wake-up, have breakfast, and step down from the train in Winter Park, FL....... sounds much better than more of I-95 to me!


----------



## Ryan

CHamilton said:


> Okay, I'll jump in for Jim.


That looks really, really familiar, but I can't place it. Definitely looks like the picture was taken from Superliner height.


----------



## CHamilton

Ryan said:


> That looks really, really familiar, but I can't place it. Definitely looks like the picture was taken from Superliner height.


Yes, Ryan, that is correct


----------



## cirdan

Ryan said:


> CHamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'll jump in for Jim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks really, really familiar, but I can't place it. Definitely looks like the picture was taken from Superliner height.
Click to expand...

Princeton IL?


----------



## Notelvis

How about Streator, IL?


----------



## CHamilton

Notelvis said:


> How about Streator, IL?


Sorry, not Streator. Here's a hint: A landmark for this stop is not on the station, but on a building nearby.


----------



## Notelvis

An absolute stab in the dark here - *Garden City, KS *with the landmark being the grain elevator across the tracks?


----------



## CHamilton

Notelvis said:


> An absolute stab in the dark here - *Garden City, KS *with the landmark being the grain elevator across the tracks?


Good guess, but not Garden City. Hint 2: The town's one train is scheduled for daylight in one direction and in the evening the other way, although the schedule has been pretty badly disrupted in recent months.


----------



## Notelvis

OK - sounds like a station on the route of the Empire Builder. The landmark hint doesn't help but the timetable clue is making me think *Rugby, ND*.


----------



## CHamilton

Notelvis said:


> OK - sounds like a station on the route of the Empire Builder. The landmark hint doesn't help but the timetable clue is making me think *Rugby, ND*.


Correct! Here's the landmark I was thinking of -- unfortunately, the pic is not mine.


----------



## Notelvis

Love the landmark -

Here's my contribution - should be easy. This building still exists but is no longer the passenger station for this city -


----------



## Shanghai

*Kansas City, MO*


----------



## Ryan

I *knew* that station looked familiar!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Dick (Shanghai) is Correct, that's KC for sure! The Master does it again!


----------



## Shanghai

*As Jim Hudson said, Here's one from the Master!!*

*It is an active station along a major Amtrak route.*







*Who will name the correct station??*


----------



## Notelvis

Late to the water dish but yes, Shanghai correctly identified the street level ediface Amtrak used for many years in Kansas City, MO.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Shanghai said:


> *As Jim Hudson said, Here's one from the Master!!*
> 
> *It is an active station along a major Amtrak route.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Who will name the correct station??*


Too easy Dick, Ill let someone else Name this Station!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Austin, Texas.


----------



## Shanghai

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Austin, Texas.


Yes, your turn to post a picture.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Shanghai said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Austin, Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, your turn to post a picture.
Click to expand...

Sorry guys, I still can't post.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Austin, Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, your turn to post a picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry guys, I still can't post.
Click to expand...

Then leave the the game to those who can post pics. That's what I do. I sometimes guess what the stations are but don't post my guess because I don't have pics to post.


----------



## CHamilton

Try this one.


----------



## jersey42

Does the sign say Kelso-Longview Wa?


----------



## CHamilton

jersey42 said:


> Does the sign say Kelso-Longview Wa?


Well, yes, it does. But I was hoping you couldn't read it. Oh, well. 

Your turn!


----------



## jersey42

Lets try an inside photo this time. Some of the views through the windows might help narrow this one down a little bit???


----------



## Shanghai

Must be Newark, NJ.


----------



## jersey42

Shanghai said:


> Must be Newark, NJ.


Sorry it is not Newark nor anywhere in New Jersey. It is a current station. The picture was taken last week.


----------



## jebr

AmtrakBlue said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Austin, Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, your turn to post a picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry guys, I still can't post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then leave the the game to those who can post pics. That's what I do. I sometimes guess what the stations are but don't post my guess because I don't have pics to post.
Click to expand...

Or simply state, in the guess, that they can't post a picture so the person who wants to can go. I don't see it being a problem (to guess if you don't have a picture) so long as that's stated right away, so that the guessing can continue without interruption.


----------



## Notelvis

Looks like *Grand Junction, CO*.


----------



## jersey42

It is indeed *Grand Junction, CO*. On this version of the photo, the station name is visible at the bottom center. Time for you to post another one.


----------



## Notelvis

Wow - I didn't notice where the name would have been in the floor...... it was the painted black ceiling that gave it away.

Here's my next offering - should not be difficult for this crowd -


----------



## rusty spike

Sacramento


----------



## Notelvis

Wow! Even before bedtime on the east coast.

Well Done Spike - your post.


----------



## rusty spike

I didn't know there was a bedtime on the east coast. :giggle:

Anyway, here' s another Amtrak "bus shelter"...


----------



## jebr

Is that Winnemucca, NV?


----------



## rusty spike

You bet--downtown winnemuca! Your turn


----------



## Bob Dylan

Is the Older Guy in the Shorts a Reno 911 Cop looking to Buist Someone on the next Zephyr??? :giggle:


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

jimhudson said:


> Is the Older Guy in the Shorts a Reno 911 Cop looking to Buist Someone on the next Zephyr??? :giggle:


He's wearing an Amtrak cap! He's not police!


----------



## jebr

There's a copyright notice under this, and I'll link to the actual page when someone guesses it. No cheating.


----------



## Ryan

West Glacier?


----------



## jebr

Ryan said:


> West Glacier?


Bingo.


----------



## Ryan

Wow, that was a real shot in the dark. I thought that building in the background with the angled roof looked vaguely familiar so I took a guess.


----------



## rusty spike

Swadian Hardcore said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the Older Guy in the Shorts a Reno 911 Cop looking to Buist Someone on the next Zephyr??? :giggle:
> 
> 
> 
> He's wearing an Amtrak cap! He's not police!
Click to expand...

The older guy in shorts? Probably the Mayor of Winnemuca, observing Winnemuca's twice daily thrill the CZ coming through town. The guy in the Amtrak cap...our conductor.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

rusty spike said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the Older Guy in the Shorts a Reno 911 Cop looking to Buist Someone on the next Zephyr??? :giggle:
> 
> 
> 
> He's wearing an Amtrak cap! He's not police!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The older guy in shorts? Probably the Mayor of Winnemuca, observing Winnemuca's twice daily thrill the CZ coming through town. The guy in the Amtrak cap...our conductor.
Click to expand...

Oh, right! My bad!


----------



## Notelvis

Ryan said:


> Wow, that was a real shot in the dark. I thought that building in the background with the angled roof looked vaguely familiar so I took a guess.



Looks like Bakersfield, CA/


----------



## Ryan

Correct!


----------



## Notelvis

OK - here we go...... (and Merry Christmas everyone!)


----------



## amtkstn

Fort Madison IA. The swc only stop in Iowa.


----------



## Notelvis

Correct! - Ft. Madison, IA.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

While we wait for amtkstn name this station.


----------



## pennyk

looks like Boston CA to me.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Boston is correct. Your turn to post.


----------



## pennyk

amtrakwolverine said:


> Boston is correct. Your turn to post.


I defer since I am incompetent with regard to posting photos.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Ok name this station


----------



## Notelvis

Aberdeen, MD maybe?


----------



## amtrakwolverine

aberdeen is correct.


----------



## Notelvis

OK -

Here's my next offering -


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

First thing I notice are the Horizon cars pulled by a P40DC.


----------



## Notelvis

Swadian Hardcore said:


> First thing I notice are the Horizon cars pulled by a P40DC.


Yes - that would narrow the choices down a bit. There are enough other clues that will enable a sharp-eyed Amtrak afficianado to get this one.

I'll add that when I took this photo in June 2012 the temperature was hovering at around 105.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Alton IL?


----------



## Notelvis

Alton, IL is correct.

Your serve sir!


----------



## amtrakwolverine




----------



## amtkstn

Pittsburgh PA?


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Pittsburgh is correct. your turn to post.


----------



## Shanghai

*It has been a few days since we have had any action here, so I will post this*

*picture until amtkstn returns.*







*Who can name this active Amtrak station?*


----------



## Notelvis

me - me!

Bellingham, WA.


----------



## Shanghai

Notelvis said:


> me - me!
> 
> Bellingham, WA.


*Yes - Yes. It is Bellingham, WA.*

*Your turn to post a photo.*


----------



## Notelvis

With deep appreciation for MrFSS who just recently scanned some old color slides for me, I would like to ratchet up the difficulty level a few notches.

This is an inactive Amtrak station. It was served..... usually during the night but not always..... by a long-distance train which was outright discontinued (as opposed to being rerouted).


----------



## LWBaxter

_A pure shot in the dark:_

_Valley City, ND_

_LWBaxter_


----------



## Notelvis

No - not Valley City.......... though I like the spirit of that guess.

I will say that this station was served from the day Amtrak began so that means those stations along the route of the North Coast Hiawatha may be discounted.


----------



## Shanghai

*Frisco, TX*


----------



## FriskyFL

Shanghai said:


> *Frisco, TX*


Frisco (named for the St Louis-San Francisco Railroad (the Frisco Line) has never had Amtrak service.

BTW, Frisco is now the home of the Railroad Museum that used to be located in Dallas Fair Park. (See http://www.museumoftheamericanrailroad.org/Home.aspx).

(We lived in Frisco from 1994 - 2004)


----------



## Notelvis

But a boxcar can go anywhere!!!!!

Not any station in Texas.

So here's what we know at this point -

1) This station was part of the Amtrak network on May 1, 1971 but is not now.

2) The train which served this station had it's schedule 'flipped' at least a couple of times so that stations en route that were served in darkness only did have some opportunity for day service.

3) This station lost service when it's train was discontinued..... not just rerouted.

4) This station was not served by the North Coast Hiawatha nor was it located in Texas.


----------



## Ashland Train Enthusiast

Notelvis said:


> But a boxcar can go anywhere!!!!!
> 
> Not any station in Texas.
> 
> So here's what we know at this point -
> 
> 1) This station was part of the Amtrak network on May 1, 1971 but is not now.
> 
> 2) The train which served this station had it's schedule 'flipped' at least a couple of times so that stations en route that were served in darkness only did have some opportunity for day service.
> 
> 3) This station lost service when it's train was discontinued..... not just rerouted.
> 
> 4) This station was not served by the North Coast Hiawatha nor was it located in Texas.


This is a tough one... I like it!

The part that's the most difficult is that it's an Amshack, so chances are this isn't the original station that was served on A day, right?

Given all this, I'm going to venture a guess at Fort Wayne, IN

~ DCTE


----------



## Notelvis

Good guess but not Ft. Wayne, IN.

This is picture I took myself as a teen-ager in the mid-1970's after I conned my dad into getting off the interstate on a family trip so that I could take a picture of an Amtrak station. That's my dad's 1976 green Buick Regal in the photo - notice that the brake lights are lit and the car is still running. As soon as I get my picture it's back in the car and back on the highway because that's how we rolled in the 1970's, right?

I'll add that this is not an Amshack per se - it's more a case of the host railroad putting in a new office building out by the railroad yard and providing Amtrak with a small waiting room in one end of the building. The closest comparison that I can think of would be the yard office/passenger station by Pomona Yard in Greensboro, NC which is no longer being used for passengers with the renovation of the old Southern station downtown. The building in my photo was larger and a little nicer than that SR building in Greensboro.

Out of curiousity this morning I located this building still standing in a Google Earth image taken just a few months ago. I'm not sure if this building was in place on May 1, 1971 or not BUT it was not built specifically for Amtrak. It was built with the immediate (and probably long-term) needs of the host freight railroad in mind...... perhaps even with the notion that Amtrak might not still be around by the time the host railroad needed that additional space on the end of the building.


----------



## LWBaxter

Parkersburg, WV on the route of Harley's Hornet (Shenandoah) The train where Amtrak tested the economy bedroom design with two, or was it four? rooms in an amfleet car.

LWB


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

LWBaxter said:


> Parkersburg, WV on the route of Harley's Hornet (Shenandoah) The train where Amtrak tested the economy bedroom design with two, or was it four? rooms in an amfleet car.
> 
> LWB


I don't think so. I think it was on the route of the Lone Star and the highway Notelvis was on must be ID-35.


----------



## Notelvis

The Shenandoah route and Parkersburg, WV are incorrect....... though a good guess as the Shenandoah did flip from a day train to a night train during it's lifespan...... and I once rode coach in it's roomettes in the rear equipped coach.

Swadian - if I were guessing I would also be giving lots of thought to the route of the Lone Star....... this station just has that vibe about it. I can tell you, however, that we were not making our family trip along I-35. I will also tell you that you're barking up the wrong tree with the Lone Star.

So NOW we know that -

1) This station was part of the Amtrak network on May 1, 1971 but is not now.

2) The train which served this station had it's schedule 'flipped' at least a couple of times so that stations en route that were served in darkness only did have some opportunity for day service.

3) This station lost service when it's train was discontinued..... not just rerouted.

4) This station was not served by the North Coast Hiawatha nor was it located in Texas.

5) This station was not served by the Shenandoah or the Lone Star.

6) This station was not located in any community served by I-35.


----------



## kal-tex

Tallahassee, Florida?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

I have no clue as to the station, but from your first post I've been thinking it's on the Sunset East route.


----------



## LWBaxter

The Hilltopper, Desert Wind, North Coast Hiawatha, Shenandoah are all eliminated because they were added after Amtrak day. I believe we have narrowed the train down to the Floridian, which did flip back and forth from a two days one night schedule to a two nights one day schedlule. The station must be south of Indiana as the train was rerouted several times across that state.

Anouther stab in the dark: Valdosta, GA which is on an interstate.

LWB


----------



## Notelvis

The Sunset East route is geographically close but was not part of the original Amtrak network May 1, 1971.

That said - I must congratulate Mr. (or Mrs) LWBaxter for remarkable deduction backed by a solid knowledge of routes Amtrak has operated over the past 40 years. Well played!!!!!!!!

This station is indeed *Valdosta, GA* and with it being located adjacent to the SCL freight yard on the edge of town, we were able to reach it from I-75 without having to drive all the way into town. I've still never really 'seen' Valdosta as my only other visit there was riding through in the middle of the night aboard the 'Floridian' shortly before it was discontinued in 1979.

I did have one other hint for this station and it was so good I'd like to share it anyway - that hint was "For a time during the 1970's Amtrak was not the only agency operating regularly scheduled passenger trains past this building." That other agency, of course, was the original 'Auto-Train' which passed through Valdosta with it's short-lived Louisville service.

OK - *LWBaxter*, it's your turn to post a station photograph!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Wow, how did a Frisco car end up in Georgia?


----------



## LWBaxter

I suspect the only puzzle is the one in the picture. A not so useful hint: my father referred to the headhouse as the world's second ugliest building. Don't bother with an internet search as the worlds architects have been busy. LWB


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

St. Louis, Missouri.


----------



## LWBaxter

Swadian is correct. The National Limited is backing into St. Louis.

My father's description may be based on WWII era biases.

If Swadian doesn't have a photo available perhaps Amtrkstn has one ready.

LWB


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

I have pictures on film, but I don't know how to upload them, so I must pass.


----------



## LWBaxter

_While we wait an extra credit non-AMTK depot that saw 14 trains a day in 1973._


----------



## Notelvis

14 trains every day or just weekdays?


----------



## LWBaxter

14 passenger trains every day, but no passenger trains now. The city has the same name as it's state.

LWB


----------



## Shanghai

*Iowa City, Iowa?*


----------



## LWBaxter

*No not Iowa City, Here is an arrival.*


----------



## Notelvis

OK - we're in Mexico........ that narrows things down a bit!


----------



## Shanghai

*Metamourus, Mexico?*


----------



## LWBaxter

_No not Metamouris. Here is tren 13 at the patio. I believe the middle coach is from the 1934 Hiawatha._


----------



## rrdude

LWBaxter said:


> 14 passenger trains every day, but no passenger trains now. T*he city has the same name as it's state.*
> 
> LWB


Well *THAT* narrows it down to an even twelve options.............


----------



## LWBaxter

rrdude said:


> LWBaxter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 14 passenger trains every day, but no passenger trains now. T*he city has the same name as it's state.*
> 
> LWB
> 
> 
> 
> Well *THAT* narrows it down to an even twelve options.............
Click to expand...

I doubt very many of those towns had 14 trains a day in 1973. the express trains ran at night on reletively slow schedules. Each night five passenger trains met five passenger trains on the 100 kms of single track CTC west of this station.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Chihuahua, Mexico?


----------



## LWBaxter

No not Chihuahua, but that is a good guess. Train 13 pictured above is on it's way to Chihuahua. Can you imagine two days and one night in an old NYC commuter coach?


----------



## Shanghai

*Puebla, Mexico?*


----------



## LWBaxter

> name='Shanghai' timestamp='1357039859' post='413898']*Puebla, Mexico?*
> 
> [/b]


*Another excellent guess, but not correct. This station once served even more trains untill a bypass was built to the east that shortenned the route from Mexico City to Monterey.*


----------



## jebr

Guanajuato, Guanajuato, Mexico?


----------



## Bob Dylan

Could it be Durango, Durango ??? :unsure:


----------



## LWBaxter

The branch riunning west from Durango to Aserraderos didn't meet the 100 km or 14 passenger train criteria. The 1970's NdeM maps showed a projected route to connect that branch to Mazatlan, but it was never built. The short answer is: it is not Durango.

In 1973 the mixto from Irapuato to Guanajuato handled a through 10&6 sleeper from Mexico City that passed by the station in question. In fact the all sleeper train from Mexico City to Guadalajara ran in two sections. Here it is in 1983 when it was running in one section and no longer all sleeper.

Where else could you ride the 20th Century Limited, Eagle, Azteca, Cities Streamliners, and California Zephur all on one train?


----------



## LWBaxter

*As I am off to internet free N. Idaho, and we don't seem to have a match between those who know the answer and those who have pictures to post, I will give it away! (Not that the answer can't be deduced from a road map now.) Drumroll please: *

*Queretaro, QRO **The station still exists according to the Google satelite view.*

*Anouther view from the next to last car on no. 6 El Tapiatio southbound climbing towards the Valley of Mexico.*


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

All right, nice to finally know! How you have a nice trip to Idaho!

I wish Mexico still had trains, they need one to Mexicali again!


----------



## amtrakwolverine

while we wait for LWBaxter to return name this current Amtrak station


----------



## Shanghai

*Must be Orlando, Florida!!*


----------



## pennyk

Shanghai said:


> *Must be Orlando, Florida!!*


hahahaha


----------



## amtkstn

Must be a current station. It has the Acela logo.


----------



## FriskyFL

Sanderson, TX?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

amtkstn said:


> Must be a current station. It has the Acela logo.


Think it has an Acela lounge?


----------



## cirdan

AmtrakBlue said:


> amtkstn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Must be a current station. It has the Acela logo.
> 
> 
> 
> Think it has an Acela lounge?
Click to expand...

yes, if you have an Acela ticket you can sit on the yellow step thing.


----------



## Bob Dylan

I think it's KIN, that's why Acelas don't stop there unless Dave is aboard! :giggle:


----------



## lo2e

I think the B-52s wrote a song about this station. :giggle:


----------



## Shanghai

If it isn't Orlando, FL or Kingston, RI it must be* Rouses Point, NY.*


----------



## pennyk

Shanghai said:


> If it isn't Orlando, FL or Kingston, RI it must be* Rouses Point, NY.*


For what it is worth, *I* think you are correct.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Shanghai Is correct It is rouses point


----------



## Notelvis

Does the old D&H station in Rouses Point still stand....... and is it in any kind of shape worth saving?


----------



## FriskyFL

What a beautiful station, first time visitors to the USA must be so impressed.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Rouses Point need a better station then this!


----------



## Shanghai

*Here's the next station.*

*It is an active Amtrak station.*


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Looks like the Southeast but I can't remember off the top of my head.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Sebring FL


----------



## Notelvis

Concur - here it is from the north end -


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Nice old smoothside cars! What train was that?


----------



## Shanghai

amtrakwolverine said:


> Sebring FL


*Yes, It is Sebring, Florida.*


----------



## Notelvis

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Nice old smoothside cars! What train was that?


'Silver Star' in 1981.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

OK name this station


----------



## Notelvis

Looks like Bellingham, WA.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

That sure looks like a commuter rail station.


----------



## zephyr17

Notelvis said:


> Looks like Bellingham, WA.


I second Bellingham.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Notelvis said:


> Looks like Bellingham, WA.


Bellingham is correct.


----------



## Notelvis

OK - Can anyone name this station?

Let's start with an interior photo taken in the late 1970's - and three clues to get the conjecture started.

1) This building is no longer the Amtrak station for this city. Amtrak now stops at a smaller and 'newer' station a couple of miles away.

2) At the time this picture was taken, four Amtrak trains stopped here each day. More Amtrak trains serve this city now.

3) Finally - this building still stands housing a popular and successful local business.


----------



## trainman74

Don't have a guess, but I love the colorful doors.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

That's a classic old Amtrak station. Those colours are really different from today. But I have no idea where it is.


----------



## tomfuller

Given the clues - my guess would be Martinez California. I've spent hours in the new MTZ station.


----------



## Notelvis

Martinez is not correct but it is a good guess given the clues you have to work with.

Let me add this 'outside' photograph taken the same day at train time. The platform arrangement and signage may be a helpful hint......


----------



## amtrakwolverine

L.A?


----------



## Notelvis

Not LA either.


----------



## LWBaxter

_Glendale, CA?_


----------



## amtrakwolverine

STL?


----------



## Notelvis

No on Glendale and no on St. Louis...... but both reasonable guesses based on the clues so far.

Here's one more clue - In January 1979 all four of the trains which stopped at this station had sleeping cars in the consist. Now, only two of the trains (one in each direction) serving this city at a different station carry sleepers.


----------



## johnny.menhennet

Oakland!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

johnny.menhennet said:


> Oakland!


I don't think it's OAK. I can't think of the other train that had sleepers. Maybe it's Fort Worth, TX.


----------



## LWBaxter

_The platform looks like Oakland and the interior of the depot looks like an SP box ala San Jose, Salem, Sacramento, but I thought Oakland was condemmed after the eathquake ruling out the still in use clue. Fort worth hasn't moved two miles, more like two blocks. I will take a wild guess: Oxnard with the second sleeper train being the Spirit of California (MedFlyer)._


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

LWBaxter said:


> _The platform looks like Oakland and the interior of the depot looks like an SP box ala San Jose, Salem, Sacramento, but I thought Oakland was condemmed after the eathquake ruling out the still in use clue. Fort worth hasn't moved two miles, more like two blocks. I will take a wild guess: Oxnard with the second sleeper train being the Spirit of California (MedFlyer)._


But the Spirit of California didn't run in 1979.


----------



## johnny.menhennet

Sorry I didn't see the #3 clue about still in use. I would then go with Cincinnati, as more of a wild guess.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Another shot in the dark. Seattle?


----------



## AlanB

johnny.menhennet said:


> Sorry I didn't see the #3 clue about still in use. I would then go with Cincinnati, as more of a wild guess.


Can't be Cincinnati, since MORE trains stop there today than did in 1979. Cinncy only has the Cardinal.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

amtrakwolverine said:


> Another shot in the dark. Seattle?


I don't think so. It's always been King Street Station.



AlanB said:


> I'm thinking Emeryville.


But what was the other train that stopped there that got cancelled? The Spirit of California didn't run until 1981.


----------



## TCRT

Raleigh, NC?


----------



## Notelvis

Correct Mr. TCRT! This is *Raleigh, NC *and it is your turn to post a station picture.

The building now houses 'Logan's Trading Post' which deals in landscaping and gardening supplies. The last time I was there they even had a trendy little coffee shop in the station's old sandwich shop. The two trains when I took these photos in January 1979 were the 'Silver Star' and the 'Champion'. The 'Champion' was discontinued in October 1979 and Amtrak relocated to the 'newer' former Southern Railway station in 1987 when CSX severed the old Seaboard main line north of Norlina, NC. Now, in addition to the 'Silver Star', Raleigh is served by the NC supported 'Carolinian' and two daily 'Piedmonts'.

There was great speculation overnight everyone - I was not surprised to see the 'Spirit of California' and Oakland mentioned as clearly this station would need to be located in a state that subsidizes passenger service. The guess of Ft. Worth was unexpected but still pretty logical considering the 'Lone Star' and 'Inter-American'.

Here are another couple photos taken at Raleigh's old Seaboard passenger station - both would likely have been 'easier' than the interior photo I started with...... particularly the one with the station name sign visible!


----------



## TCRT

Here's a former station with a similar story to Notelvis's most recent post (and my apologies if this one has already been posted, especially as it's not very nice to look at...).






A couple of hints about this station:

- Amtrak still serves this town, but at a separate (and newer) station.

- This town now has more Amtrak service than it ever has previously.


----------



## Shanghai

Beaumont, TX


----------



## Bob Dylan

Shanghai said:


> Beaumont, TX


Its not the Old Beaumont Dick, there"s now a Million Dollar Amshak there!! That platform wasnt as classy as this one, Id say somewhere in New Jersey or KIN, RI! :giggle:


----------



## TCRT

Nope, not in TX and not on the NEC.


----------



## Shanghai

*Alliance, Ohio*


----------



## Notelvis

Absolute stab in the dark here -

Mt. Vernon, WA?


----------



## LWBaxter

East Olympia? Now served by the Centennial Station, OLW (Olympia-Lacey, WA)


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Those forests do look like the Southeast.


----------



## TCRT

Sorry, but it's not in WA and it's not Alliance.

Hint #2: This station received two trains per day. The new station gets more than that.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Springfield,MA?


----------



## Notelvis

Another stab in the dark -

Waterloo, IN?


----------



## TCRT

Waterloo and Springfield are both good guesses, but neither is correct.

Hint #3: No trains stopped in this town in 1971, but Amtrak trains did run through it.


----------



## Shanghai

*Madera, CA??*


----------



## Notelvis

OK - with this latest hint I'm going to guess *Du Quion, IL *on the former Illinois Central....... thinking a stop that was not served in 1971 even though the Panama Limited passed through, has a relatively newer passenger shelter, and now has more passenger service than it did before the new shelter was erected.


----------



## TCRT

Both good guesses.....but both still incorrect.

Hint #4: Amtrak trains use two separate routes through this town.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

michigan city IN?


----------



## Notelvis

New Buffalo, MI?


----------



## TCRT

Notelvis said:


> New Buffalo, MI?


This one is correct!

The photograph showed the old New Buffalo station, which was located on the railroad line that carries the _Pere Marquette. _It opened in 1984, when that train began service. In 2009, a new station opened on the Amtrak-owned Michigan Line, which carries the _Wolverine_ and _Blue Water_ (and had been carrying trains since the formation of Amtrak), and the old station was closed. When the switch happened, New Buffalo went from receiving two trains per day to six (though a total of ten trains per day on both lines pass through town).


----------



## Notelvis

OK - next up -

An active station which has always had at least four passenger trains per day during the Amtrak era. Can anyone name it from this angle?


----------



## RampWidget

Deerfield Beach?


----------



## Notelvis

Not Deerfield Beach........ good guess though.


----------



## Notelvis

Another hint -

This station currently serves 4 Amtrak trains daily. It has, at various times served 6 Amtrak trains...... though not neccessarily every day.


----------



## pennyk

It looks like it could be Winter Park, FL. But it would not be a current photo, since WPK does not look like that now.


----------



## Scott Orlando

Winter Park, my home station


----------



## Notelvis

pennyk is correct. *Winter Park, FL!* Your turn to post a station.

Scott O. is correct also..... he was weighing in while I was responding to pennyk!

The original photo, taken from the southbound 'Silver Star' dates from March 1981. If no one had guessed it by the time I got home this evening, I was prepared to post THIS Winter Park photo from December 2011.


----------



## pennyk

Notelvis said:


> pennyk is correct. *Winter Park, FL!* Your turn to post a station.
> 
> The original photo, taken from the southbound 'Silver Star' dates from March 1981. If no one had guessed it by the time I got home this evening, I was prepared to post THIS photo from December 2011.


The station is under construction now due to SunRail, and I believe the building will be replaced with a bigger and better station building. I do not have any photos to post, so anyone may post one in my place.

WPK used to be my home station (from 1988 to 2003). Now it is Orlando.


----------



## Scott Orlando

A picture of 91 SB from November (I cant find a newer one, shame on me!) in WPK. Center platform is gone, east track moved. Northwest and east platforms under construction.


----------



## Shanghai

*WOW!! Penny got one correct!! Congratulations.*

*I'll post this picture for Penny.*


----------



## TimePeace

San Luis Obispo?


----------



## Scott Orlando

Boca Raton?


----------



## FriskyFL

West Palm Beach


----------



## Shanghai

FriskyFL said:


> West Palm Beach


*Correct Frisky!! Your turn to post a photo.*


----------



## FriskyFL

OK...I would guess that a few hints are in order.


On A-day in 1971, this station saw 4 trains per day.

This photo was taken sometime in 1975

The view ls looking toward the east

This station still exists, but is no longer an active Amtrak station.


----------



## Notelvis

OK - Thought process here -

Looks like a Santa Fe caboose.

In 1971 the 'Texas Chief' and 'Super Chief' stopped at two stations in Illinois which no longer have any service since the 'Southwest Chief' was shifted to the former CB&Q between Chicago and Galesburg.

Looking east at Streator, IL, a station I actually went in and out of a couple of times in the 1990's, there is a sweeping curve not visible here.

For these reasons, I'm guessing *Chillicothe, IL*.........


----------



## FriskyFL

Your powers of deductive reasoning are superb. Yes, this badly faded photo was taken at Chilicothe, IL, sometime in 1975.


----------



## Notelvis

FriskyFL said:


> Your powers of deductive reasoning are superb. Yes, this badly faded photo was taken at Chilicothe, IL, sometime in 1975.


My wife tells me that I am a total train geek and she thinks I'm having an affair with Julie. She says "Every time you call that Julie you disappear a few days later on a 'train trip'.

Give me a few minutes to do a little research on the picture I want to post next and I'll come back with a station worthy of the talent here.


----------



## Notelvis

Here we go - and a few hints to get everyone started.

This picture was taken in 1981 and this was an active Amtrak Station at that time serving two trains a day. It's almost train time and people are gathering at the track closest the camera which is where the train will stop. That's my red suitcase by-the-way.

The station is not active now. In fact, the railroad in front of the station is abandoned and mostly pulled up. The most recent Google Earth image for this small city is more than 5 years old but this building was still standing in those images which I looked at..... THAT was the research I was talking about.

The train which served this station still operates........ just on a different route now.

Finally - for a time this small city was served by long-distance Amtrak trains on two different routes. The other train stopped at a different station.

Good luck everyone -


----------



## Notelvis

Another hint - The 'other' LD train which served this small city had been discontinued altogether by the time the train which stopped at this station had been rerouted.


----------



## railiner

I'll take a guess....Richmond, Indiana? The former C&O station used at one time by the Cardinal? The other station was the PRR station used by the defunct National Limited.


----------



## railiner

If I'm correct, pass next photo to someone that can post one.......


----------



## Shanghai

*Creston, IA?*


----------



## Notelvis

You folks never fail to impress me -

Railiner is correct -

This is the former C&O station in *Richmond, IN *used by the train now known as the 'Cardinal' until the Cardinal was rerouted back through Indianapolis.

I didn't even have to drop my hint about noticing the (Indiana) Limestone rockwork on the building.

The floor is open to anyone wishing to post the next photograph as Mr. Railiner has passed on that honor.


----------



## Gfoley4

This one shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Ardmore, PA?


----------



## Bob Dylan

To me it Looks like the Next Station on the Keystone Line, Paoli, Pa. :unsure: (If I'm Correct it's open to Post a Pic, I like to play but can't Post pics!)


----------



## Gfoley4

jimhudson said:


> To me it Looks like the Next Station on the Keystone Line, Paoli, Pa. :unsure: (If I'm Correct it's open to Post a Pic, I like to play but can't Post pics!)


Yep, that's right! It's open for anyone now.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Ok name this station


----------



## lo2e

That looks like *Rutland, VT*.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

rutland is correct. Your turn to post.


----------



## lo2e

Time for everyone's favorite - Name that Amshack!

This is NOT on a current Amtrak route, and I'm pretty sure this lovely building is no longer standing. Aaaaaand, GO!


----------



## johnny.menhennet

Borie, WY?


----------



## lo2e

Borie is right! Amazing that you picked that out. Your turn, johnny!


----------



## Notelvis

Nothing but a slab there now as observed a couple of years ago riding through on a CZ detour.


----------



## railiner

Notelvis said:


> Nothing but a slab there now as observed a couple of years ago riding through on a CZ detour.





Notelvis said:


> Nothing but a slab there now as observed a couple of years ago riding through on a CZ detour.


I made several trips to Borie when they first started bypassing Cheyenne, and at that time a slab was all there was. The chartered Greyhound MC-8 shuttle to and from Cheyenne served as the 'depot' until the train arrived. The UP/Amtrak agent came out on the bus with the passengers. That 'shack' was added later....


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Good job, Johnny! That was really a hard one!


----------



## Shanghai

http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w82/shanghai34/00mw6_zps7b5150cd.jpg

*It's been five days without any action, please try this one!!*


----------



## the_traveler

I know that one, but don't have any photos, so I'll pass on that. (And no, it's not KIN!)


----------



## Ryan

Shanghai said:


> http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w82/shanghai34/00mw6_zps7b5150cd.jpg
> *It's been five days without any action, please try this one!!*







No idea, but since you guys are up that way, I'll guess Wells, ME.


----------



## pennyk

From Shanghai who is sitting next to be in FC on AE 2251 just south of PVD, you are correct.


----------



## Ryan

HUZZAH!!!! 

After I finish cooking breakfast, I'll scare up another picture and get it posted. You guys have a good day on the rails!


----------



## Ryan

OK, here we go:





Fullerton AMTRAK Station by SpokkerJones, on Flickr

(edited to add attribution after GG-1's correct response)


----------



## Gfoley4

I'm thinking something on the old Santa Fe Railway, but no idea which station.


----------



## GG-1

Aloha

Fullerton CA


----------



## Bob Dylan

GG-1 said:


> Aloha
> Fullerton CA


Eric Beat me to it! I think it's Fullerton also! :hi:


----------



## Ryan

You are correct!


----------



## GG-1

Aloha

Ok here is my contribution.







Don't Cheat, I did not mask out the sign. It is an active station.


----------



## Notelvis

Looks like the passenger shelter (which I don't believe is used anymore) for westbound trains at *Harpers Ferry, WV*


----------



## Ryan

Agreed.


----------



## GG-1

Aloha

It is indeed Harper's Ferry, From the cleaning equipment I thought it is still used. It was raining as we headed to the Gathering.


----------



## Notelvis

Not sure whether it's out-of-service or not....... though I do know that when I rode the westbound Capitol Limited last in March 2012 that we crossed over and stopped on the station side of the tracks at Harpers Ferry.

OK..... Give me a few minutes to find another station photo to post........ back in a few minutes.


----------



## Notelvis

OK..... why not a train station picture that actually has a train in it?

This photo dates from the late 1970's but you will know that immediately from the phase I scheme on the locomotive.

The station building visible above and behind the train still stands but this train has been discontinued. There is no Amtrak service to this city now.






And one hint to get you started...... Amtrak had moved out of the main station and into the adjacent REA building when this photo was taken in about 1978 or 79. Here is a photo of the entrance to the Amtrak ticket office and waiting room in this city -


----------



## TimePeace

Rochester NY?


----------



## amtkstn

Nashville TN


----------



## Notelvis

amtkstn is correct - *Nashville, TN*.

Well Done!


----------



## Shanghai

*Cheyenne, WY*


----------



## Notelvis

Shanghai said:


> *Cheyenne, WY*


That's a nice guess given the stonework of the building but amtkstn has already correctly named *Nashville, TN.*


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Well its been 4 days so to keep this thread going name this former amtrak station.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Wildwood, FL?


----------



## Shanghai

*Borie, WY?*


----------



## amtkstn

The pic is very small. Can you post a bigger one?


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Fixed and its not wildwood or borie.


----------



## Notelvis

From the appearance of the trees and sandy soil (plus the downright flatness) here, it has got to be somewhere southeast like Florida or some other gulf coast place......

After poking around on Google Earth, I'm guessing *Biloxi, MS *on the route of the long-suspended Sunset East.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

biloxi is correct. your turn.


----------



## Notelvis

Continuing with the 'platform' theme, can anyone name the location of this active Amtrak Station?


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Looks like the texas eagle and sunset limited. Im guessing SAS.


----------



## LWBaxter

_Ft Worth , TX_

_LWB_


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Emeryville, CA.


----------



## Bob Dylan

I second Ft. Worth!


----------



## cirdan

I agree, Fort Worth, the highway viaduct in the background gives it away. and the track that actually crosses the middle platform

If you look carefully at the tower with the satellite antennas, you'll recognize it in my signature picture.


----------



## Ryan

So it is, neat!


----------



## Notelvis

LWBaxter is the first of several people to correctly identify *Ft. Worth, TX*. Your turn to post a photo.

This photo dates from 2002...... Texas Eagle is the train arriving on the left, consist for the Heartland Flyer (which I will be catching a couple of hours later) to Oklahoma City is on the right.


----------



## cirdan

Notelvis said:


> LWBaxter is the first of several people to correctly identify *Ft. Worth, TX*. Your turn to post a photo.
> This photo dates from 2002...... Texas Eagle is the train arriving on the left, consist for the Heartland Flyer (which I will be catching a couple of hours later) to Oklahoma City is on the right.


Judging by the perfect state of the track, it must have been done not too long before then.

From my recollection it's still looking pretty good today.


----------



## LWBaxter

The freeway in the background of the previous photo is above tower 55 and is a major reason that a fly-over is an unlikely solution for that very busy RR x-ing.

LWB

I have a station photo, but am having trouble getting the insert photo button to work. Will retry shortly.

LWB


----------



## LWBaxter

Here is a former station for an existing Amtrak train:

http://i1252.photobucket.com/albums/hh570/LWBaxter/LWB2_zps5f52ee87.jpg

LWB


----------



## GG-1

cirdan said:


> I agree, Fort Worth, the highway viaduct in the background gives it away. and the track that actually crosses the middle platform
> If you look carefully at the tower with the satellite antennas, you'll recognize it in my signature picture.


Aloha

The second picture in your signature is similar to one I took, when a "security guard" started to hassle me about including the engine, track, and buildings in the picture. Our car attendant heard her comments so came up to us and then took our pictures in the same place. hi comment to the guard " I can as I am an employee"


----------



## Notelvis

Here is LWBaxter's station photo -

I'm going to go out on a limb and say that the train looks like the _Empire Builder!_


----------



## Shanghai

*Williston, ND*


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Former ann arbor station?


----------



## LWBaxter

Notelvis: Thanks for posting my photo. The screen locks up the moment I select the Image button.

You are correct. The train is the Empire Builder.

LWB


----------



## amtrakwolverine

St.Cloud?


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Yakima, WA?


----------



## LWBaxter

Not St. Cloud. A good guess as the depots have many similarities.

http://www.google.com/imgres?q=st+cloud+depot+picture&hl=en&sa=X&tbo=d&rlz=1R2AURU_enUS499&biw=1680&bih=878&tbm=isch&tbnid=VIy--MRzA3osfM:&imgrefurl=http://www.flickriver.com/groups/st_cloud_minnesota__amtrak/pool/interesting/&docid=rNF2FGgV8PVDJM&imgurl=http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4098/4906089558_6b24533902.jpg&w=500&h=375&ei=WlgDUejUA83yyAGP_4G4BA&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=1374&vpy=185&dur=1813&hovh=194&hovw=259&tx=103&ty=220&sig=114379789654097998732&page=1&tbnh=142&tbnw=196&start=0&ndsp=41&ved=1t:429,r:31,s:0,i:183

LWB


----------



## LWBaxter

No not Ann Arbor, not Williston.

Swadian is on the right track as the Empire Builder no longer serves Yakima, but the depot pictured is not Yakima.

LWB


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

LWBaxter said:


> No not Ann Arbor, not Williston.Swadian is on the right track as the Empire Builder no longer serves Yakima, but the depot pictured is not Yakima.
> 
> LWB


Maybe Breckenridge, MN?


----------



## LWBaxter

_Breckenridge, MN is another good guess, as it is on the historic GN route of the Empire Builder between the Twin Cities and Fargo, and the Empire Builder now runs via the NP line through Staples. but the depot pictured is not Breckenridge!_

_LWB_


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Argh! This is really hard, even for an EB fan! But please, keep it hard, there's not that many other possiblities!


----------



## LWBaxter

Hint: note the similarities in architecture between St Cloud and the station pictured. Probably built by the same railroad.

LWB


----------



## Shanghai

*Red Wing, MN*


----------



## Notelvis

How about *Wilmar, MN *then?

That would mean that this photo was taken before October 1979....... but then the 'newness' of the F40 (and the scheme it is wearing) as well as the semaphore signals would suggest that as well.


----------



## LWBaxter

No. not Red Wing, or Wilmar.

Another hint: this is a college town.

LWB


----------



## TCRT

That would leave Morris, MN then, home of the University of Minnesota Morris.


----------



## railiner

cirdan said:


> I agree, Fort Worth, the highway viaduct in the background gives it away. and the track that actually crosses the middle platform
> If you look carefully at the tower with the satellite antennas, you'll recognize it in my signature picture.


A bit off topic perhaps, but that photo you refer to shows what I believe are not 'satellite antennas', but rather microwave antennas.....


----------



## Shanghai

*Winona, MN*


----------



## railiner

Could it be Detroit Lakes?


----------



## LWBaxter

No, not Winona, and not Red Wing. While my initial hint, that the Empire Builder no longer stops at this depot, leaves open the posibility that it now stops at a different depot in the same city, in this case it no longer serves this town.

LWB


----------



## Shanghai

*Duluth, MN*


----------



## JayPea

Ellensburg, WA?


----------



## LWBaxter

Jay Pea is correct. It is a very late Empire Builder westbound at Ellensburg. Incidentally hwy 26 that day was a couple of ruts in the drifting snow.

Your Turn to post a photo.

LWB


----------



## JayPea

The amount of snow at Ellensburg threw me off for a second; Ellensburg is practically a desert and usually doesn't get that much snow at one time! :lol:

Here's my entry:


----------



## Shanghai

*That's an easy one: Fort Lauderdale, Florida!!*


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

LWBaxter said:


> Jay Pea is correct. It is a very late Empire Builder westbound at Ellensburg. Incidentally hwy 26 that day was a couple of ruts in the drifting snow.Your Turn to post a photo.
> 
> LWB


Highway 26? ellensburg did used to have US Route 10, but what are you talking about?


----------



## JayPea

Swadian Hardcore said:


> LWBaxter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jay Pea is correct. It is a very late Empire Builder westbound at Ellensburg. Incidentally hwy 26 that day was a couple of ruts in the drifting snow.Your Turn to post a photo.
> 
> LWB
> 
> 
> 
> Highway 26? ellensburg did used to have US Route 10, but what are you talking about?
Click to expand...


Highway 26 runs from my hometown of Colfax to Vantage, on I-90, which is about 25 miles from Ellensburg. No doubt that's the reason for the reference to Highway 26. Incidentally, portions of US 10 still exist; just west of Ellensburg there is a highway designated WA Highway 10 that was part of old US 10. WA 10 closely follows the BNSF route over Stampede Pass and there was (don't know if it still is there) one of the few remaining semaphores along the BNSF route in this area. Also, the whole 25 miles of old US 10, now known as Huntzinger Road, from Vantage to Ellensburg are still in use.


----------



## JayPea

Shanghai said:


> *That's an easy one: Fort Lauderdale, Florida!!*


You're right about Ft. Lauderdale. I've been having trouble posting pictures so I posted this giveaway to see if I could figure it out. Obviously I did!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

JayPea said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LWBaxter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jay Pea is correct. It is a very late Empire Builder westbound at Ellensburg. Incidentally hwy 26 that day was a couple of ruts in the drifting snow.Your Turn to post a photo.
> 
> LWB
> 
> 
> 
> Highway 26? ellensburg did used to have US Route 10, but what are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Highway 26 runs from my hometown of Colfax to Vantage, on I-90, which is about 25 miles from Ellensburg. No doubt that's the reason for the reference to Highway 26.
Click to expand...

I'll go look for it.


----------



## Shanghai

*Here is another easy one. This is an active Amtrak Station.*

http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w82/shanghai34/00lad7_zps83956433.jpg

*Go for it!!*


----------



## railiner

Dallas. If correct, let someone who can, post next one.....


----------



## Shanghai

railiner said:


> Dallas. If correct, let someone who can, post next one.....


Dallas is correct. I thought one of our Texas members would know the correct answer, but

the Northeast came through again!!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

That makes me wonder, where are most of our members from? Northeast? Midwest? South Central?


----------



## JayPea

Swadian Hardcore said:


> That makes me wonder, where are most of our members from? Northeast? Midwest? South Central?


How about None of the Above? :lol: I live in the Pacific Northwest.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

JayPea said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That makes me wonder, where are most of our members from? Northeast? Midwest? South Central?
> 
> 
> 
> How about None of the Above? :lol: I live in the Pacific Northwest.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I know, I was just throwing possilities out there.


----------



## HoosierStater

I'm FROM the Midwest (hence my handle), in the mid-Atlantic (it does count as the Northeast, I suppose, I'm along the corridor), and soon moving to the Southeast....


----------



## the_traveler

I'm usually here, sometimes there, but most times where the train goes!


----------



## Notelvis

I'll toss one out here -

Photo taken in the early 1980's....... station is still standing and still active though the area around it has changed somewhat -


----------



## Shanghai

*Manassas, VA*


----------



## Notelvis

Bingo Shanghai - *Manassas, VA *is correct.

Care to post the next photograph?


----------



## Shanghai

*Below is my photo. It is an active Amtrak Station.*

http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w82/shanghai34/00bef8_zpsc9e0edd8.jpg

*The station is on the left of the photo with the red trimmed windows.*


----------



## Notelvis

I think I've got this one but I'll hold off for the time being........ give some other folks a chance to win.


----------



## JayPea

Martinsburg, WV?


----------



## Ryan

Martinsburg only sees the Superliner-equipped Capitol Limited.

Somewhere up in the Northeast, that looks like Massachusetts plates on the green van and Vermont plates on the white car.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Looks like something on the Vermonter. Those tracks are jointed rail.


----------



## greatcats

Looks like it could be Brattleboro, VT.


----------



## JayPea

Ryan said:


> Martinsburg only sees the Superliner-equipped Capitol Limited.


And that's what happens when one pays attention only to the building and not the train nearby. Boy, do I feel stupid now! :blush:


----------



## Ocala Mike

greatcats beat me to it; definitely Brattleboro, VT.


----------



## Shanghai

greatcats said:


> Looks like it could be Brattleboro, VT.


*Yes, Brattleboro, Vermont it is!!*


----------



## greatcats

I do not post photos, so next please. I have ridden that line years ago when it was the Montrealer. I have friends in Brattleboro and have stopped there several times. My habit of checking out train stations when on driving trips pays off. Do I win a prize?


----------



## Shanghai

*I will post a picture for greatcats.*

http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w82/shanghai34/00irw9_zps3cd59ff0.jpg

*It is an active Amtrak station.*


----------



## tomfuller

First guess is Albuquerque. I remember an archway like that there.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

I see overhead catinary. I say its on the NEC


----------



## JayPea

How about Westerly, RI?


----------



## Ryan

That's definitely CT-style constant tension catenary.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

I 2nd westerly


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

That's definately Westerly.


----------



## Shanghai

Swadian Hardcore said:


> That's definately Westerly.


*You are definately correct!!*

*Is Westerly next to Praven??*


----------



## JayPea

Looks like I got lucky and got Westerly first! This interior shot of this active Amtrak station may prove difficult (At least I hope so!  ) so I'll throw in the clue that this station shares a certain distinction with very few other Amtrak stations.

:


----------



## AmtrakBlue

NOL?


----------



## Bob Dylan

Think Betty may be Right! Is that the "New and improved" Magnolia Room in SuperBowl City? :giggle:


----------



## AmtrakBlue

jimhudson said:


> Think Betty may be Right! Is that the "New and improved" Magnolia Room in SuperBowl City? :giggle:


I based my guess on what I've heard here on the forum about the Magnolia Room (notice the beat up seats) and the fact that few Amtrak stations have first-class lounges.

If I am right, someone can take my place and post the next pic.


----------



## JayPea

No, not New Orleans.


----------



## Ocala Mike

Wild guess, based on that wood paneling that I know exists at this station: Wishram, WA;

Anyway, what's the distinction?


----------



## JayPea

You are very close, Mike. So close that if I mentioned the distinction you'd get it right away!


----------



## Shanghai

*Bingen-White Salmon, WA*


----------



## JayPea

Bingen - White Salmon it is! The distinction is that the station is one of the very few that has the name of two towns on its sign. The station itself is in Bingen, but the two towns share a common police force and other city services. So why not an Amtrak stop as well? The station (and several predecessors) have been duly named since about 1930 when done so by the SP&S.


----------



## Shanghai

*Here is a really tough one!! I may need to give some hints, but for now,*

*let's see if we have any "experts" who can name the station!!*

http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w82/shanghai34/00lfd4_zpse6ba840d.jpg


----------



## Notelvis

Looks like *DeLand, FL *to me. My very first solo ride on an Amtrak train was on the Silver Star from Hamlet, NC to DeLand, FL to visit a friend there in November 1976. I had just turned 14.

Here's what it looked like then - Anybody notice anything odd about the train in this picture?


----------



## TCRT

Notelvis said:


> Here's what it looked like then - Anybody notice anything odd about the train in this picture?


It's got Auto Train Corporation locomotives - was then from the period when the _Floridian_ combined with the Louisville _Auto Train_ service?


----------



## Notelvis

TCRT said:


> Notelvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what it looked like then - Anybody notice anything odd about the train in this picture?
> 
> 
> 
> It's got Auto Train Corporation locomotives - was then from the period when the _Floridian_ combined with the Louisville _Auto Train_ service?
Click to expand...

Gold Star Sir! You are correct.

This is the combined 'Floridian' and 'Louisville Auto-Train'. The next stop is Sanford where the AT section will terminate and a red-nosed SDP40-F will take the 'Floridian' on to Miami.

*Mr. TCRT, would you like to post the next station photo? *I'm going to be out-of-town this weekend and my plans include being totally unplugged from the internet for a couple of nights. Give me a good book and a room(ette) with a view on the California Zephyr and I'll be fine!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Notelvis said:


> Looks like *DeLand, FL *to me. My very first solo ride on an Amtrak train was on the Silver Star from Hamlet, NC to DeLand, FL to visit a friend there in November 1976. I had just turned 14.
> Here's what it looked like then - Anybody notice anything odd about the train in this picture?


It's got Auto Train locomotives pulling Amtrak cars. I don't know how those Universals performed on pax trains.


----------



## TCRT

Notelvis said:


> *Mr. TCRT, would you like to post the next station photo? *I'm going to be out-of-town this weekend and my plans include being totally unplugged from the internet for a couple of nights. Give me a good book and a room(ette) with a view on the California Zephyr and I'll be fine!


Certainly! A photo will follow later this evening when I am not away from my photos.


----------



## Ocala Mike

You guys snuck my "home" southbound station in here while I wasn't on-line! I'll have to pay closer attention, I guess. I don't consider Ocala my home station any more, because I refuse to ride an Ambus.


----------



## TCRT

As promised, here's an unidentified station. This one should not be too terribly difficult if one knows their post-1971 stations.


----------



## Shanghai

*Omaha, NE*


----------



## Notelvis

I'm not thinking Omaha because of the other railroad visible on the other side of the parking lot.

I'm 95% sure I know this one (sat beside it for 90 minutes on a train trip last March as there was a problem just ahead of our train not allowing us to proceed) but again, after 3:30pm today I'm planning to be totally unplugged from the internet until Sunday evening....... might not even log in again until Monday...... and I don't want to muddy the waters by starting one and then dropping out of sight for 3-days.


----------



## MikefromCrete

Hammond-Whiting, IN.

(If I'm right, I don't have any photos to post, so someone else can do so)


----------



## amtrakwolverine

I also vote for Hammond-Whiting


----------



## TCRT

Hammond Whiting is correct!


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Since mike does not have a image to post I will post one on his behalf. this is a current amtrak station. Who can name it.


----------



## jersey42

I think it is Old Saybrook CT.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Old saybrook is correct.Your turn to post.


----------



## jersey42

Here is recent interior photo of a current Amtrak station. I think this may be a very easy one. 



http://hostthenpost.org


----------



## Shanghai

*Trenton, NJ*


----------



## jersey42

Shanghai. It's not Trenton. I will wait a while before I give hints.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

New mexico? I notice arches outside the windows


----------



## jersey42

Yes, those are arches outside the windows. But the station is not in New Mexico.


----------



## jersey42

Here is another hint. Many Amtrak trains stop at this station each day.


----------



## rusty spike

Stockton, Ca


----------



## jersey42

rusty spike said:


> Stockton, Ca


Stockton was a good guess because it fits both hints, but it is not the right answer.

Next hint: This station serves trains from multiple Amtrak routes.


----------



## johnny.menhennet

I honestly have no idea, but my guess is Davis, CA


----------



## jersey42

johnny.menhennet said:


> I honestly have no idea, but my guess is Davis, CA


Excellent guess. It is indeed Davis, CA. Here is an exterior photo where you can see the arches from the outside.

You're next Johnny


----------



## johnny.menhennet

the pic wont upload correctly, but here is the link. The link should not give any clues, nor will I provide any. I want this to take awhile. 

http://postimage.org/image/yi44zfhdl/


----------



## CHamilton

Testing Johnny's image to see if I can get it to post.







Looks like that worked. I'll post suggestions in the other thread about how to make it happen. But I have no idea where the picture was taken!


----------



## Shanghai

johnny.menhennet said:


> the pic wont upload correctly, but here is the link. The link should not give any clues, nor will I provide any. I want this to take awhile.  http://postimage.org/image/yi44zfhdl/


*Johnny, I thought you were posting a tough one. No clues?? Take a while??*

*How about Redding, California??*


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

I agree with Shanghai, that's gotta be Redding. The CS must've been really late to arrive in broad daylight.


----------



## johnny.menhennet

damn nice job Shanghai! You're correct!

I thought the daylight might throw some people off


----------



## Shanghai

*OK, here is a really tough picture. No hints other than Johnny has passed by this station!!*

http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w82/shanghai34/00nhc7_zpsdc349232.jpg


----------



## Ryan




----------



## TCRT

I belive that's New London, CT.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

That sure is a big and obvious station. Should not be hard, but I don't know.


----------



## Shanghai

TCRT said:


> I belive that's New London, CT.


*Yes, New London, CT is correct.*

*Your turn to post a picture.*


----------



## TCRT

I am leaving town for a while tomorrow, and since it might be a busy trip and I won't have time to check this thread much, I will leave a very easy photo.

Here's three Acelas in the middle of the night. Have at it.


----------



## greatcats

New York Penn.


----------



## TCRT

Sorry, not NYP.


----------



## Shanghai

*Philadelphia*


----------



## KrazyKoala

BOS station


----------



## TCRT

Mr. Koala is correct, it's Boston South Station. This was taken just after midnight on a weekday, so the Acelas are presumably awaiting their departures at roughly 5, 6, and 7 AM.


----------



## KrazyKoala

I figured it had to be one of the end stations. I've only been to BOS three times. (Including yesterday when making a trip to RI) how cool to score right on my very first post to this site.

I have a pic ill upload in a few hours. (On my phone and loving the mobile version  )


----------



## KrazyKoala

This one is about 2 1/2 weeks ago. First bit of snow (personally) I've seen this year. Chicago has been getting nothing but rain 






Boy, was it chilly here!


----------



## Ryan

Raton, NM.


----------



## Ryan

Also, the forum doesn't seem to want to handle the picture from photobucket correctly, it rejects this:






Edit - nevermind, I was inadvertently using the stupid full editor. Using the simple editor works like a charm. Let me scare up a picture.


----------



## KrazyKoala

Oh, didn't even notice...What did you reupload on???

And yes, Raton is correct, was hoping the SIX INCHES of snow might throw you guys off that its in New Mexico. Whats going on here???


----------



## MrFSS

KrazyKoala said:


> Oh, didn't even notice...What did you reupload on???
> And yes, you're correct, was hoping the SIX INCHES of snow might throw you guys off that its in New Mexico. Whats going on here???



I fixed your post so the picture showed correctly.


----------



## KrazyKoala

I see that, how did you do it? The paste on photobucket is < a href > should I be using < img src > ?


----------



## cirdan

I agree, looks like Raton NM


----------



## Ryan

The easiest thing is to use the "simple" editor - click on the little light switch button on the top left so that everything else is greyed out.

Then, you can just use the URL of the picture with [ img ] tags (without the spaces).

Next station up is a little different. This picture is oriented with North up.


----------



## lo2e

Complete shot in the dark - Houston?


----------



## cirdan

lo2e said:


> Complete shot in the dark - Houston?


The tracks in Houston are more east-west. It's also more an area with big buildings.


----------



## Shanghai

*Fort Worth, TX?*


----------



## Ryan

Not in TX.


----------



## Notelvis

Totally not prepared for this! Very tricky. Nice Work.

That big building with all the trucks backed in on the south side is a red herring. I think we should be focused on the little bitty rectangular Amshack looking building right by the tracks to the upper left of the big building.

Because I think that little rectangle looks like it might even back up into a retaining wall and because that taller rectangle in the upper left of the image looks an awful lot like a Holiday Inn, I'm guessing that this is *Cumberland, MD*.


----------



## Shanghai

*Connellsville, PA*


----------



## Ryan

Notelvis said:


> Totally not prepared for this! Very tricky. Nice Work.
> That big building with all the trucks backed in on the south side is a red herring. I think we should be focused on the little bitty rectangular Amshack looking building right by the tracks to the upper left of the big building.
> 
> Because I think that little rectangle looks like it might even back up into a retaining wall and because that taller rectangle in the upper left of the image looks an awful lot like a Holiday Inn, I'm guessing that this is *Cumberland, MD*.


*BRAVO, SIR!!!* Very well done there. Some time before this thread was started, we had a "Name the station from space" type thread, which is what gave me the idea to switch things up a bit. I was thinking that the string of empty coal hoppers would lead people to the right part of the world, and it would work from there...


----------



## Notelvis

Cool -

I'm having difficulty posting another photo at the moment........the computer freezes up before giving me the box where I paste the photo 'properties'.

I'll try from my home laptop later this evening..


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Notelvis said:


> Cool -
> I'm having difficulty posting another photo at the moment........the computer freezes up before giving me the box where I paste the photo 'properties'.
> 
> I'll try from my home laptop later this evening..


Click the light switch (top left on menu bar) and just paste the URL.


----------



## Notelvis

Here we go. Here is an interior shot. I think someone will have this by the time I get home from a meeting around 9:30pm tonight so I'll offer no further clue before then.


----------



## pennyk

It is obviously an old photo since there are payphones and ash trays. I am guessing Sanford - but I cannot post, so you can ignore my response even if correct.


----------



## Notelvis

Nice guess Penny but this is not Sanford.

Logging off and leaving the internet for a few hours now.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

I guess that leaves Lorton. Unless it's Louisville.


----------



## Shanghai

If it isn't Sanford, it must be Lorton.

The Auto Train doesn't make any other stops,

except for crew changes.


----------



## Ryan

Since it's not Sanford and Swadian went Lorton, I'll take Louisville.


----------



## Notelvis

Ryan for the win!

This was the Auto-Train Station in Louisville, KY. For a brief time the Louisville Auto-Train ran combined with Amtrak's 'Floridian' between Louisville and Sanford. Then the A-T quit Louisville altogether leaving just Amtrak at the Louisville AT Station until the 'Floridian' came off in October 1979. Here's a photo of the southbound 'Floridian' arriving in Louisville after the Auto-Train was discontinued.

I find it interesting that Louisville Union Station is still a regal presence downtown but this suburban aluminum thing which was supposed to be the next big thing survives only in photos......






Your serve Ryan!


----------



## Ryan

Nice!

Lets hope that this one goes for a bit...


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Looks like California. Train must be CS.


----------



## rickycourtney

San Luis Obispo?


----------



## johnny.menhennet

absolutely san luis obispo. no question about it


----------



## Ryan

Correct!


----------



## KrazyKoala

LAX?


----------



## Ryan

Given that I already said SLO is correct, no. It isn't LAX.

rickycourtney, you're on the clock.


----------



## rickycourtney

Continuing with the theme of the rear end of trains... I submit to you fine folks:


----------



## cirdan

Sacramento?


----------



## rusty spike

I second Sacramento, that is definitetly the new platforms at SAC. The old SP shop buildings (now part of the Calif. State RR Museum) can be seen at left.


----------



## rickycourtney

Sacramento is correct.

cirdan, you're up!


----------



## cirdan

Okay, this picture is about 6 years old but I don't think the location has changed much, although in the future it will.


----------



## Notelvis

Former Southern Railway (and current Amtrak) Station in Raleigh, NC.

There are plans on the drawing board...... and enough grant money secured ...... to convert a nearby supply warehouse into a 'new' Raleigh Union Station. Work could begin as early as this fall. Here is an artist's rendering of what the new station could look like -


----------



## cirdan

Raleigh NC is correct.

Notelvis, over to you.


----------



## Notelvis

I'm back on the computer where I can't access the URL Box for pasting the properties..... instead here is a link for a side view of an active station. It's an old photo and I can tell you that some of the outside signage has changed.

Can anyone name this station?

http://tbedwell.smugmug.com/Friends/Pressley-Slides/Carousel-4/27290831_JXNLRS#!i=2293433163&k=6W4Gf2P&lb=1&s=A


----------



## cirdan

Atlanta?


----------



## Ryan

The link for the first one conviently tells me that it's High Point, NC. 

I agree that the second one is Atlanta.


----------



## Notelvis

Yes on both -

High Point was first but the link told you that...... I thought I had pulled that one down before anyone saw it. (Sorry)

The second one is, in fact, Peachtree Station in Atlanta..... Ryan's serve.


----------



## Ryan

Nah, cirdan got there first.


----------



## Notelvis

Oops - my mistake.

Go for it cirdan.


----------



## cirdan

ok, here we go.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Milwaukee? :unsure:


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Pittsburgh?


----------



## cirdan

Pittsburgh is correct, over to you Amtrakwolverine


----------



## Shanghai

*I think Kevin is lost, so I will post this picture in his absence.*

*This former famous station will be recognized by most AU members.*

http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w82/shanghai34/00tedt9_zps1904302d.jpg


----------



## jersey42

Here is the photo. Unfortunately the caption in the link tells the whole story. At least it did the first time I clicked on it


----------



## Ryan

Detroit Central


----------



## Shanghai

Ryan said:


> Detroit Central


*Ryan, Detroit is correct. What a shame this formerly grand station has nearly gone to ruin.*

*Your turn to post a picture.*


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Shanghai said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Detroit Central
> 
> 
> 
> *Ryan, Detroit is correct. What a shame this formerly grand station has nearly gone to ruin.*
> 
> *Your turn to post a picture.*
Click to expand...

Why are there so many offices above the hall, though?


----------



## Ryan

OK, sorry for the size on this one. Hopefully that'll make this one a little more difficult.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

beaumont?


----------



## Ryan

So much for it lasting a while.

Your move, Kiss fan.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Ok name this station. Should be easy.


----------



## Shanghai

*Philadelphia??*


----------



## Notelvis

New Haven, CT?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

New Carrolton?


----------



## amtrakwolverine

sorry not any of the above.


----------



## Ryan

Not the NEC, that's somewhere between PHL and Harrisburg.


----------



## KrazyKoala

LNC, Lancaster?


----------



## amtrakwolverine

not Lancaster and it is located on the NEC.


----------



## Ryan

Not many low level platforms to choose from.

The cab car looks like the Pennsy, so I guess somewhere between PHL and NYP then.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

My mistake ryan its not the NEC its between PHL and HAR i thought you didn't notice the overhead wires.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Metropark?


----------



## amtrakwolverine

not metropark.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Argh, must be Northern NEC then. There looks to be high-tension wires. Don't know where.


----------



## Ashland Train Enthusiast

If it's on the Keystone Corridore and not Landcaster, with island platforms it's gotta be Harrisburg.

~ DCTE


----------



## railiner

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Detroit Central
> 
> 
> 
> *Ryan, Detroit is correct. What a shame this formerly grand station has nearly gone to ruin.*
> 
> *Your turn to post a picture.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are there so many offices above the hall, though?
Click to expand...

That was the headquarters for the NYC subsidiary Michigan Central Railway. I don't know if they used all of that office space, but more likely leased some of it out........


----------



## Ryan

amtrakwolverine said:


> My mistake ryan its not the NEC its between PHL and HAR i thought you didn't notice the overhead wires.


Thanks, I thought that the combination of low platform, overhead wires and cab car narrowed it down a good bit. I just need to get up there and ride the darn thing.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

DC train is correct. your turn to post.


----------



## Ashland Train Enthusiast

All right, let's see what you guys can do with this one:




NameThatStation by russianmissile, on Flickr


----------



## zephyr17

Old Oakland, CA 16th & Wood station?


----------



## Ryan

WELL DONE!

This should be good...


----------



## Notelvis

Toledo, OH?


----------



## Ashland Train Enthusiast

Not Oakland, not Toledo...


----------



## JayPea

Birmingham???


----------



## JayPea

.


----------



## Ashland Train Enthusiast

JayPea said:


> Birmingham???


Ding, ding, ding, We have a winner! Well done, and it's your turn.


----------



## JayPea

OK, try this one on for size. It's still standing but the route it served was discontinued several years ago.


----------



## Notelvis

Looks like the Pioneer route. Was this photo taken after the train was discontinued?

Would it be Hinkle, OR?


----------



## JayPea

Yes, and yes. Hinkle it is.


----------



## JayPea

To be clear, I didn't take the photo myself but know it was taken long after the Pioneer's discontinuation.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

railiner said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Detroit Central
> 
> 
> 
> *Ryan, Detroit is correct. What a shame this formerly grand station has nearly gone to ruin.*
> 
> *Your turn to post a picture.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are there so many offices above the hall, though?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was the headquarters for the NYC subsidiary Michigan Central Railway. I don't know if they used all of that office space, but more likely leased some of it out........
Click to expand...

That makes sense but the building still looks more like an old skyscraper than a station.


----------



## railiner

Swadian Hardcore said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Detroit Central
> 
> 
> 
> *Ryan, Detroit is correct. What a shame this formerly grand station has nearly gone to ruin.*
> 
> *Your turn to post a picture.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are there so many offices above the hall, though?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was the headquarters for the NYC subsidiary Michigan Central Railway. I don't know if they used all of that office space, but more likely leased some of it out........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That makes sense but the building still looks more like an old skyscraper than a station.
Click to expand...

Another NYC Lines station with a grandiose office tower attached, was the former Buffalo Central Terminal, although done more in the Art Deco than the Classical style....

When you think about it....there were many other examples around the country of large office buildings attached or built over the stations or terminals....

And I mean from the beginning, like Union Station in Chicago, as opposed to when Union Station was rebuilt in the '60's......


----------



## cirdan

railiner said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Detroit Central
> 
> 
> 
> *Ryan, Detroit is correct. What a shame this formerly grand station has nearly gone to ruin.*
> 
> *Your turn to post a picture.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are there so many offices above the hall, though?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was the headquarters for the NYC subsidiary Michigan Central Railway. I don't know if they used all of that office space, but more likely leased some of it out........
Click to expand...

I understand the top three or four floors were never used as office space and the interiors never fitted out.


----------



## Shanghai

*I think it is Notelvis' turn to post a photo.*


----------



## Notelvis

Here we go -

Probably very easy for many of us BUT I think that this active Amtrak station needs it's moment in the sun while it is still an active Amtrak station.

Who can name it first?


----------



## cirdan

Denver


----------



## Notelvis

cirdan for the win!

Your turn sir.


----------



## cirdan

I'm not sure how easy or difficult this one will be, but here's a try.


----------



## Ryan

Looks Appalachian, which makes this the CL.

It isn't HFY, CUM or PGH, so I'll go with Connellsville, PA.


----------



## JayPea

Fraser- Winter Park, CO?


----------



## cirdan

JayPea said:


> Fraser- Winter Park, CO?


correct, over to you.


----------



## JayPea

Here's my next easy offering:


----------



## cirdan

Just a wild guess here, Cary NC?


----------



## JayPea

No, not Cary.


----------



## Bob Dylan

I won't Guess since this One is so Easy!  (and I like to Play but can't Post pics so Go for it ya'll!)


----------



## Notelvis

Winter Park/Fraser........ I was just there last weekend!

Yeah, I know the game has moved on since....... just wanted to toss that out there!


----------



## KrazyKoala

Notelvis said:


> Winter Park/Fraser........ I was just there last weekend!
> Yeah, I know the game has moved on since....... just wanted to toss that out there!


I was there 2 hours ago! Just getting into Denver 30 minutes late...


----------



## Notelvis

Back to Jaypea's photo -

Do you think those guys hanging out are waiting for a security screening?


----------



## JayPea

No takers? You mean I actually posted a picture no one got .08 seconds after I posted it for a change?? Either that or there's massive disinterest in anything I post.  Pride and ego will allow me to think it's the former and not the latter. :lol: Here's a clue: For those of you who know Jimhudson, his reply should get you on the right track, so to speak.


----------



## pennyk

Since Jim thinks it is easy, I assume it is in Texas. Since I have never been to Texas by train (but will in April  ), I have no idea what any of the stations look like. I will guess Taylor, Texas.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

I don't have a pic to post either. Is it Jim's home station?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

pennyk said:


> Since Jim thinks it is easy, I assume it is in Texas. Since I have never been to Texas by train (but will in April  ), I have no idea what any of the stations look like. I will guess Taylor, Texas.


Dang, forgot about that one. But, then, I don't see any evidence of BBQ sauce...on the guys or the ground. Guess they clean up well nice down there. :giggle:


----------



## Shanghai

AmtrakBlue said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Jim thinks it is easy, I assume it is in Texas. Since I have never been to Texas by train (but will in April  ), I have no idea what any of the stations look like. I will guess Taylor, Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, forgot about that one. But, then, I don't see any evidence of BBQ sauce...on the guys or the ground. Guess they clean up well nice down there. :giggle:
Click to expand...


*You are correct about the BBQ sauce in Taylor, but I think the station photo is Austin, Texas!!*

*I'm certain Jim is very familiar with that station too.*


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Shanghai said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Jim thinks it is easy, I assume it is in Texas. Since I have never been to Texas by train (but will in April  ), I have no idea what any of the stations look like. I will guess Taylor, Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, forgot about that one. But, then, I don't see any evidence of BBQ sauce...on the guys or the ground. Guess they clean up well nice down there. :giggle:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You are correct about the BBQ sauce in Taylor, but I think the station photo is Austin, Texas!!*
> 
> *I'm certain Jim is very familiar with that station too.*
Click to expand...

That was my first guess when Jim posted his response. I didn't get around to posting though till the same time as PennyK when I guessed it was Jim's home station. I don't have pics, so I usually don't "play", but just observe.


----------



## pennyk

AmtrakBlue said:


> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Jim thinks it is easy, I assume it is in Texas. Since I have never been to Texas by train (but will in April  ), I have no idea what any of the stations look like. I will guess Taylor, Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, forgot about that one. But, then, I don't see any evidence of BBQ sauce...on the guys or the ground. Guess they clean up well nice down there. :giggle:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You are correct about the BBQ sauce in Taylor, but I think the station photo is Austin, Texas!!*
> 
> *I'm certain Jim is very familiar with that station too.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was my first guess when Jim posted his response. I didn't get around to posting though till the same time as PennyK when I guessed it was Jim's home station. I don't have pics, so I usually don't "play", but just observe.
Click to expand...

My first guess was Austin also, but the station did not look large enough to be a station for a capitol city. I do not have any photos to post anyway. I usually do not "play" either.


----------



## JayPea

Austin is correct!


----------



## Shanghai

Here is another easy one. Maybe Penny or Betty can correctly

idenfity this active Amtrak station.


----------



## JayPea

Meridian, MS?


----------



## Notelvis

It's interesting how the trainshed is clearly about half the size the original one was....... and how the tracks curve away from the platform at Meridian.


----------



## Shanghai

JayPea said:


> Meridian, MS?


Yes, you are correct!!

Your turn to post a pic.


----------



## JayPea

This is an active station that has been in use by the same train since day 1 of Amtrak:


----------



## AmtrakBlue

I would say it's out west (UP sign) and that it's a service stop based on the "cart" with pallets.

Spokane?


----------



## JayPea

Aw, man, I thought the fact that it was in the daytime and that the UP isn't usually associated with Spokane would make it tough!


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Sorry! 

Takes someone who doesn't know the schedule (I posted before I remembered it was a night stop) and knows little about the rail lines, except that UP is in the west. And that fact that you're live near there, correct?

I don't have a pic, so someone, even you JayPea, can post the next one.


----------



## Shanghai

I'll post this photo for Amtrak Blue (Betty).

It is an active Amtrak Station.






Go for it!!


----------



## AmtrakBlue

I believe I know this one, but I won't say, just yet.

Is that why you posted it for me, Shanghai?


----------



## Shanghai

YES!!


----------



## jersey42

If you posted it for AmtrakBlue, my guess is Delaware. It is not Wilmington, so it must be *Newark, DE*


----------



## AmtrakBlue

jersey42 said:


> If you posted it for AmtrakBlue, my guess is Delaware. It is not Wilmington, so it must be *Newark, DE*


That's correct. It would be my home station if it had more trains stopping there.


----------



## jersey42

How about this one. You cannot see the station, but this what I saw from the train door in December.


----------



## Ryan

GBB?


----------



## jersey42

Ryan said:


> GBB?


Yes it is indeed GBB / aka Galesburg, IL. Here is a link to more information about the Chicago, Burlington & Quincy engine 3006 shown in the photo.

http://galesburgrailroadmuseum.org/The%203006.html

Ryan, you're next.


----------



## Ryan

Lets see what this one brings...


----------



## amtrakwolverine

old Ann arbor?


----------



## CHamilton

I would guess that it's a UP station, since the architecture looks similar to the station in Eugene, OR.


----------



## Ryan

Neither AA nor constructed by the UP.


----------



## Notelvis

Not constructed by UP but now bearing witness to UP traffic.


----------



## Ryan

Yes.


----------



## KrazyKoala

Salem, OR?


----------



## Ryan

Nope.


----------



## Notelvis

Springfield, IL.


----------



## Ryan

Yessir.

Original can be found here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/aka_kath/271360198/


----------



## Notelvis

Here's another not difficult one - a photo I took myself two weeks ago today -


----------



## Bob Dylan

Nice Pic David , bet it was Fun riding the Zephyr in the Snow! I liked your Trip Report and your Posts on trainorders also! ! I know where it is,one of my Favorite Destinations, but since I can't Post Pics I'll let someone who can Win this One! (I see there's already a Winner!  )


----------



## rusty spike

Glenwood springs co


----------



## Notelvis

It was a great trip though there was not as much snow in the Sierra Nevadas as I had expected.

Rusty is correct with Glenwood Springs...... your turn to post.


----------



## rusty spike

Former Amtrak station long since converted to another use.....

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10022280/37061%20448x297.jpg


----------



## rusty spike

rusty spike said:


> Former Amtrak station long since converted to another use.....
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10022280/37061%20448x297.jpg


Well shucks, I can't get the photo to insert in the text.


----------



## GG-1

rusty spike said:


> Former Amtrak station long since converted to another use.....
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10022280/37061%20448x297.jpg


Saint Louis

Aloha


----------



## Bob Dylan

The Link works fine, is that Pic one you took? I know this one also but will let those that can Post Pics ID another one of my Old Time Favorites! It's a Shame what happened to it, but at least it's still Standing Unlike so many other Grand Old Stations!  (I see Mr. Vegas already got it!  )


----------



## GG-1

Aloha

OK I found one.


----------



## rusty spike

Yep, GG1 that is St. Louis Union Staton; your turn to post..



jimhudson said:


> The Link works fine, is that Pic one you took? I know this one also but will let those that can Post Pics ID another one of my Old Time Favorites! It's a Shame what happened to it, but at least it's still Standing Unlike so many other Grand Old Stations!  (I see Mr. Vegas already got it!  )


Yes,"Mr. Vegas" got it right. I did take the picture around 1989. That was my "hometown" station, and fortunately, they did save it from the wrecking ball even though they turned into an entertainment venue.


----------



## rusty spike

LAUS


----------



## GG-1

Aloha

I knew that was to easy, Correct


----------



## rusty spike

I'll defer to whomever wants to post.

I've got to go dig up some more photos.


----------



## Shanghai

*Fort Worth, Texas?*


----------



## Notelvis

With Rusty deferring, and with me facing a busy week with limited recreational internet time, I'll toss this one up while there is still a little time left in the weekend.....

Anyone recognize this place?


----------



## rusty spike

Definitely not Miami! :giggle:


----------



## amtkstn

Mendota il. Can tell by the passenger cars of the small museum in the station.


----------



## Ocala Mike

That picture of Glenwood Springs is professional quality.


----------



## Notelvis

amtkstn is correct.* Mendota, IL. *Your turn to post.

Thanks for the compliment Mike. I'm an amateur...... never really spent the time or money to get 'good' at taking train pictures. I have fun though and sometimes I get a good one.

Here is a better photo in Mendota taken through a very dirty rear door window on #5 a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## trainman74

Notelvis said:


> Here is a better photo in Mendota taken through a very dirty rear door window on #5 a couple of weeks ago.


You mean #3? Or was #5 on a detour?


----------



## amtkstn

I have a photo to post, but do not know how to do a photo in the forum.


----------



## Notelvis

trainman74 said:


> Notelvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a better photo in Mendota taken through a very dirty rear door window on #5 a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean #3? Or was #5 on a detour?
Click to expand...

#5. The California Zephyr operates regularly on the original CB&Q through Mendota from Chicago to a point just west of Galesburg, IL now.


----------



## jersey42

amtkstn said:


> I have a photo to post, but do not know how to do a photo in the forum.


Here is one method:


If the photo is online use the image icon in the "Reply to this topic" editor ( the 11th icon in the 2nd row). Just click on this image icon and enter the url of the image in the Image Properties box..
If the photo is not already online, I use http://hostthenpost.org/. Go to the site and you can upload a single image. You will immediately see the URL to the image. They call it the "Direct URL". Just copy and paste the "Direct URL" in the Image Properties box in step 1.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Notelvis, what are those double-decker commuter cars doing? They seem to be ex-IC/ICG.


----------



## Notelvis

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Notelvis, what are those double-decker commuter cars doing? They seem to be ex-IC/ICG.


They are part of a small railroad museum located in the west end of the Mendota station. It includes the CB&Q locomotive visible in the 2nd photo, a few small outside structures, and a small assortment of rolling stock...... need to go back there during warmer weather and actually stop to have a look.


----------



## Shanghai

Stan, while you are learning how to post a picture,

I'll post this active Amtrak Station:


----------



## cirdan

I have no idea where that is, but I love the semaphore on the canopy roof.


----------



## Notelvis

I'm surprised no one has jumped in on this already.

I'll say Waterbury, VT.

The building has a very New England look about it so I went to the Trainweb site with photos of all the Amtrak stations, started with the Vermonter route at Springfield, MA and worked my way north till I found a match.


----------



## Shanghai

*Yes, Waterbury, Vermont is correct. If you have time while in Waterbury, a visit to Ben & Jerry's *

*Ice Cream is very worthwhile, although you don't get any free ice cream!!*


----------



## Notelvis

Let's get a little more challenging this time.

Interior shot. A very active Amtrak Station is in service on this very same site....... though this building no longer stands.

Can anyone name it?


----------



## Ashland Train Enthusiast

Challenging is good. I have no idea based off of the picture, but given the statements, here's my logic (to help others if they too have no idea):

This is a station that had Amtrak service at one time, but was then torn down and replaced, in situ. Very busy can mean a lot of things - number of trains, number of boarding/alightings, and since many of the big name stations are continual use of older buildings, I think it's a station that wasn't that old to begin with.

My guess is it's the original AutoTrain station in *Lorton, VA.*

~ DCTE


----------



## Notelvis

I like the way in which you approach the challenge logically....... this is not, however, the original Lorton Auto-Train Station. This building predated the original Auto-Train by nearly half a century.


----------



## KrazyKoala

Springfield, MA?


----------



## Notelvis

Not Springfield......... but warmer.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Notelvis said:


> Not Springfield......... but warmer.


MA warmer? This time of year? Under feet of snow? :giggle:


----------



## Notelvis

Warmer as in 'closer geographically speaking'....... not referring to climate at all..... especially not in February.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Notelvis said:


> Warmer as in 'closer geographically speaking'....... not referring to climate at all..... especially not in February.


I knew that. 

I'll leave now since I have no clue & no pictures to post even if I did know it.


----------



## Ashland Train Enthusiast

Ok, so some more information reveals itself :hi:

We now know that the original building was constructed sometime around the early 1920s (guess I was off about popular old stations not being torn down :blush: ), and that it's in the Northeast.

This is tough, but I'm going to take a stab at *Route 128 in Massachusetts*.

~ DCTE


----------



## Notelvis

Warmer still DC Train Enthusiast........Almost hot.

Here's an exterior shot to help 'bring it home' - The photo dates to June 1980.


----------



## AG1

Back Bay


----------



## KrazyKoala

Well since back bay was picked, I'll go with BON - never been there though...

Lovely green car parked out front btw. :giggle:


----------



## Notelvis

Good Morning Everyone....

That car is a thing of beauty, no doubt!

RRRick is correct - this is the *Boston Back Bay *station that was in place during Amtrak's first decade and a little beyond. The building dated from the 1920's.

Your turn to post sir!


----------



## amtkstn

Another station to ID that is on a route a I ride a lot. http://hostthenpost.org/uploads/ff278adeb6d3ba1d4f11152aa21b02d6


----------



## AG1

[

OK, this was a quick grab shot.


----------



## Ashland Train Enthusiast

RRRick said:


> Back Bay


Gah! Ninja'd overnight. That picture certainly helps; I had initially excluded Back Bay because in looking up an overview, I didn't think the replacement station was Rebuilt on the same site, you learn something new every day!

~ DCTE


----------



## Notelvis

Is this an active station RRRick?

And DC Train Enthusiast, here's a photo from Trainweb of the new Back Bay Station from a vantage point similar to my exterior photo. All it needs is a beat up green car at the curb!


----------



## AG1

Notelvis said:


> Is this an active station RRRick?


Yes, this is an active station served by three Amtrak train routes.


----------



## Notelvis

Looking through my station photos, I believe it's *Manassas, VA*.


----------



## AG1

Notelvis said:


> Looking through my station photos, I believe it's *Manassas, VA*.


Manassas, VA is correct.Your turn!


----------



## Shanghai

*We just exceeded 102,000 views on this thread!!*

*Keep on Posting!!*


----------



## Notelvis

Here's a good one for a Sunday morning.

Can anyone name this active Amtrak station?


----------



## Shanghai

*Leavenworth, WA*


----------



## CHamilton

Shanghai said:


> *Leavenworth, WA*


Don't we wish! At present, Leavenworth doesn't even have a station, just a platform. Via Gonorthwest.us:


----------



## Ryan

CHamilton said:


>


*Leavenworth, WA!!!*

Did I get it?


----------



## Notelvis

That's an attractive house behind the Leavenworth shelter....... I could live there.

But no, the station in my picture is not Leavenworth.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Yemassee, South Carolina.


----------



## Notelvis

Yemassee, SC is a pretty good guess but not correct. The Yemassee station is not as attractive as is the one I've posted.

The one I've posted has been an active station throughout Amtrak's entire history. It has also been nicely renovated within the last 6-8 years.


----------



## pennyk

Shanghai said:


> *We just exceeded 102,000 views on this thread!!*
> *Keep on Posting!!*


Dick, how many of those views were yours? I bet a bunch of them were.

Chris, when you started this thread over a year agao, did you think it would go this long and be this popular?


----------



## Notelvis

Another clue -

For most of it's Amtrak History, as is now the case, this station has served two trains a day..... one in each direction. The renovation completed a few years ago was funded as part of an initiative of the state DOT. This would, of course, exclude any station in South Carolina.


----------



## AG1

Southern Pines,NC


----------



## Notelvis

*And we have a winner!!!!!!*

RRRick has again correctly identified my station photo. This one is *Southern Pines**, NC*.

Interestingly, for a time in 1978/79 Southern Pines served both the Silver Star and the Champion northbound but only the Silver Star stopped southbound. This quirk became moot when Amtrak's version of the Champion was discontinued in October 1979.

Your turn to post RRRick!


----------



## AG1

I haven't reviewed all 135 posts so this station might have been presented before.


----------



## CHamilton

Looks like Centralia, WA to me.


----------



## AG1

CHamilton said:


> Looks like Centralia, WA to me.


Correct, it is Centralia,WA


----------



## CHamilton

Okay, let's try this one. I imagine it should be pretty easy.


----------



## LWBaxter

Kansas City?


----------



## CHamilton

LWBaxter said:


> Kansas City?


Yes, you are correct! Your turn.


----------



## LWBaxter

Here is an active AMTK station. The insert image icon won't work for me, so here is the link:

http://i1252.photobucket.com/albums/hh570/LWBaxter/LWB5_zpse2ea23e2.jpg

LWB


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Rugby, ND?


----------



## LWBaxter

No. not Rugby. Hint: Amtrak's schedule stops here at night.


----------



## Shanghai

*Newton, Kansas*


----------



## LWBaxter

_Shanghai is correct. It is newton, Ks. _

_http://i1252.photobucket.com/albums/hh570/LWBaxter/Newton-Ks_zpsee6c3d41.jpg_

_LWB_


----------



## amtkstn

Your are correct with Newton. This station has been posted twice. It is one of the finest on the Amtrak system. Too bad they do not have daytime service. Passenger trains have been calling at this station since 1876.


----------



## Ryan

Oops, didn't see the next page.


----------



## Shanghai

Let's go for this station. It is an active station.

http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w82/shanghai34/00atk7_zps6bbce265.jpg


----------



## RampWidget

Nice looking station, although I have no idea whatsoever where it may be!


----------



## Notelvis

Hazlehurst, MS?


----------



## Shanghai

Notelvis said:


> Hazlehurst, MS?


*Sorry, Hazelhurst is incorrect. Please try again.*


----------



## JayPea

Mt. Pleasant, IA?


----------



## Shanghai

JayPea said:


> Mt. Pleasant, IA?


Yes, Jeff, you are correct. Also, a belated Happy Birthday to you!!


----------



## JayPea

Thank you for the birthday wish, Dick!

Give this station a try:


----------



## Shanghai

*Where's the station? All I see is a lightpost!!*


----------



## zephyr17

Whitefish, MT?


----------



## Notelvis

Belton/West Glacier, MT?


----------



## JayPea

No to both but you' re both very close.


----------



## zephyr17

Libby?


----------



## pennyk

Essex, MT?


----------



## Notelvis

East Glacier, MT?


----------



## JayPea

Zephyr has it: Libby.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Good job, that was a real toughie!


----------



## zephyr17

Leaving it open for anyone to post


----------



## MrFSS

OK - try this one.


----------



## zephyr17

Toronto, ON


----------



## MrFSS

zephyr17 said:


> Toronto, ON


Yep - your turn!


----------



## zephyr17

Most of my station pics aren't digitized, so open to all.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Ok name this station


----------



## Ryan

Looks like KIN, home of The Traveler.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Ryan said:


> Looks like KIN, home of The Traveler.


The Penthouse? :giggle:


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Ryan is correct KIN it is your turn to post.


----------



## Ryan

Yay!

Let's take to the skies again.


----------



## Notelvis

It's been years since I've been there but this looks like *Anniston, AL *to me.


----------



## Ryan

Right you are!


----------



## Notelvis

Excellent - No better way to start the weekend than by ending my 'losing' streak!

Here's a dingy, old photo taken at dusk on a muggy summer evening in the 1970's. This is an active Amtrak station...... though it has been renovated and looks much better now.

Who can name it first?


----------



## AG1

Hamlet,NC


----------



## Notelvis

RR Rick is correct - Hamlet, NC. Your turn to post a photo.

Interestingly, as part of the renovation project 8-10 years ago, the Hamlet station was lifted off it's foundation, rotated 90 degrees, and moved about 100 feet south crossing an active east-west CSX freight route in the process. All of this because the original location was inside the northwest quadrant of an intersection. CSX didn't want passengers having to cross their tracks.

Here's what the Hamlet station looks like now.


----------



## AG1

I used to watch the Hamlet web cam daily for months leading up to the moving of the station across the tracks. I missed the actual move due to being at work. There was a time-lapse video, however, which was great. The web-cam could be controlled by the viewers, in turn.

This low resolution shot includes part of a active station platform and a view of some road maintenance to a Superliner. This is not particularly challenging to the regulars on here,but I found it unusual and interesting.


----------



## Ryan

Wow, that's awesome.

You can see the outline of the station to the NE of the current location:


----------



## Notelvis

Wow Ryan..... that's a neat shot showing where the Hamlet station is now and where it was.

My first solo train ride was on Amtrak's 'Silver Star' from Hamlet to DeLand, Fl in 1976. I was a high school freshman at the time. Later, in 1979, I made another train trip arriving in Hamlet from Florida on Amtrak's 'Champion'. I remember arriving at 11:30pm, walking a couple of blocks to Hamlet's Trailways station, and catching an overnight bus to Asheville changing there for the 30 minute hop back to my hometown where I arrived at 7:45am. I was young and my parents trusted my judgement.

Beyond this, I was in college with two twin sisters who grew up in Hamlet. Their father was an old Seaboard man who was a foreman in the Hamlet shops. I also followed the Hamlet webcam during the renovation with great interest.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Notelvis said:


> Wow Ryan..... that's a neat shot showing where the Hamlet station is now and where it was.
> My first solo train ride was on Amtrak's 'Silver Star' from Hamlet to DeLand, Fl in 1976. I was a high school freshman at the time. Later, in 1979, I made another train trip arriving in Hamlet from Florida on Amtrak's 'Champion'. I remember arriving at 11:30pm, walking a couple of blocks to Hamlet's Trailways station, and catching an overnight bus to Asheville changing there for the 30 minute hop back to my hometown where I arrived at 7:45am. I was young and my parents trusted my judgement.
> 
> Beyond this, I was in college with two twin sisters who grew up in Hamlet. Their father was an old Seaboard man who was a foreman in the Hamlet shops. I also followed the Hamlet webcam during the renovation with great interest.


Nice stories. That Trailways bus sure seems slow for an intrastate trip, it should've been only five hours including stops. Back then you could've taken Trailways from Columbia-Asheville instead.


----------



## AG1

RRRick said:


> This low resolution shot includes part of a active station platform and a view of some road maintenance to a Superliner. This is not particularly challenging to the regulars on here,but I found it unusual and interesting.


Bumped. This station is served by multiple routes.


----------



## Shanghai

*Alexandria, VA??*


----------



## Notelvis

Galesburg, IL.


----------



## Notelvis

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Notelvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Ryan..... that's a neat shot showing where the Hamlet station is now and where it was.
> My first solo train ride was on Amtrak's 'Silver Star' from Hamlet to DeLand, Fl in 1976. I was a high school freshman at the time. Later, in 1979, I made another train trip arriving in Hamlet from Florida on Amtrak's 'Champion'. I remember arriving at 11:30pm, walking a couple of blocks to Hamlet's Trailways station, and catching an overnight bus to Asheville changing there for the 30 minute hop back to my hometown where I arrived at 7:45am. I was young and my parents trusted my judgement.
> 
> Beyond this, I was in college with two twin sisters who grew up in Hamlet. Their father was an old Seaboard man who was a foreman in the Hamlet shops. I also followed the Hamlet webcam during the renovation with great interest.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice stories. That Trailways bus sure seems slow for an intrastate trip, it should've been only five hours including stops. Back then you could've taken Trailways from Columbia-Asheville instead.
Click to expand...

Several factors - the Trailways station in Hamlet was within walking distance of the train station....... the bus itself left Hamlet around 1am, made lots of stops, and arrived Asheville around 6:30am...... just in time to connect with the one daily bus to Mars Hill and on to Johnson City, TN. Getting the bus in Columbia would have meant several middle of the night hours hanging out in a bus station.

Interestingly, as late as 1987 I did catch Trailways from Asheville to Columbia and get the Silver Star southbound from there.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Notelvis said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notelvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Ryan..... that's a neat shot showing where the Hamlet station is now and where it was.
> My first solo train ride was on Amtrak's 'Silver Star' from Hamlet to DeLand, Fl in 1976. I was a high school freshman at the time. Later, in 1979, I made another train trip arriving in Hamlet from Florida on Amtrak's 'Champion'. I remember arriving at 11:30pm, walking a couple of blocks to Hamlet's Trailways station, and catching an overnight bus to Asheville changing there for the 30 minute hop back to my hometown where I arrived at 7:45am. I was young and my parents trusted my judgement.
> 
> Beyond this, I was in college with two twin sisters who grew up in Hamlet. Their father was an old Seaboard man who was a foreman in the Hamlet shops. I also followed the Hamlet webcam during the renovation with great interest.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice stories. That Trailways bus sure seems slow for an intrastate trip, it should've been only five hours including stops. Back then you could've taken Trailways from Columbia-Asheville instead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Several factors - the Trailways station in Hamlet was within walking distance of the train station....... the bus itself left Hamlet around 1am, made lots of stops, and arrived Asheville around 6:30am...... just in time to connect with the one daily bus to Mars Hill and on to Johnson City, TN. Getting the bus in Columbia would have meant several middle of the night hours hanging out in a bus station.
> 
> Interestingly, as late as 1987 I did catch Trailways from Asheville to Columbia and get the Silver Star southbound from there.
Click to expand...

Trailways sure had a comlicated system not centered on any hubs. That's probably how COT inherited it from the smaller companies. Looks like you caught one of the last COT runs, they died in 1987.

I'll quit going further off-topic.


----------



## AG1

Notelvis said:


> Galesburg, IL.


Finally back on topic.Yes, it is Galesburg,IL.The picture was from the museum web cam when it was possible to control it remotely. Your turn.


----------



## Notelvis

Here's a link for an image of an inactive Amtrak Station....... (can't post directly at work).

This city does still have Amtrak Service...... the station has relocated.

http://tbedwell.smugmug.com/Friends/Pressley-Slides/Carousel-4/27290831_JXNLRS#!i=2293442089&k=LrfnWW5&lb=1&s=XL


----------



## CHamilton

Here's your picture, David. I haven't a clue, but it looks like a Midas Muffler shop to me...


----------



## amtkstn

The old KC Amshack?


----------



## Notelvis

Thanks CHamilton...... and I agree re: a Midas Muffler shop.

No - not the old Kansas City Amshack...... though this station came into being for pretty much the same reason as in KC....... and was later moved out of for, again, much the same reason as KC.


----------



## greatcats

Cincinnati River Road. If I am right I do not post pictures, so please continue.


----------



## Notelvis

You are correct greatcats. *Cincinnati River Road.*


----------



## Notelvis

As greatcats doesn't post pictures, let me toss up this blurry shot of an active Amtrak station served only during darkness if the trains are reasonably close to on time.

Can anyone name this station?


----------



## Notelvis

A hint -

This station has never served more than one Amtrak train each way per day. These trains have never been scheduled during daylight hours.


----------



## KrazyKoala

I'm gonna take a shot in the dark and say Fargo, ND. Never seen the station clearly, but I know the train is only there between 2-3am both ways.


----------



## Notelvis

Fargo is a reasonable guess based on the hint given but in the 1970's Fargo was served by both the _North Coast Hiawatha _and the _Empire Builder_.

The station in my photo has never been served by more than one long-distance Amtrak train in each direction per day.


----------



## Notelvis

Another hint in the form of a photo taken of a train at this station in 1979. This is the other side of the building and the train appears in daylight because it is running about 3 hours late.

For those familiar with Amtrak in this era, have a look at the second and third locomotives.


----------



## KrazyKoala

Libby, MT


----------



## Notelvis

Sorry Koala - it's not Libby either.

Winters are somewhat milder in the small city where this station is located.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

I can't seem to identify the second and third locomotives. The station looks decently large with six tracks. I'll see if I can find other features.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Toledo?


----------



## Notelvis

Not Toledo -

And while it is difficult to make out the 2nd and 3rd locomotives....... you can tell that they are not in an Amtrak scheme. What non-Amtrak scheme (on an E-unit) might be pulling an Amtrak train in 1979?


----------



## railiner

How about Spartanburg, SC? If correct, let someone post photo that can....

edit....you give helpful hints...


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Are those all E-units or are some of them F-units? I know the leader is an E because of the A1A-A1A wheels, but I can't discern the ones on the other locos.


----------



## rusty spike

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Are those all E-units or are some of them F-units? I know the leader is an E because of the A1A-A1A wheels, but I can't discern the ones on the other locos.


Looks like they have contoured number boards and engine room access doors centered on the chassis. That would make them E-units


----------



## Notelvis

Railiner is a winner!!!!!!

This is the former Southern Railway Station in *Spartanburg, SC*.

All those tracks are there because just out of sight to the right of the image is an interchange track dropping from the Southern Railway down to the former ACL which tunneled under the Southern enroute to it's interchange with the former Clinchfield just beyond the depot. Clinchfield's small yard was adjacent to the campus of Wofford College. My next hint was going to be something along the lines of the mascot for the local college athletic teams being the Terriers! The sharp eye might even spot some kudzu encroaching on the track leading to the interchange from the right side of the image.

The train in the photograph is a 3-hour late Amtrak #19, the 'Crescent'.

The photo was taken several months after Amtrak assumed operation of this train from the Southern and it was typical at that time to see a single Amtrak locomotive..... either an E9 or an F40..... leading a pair of E8's still in Southern Railway's green and gold passenger scheme. The sleeping cars on the 'Crescent' at that time were usually ex-Southern still lettered as such.

Good work guys...... and admittedly between the early morning sun and the fact that Amtrak wasn't keeping the units as spotlessly clean as Southern had, it's difficult in this photo to tell that they are still green.

I'll yield the floor to anyone else who would like to post a station photo.


----------



## Notelvis

It's been more than 48 hours without a new photo on the floor...... allow me to jumpstart the thread with an interior photo from the late 70's, early 80's.

This is an active station....... busier now than it was then...... and aside from the now obsolete (and since removed) arrival and departure boards, the place looks pretty much the same today.

Who can name it first?


----------



## CHamilton

RVR?


----------



## Notelvis

CHamilton said:


> RVR?


Yessir - Richmond Staples Mill Road for the win.

The next post is yours!


----------



## CHamilton

This one should be easy. The sign really ought to read "Designated Foaming Area".


----------



## SubwayNut

That would be Portland, OR Union Station


----------



## CHamilton

SubwayNut said:


> That would be Portland, OR Union Station


Correct! I figured that wouldn't take long...


----------



## SubwayNut

Another interior from less than a year ago (looks a lot older)


----------



## amtrakwolverine

St.Albans?


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Notelvis said:


> CHamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> RVR?
> 
> 
> 
> Yessir - Richmond Staples Mill Road for the win.
> 
> The next post is yours!
Click to expand...

Why were the information boards removed?


----------



## CHamilton

IIRC, RVR has video monitors for arrival and departure info now.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

CHamilton said:


> IIRC, RVR has video monitors for arrival and departure info now.


That works but it isn't so popular among train enthusiasts!


----------



## Notelvis

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Notelvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> RVR?
> 
> 
> 
> Yessir - Richmond Staples Mill Road for the win.
> 
> The next post is yours!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why were the information boards removed?
Click to expand...


They use video monitors in Richmond now.

Aside from being more modern (albeit less interesting), the fact is that Richmond now has more arrivals and departures than could be displayed on the original information boards which appear in my picture.

Last time I was in Richmond they had several interesting Amtrak travel posters displayed in that space now. Not a total loss.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Notelvis said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notelvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> RVR?
> 
> 
> 
> Yessir - Richmond Staples Mill Road for the win.
> 
> The next post is yours!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why were the information boards removed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They use video monitors in Richmond now.
> 
> Aside from being more modern (albeit less interesting), the fact is that Richmond now has more arrivals and departures than could be displayed on the original information boards which appear in my picture.
> 
> Last time I was in Richmond they had several interesting Amtrak travel posters displayed in that space now. Not a total loss.
Click to expand...

Oh, I thought the original board could be changed depanding on the time of day, sorta like a mini-Solari board. My bad.


----------



## SubwayNut

St. Albans is correct. Was in a rush and didn't realize that file names now come up when you click on a photo, meaning I really do need to rename the guesses.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Name this former amtrak station


----------



## Notelvis

Omaha, NE.


----------



## railiner

amtrakwolverine said:


> Name this former amtrak station


Could that be Akron, Ohio?


----------



## railiner

No......Notelvis, is notwrong, I am......


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Notelvis said:


> Omaha, NE.


Nothing gets by you LOL you're up.


----------



## railiner

And I should have known better, having lived near that former Burlington station from 1971 until 1973....the bridge leads toward its former connection with the UP station across the tracks....

The first time I crossed that bridge, was on a trip I took back in 1968....I rode the MILW/UP City of Denver west from Chicago, crossed the bridge, and rode the CB&Q Denver Zephyr back to Chicago. Dome all the way, of course, except when stealing away for meals in the diner.....  .


----------



## Notelvis

Maybe someday Amtrak will leave it's little Amstation in Omaha and return to a grander structure.

I'll pitch this one with a hint -

Active station serving one train a day each way. Since taken in the early 1980's this station has been renovated and moved about 40 feet back from the tracks...... the parking lot is now between the station and the platform.

Can anyone name it? It is not Hamlet, NC.


----------



## Notelvis

Another hint -

The train one direction is always at night. Going the other direction the stop is made early in the morning...... shortly after daybreak much of the year.


----------



## railiner

Hmmm.....could it be Clemson, SC?


----------



## RampWidget

How about Toccoa, Ga?


----------



## Notelvis

railiner for the win - *Clemson, SC*.


----------



## railiner

Some one who can, please post next photo. (One of these days, I'll have to learn how, for now I only know how to cut and paste links to other sites, etc.....).


----------



## jebr

Gonna make this one maybe a little too easy, but we'll see how quick you guys are.

There's a new vending machine in this station...





(not a sponsor)

Hint: saw this on a cell phone website the other day and found it fairly amusing.


----------



## KrazyKoala

Chicago?


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Seattle?


----------



## jebr

KrazyKoala said:


> Chicago?


Yes!


----------



## KrazyKoala

Am I crazy for recognizing the tile layout and color?

Here an inside picture of non-existent telephones and eerie black goo seeping from the walls...


----------



## KrazyKoala

Station from the sky...........


----------



## jersey42

I am pretty sure it is New Carrollton Md. The overhead wires in the sky view were a big help.


----------



## KrazyKoala

yup, good call...


----------



## jersey42

I was almost going to post another interior shot, but I think this one will be a little easier:


----------



## KrazyKoala

drives me crazy I've seen a building dozens of times and can't come up with the name...


----------



## Notelvis

Dodge City, KS?


----------



## jersey42

Notelvis said:


> Dodge City, KS?


Sorry, it is not Dodge City.


----------



## Notelvis

How about Elkhart, IN then?


----------



## KrazyKoala

aaahhhhhhhhhhh I think you're right Notelvis, I knew it was a CZ station...


----------



## railbuck

KrazyKoala said:


> aaahhhhhhhhhhh I think you're right Notelvis, I knew it was a CZ station...


I think Elkhart is correct, but that would be CL (and LSL) rather than CZ.


----------



## KrazyKoala

railbuck said:


> KrazyKoala said:
> 
> 
> 
> aaahhhhhhhhhhh I think you're right Notelvis, I knew it was a CZ station...
> 
> 
> 
> I think Elkhart is correct, but that would be CL (and LSL) rather than CZ.
Click to expand...

Right...sorry. I travel that more than I do the CZ...everything's a blur.


----------



## chakk

Creston, Iowa.


----------



## jersey42

Notelvis said:


> How about Elkhart, IN then?


Notelvis is correct. I have been through it on both the LSL and CL. Your turn to post


----------



## Notelvis

The thing which finally got me on the right 'track' was noticing that this picture seemed to be taken from either an Amfleet coach or Viewliner sleeper...... THAT ruled out any of the western long hauls. I should have recognized it sooner though...... my wife and I caught the Lake Shore Limited from Elkhart en route to Chicago and Essex, MT on our honeymoon 15 years ago!

OK - here's my next contribution. This is an interior photo which I took *yesterday*. No other information at this time. Can anyone name this active station?


----------



## Ryan

Looks like the sign in the background says "Cardinal" to me.

The picture in the background (which is freaking beautiful) looks like some quality Appalachian railroading, too.

I'll throw out Prince, WV as a guess.


----------



## KrazyKoala

Huntington?


----------



## amtrakwolverine

I 2nd prince


----------



## greatcats

I third Prince. Been there and talked to the agent around 1996.


----------



## Notelvis

Good Morning Folks -

Ryan is first with the correct answer - *Prince, WV*. Ryan is next up.

This tiny station is a remarkable little gem..... the natural light flooding in to the waiting area is so atypical of what one would imagine when thinking of West Virginia. Like much of Appalachia what you have here is a slightly less narrow spot between two mountains leaving room for a few buildings, a road, the railroad, the river, and then another mountain. I really like in my original photo how the street is visible out the right side and the railroad out the left...... as well as the shafts of light. That 'Chessie' is immortalized by an inlay in the floor of the Prince station is just bonus.

From where I live, if someone needs to get to the midwest without spending two nights on the train each way, the options are flying or making the fairly easy 200 drive up to Prince to catch the Cardinal....... something I've done 6 or 8 times over the last 15 years. In Friday's case, I was picking up my sister and her daughter who were returning from a conference in Iowa. Even with a roomette coming back, they saved several hundred dollars over flying on this trip.

In parting - here's one more Prince photo from Friday.........and for the time being I have adopted Prince's 'Chessie' for my avatar photo.


----------



## Ryan

Awesome!

That is a beautiful station from the outside, glad to see that the inside is equally nice.

Here's another overhead entry:


----------



## Notelvis

Nice photo Ryan -

I think I know that one but have a pretty hectic Monday coming up. I'll let someone else go for the gold since I may not have time to keep track of this thread for the next day or two!


----------



## rusty spike

La Posada in Winslow AZ


----------



## Ocala Mike

Love the avatar, David; my favorite cat! Somewhere, I have (or had) a book about the famous CSX brand cat, Chessie.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

I had Chessie on my memo pads at a job waaaaaay long ago.


----------



## Ryan

rusty spike said:


> La Posada in Winslow AZ


That is correct! Cool looking building from the air.


----------



## Notelvis

Ocala Mike said:


> Love the avatar, David; my favorite cat! Somewhere, I have (or had) a book about the famous CSX brand cat, Chessie.


Courtesy of the C&O...... immortalized in the floor at the Prince, WV station!


----------



## rusty spike

And even cooler from the ground. Designed by Mary Jane Colter, this was the last of the Fred Harvey Hotels built by the AT&SF along its mainline from Chicago to LA (via Raton Pass) and served passengers until 1957 when Santa Fe closed the hotel to the public and converted to offices. It has since been restored and operating as a hotel today. A worthy "look-see" if you're in Winslow.

Okay here's another
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/10022280/AmtrakStation03_16_13.jpg

Sorry I can't imbed the photo from Dropbox.If anyone else can, please feel free to do so.


----------



## CHamilton

rusty, here's your picture. I don't know where it is, though.


----------



## rusty spike

thanks CHamilton.

This is a curent Amtrak stop, however it is unstaffted and station has been converted to other uses.


----------



## amtkstn

Garden city ks


----------



## rusty spike

amtkstn said:


> Garden city ks


Pretty good guess, but it is not Garden City.

this station is unstaffed.


----------



## Notelvis

CHamilton said:


> rusty, here's your picture. I don't know where it is, though.



I'm going to guess *Lamar, CO*...... looks like a photo taken from onboard #3.

My wife and I had supper in Lamar on a driving trip to the Grand Canyon and Durango & Silverton Railroad about 15 years ago. While we were there we stopped by to 'check out' the train station though we didn't wait around for Amtrak. The SWC was a couple of hours late that night.

If I recall, the station now serves as the town library and that does look like a book cart visible through the window.


----------



## rusty spike

You are correct. It is Lamar, CO, one of those stops on the endangered Raton pass route of the SWC, and this photo was taken from the SSL of #3.






Your turn.


----------



## trainman74

Ocala Mike said:


> Love the avatar, David; my favorite cat! Somewhere, I have (or had) a book about the famous CSX brand cat, Chessie.


I used to have a cat named Chessie -- however, I was never able to get her posed the same way as the "real" Chessie.


----------



## railiner

Notelvis said:


> CHamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rusty, here's your picture. I don't know where it is, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to guess *Lamar, CO*...... looks like a photo taken from onboard #3.
> 
> My wife and I had supper in Lamar on a driving trip to the Grand Canyon and Durango & Silverton Railroad about 15 years ago. While we were there we stopped by to 'check out' the train station though we didn't wait around for Amtrak. The SWC was a couple of hours late that night.
> 
> If I recall, the station now serves as the town library and that does look like a book cart visible through the window.
Click to expand...

Hmmm....if that shot was a bit wider, I might have recognized that depot. Back in the '70's and '80's, I made several trips from Denver to Kansas City from there, connecting to No. 4, after riding a 4:00 PM Continental Trailways bus from Denver. In those years, Continental Trailways had very good service at Lamar....3 daily trips thru there on US287 from Denver to Amarillo, and 4 daily trips on US50 from Wichita to Pueblo.

Back then, there was an ATSF agent there. I used to get employee timetables from him....


----------



## Notelvis

trainman74, we also have a cat named Chessie....... she doesn't do poses though!

OK...... here's my next offering. This is an active station. More help later if neccessary.


----------



## Shanghai

*Looks like Jim Hudson's Alamo!!*


----------



## Notelvis

That's definately not the Alamo......... No Bull.


----------



## Notelvis

Notelvis said:


> That's definately not the Alamo......... No Bull.


There is a hint contained in my post quoted above.

I'll add that this building was not originally a train station nor was it used by the railroad industry in any way until being repurposed as an Amtrak Station 5 or 6 years ago.


----------



## Shanghai

*Kingman, AZ?*


----------



## Notelvis

Sorry - not Kingman.

This station is busier than Kingman.


----------



## JayPea

Let's see if I put 2 and 2 together with your hint to come up with Durham, NC.


----------



## Notelvis

JayPea said:


> Let's see if I put 2 and 2 together with your hint to come up with Durham, NC.


Yessir! This building, a historic tobacco warehouse, is now the Amtrak Station serving 6 trains a day in *Durham, NC*.

I'll include a link with more images of this remarkable conversion should anyone be interested....... and the hint referenced was to the minor league baseball Durham Bulls...... or possibly to the old Bull Durham Tobacco which may have been stored in this very warehouse.

http://www.trainweb.org/usarail/durham.htm

Your turn JayPea!


----------



## JayPea

Try this one:


----------



## CHamilton

Assuming the date on your camera is correct, I'd lay odds that it's not Minot, ND!


----------



## JayPea

The date is wrong but it's not Minot anyway! :lol:


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Dallas TX?


----------



## JayPea

No, not Dallas.


----------



## SubwayNut

An early morning stop of the Southbound City of New Orleans in Memphis, TN?


----------



## JayPea

You have it, SubwayNut!


----------



## SubwayNut

This station Amtrak still uses, got there today just before they put the curtains up to close off the center of the hall for an event. I couldn't believe what a ghem it is:


----------



## Shanghai

*Greensboro, NC??*


----------



## RampWidget

Tampa Union Station?


----------



## Notelvis

Lovely station........ no idea though.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

The Penthouse! Oh, wait, this is Name That Station, not Name That Train Car.


----------



## FriskyFL

SubwayNut said:


> This station Amtrak still uses, got there today just before they put the curtains up to close off the center of the hall for an event. I couldn't believe what a ghem it is:


CIN?


----------



## SubwayNut

Wow, no one's close, Here is the Amtrak ticketing and waiting area in the next round room:


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Kanasas City?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

amtrakwolverine said:


> Kanasas City?


I was thinking the same thing as that statue looks like it could be Truman. But when I looked up pics of Kansas City's Union Station, they didn't look like these pics.


----------



## Shanghai

*How about Solana Beach, California?*


----------



## SubwayNut

This is Kansas City:






This is modern Solana Beach:






I guess I'll post *an exterior*:






Keep guessing!


----------



## FriskyFL

SubwayNut said:


> This is Kansas City:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is modern Solana Beach:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'll post *an exterior*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep guessing!


Worcester, MA.


----------



## SubwayNut

Yes, *FriskyFL, *you guessed it before I had to post a giveaway photo of the MBTA partially high/partially low-level platform that Commuter trains and the Lake Shore Limited stop at.

Went from Boston to New York Yesterday via the Inland Route.


----------



## FriskyFL

Ok, guess it's my turn...can anyone identify this station?


----------



## manchacrr

Sanderson, TX?


----------



## FriskyFL

No, it's not Sanderson.


----------



## Bob Dylan

manchacrr said:


> Sanderson, TX?


Too Fancy for Sanderson, and it's been Torn Down, there's just a Crumbling Platform there Now!!!


----------



## FriskyFL

This fine depot won't suffer the same fate as Sanderson.


----------



## rrdude

Truckee, CA?


----------



## FriskyFL

No, not Truckee.


----------



## railiner

What a stunning appearing station Worcester is. And currently only served by the LSL and a few 'T' commuter trains? Seems like a waste of such a beautiful facility....


----------



## Shanghai

*Kissimmee, FL?*


----------



## FriskyFL

Shanghai said:


> *Kissimmee, FL?*


Not Kissimmee.


----------



## FriskyFL

It appears that a hint might be in order...

This recently rennovated depot "_sees_" six trains daily.


----------



## Notelvis

FriskyFL said:


> It appears that a hint might be in order...
> This recently rennovated depot "_sees_" six trains daily.



Palatka, FL?


----------



## FriskyFL

Nope, not Palatka.


----------



## SubwayNut

railiner said:


> What a stunning appearing station Worcester is. And currently only served by the LSL and a few 'T' commuter trains? Seems like a waste of such a beautiful facility....


It isn't that much of a waste, portions are used for offices, the central great hall is rented out as an event space (but normally open to the public). There is an intercity bus station and a new downtown bus hub will open across the street from the station next Month, MBTA is in the process (and just did the first round) of increasing Commuter Rail Service. The issue is that the electrification on the NEC made sending trains via the inland route take two hours longer, not just an hour.

I also just uploaded a full photo set of the station (over 100) if you want to get a full feel of the buliding.


----------



## railiner

SubwayNut said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a stunning appearing station Worcester is. And currently only served by the LSL and a few 'T' commuter trains? Seems like a waste of such a beautiful facility....
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't that much of a waste, portions are used for offices, the central great hall is rented out as an event space (but normally open to the public). There is an intercity bus station and a new downtown bus hub will open across the street from the station next Month, MBTA is in the process (and just did the first round) of increasing Commuter Rail Service. The issue is that the electrification on the NEC made sending trains via the inland route take two hours longer, not just an hour.
> 
> I also just uploaded a full photo set of the station (over 100) if you want to get a full feel of the buliding.
Click to expand...

Thanks for providing that link. Great photo's and info!

I seems a shame that there is currently no direct service between WOR and NYP via SPG.....I used to ride to WOR in the '50's. There were no thru trains back then, but there were many connections available via either SPG or PVD.....


----------



## SubwayNut

railiner said:


> SubwayNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> railiner said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a stunning appearing station Worcester is. And currently only served by the LSL and a few 'T' commuter trains? Seems like a waste of such a beautiful facility....
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't that much of a waste, portions are used for offices, the central great hall is rented out as an event space (but normally open to the public). There is an intercity bus station and a new downtown bus hub will open across the street from the station next Month, MBTA is in the process (and just did the first round) of increasing Commuter Rail Service. The issue is that the electrification on the NEC made sending trains via the inland route take two hours longer, not just an hour.
> 
> I also just uploaded a full photo set of the station (over 100) if you want to get a full feel of the buliding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for providing that link. Great photo's and info!
> 
> I seems a shame that there is currently no direct service between WOR and NYP via SPG.....I used to ride to WOR in the '50's. There were no thru trains back then, but there were many connections available via either SPG or PVD.....
Click to expand...

I was up there to ride the inland route last week, realized that getting to Newtonville (a total dump and former Amtrak station in 1972 on the Bay State running via the inland route) was easy from where I was staying and the Commuter Rail layover would be less than an hour. Didn't realize what a gem of a station Worcester would be. It was a long, nearly all day trip LSL to Springfield (with only a 50 minute layover) to the Vermonter. My full Trip Report is here.

Thanks for the info that there weren't through trains back in the 1950s either.


----------



## Ocala Mike

railiner said:


> SubwayNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> railiner said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I seems a shame that there is currently no direct service between WOR and NYP via SPG.....I used to ride to WOR in the '50's. There were no thru trains back then, but there were many connections available via either SPG or PVD.....
Click to expand...

Beautiful station. Actually, there was through service from NY (GCT) to Worcester via the State of Maine Express which ran through the 50's.


----------



## railiner

Ocala Mike said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SubwayNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> railiner said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I seems a shame that there is currently no direct service between WOR and NYP via SPG.....I used to ride to WOR in the '50's. There were no thru trains back then, but there were many connections available via either SPG or PVD.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beautiful station. Actually, there was through service from NY (GCT) to Worcester via the State of Maine Express which ran through the 50's.
Click to expand...

Hmmm....I must have missed that one....did it go via SPG? Even though it was New Haven all the way via PVD, I don't recall anything but RDC's on the Providence/Worcester route.... Was the State of Maine an overnite train thru WOR? If so that would explain why we didn't use it....

I'll have to dig into my 'archives' for old timetables.....


----------



## Ocala Mike

Yes, overnight NY (GCT) to Portland, ME (no Springfield or Boston, I'm afraid). Made Worcester at zero dark thirty in both directions, but for this NY youngster who had many relatives in Maine, it was the way to go in the late 40's (behind steam) and early 50's (diesel).


----------



## Ocala Mike

Forgot to sign in, and came in as a "Guest." Love that anti-spam device, by the way!


----------



## amtrakwolverine

is it on the wolverine route?


----------



## FriskyFL

amtrakwolverine said:


> is it on the wolverine route?


No, not on the Wolverine's route.


----------



## RampWidget

Jesup, Ga.?


----------



## Carolyn Jane

Not Jesup as it looks today - not even sure it looked like that 10 months ago...about the only station I am familiar with...CJ


----------



## FriskyFL

RampWidget said:


> Jesup, Ga.?


Yes, Jessup it is. The pic was taken last May, one can see a scaffolding on the platform, indicating that the rehabilitation had begun. The depot suffered a fire back in 2003 & remained boarded up until last year, the restoration was completed last Oct per Wikipedia.


----------



## RampWidget

Carolyn Jane said:


> Not Jesup as it looks today - not even sure it looked like that 10 months ago...about the only station I am familiar with...CJ


----------



## RampWidget

_Here's the next station..._


----------



## Carolyn Jane

Current station:Jesup

http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g277/holtcjane/Trains/P1040100_zpsdbd8f828.jpg

http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g277/holtcjane/Trains/P1040094_zpsfecdc562.jpg

Nice little waiting room area with restrooms.


----------



## Shanghai

RampWidget said:


> _Here's the next station..._



*Looks like Chatham, New Jersey!!*


----------



## RampWidget

Shanghai said:


> RampWidget said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Here's the next station..._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Looks like Chatham, New Jersey!!*
Click to expand...

Good guess, but not Chatham, or any other station in NJ.

Hint #1: This is an "Unstaffed Station" according to the Timetables.


----------



## greatcats

I can vouch that it is not Chatham, where I was the ticket agent 1995-98. That is not an Amtrak location, anyway. I think Shanghai, who lives there, was pulling our leg!


----------



## RampWidget

greatcats said:


> I can vouch that it is not Chatham, where I was the ticket agent 1995-98. That is not an Amtrak location, anyway. I think Shanghai, who lives there, was pulling our leg!


A clever one, he is! :giggle:


----------



## Shanghai

greatcats said:


> I can vouch that it is not Chatham, where I was the ticket agent 1995-98. That is not an Amtrak location, anyway. I think Shanghai, who lives there, was pulling our leg!


*You guys are correct!! But it does resemble my station in Chatham!!*


----------



## AlanB

greatcats said:


> I think Shanghai, who lives there, was pulling our leg!


No, Shanghai was just looking for an excuse to be chatham with the rest of us on the board. :lol:


----------



## Shanghai

Actually Alan, Shanghai & Archie are planning in Plandome for the Easter Holiday!!

I plan to chat here on Sunday evening and then drive to Chatham early the following morning.

What is this thread about??


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Shanghai said:


> Actually Alan, Shanghai & Archie are planning in Plandome for the Easter Holiday!!I plan to chat here on Sunday evening and then drive to Chatham early the following morning.
> 
> What is this thread about??


I think the thread was Shanghaied!  :giggle:


----------



## RampWidget

Hint No. 2: The trains serving this station are scheduled to do so during daylight hours.


----------



## Notelvis

That's *Selma*, NC I think. If I'm right this is an old photo because a public housing project has replaced those little wood frame houses visible in your photo. There is also newer fencing to keep people from wandering off the platform and onto the tracks. Again, if I've got this right we're looking south in this photo. That's the former Southern Railway visibile in the photo. The former ACL main is out of sight to the left of the image.

I was out-of-town (and mostly off-line) for three nights this week in Durham, NC and I headed down to Selma a couple or three nights ago while I was in the area to watch the southbound Silver Star and Auto Trains go through. The trains stopping in daylight hours are the Palmetto and the Carolinian.


----------



## RampWidget

Notelvis said:


> That's *Selma*, NC I think. If I'm right this is an old photo because a public housing project has replaced those little wood frame houses visible in your photo. There is also newer fencing to keep people from wandering off the platform and onto the tracks. Again, if I've got this right we're looking south in this photo. That's the former Southern Railway visibile in the photo. The former ACL main is out of sight to the left of the image.
> I was out-of-town (and mostly off-line) for three nights this week in Durham, NC and I headed down to Selma a couple or three nights ago while I was in the area to watch the southbound Silver Star and Auto Trains go through. The trains stopping in daylight hours are the Palmetto and the Carolinian.


Notelvis, sorry, it isn't Selma, but I agree with you - it sure does look like Selma. I lived in eastern NC for a few years and that would have been my 1st guess, too.

Hint #3: Only one train in each direction serves this station, and it's several hundred miles from Selma.


----------



## Notelvis

Oh man........ I was 90% certain that this was a vintage photo from Selma and that you were trying to really challenge us.

New guess..... *Anniston, AL*. (that still makes those tracks visible former Southern Railway!)

The platform shelter at Anniston is of a similar style (and era) to the one in Selma and, like Selma, the station was originally situtated to serve trains on more than one set of tracks. The difference being that in Anniston the station was between two rail lines and in Selma the station is at a diamond crossing.


----------



## RampWidget

Notelvis said:


> Oh man........ I was 90% certain that this was a vintage photo from Selma and that you were trying to really challenge us.
> New guess..... *Anniston, AL*. (that still makes those tracks visible former Southern Railway!)
> 
> The platform shelter at Anniston is of a similar style (and era) to the one in Selma and, like Selma, the station was originally situtated to serve trains on more than one set of tracks. The difference being that in Anniston the station was between two rail lines and in Selma the station is at a diamond crossing.


Got it! Second time is the charm; that is indeed Anniston, Alabama and the former SR mainline visible in the background. Anniston was the desination for my one and only trip on the SR's Southern Crescent, in the summer of 1977.

The station, and the town, is much less busy since the closure of Fort McClellan in the 1990's, leaving Anniston Army Depot the only sizable military installation in the area.

Your turn to post!


----------



## Notelvis

OK - Here is something different -

Can anyone identify this station? It is an active station and my first intercity passenger train trip originated here in 1974. One caveat - Amtrak passengers have a separate waiting area within the facility now....... the old main waiting room is now used for weddings and other banquet-type events.


----------



## railiner

Could it be Salisbury, NC?

Your hometown is a good clue.... 

If correct, let someone who knows how post the next one. I've got to learn how! I have a few ideas for 'stumper's' but can't post photo's.... :blush:


----------



## Carolyn Jane

Florence, SC? CJ


----------



## Notelvis

Railiner is correct (based on the hometown clue) that this is *Salisbury, NC*. In 1974 my mother and I rode Southern Railway train #6..... a day train then called the Piedmont..... from Salisbury, NC to visit my aunt in Washington, DC. Fabulous trip.

Carolyn Jane - from the photo given, the ACL station in Florence was a very good guess.

As Railiner doesn't post photos - the floor is open for anyone else who happens by on this Easter Sunday and would like to post a photo.


----------



## Shanghai

This is an active Amtrak station, seen mostly in the dark!!

http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w82/shanghai34/00end5_zpsb57d198e.jpg[/

Who will guess the correct answer??


----------



## Shanghai

Can anyone fix the software on this forum to allow photos

to be posted as were able to post in the past?


----------



## Ryan




----------



## Ryan

If you use the "IMG code" on the right hand side of that page it works.


----------



## rusty spike

Shanghai said:


> This is an active Amtrak station, seen mostly in the dark!!
> 
> http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w82/shanghai34/00end5_zpsb57d198e.jpg[/
> 
> Who will guess the correct answer??


I don't know where that station is but, like most "Amshaks" it is best seen in the _dark. _IMHO. :giggle:

Happy Easter. :hi:


----------



## Carolyn Jane

Using IMG code doesn't work for me from Photobucket...CJ


----------



## Shanghai

Ryan said:


> If you use the "IMG code" on the right hand side of that page it works.


Thanks Ryan. I will try the next time I post a photo.


----------



## Notelvis

Taking a shot in the dark here -

*Salt Lake City, UT?*


----------



## Shanghai

Notelvis said:


> Taking a shot in the dark here -
> *Salt Lake City, UT?*


Yes, it is Salt Lake City, Utah.

I was there last week. The station

is nicer than the photo depicts.

Your turn to post.


----------



## Notelvis

Here we are -

Active station. More hints later..... if needed.


----------



## rusty spike

Oops. I peeked at your "properties" window whch says "Burlington depot" so I know it's Burlilngton NC (cause it sure isn't Burlington IA).

Go ahead and post another. Notelvis.

I don't consider that a "win" on my part. :hi:


----------



## Notelvis

Yes Rusty - Burlington, NC. This is another 1800's building repurposed by the NCDOT. In Burlington's case the building was the locomotive shop for the original North Carolina Railroad. Built to last no doubt.

OK - let's try this one. This station is inactive and, I believe, has been demolished...... though Amtrak trains do pass right by here every day -


----------



## Notelvis

A hint -

4 Amtrak trains pass this location every day. All of them scheduled at 'people friendly' hours. None of these 4 trains make a station stop in this city now.


----------



## pennyk

Is it Sanford Florida?


----------



## Notelvis

pennyk said:


> Is it Sanford Florida?


Ding, ding, ding!

You're the winner Penny!


----------



## pennyk

Notelvis said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it Sanford Florida?
> 
> 
> 
> Ding, ding, ding!
> 
> You're the winner Penny!
Click to expand...

 I am not able to post photos, so I defer to anyone.

BTW, last time I noticed the Sanford station it was boarded up. It may be demolished now, I am not sure since I do not always notice it when I pass by since I am often eating and/or talking.


----------



## Shanghai

pennyk said:


> Notelvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it Sanford Florida?
> 
> 
> 
> Ding, ding, ding!
> 
> You're the winner Penny!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not able to post photos, so I defer to anyone.
> 
> BTW, last time I noticed the Sanford station it was boarded up. It may be demolished now, I am not sure since I do not always notice it when I pass by since I am often eating and/or talking.
Click to expand...

*Congratulations to our Penny!! She's a Winner!!*


----------



## Shanghai

*I will post this photo for Photo Shy Penny!!*

http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w82/shanghai34/00up2_zpsca693d54.jpg[/img]

*It is no longer an active train station, but the city in which it resides, has Amtrak service.*


----------



## Ryan




----------



## Shanghai

Thanks Ryan. I tried your advice and the photo still do not appear!!


----------



## jersey42

Shanghai said:


> *I will post this photo for Photo Shy Penny!!*
> 
> http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w82/shanghai34/00up2_zpsca693d54.jpg[/img]
> 
> *It is no longer an active train station, but the city in which it resides, has Amtrak service.*


I think it is Salt Lake City again. This one appears to be the old Union Pacfic Station. The 1869 Golden Spike mural pointed me in that direction.


----------



## Shanghai

jersey42 said:


> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I will post this photo for Photo Shy Penny!!*
> 
> 
> http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w82/shanghai34/00up2_zpsca693d54.jpg[/img]
> 
> *It is no longer an active train station, but the city in which it resides, has Amtrak service.*
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is Salt Lake City again. This one appears to be the old Union Pacfic Station. The 1869 Golden Spike mural pointed me in that direction.
Click to expand...


*Absolutely Correct!! This is a beautiful station and has been preserved as part of a shopping center.*


----------



## Ryan

Shanghai said:


> Thanks Ryan. I tried your advice and the photo still do not appear!!


Try hitting the little switch button in the top left corner of the menu bar above this window so that everything else is greyed out and you're using the "simple" editor. Sometimes the complex editor is too smart for it's own good.


----------



## jersey42

Let's try this one. Hopefully it is not too much of a close-up to make it unfair. It is an active Amtrak stop, and the photo was taken this week.


----------



## SubwayNut

Looks like Windsor, Vermont (not Connecticut) to me.


----------



## jersey42

SubwayNut said:


> Looks like Windsor, Vermont (not Connecticut) to me.


Absloutely correct. I figured you would get this one easily based on similar photos on page two of your great site.

The station is pretty run down and I don't believe they use it for anything more than a platform.


----------



## SubwayNut

Knew it! The station was a resturant until a few years ago. I have family in Windsor and ate their once. It was okay.

I have a photo all set to go, Im on 449 SPG-SYR now and totally forgot to post a photo using the wifi in the Albany. Don't know how to post photos from my iPhone (and don't have thering) I'll post one tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Shanghai

Hello


----------



## SubwayNut

Finally my photo:


----------



## jebr

Atlanta?


----------



## SubwayNut

Nope. You go upstairs from this entrance area to the platforms.


----------



## Notelvis

New Haven, CT?


----------



## SubwayNut

I think its time for a second photo, the waiting room interior:


----------



## railiner

How about Springfield, Mass.?


----------



## RampWidget

Birmingham, Alabama


----------



## Bob Dylan

railiner said:


> How about Springfield, Mass.?


Ditto, looks like Springfield's Waiting Room!


----------



## SubwayNut

It's Springfield! the previous photo is the corridor you use from the street to the stairs up to the waiting room. As a quick self-promotion I just uploaded a huge photo essay of the Springfield station, both the current situation and large abandoned historic station building:


----------



## greatcats

In January of 1973 when I was still in college I took the train to Springfield to visit a friend at Amherst. I recall it was a Penn Central diesel pulling one coach. I had heard that the station resembled something out of the Black Hole of Calcutta, being tied with Trenton, NJ at the time for being among the worst stations. At the time I was not too into appreciating architecture, but recall hurrying through the decrepit waiting room and ticket office and hoofed it down the street to the bus station. Returning a few days later, the train was a three car through train with a lounge car of sorts that was filled with cigarette smoke and I paid a cash fare of $7.50 to New York!


----------



## railiner

jimhudson said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about Springfield, Mass.?
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto, looks like Springfield's Waiting Room!
Click to expand...

Why don't you post the next one? I still haven't learned how to.......


----------



## jimhudson

Ditto, it's Open to anyone to Post one! :help:


----------



## Ryan

Apologies for the poor quality, it's literally a photo of a photo I have one my desk. It's also one of my favorite pictures.

It's also probably really easy...


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Ryan said:


> Apologies for the poor quality, it's literally a photo of a photo I have one my desk. It's also one of my favorite pictures.
> 
> It's also probably really easy...


I think I know, I think I know...but I don't have a pic to post, so I'll let someone else guess.


----------



## Ocala Mike

Harpers Ferry, WV.


----------



## Ryan

Yessir.

7/5/1994. I'm the good looking 14 year old lad on the left, waiting for the single level Cap (WITH A DOME CAR) en route to Philmont.

Sadly, it doesn't look like my son and I will get to repeat the journey...


----------



## pennyk

Ryan said:


> Yessir.7/5/1994. I'm the good looking 14 year old lad on the left, waiting for the single level Cap (WITH A DOME CAR) en route to Philmont.Sadly, it doesn't look like my son and I will get to repeat the journey...


Ryan, that is a very sweet photo. I can see why it is one of your favorites.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Hopefully something will be worked out and by the time your son is a Scout ya'll will be able to ride to the Ranch in a Train with a Dome Car!!!


----------



## Ocala Mike

I gladly relinquish my turn to post to anyone else on here.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

I will post on ocala mikes behalf this is a inside shot of a station that has been posted before. Who can name it.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Been 24 hours no guesses time for a hint. It's in Michigan.


----------



## Shanghai

*How about Bangor, MI??*


----------



## Notelvis

Absolute guess -

Bangor, MI?


----------



## Misty.

Since I'm awake right now... I can confirm that it is *not* Bangor


----------



## railiner

Could it be Pontiac, Mi.?


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Railiner is correct pontiac MI is it. Your turn to post.


----------



## railiner

amtrakwolverine said:


> Railiner is correct pontiac MI is it. Your turn to post.


Since I don't know how to post photo's, the next posting is open to anyone....

Thanks....


----------



## Notelvis

How about this one then - it's an active Amtrak station which sees trains in both daylight and night hours every day.


----------



## Ryan

The brick and awning makes me think of ALX, but I don't think that's it...


----------



## Notelvis

You are on the 'right track' with Alexandria in that this station was built in roughly the same era..... 1920's or so.

The station in my picture is not, however, in Virginia.


----------



## jersey42

How about High Point, NC? It is on the same track.


----------



## Notelvis

Well played Jersey42! *High Point, NC *is on the same track as Alexandria served by both the 'Crescent' and 'Carolinian'. You are correct!

Here are a couple of parting shots of one of my favorite train stations -











Your turn to post Jersey42!


----------



## jersey42

Here is an interior shot of a current Amtrak station.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Harrisburg PA?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

amtrakwolverine said:


> Harrisburg PA?


I think you're right.


----------



## pennyk

AmtrakBlue said:


> amtrakwolverine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Harrisburg PA?
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're right.
Click to expand...

looks familiar to me too.


----------



## jersey42

That was pretty easy. It is indeed Harrisburg, PA.

Amtrakwolverine - it is your turn to post.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

heres another easy one


----------



## Ryan

PHL


----------



## amtrakwolverine

PHL is correct your turn Ryan


----------



## Ryan

Let's go back to the air:


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Why do I feel like I'm at the 2012 gathering with those 2 pics before Ryan's?


----------



## Notelvis

Fast and furious today....... but I enjoy a good train station photo as much as anyone.

Looks like *Tampa, FL* to me.


----------



## Ryan

I was looking for "The currently losing to the Washington Capitals Tampa", but I'll take just "Tampa"


----------



## Notelvis

Here's an active station that should not be difficult for you good people - Just wanted an excuse to toss up a photo that I took myself a couple of months ago......

Headed for bed now...... see you in the morning -


----------



## pennyk

Notelvis said:


> Here's an active station that should not be difficult for you good people - Just wanted an excuse to toss up a photo that I took myself a couple of months ago......
> Headed for bed now...... see you in the morning -
> 
> [img=[URL="https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/485193_10200221334232286_293176945_n.jpg%5D"]https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/485193_10200221334232286_293176945_n.jpg][/URL]


WOW!!!


----------



## JayPea

Glenwood Springs.


----------



## Notelvis

Correct JayPea....... the thread is yours.


----------



## JayPea

OK, this one should be simple enough:


----------



## SubwayNut

The Westbound Lake Shore Limited #48/448 makes an early morning station and service stop at Toledo, Ohio.


----------



## railiner

SubwayNut said:


> The Westbound Lake Shore Limited #48/448 makes an early morning station and service stop at Toledo, Ohio.


Didn't you mean #49/449?


----------



## JayPea

Toledo it is!


----------



## SubwayNut

Name this former Amtrak Station (photo taken last week):


----------



## Notelvis

How about North Philadelphia, PA?


----------



## SubwayNut

No, North Philly still is an an active Amtrak station. There two northbound and three southbound weekday only round trips to and from New York, all southbound's are Keystone Service trains, one northbound is a Northeast Regional (although only 389 passengers were ticketed to and from there in FY2011) I have a feeling ridership might be slightly higher from passengers that get on and off there with tickets to and from 30th Street.


----------



## Shanghai

New Brunswick, NJ


----------



## RampWidget

This is a long shot... Beltway (MD)


----------



## Ocala Mike

Elizabeth, NJ.


----------



## SubwayNut

No, no. New Brunswick is still an amtrak station. One regional per weekday and a northbound Keystone stop. Elizabeth has no Amtrak evidence anymore (except the no trespassing signs found everywhere). Hint: electric Amtrak trains bypass this station on just one route. It was diesel for many years through this station but is back to electric.


----------



## railiner

Malvern, Pa.? Looks like it could be there or somewhere else along the Main Line......


----------



## railiner

Here's another guess....Clinton, Ct.?


----------



## Shanghai

_Newark, DE??_


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Shanghai said:


> _Newark, DE??_


Hey! Newark is still active!


----------



## AmtrakBlue

AmtrakBlue said:


> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Newark, DE??_
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! Newark is still active!
Click to expand...

Plus the tracks in the pic go over a road. In Newark the road goes over the tracks.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

While we wait for the answer to the lastest station posted, can anyone "Name This Station"? Just saw it today.

http://www.ispot.tv/ad/7o5R/mcdonalds-mccafe-train-station


----------



## pennyk

AmtrakBlue said:


> While we wait for the answer to the lastest station posted, can anyone "Name This Station"? Just saw it today.
> http://www.ispot.tv/ad/7o5R/mcdonalds-mccafe-train-station


looks like LAX to me, but I have only been there once, so I am not sure.


----------



## SubwayNut

railiner said:


> Malvern, Pa.? Looks like it could be there or somewhere else along the Main Line......


It's Malverne, was down there doing a Keystone points run and had an independence pass.

It was time to visit other stations.


----------



## railiner

Someone who can, please post the next one, thanks.....


----------



## Aaron

railiner said:


> Someone who can, please post the next one, thanks.....


Okay, I'll try...

The rules say inactive stations are allowed, and many people use that rule to post pictures of former stations. I'm going to mix it up by throwing a _future_ station out there.

So, here's a future Amtrak station, currently under construction:


----------



## Notelvis

Ooooooh - tough, tough one.

I have no idea where this is but I like the concept of 'future stations'. I might use it for my next entry.

Could you give us a hint or two? For instance, will this station be replacing an existing station nearby? How many trains (more-or-less) will stop here?


----------



## Aaron

I'll give it a few hours to see if anyone knows it right off the bat. If not, I'll come back with hints later today.


----------



## RampWidget

Miami, Fla.


----------



## Aaron

RampWidget said:


> Miami, Fla.


Nope.

A little bit of background on the picture. I didn't take it (my helicopter's in the shop). I got it off of a website. It is up to date, though and accurately represents the construction site as of a few days ago. There's not much of a building here, yet; just a foundation. However, this building-to-be has a pretty distinctive design, and tracing the outline of the foundation matches the shape of the building pretty well.


----------



## jebr

Aaron said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone who can, please post the next one, thanks.....
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'll try...
> 
> The rules say inactive stations are allowed, and many people use that rule to post pictures of former stations. I'm going to mix it up by throwing a _future_ station out there.
> 
> So, here's a future Amtrak station, currently under construction:
Click to expand...

It couldn't be Denver, CO, could it?


----------



## Aaron

jebr said:


> It couldn't be Denver, CO, could it?


It could not. Sorry. I don't know anything about Denver, but I would hope they're further along than this.

Here's a hint:



Spoiler



This building that's under construction isn't just the Amtrak station. It's a new multi-modal transit center that will contain an Amtrak station, but also link local bus service, local shuttle service, and other transit.


----------



## Shanghai

*New London, CT??*


----------



## Aaron

Shanghai said:


> *New London, CT??*


Nope, sorry.

I think I'll give a hint for every incorrect guess. So, here's the next one:



Spoiler



This station will be replacing an existing station in this area. In fact, if you were able to zoom out of my picture just a little more, you'd probably be able to see the existing station appear in the upper left. As it stands, you can just see the parking lot adjacent to the existing station in the upper left hand corner of this picture.


----------



## Shanghai

*Norfolk, VA*


----------



## Aaron

Shanghai said:


> *Norfolk, VA*


 Nope. Here's another hint:



Spoiler



This is a pretty busy station already. Amtrak has something like 11 trains each direction stopping at this station (per day), and there are another 14-15 commuter trains each way on the weekdays. All this and freight traffic too!


----------



## cpamtfan

Burbank, CA?


----------



## Aaron

cpamtfan said:


> Burbank, CA?


No, but you're closer, and I'll explain why in my next hint:



Spoiler



I'm by no means an expert in these things, but the first time I traveled to the east coast from my home in the western US, I was struck by how much darker the soil is there. Rich dark brown. Thousands or millions of years of lots more vegetation growing means lots more vegetation decomposing and adding more organic material to the soil.

In contrast, the dirt where I'm from (Tucson) is very pale in color, presumably because we've long been a desert, and don't have nearly as much plant matter adding to our soil. So using my own very limited experience as a guide, I would analyze the picture this way: The dirt in this picture is not quite the same color as what it would be in my area, but definitely a little bit lighter than what I would expect from some place like Virginia. So, not necessarily the dirt of a harsh desert like Tucson, but definitely the dirt of somewhere in the Western US.


----------



## Shanghai

*Sacramento, California!!*


----------



## Aaron

Shanghai said:


> *Sacramento, California!!*


Nope. Good guess, though, since Sacramento is in the process of creating a new intermodal center. I think they're renovating the historic depot for that purpose, though. In contrast, this station that I've posted is a brand new purpose built building. It's not a renovation or a repurposing of the old station; it's going in next to/near the old station. And that old station is most definitely not what most people would consider historic.

That's not really a hint, but more of a clarification of previously posted info. Here's your hint:



Spoiler



All around the area surrounding this station, there's signage of all types. Signs on commercial buildings, billboards, or whatever. There's one particular letter that appears with greater prominence on a lot of the signage around this part of the city, and that letter is "*A*". In fact there's a real Big A just south of this station.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Yuma?


----------



## FriskyFL

Anaheim?


----------



## Aaron

FriskyFL said:


> Anaheim?


Ding Ding Ding! We have a winner!

This station that's under construction is the ARTIC, or *A*naheim *R*egional *T*ransportation *I*ntermodal *C*enter. This new building is being built just to the east of the current Anaheim station (and just north of Angel Stadium, aka "The Big A"). The new center will be the central hub for the Amtrak station, Metrolink station, OCTA busses, ART (Anaheim Resort Transportation) shuttles, and whatever BRT, streetcar, monorail, or moving sidewalk system Anaheim eventually decides to do to bring people from ARTIC to Disneyland. This station was also heavily sold to the public as the Anaheim station for the California High Speed Rail, assuming it ever gets that far south.

I lifted my picture from the project website at http://www.articinfo.com. Here's another showing a rendering of the finished station:


----------



## railiner

Nice job, Aaron! I like the way you fed us the hints, and gave us a nice detailed explanation of the station. Well done! :hi:


----------



## Aaron

railiner said:


> Nice job, Aaron!


Thanks! Here's the big "A" at the "Big A", for anyone who didn't catch my previous hint:






FriskyFL, you're up!


----------



## FriskyFL

Very impressive! Anaheim should be justifiably proud.

I'm fresh out of original images, so I yield the floor to whomever has a pic to post.


----------



## Shanghai

*Here is an active Amtrak Station. It should be quite easy to name:*

http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w82/shanghai34/00sik9_zps5cdaed25.jpg


----------



## Notelvis

Going back to Anaheim....... very, very impressive.

I should have been closer to figuring that out....... I was Google Earthing that area just a week ago looking to see how close hotels were to several SOCAL stations. Just didn't pay close enough attention.


----------



## jersey42

Based on the palm trees and the welcome banner, it looks to be Kissimmee, FL.


----------



## Shanghai

jersey42 said:


> Based on the palm trees and the welcome banner, it looks to be Kissimmee, FL.


*YES!! You are correct and fast, but what would expect from someone from New Jersey!!*


----------



## jersey42

Shanghai said:


> *YES!! You are correct and fast, but what would expect from someone from New Jersey!!*


I have gotten a few of these based on the signs in the pictures. I knew the civic center is next to the Amtrak station and even with my eyes, I could read the "Civic Center" at the bottom of the banner. The "K" at the top was also pretty clear.

I will post something shortly.


----------



## jersey42

Lets try this active Amtrak station.


----------



## pennyk

Shanghai said:


> jersey42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on the palm trees and the welcome banner, it looks to be Kissimmee, FL.
> 
> 
> 
> *YES!! You are correct and fast, but what would expect from someone from New Jersey!!*
Click to expand...

I would like to comment that the photograph looks pretty good considering it was taken by a very poor photographer with her iPod. :giggle:


----------



## Shanghai

pennyk said:


> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jersey42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on the palm trees and the welcome banner, it looks to be Kissimmee, FL.
> 
> 
> 
> *YES!! You are correct and fast, but what would expect from someone from New Jersey!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like to comment that the photograph looks pretty good considering it was taken by a very poor photographer with her iPod. :giggle:
Click to expand...

I must confess that the outstanding photograph of the Kissimmee, FL Amtrak Station was taken by our own Penny!! I was anxious to

correctly identify a photo so I could post Penny's picture. Do you agree that Penny took an outstanding photo??


----------



## Shanghai

jersey42 said:


> Lets try this active Amtrak station.


*I will guess Martinsburg, WV??*


----------



## Notelvis

How about Anniston, AL?


----------



## jersey42

It is not Martinsburg or Anniston. If I had backed up when taking the picture, the area to the left of the photo is pretty distinctive, and probably would give it away.


----------



## Shanghai

*Kingstree, SC*


----------



## jersey42

Shanghai said:


> *Kingstree, SC*


Sorry Shanghai, it's not Kingstree either.

I will follow Aaron's lead and give a hint after an incorrect guess.



Spoiler



It is not in South Carolina, West Virginia or Alabama.

The only state I have never visited is Arkansas.


----------



## pennyk

Jesup, GA?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Hope, Arkansas?


----------



## jersey42

Not Jessup and not Hope.

More hints.



Spoiler



I took the picture about a month ago.
At this time of the year, the scheduled arrivals/departures are all in daylight hours.


----------



## RampWidget

Petersburg, Va.


----------



## jersey42

RampWidget said:


> Petersburg, Va.


No it's not Petersburg.



Spoiler



It is not in South Carolina, West Virginia or Alabama.

The only state I have never visited is Arkansas.

I took the picture about a month ago.

At this time of the year, the scheduled arrivals/departures are all in daylight hours.

The sign in the picture is real, but it is meant to confuse you!



edit - fixed typo


----------



## Notelvis

Ohhh...... ooohhhhhh - I think I've got it -

*White River Junction, VT*?


----------



## jersey42

Notelvis said:


> Ohhh...... ooohhhhhh - I think I've got it -
> *White River Junction, VT*?


Yes it is White River Junction.

No baggage at this station. I was hoping the baggage sign would misdirect some people.

Just to the left of the station, is the restored Boston & Maine #494, a 4-4-0 steam engine built in the 1890s. There is also an old B&M red wooden caboose.

Here is another photo of the station with the distinctive cupola on top.


----------



## Notelvis

OK - let's try this one..... actually a picture of a train at a station platform.

The station is active..... the SDP40F and smattering of Heritage Fleet varnish are not.

Without any further clues (for the moment), can anyone name the station.


----------



## Shanghai

*Rochester, NY*


----------



## Notelvis

No Shanghai - not Rochester but that's not a bad guess.

The station who's platform appears in my photo is an Amtrak era station which opened in the 1970's. Like most stations which opened around that time, this one is on the outskirts several miles from downtown and replaced a grander downtown station.


----------



## JayPea

Schenectady?


----------



## Shanghai

*Buffalo Depew Station??*


----------



## Notelvis

No Gentlemen.....

This station is not located in New York State.

The downtown station which this depot replaced still stands and has been tastefully repurposed by the city.


----------



## jersey42

*Jacksonville, FL??*


----------



## RampWidget

jersey42 said:


> *Jacksonville, FL??*


I agree. Northbound view. (southbound train) :blink:


----------



## Notelvis

jersey42 first with the correct answer.

Jacksonville, FL.

I came prepared to post this photo of the same train should anyone have needed another hint -







The thread is yours jersey42!


----------



## jersey42

Let me give someone who has not posted in a while a chance. If I get no takers, I will post tomorrow evening.


----------



## AG1

This photo might be of interest to those who haven't been there.


----------



## TCRT

That's the very end of the NEC catenary at Boston South Station (a very nice place to visit indeed).

[Well, there's this "end" of it and then there's the bit of catenary that goes to the maintenance shops and dead-ends along I-93]


----------



## AG1

*Boston South Station is correct, TCRT, your turn to post.*

For those who have not yet visited Boston South Station, the photo shows about one third of this compact station. Most station services except baggage are conveniently located in or adjacent to this one room with a great view of the tracks. The MBTA "T" subway" is down the escalator and the intercity bus station is over the tracks.

This photo was taken from the rear "railfan window" of the former "Federal" Viewliner sleeper ten years ago.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Thanks for the pic & info if BOS. Someday I hope to see it in person. Was hoping to take a day trip up this spring, but keep running into delays here at home.


----------



## TCRT

My apologies for being a bit late with this reply. Here's an active station:


----------



## SubwayNut

Huntington, West Virginia and I believe I see Ocean View on the front of the cardinal


----------



## TCRT

Huntington is correct. Your move.


----------



## SubwayNut

Yes, You can smoke on this platform, in this 'station':


----------



## jersey42

I have posted a couple of Vermonter stations in the past month. When SubwayNut guessed my picture of Windsor VT he said:



SubwayNut said:


> Looks like Windsor, Vermont (not Connecticut) to me.


I am pretty sure this is another Vermonter station. How about: *Windsor Locks CT*, not to be confused with Windsor CT or Windsor VT.

Is there a smaller Amtrak station anywhere?


----------



## SubwayNut

Yes its the bus stop Windsor Locks, CT (all three Windsor's are on my website, the Vermonter stops at Windsor Locks but skips Windsor, so you can't buy a single segment ticket from Windsor to Windsor, just Windsor Locks to Windsor). It's also the stop where the conductor confirms you really know where your going (I think a lot of people get off there expecting taxis to the Bradley Airport that's in Windsor Locks). I did make an hour photo stop on a nice warm day (wasn't coming from Windsor, VT that time, but St. Albans) and did have a conversation with the conductor about my photo stop and walked up to the abandoned station.


----------



## jersey42

Here is a aerial shot of an active station with a partial red roof.


----------



## Shanghai

*Grand Junction, Colorado??*


----------



## jersey42

Shanghai said:


> *Grand Junction, Colorado??*


I think the aerial views are a lot tougher, unless you live near the station. But this one is not Grand Junction.

I will wait a day before I give any hints.


----------



## jersey42

Here is a sliver of a clue. It's the same statiion taken through a train window.


----------



## Notelvis

OK........ so now we know that trains stop here during the daylight.


----------



## Shanghai

*Albany, OR?*


----------



## jersey42

Notelvis said:


> OK........ so now we know that trains stop here during the daylight.


Good observation. In fact, all trains that stop here are scheduled during daylight hours.



Shanghai said:


> *Albany, OR?*


Sorry Shanghai. The new daylight clue eliminates Albany, Oregon (and Albany, New York too).


----------



## Notelvis

Got it I think -

Lewistown, PA.

The picture from the train was not high enough off the ground to be taken from the upstairs of a Superliner and the place didn't look busy enough (small parking lot) to be at a station that had more than one train a day each direction. The 'appearance' of the earth eliminated the deep south, southwest, or west coast. For awhile I was thinking Illinois BUT Illinois is pretty flat and I can't think of a place where a double track mainline needs to sweep out of curve that sharp into a station anywhere in Illinois.

Soooo..... I pretty much narrowed it down to either Vermont or Pennsylvania............ and couldn't think of a place in Vermont with a double track mainline like this. That's when I took to Google Earth and started looking at stations west of Harrisburg.

So...... I'm going to say Lewistown, PA. The thing that I was looking for was a station where the remaining tracks were further away from the original platform which is the case in Lewistown...... and the partial red roof...... and the nearby houses with swimming pools.


----------



## jersey42

Notelvis said:


> Got it I think -
> Lewistown, PA.
> 
> The picture from the train was not high enough off the ground to be taken from the upstairs of a Superliner and the place didn't look busy enough (small parking lot) to be at a station that had more than one train a day each direction. The 'appearance' of the earth eliminated the deep south, southwest, or west coast. For awhile I was thinking Illinois BUT Illinois is pretty flat and I can't think of a place where a double track mainline needs to sweep out of curve that sharp into a station anywhere in Illinois.
> 
> Soooo..... I pretty much narrowed it down to either Vermont or Pennsylvania............ and couldn't think of a place in Vermont with a double track mainline like this. That's when I took to Google Earth and started looking at stations west of Harrisburg.
> 
> So...... I'm going to say Lewistown, PA. The thing that I was looking for was a station where the remaining tracks were further away from the original platform which is the case in Lewistown...... and the partial red roof...... and the nearby houses with swimming pools.


I think you got it too! It is indeed *Lewistown, PA*. Excellent deductive reasoning. Here is the rest of the photo through the dirty window.






I am looking forward to your next photo.


----------



## Notelvis

What a great way to get an early start on 'weekend things' - sharing one of my old station photos on AU.

Here is one that I took myself back when I was a teenager....... that would be the 1970's. Notice that this train is still steam heated. The Superliners (which may or may not operate through this *active *station) were under construction when I took this photo but they hadn't started showing up out on the property yet.

One hint - the Amtrak station was (and still is) located in the newer building in the distance. That closer building had already been replaced as the passenger station before Amtrak began operation in 1971.


----------



## Tumbleweed

That kind of looks like Fargo, North Dakota....


----------



## Notelvis

It does kind of look like Fargo Tumbleweed..... or Minot.

It is not either one of those, however. This picture was taken 10 or 11 years before I made it to North Dakota for the first time.


----------



## amtkstn

La Junta CO?


----------



## Notelvis

Not La Junta either. The station building there is not set as far back from the tracks as is this one.

Another hint - both of these buildings (as well as the platform shelter) were still standing last fall....... though the older building is not nearly in as good of condition now.


----------



## Notelvis

Another hint -

This is a fairly busy station with trains scheduled both day and night.

Half of the trains which operate through this station carry sleeping cars although not every train with sleepers stops at this station.


----------



## RampWidget

Petersburg (Ettrick) Va.


----------



## Notelvis

RampWidget is correct - Petersburg, VA.

Nicely done -

The 'day trains' here are the Carolinian, Palmetto, and new NEC Regional to/from Norfolk.

The 'night trains' are the Silver Star, Silver Meteor, and passing through without stopping Auto-Train.

My photo, by the way, was taken from the northbound Silver Star in January 1978.


----------



## RampWidget

That's a great shot of the pre-Heritage Fleet Silver Star. (And of the station, which hasn't changed all that much). The Petersburg station is physically located in the suburb of Ettrick a few miles from downtown. The location represents one of Coast Line's early efforts to speed up service by moving out from older downtown stations to newer stations out of downtown, adjacent to the main line, or both. Most of these relocations were done in the 1950's & 1960's (Savannah, Charleston, etc.) but some came a couple of decades sooner (Petersburg, Orlando).

Anyway, here is the next station:


----------



## greatcats

I do not post pictures, and I apologize for bending the rules, but I think I stopped in here last summer while driving from Newfoundland to Arizona. Creston, Iowa.


----------



## amtkstn

Fort Madison. The only station in Iowa on the chief route.


----------



## Notelvis

Thanks RampWidget!

Here's a bonus photo of that same Silver Star just before I boarded it earlier that morning at the old Seaboard station in Raleigh, NC. This was an unusually large snowfall for the Raleigh area.


----------



## RampWidget

greatcats said:


> I do not post pictures, and I apologize for bending the rules, but I think I stopped in here last summer while driving from Newfoundland to Arizona. Creston, Iowa.


Close, but not quite!


----------



## greatcats

Gosh, that sign looks familiar. I also stopped at Mc Cook, Nebraska, but I recall that as an old building.


----------



## RampWidget

amtkstn said:


> Fort Madison. The only station in Iowa on the chief route.


amtkstn is correct on both counts. The photo is of the joint BNSF/Amtrak depot at Fort Madison, Ia. and it is indeed No. 3&4's only scheduled stop in the Hawkeye State!

Your turn to post a photo, amtkstn...

Edit: Typo


----------



## greatcats

Haha. I stand corrected. I have been through there on the train, but don't recall the BNSF sign.


----------



## Shanghai

It has been three days since the last post, so I will post this photo of an active *Amtrak Station*!!


----------



## Ryan

GBB

(recognized it before I read the sign on the right)


----------



## Shanghai

*Yes, Ryan you are correct. I missed blanking out the sign. I did blank the two signs*

*on the station building!! Your turn to post.*


----------



## Ryan

Thanks for getting the thread rolling again (and I see that you got the picture to post inline correctly!). 

This picture isn't mine:





0193 Amtrak Station | 1987 | East by Facility Records | MSU Physical Plant, on Flickr

(edited to add attribution after Dick's correct response)


----------



## Shanghai

*I'll get my response in before Kevin (amtrakwolverine) responds. East Lansing, Michigan.*


----------



## Ryan

Indeed - age doesn't really matter since the station hasn't changed much:





0193 | Amtrack Station | 2009 | East Side by Facility Records | MSU Physical Plant, on Flickr


----------



## Shanghai

H*ere is a Shanghai original photo: Who will recognize this active Amtrak Station??*


----------



## Notelvis

East Lansing is one homely Amtrak station.


----------



## pennyk

Truckee, CA?


----------



## Shanghai

pennyk said:


> Truckee, CA?



*WOW!! Penny got it correctly, and without any wrong turns!!*

*On second examination on my part, I think I failed to blank out an important word on the boxcar!!*


----------



## pennyk

since I cannot post photos, Dick, you should post another one (without such a gigantic hint :giggle: )


----------



## GG-1

Notelvis said:


> East Lansing is one homely Amtrak station.


And around 6:00am it's platform looks like this.






Aloha


----------



## Shanghai

*Here's the next active Amtrak Station. Can you name it??*


----------



## SubwayNut

It's Poughkeepsie, New York


----------



## amtkstn

Lancaster PA


----------



## Shanghai

SubwayNut said:


> It's Poughkeepsie, New York


*Poughkeepsie is correct!!*

*Your turn to post a photo.*


----------



## SubwayNut

How bout this one, basically a random selection from the SubwayNut's Amtrak station list:


----------



## Notelvis

Nice station - I've got it but since I cheated by looking at your website I'll keep it to myself.

Love all the great photos on your site.


----------



## Notelvis

Gee........Did I scare folks away from this thread? I'm sorry if I did.

As it's been more than 40 hours now, I'll go ahead and say that I believe this station to be *Mt. Vernon, WA* and it's a pretty attractive station at that.


----------



## SubwayNut

It's Mount Vernon, Washington that I made a whirlwind 5 minute photo run stop, I was planning to spend an hour there but a previous bus was late, on a direct transfer from the bus from Stanwood to the bus to Bellingham, yes I have taken city buses all the way from Seattle to Bellingham (and you could make its as far south as Olympia/Lacey).


----------



## Notelvis

Let's try this active Amtrak Station. Trains are scheduled to stop both day and night.

Can anyone name it?


----------



## amtkstn

Fayettville NC?


----------



## Notelvis

amtkstn said:


> Fayettville NC?


You're good sir.

Fayetteville is correct. The floor is yours for the next photo.

How'd you get it right off?


----------



## Shanghai

SubwayNut said:


> How bout this one, basically a random selection from the SubwayNut's Amtrak station list:


*I wasn't aware that there is an Amtrak Station in Mount Vernon, VA?*


----------



## zephyr17

Mount Vernon, WASHINGTON. On the Cascades between Everett and Bellingham.


----------



## Shanghai

zephyr17 said:


> Mount Vernon, WASHINGTON. On the Cascades between Everett and Bellingham.


*Thank You.*


----------



## Notelvis

amtkstn - you're on the clock sir.

Do you have another station photo to post?


----------



## Shanghai

*I'll post this picture of an active Amtrak Station since it has been two days since the post was correctly guessed:*


----------



## Notelvis

Thanks for jumpstarting the game Shanghai.

This has got to be somewhere south. It looks reasonably warm here even during the winter (note no leaves on the tree.) It also looks ridiculously flat here.

Given the 'south' part..... as well as the classic small town station design, I'm eliminating Illinois. I'm thinking Mississippi, Louisiana, Arkansas, or Texas for this station.

Let me spend a little time with Google Earth and I might have a guess a little later this evening.


----------



## Notelvis

OK -

How about Walnut Ridge, AR?


----------



## Shanghai

Great detective work, Notelvis!! You are correct.

How do you use Google Earth??

Your turn to post.


----------



## Notelvis

I have my Google Earth set up to show me the location of train stations. I look for towns along the route of the train I think this station may be on and then I zoom in to look for things like is the roof the same color (in this case check), is the building roughly the same same size (again, check), and other various clues. In this case it was that cement walkway with the handrails from the parking lot to the platform about 20 feet from the building itself.

For the record, I looked at every station on the Crescent route from Tuscaloosa south and every station on the City of New Orleans route south of Memphis before I started working my way south from St. Louis on the Texas Eagle.

I should have just started with the Texas Eagle as this station looked similar to pictures that I've seen of the renovated Hope, AR station!


----------



## Notelvis

Here's the next entry -

This building was once an Amtrak station. The building still stands, the trains still stop here, and Amtrak has moved next door into the old REA Building which is out of sight to the right of this image.

Can anyone name the station?

Bonus points for naming the establishment which currently occupies this building!!!!!


----------



## Notelvis

A Hint -

This station serves trains operating on more than one Amtrak route.


----------



## zephyr17

Charlottesville, VA?


----------



## Bob Dylan

Notelvis said:


> Here's the next entry -
> This building was once an Amtrak station. The building still stands, the trains still stop here, and Amtrak has moved next door into the old REA Building which is out of sight to the right of this image.
> 
> Can anyone name the station?
> 
> Bonus points for naming the establishment which currently occupies this building!!!!!


If it's Charlottesville it used to be a Wing Joint like Wing Stop but Local IIRC???


----------



## Notelvis

Zephyr17 is first to break the tape - Charlottesville, VA.

Your turn to post sir.

Half Credit to Jim Hudson. This building now houses a restaurant called 'Wild Wing Cafe'....... it's a regional chain as I've seen a number of their places in the Carolinas and Virginia...... not sure where else.


----------



## zephyr17

Since I don't have that many digitized shots, I open my slot to anyone.


----------



## Notelvis

Perhaps Mr. Hudson would like to post a photo.......... a 'bone' for remembering the wing joint!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Notelvis said:


> Perhaps Mr. Hudson would like to post a photo.......... a 'bone' for remembering the wing joint!


:hi: Sorry, I'm unable to Post, so it's Open !


----------



## Shanghai

*I will post this photo for Mr. Hudson!! An easy, active and popular Amtrak Station.*



http://s174.photobucket.com/user/shanghai34/media/00aad7_zps28a9b80a.jpg.html


----------



## Notelvis

Looks like Dallas Union Station....... or Ft. Knox.


----------



## railiner

That is a fine looking building. Seems more like a government building such as a courthouse or something in that view, although they usually have a large set of steps in front for lawyers and politico's to hold their 'press conference'. 

It also occurs to me that it's strange that there is not more of a setback from the street, with a sweeping driveway for cars and taxi's in front.....


----------



## Bob Dylan

Shanghai said:


> *I will post this photo for Mr. Hudson!! An easy, active and popular Amtrak Station.*


Nice Picture Dick! That's the Taylor, Texas Station where I wait for #21 when I do my Point/Bar-B-Q Runs from AUS!! :giggle:


----------



## Bob Dylan

jimhudson said:


> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I will post this photo for Mr. Hudson!! An easy, active and popular Amtrak Station.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Picture Dick! That's the Taylor, Texas Station where I wait for #21 when I do my Point/Bar-B-Q Runs from AUS!! :giggle:
Click to expand...

Info for railiner: The taxis drive around back and pick up next to the Platforms by the door into the Basement Amtrak Station/Witing Room! Wolfgang Puck has a Catering Operation Upstairs (not Open to the Public) where the Waiting Room used to be @ Union Station!


----------



## Shanghai

*Sorry Jim, Taylor is incorrect!! You must try again.*


----------



## jersey42

Shanghai - this picture looks very familiar? Didn't you post the same one back in January.


----------



## SubwayNut

It's Dallas, I see the DART logo vividly.


----------



## Shanghai

SubwayNut said:


> It's Dallas, I see the DART logo vividly.


*Correct. It is Dallas.*

*Your turn to post a photo*.


----------



## Shanghai

Notelvis said:


> Looks like Dallas Union Station....... or Ft. Knox.


*Yes, it is Dallas. Sorry I missed your post. You were*

*first to correctly name the station.*


----------



## Notelvis

No problem Shanghai -

Let's try this active station. Can anyone name it?


----------



## Ryan

Looks like a North Carolina state flag.


----------



## Notelvis

Ryan said:


> Looks like a North Carolina state flag.


Nice catch Ryan.

That narrows the choices down somewhat.


----------



## RampWidget

Burlington, NC?


----------



## cirdan

Cary NC?


----------



## Notelvis

Cirdan is correct.

*Cary, NC* with 8 trains a day all scheduled during 'day people' hours.

Your turn!


----------



## cirdan

I don't know if this one is too difficult, but will give it a try anyhow


----------



## Notelvis

Oh man - tricky one.

This is #92 arriving at *Raleigh, NC*.

That brick building above the locomotive houses some high dollar 'in-town' condos and that aluminum sided warehouse to the right of the image is slated to be converted to the new Raleigh Union Station. The bids for that project could go out as early as this fall or, more likely, early 2014.

Here's an artists rendition of what the warehouse could look like after it's makeover - and I'll admit to have been tempted here to put up a photo of the warehouse asking people to identify it as a 'future Amtrak station'.


----------



## cirdan

absolutely right, over to you Notelvis


----------



## Notelvis

Gotta admit that sometimes when I just need a train ride and am making a 'points run' I'll do a same day roundtrip from Salisbury, NC to Raleigh, NC. I've been on the platform in your photo cirdan 3 or 4 times in the last 12 months!

OK - Next image -

_*Can anyone name this active Amtrak station?*_

There are clues here which people who keep up with things Amtrak will likely pick up on. I'll drop some hints if it's still unnamed Thursday morning.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

I'm tempted to say Denver's temporary station. I've only been there once and some things don't look right, so I doubt it is.


----------



## Notelvis

Denver isn't a bad guess but this is not the temporary station there. The station in this photo is now 'the' station for it's city and isn't intended to be temporary.


----------



## Ryan

My first thought was CLE, but the decided lack of a lake behind the stadium killed that.

Not too many stations with big stadiums right next door, should be easy for someone that has been there...


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Charlotte, NC?


----------



## Notelvis

Not Charlotte or Cleveland either but figuring out who that big stadium is for is pretty much the key to getting this station I believe.

Here's a hint - Look closely at the stadium. Is it still under construction? Maybe it's eventually going to have a roof on it and become an indoor arena.


----------



## FriskyFL

Lincoln NE.


----------



## Notelvis

FriskyFL for the win! This is the new Amtrak station in *Lincoln, NE* which opened June 26, 2012.

You're next for posting a photo.

The sports complex under construction in the background will be the new basketball arena for the University of Nebraska. It is the construction of this arena which made a new Amtrak station necessary. The tracks leading to the former Burlington station which Amtrak had space in had to be removed in order for the new arena to be completed. The old station will remain housing a restaurant and some other things.

Here's something most of us will never see....... the front of the Lincoln station by daylight.


----------



## FriskyFL

Where in the world is this station?


----------



## GG-1

Well it is more modern or I would say Hole in the Wall, Blazing Saddles.

Aloha


----------



## CHamilton

Delray Beach, FL?


----------



## Notelvis

Doesn't look like a very inviting space.......

Birmingham, AL?


----------



## Ryan

If you click through to the full sized picture, there's a big clue in one of the signs on the window...

I'm going to go with Delray Beach, FL


----------



## FriskyFL

No, not Delray Beach (which is an unstaffed station, BTW).


----------



## Ryan

Gah! Didn't think to look at that!


----------



## Notelvis

Charleston, SC?


----------



## FriskyFL

No, not Charleston.


----------



## jimhudson

I know where it is , but I cheated by Clicking through the Pictures till I found the Answer! It is in Florida, but i'll let others Post since I can't Post pics!


----------



## Shanghai

*Fort Lauderdale, FL*


----------



## FriskyFL

No, not Ft Lauderdale.


----------



## Notelvis

Hollywood, FL?


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Deerfield beach?


----------



## FriskyFL

amtrakwolverine said:


> Deerfield beach?


Ding! We have a winner. Deerfield Beach it is, my "home" station. Tri-Rail (our local commuter rail service) also stops here.

Here's a better view of this gem of a station:


----------



## Notelvis

That's a much more attractive photograph.


----------



## Ryan

Here's the 100% crop of the sign that tipped me off:


----------



## FriskyFL

Amtrak shares stations with Tri-Rail in Hollywood, Ft Lauderdale, Deerfield Beach, Delray Beach, & W Palm Beach. And eventually Miami, when Amtrak moves to the Intermodal center at MIA.


----------



## Shanghai

I think Kevin is either asleep or working long hours, so I will post this picture.

It is an active Amtrak Station.






Go for it!!


----------



## Shanghai

Hint #1: There are two train per day in each direction that call at this station.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Winter haven?


----------



## FriskyFL

amtrakwolverine said:


> Winter haven?


Definitely Winter Haven


----------



## RampWidget

I'll get in on this and say it is Auburndale, Fla. h34r:


----------



## Shanghai

amtrakwolverine said:


> Winter haven?


Yes, it is Winter Haven, FL. I will board the Silver Star here later today.

Kevin, it is your turn to post.


----------



## Notelvis

Have a nice trip Shanghai! - I was just on #98 boarding at Winter Park Sunday.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Name this former amtrak station.


----------



## John Bredin

Rockville, MD.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Correct, Your turn to post.


----------



## John Bredin

Don't have any pics to post, so I yield the floor to whoever does.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Ok then I will use up my other turn when I guessed deerfield beach.

name this former station used by amtrak untill 1981


----------



## Notelvis

Was this station replaced by another station or was it's train discontinued?


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Route discontinued.


----------



## RampWidget

Thomasville, GA


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Not thomasville.


----------



## Notelvis

Judging from Google Earth, it looks like this could be* Freeport, IL* on the former 'Black Hawk' route to Dubuque, IA.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Not freeport and not on the blackhawk route.

hint 1 this route ran from 1976 till 1981


----------



## Notelvis

Brenham, TX?


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Not in texes.


----------



## Notelvis

How about Chillicothe, OH?


----------



## railiner

Or Athens, Ohio...the clue does suggest the Shenandoah. Love the 'Ampads'--- the prototype economy bedrooms of the future Superliners, that were installed in Amfleet coaches.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Railiner Is correct. Athens Ohio is correct. The Shenandoah was discontinued in 81 along with the cardinal but only the cardinal was revived.


----------



## railiner

Anyone with a photo, please post the next one, thanks......


----------



## Notelvis

OK - Just to get the game rolling again, here is an interior photo from an active Amtrak station -


----------



## Shanghai

*Kansas City, MO*


----------



## amtrakwolverine

L.A


----------



## Notelvis

Shanghai is correct -

This is Kansas City, MO.


----------



## MrFSS

Notelvis said:


> Shanghai is correct -
> This is Kansas City, MO.


Great Station - here is the AU Gathering group while we were there in 2010.


----------



## Shanghai

Thanks Tom for the Kansas City Gathering photo.

*Below is an active Amtrak Station photo. It appears to be a classic station*

*from a previous** era of train travel.*









*Go for it!!*


----------



## RampWidget

Springfield, Mass.?


----------



## Shanghai

RampWidget said:


> Springfield, Mass.?


*Sorry, Springfield, MA is not correct.*


----------



## jersey42

I think RampWidget's guess is in the right part of the country.

How about *Westerly, RI*?


----------



## Shanghai

jersey42 said:


> I think RampWidget's guess is in the right part of the country.
> How about *Westerly, RI*?


Yes Frank, Westerly, RI is correct!!


----------



## jersey42

After a little Photoshop, I was able to read the 1912 and the New York, New Haven and Hartford abbreviation on the top of the building. That was a big hint that led me to Westerly.

I need to dig a bit, but I will have another Amtrak station picture by tomorrow evening. For now, here is a bonus station that does not meet the rules of the thread.


It is an active rail station
It is *not *a current or former Amtrak station
I have a feeling this will be very difficult for most, but it may be very easy for a couple of you??? If no one gets it, I promise a bonafide photo tomorrow.


----------



## greatcats

It rather looks like Chatham, NJ, but the stairway is in the wrong place.


----------



## jersey42

greatcats said:


> It rather looks like Chatham, NJ, but the stairway is in the wrong place.


That did not take long for a non Amtrak station. It is indeed Chatham, NJ. The photo is of the westbound station looking west. On the eastbound station, the stairs are at the end of the building. On the westbound side, the stairway is on the platform side of the building. Great job, and feel free to post.


----------



## greatcats

This can be explained by the fact that I was the ticket agent there from 1995-98. Yes, that is the westbound side. It ticked me off big time when they part timed the job when I moved up the line to Convent. I last worked at the end if 2001 for NJT. There is still a part time agent there. I loved working those locations and some people referred to me as the mayor!


----------



## Shanghai

jersey42 said:


> After a little Photoshop, I was able to read the 1912 and the New York, New Haven and Hartford abbreviation on the top of the building. That was a big hint that led me to Westerly.
> I need to dig a bit, but I will have another Amtrak station picture by tomorrow evening. For now, here is a bonus station that does not meet the rules of the thread.
> 
> 
> It is an active rail station
> It is *not *a current or former Amtrak station
> I have a feeling this will be very difficult for most, but it may be very easy for a couple of you??? If no one gets it, I promise a bonafide photo tomorrow.



*That is MY train station - Chatham, New Jersey!!*

*Greatcats was the ticket agent here in there 1980's!!*


----------



## jersey42

I know *greatcats *does not post photos, so here is a very easy inteiror shot of a real Amtrak station.


----------



## CHamilton

Looks like the Metropolitan Lounge at Chicago Union Station.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

CUS?


----------



## amtkstn

The best lounge on the system!


----------



## FriskyFL

Sanderson, TX


----------



## jersey42

Chicago is certainly a very plausible guess, but unfortunately it is not a correct guess.

It is also not an artist's conception of a slightly upgraded Sanderson, TX.


----------



## pennyk

NYP Club Acela

Edit - If I am correct, someone else may post a photo for me. I am unable to do so.


----------



## jersey42

pennyk said:


> NYP Club Acela
> Edit - If I am correct, someone else may post a photo for me. I am unable to do so.


Yes that is the correct lounge. With multiple guesses for Chicago, I want back to my lounge pictures just to be sure I had the right one 

Anyone can post the next picture.


----------



## Shanghai

*Who can name this very popular active Amtrak Station?*

http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w82/shanghai34/00mpt5_zps6b5e16e2.jpg


----------



## Ryan

Looks like the side of ATL to me.


----------



## amtkstn

Atlanta


----------



## jimhudson

Ryan said:


> Looks like the side of ATL to me.


Second! Looks like Bill Haithcoat's Home Station, Peachtree in ATL!!!


----------



## Notelvis

Looks like Tampa Union Station to me.


----------



## Shanghai

Notelvis said:


> Looks like Tampa Union Station to me.


Yes, Tampa, FL it is!!

Your turn to post.


----------



## Notelvis

Let's go 'difficult' on this one -

This is an INACTIVE Amtrak station due to it's one train being discontinued.

One hint - this was the only public doorway in and out of this staffed station.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Biloxi MS

I have no clue if Biloxi ever had a train.


----------



## Notelvis

Biloxi was a stop on the Sunset East but this station is not in Mississippi.


----------



## RampWidget

Mobile, Ala.


----------



## Notelvis

No RW - Not Mobile either.

As a hint I will add that this Amtrak station occupied a small area of what was a much larger station pre-Amtrak. That structure still stands and has been nicely repurposed.


----------



## RampWidget

Nashville, Tenn.?


----------



## Shanghai

*Louisville, KY?*


----------



## Notelvis

Shanghai, your guess of Louisville, KY is a really good one.

It isn't correct - however, this station was built at about the same time by the same railroad (L&N) as Louisville.

RampWidget is correct in that this was the Amtrak Station in *Nashville, TN *circa 1977 or 78. Here's a parting photo which I took that same afternoon looking down Broadway. That's the post office in the foreground with an empty Union Station and clockless tower beyond it. Amtrak was set up in the smaller REA building about half a block to the left wedged in behind the back of Union Station and the PO Building.






Your turn to post RampWidget!


----------



## RampWidget

*Here is an active Amtrak station:*

*



*


----------



## GG-1

Aloha

Almost looks like Las Vegas NM.


----------



## AG1

Lamy


----------



## RampWidget

Lamy it is - photo from the door of #4 as we were about to pull out of there ahead of an approaching thunderstorm.

Your turn to post, RRRick!


----------



## Shanghai

I think RRR may be asleep, so I will post this pic for him.

It is an active Amtrak Station with several daily stops.

_http://s174.photobucket.com/user/shanghai34/media/00pmjn7_zpsb234c0d4.jpg.htm_


----------



## Ryan

Link doesn't work...


----------



## Shanghai

Sorry, try this one.

http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w82/shanghai34/00pmjn7_zps054134eb.jpg


----------



## Ryan

That one works!

You make it easy when you use the photograph from the Metropark, NJ wikipedia page!!! 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metropark_(NJT_station)

(edit to fix link)


----------



## Ryan

Since I stumbled onto the exact image, I'm going to be presumptuous an go ahead and post this guy:


----------



## Shanghai

*Norman, OK?*


----------



## AG1

Shanghai said:


> I think RRR may be asleep, so I will post this pic for him.It is an active Amtrak Station with several daily stops.
> 
> _http://s174.photobucket.com/user/shanghai34/media/00pmjn7_zpsb234c0d4.jpg.htm_


Thanks for stepping up with a station while I was away from the internet.


----------



## Ryan

Not Norman.


----------



## zephyr17

Williston, ND?


----------



## Ryan

Negative.

Getting warmer, though.


----------



## Shanghai

*Rugby, ND*


----------



## Ryan

Winner!





Rugby Train Depot by jimmywayne, on Flickr


----------



## Shanghai

*Let's try this one. It is an active Amtrak Station.*

http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w82/shanghai34/00iwht2_zpsd2a1f56b.jpg


----------



## CHamilton

Here's Shanghai's image, but I don't have a clue where it is.


----------



## Shanghai

Charlie, how do you make the photo appear? I used to be able to post a picture from

Photobucket, but since the system update, I can only post the URL.


----------



## Ryan

I think you've managed to do it a time or two since - from the page where that photo is, you want the "IMG" code from over on the right (bottom item in the box titled "Links to share this photo")

If you click on it, it'll copy some code to your keyboard.

Come back here and paste it:


----------



## CHamilton

Dick,

You were posting a link that ended in .jpg.html -- although that seems to have been fixed now. You need a link that just ends in .jpg

I don't use Photobucket, but I believe this will work.


Follow the instructions here and select "IMG code" not "Direct link".
In AU's compose window, click the image icon (near the middle of the bottom row) and paste in the code you got in step 1. Make sure that it ends in .jpg not .jpg.html and get rid of everything in brackets. The final result will look like


Code:


[xml]http://photobucket-address.jpg

[/xml]

If that doesn't work, go to Photobucket and view your image. Right-click the actual image and you'll get a menu. Select "Copy image URL" (that's the wording in Chrome; other browsers phrase it slightly differently). Now go to step 2 above.


----------



## Shanghai

Thank you Ryan & Charlie,

I will try your suggestions the next time I post.


----------



## Ryan

I've also found that disabling the fancy editor (click on the light switch icon in the top left of this window so that all the other buttons are greyed out) really helps.

Without doing that, the editor tries to "help" but just generally screws things up.


----------



## Notelvis

For starters, the train in the photograph appears to be the Empire Builder.


----------



## Shanghai

Notelvis said:


> For starters, the train in the photograph appears to be the Empire Builder.


*Yes, that is correct, it is the Empire Builder.*


----------



## Notelvis

Tomah, WI?


----------



## Shanghai

Notelvis said:


> Tomah, WI?


*Yes, Tomah is correct.*


----------



## Acela150

Shanghai said:


> Notelvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tomah, WI?
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes, Tomah is correct.*
Click to expand...

Dick what are you doing up at 3 in the Morning?? :blink: :wacko: :help:


----------



## Shanghai

Acela150 said:


> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notelvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tomah, WI?
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes, Tomah is correct.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dick what are you doing up at 3 in the Morning?? :blink: :wacko: :help:
Click to expand...

*Archie woke me up. What are you doing awake at 3:30am??*


----------



## Acela150

I'm 21.


----------



## Notelvis

Sorry for the delay - got incredibly busy at work today and am just now getting online.

Boils down to this - mess around on the internet, don't finish the tasks on my plate, have to come back in next week.

OR........ push through nonstop from 7:30am - 4:00pm without getting 'sidetracked', wrap things up by Friday, have time off to maybe ride some trains next week!

OK...... here's my next contribution. This is an active Amtrak station. Who can identify it?


----------



## RampWidget

Gainesville, Ga.


----------



## Notelvis

No...... not Gainesville, GA.

The station in Gainesville is very similar to this one though. Good guess.


----------



## Notelvis

Hint - This station is busier than Gainesville, GA.

Disclaimer - this photo was taken in the early 1980's. The appearance of the station itself has not changed much. The area around it has changed a bit.


----------



## Notelvis

A clarification of the hint -

This station is busier than Gainesville, GA _except on Saturdays_.

On Saturdays this station is equally as busy as Gainesville, GA.

I'm guessing that someone can name this station now.


----------



## Shanghai

*Eugene, OR?*


----------



## Notelvis

No, not Eugene, OR either.


----------



## RampWidget

Clemson, S.C.!


----------



## FriskyFL

Hinton WV


----------



## Notelvis

No, not Hinton, WV or Clemson, SC........ though both are good guesses. I can say that these guesses are getting you closer. Literally and figuratively speaking.

Trying to think of another hint that won't absolutely give it away. How about this one - the station in my photo did undergo a renovation about 8 or 9 years ago and has a red roof now.


----------



## FriskyFL

Thurmond WV


----------



## AG1

Manassas,VA. 

I


----------



## RampWidget

Monroe, Va.


----------



## Notelvis

What an interesting guess RampWidget. Monroe, VA would be a really tricky inactive station. Here's a picture that I took of the Monroe station in the early 1980's from a steam excursion train.

Monroe was maybe 7-8 miles north of Lynchburg and used to have a fairly large Southern Railway yard and various support activities. The Southern Crescent stopped in Monroe as did the Amtrak Crescent for a time. Monroe may have been a crew change point as well.

At any rate, it's all gone now. The yard, the station, all the other railroad buildings....... nothing left but the NS mainline and some kudzu creeping in on the edges of a mostly flat vacant lot.


----------



## Notelvis

We have a winner!!!!!!

RRRick is correct - this is *Manassas, VA* served daily by the Crescent (as are Gainesville and Clemson), served tri-weekly by the Cardinal (as are Thurmond and Hinton), and served Mon-Fri by a number of VRE Commuter trains.

So....... on Saturdays, like in Gainesville, the Crescent is the only passenger train which calls on Manassas.

Your turn to post RRRick.


----------



## RampWidget

Notelvis said:


> What an interesting guess RampWidget. Monroe, VA would be a really tricky inactive station. Here's a picture that I took of the Monroe station in the early 1980's from a steam excursion train.
> Monroe was maybe 7-8 miles north of Lynchburg and used to have a fairly large Southern Railway yard and various support activities. The Southern Crescent stopped in Monroe as did the Amtrak Crescent for a time. Monroe may have been a crew change point as well.
> 
> At any rate, it's all gone now. The yard, the station, all the other railroad buildings....... nothing left but the NS mainline and some kudzu creeping in on the edges of a mostly flat vacant lot.


Great photos & good lineup of hints. You had me guessing college towns, and I was thinking of the two womens' colleges along the Crescent route north of Atlanta... Brenau (Gainesville) and Sweet Briar (Monroe). I missed the commuter train angle completely! :blink:


----------



## AG1

This is a doubleheader too catch up on a previous post that I could not post a photo in a timely manner.

1)





2)


----------



## JayPea

Don't know about 1 but 2 looks like East Glacier, MT.


----------



## Ocala Mike

Is the first one Memphis, TN?


----------



## Notelvis

Maybe the first one is Spokane, WA?


----------



## AG1

*Number two is East Glacier ,MT. JayPea was correct !*

Number one is *not* Spokane, WA or Memphis, TN. Hint; multiple routes pass by number one station.


----------



## AG1

Station #1) Don't be fooled by the harsh orange lighting or the reflections appearing on the roof. This is a classic, old, red brick station building. It is served by a long distance train and multiple state supported trains.


----------



## Notelvis

Great hint -

I know this is not a station in North Carolina and the architecture is not right for California so I'm thinking the next most likely state where a single long-distance train stops at a station served by more than one state-supported train would be Illinois.

Given that and the cache of station photos at Trainweb.com, I'm going to guess the station where the City of New Orleans pulled out - *Kankakee, IL*


----------



## AG1

Yes, Notelvis is correct. The station is KANKAKEE, IL. Your turn or JayPea turn.


----------



## JayPea

I'm not in a position where I can post pictures, so Notelvis can post his next photo.


----------



## Notelvis

Looking for one now JayPea -


----------



## Notelvis

OK - this is an inactive station. It was used early in the Amtrak era until replaced by a still active smaller Amstation in the 1970's. This photo was taken from an Amtrak train.


----------



## RampWidget

Indianapolis, Ind.


----------



## Notelvis

Good guess but not Indianapolis.


----------



## jebr

Omaha, NE?


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Michigan central station?


----------



## FriskyFL

Buffalo Central Terminal


----------



## Ocala Mike

St. Louis Union Station?


----------



## Shanghai

San Francisco


----------



## Notelvis

I'm sorry - had some connectivity problems this mornings.

jebr is correct. *Omaha, NE*.

You're up jebr!


----------



## jebr

Let's try this one, taken last week. No hints to start out with.


----------



## amtkstn

Is it on the Cardinal/Hoosier state route?


----------



## FriskyFL

Shoshone ID


----------



## jebr

FriskyFL said:


> Shoshone ID


Correct! Was just there last week, actually. I'll upload a few more pictures later on, but you're up!


----------



## FriskyFL

OK, can anyone identify this station?


----------



## Shanghai

*Winter Haven, FL?*


----------



## FriskyFL

No, it's not Winter Haven.


----------



## RampWidget

Delray Beach


----------



## pennyk

Sebring?


----------



## FriskyFL

Sebring it is!


----------



## pennyk

I do not have any photos to post. Anyone can jump in.


----------



## AmtrakBlue




----------



## AG1

Here is a station that was unoccupied when I visited by road.


----------



## Notelvis

Reno, NV?


----------



## tomfuller

I do believe this is Whitefish Montana. I remember the lit racks. You can pick up a free paperback there to read on the Empire Builder if you are not interested in the Plains east of Cut Bank.


----------



## AG1

It is not Reno, NV or Whitefish, MT. Hints *** This is a very old building on a very old railroad route. Think pre-Civil War !


----------



## Notelvis

Martinsburg, WV?


----------



## FriskyFL

Alexandra VA


----------



## AG1

* WV is correct* ! Notelvis, it is your turn.

http://hostthenpost.org/uploads/a97bf15db01f5aadbf7ae10a6873c93e.jpg

The station building on the right was a railroad hotel. The Martinsburg B & O Railroad Shops and twin roundhouses are to the right.

http://hostthenpost.org/uploads/66bfd232e3a76b5931754f1fa7ec572c.jpg


----------



## Notelvis

It was the pre-civil war hint that did it for me...... personally I have never been inside the Martinsburg station. Looks nicer than I realized.

OK...... here's one - this is an inactive Amtrak station. The Amtrak train on this route still passes by here but the Amtrak stop has been moved a few miles away to a different suburb. There are clues which the sharp-eyed station spotter will likely pick up though. I rate this one as 'moderately easy'.

Who can name it?


----------



## railiner

Could that be the old B&O station at Silver Spring, Md.?


----------



## Notelvis

You are correct railiner.

It's the old B&O station at Silver Spring, MD circa 1981 or so.

Photo taken from a DC Metro Red Line train by a teenager with a fairly new camera. I had no idea at the time that just over a decade later I would wind up living nearby while in grad school at the University of Maryland.

You're up sir.

And now I'm off for a little train ride operated by the good folks at the Tennessee Valley Railroad Museum.


----------



## railiner

Anyone who can, please post the next one. Thankyou.....


----------



## MrFSS

OK - try this one.


----------



## greatcats

La Junta, Colorado?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

I don't recognize any of those cracks. :giggle:


----------



## MrFSS

greatcats said:


> La Junta, Colorado?


That was fast - you have it correct. Taken a few years ago on my out-west circle trip.


----------



## greatcats

I was just there last week, not the first time I have strolled that platform. Not much to go by-mainly the big blue western sky.


----------



## greatcats

I don't post. Next, please.


----------



## Ocala Mike

The posting of the Silver Spring, MD station brought back memories to this oldtimer. During the summer of 1966, I had a plum military assignment to the Military Assistance Institute in Arlington, VA, and I boarded a Charles Town Race Track special at that station. Probably the last year they ran that service.


----------



## MrFSS

OK - I'll try one more easy one. Here is MrsFSS sitting in a station that she claimed was very cold, so she was bundled up!


----------



## Ryan

LAX?


----------



## MrFSS

Ryan said:


> LAX?


Yep - can you believe she was cold in LAUS!! But those who know her, know she is cold all the time.

Your turn.


----------



## Ryan

I love those chairs.

I'll borrow one of SubwayNut's pictures:


----------



## rusty spike

Raton, NM


----------



## jersey42

rusty spike said:


> Raton, NM


I second Raton. When the file name is http://subwaynut.com/amtrak/raton/raton2.jpg, it really helps :giggle:

SubwayNut has a great collection of train station photos. Lots of Amtrak, plus commuter rail and of course the best source of NYC subway station photos on the web.


----------



## Ryan

Yep.

Looking at filenames is cheating.


----------



## rusty spike

I was actually in the Raton station last summer looking for the restroom and the little waiting room was as shoddy as it looks in the picture but the local volunteers keep it pretty clean anyway. It looks like an Amtrak P40 #811 (now in cold storage) through the window.

Here's the next one. (with no discernable filenames :hi: )


----------



## zephyr17

Kansas City, MO.


----------



## rusty spike

Yep KCY is correct. Thought my lousy photography shot through the dirty reflections of SSL windows might make it harder. Photo was taken in 2005 so the Horizon car probably is in the consist of the _Ann Rutledge _due to depart for STL later that morning.

Your turn.


----------



## zephyr17

No digital pix. Open to whoever has something they want to post.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Ok I will post on zephyer17s behalf. name this former amtrak station. last saw service in 79.


----------



## railiner

The Billings, Montana Northern Pacific station, last used by the North Coast Hiawatha?

If correct, anyone who can, please post the next one....


----------



## amtrakwolverine

railiner is correct


----------



## StanJazz

Since railiner said anyone can post the next picture here is my 1st post.

http://i1290.photobucket.com/albums/b530/StanJazz/Talgo_zps819dbef6.jpg

It is an active Amtrak station.

Stan


----------



## rrdude

Howz about this StanTheManJazz? That way, posters won't have to navigate AWAY to see the pix........






I think the TALGOs are a ruse, might that be the TALGOs on their way TO the west coast?


----------



## Shanghai

*Bingen, WA*


----------



## StanJazz

It is not Bingen, WA


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Shelby


----------



## StanJazz

No. Not Shelby.


----------



## tomfuller

Could be Cut Bank MT


----------



## Bob Dylan

tomfuller said:


> Could be Cut Bank MT


Looks like Cut Bank to me also!


----------



## StanJazz

No It's not Cut Bank.


----------



## Shanghai

*Vancouver, WA*


----------



## StanJazz

No it's not Vancouver. I will give a hint. When the railroad worker gets off work he puts on a cheesehead hat. That should narrow it down a lot.


----------



## FriskyFL

Portage, WI


----------



## StanJazz

Yes. I knew the cheesehead hint would narrow it down.


----------



## FriskyFL

Can anyone identify this station?


----------



## RampWidget

WPB?


----------



## FriskyFL

Yes, WPB is correct!


----------



## RampWidget

Ok, here is an inactiive station, on an active Amtrak route, and the specific name train in the photo is still active.

Edit: inattentive OP


----------



## RampWidget

Hint No.1 - That's the _Broadway Limited_ _Capitol Limited_ in the photo

Edit: my goofed up memory


----------



## greatcats

Gary, Indiana???


----------



## railiner

RampWidget said:


> Hint No.1 - That's the _Broadway Limited_ in the photo


Huh? With a Vista-Dome???


----------



## Shanghai

South Bend, IN?


----------



## RampWidget

Not Gary or South Bend.

Hint No. 2 - Both of your guesses are too far west.


----------



## RampWidget

railiner said:


> RampWidget said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hint No.1 - That's the _Broadway Limited_ in the photo
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? With a Vista-Dome???
Click to expand...

I stand corrected. I incorrectly remembered the photo as being the Washington section of the _Broadway_, which it is not. That is actually the _Capitol Limited_ in the photo. Railiner, thanks for catching the error.


----------



## Shanghai

*Pittsburgh, PA?*


----------



## RampWidget

No, not Pittsburgh.

Hint No. 3: The photo is not only of an inactive station building, it is also an inactive station stop.


----------



## rrdude

RampWidget said:


> Ok, here is an inactiive station, on an active Amtrak route, and the specific name train in the photo is still active.
> 
> Edit: inattentive OP


Sooo, "looks like" Phase III paint scheme, which was around 1979. We know the train is the Cap, and we know it no longer stops at this station/town/platform. C'mon train nerds, we can DO THIS!


----------



## rrdude

rrdude said:


> RampWidget said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, here is an inactiive station, on an active Amtrak route, and the specific name train in the photo is still active.
> 
> Edit: inattentive OP
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo, "looks like" Phase III paint scheme, which was around 1979. We know the train is the Cap, and we know it no longer stops at this station/town/platform. C'mon train nerds, we can DO THIS!
Click to expand...

"Active Route", meaning the Cap passes this by today? Or, "Active Route" meaning the train-name is still around, but goes via a different routing? Is it Lima, OH?


----------



## Ryan

Extensive checking of timetables.org says that the Cap stopped at McKeesport, Pennsylvania for a brief period of time...


----------



## rrdude

Ryan said:


> Extensive checking of timetables.org says that the Cap stopped at McKeesport, Pennsylvania for a brief period of time...


"Is that your final answer"?


----------



## Ryan

If I'm correct, "yes!"


----------



## RampWidget

And Ryan is correct - that is the Cap calling at the joint Amtrak / PATrain station at McKeesport, Pa. just north of Pittsburgh on the former P&LE (now CSXT) main line.

(Photo courtesy of R. L. Beck)


----------



## railiner

Good one.

A minor correction....McKeesport is about 16 miles Southeast of Pittsburgh, and I believe it is on the B&O.....

PATrains went from there into B&O's commuter station in downtown Pittsburgh. Former B&O Capitol Limited switched over to the P&LE line across the Monongahela to stop at the P&LE station before continuing west to Akron and Chicago. Amtrak's Capitol goes from there thru the Panther Hollow Tunnel over what is now the Allegheny Valley RR, to connect to the former PRR main to reach the Amtrak, former PRR station....


----------



## Ryan

Sweet, that took some digging!

Lemme go raid SubwayNut's site for another picture.


----------



## SubwayNut

That's fine. It even took me a few minutes to remember what station. I won't answer my own photo.


----------



## Notelvis

Saw this one last week -

*Oxnard, CA*


----------



## Ryan

That was a lot quicker than I thought!


----------



## Notelvis

Ryan said:


> That was a lot quicker than I thought!


I would have struggled had I not just been there.

Let's try this one - a bench on the platform of an active station..... and this photo is recent .


----------



## Ryan

Hey, I know that bench!





Cement Bench by Ryan Stavely, on Flickr


----------



## RampWidget

railiner said:


> Good one. A minor correction....McKeesport is about 16 miles Southeast of Pittsburgh, and I believe it is on the B&O.....
> 
> PATrains went from there into B&O's commuter station in downtown Pittsburgh. Former B&O Capitol Limited switched over to the P&LE line across the Monongahela to stop at the P&LE station before continuing west to Akron and Chicago. Amtrak's Capitol goes from there thru the Panther Hollow Tunnel over what is now the Allegheny Valley RR, to connect to the former PRR main to reach the Amtrak, former PRR station....


Railiner... thanks for the corrected info and the additional details


----------



## Notelvis

Ryan said:


> Hey, I know that bench!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cement Bench by Ryan Stavely, on Flickr


It would appear to be the same bench.......

Who will be the first to name the station where it is located?


----------



## Shanghai

*Greensboro, NC?*


----------



## Notelvis

Not Greensboro Shanghai.

Nowhere in North Carolina for that matter.


----------



## railiner

I've not seen that type of design around here. I am guessing it is somewhere in Amtrak Californialand......but not sure where.....


----------



## Notelvis

You are on the right track, so to speak, railiner.

A hint - I was on a train trip when I took this photo.


----------



## tomfuller

Stockton CA?


----------



## Notelvis

Right state but wrong station Tom!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Fullerton,Ca.????


----------



## Notelvis

Not Fullerton either.


----------



## Ryan

Surprised that this one is going so SLOW.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Especially since....I won't reveal it. h34r:


----------



## pennyk

considering Ryan's clue, I say San Luis Obispo


----------



## JayPea

I cheated and looked at Ryan's description so won't answer  I must say, though, that I've been to that station several times and don't remember seeing the bench in question. I know I'm not very observant but one would think I'd have noticed it at least once.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

pennyk said:


> considering Ryan's clue, I say San Luis Obispo


I didn't even think of that (SLOW - SLO). I was implying what JayPea referred to. I looked yesterday and forgot which one it was until after I posted.


----------



## railiner

One other clue.....it must be at a station that was built sometime before Amtrak changed their logo........


----------



## Ryan

pennyk said:


> considering Ryan's clue, I say San Luis Obispo


That's where my bench is, and I'm pretty sure it's the same bench - the pattern in the concrete is the same.


JayPea said:


> I cheated and looked at Ryan's description so won't answer  I must say, though, that I've been to that station several times and don't remember seeing the bench in question. I know I'm not very observant but one would think I'd have noticed it at least once.


It's kind of way down at the northern end of the platform, iirc.


----------



## AlanB

And here I was wondering if we might have to bench this station. :lol:


----------



## Notelvis

Pennyk is Correct.

SLO.

Here's another picture that I took during a northbound Coast Starlight service stop on our trip last week! The bench with the old logo is, as Ryan recalls, near the north end of the platform and I did not see another like it while we were there.






The thread is yours Penny to either post or defer!!!!!


----------



## pennyk

Defer. Ryan if you have something to post - since it was your clue that "clued" me in, you can post. If not, whoever has a photo. Now that it is easier to post photos, I will start taking photos of stations.


----------



## Ryan

I still find it wildly amusing that we both took a picture of the same bench. 

Let's give this one a shot:


----------



## RampWidget

Clifton Forge, Va.


----------



## railiner

How about Staunton, Va.? The altitude, along with the previous guess, gave me the clue..... 

If correct, anyone who can, please post the next one....


----------



## Ryan

Staunton it is!


----------



## Notelvis

I think it was the old Amtrak logo which caught my attention on that bench in SLO!

A little fresh paint would seem to be in order for Staunton. I used to reach that area on weekends when the military had me stationed in the Norfolk area for 8 months in 1989-90. I'd often spend Saturdays in or around Ashland, VA watching trains wrapping with the southbound Auto-Train. By the next day I'd be a little further west and when they were reasonably on-time, I'd scout out the Sunday afternoon meeting of the Cardinals between Staunton and Charlottesville and then head back for Hampton Roads and a 0512 wakeup on Monday morning.

Yes - 0512 and yes, there is a story about that.


----------



## amtkstn

Another station to guess.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Notelvis said:


> and then head back for Hampton Roads and a 0512 wakeup on Monday morning.
> Yes - 0512 and yes, there is a story about that.


You must have been in the Air Force or Army to be able to "Sleep In" that Late! The Naval Service (USN and Marines) had already done PT and were on the way to the Chow hall by that time! :giggle:


----------



## Notelvis

jimhudson said:


> Notelvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> and then head back for Hampton Roads and a 0512 wakeup on Monday morning.
> Yes - 0512 and yes, there is a story about that.
> 
> 
> 
> You must have been in the Air Force or Army to be able to "Sleep In" that Late! The Naval Service (USN and Marines) had already done PT and were on the way to the Chow hall by that time! :giggle:
Click to expand...

This was Army but on a Naval Base and we were training for 6 months with Seamen and Marines.

Morning Formation (for PT) was at 0512 because the training NCO declared that 0500 was too early but 0515 was too late!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Notelvis said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notelvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> and then head back for Hampton Roads and a 0512 wakeup on Monday morning.
> Yes - 0512 and yes, there is a story about that.
> 
> 
> 
> You must have been in the Air Force or Army to be able to "Sleep In" that Late! The Naval Service (USN and Marines) had already done PT and were on the way to the Chow hall by that time! :giggle:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This was Army but on a Naval Base and we were training for 6 months with Seamen and Marines.
> 
> Morning Formation (for PT) was at 0512 because the training NCO declared that 0500 was too early but 0515 was too late!
Click to expand...

Typical Military Thinking! "O-Dark-Thirty" is the Saying that Sums up Military (and Amtrak!) Life! ^_^


----------



## RampWidget

Here's one, just to keep things going. This is an active station on an active route.


----------



## Ocala Mike

Omaha, NE?


----------



## RampWidget

Ocala Mike said:


> Omaha, NE?


It's not Omaha.


----------



## railiner

Reminds me a little of Harrisburg---but I don't see any catenary, so I guess it's not that either....


----------



## Shanghai

*Lancaster, PA*


----------



## Acela150

No that's not LNC. LNC looks way worse then that. 

Imma take a shot in the dark here and say Toledo.


----------



## RampWidget

Harrisburg, Lancaster, & Toledo all good guesses, but still not there.

All three of you have one part correct (the station is east of the Mississippi River).

Hint #1: More than one railroad serves this station.


----------



## SubwayNut

Poughkeepsie, New York


----------



## RampWidget

And SubwayNut has the correct guess - that is the back side (train side) of the Poughkeepsie, NY station.

Your turn, SubwayNut, and have a great week!


----------



## SubwayNut

I immediately thought of Rhinecliff instead of Poughkeepsie until I noticed your hint.

Well I guess I start with this photo as my next one:


----------



## Shanghai

*Hudson, NY*


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Shanghai said:


> *Hudson, NY*


No relation to the thread: Welcome back, Shanghai! I hope you're feeling a lot better now.


----------



## SubwayNut

Not Hudson (Hint 1): this station is 132 years newer!


----------



## SubwayNut

Did I finally stump everyone, well here is an exterior of that same station (the Amtrak portion of my Website, (although I did blog about my visit) is of no use, I'm still writing pages from my last trip):


----------



## Notelvis

OK....... based on the paper rack I'm going to say that this station is in California.


----------



## jersey42

The exterior picture helps a little. How about Rocklin, CA?


----------



## SubwayNut

Rocklin, CA is correct! Guess its small waiting room didn't ring a bell for anyone.

jersey42, your turn.


----------



## jersey42

The waiting room was no help to me. I needed the Sacramento Bee sign to put me close. The first hint and the picture then pointed me to a fairly new station. Finally, Google Earth then looked like your photo from above.

Here is a recent photo of a station/platform under construction. They are currently using a temporary platform beyond the right edge of this photo.


----------



## Notelvis

Would this be *Whitehall, NY*?

Given the appearance of this wooded hillside it had to be northeastern US. The single track suggests somewhere on the route of the Vermonter or Adirondack...... and the American Legion building pretty much sealed the deal. I did a google search of American Legion posts in New York and Vermont and discovered that Post 83 in Whitehall, NY is adjacent to the Amtrak station there.

So this is an educated guess from someone who hasn't ridden the Adirondack since 1987.


----------



## jersey42

Not only is it a good guess, it is a correct guess. You are up!

After I posted this photo, I found a similar photo on wikipedia at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whitehall_(Amtrak_station). It does not show the new platform construction, but the American Legion building is very visible in the background.

By the way, here is the temporary platform from about two weeks ago (at least I think the asphalt is temporary??):


----------



## Notelvis

That looks awfully nice for a temporary platform.

OK - here's a recent (June 2013) interior photo from an active Amtrak Station. Should be easy for anyone who has been to this station regularly. Who will name it first?


----------



## Shanghai

*Flagstaff, AZ*


----------



## Notelvis

Not Flagstaff Shanghai -

But like Flagstaff this station does serve a single LD train...... one a day each way.


----------



## Notelvis

Another hint -

The two trains serving this station are not scheduled to stop during '3rd shift' hours..... 11pm - 7am.


----------



## Notelvis

I'm surprised that there are no other takers -

One last hint and if this doesn't generate any guesses, I'll put up an exterior photo tomorrow morning.

The long-distance train which serves this station is superliner equipped. When that train is running late, passengers with a tight connection further along the line are regularly bustituted from this station.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Klamath Falls, OR.?? :unsure: (if correct I can't Post pics so it will be Open for the next Puzzler Pic!)


----------



## Notelvis

We have a winner jimhudson! *Klamath Falls, OR *it is.

As Jim does not post photos, the floor is open to anyone who would like to toss one up for us.

Meanwhile - here is that exterior photo of Klamath Falls that I threatened to put up -


----------



## pennyk

I am attempting to post my first photo. If this works, this is a photo of an active station that is in a temporary building. This is a photo of the new construction.


----------



## Shanghai

Your photo looks good, Penny. I will guess *Norfolk, VA*.


----------



## pennyk

Good "educated" guess Dick. You are correct.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Nice job Penny for a first time! (but how did Dick know this Parking Lot was in Norfolk? Think I heard Johnny Cash singing "I've Been Everywhere!"  )


----------



## GG-1

Aloha

Somehow it looks like a "White Tower"? My mind is weird. :giggle:


----------



## pennyk

jimhudson said:


> Nice job Penny for a first time! (but how did Dick know this Parking Lot was in Norfolk? Think I heard Johnny Cash singing "I've Been Everywhere!"  )


Dick knew where I was traveling last week. That is why I stated that his guess was "educated." :lol:


----------



## Shanghai

*Here is my "educated" photo!!*


----------



## pennyk

Based on the palm trees, my uneducated guess thinks it looks like Florida or California. I think I have seen every active station in Florida and that does not look familiar (although I may be wrong). That is as close as I can get right now.


----------



## FriskyFL

Lakeland, FL?


----------



## Bob Dylan

Your home station in New Jersey??? :giggle:


----------



## Shanghai

FriskyFL said:


> Lakeland, FL?


Yes, Lakeland, FL is correct. It is a beautiful station.

Your turn, FriskyFL.


----------



## Shanghai

jimhudson said:


> Your home station in New Jersey??? :giggle:


Jim,

Not New Jersey. We don't have palm trees!!

I thought you were going to guess Austin!!

Have a good day.


----------



## pennyk

Shanghai said:


> FriskyFL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lakeland, FL?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Lakeland, FL is correct. It is a beautiful station.
> 
> Your turn, FriskyFL.
Click to expand...

It is beautiful. I have not seen the station from that side.


----------



## FriskyFL

Can someone identify this station?


----------



## Notelvis

Ft. Madison, IA?


----------



## FriskyFL

Notelvis said:


> Ft. Madison, IA?


No, not Ft Madison.


----------



## amtkstn

La junta co. May not have service in a few years


----------



## Shanghai

*Fort Lauderdale, FL*


----------



## RampWidget

The former Southern Railway depot in Spartanburg, SC.


----------



## FriskyFL

No, none of the above. But interesting guesses nonetheless!


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Penny's Condo! :giggle:


----------



## pennyk

AmtrakBlue said:


> Penny's Condo! :giggle:


Although it is not my condo :lol: , it looks familiar. I am guessing somewhere in Florida, possibly Kissimmee.


----------



## FriskyFL

Not Kissimmee!


----------



## pennyk

Winter Park, FL?


----------



## FriskyFL

pennyk said:


> Winter Park, FL?


Yes, indeed, Winter Park it is. Here's a couple of wider views of this soon-to-be-replaced station:


----------



## railiner

That looks like a fairly modern (to my eyes) station...wondering why they are replacing it?


----------



## pennyk

railiner said:


> That looks like a fairly modern (to my eyes) station...wondering why they are replacing it?


It will be replaced with an Amtrak/SunRail station, which is currently under construction.


----------



## pennyk

This is an active train station.


----------



## FriskyFL

railiner said:


> That looks like a fairly modern (to my eyes) station...wondering why they are replacing it?


The current station was built by the ACL in 1962, which makes it fairly "new" for pre-Amtrak-era stations.


----------



## railiner

FriskyFL said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like a fairly modern (to my eyes) station...wondering why they are replacing it?
> 
> 
> 
> The current station was built by the ACL in 1962, which makes it fairly "new" for pre-Amtrak-era stations.
Click to expand...

That's what I thought.....when new it probably saw more trains than stop there now. And it is probably better than some of the 'shacks' Amtrak has built in some other places, so again I wonder why they are not just maybe modernizing it rather than replacing it.....


----------



## SubwayNut

Cray, NC?

I haven't been there but it I believe it is the only station I haven't been to that has separate platforms for two different routes (I guess it could be inside Charlottesville but that doesn't seem likely) that split before the station and that that seems like the only reason for the Platform A Only and Platform B only signs.


----------



## pennyk

Yes, it is Cary, NC. We arrived on the Silver Star on one set of tracks and departed on the Piedmont using the second set of tracks.


----------



## cirdan

railiner said:


> FriskyFL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> railiner said:
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like a fairly modern (to my eyes) station...wondering why they are replacing it?
> 
> 
> 
> The current station was built by the ACL in 1962, which makes it fairly "new" for pre-Amtrak-era stations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I thought.....when new it probably saw more trains than stop there now. And it is probably better than some of the 'shacks' Amtrak has built in some other places, so again I wonder why they are not just maybe modernizing it rather than replacing it.....
Click to expand...

Just guessing, but with two different entities sharing the station (Amtrak, Sunrail) there may need to be duplication of certain facilities (ticket sales, staff facilities etc) and maybe the present structure doesn't allow that and isn't easily modified.


----------



## SubwayNut

Let's hope this interior is a bit easier than my last one, (Rocklin, CA's waiting room):


----------



## Notelvis

Those chairs look like the same ones that are in the waiting area at the barbershop I go to!


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Uh, oh. Amtrak (on FB) stole DA's game.<br />

<br />

<a href='https://www.facebook.com/Amtrak/posts/10151747058179014:0'>https://www.facebook.com/Amtrak/posts/10151747058179014:0</a>


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

AmtrakBlue said:


> Uh, oh. Amtrak (on FB) stole DA's game.<br /><br />
> 
> <a href='https://www.facebook.com/Amtrak/posts/10151747058179014:0'>https://www.facebook.com/Amtrak/posts/10151747058179014:0</a>


 Amtrak is doing this too?! Who's the guy posting on Facebook for Amtrak?


----------



## SubwayNut

Can I refer them my picture?

Hint 1: Photo taken when I ran inside during a fresh air stop


----------



## Notelvis

So we know that this was a fresh air stop made during daylight hours.

Any other hints just to see if we can get the game moving again?


----------



## SubwayNut

Sorry for Holding up the game thought there might be a few more guesses. Here is an exterior from the same Photo Stop:


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Just gonna say, nice engineer wave!


----------



## zephyr17

Shelby, MT?


----------



## SubwayNut

Yes it's Shelby, MT! (guess no one had spent any time in its station house)

Zephyr17, your turn.


----------



## zephyr17

Open to anyone.


----------



## AmtrakBlue




----------



## Bob Dylan

The Joe Biden Jr. Station in Wilmington, DE??? (If correct, and I think I am, You need to Get Out of Town more often! :giggle: I can't Post Pics so it will be Open to anyone with a New Station!


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Yep. I really need to get out of town more. :giggle:


----------



## Acela150

I'll go.. For once..

This is my first time uploading a photo to AU!


----------



## CHamilton

Can you give us a hint?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

CHamilton said:


> Can you give us a hint?


Looks like something we saw while on the Keystone in Oct.


----------



## Acela150

That's correct Betty.


----------



## Shanghai

Coatesville, PA


----------



## Acela150

Close Dick.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Elizabethtown?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

No, not Elizabethtown. Somewhere closer to Philly.


----------



## Shanghai

*Exton, PA?*


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

AmtrakBlue said:


> No, not Elizabethtown. Somewhere closer to Philly.


What?! You must know what it is! :angry:

OK, I'll say Coastesville.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

I just remember the approximate area where I saw this wide expanse of tracks/ROW and it was closer to Philly than Elizabethtown. Plus Elizabethtown's platform (which is all I saw) was much nicer than this.

After googling, I'm going to guess Downingtown. If I'm right, someone can post the next pic for me since I ony have WIL pics.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

AmtrakBlue said:


> I just remember the approximate area where I saw this wide expanse of tracks/ROW and it was closer to Philly than Elizabethtown. Plus Elizabethtown's platform (which is all I saw) was much nicer than this.
> After googling, I'm going to guess Downingtown. If I'm right, someone can post the next pic for me since I ony have WIL pics.


I guess it must have been an old rail yard that had a bunch of tracks pulled out with the two middle ones cut off in the foreground of the picture. I remember a similar expanse at the Thorndale station, but that's not Amtrak.


----------



## ericr

Parkesburg?


----------



## Acela150

After a great IM from Betty on Facebook to remind me that I had posted a photo.

EricR is correct, it's Parkesburg.

Betty Downingtown also serves Septa and it's in an area that's a bit more built up. I think Coatesville is very similar to this stop.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Yeah, I thought Downingtown would be somewhat nicer.


----------



## ericr

I guess it's my turn. Hopefully this should be an easy one.


----------



## Shanghai

*Middletown, PA*


----------



## ericr

Shanghai said:


> *Middletown, PA*


Nope.

Hint 1: 3 trains total stop here daily.


----------



## SubwayNut

Michigan City, Indiana, that most Wolverines bypass?


----------



## ericr

SubwayNut said:


> Michigan City, Indiana, that most Wolverines bypass?


Yup, you got it.


----------



## SubwayNut

Hmm...Consulting my vast SubwayNut Amtrak Station Archive

This one shouldn't be too hard:


----------



## Misty.

Milwaukee Airport


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Should have got this. Been here enough times.


----------



## SubwayNut

MistyOLR,

Milwaukee Airport, WI is correct!

Guess that one was a lot easier than my previous interior of Shelby, MT.

Your turn to post a photo.


----------



## Misty.

All right, and now that I'm back from a short trip to Chicago... Let's try this one.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

CLE?


----------



## Misty.

No, though it's in a state that starts with the letter C.


----------



## Shanghai

*Denver?*


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

It sure isn't DEN. I lived there when they put up the temporary station, and I don't think it's the right one.

Maybe EMY?


----------



## Misty.

Nope. While I like that station, this particular station is in state that I've made repeated stops to (as final destinations, anyway), since my interest in travelling alone appeared about 5 years ago.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

So it's not DEN or EMY. I don't think there's any other station in Colorado that looks like the picture, and I don't think you would visit California very often unless you are travelling for business. So it must be in Connecticut.

Um, STM?


----------



## Misty.

Not Conneticut, I've only been *by* STM, technically - my Aclea run of choice isn't one that stops at STM, to my recollection.

And who says it has to be for business? After all, I tend to like anywhere that isn't STL.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

MistyOLR said:


> Not Conneticut, I've only been *by* STM, technically - my Aclea run of choice isn't one that stops at STM, to my recollection.
> And who says it has to be for business? After all, I tend to like anywhere that isn't STL.


OK, must be California then. I might as well just stop for now.


----------



## Bob Dylan

A Guess: Oakland/Jack London Square????


----------



## Misty.

Not quite, but at least we're on the correct route now.


----------



## RampWidget

Martinez, Ca.


----------



## Bob Dylan

RampWidget said:


> Martinez, Ca.


Beat me by that much! I debated between SAC and MTZ and guessed SAC First!


----------



## Misty.

Nope, a bit more south... And not SAC either, much as I like the city.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Last Guess: Since it's South of EMY and Not any of the Starlight Stops that Ive seen, Im thinking its a San Joaquin Stop and will take a Wild Guess: Bakersfield! :unsure:


----------



## Misty.

That is correct!  This picture was taken in August of 2010, while I was making my way to from L.A. to Sacramento after my first flight, when the Flyaway bus hit bad traffic and I missed my Surfliner/4785 /Capitol Corridoor trip and had to rebook as 5811/711/3811.


----------



## Bob Dylan

MistyOLR said:


> That is correct!


Wow! Only took me 4 guesses! :giggle: It's Open to anyone since I cant Post pics!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Ugh, that one was _really_ hard! :blush: Who would've thought BFD would be so elusive?

BTW, can't post pics either.


----------



## pennyk

I will take a try. This is an active station:


----------



## rrdude

pennyk said:


> I will take a try. This is an active station:


Stamford?


----------



## jersey42

It does not look like Stamford to me. How about Charlotte, NC?


----------



## pennyk

jersey42 said:


> It does not look like Stamford to me. How about Charlotte, NC?


You are correct, it is Charlotte. Your turn.


----------



## jersey42

I thought it was Charlotte. Plus, Stamford has no baggage service.

Here is a fairly recent photo with some built in clues to help narrow it down. There is at least one person who should get this one quickly.


----------



## Acela150

Rutland, VT..


----------



## jersey42

Rutland is correct!

The north bound train is parked there on a Sunday afternoon in July. The southbound train is scheduled to depart at 5:05 pm.

You are up.


----------



## SubwayNut

MistyOLR said:


> That is correct!  This picture was taken in August of 2010, while I was making my way to from L.A. to Sacramento after my first flight, when the Flyaway bus hit bad traffic and I missed my Surfliner/4785 /Capitol Corridoor trip and had to rebook as 5811/711/3811.


Haven't followed this thread in a couple days. I took the same photo by day in Bakersfield, knew the logo looked familiar but couldn't place it.


----------



## SubwayNut

Acela150, its your turn to post a photo!


----------



## Acela150

So sorry I forgot to post a photo... I seem to forget this topic..

Anyway, someone can post in my place.


----------



## FreeskierInVT

Acela150 said:


> So sorry I forgot to post a photo... I seem to forget this topic..
> 
> Anyway, someone can post in my place.


Would it be ok if I post a video taken at a station for the game? I'm working on getting it together now and would have it up be later this evening.


----------



## MrFSS

FreeskierInVT said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry I forgot to post a photo... I seem to forget this topic..
> 
> Anyway, someone can post in my place.
> 
> 
> 
> Would it be ok if I post a video taken at a station for the game? I'm working on getting it together now and would have it up be later this evening.
Click to expand...

 Sure - I don't think we have had a video yet.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Just make sure your video dosen't reveal too much! A video could give it away easily if you accidently leave in the station sign.


----------



## FreeskierInVT

Alright, I looked through my video and I didn't catch anything too revealing. It shouldn't be too hard though.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Low-level platforms on the NEC with a red station building. This should be no problem for our Northeastern folks. Haven't been there in while myself.


----------



## FreeskierInVT

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Low-level platforms on the NEC with a red station building. This should be no problem for our Northeastern folks. Haven't been there in while myself.


I figured it wouldn't be too hard


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

FreeskierInVT said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Low-level platforms on the NEC with a red station building. This should be no problem for our Northeastern folks. Haven't been there in while myself.
> 
> 
> 
> I figured it wouldn't be too hard
Click to expand...

I mean, I don't know what it is off the top of my head because I haven't been there a while, but the others should get it. Everyone has their specialties.

Sorry folks, now I'll quite babbling on this thread.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Must be KIN - the Acela didn't stop there. :giggle:


----------



## Notelvis

Aberdeen, MD?


----------



## Ryan

Not ABE, that's constant tension catenary, which puts it up north. Curved platform, and what looks like maybe a grade crossing behind the Acela.

That'd make it New London, IIRC.


----------



## FreeskierInVT

Ryan said:


> Not ABE, that's constant tension catenary, which puts it up north. Curved platform, and what looks like maybe a grade crossing behind the Acela.
> 
> That'd make it New London, IIRC.


New London is correct!

I was originally going to do a station in Vermont that I had a video from, but two trains at once seemed more interesting.


----------



## pennyk

FreeskierInVT said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not ABE, that's constant tension catenary, which puts it up north. Curved platform, and what looks like maybe a grade crossing behind the Acela.
> 
> That'd make it New London, IIRC.
> 
> 
> 
> New London is correct!
> 
> I was originally going to do a station in Vermont that I had a video from, but two trains at once seemed more interesting.
Click to expand...

Nice video. thanks for posting it.


----------



## Ryan

Agreed, nice video.

Next up:






The URL gives it away, so don't cheat!


----------



## Acela150

I cheated.  Never thought that the station looked like that.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Sorry, I couldn't resist the temptation to cheat! I know what it is, but I won't say.


----------



## cirdan

It's just as well I cheated as my guess was totally wrong.


----------



## Notelvis

This is the nicely restored former Southern Railway Station in *Danville, VA*. Aside from the architecture, the green and white striped awnings are the give-away.

I knew that without cheating from having stopped by last fall on my way to Roanoke to ride an excursion sponsored by the NRHS Chapter. Also rode through Danville by daylight in 2011 on an excursion sponsored by the North Carolina Transportation Museum in Spencer.

The last regularly scheduled passenger trains to call on Danville in the daylight were Southern Railway's #5 & 6 (then named the 'Piedmont') which were discontinued in November 1976. Originally a Washington-Atlanta day train when Southern stayed out of Amtrak in 1971, they had in 1975 already been discontinued south of Charlotte.


----------



## Ryan

Correct, sir!


----------



## Notelvis

Let's try this one -

This photo dates from 1981 and this platform area has been modernized a bit in the past 30 years. For one thing, new platforms have been constructed and the outside platform is further away to accomodate two tracks between the platforms. However, Amtrak trains still stop here and they still sweep into the station off a little s-curve as this train is doing. One hint, this train still operates and it carries an even number in the Amtrak timetable.

Can anyone name the station?


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

I see a very rare SDP40F in the later days of its life. Even rarer, it is in Phase II livery. Train is composed of only Heritage cars, no then-new Amfleets or Superliners.

With the trees and overall scene, I think this is somewhere in the Mid-Atlantic or Southeast regoins. Slim chance of California.

Again, this is just what I see now, I don't know exaclty where this is.


----------



## Notelvis

You are barking up the right tree Swadian.......


I will say that this is not California. It is in one of the other regions you suggest. Look at the detail on that little platform roof. It is similar to that on a number of stations built by the same railroad and still in use today.


Oh..... and another hint - this station is busier now than it was in 1981 - not that Amtrak had anything to do with that.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

This is getting interesting. So the station is busier, but it's not because of Amtrak trains. Then it must be either commuter rail or something major built inside in the station.

Now that roofing looks like, maybe ex-Southern Railway.


----------



## GG-1

Tampa

Aloha


----------



## Notelvis

Not Southern - I'm not aware of Southern ever using powder blue. Perhaps Amtrak would have slapped some powder blue paint up in the early 70's but they wouldn't have been doing that to any Southern Railway stations.

Tampa is not correct but you are getting.......um...... warmer ...... with that guess.


----------



## Shanghai

*Winter Haven, FL*


----------



## Notelvis

Not Winter Haven either....... but getting warmer still.


----------



## FriskyFL

HOL


----------



## Notelvis

Not Hollywood....... but close.


----------



## Ocala Mike

I haven't played in a while; I'll go with Ft. Lauderdale.


----------



## pennyk

It looks familiar to me, but cannot place it. Platform looks like ORL buy background does not.


----------



## Notelvis

Ft. Lauderdale is warmer (closer) than Hollywood. Warmest yet actually.

Orlando is not.


----------



## FriskyFL

WPB


----------



## Notelvis

FriskyFL said:


> WPB


*Winner.*

This is West Palm Beach circa March 1981.

Feel free to post or open the floor.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Notelvis said:


> FriskyFL said:
> 
> 
> 
> WPB
> 
> 
> 
> *Winner.*
> 
> This is West Palm Beach circa March 1981.
> 
> Feel free to post or open the floor.
Click to expand...

So what train is that? Didn't you take the Silver Star sometime around that?


----------



## Notelvis

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Notelvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FriskyFL said:
> 
> 
> 
> WPB
> 
> 
> 
> *Winner.*
> 
> This is West Palm Beach circa March 1981.
> 
> Feel free to post or open the floor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what train is that? Didn't you take the Silver Star sometime around that?
Click to expand...


Oh yes - this is the northbound Silver Star in March 1981........

I was a freshman in college at the time and had gone to Florida with the girl I was dating (she was a native) for a few days over spring break. I was headed back a few days earlier and was catching the Silver Star to Hamlet, NC where I would walk two blocks to the Trailways Bus station to catch a bus the rest of the way to Asheville.

Not possible to do this any longer as Trailways is a non-entity in North Carolina and Greyhound (nor Southern Stages either) does not serve Hamlet.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Nice, I finally guessed something right! You told me that bus story a long time ago somewhere. Where did you go to college at the time? Looks like the Florida trains were among the last holdout of the SDP40F.


----------



## Notelvis

Mars Hill College just north of Asheville, NC.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Notelvis said:


> Mars Hill College just north of Asheville, NC.


I remember seeing Mars Hill on my extensive road maps. Aren't you from Mars Hill originally, that's your home town?


----------



## Notelvis

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Notelvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mars Hill College just north of Asheville, NC.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember seeing Mars Hill on my extensive road maps. Aren't you from Mars Hill originally, that's your home town?
Click to expand...


That's correct - Mars Hill is home.


----------



## FriskyFL

I'll yield the floor to anyone who has a picture to post.


----------



## RampWidget

Here's one on your behalf, FriskyFL...


----------



## FreeskierInVT

Hard to see on my phone, but is that Milwaukee (MKE)?


----------



## RampWidget

FreeskierInVT said:


> Hard to see on my phone, but is that Milwaukee (MKE)?


Interesting guess, but not MKE.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

STL?


----------



## RampWidget

amtrakwolverine said:


> STL?


Another interesting selection, but not STL either.


----------



## battalion51

SAV


----------



## RampWidget

battalion51 said:


> SAV


SAV is correct. The station was constructed in the early 1960s on the west side of the city as the "Seaboard-Coast Line Passenger Station" since it served trains of both SAL & ACL. The name, of course, pre-dated the 1967 SAL/ACL merger by several years. The main purpose of locating the station here along the main line was to bypass the slow and expensive move into and out of downtown Savannah. Your turn!


----------



## battalion51

OK here we go.


----------



## Shanghai

*Harrisburg, PA*


----------



## battalion51

Winner winner chicken dinner. You're up.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Shanghai said:


> *Harrisburg, PA*


I thought it looked familiar.


----------



## Shanghai

Here is an easy one:






Go for it!!


----------



## lo2e

Wow, is the payphone still there? I thought those were all but extinct by now... :blink: :giggle:


----------



## AmtrakBlue

lo2e said:


> Wow, is the payphone still there? I thought those were all but extinct by now... :blink: :giggle:


I saw pay phones in WAS in front of the Acela lounge just this past May. And someone was using one of them.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

lo2e said:


> Wow, is the payphone still there? I thought those were all but extinct by now... :blink: :giggle:


Hmm, payphone. Must be Metropolis.


----------



## Bob Dylan

AmtrakBlue said:


> lo2e said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, is the payphone still there? I thought those were all but extinct by now... :blink: :giggle:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw pay phones in WAS in front of the Acela lounge just this past May. And someone was using one of them.
Click to expand...

They are also in the CA in NYP!!!


----------



## Shanghai

AmtrakBlue said:


> lo2e said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, is the payphone still there? I thought those were all but extinct by now... :blink: :giggle:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, payphone. Must be Metropolis.
Click to expand...

Sorry, not Metropolis, and I don't think Superman has been there!!


----------



## Notelvis

Looks like Vancouver, WA.


----------



## CHamilton

Notelvis said:


> Looks like Vancouver, WA.


I thought so, too, but the angle doesn't seem quite right. But then, I always see it from the train..,


----------



## Bob Dylan

I think ya'll are right about it being Vancouver,WA!! If not it has a Twin Somewhere!


----------



## Shanghai

Notelvis said:


> Looks like Vancouver, WA.


Yes, Vancouver, WA is correct.

Your turn to post a new pic.


----------



## Notelvis

Let's try this one -

It's an older photo but the station is still in use and pretty busy as well....... those horrid plastic outside chairs have been replaced and the roof is a different color now BUT lot's of AU'ers have at least ridden through this station.

Who can name it?


----------



## RampWidget

Richmond Staples Mill Rd. (Greendale to an RF&P'er)


----------



## xyzzy

RampWidget said:


> SAV is correct. The station was constructed in the early 1960s on the west side of the city as the "Seaboard-Coast Line Passenger Station" since it served trains of both SAL & ACL. The name, of course, pre-dated the 1967 SAL/ACL merger by several years. The main purpose of locating the station here along the main line was to bypass the slow and expensive move into and out of downtown Savannah. Your turn!


Savannah Union Station was in the way of completing I-16. The city, the state, ACL, and SAL reached an agreement that ACL would build a new station and would relinquish the SUS site to Georgia DOT. That's what happened. The new site was indeed chosen for operational convenience of the ACL and SAL, not for convenience of passengers. For five years ACL operated the new station with SAL as a tenant, and then the station was renamed SCL upon the merger. Note that the Central of Georgia continued to use its own separate station in Savannah until the day before Amtrak.

In its favor, the Savannah station has plenty of parking and is big enough to accommodate the passenger loads. It also keeps passenger trains off the main line and has places to store train sets overnight.


----------



## Notelvis

RampWidget said:


> Richmond Staples Mill Rd. (Greendale to an RF&P'er)


This is correct!....... and in less than 10 minutes. I am impressed.

I honestly thought that the snow on the ground might have people guessing places further north than Richmond, VA for a half day or so!

Your turn *RampWidget*.


----------



## RampWidget

The snow distracted me at first, but then I remembered the nasty, icy winter of 1993 from when I lived and worked in Eastern NC & VA! Good, clever idea for a photo of RVR that most folks don't get to see.

Here's the next "opportunity" for everyone:

http://i1078.photobucket.com/albums/w490/RampWidget/September2012486_zpsf14d480c.jpg


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Dallas TX?


----------



## RampWidget

amtrakwolverine said:


> Dallas TX?


It isn't Dallas, but you're only two states away...


----------



## SubwayNut

Jackson, Mississippi?


----------



## Notelvis

SubwayNut said:


> Jackson, Mississippi?


Yeah - I think you're right with Jackson, MS...... I was just there in July.


----------



## RampWidget

SubwayNut said:


> Jackson, Mississippi?


The station expert is correct! That is No. 59 at Jackson, Miss. Your turn.


----------



## SubwayNut

Here the next photo (in honor of what opened today):







Guess the location!


----------



## Ryan

Guessing this is a lounge of some type.

I'll go with MSP?


----------



## jebr

Ryan said:


> Guessing this is a lounge of some type.
> 
> I'll go with MSP?


Way too nice for MSP.

Looks like it's recently refurbished...STL, maybe?


----------



## jersey42

How about the new Los Angeles Metropolitan Lounge?


----------



## Ryan

That was my second guess. Both of them are under highway overpasses.

(edit: STL, that is. LAX is up on the second floor, so the view out the window is wrong)


----------



## SubwayNut

The SubwayNut is home in New York, not traveling at the moment. If I was in L.A. I would have used my S+ card to enter and look around the LAX Lounge (and upload something to my LAX page about).

Yes, it's St. Louis's Lounge in the new intermodal station. I enjoyed some time the fast internet (to update my website, only avalible by plugging in and using a supplied ethernet cord) transferring from the Texas Eagle to the Missouri River Runner. I haven't been to St. Louis since Select+ so I haven't tried with my card. In MSP (I was going to MKE) I flashed my S+ card and had to argue with them one agent said its for Sleeping Car Passengers other her manager overrode him to say Yes he can wait there but reminded me to come back out to the general seating area for the conductors to process me at the podium. The conductor came through to scan the Sleeping Car tickets (I was amazed that there were a few people who paid for Day Rooms) and scanned me too, surprised I was in there but handed me a seat check!


----------



## Misty.

Could be passengers connecting in Chicago that wanted a sleeper all the way  But yes, that is why I haven't even bothered to S+ my way into STL - I got hassled enough that I was "screw this" last time I wanted to use the Metro Lounge in CHI, and STL is even less familiar with letting S+ into their "lounge".


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

MistyOLR said:


> Could be passengers connecting in Chicago that wanted a sleeper all the way  But yes, that is why I haven't even bothered to S+ my way into STL - I got hassled enough that I was "screw this" last time I wanted to use the Metro Lounge in CHI, and STL is even less familiar with letting S+ into their "lounge".


What's S+?


----------



## Ryan

Select+


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Ryan said:


> Select+


What is that though? Can't find anything in a search. I found something about a PhD degree, Microsoft, etc etc.


----------



## cirdan

The temporary station in Denver?


----------



## Ryan

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Select+
> 
> 
> 
> What is that though? Can't find anything in a search. I found something about a PhD degree, Microsoft, etc etc.
Click to expand...

You can't possibly be serious.
https://amtrakguestrewards.com/info/plus

Jebr, you're on the clock!


----------



## jebr

Okay, here's a picture of what I believe is a former station (there was a station in this town for Amtrak at one point, and this building is currently used by the railroad, so I'm putting two and two together here.) I never saw this station in operation, hence why I'm not sure where it was located.

Another hint: this station has been used as a boarding/switching area for private charters.


----------



## jebr

Ryan said:


> That was my second guess. Both of them are under highway overpasses.
> 
> (edit: STL, that is. LAX is up on the second floor, so the view out the window is wrong)


The current Midway Station isn't under an overpass...you'll see the yard out of the window. The platform for SPUD will be under the building (and you can see overpasses in the background) but it won't be visible from the lounge.

Target Field Station for the Northstar is under a highway overpass, though. Amtrak doesn't use that, though (and I don't see it using that anytime in the near future unless the second EB frequency gains traction.)


----------



## Ryan

Ah, I got MKE and MSP confused. Had I not done that, I would have hit on STL.


----------



## Notelvis

OK - jebr, the photo you have posted looks like a less 'spiffed' up version of the Amtrak station in Havre, MT......

THAT has me thinking of some Great Northern station in some division point or junction town. A Great Northern town which once had Amtrak service but now does not. Perhaps one that you live near enough to railfan in.

Given this - the only place I can think of that meets all these criiteria is *Willmar, MN*.

Willmar was a stop for the Empire Builder until the North Coast Hiawatha was discontinued in 1979. At that point the Empire Builder assumed the North Coast Hiawatha route via St. Cloud between the Twin Cities and Fargo.

So...... Willmar, MN. That's my final answer.


----------



## jebr

Notelvis said:


> OK - jebr, the photo you have posted looks like a less 'spiffed' up version of the Amtrak station in Havre, MT......
> 
> THAT has me thinking of some Great Northern station in some division point or junction town. A Great Northern town which once had Amtrak service but now does not. Perhaps one that you live near enough to railfan in.
> 
> Given this - the only place I can think of that meets all these criiteria is *Willmar, MN*.
> 
> Willmar was a stop for the Empire Builder until the North Coast Hiawatha was discontinued in 1979. At that point the Empire Builder assumed the North Coast Hiawatha route via St. Cloud between the Twin Cities and Fargo.
> 
> So...... Willmar, MN. That's my final answer.


Dang, too many hints in the first post. 

You're correct, and you're up!


----------



## Notelvis

Actually, the hint about boarding for charter/private cars confused me so I just ignored that one. I would have been guessing stations along Great Northern routes simply based on the similarity to Havre.

OK....... here's my next entry. I'm pretty sure it won't take you guys long to identify it but it's such a nifty photo (one that I took in the 1980's) that I couldn't resist using it. This is an active Amtrak station.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

HFY?


----------



## Ryan

Absolutely HFY.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Then, Ryan, you can post the next station.


----------



## Notelvis

Wow -

I didn't think it would take long BUT I did think it would take more than four minutes.

Nice work AmtrakBlue and Ryan....... Nice work indeed!

Harpers Ferry is correct. Looking forward to our next station photo.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

I just showed the pic to my daughter who was on the CL with me in Nov 2011 and she said Harper's Ferry. So, yeah, I guess it was on easy one.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

If you look at the sign beside the station, you can see HARPER'S FERRY. Definately quite easy. I like messing around with pictures, it does help when I need to identify something, though I have not done well in Name That Station.

I am good at identifying unit numbers, I have to enlarge pics to see the number all the time.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

I thought the sign might say that, but neither my daughter or I read the sign before identifying it.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

AmtrakBlue said:


> I thought the sign might say that, but neither my daughter or I read the sign before identifying it.


I'm not the one that identified it, but a giveaway is a giveaway.


----------



## Notelvis

Just wanted to bump the Station Game Thread as it's been about a week with no new brain teaser photograph.

Ryan, the floor is yours if you're checking.


----------



## Notelvis

It's been over a week so just to get the game going again, can anyone name this station? It is an active station which has undergone a nice renovation since this photo was taken.

Shouldn't be too hard as there are some obvious clues here to get you started.


----------



## Shanghai

*Deland, FL*


----------



## Ocala Mike

My southbound home (away from home) station. Love those ACL planters .


----------



## Notelvis

Hooray - Shanghai is a winner.

The floor is yours sir.


----------



## Shanghai

Try to name this station:






Go for it!!


----------



## pennyk

Deerfield Beach. It was a give away.


----------



## Shanghai

Penny is correct!! Your turn to post a photo.


----------



## pennyk

this is the inside of an active station


----------



## Notelvis

Just for the sake of starting things off, *Maysville, KY*?


----------



## pennyk

Not Maysville, KY (wherever that is :lol: )

I know that there is not much to go on, but I will give a hint and say that I took the photo myself (as evidenced by the blurriness).


----------



## AmtrakBlue

pennyk said:


> Not Maysville, KY (wherever that is :lol: )
> 
> I know that there is not much to go on, but I will give a hint and say that I took the photo myself (as evidenced by the blurriness).


It's in Kentucky - west of West Virginia, south of Ohio.


----------



## RampWidget

KIS ?


----------



## pennyk

Yes, it is Kissimmee. I figured that someone would have figured it out sooner since I was just there on Friday and had not been on a train for a couple of months before than.

Your turn.


----------



## RampWidget

The pink tile and the restroom arrangement typical of Florida ACL stations was what gave me the clue (that, plus it being close to your home base!)

Here's the next one:


----------



## Shanghai

*Denver, CO*


----------



## Bob Dylan

Taylor, Texas! (I Remember it Well! ) Technically it's the UP District Hdqs with Amtrak having a Picnic Table with a Shed on the Other End as the "Station!"(you can see the Tin Roof in the Pic!!)

If Correct, I can't Post Pics so it's Open to anyone with an Easy One! ^_^


----------



## RampWidget

Shanghai said:


> *Denver, CO*


Nope, not DEN.


----------



## RampWidget

jimhudson said:


> Taylor, Texas! (I Remember it Well! ) Technically it's the UP District Hdqs with Amtrak having a Picnic Table with a Shed on the Other End as the "Station!"(you can see the Tin Roof in the Pic!!)
> 
> If Correct, I can't Post Pics so it's Open to anyone with an Easy One! ^_^


And Jim is correct! I figured if anyone would get this one quickly, it would be you, Jim! :hi:

That is indeed the "freight end" of the "station complex" at Taylor, TX.

As JIm says, the floor is open to the first one to post.


----------



## MrFSS

OK - I'll try another one. I have removed the station name off the window, but the door is as it was the last time I saw it, at a Gathering!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Union Station in Chicago????


----------



## the_traveler

Louisville - when it was served by the Kentucky Cardinal! :giggle:


----------



## MrFSS

Not Chicago and not Louisville. Remember - it was a Gathering station.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Philadelphia 30th Street????? (St. Louis is too New/King St. in Seattle was under Rehab and i didnt get to go to the Gatherings in BOS and LAX!!!)


----------



## AmtrakBlue

PHL?


----------



## MrFSS

West of the Mississippi.


----------



## tp49

San Diego?


----------



## Notelvis

Late to the party but I'm going to guess *Los Angeles*. In the window I think I can see reflections of a palm tree, a Santa Fe style arch, and a high-rise.

Could be San Diego but as that has already been guessed, I'll hedge my bets and go with LAX.


----------



## Shanghai

Oakland, CA


----------



## MrFSS

Shanghai said:


> Oakland, CA


Nope - we haven't been to Oakland, yet, during a Gathering. But you are getting closer.


----------



## MrFSS

tp49 said:


> San Diego?


Yep = It is the Surfliner District office in the grand old SAN Station.

Your Turn.


----------



## the_traveler

MrFSS said:


> and not Louisville. Remember - it was a Gathering station.


Right, and as I recall, not many "gathered" for the Kentucky Cardinal either!


----------



## Notelvis

the_traveler said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> 
> and not Louisville. Remember - it was a Gathering station.
> 
> 
> 
> Right, and as I recall, not many "gathered" for the Kentucky Cardinal either!
Click to expand...

I gathered for the Kentucky Cardinal.

I made two roundtrips and an additional one-way journey during it's short life for mostly sentimental purposes.

My mother grew up in Louisville and when I was a young child a favorite aunt there would take me down to 'see the trains' at Louisville Union Station when we would visit. This was late 60's/early 70's. I remember seeing L&N's 'Pan American' and Amtrak's 'Floridian' both come and go BUT by the time I was old enough to be out making my own trips on the 'Floridian' Amtrak had moved out for it's short affair with Auto-Train way out on National Turnpike.

The Kentucky Cardinal, as short-lived as it was, finally gave me the opportunity to arrive and depart at Louisville Union Station on a scheduled passenger train!


----------



## tp49

I don't have the ability to post pictures so I open the floor to whomever wishes to put one up.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Ryan

That's Dave's backyard, right?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Ryan said:


> That's Dave's backyard, right?


We have a winner. I thought I could fool you by hiding the TPS.

:giggle:


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Is that actually Dave's backyard or is this another inside joke?


----------



## amtrakwolverine

I'll post on tp49s behalf. Name this former amtrak station.


----------



## Notelvis

Just to start things rolling, I'm going to guess Northampton, MA.


----------



## savoirfaire

Sandwich, MA.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Sandwich is correct. Your turn to post.


----------



## railbuck

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Is that actually Dave's backyard or is this another inside joke?


Based on the grass and trees, I'd say it's more of an outside joke.


----------



## GG-1

railbuck said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that actually Dave's backyard or is this another inside joke?
> 
> 
> 
> Based on the grass and trees, I'd say it's more of an outside joke.
Click to expand...

I think you just earned 4 points! :lol:

Aloha


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

railbuck said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that actually Dave's backyard or is this another inside joke?
> 
> 
> 
> Based on the grass and trees, I'd say it's more of an outside joke.
Click to expand...

Dave sure is a railfan and he's willing to pay for it too!


----------



## Ryan

railbuck said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that actually Dave's backyard or is this another inside joke?
> 
> 
> 
> Based on the grass and trees, I'd say it's more of an outside joke.
Click to expand...







Well played, Mr. Railbuck. Well played indeed.


----------



## RampWidget

Bumping this thread to keep it current. While we're waiting on savoirfaire, anyone have a station they want to post in the meantime?


----------



## Notelvis

Just to get things rolling again, here is an interior photo........with clues. The station is still active..... the ticket office has been redone since this photo was taken in the early 1980's.

Can anyone name this station?


----------



## GG-1

Aloha

The furniture looks eastern, but the girl at the window looks like a California Blond.


----------



## SarahZ

Wow... Old Amtrak logo, shorts from the late 70s/early 80s, and a cigarette vending machine!


----------



## Notelvis

Not California....... and fantastic observations Sarah......... it will only take one or two more clues to start narrowing this location down.


----------



## RampWidget

Atlanta Peachtree (Brookwood) Southern Ry. Station, 1688 Peachtree Street, NW 30309.

Edit: typo


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Look at the Arrivals/Departures board, it says 19 CRESCENT 20 CRESCENT. And it's got a Southern Railway picture on top.


----------



## RampWidget

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Look at the Arrivals/Departures board, it says 19 CRESCENT 20 CRESCENT. And it's got a Southern Railway picture on top.


Excellent observations, and correct. At the time, there were several large prints of various Southern Railway scenes hanging on the inside walls of the station. There was also a small outdoor garden area on the east side of the station featuing a large copper statue of Samuel Spencer, 1st President of the Southern Railway System.


----------



## Ocala Mike

GG-1 said:


> The furniture looks eastern, but the girl at the window looks like a California Blond.


Or a Georgia Peach.


----------



## Notelvis

Sorry to have not been on earlier........ very busy morning. I thought that someone would quickly get the Southern Railway hint but had hoped that we might get some guesses like Greensboro, NC first.

RampWidget is correct. This is *Atlanta Peachtree Station *shortly after Amtrak assumed control of the Southern Crescent. While I said early 1980's this may have been as early as August 1979.

It's your turn to post a photo RW.


----------



## RampWidget

Notelvis said:


> Sorry to have not been on earlier........ very busy morning. I thought that someone would quickly get the Southern Railway hint but had hoped that we might get some guesses like Greensboro, NC first.
> 
> RampWidget is correct. This is *Atlanta Peachtree Station *shortly after Amtrak assumed control of the Southern Crescent. While I said early 1980's this may have been as early as August 1979.
> 
> It's your turn to post a photo RW.


That one hit me like a lightning bolt... I grew up in Atlanta and used to live a short distance from the station. Would have known that ticket window anywhere! A bit of history - while its official name is Peachtree Station, the locals refer to it as Brookwood Station because of its proximity to the then-suburban Brookwood Hills neighborhood diagonally northwest of the station location.

Anyway, here's the next one:


----------



## RampWidget

Ocala Mike said:


> GG-1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The furniture looks eastern, but the girl at the window looks like a California Blond.
> 
> 
> 
> Or a Georgia Peach.
Click to expand...

Gotta love 'em both! :wub:


----------



## Notelvis

Your photo looks like Union Station in *Jackson, MS *RampWidget.

I just rode the CONO from Chicago to Jackson this past July. Otherwise I would likely not have had a clue.


----------



## RampWidget

David, I figured that only someone that was from Jackson or had entrained/detrained there would be able to get that one, which, as you correctly guessed, is the nicely renovated Jackson, Miss. station.

I only was able to get that photo becuse I had detrained there myself last month. Flight connections from #59 are easier from JAN because you can make them same-day vs. having to usually spend the night in Nola to catch a flight out of MSY.

Looks like its your turn again!


----------



## Notelvis

RampWidget - *EXACTLY* regarding Jackson! I needed to come off the train and fly back to North Carolina same day. I've done that from Memphis before but wanted to be on the train long enough to have breakfast this time. Trying to get a same day flight from NOLA was pricier and dicier. As it was, I managed a non-stop flight (and I do prefer non-stop flights) to Charlotte leaving Jackson around 4pm.

Out of curiousity, did you take a taxi from Amtrak to the airport and do you recall your cab fare? Mine was a shade over $40 before tip which was maybe $5 more than I had hoped for.

I'll see if I can find a station photo to post shortly. I've not given any thought yet to what I want to do next.


----------



## Notelvis

OK - a disclaimer first - I'm in my office and only have access to my older slides here....... newer photos are in areas of the 'cloud' which are firewalled from my office PC.

Sooooo............ here is a photo taken in the early 1980's. This is an *active* station which received a much deserved renovation funded by the local community about 10-12 years ago. The platform has received some more attractive fencing and looks much nicer now but the structure of the building is unchanged. It is more attractive now.

Another hint - this is a one train each way per day station and if the trains are on time, no passenger will see this station in the daylight. This photo was taken on a hazy summer evening near dusk with Amtrak not due for another couple of hours.

Who can name it?*



*


----------



## xyzzy

Spartanburg, SC?


----------



## Notelvis

xyzzy said:


> Spartanburg, SC?


Phenomenal!

*Spartanburg, SC *is correct.

Did it look familiar to you or was it an educated guess based on my hint?

Regardless *xyzzy*, the floor is yours to either post a photo or invite someone else to do so. I'm pleased that you got it as I'll be away and mostly offline leaving in the morning and returning Monday evening. Not for the AU gathering either although I hope to do one of those in 2014 or 15. Instead I'm venturing out to hear a concert this weekend. Not a typical concert either...... it's an Austrian Brass Septet which is phenomenal but rarely in the United States!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Well that freight locomtive does look like it's in the Southern livery, but I've never passed throguh that station in daylight soI wouldn't have had a clue. Have seen Spartanburg a few times, but not on Amtrak, decent little town.


----------



## xyzzy

Had seen it in daylight on a delayed Crescent.

Alas, I am in the middle of a 9-day trip and have no access to photo archives. The floor is open to anyone.


----------



## pennyk

This is an active station.


----------



## RampWidget

Notelvis said:


> Out of curiousity, did you take a taxi from Amtrak to the airport and do you recall your cab fare? Mine was a shade over $40 before tip which was maybe $5 more than I had hoped for.


I did take a cab from the Jackson passenger station to the airport. I seem to remember the fare was around $35-$37 because I paid him with two $20 bills and told him to keep the change.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

I know Penny, I know. And I'll keep my mouth shut.


----------



## Shanghai

*I'll try Milaukee, WI. Sorry for the spelling!!*


----------



## pennyk

Good guess Dick. Milwaukee it is. Photo taken yesterday with Amtrakblue by my side.


----------



## Shanghai

OK, here is another easy photo to identify.







Who will be the first to correctly name this active Amtrak Station??


----------



## Acela150

Is it a train station??


----------



## GG-1

Acela150 said:


> Is it a train station??


It has tracks next to it :lol:

Aloha


----------



## John Bredin

Mendota, IL.

I don't have any photos to post, so (assuming I'm correct) I cede the floor to whoever does. :hi:


----------



## SubwayNut

I've been waiting to post this photo as a guess of this station house:


----------



## SarahZ

That's beautiful. Is it still in use? It looks like it needs some work, but it's gorgeous nonetheless.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

It might still be in use. Looks very dilapidated, they need heavy repairs.


----------



## SubwayNut

It's very much in use, still staffed by an Amtrak agent. Photo was taken last week.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

SubwayNut said:


> It's very much in use, still staffed by an Amtrak agent. Photo was taken last week.


That sounds good. Any overhaul in plan?


----------



## SubwayNut

Anyone have any actual guesses?

Swadian I will answer your question when someone has finally guessed the station, answering it before then would completely give the answer away.


----------



## SarahZ

It makes me think of the South for some reason, but that damage could be from Sandy too.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

SubwayNut said:


> Anyone have any actual guesses?
> 
> Swadian I will answer your question when someone has finally guessed the station, answering it before then would completely give the answer away.


My bad, I got carried away a bit.

I'll guess, maybe Tuscaloosa, AL.


----------



## Shanghai

*How about Dodge City, KS?*


----------



## Notelvis

Looks like early morning sun coming in.

Maybe a station where the train normally stops only during the wee hours....... and maybe the morning train was running late and has just come and gone?


----------



## SubwayNut

Id post more photos but I'm on my iPhone. No ones even close, the station has at least 6 trains per day in each direction although the station house is only open for one weekday shift and not nearly all departures.


----------



## SarahZ

Jackson, MI?


----------



## AG1

Berlin,CT


----------



## FreeskierInVT

Meriden, CT (MDN)?


----------



## RampWidget

Fayetteville, NC


----------



## FriskyFL

NYP?


----------



## Ryan

RRRick said:


> Berlin,CT


You are correct, sir.
http://subwaynut.com/amtrak/berlin/index.php


----------



## AG1

OK, let's try this station that has more than one train a day.


----------



## manchacrr

Chicago


----------



## SarahZ

I've walked that way a million times.


----------



## FreeskierInVT

Definitely Chicago


----------



## Ryan

That's the bleeping QT machine that screwed up my Cardinal tickets (back when paper tickets had value).


----------



## amtkstn

I have used that machine many times and it always get't right. Beats waiting in line at the ticket counter.


----------



## SubwayNut

Swadian Hardcore said:


> SubwayNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's very much in use, still staffed by an Amtrak agent. Photo was taken last week.
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds good. Any overhaul in plan?
Click to expand...

The answer is partially Berlin will become on a stop on the New Haven-Hartford-Springfield Commuter Rail Line corridor that will see the line becoming double-tracked and receive high-level platforms. The depot will of course be kept, (its historic). The 1970 pre AmStation in Meriden will get the demolition ball.



RyanS said:


> RRRick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Berlin,CT
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct, sir.
> http://subwaynut.com/amtrak/berlin/index.php
Click to expand...

Thanks for finding my site I've had a busy couple of days.


----------



## AG1

CHICAGO UNION STATION is correct! *manchacrr it is your turn*. Here is the uncropped original.


----------



## manchacrr

Here's the next station photo:


----------



## Notelvis

Dearborn, MI?


----------



## manchacrr

Notelvis said:


> Dearborn, MI?


Correct. Your turn.


----------



## Notelvis

manchacrr said:


> Notelvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dearborn, MI?
> 
> 
> 
> Correct. Your turn.
Click to expand...

That was a lucky guess on my part........ with the Horizon coaches and the look of the trees I was thinking 'Michigan'. Beyond that I was trying to think of places in Michigan with 1970's era stations based on that platform shelter.

I'll post a photo in just in minute.


----------



## Notelvis

Here we go - this is an active (multiple trains daily) Amtrak stop offering all the amenities you can see in this photo.

Can anyone name it without any additional hints?


----------



## Shanghai

Alliance, OH??


----------



## Ryan

Catenary and low platforms likely put it between PHL and Harrisburg.

I'll guess Parkesburg, PA for no good reason.


----------



## Notelvis

Not Alliance and not Parkesburg...... but Ryan has made some helpful observations.


----------



## AG1

Middletown,PA


----------



## Shanghai

*I will guess Mt. Joy, PA*


----------



## SubwayNut

Coatsville, PA?


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Maybe Exton, PA.

I know it's on the Keystone Corridor in PA, that was my old stomping ground. Not exactly sure where.


----------



## Notelvis

RRRick is correct. This is Middletown, PA........ just an 11 block walk from the long-term parking lot and a short shuttle bus ride to the rental car offices at the Harrisburg airport.

Your turn RRRick!


----------



## AG1

This is a long shot. :huh:


----------



## SubwayNut

Altoona, PA?


----------



## Shanghai

*Route 128 near Boston?*


----------



## FriskyFL

Is this a model layout?


----------



## SubwayNut

Shanghai said:


> *Route 128 near Boston?*


I don't think it could be Route 128, How would Acela be able to stop there, it lacks high-level platforms.


----------



## ericr

SubwayNut said:


> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Route 128 near Boston?*
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it could be Route 128, How would Acela be able to stop there, it lacks high-level platforms.
Click to expand...

No catenary also.


----------



## John Bredin

Pittsburgh, PA?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

MSP?


----------



## AG1

RRRick said:


> This is a long shot. :huh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Station X.jpg


*Altoona,PA is correct SubwayNut.*

Here are a couple photos from 2003 on my first 1.3 mp digital camera.


----------



## Shanghai

*Emeryville, CA*


----------



## SubwayNut

I'm feeling this station:


----------



## SarahZ

Lodi, CA


----------



## SubwayNut

Yes its Lodi, that was quick. Have you been there or was something completely obvious in my photo? (just curious)


----------



## SarahZ

Sorry.  There's a map of CA on the ticket counter.

Gah. Stupid phone. I hit submit too quickly.

Anyway, I saw the map of CA and the "24" above the door. I looked through Amtrak stations with that address and then found a picture with another angle of the geese statue or whatever that is to confirm it.

I'm sorry if that's cheating? I haven't really played in this thread. Someone else can go if that isn't okay.


----------



## SubwayNut

No that's totally fine and isn't cheating at all. Your turn!

I like your clever reasoning and detective skills. I was just curious for myself and noticed the map of CA after you answered.


----------



## SarahZ




----------



## caravanman

Post Deleted


----------



## Notelvis

SarahZ said:


> Sorry.  There's a map of CA on the ticket counter.
> 
> Gah. Stupid phone. I hit submit too quickly.
> 
> Anyway, I saw the map of CA and the "24" above the door. I looked through Amtrak stations with that address and then found a picture with another angle of the geese statue or whatever that is to confirm it.
> 
> I'm sorry if that's cheating? I haven't really played in this thread. Someone else can go if that isn't okay.


Super detective work Sarah. Doing the research is most of the fun actually. I enjoy trying to figure out a station from what clues are there every bit as much as when one that I recognize instantly pops up.


----------



## Notelvis

SarahZ said:


>


This looks like Grand Rapids, MI.

I was trying to figure a way to work the Pere Marquette into a trip this past July and spent a lot of time Google Earthing Grand Rapids. I couldn't find a way to tie all the threads together though and wound up flying Southwest Airlines to Milwaukee and renting a car.


----------



## SarahZ

Correct!


----------



## Notelvis

Caravanman, your station looks like it might be in India...... or South America... but that's the best I can do having never been there!

To continue with active Amtrak stations, who can name the one below without 'right clicking' your mouse? It's not one of my photos so (spoiler alert) the identifying information is there........ but what's the fun in getting something that easily?


----------



## xyzzy

The new station in Durham, NC. No right-click or Googling needed.


----------



## caravanman

(post deleted)


----------



## Bob Dylan

We have Two Members from India, that's known as a Home Field Advantage! ^_^


----------



## Notelvis

xyzzy is correct - *Durham, NC.*

You are up sir.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

jimhudson said:


> We have Two Members from India, that's known as a Home Field Advantage! ^_^


Yes, but it would not be fair for them to answer because they can probably read the station sign and immediately know where it is.


----------



## Shanghai

It has been more than one week since we have had a new photo posted.

Here is the new photo. It should be quite easy to identify and name.






Go for it!!


----------



## Ocala Mike

Greensboro, NC. The state flag gave it away.


----------



## Shanghai

Yes, Greensboro is correct.

Your turn to post a photo.


----------



## Ocala Mike

Shanghai (or anyone else in position to do so): Please post one on my behalf; unable to do so right now.


----------



## Shanghai

I'll post this photo for Ocala Mike. It is another easy one!!

http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w82/shanghai34/00xaj77_zps85e29316.jpg


----------



## trainman74

I'm seeing a Photobucket maintenance notice.

So, let's see, that means it couldn't _possibly_ be (insert name of Amtrak station that could use some maintenance here).


----------



## CHamilton

trainman74 said:


> I'm seeing a Photobucket maintenance notice.
> 
> So, let's see, that means it couldn't _possibly_ be (insert name of Amtrak station that could use some maintenance here).


Hahaha! Okay, how about this really easy one?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

SAC?


----------



## Ocala Mike

Probably NYP.


----------



## CHamilton

Ocala Mike said:


> Probably NYP.


Correct, Mike! This was taken a few months ago. Here's the uncropped version. Your turn!


----------



## jebr

Here's Shanghai's photo (pulled the direct link off of Photobucket


----------



## Ryan

That looks an awful lot like JAX.


----------



## Shanghai

RyanS said:


> That looks an awful lot like JAX.


You are correct. Jacksonville, FL.

Your turn to post.


----------



## Ryan

Not my picture, but I've been here:


----------



## Bob Dylan

Charlottsville, VA? (IF correct ? I can't Post Pics so it's Open!)


----------



## GG-1

CHamilton said:


> trainman74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seeing a Photobucket maintenance notice.
> 
> So, let's see, that means it couldn't _possibly_ be (insert name of Amtrak station that could use some maintenance here).
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha! Okay, how about this really easy one?
Click to expand...

Aloha

It is easy. it is "Post No Bills" :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Shanghai

*New York Penn Station?*


----------



## Ryan

jimhudson said:


> Charlottsville, VA? (IF correct ? I can't Post Pics so it's Open!)


Correct, sir!
Let's put Mike and Dick on the clock since they both got NYP correct.


----------



## Shanghai

*Go ahead Mike.*


----------



## Ocala Mike

Getting complicated around here. I'll waive my turn.


----------



## Shanghai

*OK. I'll post on in a few minutes!!*


----------



## Shanghai

*Here is the next photo to identify:*


----------



## SubwayNut

Memphis?


----------



## CHamilton

Oklahoma City?


----------



## amtkstn

The flyer sitting there in the morning.


----------



## Shanghai

CHamilton said:


> Oklahoma City?


Charlie is correct. Oklahoma City, OK.

How many of you have ridden on the Heartland Flyer?


----------



## CHamilton

No, I haven't, although the Flyer is on my list for 2014. I made an educated guess from the "Oklahoman" sign on the water tank (?) at top right.

This ought to be easy. It was taken near dusk, and the bench was occupied by a couple of "ladies of the evening" shortly after the picture was taken.


----------



## amtkstn

I have made two trips on the flyer both times connecting to the Eagle. Once to Austin and the other to Longview tx


----------



## Notelvis

CHamilton said:


> No, I haven't, although the Flyer is on my list for 2014. I made an educated guess from the "Oklahoman" sign on the water tank (?) at top right.
> 
> This ought to be easy. It was taken near dusk, and the bench was occupied by a couple of "ladies of the evening" shortly after the picture was taken.


Would this be Los Angeles?


----------



## railiner

Shanghai said:


> CHamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oklahoma City?
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie is correct. Oklahoma City, OK.
> 
> How many of you have ridden on the Heartland Flyer?
Click to expand...

Have not ridden it. But have ridden the former "Lone Star" on the same route...


----------



## SubwayNut

Went to Memphis and road the Heartland Flyer as a quick overnight on the same month long tip.

For the Flyer I spent the night in Norman, much cheeper than downtown OKC and then took a commuter bus up to OKC early the next morning to catch the train there and say I've ridden the entire route. It's really a great little train, friendly crew, cheeper Cafe Car.

The next photo is San Jose-Diridon, the Caltrain blue boarding assistance please chairs give it away.


----------



## CHamilton

Notelvis said:


> CHamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I haven't, although the Flyer is on my list for 2014. I made an educated guess from the "Oklahoman" sign on the water tank (?) at top right.
> 
> This ought to be easy. It was taken near dusk, and the bench was occupied by a couple of "ladies of the evening" shortly after the picture was taken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would this be Los Angeles?
Click to expand...

No, but you're on the right (er, left) coast.


----------



## SubwayNut

San Jose-Diridon is my answer still.


----------



## CHamilton

SubwayNut, you are correct. Sorry that I missed your first guess. Your turn.


----------



## SubwayNut

No worries, I think we posted at nearly exactly the same time.

From my archive (I kind of wish I could just use a random station generator for these posts, or perhaps a Station of the Day Feature on the SubwayNut home page):


----------



## jersey42

I am pretty sure I visited that station last month - Essex Junction VT.


----------



## SubwayNut

Yes, Essex Junction, Vermont is correct. For once someone knows one of my interiors!


----------



## FreeskierInVT

Just one stop past my home station!


----------



## SubwayNut

Your turn *FreeskierinVT!*


----------



## jersey42

I got there early for the Vermonter in September, so I had lots of time to explore. Here is the outside of the station. The three people at the right of the photo are outside the waiting room. I will post another picture in a minute.


----------



## jersey42

Let's try this small station. Yes the brick building is it.


----------



## Ocala Mike

Looks like Ticonderoga, NY (with some work in progress). If I'm correct, I defer on posting to anyone else who has a picture.


----------



## jersey42

Ocala Mike said:


> Looks like Ticonderoga, NY (with some work in progress). If I'm correct, I defer on posting to anyone else who has a picture.


Yes, it is Ticonderoga. The photo was from July, but it had not changed much when I passed through in September.

The next photo is open to anyone.


----------



## Shanghai

*Here's another easy photo!!*





*GO!!*


----------



## Bob Dylan

Do you want Grits or Potatoes with that, Homeboy? I know, but since I can't Post Pics I'll defer to someone that can! (Hint: It's in ya'lls New State of Residence)


----------



## FreeskierInVT

Is that Sanford, FL?


----------



## Shanghai

FreeskierInVT said:


> Is that Sanford, FL?


*Sorry, not Sanford.*


----------



## FriskyFL

Beautiful WPB.


----------



## Notelvis

*Hollywood, FL.*


----------



## Bob Dylan

Close but No Cigar! (Hint: Penny Doesn't Live there but Grew Up Close By!)


----------



## Notelvis

I still think this is *Hollywood, FL *on account of the sign on two poles with the new Amtrak logo on it. That sign used to have the original Amtrak logo and has been there at least as far back as my first trip to South Florida in 1986.


----------



## Shanghai

Notelvis said:


> *Hollywood, FL.*


*Yes, Hollywood, FL is correct.*


----------



## Notelvis

Cool....... I thought so. Having worked with a summer youth group in that area for several summers in the 1980's I've actually caught the train in and out of Hollywood 10-12 times over the years.

How about this for our next one?

Station is active and busy. Shouldn't take long for someone in this part of the country to recognize it.


----------



## Shanghai

*Raleigh, NC*


----------



## Bob Dylan

Shanghai said:


> Notelvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hollywood, FL.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes, Hollywood, FL is correct.*
Click to expand...

Hate to Challenge the OP Dick but that Pic ID'D as Hollywood Looks Just Like the Ft. Lauderdale Station! Are they Twins??? :help:


----------



## Shanghai

jimhudson said:


> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notelvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hollywood, FL.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes, Hollywood, FL is correct.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hate to Challenge the OP Dick but that Pic ID'D as Hollywood Looks Just Like the Ft. Lauderdale Station! Are they Twins??? :help:
Click to expand...

Jim,

It was clearly Hollywood, but it is somewhat similar to Ft Lauderdale.


----------



## Notelvis

Revisiting Hollywood for a second - here's a photo circa 1977 of the Hollywood, FL station from Trainweb. The giveaway is the sign on the two white poles. Here it is with the original Amtrak logo. THAT sign is still there, visible in the 'name that station' image but with the current Amtrak logo. I'm not aware of any station other than Hollywood which has a sign like this positioned the same way in relation to the station building and the platform.


----------



## Notelvis

Back to the station 'on the clock' -

No Shanghai, it is not Raleigh, NC. This station has little in common with Raleigh.

Here's a hint - no train which stops at the station in this photo carries a sleeping car.

A 'bonus' hint - This is a photo which I took while sitting on a train making the station stop.



Notelvis said:


> How about this for our next one?
> 
> Station is active and busy. Shouldn't take long for someone in this part of the country to recognize it.


----------



## AG1

I would say that is* Lancaster, PA.*, based on the deflectors over the tracks. The catenary would be above the photographer on the main tracks.

The station appears to be a lot cleaner since I was last there.


----------



## Notelvis

_RRRick is a winner with *Lancaster, PA*._

_Well done. Your turn to post!_


----------



## AG1

I call this picture "Watering the Elephant". What station has red platform canopies ?


----------



## Aaron

Portland, OR?


----------



## AG1

Aaron said:


> Portland, OR?


Yes, this is *Portland, OR.* I like the red roofs . *Your turn Aaron !*


----------



## Aaron

RRRick said:


> Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Portland, OR?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, this is *Portland, OR.* I like the red roofs . *Your turn Aaron !*
Click to expand...

I thought that looked familiar. I was just in Portland in May and spotted 184 waiting to head out on that day's Empire Builder. Here's a picture. (Note: This isn't my contribution for you to guess where this station is. It's Portland. Just to avoid confusion...)


----------



## Aaron

Okay, here's my actual entry. This station has been in this thread a couple of times, but not from this angle that I've seen. The sign on the roof has the station name, but I blurred it out.


----------



## Ryan

Minot?


----------



## CHamilton

Eugene, OR?


----------



## Aaron

CHamilton said:


> Eugene, OR?


Well, that was quick. Yep!


----------



## CHamilton

Okay, let's try this one.


----------



## Bob Dylan

The Home of Starbucks, Boeing, the Twin Stadiums and Charlie Hamilton???? (That looks like Union Station to the Left, If So?, King Street Station Will Be on the Right!


----------



## Ocala Mike

The famous Reno, Nevada "trench."


----------



## CHamilton

jimhudson said:


> The Home of Starbucks, Boeing, the Twin Stadiums and Charlie Hamilton???? (That looks like Union Station to the Left, If So?, King Street Station Will Be on the Right!


Jim, you are correct.


----------



## Bob Dylan

CHamilton said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Home of Starbucks, Boeing, the Twin Stadiums and Charlie Hamilton???? (That looks like Union Station to the Left, If So?, King Street Station Will Be on the Right!
> 
> 
> 
> Jim, you are correct.
Click to expand...

Since I can't Post Pics it's Open to anyone that has a One ready! (Union Station is One of my Faves Charlie, I'm looking Forward to seeing the "Rehabbed" King Street Station when I can get back to Seatlle!)


----------



## Shanghai

*Here is a tough one for Jim Hudson!! Any takers??*


----------



## Bob Dylan

The Entry Hall in your New Florida House? :lol:


----------



## Shanghai

jimhudson said:


> The Entry Hall in your New Florida House? :lol:


Jim,

You are close, but it is similar to Archie's playroom!!


----------



## railiner

Looks like Newark, NJ....


----------



## jersey42

Looks like a place I used to commute to. Newark, NJ.


----------



## Shanghai

railiner said:


> Looks like Newark, NJ....


*Newark, NJ is correct.*


----------



## railiner

Shanghai said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Newark, NJ....
> 
> 
> 
> *Newark, NJ is correct.*
Click to expand...

Love the Art Deco features of that station.... 

Anyone that can, please post the next photo.........


----------



## FreeskierInVT

Taken this summer. I've temporarily deleted my signature since that might give it away.

[edit: apologies for the picture being sideways. I have no idea why it's like that since it's vertical on both my phone and laptop]

[edit 2: fixed]


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

I don't know what it is but that sure is a nice overhead view of Amfleets. They're Amfleet I but not on the electrified segments. Why does that second Amfleet on the left have a big gash on top?


----------



## SubwayNut

Albany-Rennselear, NY


----------



## FreeskierInVT

Albany is correct! I took this when transferring from the Maple Leaf to the Adirondack back in August. When I booked the Adirondack it was sold out from NYP-Albany, but I snagged the last seat on the Maple Leaf that day and had a short layover in Albany.


----------



## SubwayNut

Consulting my archive, Lets go with this station:


----------



## Shanghai

*Omaha, NE*


----------



## SubwayNut

Nope,

Hint: The station normally only sees service in the middle of the night.


----------



## AG1

Flat open land and northern landscaping, Grand Forks, ND.


----------



## SubwayNut

Grand Forks, ND is correct!






The first photo I took on a road trip, this photo was the train was 7 hours late! I asked the conductor if there would be any smoke stops. The response "I guess we'll do a quick one at Grand Forks so there isn't a revolt" (the next one shouldn't have been until MSP).


----------



## AG1

This is a setting sun in late July if that helps with figuring the time line at this station.


----------



## jebr

Winona, MN.


----------



## AG1

jebr said:


> Winona, MN.


You are correct ! This is the westbound Empire Builder . Post away!


----------



## jebr

Try this one.


----------



## Shanghai

*Essex, MT*


----------



## Ryan

I'll bet that was from his trip in the dome this weekend. That should narrow it down a bit.


----------



## John Bredin

Plano, IL. Slightly misleading in that I was thinking of stations without a proper depot building, but I couldn't recall any on the _Illinois Zephyr/Carl Sandburg_ route. But the shelter in the picture is *across* from the depot at Plano. Tricky, tricky! :hi:


----------



## jebr

John Bredin said:


> Plano, IL. Slightly misleading in that I was thinking of stations without a proper depot building, but I couldn't recall any on the _Illinois Zephyr/Carl Sandburg_ route. But the shelter in the picture is *across* from the depot at Plano. Tricky, tricky! :hi:


Unintentional trickiness, but you are right! (I took it as I was boarding to go eastbound into Chicago, and I needed to be on that side of the tracks if I didn't want to be left in Plano!)


----------



## SubwayNut

The Kewannee Station lacked a proper building (just a brick swack) until a couple years ago.


----------



## John Bredin

[/url]


----------



## John Bredin

SubwayNut said:


> The Kewannee Station lacked a proper building (just a brick swack) until a couple years ago.


It had a full roof over four full walls with windows and a door, which is more a proper building than some stations get.


----------



## Shanghai

*Let's get this topic re-started:*





*Name the station.*


----------



## lo2e

I'll guess Houston.


----------



## Shanghai

lo2e said:


> I'll guess Houston.


Sorry, not Houston. Try again.


----------



## amtkstn

Ottumwa IA. One of the modern CBQ stations.


----------



## AG1

Did Post #3870 get skipped ?


----------



## rusty spike

Looks like Topeka. If correct, someone can post a pic since I can't post right now.


----------



## Shanghai

rusty spike said:


> Looks like Topeka. If correct, someone can post a pic since I can't post right now.


*Topeka is correct. Anyone can post the next Amtrak Station photo.*


----------



## MrFSS

John Bredin said:


> [/url]


This one seems to have been missed - let it be the next one to guess.


----------



## Notelvis

Macomb, IL?


----------



## John Bredin

A clue: active Amtrak station served by a corridor route and no long-distance trains. But not Macomb.


----------



## FreeskierInVT

Just a wild guess- Mystic, CT?


----------



## John Bredin

Nope, but geographically "warmer".


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

Westerly, RI?


----------



## John Bredin

Not Westerly.


----------



## SubwayNut

Durham, NH


----------



## John Bredin

Yep, Durham-UNH on the Downeaster. AKA the Dairy Bar. A pic from the web including one of the banners I feared would give it away:

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29442033?tag=Dairy%20Bar

Ball's in your court, SubwayNut!


----------



## SubwayNut

From the SubwayNut archive, here is the next photo to guess:


----------



## jebr

Hope, AR?

Clues I'm gathering: it's a newer station (looks very new, in fact) in a farming community (note the grain elevator in the background.) It also has a mix of trees in the background, making me think it's not in the desert area. I'm thinking it's actually further north, but I can't figure out what stations have been built or refurbished recently other than Hope.


----------



## AG1

Stanwood, WA. I figured it was a northern plains station based on the trees and background structures but, the open pagoda style canopy was puzzling.


----------



## SubwayNut

Yes RRRick, The distinctive canopies of the quite new Stanwood, WA Station opened on November 21, 2009.


----------



## AG1

I left a prominent hint in this photo.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

Minot!


----------



## AG1

No, not Minot.


----------



## Shanghai

Fort Worth, TX?


----------



## AG1

Not Fort Worth either ! This photo was taken at 5 power magnification which has flattened the true view of the location. HINT-- There is something on display in the photo.( I will be back to the forum about 6:00 PM EST)


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

Havre?


----------



## AG1

ALC Rail Writer has the right answer, HARVE , MT ! It is your turn to post.

If you look in the upper right of the photo you can see the bell of a steam engine on display behind the trees. This is Great Northern Railway 2584.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

All right but I promise I won't make it easy… here you go, name that station!


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

Incidentally I never saw the bell, it got cropped out on my browser. I knew it was the Builder, and obviously a smoke stop... once you said something was displayed I had to remember which station had that engine there.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

Hm no guesses? I'll post a hit later this evening if nobody gets it...


----------



## Bob Dylan

ALC Rail Writer said:


> Hm no guesses? I'll post a hit later this evening if nobody gets it...


This is a Hard One Micah! I'll just take a Wild Guess since it seems to be in the South: Manassas,Va.????


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

Not Manassas and here's today's clue:

This station is served by a line that connects to the NEC.


----------



## Shanghai

*Norfolk, VA*


----------



## Notelvis

Berlin, CT.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

Notelvis said:


> Berlin, CT.


Good job! This dilapidated depot is indeed Berlin, CT. I caught a shuttle there for NTD in 2009… Your turn!


----------



## Bob Dylan

:blush: Not in the South! Missed it by "that much!" :lol:


----------



## chakk

Looks like the station also serves a narrow gauge line.


----------



## SubwayNut

Hope you went inside the depot. I posted a guess with photos of the interior of few posts ago.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

No it was a Sunday, it was closed inside.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

These photos were taken in May 2009, Amtrak was doing work there those are their vehicles.

This was all a points run, I went to NHV on MN and then did two short turns on the Vermonters and Shuttles for 2.70 apiece, each worth 400 points in the end. Here are some other photos I took that day: https://www.facebook.com/mdmiller1/media_set?set=a.1059241527282.2009272.1413210103&type=3


----------



## Notelvis

Let's use this one. Should be very easy but if not I'll leave a hint after supper tonight.


----------



## railiner

Sure looks like Denver Union Station.....I can easily recognize it (spent a part of my life there), but the surrounding buildings and structures are 'foreign'...


----------



## AmtrakBlue

I agree that it's Denver. The much talked about "shed".


----------



## railiner

And as they used to say on the sides of Railbox box cars: "Next load, any road".....

by that I mean anyone feel free to post. I am still posting-challenged' in that respect... :blush:


----------



## railiner

Yeah that shed.....somehow I get the feeling that 'open sky' look would be more appropriate at Dallas....... 

(Inside joke for those familiar with the Cowboy's stadium....)


----------



## Notelvis

Yes railiner - this is Denver Union Station.

*railiner has passed so the thread belongs to anyone who would like to post next. Perhaps AmtrakBlue as you also correctly identified Denver and that 'shed'.*

This area looks much different from when I spent several summers working with a youth group in Denver in the mid-1980's. I can't wait to get back after Union Station reopens and the new commuter rail line to the airport is running.

This photo was taken during a California Zephyr trip in February 2013. We arrived in Denver ahead of schedule and I had about 90 minutes to walk around taking photos. In parting, here is another one that I took shortly after dawn that morning -


----------



## railiner

The only buildings I recognize are the ones along the Wynkoop Street side.....I left there in 1989, so saying a lot has changed is quite the understatement for that city...


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Let me see what I can find.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Probably easy for some here.


----------



## John Bredin

Chicago Union Station, south concourse. Building in the distance is the cavernous old main Post Office, of note because 1) one of the recent Batman movies was filmed in the lobby, and 2) old mail platforms that figure into many plans (official, unofficial, and fantastical) to expand Union Station's capacity.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Yep, took the pic while crossing the tracks on Jackson.


----------



## GG-1

ALC Rail Writer said:


> These photos were taken in May 2009, Amtrak was doing work there those are their vehicles.
> 
> This was all a points run, I went to NHV on MN and then did two short turns on the Vermonters and Shuttles for 2.70 apiece, each worth 400 points in the end. Here are some other photos I took that day: https://www.facebook.com/mdmiller1/media_set?set=a.1059241527282.2009272.1413210103&type=3


Aloha

Nice pictures, Mahalo for sharing.


----------



## John Bredin




----------



## Bob Dylan

A Guess: Poughkeepsie,NY ???

Edit: I think Micah Nailed It!


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

New Haven?


----------



## John Bredin

Yep, New Haven. I suspected that wouldn't take too long.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

Yes I recognized it from the inside! I remember those lights.

You guys guessed that other one pretty quickly, I better make sure the next one is tougher... I'm going to look through my archives (over 40,000 shots, mostly junk) and see if I can't find a real hard one.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

Hm, try this night shot on for size!


----------



## Ryan

Minot.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

You got it.


----------



## Ryan

I recognized the double streetlights. 

Let's see how this one fares...


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

Random, Ottumwa?


----------



## Ryan

Negative.


----------



## Shanghai

*Raleigh, NC?*


----------



## Ryan

Not Raleigh.


----------



## Ryan

Hint 1: This station is in the AGR Central Zone


----------



## Notelvis

Lawrence, KS.


----------



## Ryan




----------



## Notelvis

Let's push the envelope and try something entirely different next.

Pictured here is the _site_ of a_ currently active_ Amtrak station. *HOWEVER*, the station was still under construction and not yet active when this photo was taken more than 30 years ago.

There are some solid clues visible here and I don't believe that this one is very difficult. If I'm mistaken about that, I'll drop more hints later today.


----------



## greatcats

BWI ?


----------



## Ryan

NCR, taken from the Orange Line (you can see the WMATA third rail at the bottom).


----------



## Notelvis

And it's back to RyanS for the *WIN*.

He picked up on the most obvious clue - _the third rail visible in the bottom of the image_. I took this photo of a Washington-bound train from the platform of the Orange Line *New Carrollton *station while visiting an aunt who lived in DC in about May 1980.

Had I been looking at this photo trying to identify the location I would have first picked up

on the parking lot beyond the train and the contour of that hill beyond the parking lot...... familiar landmarks during my two years of driving the New Carrollton route back and forth between the New Carrollton Metro Station and College Park for the University of Maryland Shuttle when I was in grad school in the early 1990's.

You're turn Ryan.


----------



## amtkstn

BWI


----------



## Ryan

Yeah, I recognized the parking lot as well and said "Is that NCR?!?" Then I noticed the third rail and that confirmed it for me.

Lets see how this guy stands up:


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

Joilet?


----------



## Notelvis

Naperville, IL?

(Just a guess........ I think there are only three tracks at Naperville.)


----------



## Ryan

Neither of those.


----------



## Ocala Mike

Gilman, IL? Gotta be someplace along CN (the old IC signal towers).


----------



## Ryan

Not Gilman.

Since it's been 24 hours, I'll give a hint:

Not on the CN.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

Summit, IL?


----------



## AG1

*Depew, NY* (Buffalo)

There are two separate canopies at Depew. RyanS's photo is looking east. This telephoto(5 x) is looking west from the canopy in the RyanS photo with the relief engineer heading to the head end.(Edited too correct picture credit. Thanks ALC Rail Writer)


----------



## Bob Dylan

I agree, it's Depew!


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

Ryan's photo, not mine.

Though yes, I see it now.


----------



## Ryan

Depew is correct!


----------



## AG1

Where is this station ?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

East of the Mississippi River.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

Schenectady?


----------



## Shanghai

*What station??*


----------



## Notelvis

Rochester, NY?


----------



## AG1

*Rochester, NY is correct, de Notelvis. *

I am running out of station photos in my archive. Those who have been there probably recognized the roofless canopy(shadow) that has been mentioned by others on this forum. That clue coupled with a Viewliner trainset near a curve should have helped out.


----------



## Notelvis

It is pretty remarkable that this thread is about to reach 200 pages and still going strong. I need to get out and take a few new pictures myself..........

I did manage to find an interior photo of an active station which I took within the last couple of years.

One hint - this is a station served by a train on the long-distance network...... just one train each way every day. Can anyone name it?


----------



## railiner

Unless you've been there, a tough one....it looks like a beautifully maintained or restored classic depot, that could be found most anywhere in the country....I couldn't even begin to guess without more hints.... 

It does remind me somewhat of Rantoul, Illinois, but that has more than one train.....


----------



## CHamilton

East Glacier, MT?


----------



## amtkstn

Princten il


----------



## FreeskierInVT

I agree- that is one beautiful station.


----------



## Shanghai

*Mendota, IL*


----------



## Notelvis

No one has named the station yet.

This station has not, to my knowledge, undergone major renovation......... it has been maintained properly all along.

Two hints - 1) I said earlier "one train each way every day". That means this station is not one served by the Cardinal or Sunset Limited.

2) People who do not plan on stopping at this station often do when they need to be bustituted to preserve their same day connection.


----------



## CHamilton

Okay, how about Klamath Falls?


----------



## Notelvis

I obviously gave a great hint.

CHamilton is a winner. This is Klamath Falls during an on-time fresh air stop by #14 in June 2013.


----------



## CHamilton

Yes, that was a great hint. Although I almost guessed K-Falls the first time -- it looked awfully familiar. Okay, how about this one?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

CHamilton said:


> Okay, how about Klamath Falls?


Hey, I was going to say that...if I could remember how to spell it. I think I read too much AU. :giggle:


----------



## railiner

Whats with those different looking cap badges on the Conductor's?


----------



## CHamilton

Hint: I'm pretty sure that the guy in the middle is not a conductor, or even OBS.


----------



## Shanghai

*Naperville, IL?*


----------



## AG1

CHamilton said:


> Hint: I'm pretty sure that the guy in the middle is not a conductor, or even OBS.


He could be a station volunteer that opens up this unstaffed station.


----------



## CHamilton

RRRick said:


> CHamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hint: I'm pretty sure that the guy in the middle is not a conductor, or even OBS.
> 
> 
> 
> He could be a station volunteer that opens up this unstaffed station.
Click to expand...

You are correct


----------



## AG1

It looked like a northwestern area with the evergreen trees in the background. The biggest clue is the platform clock showing 11:10 AM and the shadows. That means the track is positioned north-south. The southbound Coast Starlight is scheduled at 11:11 AM into Olympia-Lacey, WA , an unstaffed station.


----------



## CHamilton

Correct! Excellent detective work. The photo was taken during Olympia-Lacey's 20th anniversary celebration in May 2013. Your turn!


----------



## AG1

Next station


----------



## Bob Dylan

Orlando! :lol:


----------



## Shanghai

*Kissimmee, FL?*


----------



## AG1

*Kissimmee, FL is correct .*


----------



## Shanghai

I cannot post a photo. Has this site changed again?>?


----------



## Ryan

Nope. The same codes still work.



Code:


[img=http://url.to/picture.jpg]


----------



## AG1

I am having code trouble ,also. I can only use the "B" too bold the first line, not just one word.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer




----------



## ALC Rail Writer

(I did it just to see, that should be an easy one to get us back on track)


----------



## railiner

Looks like it could be Flagstaff---judging by what I can see of the sign....


----------



## amtrakwolverine

I vote flagstaff also.


----------



## Shanghai

*It must be Flagstaff. I think I see "greatcats" standing near the train!!*


----------



## Ryan

RRRick said:


> I am having code trouble ,also. I can only use the "B" too bold the first line, not just one word.


The fancy editor is crap, perhaps that's what all the problems are.
Click on the light switch icon on the top left and just type them yourself, it's really pretty easy.



Code:


This is how you do [b]bold[/b], [i]italics[/i], [u]underline[/u], and [s]trikethrough[/s].

This is how you do *bold*, _italics_, underline, and strikethrough.


----------



## Notelvis

The station on the clock has been, I believe, correctly identified so I would just like to offer my congratulations for reaching 200 pages with this thread.

Quite a milestone, no?


----------



## greatcats

Ha Ha Shanghai! I could not see the sign when looking at this on my phone, but yes, the FF gives it away. Welcome to Flagstaff. It is 2 degrees here at my house this morning! I can be found some nights lurking down there.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Notelvis said:


> The station on the clock has been, I believe, correctly identified so I would just like to offer my congratulations for reaching 200 pages with this thread.
> 
> Quite a milestone, no?


And only 5 More Posts to Reach 4,000!!!  This Beats the Infamous Toliet Paper Thread's Record! :lol:


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

Well yes it's Flagstaff, I was hoping whoever noticed would just realize that and post the next picture


----------



## greatcats

Sorry, I don't post pictures. Someday I will post a really obscure view of Williams Junction.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

greatcats said:


> Sorry, I don't post pictures. Someday I will post a really obscure view of Williams Junction.


And I will remember this and give the correct answer.

Guess it is railiner's turn?


----------



## railiner

One of these days, I'll surprise everyone and actually learn to post a photo here.....but that day is not today....

anyone who can, please post the next one......thanks....


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

All right how about another easy one?

Name that station!


----------



## Notelvis

Not in Florida........

I'll start with an educated guess -

*Alliance, OH*

Here's why...... that freight station behind the chain link fence looks like something I've seen there. Also, Alliance is a place where the eastbound Capitol Limited could possibly be making a station stop at 3:58am. The waiting shelter (which likely doesn't do much good on this night) would be behind the photographer who either stepped off the last car of the train to make this photo...... or who is there to meet a train which hasn't arrived yet. Something possible as the OP lives in Ohio.

Oh....... and Alliance is close enough to the Great Lakes to see this kind of snowfall.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

That and I told you it would be easy, though the snow fall comment is incorrect as our area lies just South of the Lake Erie snow belt, however Allaince is one of the lowest points in the county in a valley, and the station is in the middle of that valley, so snow piles up there frequently.


----------



## Notelvis

My apologies for the incorrect snow statement. I'll try to assume less in the future.

Next up from my collection is this interior photo of an active (and staffed by a ticket agent) station out on the LD network. Can anyone recognize it without any further hints?


----------



## Bob Dylan

Prince, WV.? (If Correct I can't Post a Pic! :blush: )


----------



## amtrakwolverine

I go with prince also.


----------



## greatcats

I agree. Prince. Dropped in and chatted with the agent some years ago. Next pic, please.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

Guess it's back to you notelvis, please give us another notpicture of another notstation.


----------



## Notelvis

How about if we turn the floor over to *amtrakwolverine* who was second in with the correct identification of Prince, WV?

I'm in the middle of an 18 hour day, on my way out the door to a meeting, and not likely to be in front of the computer again until about 9pm tonight..... assuming that I have the energy at that point to turn the computer on..... I may stay unplugged till tomorrow morning.

Post 'em if you got 'em *amtrakwolverine*_._


----------



## Notelvis

No amtrakwolverine.....

How about if anyone with a photo to post goes for it. I'll be away from the computer until Sunday afternoon and won't be able to monitor guesses or give hints.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

All right then, name that station!


----------



## railiner

Could it be Cumberland, Md?


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

Yessir it would be a night shot from the railfan window of 29, departing Cumberland, MD (the station code is probably censored) on time. Highball 29, your turn railiner!


----------



## railiner

Roger, the Highball!

Except that I still haven't got it together for posting photo's....anyone who can, please post the next one......


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

Guess I'm on a roll... this one should be tougher so I'll give a clue... 181 was leading the train I was on, we struck a car (hence paint scuffs).


----------



## Shanghai

*Harpers Ferry, WV?*


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

Negative!


----------



## FreeskierInVT

Springfield, MA?


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

Nope, not Springfield.


----------



## Bob Dylan

This is the Toughest One Yet Micah! How about some Clues, it could be Literally Anywhere! :hi:


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

Well no, it can't be anywhere--so how about for today's clue I point out what you can tell from the photo?

The key here is the angle of the photo. I'm above the nose of a P42, which limits it to stations with multiple levels. The lighting should also be a clue, the platform is open to the sunlight.

So your station has mutlple levels and has sunlight.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

If nobody gets it after three more guesses I'll post another clue that should give it away if you know your stations...


----------



## Bob Dylan

ALC Rail Writer said:


> Well no, it can't be anywhere--so how about for today's clue I point out what you can tell from the photo?
> 
> The key here is the angle of the photo. I'm above the nose of a P42, which limits it to stations with multiple levels. The lighting should also be a clue, the platform is open to the sunlight.
> 
> So your station has mutlple levels and has sunlight.


Martinsburg????


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

Not Martinsburg.


----------



## Shanghai

*Culpepper, VA*


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

Nope.

Hint: 181 struck the car outside Waterloo, IN.


----------



## Shanghai

*Elkhart, IN*


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

I think you're only allowed to make one guess per day but no.


----------



## Notelvis

Washington Union Station?


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

You got it! That's a shot of 181 leading 30 into WAS, they hit a car around Waterloo and were late picking me up in ALC.


----------



## Notelvis

Cool -

Here's an active station...... photo taken within the past year.

Who can name it first?


----------



## AG1

Mendota, IL

Was that photo taken on film ?


----------



## Notelvis

Yes - *Mendota, IL*

And yes - taken using film. We had some old 35mm rolls sitting in a drawer that needed to be used up so that's what I took with me (and an old 35mm camera) when I went for a ride on the California Zephyr in February 2013. I was in roomette 10 in the last sleeper and had the railfan window right outside my door. Outside temperature was about 3 degrees.

The photos I wound up with were mostly mediocre but I got a few really nice ones. I scanned the prints so that I could juice the color a little and hide some shadows...... as well as dirt on the window..... a little bit.

FWIW - my avatar photo got the same treatment. It's a scan of a print taken on film of a special excursion train using Amtrak equipment descending Old Fort Mountain in Western North Carolina in the mid-1990's.

*Your turn to post RRRick!*


----------



## AG1

Notelvis said:


> Yes - *Mendota, IL*
> 
> And yes - taken using film. We had some old 35mm rolls sitting in a drawer that needed to be used up so that's what I took with me (and an old 35mm camera) when I went for a ride on the California Zephyr in February 2013. I was in roomette 10 in the last sleeper and had the railfan window right outside my door. Outside temperature was about 3 degrees.
> 
> The photos I wound up with were mostly mediocre but I got a few really nice ones. I scanned the prints so that I could juice the color a little and hide some shadows...... as well as dirt on the window..... a little bit.
> 
> *Your turn to post RRRick!*


I couldn't tell if you were degrading the pixels too blur the station sign or not. I couldn't read the sign but the number of letters was right for Mendota plus the museum cars to the left were in my own photos. I missed your "cool" notation the first time around.


----------



## AG1

Next station ! This might be a duplicate. I haven't gone back through the 200 pages too check.

[attachment=823:station x_tn.jpg


----------



## amtkstn

La junta co? Current crew change point


----------



## AG1

amtkstn said:


> La junta co? Current crew change point


*La Junta*, CO, is correct ! It is your turn.


----------



## cirdan

Notelvis said:


> Yes - *Mendota, IL*
> 
> And yes - taken using film. We had some old 35mm rolls sitting in a drawer that needed to be used up so that's what I took with me (and an old 35mm camera) when I went for a ride on the California Zephyr in February 2013. I was in roomette 10 in the last sleeper and had the railfan window right outside my door. Outside temperature was about 3 degrees.
> 
> The photos I wound up with were mostly mediocre but I got a few really nice ones. I scanned the prints so that I could juice the color a little and hide some shadows...... as well as dirt on the window..... a little bit.
> 
> FWIW - my avatar photo got the same treatment. It's a scan of a print taken on film of a special excursion train using Amtrak equipment descending Old Fort Mountain in Western North Carolina in the mid-1990's.
> 
> *Your turn to post RRRick!*


 You can probably get a far crisper picture if you scan the negative. I recently invested in a Nikon negative scanner and started scanning my favorites from among my old negatives and these pictures are invariably much richer and crisper than the mediocre prints I've been hanging onto all these years ever were. My problem was that I always had my prints done at a cheap store rather than professionally, and I guess they weren't even checking if their equipment was properly color-calibrated or focussed, hence the lousy print quality.


----------



## Notelvis

cirdan said:


> Notelvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes - *Mendota, IL*
> 
> And yes - taken using film. We had some old 35mm rolls sitting in a drawer that needed to be used up so that's what I took with me (and an old 35mm camera) when I went for a ride on the California Zephyr in February 2013. I was in roomette 10 in the last sleeper and had the railfan window right outside my door. Outside temperature was about 3 degrees.
> 
> The photos I wound up with were mostly mediocre but I got a few really nice ones. I scanned the prints so that I could juice the color a little and hide some shadows...... as well as dirt on the window..... a little bit.
> 
> FWIW - my avatar photo got the same treatment. It's a scan of a print taken on film of a special excursion train using Amtrak equipment descending Old Fort Mountain in Western North Carolina in the mid-1990's.
> 
> *Your turn to post RRRick!*
> 
> 
> 
> You can probably get a far crisper picture if you scan the negative. I recently invested in a Nikon negative scanner and started scanning my favorites from among my old negatives and these pictures are invariably much richer and crisper than the mediocre prints I've been hanging onto all these years ever were. My problem was that I always had my prints done at a cheap store rather than professionally, and I guess they weren't even checking if their equipment was properly color-calibrated or focussed, hence the lousy print quality.
Click to expand...

That's a great suggestion. I may give that a try for all the old stuff I have saved in shoe boxes. Going forward though I don't plan to use film anymore...... the digital technology has improved to the point where the casual hobby photos I take of trains I ride (or encounter by chance) come out better..... and without the expense of developing photos that are mediocre or worse.


----------



## Notelvis

It's been three days with no new action so I'm going to toss up a fairly easy one........ keeping in the spirit of the holiday season of course.

Who will be the first to name this active Amtrak Station and then post a station photo of their own?


----------



## amtkstn

Glenwood springs?


----------



## railiner

No doubt about it.....


----------



## Shanghai

Yes, it is Glenwood Springs, Colorado.

Look at that beautiful snow!!


----------



## Notelvis

amtkstn is correct. Glenwood Springs.

Your turn to post another photo.

Also, my apologies...... got caught up in Christmas preparations today and forgot that I had posted a photo last night!


----------



## railiner

Shanghai said:


> Yes, it is Glenwood Springs, Colorado.
> 
> Look at that beautiful snow!


A good place for it! 

And, easy for you to say, saying it from Florida.....


----------



## Grandpa D

To keep this alive until NotElvis gets his upload problem solved...






(I haven't been following this lately; I hope it's not a duplicate.)


----------



## Notelvis

That's an attractive station...... no idea where it is though!


----------



## Grandpa D

Hint # 1 -- This station has only two trains a day, one in each direction. And, especially this time of year, they both arrive and leave in the dark.


----------



## FreeskierInVT

Just a wild guess: Texarkana, AR/TX?


----------



## Ryan

Is that the new Norfolk station?


----------



## Shanghai

*Houston, TX*


----------



## Grandpa D

RyanS said:


> Is that the new Norfolk station?


Yes, it is Norfolk! I took the picture the day before it officially opened. Here's a look at the plush interior taken through a window. Sure beats the typical old wooden benches.


----------



## Ryan

That's a nice looking joint!

I'm getting ready to head out for a day long trip, so I won't be able to post a pic until the evening.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Grandpa D said:


> RyanS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the new Norfolk station?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is Norfolk! I took the picture the day before it officially opened. Here's a look at the plush interior taken through a window. Sure beats the typical old wooden benches.
Click to expand...

 Wow! Looks like a Club Acela or Metro Lounge! Nice!


----------



## Ryan

Here's one for the history buffs:


----------



## Shanghai

*Louisville, KY*


----------



## MrFSS

Shanghai said:


> *Louisville, KY*


I know Louisville, and that's not it.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

St Paul


----------



## SubwayNut

Grand Central Station (the predissor to Grand Central Terminal?)


----------



## Ryan

No to all of those.

Hint 1: This station is no longer standing.


----------



## Bob Dylan

RyanS said:


> No to all of those.
> 
> Hint 1: This station is no longer standing.


Is it considered Cheating to Google Up Old Train Station Threadssince No AUer probably ever saw this Station?( Well some of our Senior Members? ^_^ ) I found One that Looks Similar so as a Guess:

Old Washington DC Baltimore and Potomac Station??

If this is Correct, Since I can't Post Pics, Perhaps Members like the Idea of Pics Old Stations and could Post some More of these Jewels with Appropriate Hints Attached?


----------



## FriskyFL

Washington DC.. former B&P Station. Quite certain Amtrak never served this station.


----------



## Acela150

Ryan!!! Who won this round?? It's been almost a week..


----------



## Shanghai

*Ryan is probably Jet Lagged!!*


----------



## Ryan

Oh sorry, I missed this! Frisky in FL gets it.

Definitely jet lagged - getting to work on time this week is going to be *painful*.


----------



## FriskyFL

OK, can anyone identify this Amtrak station?


----------



## Shanghai

*Alliance, OH*


----------



## FriskyFL

Nope.


----------



## FriskyFL

Hint - the train don't stop here no more.


----------



## XHRTSP

East Peoria?


----------



## FriskyFL

Yes, this was the best photo that I could find of the former East Peoria Amshack, I scoured the Internet for photos of this short-lived station. Amtrak service to my hometown started and ended several years after we moved away.

I'm curious about one aspect of this picture - the consist includes a baggage car; I was under the impression that the Prairie Marksman never offered checked baggage.

Photo credit:

http://www.trainweb.org/usarail/eastpeoria.htm


----------



## XHRTSP

My sister took this photo on a trip a few years back. I don't actually know where this station is, but I do have a very good idea based on the route taken and sequence in which it appears. I could probably look it up myself, but instead I'll let you all do my homework for me.


----------



## MrFSS

XHRTSP said:


> DSC_0853.JPG
> 
> My sister took this photo on a trip a few years back. I don't actually know where this station is, but I do have a very good idea based on the route taken and sequence in which it appears. I could probably look it up myself, but instead I'll let you all do my homework for me.


Looks like Reno to me.


----------



## XHRTSP

MrFSS said:


> Looks like Reno to me.


My thoughts as well.


----------



## MrFSS

XHRTSP said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Reno to me.
> 
> 
> 
> My thoughts as well.
Click to expand...

OK, then, here is the next one.

This is a current Amtrak stop, but the station in the picture is long gone and the picture is from way before Amtrak started.


----------



## FriskyFL

Petticoat Junction?


----------



## MrFSS

FriskyFL said:


> Petticoat Junction?




But, no.


----------



## Bob Dylan

FriskyFL said:


> Petticoat Junction?


:giggle:


----------



## chakk

Paso Robles, CA


----------



## MrFSS

chakk said:


> Paso Robles, CA



Nope - but you are in the correct half of the country.


----------



## Grandpa D

Deming, NM

Right or wrong, it's interesting that all the people in the photo are male and most of them are wearing business suits.


----------



## MrFSS

Grandpa D said:


> Deming, NM
> 
> Right or wrong, it's interesting that all the people in the photo are male and most of them are wearing business suits.


That's the way folks traveled in those day - all dressed up!

Not Deming, but you are closer to it than the last guess.


----------



## XHRTSP

Tucson?


----------



## MrFSS

XHRTSP said:


> Tucson?


Nope - but you are very, very close to where this one is.


----------



## XHRTSP

I'd guess either the next station east or west on the Sunset Limited, but I don't have any more photos to submit should I win...


----------



## Bob Dylan

How about a Hint Tom- this could be Almost Any SP Depot in the SW Back When Steam Ruled the Rails! (Hence the Big Water Tank!)


----------



## MrFSS

jimhudson said:


> How about a Hint Tom- this could be Almost Any SP Depot in the SW Back When Steam Ruled the Rails! (Hence the Big Water Tank!)


Well - XHRTSP is right - it is one station away from Tucson. But which way?


----------



## Bob Dylan

MrFSS said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about a Hint Tom- this could be Almost Any SP Depot in the SW Back When Steam Ruled the Rails! (Hence the Big Water Tank!)
> 
> 
> 
> Well - XHRTSP is right - it is one station away from Tucson. But which way?
Click to expand...

:hi: OK- Benson???? (And I can't Post Pics either if Correct! )


----------



## MrFSS

jimhudson said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about a Hint Tom- this could be Almost Any SP Depot in the SW Back When Steam Ruled the Rails! (Hence the Big Water Tank!)
> 
> 
> 
> Well - XHRTSP is right - it is one station away from Tucson. But which way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :hi: OK- Benson???? (And I can't Post Pics either if Correct! )
Click to expand...

 Nope - other way.


----------



## Shanghai

*Maricopa, AZ*


----------



## greatcats

How about Tempe, AZ ?


----------



## chakk

Phoenix, AZ


----------



## MrFSS

Shanghai said:


> *Maricopa, AZ*


 That's the place, as it was many years ago. Hard to believe what it looks like today.

Your turn, Dick.


----------



## Shanghai

I have a photo to post but this forum must be restricting the posting of photos.

If anyone can advise me on how to post from Photobucket, I will post a new photo.

Thanks.


----------



## MrFSS

Shanghai said:


> I have a photo to post but this forum must be restricting the posting of photos.
> 
> If anyone can advise me on how to post from Photobucket, I will post a new photo.
> 
> Thanks.


You don't need to post from any outside site, just upload direct to AU. Hit the more reply options, if needed, to get to the uploader and after uploading click the add to post button.


----------



## Shanghai

I hope my photo will be attached to this message.

This is an active Amtrak station.


----------



## MrFSS

It looks great. Glad you could get it to work.


----------



## Bob Dylan

El Paso,Tx. (Nice Pic Dick! If correct, I Can't Post so Back to You)


----------



## Shanghai

Jim,

El Paso is correct.


----------



## Shanghai

Here is another easy station.

It is an active Amtrak station.


----------



## AG1

Shanghai said:


> Here is another easy station.
> 
> It is an active Amtrak station.


North Philadelphia


----------



## Shanghai

Correct. Your turn to post a photo.


----------



## AG1

Here is the next station, or part of it, in a very cropped photo. I was impressed by the unique "Amtrak" sign at this station. Is there another Amtrak sign that can top this one ?


----------



## XHRTSP

I don't recognize the station, but I do know those plants grow in New Orleans.


----------



## AG1

XHRTSP said:


> I don't recognize the station, but I do know those plants grow in New Orleans.


Yes, those are southern plants and trees and can be found in Florida and Southern California, also. But, you are close enough for me. Your turn XHRTSP !

*This is Union Passenger Terminal in New Orleans *


----------



## XHRTSP

I hope this is within the rules.


----------



## Ryan

That looks very not-American.


----------



## GG-1

Aloha

Looks like a VERY well done model.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Warren Buffet's Train Layout in his Omaha Basement! :lol:


----------



## AG1

*Edinburgh Waverley Station*

*However, XHRTSP please try again with an Amtrak station .*


----------



## XHRTSP

Yep, it's Edinburgh.

No more of this game for me, I'm now totally out of train station photos now. Either side of the ocean.


----------



## AG1

OK, here is an Amtrak station


----------



## Bob Dylan

Jacksonville, Florida?? (If Correct I can't Post Pics!)


----------



## chakk

Is that the SCA doing the water fill operation?


----------



## SarahZ

Erie, PA?


----------



## kal-tex

Old Denver station?


----------



## Shanghai

*JAX*


----------



## AG1

jimhudson said:


> Jacksonville, Florida?? (If Correct I can't Post Pics!)


Yes, * Jacksonville, Florida* is correct.

Yes, that is the SCA is filling the water tank .

Since Jim can't post pictures the topic is open for the next station photo .


----------



## MrFSS

RRRick said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jacksonville, Florida?? (If Correct I can't Post Pics!)
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, * Jacksonville, Florida* is correct.
> 
> Yes, that is the SCA is filling the water tank .
> 
> Since Jim can't post pictures the topic is open for the next station photo .
Click to expand...

I don't understand why Jim can't post pictures. Anyone can simply upload one to the thread without the need for any external site. Maybe Jim doesn't take pictures???


----------



## FreeskierInVT

Hopefully this isn't too much of a close up, but lets give it a shot.


----------



## SubwayNut

Montpelier Junction?


----------



## FreeskierInVT

Montpelier is correct! This was taken last month a few minutes after I boarded the southbound Vermonter at Waterbury.


----------



## SubwayNut

Here is the next photo:


----------



## greatcats

Los Angeles Union Station.


----------



## greatcats

Looking at this on my Ipad and not the IPhone, I think my previous guess is incorrect.


----------



## buddy559

Reno?


----------



## amtkstn

Abq? Notice the Railrunner colors.


----------



## SubwayNut

No one yet (your in the right region of the country). I'll give it some more time before posting a second photo.


----------



## SarahZ

San Jose?


----------



## RampWidget

Fort Worth, Tex.


----------



## Acela150

Sacramento??


----------



## SubwayNut

SarahZ said:


> San Jose?


Very Close


----------



## jersey42

SubwayNut said:


> SarahZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> San Jose?
> 
> 
> 
> Very Close
Click to expand...

It must be Santa Clara?


----------



## SarahZ

jersey42 said:


> SubwayNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SarahZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> San Jose?
> 
> 
> 
> Very Close
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It must be Santa Clara?
Click to expand...

Yup.


----------



## SubwayNut

Yes its Santa Clara(University) one of the newest stops Amtrak is now stopping at.


----------



## jersey42

In honor of the snow outside my window today, let's try this one.


----------



## Shanghai

*Eugene, OR*


----------



## jersey42

Shanghai said:


> *Eugene, OR*


You are correct. I guess that was easy!


----------



## Shanghai

This is an easy one. It is an Active Amtrak Station.


----------



## Ryan

New London?


----------



## Bob Dylan

Think Ryan nailed it!  ( I used to ride the New Haven down to NYC from here when I was Stationed @ the Sub Base in Groton back in Ancient Times!)


----------



## FreeskierInVT

Dang I could have got that! Just traveled from NLC a few weeks ago


----------



## Shanghai

Yes, Ryan is correct. I was at NLC last Sunday.


----------



## Ryan

I went digging to bring this thread back and found that I was on the clock for a picture! I completely forgot about that, sorry.

Anyhow, lets see how this one goes. The station is NOT an active Amtrak station, but it is a commuter station along an active Amtrak route:





The Door by wheniwas14, on Flickr


----------



## amtkstn

Point of rocks?


----------



## Ryan

Winner!


----------



## Shanghai

*
It has been over one week with no activity on this thread, so I will get it restarted.*

*This is an active Amtrak Station.*


----------



## AG1

I know the answer but defer to someone ready to post the next station.


----------



## Shanghai

Clue No. 1: *The station is on a long distance route.*


----------



## jebr

A complete guess (since I've never been to the station): Detroit Lakes, MN?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shanghai

jebr said:


> A complete guess (since I've never been to the station): Detroit Lakes, MN?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


*Sorry Jeb, your response is incorrect, but you are in the right track!!*

*Try again.*

Sent from my Google Nexus 5 using the keyboard!!


----------



## rocknviking

Could this be Devils Lake, ND?


----------



## Shanghai

rocknviking said:


> Could this be Devils Lake, ND?


*YES!! Your turn to post a photo.*


----------



## rocknviking

Lets give this former Amtrak station a try.

This station is no longer in service.


----------



## greatcats

Las Vegas, NV Union Plaza Hotel


----------



## rocknviking

Sorry greatcats but that is incorrect


----------



## Shanghai

*Mobile, AL?*


----------



## rocknviking

Sorry Shanghai but that is incorrect as well. :blush:

I'll give it through today and if no one gets it I'll begin with some clues tonight or tomorrow. :help:


----------



## rocknviking

:huh: Looks like I may have gone outside the guidlines when I posted this station.I didn't realize that the station had to still be located on an active Amtrak route so I do apologize! :huh:

Sorry but what the heck let's roll with it anyway! 

Clue #1 While this station is no longer on an active Amtrak line it is still serviced by Amtrak via bus from another very busy and active Amtrak station.

This should help make this puzzle a little easier to figure out.


----------



## SarahZ

Duluth?


----------



## rocknviking

SarahZ You are correct!!

*With an original start date of April 15, 1975, Amtrak's Arrowhead (the name Amtrak provided the train while in service between Minneapolis MN and Superior WI), it was later changed to North Star, ( when Amtrak extended operations to Chicago overnight), The North Star name was kept even after service was later cut back to the Twin Cities in 1981. Amtrak ran up to Duluth and Superior via the BN with it's final destination being the original Union Depot in downtown Duluth. Patronage was good, but the State of Minnesota felt their was no need to fund the run anymore and on April 7th 1985 the plug was pulled on the service. This photo shows the train at Duluth in the early 1980's with the Lake Superior Railroad Museum train shed in the background. A small lobby and ticket office was built off of the building to the right out of the picture.*


----------



## Ryan

That is a fine looking train, too. Classic Amtrak.


----------



## SarahZ

Oops! I saw this when I got up and then completely forgot to look for a picture.

I really like the pattern in the concrete. It's a bit Harlequin.


----------



## AG1

Salem, OR


----------



## Ryan

What's all that green stuff on the trees?


----------



## SarahZ

RRRick said:


> Salem, OR


Correct!


----------



## AG1

Here is the next busy station.


----------



## jebr

Minot?


----------



## AG1

jebr said:


> Minot?


No, not Minot.


----------



## Ryan

Havre.


----------



## cirdan

Frazer CO?


----------



## rocknviking

Whitefish, MT?


----------



## AG1

rocknviking said:


> Whitefish, MT?


*Whitefish, MT is correct ! *Your turn rocknviking.


----------



## rocknviking

Let's give this one a try.................


----------



## tp49

I'm guessing Alpine, TX.

If I'm right someone else can post because..well..I don't have any station pictures.


----------



## rocknviking

Well that didn't take very long at all!

tp49 you are CORRECT!!

Since that pic didn't even last an hour and that tp49 didn't have a pic I'll throw this one out there for everyone.


----------



## rocknviking

Hint #1- Think of patriotic rainbows pointing all in a row. :huh:


----------



## Shanghai

*Jacksonville, FL?*


----------



## AG1

*Charleston, SC , *looking north. I didn't understand the Hint #1 ,though.


----------



## rocknviking

RRRick you are correct!

Hint #1- Think of patriotic rainbows pointing all in a row.

Hint is based on 2 of Charlestons, SC biggest tourists spots.

Patriots Point

Rainbow Row

Good job your turn to post!


----------



## AG1

Next up !


----------



## Shanghai

*Tampa, FL*


----------



## AG1

Shanghai said:


> *Tampa, FL*


*Tampa, FL is correct !*


----------



## Shanghai

*Name this popular active Amtrak Station!!*


----------



## Lakeshore

Emeryville?


----------



## Shanghai

Lakeshore said:


> Emeryville?


*Yes, Emeryville, CA is correct.*


----------



## Lakeshore

Here is a former station


----------



## Shanghai

*Kansas City?*


----------



## Lakeshore

No, not KC


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Cincinnati ?


----------



## AG1

*Akron, Ohio. *

 If I am correct, somebody else please post a station.


----------



## Lakeshore

RRRick said:


> *Akron, Ohio. *
> 
> If I am correct, somebody else please post a station.


Yes, it's what's left of the Akron, Ohio station. I don't have another pic either, so it's open.


----------



## Lakeshore

Actually, I found another one, probably an easy one.


----------



## jebr

Houston?


----------



## Lakeshore

Nope, not Houston


----------



## Shanghai

*Denver?*


----------



## Lakeshore

not Denver either


----------



## Shanghai

*Fort Worth, TX?*


----------



## rocknviking

Probably a long shot but is it La Crosse, Wisconsin?


----------



## Lakeshore

no one is in the right time zone yet...


----------



## Shanghai

*Sacramento, CA?*


----------



## StanJazz

Cumberland MD. If correct Anybody can post. I am away from my pictures so can not post.

Stan


----------



## Lakeshore

Cumberland MD is correct. I don't have one either, so the floor is open.


----------



## FreeskierInVT

This could be tricky, but you never know.


----------



## AG1

White River Junction, VT


----------



## FreeskierInVT

WRJ is correct! Thought the Baggage sign might throw some people off.


----------



## AG1

FreeskierInVT said:


> WRJ is correct! Thought the Baggage sign might throw some people off.


I figured the baggage sign was added by you too cover up the station name.


----------



## AG1

The next station should be easy for anyone who has been there.


----------



## Ryan

BAL!!!!


----------



## AG1

RyanS said:


> BAL!!!!


I did say it was easy but responding in one minute is great. Pat yourself on your back. * Baltimore is correct* . Your turn !

Here is the whole photo before cropping.


----------



## FreeskierInVT

RRRick said:


> FreeskierInVT said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRJ is correct! Thought the Baggage sign might throw some people off.
> 
> 
> 
> I figured the baggage sign was added by you too cover up the station name.
Click to expand...

Nope- that sign is part of the station from when WRJ (and other VT stations) still had checked baggage. The Montrealer/Vermonter lost its baggage car in 2002, but the sign remains.


----------



## Ryan

I love that ceiling. 

Lets take to the air again, shall we?


----------



## jebr

Provo?


----------



## Ryan

No.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

jebr said:


> Provo?


Nope. Provo just has a pavillion.


----------



## SubwayNut

The current Detroit, MI station?


----------



## Ryan

Yes!


----------



## SubwayNut

Here is my guess:


----------



## AG1

Colfax, CA


----------



## SubwayNut

Calfax, CA is correct!

Thought that might be harder.


----------



## AG1

Next up ,


----------



## amtkstn

Purcell ok?


----------



## rrdude

RRRick said:


> Next up ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Station.jpg


I hate it when you have BEEN THERE, but just can't recall the name. Oh well, even President Reagan had trouble recalling past details........ Reminds me of Richmond (RVR), but it's not.


----------



## Ryan

Is that the Crescent's platform at CVS?


----------



## AG1

RyanS said:


> Is that the Crescent's platform at CVS?


*Charlottesville , VA is correct Ryan S !*


----------



## amtkstn

Cvs it is?


----------



## Shanghai

This tread has been dormant for six days, so I will post this photo.

You can either name the Station or name the Dog!!!


----------



## Ryan

Shoot, I missed that! CVS was a complete shot in the dark.

Is that you and Archie at ORL?


----------



## Bob Dylan

I recognize that Famous Dog Archie but whos' the Old guy holding him? ^_^ (And that's gotta be a Florida Station since youre Dressed like a Florida Retiree! :lol: )


----------



## AG1

Winter Haven, FL.


----------



## chakk

Is the dog's name "P30CH" (a.k.a., "pooch")?


----------



## Railroad Bill

Shanghai said:


> This tread has been dormant for six days, so I will post this photo.
> 
> You can either name the Station or name the Dog!!!


Great photo Dick. No shorts here. 40mph winds, snow and wind chill now at -6. BRRRRR.


----------



## Shanghai

RRRick said:


> Winter Haven, FL.


Yes, it is Winter Haven, FL and I am holding Archie!!

Mrs Shanghai boarded the Silver Meteor there for New Jersey yesterday.

Your turn to post.

Ryan, have you been asleep??


----------



## AG1

Next up !


----------



## Shanghai

*Anniston, AL?*


----------



## AG1

Shanghai said:


> *Anniston, AL?*


No, not Anniston, AL


----------



## AG1

This combined photo will make it easier. AU member in silhouette.


----------



## Ryan

TPA?


----------



## AG1

RyanS said:


> TPA?


*Tampa, FL* is correct, Ryan S. Your turn to post.


----------



## Ryan

Yay!

Let see who can get this ugly station:


----------



## SubwayNut

Charleston, SC: The separate but equal station with the two identical waiting rooms


----------



## chakk

I wonder if anyone has ever cataloged the "separate but equal" stations that are still in use within the Amtrak system. I have personally visited several of them in states like Florida, Georgia, and Virginia. But I would certainly be one to disagree that these "separate" waiting rooms were demonstrably "equal" in their amenities.


----------



## Ryan

Other than the excess pedantry of saying that it's "North Charleston" according to Amtrak, correct.


----------



## railiner

RyanS said:


> Yay!
> 
> Let see who can get this ugly station:


I guess the old saying "beauty in the eye of the beholder", applies here.....

I find the station quite attractive...I like the look of the building, which is sort of a latter day Art Moderne, with those horizontal lines...

I like it because it is so orignal 1950's looking...a time warp, indeed.

Thanks also to SubwayNut for those extensive photo's in his link....


----------



## SubwayNut

I found the Charleston train station a fascinating time warp. I almost think some sort of explanatory signage would have been helpful. I wonder when the station opened if it was considered progressive by the fact it had completely equal waiting areas (but still separate because of the laws at the time). As a northerner it took me a few minutes to really realize what I was noticing with the waiting rooms!

Here is my next photo from my vast archive:


----------



## zephyr17

Wishram, WA?


----------



## SubwayNut

Wishram is correct (having a hard time finding stations that haven't been done yet, I'd be curious to see a master list, I did a search for it)


----------



## zephyr17

Actually have some more digital station pix. Will post tonight.


----------



## Shanghai

*It has been nearly one week since this thread has been active.*

*Can anyone name this station?*


----------



## pennyk

Deerfield Beach. (Dick, you did not block out the name on the side of the building). Maybe you should try again. :lol:


----------



## Shanghai

*Yes, Penny, you are correct!! I made it easy for you!!*


----------



## pennyk

Shanghai said:


> *Yes, Penny, you are correct!! I made it easy for you!!*


I do not think I have anything to post right now, so you should try again (with fewer clues). :lol:


----------



## AmtrakBlue

First time posting a pic from my iPhone.


----------



## AG1

Wilmington, DE.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

RRRick said:


> Wilmington, DE.


Yep.


----------



## jimhudson

Isnt this now the "Amtrak Joe" Staion?

(Joesph Biden Jr./ Vice President of the US and Long Time Delaware Senator and Daily Metro Liner and Acela Rider!


----------



## AG1

AmtrakBlue said:


> RRRick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wilmington, DE.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.
Click to expand...

Great long shot but, the clock tower gave it away !


----------



## AmtrakBlue

RRRick said:


> post-5142-13943966817866.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RRRick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wilmington, DE.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great long shot but, the clock tower gave it away !
Click to expand...

I took it yesterday while walking along the river. I did make sure the Chase building was not "obvious" (with it's name showing).


----------



## AG1

Where is this station ?


----------



## Notelvis

Been a couple of really busy months at work but I've lurked around a little...... think I'm ready to play again.

This one looks like Grand Junction. CO.


----------



## AG1

Notelvis said:


> Been a couple of really busy months at work but I've lurked around a little...... think I'm ready to play again.
> 
> This one looks like Grand Junction. CO.


Welcome back ! *Grand Junction, CO*., is correct


----------



## Notelvis

Here's an interior photo which someone should be able to get without much difficulty -

While the old logo arrivals and departures board has been removed, the basic layout of the waiting room and the seating area is unchanged. This is an active station.


----------



## AG1

Richmond, VA. Staples Mill Station


----------



## Shanghai

*Cary, NC*


----------



## Notelvis

RRRick is correct - it's Richmond, VA Staples Mill Road in a photo taken in the late 1980's.

The interior of this station hasn't changed much over the years. To my knowledge, the only other Amtrak station to use these built in benches like this is Clifford Lane Station in Jacksonville, FL. Both were built in the 1970's when Amtrak was abandoning the huge downtown stations in favor of smaller, modern structures out by the railroad yards.


----------



## Ryan

Heh. JAX was my first thought, but there were way too many trains on the board for that to be it. Didn't think to consider "sister stations".


----------



## AG1

Notelvis said:


> RRRick is correct - it's Richmond, VA Staples Mill Road in a photo taken in the late 1980's.
> 
> The interior of this station hasn't changed much over the years. To my knowledge, the only other Amtrak station to use these built in benches like this is Clifford Lane Station in Jacksonville, FL. Both were built in the 1970's when Amtrak was abandoning the huge downtown stations in favor of smaller, modern structures out by the railroad yards.


Next up ,this station photo is taken from a video while on the move. I left a clue in the photo.


----------



## Notelvis

RyanS said:


> Heh. JAX was my first thought, but there were way too many trains on the board for that to be it. Didn't think to consider "sister stations".


Actually Ryan, I thought that the number of trains on the arrivals and departures board was the best clue in the photo I posted!!!!! Looks like JAX but has too many trains.......


----------



## Notelvis

Would the clue be the old green diamond Illinois Central logo in the sidewalk?

This isn't any station in Illinois nor is it any station that I saw from the City of New Orleans when I rode from Chicago to Jackson, MS last summer.

So........ I think (based on those buildings visible to the left of the station) that this is somewhere in Mississippi south of Jackson. Working from south to north I'm going to guess *McComb, MS*.


----------



## AG1

Notelvis said:


> Would the clue be the old green diamond Illinois Central logo in the sidewalk?
> 
> This isn't any station in Illinois nor is it any station that I saw from the City of New Orleans when I rode from Chicago to Jackson, MS last summer.
> 
> So........ I think (based on those buildings visible to the left of the station) that this is somewhere in Mississippi south of Jackson. Working from south to north I'm going to guess *McComb, MS*.


The clue was a bit of the front of the steam engine 2542, at the adjacent RR equipment display.I find it easier to identify stations that have steam engines on display. Good catch on the RR logo on the walkway.This is on the route of the City of New Orleans.

*McComb, MS is correct*


----------



## Notelvis

Wow......totally did not catch the sliver of steam locomotive visible in the original photograph.

Here is an active Amtrak Station in I photo that I took five or six years ago. It's one that I've wanted to use for a few months now.


----------



## Shanghai

*Hamlet, NC*


----------



## Notelvis

YES!

First answer is a correct answer.

Hamlet, NC.


----------



## Ryan

That's the one they moved from one corner of the diamond to another, no?

Edit: YEP!!!



RyanS said:


> Wow, that's awesome.
> 
> You can see the outline of the station to the NE of the current location:


----------



## Shanghai

*Another easy active Amtrak Station.*

*Who will correctly name this station.*


----------



## Notelvis

Yes Ryan -

Not only did they move the Hamlet station across the active east-west railroad, they rotated it 90 degrees in the process. The side shown in my photo used to face the north-south platform and now it faces the freight only east-west line.

Look closely in your image right at the diamond and you can see they outline of where the rotunda section of the station originally sat. It has been moved a good bit further back from the tracks.


----------



## AG1

Meridian, MS


----------



## Shanghai

RRRick said:


> Meridian, MS


*Yes, You are correct!!*


----------



## AG1

My stock of good station photos has been used up. However, let us see what you can do with this snapshot from a video from a moving train. The station sign is in the picture !


----------



## Shanghai

*Lakeland, FL*


----------



## jebr

Itacia, NY?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## FreeskierInVT

Utica, NY (UTI)?


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

Ocala, FL?


----------



## AG1

FreeskierInVT said:


> Utica, NY (UTI)?


Yes, this is *Utica, NY* .


----------



## AG1

*FreeskierInVT*, your turn !


----------



## FreeskierInVT

Apologies for the delay- hadn't checked the thread in a few days! I'll have a pic posted shortly.


----------



## FreeskierInVT

This one could be a tricky one. If no one gets it by tomorrow I'll post a hint (though there's at least one, maybe two clues in the pic that I can spot).


----------



## AG1

Paoli, PA


----------



## FreeskierInVT

RRRick said:


> Paoli, PA


Paoli it is!! Took this pic about two weeks ago on a points run.

The two clues in the pic: shadow from the catenary line and a few specks of snow between the tracks.


----------



## AG1

FreeskierInVT said:


> RRRick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paoli, PA
> 
> 
> 
> Paoli it is!! Took this pic about two weeks ago on a points run.
> 
> The two clues in the pic: shadow from the catenary line and a few specks of snow between the tracks.
Click to expand...

​I missed your subtle clues but, I remembered going up the northside stairway from my one visit many years ago, also on a points turn..


----------



## AG1

]Next up, where is this Amtrak station sign located ?

[attachment=1093:IMG_4263_cr.jpg


----------



## SubwayNut

Oceanside, CA


----------



## AG1

SubwayNut said:


> Oceanside, CA


*Correct ! *


----------



## SubwayNut

Here is my guess:


----------



## Notelvis

Looks depressing.....

Maybe *Pittsburgh, PA*?


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

Pittsburgh would fit with depressing, and I think you're right… but in case notelvis is wrong I'll guess… Cleveland, OH?

(The color of the route guide is a big hint)


----------



## SubwayNut

Neither, didn't think of the route guide color. I should have cropped the photo.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Dearborn?


----------



## AG1

Cumberland, MD


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

Yep that's Cumberland, RRRIck beat me to it.


----------



## SubwayNut

Cumberland, MD it is, ran in during the CL smoke stop.


----------



## AG1

I once spent 5 hours waiting in those seats at Cumberland for the Capitol Limited that was delayed by fallen trees on the tracks. 

This next photo is of poor quality, but that might make things more challenging for the group.


----------



## jebr

It's a really odd angle, but it kinda sorta looks like St. Paul Midway station, so that's my first guess.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## TraneMan

jebr said:


> It's a really odd angle, but it kinda sorta looks like St. Paul Midway station, so that's my first guess.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


I am going to say no on that one, Jeb.


----------



## AG1

jebr said:


> It's a really odd angle, but it kinda sorta looks like St. Paul Midway station, so that's my first guess.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


No, not St.Paul, MN Midway station . This station is where the lights are on the other side of the train.


----------



## Notelvis

Oh.......... shame on you. This photo is a *trick question.*

I was thinking that this was St. Paul Midway too BUT now that we know it it is not, I think that the building which we were mistaking for Midway Station is actually a post office......

So, that narrow swatch of a building where the lights are on must be another image of the Amtrak Station in *Cumberland, MD*. Was this photo taken from the Holiday Inn?

Very sneaky of you.


----------



## Ryan

Ha ha, very clever. I think that it is...


----------



## AG1

Notelvis said:


> Oh.......... shame on you. This photo is a *trick question.*
> 
> I was thinking that this was St. Paul Midway too BUT now that we know it it is not, I think that the building which we were mistaking for Midway Station is actually a post office......
> 
> So, that narrow swatch of a building where the lights are on must be another image of the Amtrak Station in *Cumberland, MD*. Was this photo taken from the Holiday Inn?
> 
> Very sneaky of you.


Yes, that was very sneaky of me. I accept the shame. :giggle: *That was indeed Cumberland, MD.* taken from the Holiday Inn(extra points for that)* . *The_ previous inside photo _gave me an opportunity to use that poor outside photo that I had deleted from my computer, but which showed up again during a backup restore. Your turn Notelvis !!


----------



## Notelvis

Here's one from a trip I took three or four summers ago. I've been itching to use this one for awhile. I don't think it will be too difficult for anyone who has been here!


----------



## CHamilton

Portland, OR, from the Metropolitan Lounge.


----------



## Notelvis

Apparently it was not 'not difficult' but, rather 'easy as pie'.

I don't believe I've ever had one identified in less than 5 minutes before.

Yes - this is Portland, OR from the Metropolitan Lounge!

It's your turn CHamilton!


----------



## CHamilton

Yeah, I was pretty shocked to be able to respond that quickly 

Here's one that shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## AG1

Mt Vernon,WA


----------



## CHamilton

RRRick said:


> Mt Vernon,WA


Yes, you are correct! Home of the Skagit Tulip Festival that begins April 1. I found this picture on their website. Your turn.


----------



## Shanghai

Nice photo, Charlie. Reminds me of Kugenhof Gardens in the Netherlands.


----------



## AG1

Where was this Amtrak station clock tower in 2003 ?

.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

Rensselaer, NY.


----------



## AG1

ALC Rail Writer said:


> Rensselaer, NY.


Yes, you are correct. This is *ALB (Rensselaer), NY. *Your turn !


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

This should be an easy one because there are a lot of clues.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

ABQ?


----------



## amtkstn

The one and only.


----------



## MikefromCrete

What's with the Amtrak cook (I presume) and the shopping basket? Is he buying burritos from the burrito lady? or is there a grocery store nearby to stock up on supplies?


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

Yes Kevin got it, that is Albuquerque, NM. The chef on the SWC that trip was a good one. They took on supplies in La Junta and Albuquerque, potatoes and salad ingredients, I also noticed some kosher salt. My friend and I were in the line at the supermarket behind him at LaJunta picking up some beer.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

Hm well I guess I'll restart things. Last one was too easy so this one will be harder. Name that station!


----------



## jebr

Winona?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rrdude

Dogville?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

That could be the side street at WIL.


----------



## Shanghai

*Alliance, Ohio*


----------



## Notelvis

Elkhart, IN.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

Shanghai got it. That is indeed Alliance, OH during one evening.


----------



## Shanghai

*Here is the next Amtrak Station to identify. It is an active station:*


----------



## CHamilton

Johnstown, PA?


----------



## Shanghai

Charlie, from all the way in Seattle, you are correct!!

Your turn to post a photo.


----------



## CHamilton

Thanks! I did cheat a little on that one, since I could read that the green newspaper box said "Tribune Democrat" on it. A little research turned up two Amtrak stations served by newspapers of that name: Johnstown, and La Junta, CO. The architecture in the picture doesn't look like La Junta, so I figured it had to be Johnstown.

So, how about this one?


----------



## Paperwing

Montanan said:


> 'Exiled in Express' said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one does not look Californian and should be scrubbed of any file data.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that station.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It's Red Wing, Minnesota.
Click to expand...

This station is beautiful! I love seeing all of these photos. The mason and brick work on the older stations are really nice.


----------



## AG1

CHamilton said:


> Thanks! I did cheat a little on that one, since I could read that the green newspaper box said "Tribune Democrat" on it. A little research turned up two Amtrak stations served by newspapers of that name: Johnstown, and La Junta, CO. The architecture in the picture doesn't look like La Junta, so I figured it had to be Johnstown.
> 
> So, how about this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2012-02-11 12.04.20-XL.jpg


*Kelso-Longview, WA ?*


----------



## CHamilton

RRRick, you are correct! Your turn.


----------



## AG1

Next up, this is an older photo. Clue, things might have changed since I was there.


----------



## Notelvis

That wouldn't happen to be *Alexandria, VA *circa 1970's or early 80's would it?


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

If it isn't I'll guess it's it is Alexandria in the mid 80's or later in case he's wrong. We're playing with Price is Right rules, correct?


----------



## AG1

This is not Alexandria, VA. Snapshot is from a video that was taken or modified by me in 2003 or after.

Clues.--------More than one train a day in both directions and staffed station.


----------



## Shanghai

*Tampa, FL.*


----------



## AG1

Not Tampa, FL., either.

Clues; multiple trains a day, staffed station, refurbished station , elevated track bed with three tracks, and station has been posted here before.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

Er… Wilmington?


----------



## Notelvis

Wild guess - Naperville, IL.


----------



## Shanghai

*Rochester, NY*


----------



## FreeskierInVT

Springfield, MA


----------



## AG1

ALC Rail Writer said:


> Er… Wilmington?


Yes, this is the low platform at *Wilmington, DE. *Your turn !


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

Wow I didn't know I got that one, pure guess. Okay time for a night shot, some clues there… NAME THAT STATION!


----------



## AmtrakBlue

RRRick said:


> Next up, this is an older photo. Clue, things might have changed since I was there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snapshot_cr.png


I thought those buildings in the background looked familiar.


----------



## rrdude

BOS Southie?


----------



## Notelvis

This looks like *Charlotte, NC *to me.........


----------



## rusty spike

The F40 and the Heritage sleeper are part of the Exhibit train, But I have no clue re the location. :unsure:


----------



## amtkstn

OKC?


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

Notelvis got it, that is Charlotte, NC. The clues are in the fence, the platform overhang, and the night shot.


----------



## Notelvis

That poor fence at CLT. Plans have been on the table for a new, intermodal station nearer downtown for about 15 years and, as such, very little in the way of improvements has been done at the existing Charlotte station, a late 1960's structure, for about a decade. There are potholes in that parking lot that could swallow a collie!

For my next submission, here is a recent interior photo from an active, staffed station. You could expect it to look like this if you were to walk into this station today. Let's see if someone can name it without any further information.


----------



## Ryan

Very nice, wherever it is.


----------



## Notelvis

Yes Ryan - it is a lovely station!


----------



## pennyk

Is it Denver's new station?


----------



## Notelvis

Not Denver Penny.......... but this station has undergone a major renovation in the Amtrak era.


----------



## pennyk

Wherever it is, I would like to visit. It looks magnificent.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Rocky Mount,NC! And it is a very nice old time Station!

I can't post pics so if correct its open to someone who can!


----------



## Notelvis

And we have a winner with Jim!

This is the former ACL Station in Rocky Mount, NC. I took the picture when I was in the area a week ago tonight. You could make Rocky Mount a stopover on your next trip Penny....... Get off the Silver Star right after breakfast and continue north on the Palmetto!

Here's an exterior photo at Rocky Mount that I took the same evening.






If anyone else would like to post a station photo, the floor is open............. though I may stop by later this evening and put another one up.


----------



## Notelvis

OK....... minutes before bedtime and I'll kick off one more 'Name that Station' with another interior photo -

This is a staffed and active station. Can anyone name it?


----------



## jebr

Glenview, IL?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## AG1

Durham, NC. ?


----------



## Shanghai

*Whitefish, MT?*


----------



## cirdan

No idea, but that roof is just beautiful.


----------



## Notelvis

RRRick is our winner. Good job.

This is the 'new' *Durham, NC *Amtrak station which is located in a trackside 100-year old tobacco warehouse.


----------



## AG1

What station has this hefty platform canopy ? I wonder how much snow they have each year at this station ?


----------



## Notelvis

Just tossing out a guess to get things started - this has a Pacific Northwest kind of look to it so I'll guess Everett, WA.


----------



## AG1

Notelvis said:


> Just tossing out a guess to get things started - this has a Pacific Northwest kind of look to it so I'll guess Everett, WA.


No, this is not Everett, WA. I took the photo because of the unusual construction of the canopy. The station building is not in the full photo. In fact, I don't know what the station looks like.


----------



## jebr

Milwaukee Airport station? Another spitball guess here...

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## AG1

jebr said:


> Milwaukee Airport station? Another spitball guess here...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


No, not the airport station.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

RRRick said:


> jebr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Milwaukee Airport station? Another spitball guess here...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> No, not the airport station.
Click to expand...

then it must be MKE


----------



## AG1

AmtrakBlue said:


> RRRick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jebr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Milwaukee Airport station? Another spitball guess here...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> No, not the airport station.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then it must be MKE
Click to expand...

No, it is not MKE. I am just tricky with wording. Sometimes apparent clues lead in the wrong direction.


----------



## SarahZ

The bit about snow has me searching the north. This is fun.


----------



## AG1

SarahZ said:


> The bit about snow has me searching the north. This is fun.


SarahZ, you need to read the previous post again.


----------



## Ocala Mike

Sarcasm alert: wouldn't be at all surprised to find out that the construction of that canopy has nothing to do with snow, and everything to do with hurricanes. Probably a station in FL somewhere.


----------



## SarahZ

RRRick said:


> SarahZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bit about snow has me searching the north. This is fun.
> 
> 
> 
> SarahZ, you need to read the previous post again.
Click to expand...

You edited after I posted that.  I wondered if you were up to something. It's probably somewhere in the south.


----------



## AG1

Ocala Mike said:


> Sarcasm alert: wouldn't be at all surprised to find out that the construction of that canopy has nothing to do with snow, and everything to do with hurricanes. Probably a station in FL somewhere.


True, I asked a question about snow . I didn't say there was a lot of snow at that location. Maybe the builders wanted the canopy to withstand a hurricane or even a tornado ! You can cross off the northern part of the country.


----------



## AG1

SarahZ said:


> RRRick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SarahZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bit about snow has me searching the north. This is fun.
> 
> 
> 
> SarahZ, you need to read the previous post again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You edited after I posted that.  I wondered if you were up to something. It's probably somewhere in the south.
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## Notelvis

Oh snap.......... more tricksterism.

I should have gotten this because I was just there last summer. *Jackson, MS*.


----------



## AG1

Notelvis said:


> Oh snap.......... more tricksterism.
> 
> I should have gotten this because I was just there last summer. *Jackson, MS*.


Yes, Notelvis is correct. ^_^  This is * Jackson , MS*., with the ten year old heavy duty platform canopy constructed during the renovation into the Union Station Transportation Center .


----------



## Notelvis

Next up - Here is an active, staffed station which I don't recall having appeared in this game before....... not 100% certain of that..... simply a case where I don't remember seeing it.

Can anyone name this station?


----------



## Shanghai

*Portland, OR?*


----------



## jimhudson

El Paso, Tx.


----------



## Notelvis

Jim Hudson is correct. *El Paso, TX*.

The floor is yours to post or pass......


----------



## Bob Dylan

I'll pass/open to anyone!


----------



## jebr

Okay. Here's a picture of (I believe) a former Amtrak station. The photo has been edited to remove a few obvious identifying marks.


----------



## Shanghai

*St. Cloud, MN?*


----------



## jebr

Shanghai said:


> *St. Cloud, MN?*


No, not St. Cloud.

This is no longer an active Amtrak station. It did serve as a rail station before Amtrak was founded, and the quick research I did shows that it was also used by Amtrak for a time. This town did have an Amtrak station at one point.


----------



## FriskyFL

Is that Streator, IL?


----------



## jebr

FriskyFL said:


> Is that Streator, IL?


No, not Streator.


----------



## jebr

Since it's been 24 hours, here's my next hint...a second picture of the same station, but from a different angle. There's also one less thing cropped out of it which should offer a hint.


----------



## Notelvis

Willmar, MN?


----------



## jebr

Notelvis said:


> Willmar, MN?


Negative.


----------



## CHamilton

Reserved Parking, MT?


----------



## jebr

CHamilton said:


> Reserved Parking, MT?


Whoops, forgot to crop out the town name! :giggle:

(Not the correct station.)


----------



## AG1

Rugby, ND ?


----------



## jebr

RRRick said:


> Rugby, ND ?


Negative.

Since I'm feeling generous, another hint: Most people traveling through this station (not boarding or departing) probably never saw this station, as at least in the 1971 timetable it lists the station stops here being after dark.


----------



## manchacrr

Breckenridge, MN?


----------



## jebr

manchacrr said:


> Breckenridge, MN?


Correct!

You're up to post a picture or pass.

Here are the uncropped photos:


----------



## manchacrr

Here's the next station photo:

Your hint: It is a former Amtrak station.


----------



## Notelvis

Madison, FL on the suspended Sunset east.


----------



## manchacrr

Notelvis said:


> Madison, FL on the suspended Sunset east.


Correct. Your turn.


----------



## Notelvis

This one might be too easy...... there are a couple of obvious clues which narrow it down....... but this active station is so attractive that I wanted to use it for the enjoyment of AU regulars. Who can name it?


----------



## greatcats

Greensboro, NC


----------



## Notelvis

Definitely too easy!

greatcats is correct - this is the former Southern Station in Greensboro, NC.

Your turn sir -


----------



## greatcats

I don't post photos. I was there about 4 years ago. That station is a big improvement over the other one that had been in use, on the ground floor if the freight yard tower. Next, please.


----------



## lo2e

Since greatcats has passed, I'd like to jump in with this one. I won't offer any hints _yet_, but if we don't seem to be getting anywhere, I'll throw out a bone Saturday morning.

This is from an active station on an active Amtrak route.


----------



## rusty spike

Kirkwood Mo


----------



## lo2e

*rusty spike* is correct! Kirkwood it is.

Your turn!


----------



## rusty spike

I wonder if they still have the beautiful mural on the wall of Missouri Pacifc's Colorado Eagle.

Anyway, Here's an old photo of a current Amtrak staton.


----------



## Shanghai

*Helper, UT*


----------



## rusty spike

No not helper


----------



## Shanghai

*Green River, UT*


----------



## trainman74

Granby, Colorado?


----------



## rusty spike

Nope, Not in Utah or Colorado. This station has served its only Amtrak train from Amtrak's inception


----------



## jebr

Glasgow, MT?


----------



## JayPea

Bingen-White Salmon?


----------



## rusty spike

Well, two more clues: not in Montana or Washinton.


----------



## JayPea

Truckee, CA?


----------



## rusty spike

Bingo!

Your turn to post a picture.


----------



## JayPea

Try this one:


----------



## Shanghai

*Ephrata, WA*


----------



## JayPea

Correct. Ephrata it is.


----------



## Shanghai

*OK, Name this Amtrak Station!!*


----------



## amtkstn

Durant mi?


----------



## Shanghai

amtkstn said:


> Durant mi?


*YES. you are correct!!*


----------



## Shanghai

I think Stan forgot to post a photo, so I keep it going with the photo below.

It is an active Amtrak station.


----------



## Ryan

Rockville, MD.

That's not the Amtrak platform, though.


----------



## Shanghai

Yes, Ryan you are correct. I planted that photo with the expectation

that you would be able to know the station.


----------



## AG1

Shanghai said:


> Yes, Ryan you are correct. I planted that photo with the expectation
> 
> that you would be able to know the station.


Plus there is a readable Rockville sign in the photo.


----------



## Shanghai

I'll post another easy active Amtrak Station, or a waiting shack!!

Go for it!!


----------



## Notelvis

*Rensselaer, IN*.

At least it was...... my sister took a photo from the Cardinal in March 2013 which showed the foundation for an improved Amtrak waiting area going in. I've yet to find a photo of the now-finished product but I'm thinking it will be similar to the new shelters in Connellsville, PA and Alliance, OH.

Here is the photo my sister took 13 months ago -






Your photo aroused my curiosity again Shanghai and I did another search. HERE is a photo of the new Rensselaer, IN Amtrak waiting area from the Great American Stations website -


----------



## Shanghai

WOW!! I didn't think anyone would name the station quite so quickly.

I was thinking of clues that I would need to post to get someone to

answer. Good show, Notelvis. Your turn to post a photo.


----------



## Notelvis

I spent a great deal of time online last fall trying to find an image of the 'new' Rensselaer Amtrak Station Shangai. I didn't find any of the new one but I did keep turning up photos of the old one. Had it not been for that curiosity raised by my sister's snapshot, I would not have had a clue!

OK guys - here is my next submission. This is the attractive waiting room of an active Amtrak Station. I'll toss out some clues tomorrow (Monday) if no one is getting warm.


----------



## amtkstn

Is it on the CZ route?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Prince WV?


----------



## Notelvis

It is not on the California Zephyr route nor is it Prince, WV.


----------



## AG1

High Point, NC


----------



## Notelvis

RRRick is correct.

*High Point, NC*

Should anyone be interested, here is an exterior photo of the High Point station -


----------



## AG1

Somebody else please post a station photo. I don't have one ready to go.


----------



## Lakeshore

I'll throw this one out there to keep things going.


----------



## Notelvis

I'll guess Ottumwa, IA.

Fresh Air stop for #5.


----------



## Lakeshore

Correct


----------



## Notelvis

Let's try something entirely different.........

This building is not (yet) a staffed active station. However, plans exist to renovate this building into a new Amtrak station. Bids could possibly be solicited before the end of this year. The photo is taken from the platform of the existing station which would be replaced by this 'new' station.

Who will name the location of this wannabe train station first?


----------



## greatcats

Raleigh, NC?


----------



## Notelvis

Correct greatcats - Raleigh, NC.

Your turn to post........

And for anyone interested, here is a rendering of what a new Raleigh Union Station might look like -


----------



## greatcats

One if these days I will figure out how to post photos. Meanwhile, next poster , please. Thanks.


----------



## AG1

OK, at what station area were these two photos taken ?   To be accurate , this statue is across the access road to the station by the parking area. The platform is in the background.


----------



## FreeskierInVT

New London, CT? (NLC)


----------



## AG1

FreeskierInVT said:


> New London, CT? (NLC)


Not- New London.


----------



## AG1

RRRick said:


> OK, at what station area were these two photos taken ?   To be accurate , this statue is across the access road to the station by the parking area. The platform is in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1719_tn.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1715_tn.jpg


I guess nobody has ventured out front of this station during the long service stop to see the park out front. This station has several displays and plaques that can be seen during a walk around the station.


----------



## Shanghai

*Altoona, PA?*


----------



## StanJazz

I think it is Whitefish.

Stan


----------



## AG1

StanJazz said:


> I think it is Whitefish.
> 
> Stan


Yes, this is *Whitefish, MT. *The old photo was taken of one of the displays outside the station. Stan, it is your turn.


----------



## StanJazz

How about this one.






Stan


----------



## Shanghai

*Cascades*


----------



## AG1

Glenview, IL


----------



## StanJazz

Yes the cabbage is in Cascade paint.


----------



## StanJazz

Glenview is correct. 6 years ago there was a Cascade cabbage running out of Chicago for a time.


----------



## Green Eye

RRRick said:


> StanJazz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is Whitefish.
> 
> Stan
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, this is *Whitefish, MT. *The old photo was taken of one of the displays outside the station. Stan, it is your turn.
Click to expand...

I am teaching in Whitefish this week and have been to the depot several times. As one would expect, there are lots of oil trains. I start for home on the Empire Builder on Saturday.


----------



## AG1

StanJazz said:


> Glenview is correct. 6 years ago there was a Cascade cabbage running out of Chicago for a time.




This was a tough one, Stan. I didn't recognize it as a Cascades route station. I found some web photos of that cabbage car on other routes so I checked out the IL route stations that use those cars.


----------



## AG1

The next station was taken through a typical Amtrak dirty window.


----------



## SarahZ

Hamlet, NC?


----------



## GG-1

Haver


----------



## AG1

SarahZ said:


> Hamlet, NC?


No, not Hamlet.


----------



## AG1

GG-1 said:


> Haver


Hi Eric,not Haver or Havre, MT either.


----------



## Notelvis

Mt. Pleasant, IA.


----------



## AG1

Notelvis said:


> Mt. Pleasant, IA.


*Yes, Mt. Pleasant, IA*


----------



## Notelvis

Can't tell if the photo at Mt. Pleasant was taken from #5 or #6 though. Looks like the people on the platform are watching #6 arrive but the shadows don't seem 'right' for a morning eastbound train.

For my next contribution here is an active and (very) unstaffed station. Can anyone name it?


----------



## AG1

Middletown, PA


----------



## Notelvis

Impressive.

Middletown, PA is correct!


----------



## Ocala Mike

Shadows notwithstanding, the Mt. Pleasant shot was almost certainly taken from an E/B No. 6. Passengers would be waiting on the wrong platform for No. 5, unless No. 5 is operating "left-hand rule" on a double-tracked main.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Notelvis said:


> Impressive.
> 
> Middletown, PA is correct!


I was going to guess Elizabethtown since I remember seeing the bench in that area while on a Keystone.


----------



## AG1

Notelvis said:


> Impressive.
> 
> Middletown, PA is correct!


I recognized the location immediately, primarily due to the walkway leading up to the platform.


----------



## AG1

Ocala Mike said:


> Shadows notwithstanding, the Mt. Pleasant shot was almost certainly taken from an E/B No. 6. Passengers would be waiting on the wrong platform for No. 5, unless No. 5 is operating "left-hand rule" on a double-tracked main.


Correct, photo taken Sept 5, 2008, from eastbound California Zephyr #6. Added detail; train was about two hours late .Photo taken at 11:32AM CDT


----------



## Notelvis

RRRick - you are the latest winner. Do you have another photo you would like to post?


----------



## AG1

This is a station on the Northeast Corridor.


----------



## cirdan

Wilmington


----------



## jersey42

Stamford CT. The red topped station sign looks like Metro North, and the building could be Metro Center.


----------



## Green Maned Lion

Poughkeepsie.


----------



## AG1

jersey42 said:


> Stamford CT. The red topped station sign looks like Metro North, and the building could be Metro Center.


*Stamford, CT is correct*. I left the "Metro Center"sign in the picture in the background as the clue. jersey42 it is your turn.


----------



## jersey42

How about this active multi use station.


----------



## JoeRids

Saratoga Springs, NY


----------



## jersey42

Yes. It is indeed Saratoga Springs. You are up JoeRids.

By the way, I was hassled by the Amtrak agent for taking this picture. He said Amtrak had a strict policy against taking any station pictures that included an Amtrak ticket window because of identity theft concerns. I told him there is nothing in the photo that could cause concern. He was not satisfied, but I walked away and he did not pursue the issue. 

I was aware of Amtrak’s posted policy (http://www.amtrak.com/photography-video-recording-policy) and I believe all my photos fit within their policy. I never brought this up, and everything ended ok. Similar issues came up on a recent thread, but this is the first time it has happened to me.


----------



## Green Maned Lion

I thought that was a smaller station with a tv watching area with video casettes and so on.


----------



## JoeRids

I'll take a pass.. I dont have any station photos handy. The area where you watch the television is actually to the right of the photograph position; the station is really not that small, though. I was there most recently to ride the Saratoga and North Creek. The horses on the floor are also a giveaway that this is indeed Saratoga.

I will save my turn for next time I am near an Amtrak station.


----------



## MrFSS

I'll throw another one out.


----------



## Bob Dylan

This ones probably gonna need some clues Tom! It could be almost anywhere Superliners Run!!!


----------



## MrFSS

jimhudson said:


> This ones probably gonna need some clues Tom! It could be almost anywhere Superliners Run!!!


 It also has single level cars.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Toledo


----------



## MrFSS

AmtrakBlue said:


> Toledo


 Nope, but one state away.


----------



## greatcats

South Bend, In?


----------



## Notelvis

Playing a hunch I'm going to say Indianapolis, IN.


----------



## MrFSS

greatcats said:


> South Bend, In?


Nope!



Notelvis said:


> Playing a hunch I'm going to say Indianapolis, IN.


 But really close!


----------



## Notelvis

Beech Grove, IN?


----------



## Shanghai

*Elkhart, IN?*


----------



## MrFSS

Notelvis said:


> Beech Grove, IN?


You have it, David. Car is sitting in front of the main building with just a little of the roof showing. Since it has a three letter code as all Amtrak stations have I guess we can call it such. Your turn, again.


----------



## Notelvis

That was tricky Tom! I confess that I google earthed nearly every Amtrak Station in Indiana before guessing Indianapolis.

My next contribution is this interior photo in an active Amtrak Station. I doubt that it will take this group much time to pinpoint it's location. I'll add that my wife and daughter are the human subjects in this photo as we wait to board a train on a recent family summer vacation!


----------



## jersey42

Sure looks like Los Angeles


----------



## Notelvis

I didn't think it would take very long! *You are correct jersey42 and it's your turn to post the next photo*.

We were waiting to board the Coast Starlight enroute to visiting old friends in Portland.

Here is another photo taken in *Los Angeles *that morning. We had flown into Los Angeles the day before and taken the Flyaway Bus to Union Station. Halfway through the tunnel my daughter smelled the Wetzel Pretzels stand so our first activity on the ground in Los Angeles was having pretzel dogs in the Union Station waiting room!


----------



## jersey42

The floor and the wall were distinctive and I was 95% sure it was Los Angeles. The ticket in the bottom right corner confirmed my guess.

Here is another one. There are enough clues in the picture that should make this another quick one.






fixed typo


----------



## rusty spike

That's a PPC in the consist so I'm going to guess it's the CS at San Luis Obispo


----------



## jersey42

Yes. The Pacific Parlour Car was the biggest clue to identify the Coast Starlight route. It is indeed San Luis Obispo. *You are up rusty spike.*


----------



## rusty spike

Here you go... A current Amtrak station.


----------



## AG1

La Junta, CO


----------



## rusty spike

Yes, indeed. La Junta is correct. Your turn.


----------



## AG1

rusty spike said:


> Yes, indeed. La Junta is correct. Your turn.


This photo was difficult. I have been there and realized the building in the photo is adjacent to the Amtrak station.


----------



## AG1

For a change of pace, I have a geography question for you. Using the information on this sign, photographed from a train,* where am I ?*


----------



## jersey42

Looks like a trick question. You are still in La Junta CO.


----------



## AG1

jersey42 said:


> Looks like a trick question. You are still in La Junta CO.


It is not a trick question. It is a geography question and you are correct ! *This is the town of La Junta, CO.*, again. This gave me an opportunity to use this photo. Your turn to post.


----------



## rusty spike

RRRick said:


> jersey42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a trick question. You are still in La Junta CO.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not a trick question. It is a geography question and you are correct ! *This is the town of La Junta, CO.*, again. This e me an opportunity to use this photo. Your turn to post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6431_tn.jpg
Click to expand...

Must be La Junta's two big thrills of the day--the eastbound and westbound _Southwest Chiefs_.


----------



## railiner

rusty spike said:


> RRRick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jersey42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a trick question. You are still in La Junta CO.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not a trick question. It is a geography question and you are correct ! *This is the town of La Junta, CO.*, again. This e me an opportunity to use this photo. Your turn to post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6431_tn.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Must be La Junta's two big thrills of the day--the eastbound and westbound _Southwest Chiefs_.
Click to expand...

That statement can probably be applied to a whole bunch of other stops on once a day (or less), Amtrak routes.... 

LaJunta used to be a major division point for the AT&SF Ry. They even had their own hospital there. I recall just before Amtrak day when there was a local train running to Pueblo, Colorado Springs, and Denver....


----------



## Ryan

jersey42 said:


> IMG_6431_tn.jpg


That is an AWESOME sign.


----------



## jersey42

I may have seen that sign several years ago when I spent my one and only night in La Junta. I have definitely seen other signs for route 50 with distances to Ocean City Md and Sacramento Ca.

Let's try this one.


----------



## AG1

Whitehall, NY


----------



## jersey42

Yes it is Whitehall NY. Back in July I posted the following photo with the platform under construction. This time I tried the same station from a different angle with the completed platform and stairs.

You are up RRRick.



jersey42 said:


> Here is a recent photo of a station/platform under construction. They are currently using a temporary platform beyond the right edge of this photo.


----------



## AG1

Here is a fairly accurate model of an active Amtrak station.  * Name the station !*

Extra bragging points for naming the *museum* displaying the model. The museum gives short train rides. 

Here is the actual station taken through Amtrak dirty windows, while coming to a fast stop.


----------



## Notelvis

Hinton, WV.


----------



## AG1

Notelvis said:


> Hinton, WV.


*Hinton is correct*.

* For extra points can you name the RR museum where the Hinton station model layout is located ?  Anyone else ?*


----------



## Notelvis

I have no idea where the model is at. I have to admit that I didn't recognize the station from the model. It took the 'from the train' view to do it.

Here's my next submission - another active station taken from the train as it slows for the station stop - there is a model train display inside this station b-t-w.


----------



## AG1

RRRick said:


> Notelvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hinton, WV.
> 
> 
> 
> *Hinton is correct*.
> 
> * For extra points can you name the RR museum where the Hinton station model layout is located ?  Anyone else ?*
Click to expand...

The Hinton station model is part of the train layout at the "C & O Railway Heritage Center" in Clifton Forge, VA http://candoheritage.org


----------



## Notelvis

Notelvis said:


> I have no idea where the model is at. I have to admit that I didn't recognize the station from the model. It took the 'from the train' view to do it.
> 
> Here's my next submission - another active station taken from the train as it slows for the station stop - there is a model train display inside this station b-t-w.


OK......... here's a hint - an interior photo from this active Amtrak Station....... can anyone name it?


----------



## Notelvis

No guesses yet so here is another hint - this building, an active Amtrak Station, was not originally built with the intention of being a passenger train station. Perhaps one more photo will help get some attempts flowing -


----------



## Shanghai

*Durham, NC?*


----------



## rrdude

Huntington, WV. WITHDRAWN. I was thinking of Ashland, KY, but thts not it either.....


----------



## Notelvis

It is not Durham Shanghai......... but you are very warm with that guess.

While this building was not intended to be a passenger train station, it is, however, an example of 19th century railroad infrastructure.

Probably won't help anyone with the station, but that dark blue (almost black) Jeep Patriot in the rightmost parking spot is my personal vehicle!


----------



## AG1

Burlington, NC


----------



## Green Maned Lion

Notelvis said:


> It is not Durham Shanghai......... but you are very warm with that guess.
> 
> While this building was not intended to be a passenger train station, it is, however, an example of 19th century railroad infrastructure.
> 
> Probably won't help anyone with the station, but that dark blue (almost black) Jeep Patriot in the rightmost parking spot is my personal vehicle!


Oh man, I'm so sorry...


----------



## Notelvis

RRRick is the winner -

This is the Amtrak Station in* Burlington, NC*, one stop away from Durham.

The building actually predates the Civil War (constructed between 1855-60) and was originally the locomotive repair shop for the North Carolina Railroad. Note those three big openings on the end of the building? Those were for the three tracks running through the building.

http://www.visitalamance.com/location/north-carolina-company-shops-station/


----------



## AG1

Here is another Amtrak dirty window video snapshot on the move. Where is this station ?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Somehow I don't think it's on the NEC.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Lamy,NM??


----------



## rusty spike

Winslow AZ


----------



## AG1

rusty spike said:


> Winslow AZ


*Winslow, AZ is correct. Your turn.*


----------



## rusty spike

I don't have a photo ready, so it's open to whomever wants to post.


----------



## PRR 60

Have not done this for a while, so here's one. This may be a tough one (I think), but it is not really a trick. If it is not guessed in a day or so, I'll start adding hints. Heres the first hint:

This is a present day, active Amtrak stop, but the station building shown in this photo from the 1960's was demolished 46 years ago.


----------



## AG1

Williams Junction, AZ


----------



## railiner

Interesting....the station looks fairly new. You say it was demolished in 1968? By its styling, it couldn't have been more than ten or so years old at the time....

So this station was built and destroyed prior to Amtrak....

Amtrak did build a few station's in its early years that are not anymore, but then that would discount any of those.

I'm trying to think of places like Albany-Rennselaer that did have a '60's era station replaced, but this is not that one...

I'm afraid I'll need some more hints on this one...

Maybe it was on a route that lost passenger service at the time of its destruction, and was later restored....hmmmmm.....


----------



## greatcats

I think it is Williams Junction, also. Santa Fe built the new mainline that went north of Williams around 1960. The new station was only used for a passenger station for about 8 years and was later torn down. I believe the Amtrak stop was re-instated in the 90s at Williams Junction. The old Santa Fe depot in downtown Williams is now the Grand Canyon Railway station and the old mainline through town is the BNSF branch to Phoenix.


----------



## PRR 60

greatcats said:


> I think it is Williams Junction, also. Santa Fe built the new mainline that went north of Williams around 1960. The new station was only used for a passenger station for about 8 years and was later torn down. I believe the Amtrak stop was re-instated in the 90s at Williams Junction. The old Santa Fe depot in downtown Williams is now the Grand Canyon Railway station and the old mainline through town is the BNSF branch to Phoenix.


That is correct!

Back in 1963, I traveled with my family cross-country by rail (train arrangements planned by me at age 15). Williams Junction was our stop for the bus up to Grand Canyon. What a great little station it was. It was built when the Santa Fe constructed a line relocation in 1959 that moved the east-west mainline out of the town of Williams. The Santa Fe then ran one train a day from the Junction to and from the Canyon. That train did not connect to our train, thus the bus. When the Canyon train was stopped in 1968, Williams Junction was eliminated as an east-west stop, and the station was leveled. The concrete slab that formed the foundation of that station is all that remains today.

A still detailed memory I have of Williams Junction occurred while we were waiting for our eastbound train - the El Capitain - to arrive. A westbound freight, led by classic Santa Fe warbonnets, came in and stopped. My brother and I walked up to check out the locomotives. The engineer saw us, leaned out, and asked if we wanted to come up and have a look around the cab. Holy cow! We climbed up, and he gave us the grand tour. What an experience. It was probably something that was second nature to him. I suspect he never thought that he just made a lifetime memory for two kids on a trip. For that reason, and also the fact that I had my first ever Dr Pepper there, that old Williams Junction station is special to me.

It's your turn.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Nice memory Bill! In future years our younger members will be telling their kids and grand kids such stories about Amtrak experiences!


----------



## AG1

Thanks Bill. Somebody else post a photo. I don't have one ready.


----------



## El_Kabong

Effingham, IL?


----------



## MrFSS

Here's one to name.


----------



## Green Maned Lion

Grand Junction, Co?


----------



## MrFSS

Green Maned Lion said:


> Grand Junction, Co?


Yep - your turn!


----------



## Green Maned Lion

I don't have any pix anyone can take it.


----------



## Shanghai

*Here is an active Amtrak Station:*


----------



## AG1

Yemassee, SC


----------



## Shanghai

Correct!! I thought that would be a difficult station to identify.

Penny and I passed through Yemassee on our return to Florida.


----------



## prech786

Here's one!


----------



## Rafael monarrez

Its in the south somewhere


----------



## StanJazz

I think it's Portage WI. The same station I took the picture of the Oregon Talgo's earlier in the thread..


----------



## prech786

StanJazz said:


> I think it's Portage WI. The same station I took the picture of the Oregon Talgo's earlier in the thread..


Correct Portage WI.


----------



## prech786

Try this one.


----------



## Shanghai

*Niles, MI?*


----------



## prech786

Shanghai said:


> *Niles, MI?*


Nope. Clue; Service here ended in same era as train pictured.


----------



## Notelvis

Tricky prech 786 -

At first I was thinking through the stations in Illinois....... but given the mid-1980's equipment I started thinking maybe Michigan.

Or maybe a train that has been discontinued.

Based on the station site at Trainweb, I'm going to go with *Superior, WI *on the route of the long-discontinued North Star.


----------



## prech786

Notelvis said:


> Tricky prech 786 -
> 
> At first I was thinking through the stations in Illinois....... but given the mid-1980's equipment I started thinking maybe Michigan.
> 
> Or maybe a train that has been discontinued.
> 
> Based on the station site at Trainweb, I'm going to go with *Superior, WI *on the route of the long-discontinued North Star.


Very Good, Superior WI. is correct!


----------



## Notelvis

Let's try this one next........ I do not recall having seen this station used in the game recently.

It is a staffed and active station.


----------



## SubwayNut

San Jose, CA?


----------



## Shanghai

*Fort Worth, TX?*


----------



## Notelvis

Subway Nut is correct. San Jose, CA.

It is your turn next.

Sorry for the slow response - I am working 'out-of-pocket' this morning and I am responding using a Netbook and dial-up connection....... CRAZY. The wild thing is, when I use the shift key, it capitolizes what I typed 15 seconds ago!


----------



## CHamilton

Notelvis said:


> The wild thing is, when I use the shift key, it capitolizes what I typed 15 seconds ago!


Sounds like Congress  Of course, in their case, it would be 15 years ago...


----------



## SubwayNut

Here's my photo (out the window of the train):


----------



## AG1

Sandpoint, ID


----------



## SubwayNut

Yes, that was quick!


----------



## AG1

Guess where !


----------



## trainman74

RRRick said:


> Guess where !


My nightmares?


----------



## SarahZ

omg... what is that? It looks like a giant peapod.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

That's Arte. Looks like NTD at PHL or WAS


----------



## AG1

This was NTD 2009, but what station ? One answer per post.


----------



## Shanghai

*WAS*


----------



## AG1

Shanghai said:


> *WAS*


*Correct, WAS !* We need an easy station once and awhile. Your turn to post.

*By the way , the green blob is "Arte Leaf", Amtrak environmental engineer.*


----------



## Shanghai

*OK Rick, here is an easy active Amtrak Station:*


----------



## AG1

Shanghai said:


> *OK Rick, here is an easy active Amtrak Station:*


That isn't an easy one,but you should have removed the URL which gave the answer.


----------



## Shanghai

*I don't see the answer in the URL.*


----------



## AG1

Shanghai said:


> *I don't see the answer in the URL.*


You are correct.I I don't know anything about computer code, but that picture is in the Google stock of images. I think if you rename the photo it won't be identified in .58 of a second on Google.


----------



## Shanghai

Thanks. I'm not aware of Google stock of images.


----------



## AG1




----------



## Ryan

The filename or URL don't have anything to do with it.

If the picture is the same, and posted elsewhere on the web, Google will match it.


----------



## AG1

RyanS said:


> The filename or URL don't have anything to do with it.
> 
> If the picture is the same, and posted elsewhere on the web, Google will match it.


However, if you have an internet photo (with a URL) that you want to post for people to guess the location in this thread, it is possible to rename the photo on your desktop before attaching to the post, so that a search on Google is unsuccessful. I just did a test using the above photo of the Lafayette, IN, station. Google could not identify the *renamed* photo.

edited too add "renamed"


----------



## Ryan

I still have no idea what you're getting at. The URL of the picture is:

http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/uploads/monthly_05_2014/post-1738-0-46188400-1400391339.jpgIf I download the image, rename it and then search for that image, I get the exact same results. Google does not use the filename to search for matching images. If it's posted elsewhere on the web, google will find it.




If you're so worried about it, don't freaking search google for the answers.


----------



## Shanghai

I'm not certain how to do a Google search on a photo, but RRRick is correct with *Lafayette, Indiana.*


----------



## Ryan

If you go to google and click on "images", you can upload a picture (or give it the URL of a picture) and it'll examine the picture and tell you if it's posted anywhere else on the web (or any other visually similar images).

It doesn't have anything to do with filenames or URLs.


----------



## SarahZ

If you use Chrome, you can right-click on an image and choose "Search Google for this image". It has nothing to do with the URL, though. It simply saves the time it takes to save the image and upload it.

I, personally, don't do that since I'd feel like I was cheating.

It is useful for other things, however, like if I see a dress I like but the blogger doesn't say where she purchased it.


----------



## prech786

Google Image Search makes it too easy. Here's one from my personal photos that doesn't appear to have any easy equivalent on Google.


----------



## railiner

Nice shot! Don't know where it is, but I sure do miss that "railfans seat" in the Budd short dome cars!


----------



## AG1

prech786 said:


> Google Image Search makes it too easy. Here's one from my personal photos that doesn't appear to have any easy equivalent on Google.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 063-1.jpg







Photo credit to Google, renamed for posting.* Amherst, Nova Scotia, Canada*


----------



## Notelvis

RRRick -

Looks like you had the last correct identification three days ago.

Would you like to post another photo?


----------



## AG1

Notelvis said:


> RRRick -
> 
> Looks like you had the last correct identification three days ago.
> 
> Would you like to post another photo?


I was waiting for prech786 to acknowledge my answer to his Canadian(non-Amtrak) station photo.

Notelvis or anyone else, please post an* Amtrak* station photo. I am going to bench myself from this thread for awhile.


----------



## Notelvis

I'm sorry RRRick, I should have noticed that prech786 had not acknowledged your apparantly correct station identification.

As for benching oneself from the thread, I take myself out of the game when I'm too busy to check back several times a day to acknowledge answers to a station I may have posted. That's why I'm sometimes here and sometimes MIA for days at a time.

Because I don't have much going on this weekend, I'll jumpstart the thread with a photo that I took during my graduate school days 20 years ago. Here's a hint - At the time I took this photograph I was 'on the clock' working my student job.

Who can name the station at which this train is stopped in early 1994?


----------



## Ryan

That looks an awful lot like the MetroPlex building in the background, which would make this NCR?

Edit:

Yep, that building on the left looks the same. The parking garage grew up at some point in the last 20 years, obviously.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

And, as I recall, he drove buses in the WAS area in his college days.


----------



## Notelvis

AmtrakBlue said:


> And, as I recall, he drove buses in the WAS area in his college days.


You are correct and so is RyanS....... I was counting on a Maryland guy for this one.

This is *New Carrollton, MD *and I was 'at work' driving a bus for the University of Maryland shuttle.

The DC Metro did not allow our buses into their bus slip at NCR so we made our stop on the street just past their bus exit. You can see where we pulled up in Ryan's current photo. I liked driving our New Carrollton route on a morning shift (6:30am - 9:45am) because morning traffic from College Park to New Carrollton was lighter and I would very often have 7 to 10 minutes to watch trains at NCR before time to depart.

It's your turn to post the next station Ryan!


----------



## CHamilton

How about that? I was a regular passenger on the UM shuttle 1985-88, and then came back regularly until spring of 1994, when I finally finished my Ph.D. So we might have met on that bus. I was always impressed as to how well-trained the student drivers were. You, your colleagues, and that shuttle made my academic career at College Park possible.


----------



## Ryan

Excellent!

Lets go arial again for a station...


----------



## AmtrakBlue

BWI?


----------



## Ryan

That was fast!

Yep. I was hoping that the parking garage would look like a station building and throw people off.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Actually being surrounded by trees was my first clue. Especially since I saw some deer run across the tracks just in front of an accelerating Acela.

I may have a pic to post, give me a bit of time.


----------



## AmtrakBlue




----------



## Ryan

I don't see any trains or tracks.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Cause i'se on the train & the tracks are below me (and on the other side of the train).


----------



## AG1

The parking garage.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

This was taken from the train on my recent trip.


----------



## FreeskierInVT

Mystic, CT?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

FreeskierInVT said:


> Mystic, CT?


Close


----------



## AG1

I like how you were able to avoid the clutter that is at this location.


----------



## Notelvis

CHamilton said:


> How about that? I was a regular passenger on the UM shuttle 1985-88, and then came back regularly until spring of 1994, when I finally finished my Ph.D. So we might have met on that bus. I was always impressed as to how well-trained the student drivers were. You, your colleagues, and that shuttle made my academic career at College Park possible.


How ironic is this!?!?!?!!!!?

Thank you for your kind words. All but three of Shuttle's 140 or so employees were students and we took a great deal of pride in the fact that we were well-trained (by students) and that many of our passengers were complimentary of the job we were doing. Sounds like we were there at the same time as I also graduated in May 1994.

Those three employees who were not students were members of the University staff. They included the Executive Director, her Administrative Assistant, and the Master Mechanic in the garage. Everyone else...... drivers, dispatchers, trainers, mechanics were UMCP students. It was a great place to be in a simpler time when my life consisted of sleep, eat, drive, go to class, study, drive, eat, and repeat.

I most often drove New Carrollton as that was my favorite route but I also pulled regular shifts on the Silver Spring, Queens Chapel, and College Park Metro Station routes as well. Going off-topic for a minute, here is a photo of myself at the Stamp Student Union in Early 1994. I'm about to climb aboard that bus behind me and spend another three hours driving my favorite New Carrollton Metro Station Route.


----------



## Notelvis

Back to 'name that station' -

Would this be *New London, CT *then if it is close to Mystic?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Notelvis said:


> Back to 'name that station' -
> 
> Would this be *New London, CT *then if it is close to Mystic?


Yes!


----------



## Notelvis

OK...... let's try this one - Active and staffed station. Anybody recognize it?


----------



## amtkstn

Fayetteville NC. An old classic ACL station. Get off there to visit a cousin that lives near Wilmington.


----------



## Shanghai

Thanks for posting the FAY photo. I will get off #98 at that station next week.


----------



## Notelvis

Fayetteville is correct.

Booked Amtrak transportation for my honeymoon at this station in 1998.


----------



## Shanghai

We have been inactive for nearly two weeks, so I will post this to photo to restart.

Who can name this famous, active Amtrak Station??


----------



## Bob Dylan

Birmingham?


----------



## amtkstn

OKC-Santa Fe


----------



## Shanghai

*Yes, Oklahoma City!!*


----------



## Lakeshore

It's been a week, so I'll throw one out there to restart it.


----------



## rusty spike

Is that SNA (Santa Ana CA)?


----------



## Lakeshore

Yes it is, our view from the train.


----------



## rusty spike

Yeah it looks like a nice clear (almost) blue-sky spring morning in So Cal.

Unfortunately I still do not have a photo ready to post. I really need another long Amtrak trip to replenish my photo library. Later this summer I have one planned though. 

So the floor is open to anyone whose has a photo ready.


----------



## jebr

Here's hopefully a very easy one.


----------



## rocknviking

Proud to say "St. Paul Union Depot!"


----------



## jebr

rocknviking said:


> Proud to say "St. Paul Union Depot!"


Correct! You're up.


----------



## rocknviking

I'm out of photos so if anyone else wants to post feel free to do so...................................


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Ok I will post on rocknvikings behalf. Name this former amtrak station


----------



## manchacrr

Sparks, NV?


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Sparks is correct. Your turn to post.


----------



## FreeskierInVT

Since things have been inactive for a bit, here's a pic to get things active again. I edited out a sign that would probably make this station rather obvious.


----------



## amtkstn

Philly?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Baltimore?


----------



## FreeskierInVT

Both good guesses, but nope.


----------



## AG1

Trenton, NJ


----------



## FreeskierInVT

Nope, not Trenton.


----------



## SubwayNut

New Rochelle?


----------



## FreeskierInVT

Yup, New Rochelle!

Here's the original photo from a trip of mine a few months ago. I greyed out the Track sign and a piece of a Ticket sign since I thought they might give it away as a Metro North station.


----------



## SubwayNut

It was the "Watch the Gap" signs that gave it away for me as MTA territory (knew it had to be one of six shared stops on Metro-North).

Randomly consulting my archive:


----------



## XHRTSP

Looks like California. Rummaging through your California pics brought me to Grover Beach.

Nice website by the way.


----------



## Shanghai

It has been more than one week since any activity has occurred on this thread.

Let's try this active Amtrak Station!!


----------



## amtkstn

Little Rock?


----------



## Shanghai

Yes! Your turn to post a photo.


----------



## XHRTSP

Shanghai said:


> It has been more than one week since any activity has occurred on this thread.


I count six days actually. At any rate, can someone at least tell me I was right so I can go to bed tonight with a sense of accomplishment..


----------



## Bob Dylan

XHRTSP said:


> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been more than one week since any activity has occurred on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> I count six days actually. At any rate, can someone at least tell me I was right so I can go to bed tonight with a sense of accomplishment..
Click to expand...

You nailed it and Dick (Shanghai) said your turn to the next poster that got Little Rock!


----------



## SubwayNut

Yes, XHRTSP Grover Beach was correct, just realized I forgot to respond to the thread.


----------



## XHRTSP

Here's my submission. Shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## trainman74

The Santa Fe Depot in San Diego, I do believe.

You can tell it's California by the Proposition 65 warning on the window. 

(I don't have any good photos to post, so anyone else is welcome.)


----------



## XHRTSP

Very correct.


----------



## railbuck

This should be an easy one -_-


----------



## Bob Dylan

Trick Question since the Amtrak sign says Garden City! Kansas? LOL


----------



## railbuck

No trick, Jim, you've correctly identified the station. Now if someone can just tell us why Amtrak thinks it's a good idea to have two signs of different styles right next to each other ...


----------



## Bob Dylan

I can't post a pic so its open to anyone! ( I've never been in Garden City in the Daylight, the SWC was always on time ever time I rode it!)


----------



## railbuck

This recently restored station was never used by Amtrak, although there is an Amtrak stop visible from here.


----------



## Notelvis

Just a wild guess..... Claremont, NH?


----------



## SubwayNut

It's definitely not Claremont Jct. NH


----------



## railbuck

Not Claremont or anywhere else in NH.

Hint: This was not part of the original 1971 Amtrak route network.


----------



## Shanghai

*Waterloo, Indiana*


----------



## railbuck

Yes, it is Waterloo.


----------



## crescent2

Next person (Shanghai), please take your turn. This post is simply thrown in there for fun as an extra.

This one is unofficial and should be easy for you folks here. It's not Amtrak but I think it's pretty. I have traveled by rail to and from it once, but the picture was taken more recently.

EDIT to say that I didn't mean to sound like I was rushing Shanghai (sorry 'bout that!); I was trying to say that it wasn't my intention to take his turn. :blush: I just found an old non-Amtrak station photo I'd taken and thought I'd throw it in.


----------



## Shanghai

Hang on, Shanghai is on the California Zephyr #6 traveling from Reno to Denver with

Penny, Alan, Grace & Jishnu (and some other OTOLers) on our Rocky Railfest. I will

post a photo if my internet connection stays active.


----------



## Shanghai

*OK, From Helper, Utah, I'll post this photo:*


----------



## pennyk

I know, I know, I know. But will give someone a chance who was not with you the day you took it.


----------



## railiner

Looks like Reno....the new station....

found this link showing both old and new...


----------



## railiner

Well, I don't know how I did that, but that's a first for me.....I thought I was posting a link to that photo, but the actual photo was posted...sorry I can't give proper credit to the link....

edit....here it is, hopefully...http://www.cable-car-guy.com/ptrain/html/ptrain_nsrm.html


----------



## Shanghai

*Railiner, you are correct. Reno, NV.*


----------



## Shanghai

*Let's try this photo - Posted from the eastbound California Zephyr in eastern Iowa:*


----------



## Green Eye

Why, that's the interior of the restored Denver Union Station. I took a virtual tour of it yesterday.


----------



## railiner

Shanghai said:


> *Let's try this photo - Posted from the eastbound California Zephyr in eastern Iowa:*


Did you get a chance to take any other shots of the rebuilt station? We've seen that view on another thread, but would like to see the area that Amtrak is using now....


----------



## Shanghai

Yes, an interior shot of the newly refurbished Denver Union Station. The shops were

not open yet as the Grand Opening is planned for July 26th. The station also has an

underground mall that connects bus and light rail services. In my opinion, it is an excellent

example of a modern intermodal facility but preserving the historical value of the station.


----------



## Shanghai

I'm sorry that I didn't take more photos of the station. As I mention above, it was

a most impressive site.


----------



## Green Eye

Okay, I guess I'm supposed to upload a station. Here's one with two BNSF oil trains passing each other.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14700440474/


----------



## Notelvis

Looks like *Whitefish, MT*....... I was there on my honeymoon.


----------



## Green Eye

Absolutely correct. It is Whitefish, MT. I was there teaching a course in April. Your turn to post.


----------



## Notelvis

Hello again AU - sorry to have been mostly absent in recent weeks. I was on vacation in Europe (LOTS of nice trains there) for a couple of weeks and then had some unexpected matters to deal with when we returned.

At any rate, HERE is an unstaffed (obviously) active Amtrak station that I've been itching to post for awhile. Can anyone name it? I'll add a hint or two on Wednesday if no one has gotten it.


----------



## Grandpa D

I don't know where it is but I love the bird bath statuary and granite marker.


----------



## amtkstn

On the Cardinal route?


----------



## Notelvis

Well........ that's more of a hint than I would have given but yes, the Cardinal stops here.


----------



## Notelvis

And another hint -

Amtrak stops here twice each day.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

*CRAWFORDSVILLE?*


----------



## Notelvis

Crawfordsville, IN is absolutely correct......

The Amshack is located on the platform of the original Monon RR Station...... the original station houses a massage parlor.

Your turn Blue.


----------



## AmtrakBlue




----------



## trainman74

I don't know the answer, but once it's revealed, I'm going there with a Sharpie to add the missing "S" to that sign.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Didn't even notice that


----------



## Shanghai

*Westerly, RI*


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Shanghai said:


> *Westerly, RI*


No


----------



## Ryan

Newark!

(edit: DE)


----------



## AmtrakBlue

RyanS said:


> Newark!
> 
> (edit: DE)


Yep, the only station that only has one train apparently (see above posts).


----------



## Ryan

Magic!


----------



## Notelvis

stab in the dark - Mt. Pleasant, IA.


----------



## Ryan

Wrong state.


----------



## Shanghai

*Trinadad, CO?*


----------



## Ryan

No, sir.


----------



## Notelvis

Ft. Morgan, CO?


----------



## Shanghai

I think Ryan must be asleep, so I will post this photo to get things going again.

Who will name this active Amtrak Station??


----------



## Green Maned Lion

That's a train station. Am I right?


----------



## Bob Dylan

I thought it was the Governors Mansion in Trenton!


----------



## Ryan

I'm not asleep, nobody has gotten the station yet.

To narrow it down, nobody's gotten the right route yet.


----------



## greatcats

Very funny, Jim! But the NJ Governor's Mansion is in Princeton, not Trenton. Haha!!


----------



## AmtrakBlue

RyanS said:


> I'm not asleep, nobody has gotten the station yet.
> 
> To narrow it down, nobody's gotten the right route yet.


I'm guessing it's on the CL's route and was taken in Oct 2013.


----------



## Ryan

You guess...

...INCORRECTLY!!!!


----------



## AmtrakBlue

RyanS said:


> You guess...
> 
> ...INCORRECTLY!!!!


----------



## trainman74

My semi-educated guess for Shanghai's photo is Granby, Colorado.


----------



## Shanghai

Trainman74, you are correct - Granby, Colorado. I passed through that station two weeks ago.

Your turn to post a photo.


----------



## Shanghai

Sorry Ryan, I thought you photo had been correctly answered.

I guess you were not asleep!!


----------



## SarahZ

Ryan's pic:

Dyer, IN?


----------



## Ryan

Negative. Not from a train that serves Dyer.


----------



## jebr

Detroit Lakes, MN?


----------



## Ryan

You're getting more closer.


----------



## Shanghai

*Williston, ND?*


----------



## Ryan

Even more closer.


----------



## Shanghai

*Stanley, ND?*


----------



## Ryan

Time for a photo-hint:


----------



## Shanghai

*Shelby, MT?*


----------



## Ryan

Not Shelby.

Zooming out:




That should be a dead giveaway.


----------



## Shanghai

*Whitefish, MT*


----------



## Ryan

Sorry, I'm in the woods and can't post a wider hint. Imagine the word "says" before the "hi".


----------



## Guest

trainman74 said:


> I don't know the answer, but once it's revealed, I'm going there with a Sharpie to add the missing "S" to that sign.


Change "this track" to "these tracks" whilst you're at it. How do trains pass on the same track?


----------



## jebr

Rugby, ND?


----------



## Ryan




----------



## jebr

I can't remember if this was while we were at the station or just near the station. The geolocation says I was at the station, so I'm going with that.


----------



## Shanghai

*Jeb, Where's the Beef??*


----------



## jebr

Ha, yeah, I don't think it's actually the side closest to the station. It's just what I could see out of my window. It was while I was at a station, though...

I took it last month on a train trip that I took. There's the first hint.


----------



## Shanghai

*St. Cloud, MN?*


----------



## jebr

Shanghai said:


> *St. Cloud, MN?*


Incorrect.

Second hint: This picture was taken at 6:30 PM local time on the day I took it.


----------



## Shanghai

*Charlottesville, VA?*


----------



## Ryan

He was in CVS in the morning, transferring to the Cardinal.

An on-time Cardinal would be in Prince, WV at that time.


----------



## Notelvis

This doesn't look like Prince so I'm guessing *Hinton, WV*.


----------



## jebr

Notelvis said:


> This doesn't look like Prince so I'm guessing *Hinton, WV*.


Correct! You're up.


----------



## Notelvis

Here is an active station. Can anyone name it?


----------



## Green Maned Lion

Oakland? Whatever it is it is HIDEOUS.


----------



## John Bredin

Bloomington-Normal, IL.

I have no pictures to post, so (assuming I'm right :giggle: ) I open the floor to whoever does.


----------



## SarahZ

Those seats scream "airport". (I know it's not an airport. I'm just saying it looks like one.)


----------



## Notelvis

John is correct.... the new station in Normal, IL.

Amtrak shares the facility with the local transit system, Burlington Trailways, a Subway sandwich shop, and.....on an upper floor, the Mayor's office. I had lunch and photographed the northbound Texas Eagle there one day last month.

As John yields the floor, I'll go ahead and toss in another photo. This is also an active (albeit somewhat older) station which sees nearly as many trains per day as Bloomington-Normal. Can anyone name this station without any further help?


----------



## Shanghai

*Mendota, IL?*


----------



## Notelvis

Not Mendota........ though that is a good guess considering the frequency of passenger train service.

This station is in a different time zone than Mendota. Also, half of the trains which stop at this station offer sleeping car accommodations.


----------



## Green Maned Lion

I don't know but it's an improvement on Bloomington.


----------



## StanJazz

Charlottesville CVS

Arrive magazine on the rack, around 5 trains, and half of the trains have sleeping cars.


----------



## jebr

Lynchburg, VA?


----------



## Notelvis

Charlottesville, VA and Lynchburg, VA are both good (but incorrect) guesses based on the information you have to work with...... and those stations date to the first quarter of the 20th Century just like the one in the photo I posted.

For an additional hint today, I will add that you are in the right area geographically BUT not yet in the right state.


----------



## Ryan

50/50 guess - CLT?


----------



## Notelvis

Correct state Ryan....... wrong Amtrak route!


----------



## Notelvis

Correct state Ryan....... wrong Amtrak route!

Here is another interior photo from the same station. The first photo was taken just beyond the 'to trains' door.


----------



## railiner

That narrows it down nicely....how's about Rocky Mount?

If correct, someone please post the next one....


----------



## Notelvis

railiner is correct!

Here is an exterior photo (from March 2014) of the *Rocky Mount, NC *station.

*The floor is open to anyone who would like to post the next photo.*

*



*


----------



## Ryan

Oh, I've got a good one...

Still an Amtrak station, early 1900's:


----------



## railiner

Just a shot in the dark....could it be Washington D.C.?


----------



## Ryan

Well done!

Shorpy posted it the other day:

http://www.shorpy.com/node/18323


----------



## railiner

Someone please post the next one, thanks......


----------



## Shanghai

Here is a popular active Amtrak station:


----------



## Ryan

Looks like Shelby.


----------



## Shanghai

Yes, Ryan, it is Shelby, MT.


----------



## Ryan

I'll go back to Shorpy, he's got some awesome old stuff.

This station has changed very little since this picture was taken nearly 80 years ago:


----------



## Shanghai

Newark, New Jersey!!


----------



## Ryan

You only knew that because you're one of the guys sitting on the bench.


----------



## SarahZ

RyanS said:


> You only knew that because you're one of the guys sitting on the bench.


Haha. 

I love those old photos.


----------



## Bob Dylan

RyanS said:


> You only knew that because you're one of the guys sitting on the bench.


^_^ Good one Ryan but Dick got smart and moved to Florida!


----------



## Green Maned Lion

I remember when there was a wonderful independent restaurant in that corner, Cafe 1935. I have been on a boycott or Dunkin Donuts (not Doughnuts- they sell donuts not doughnuts!)


----------



## Shanghai

OK, here is another active Amtrak Station without anyone in the photo!!


----------



## jebr

Mt. Pleasant, IA?


----------



## Shanghai

Sorry Jeb, that is incorrect.

Do try again.


----------



## prech786

Tuscaloosa, Alabama?


----------



## Shanghai

Yes, prech786, Tuscaloosa is correct.

Your turn to post a photo.


----------



## prech786

How about this one?


----------



## Shanghai

*Charlottesville, VA*


----------



## dnsommer2013

Here is an Amtrak station, but circa 1982. For all I know, it has since been improved or altered. I'm afraid it might be too difficult!


----------



## jebr

Elko, NV?


----------



## dnsommer2013

Thanks for your answer. I'm afraid it is not Elko. But it's a good guess!


----------



## Grandpa D

Demming, NM


----------



## Shanghai

*Alliance, OH*


----------



## dnsommer2013

Deming is close! It isn't Alliance, but I know why you might think that! Thanks!


----------



## prech786

Shanghai said:


> *Charlottesville, VA*


*Nope, not Charlottesville.*


----------



## Grandpa D

dnsommer2013 said:


> Deming is close! It isn't Alliance, but I know why you might think that! Thanks!


Ah, didn't take note of the oil tanks. They look more like Lordsburg, NM.

_(Quoting here because we seem to be doing intertwined threads.)_


----------



## dnsommer2013

Lordsburg!! You're on the right route! Thanks for your reply!


----------



## Shanghai

*to prech786, I'll say Longview, TX*


----------



## prech786

Shanghai said:


> *to prech786, I'll say Longview, TX*


Getting Close, Shanghai!


----------



## Shanghai

*Marshall, TX?*


----------



## dnsommer2013

Hint - it is between Tallahassee, FL and Fullerton, CA on the Sunset Route! Heh heh


----------



## greatcats

Benson, AZ?


----------



## dnsommer2013

Ladies and Gentlemen, we have a winner! Greatcats correctly identified this Amtrak station as Benson, Arizona!

Congratulations, and thanks to everyone for their excellent guesses!

I have a few more station photos. Maybe I will put up another!


----------



## prech786

Shanghai said:


> *Marshall, TX?*


Right region; wrong state and Amtrak Route.


----------



## dnsommer2013

*Here is another station. Good luck!*


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Orlando


----------



## MrFSS

dnsommer2013 -you need to go back to the beginning of this thread and read the rules. The person who correctly guesses the station posts the next picture. Not the person who has already posted the current one.


----------



## dnsommer2013

Okay.

The one I just put up is West Palm Beach, Florida.

Sorry!

David


----------



## greatcats

Greatcats here on the road near Klamath Falls, Oregon. That seedy sign in Benson looked like one of those decrepit shacks along the Sunset route. I don't post pics, next please.


----------



## jebr

dnsommer2013 said:


> Okay. I apologize.
> 
> Might as well let you know the one I just put up is West Palm Beach, Florida.
> 
> Again, sorry for my ignorance.
> 
> David


Don't worry about it.

I'm going to post prech786's photo.  Let's finish that one up and go from there.


----------



## dnsommer2013

Sounds like a plan


----------



## dnsommer2013

One thing I like about the Benson station is that you could get on at that tiny shack and go all the way to some giant terminal like LA or Washington or NYC, etc. Truly a transition between two different worlds.


----------



## Shanghai

*Pauls Valley, OK?*


----------



## prech786

Shanghai said:


> *Pauls Valley, OK?*


Pauls Valley on the Heartland Flyer route is correct!


----------



## dnsommer2013

Would it be okay if I started a similar thread without any rules about who goes next?


----------



## Shanghai

Here is the next Amtrak Station Photo.

It is a beautiful active station.


----------



## Bob Dylan

It is a nice Station and IINM its Salem, Oregon! If correct I can't post pics,so give us another one Dick!


----------



## Shanghai

*Jim, You are correct - Salem, OR.*


----------



## Shanghai

Here is another active Amtrak Station.

Take a guess!!


----------



## Notelvis

Ft. Edward, NY.

I spent an afternoon watching for a train there in the late 1990's.


----------



## dnsommer2013

The town ought to rehab that station! it's a classic!


----------



## Shanghai

Yes, It is Fort Edward, NY. We departed from the station yesterday on the Adirondack,

bound for NYP. Your turn to post a photo.


----------



## Notelvis

Here's a different angle on an active Amtrak Station. For a first hint I will say that the classic station has been nicely renovated but Amtrak is located elsewhere in the structure....... not the original waiting room.


----------



## Shanghai

*Durham, NC?*


----------



## xyzzy

Salisbury, NC


----------



## Notelvis

xyzzy is correct.

Salisbury, NC.


----------



## xyzzy

I yield the floor to anyone.


----------



## MrFSS

Try this one:


----------



## Ryan

Definitely somewhere in NC based on the toy locomotive.


----------



## MrFSS

RyanS said:


> Definitely somewhere in NC based on the toy locomotive.


Nope - not in either of the Carolinas.


----------



## Ocala Mike

I was thinking Texas (the Lone Star state) based on the same clue.


----------



## MrFSS

Ocala Mike said:


> I was thinking Texas (the Lone Star state) based on the same clue.


Nope - but a clue, this station is the first and/or the last stop before Chicago.


----------



## Bob Dylan

I'll guess Homewood, I'll.( I remember the Yellow Station there!) If correct I can't post pics so its open to anyone!


----------



## John Bredin

jimhudson said:


> I'll guess Homewood, I'll.( I remember the Yellow Station there!) If correct I can't post pics so its open to anyone!


Not Homewood, which:

(1) is an adobe or stucco Southwest-style building of the kind one would expect on the Santa Fe rather than the Illinois Central  and

(2) has no platform adjoining the Amtrak station house. Instead, Amtrak and Metra each have its own island platform (Amtrak low and Metra high) reached by a tunnel under the tracks.


----------



## John Bredin

To rule out some of the other "first/last stop to Chicago" guesses, it isn't Glenview (nice new-ish brick station), LaGrange Road (nice old brick station), Summit (bus shelter), or Hammond (Amshack) either. :giggle:


----------



## MikefromCrete

It's not Dyer or South Bend.


----------



## jebr

St. Joseph - Benton Harbor, MI?


----------



## SarahZ

jebr said:


> St. Joseph - Benton Harbor, MI?


Never mind. I'm an idiot. I didn't see it on the Pere Marquette schedule because I was looking at the Wolverine and Blue Water. Ha.


----------



## MrFSS

jebr said:


> St. Joseph - Benton Harbor, MI?


 Yep - your turn!


----------



## dnsommer2013

Hammond


----------



## jebr

Guess this station!


----------



## dnsommer2013

Hinkle, OR?


----------



## JoeBas

Alexandria, VA?


----------



## Shanghai

*Mendota, IL*


----------



## rusty spike

Whitefish MT


----------



## jebr

None of the above. However, one of you is on the right route.


----------



## amtkstn

Princeton IL?


----------



## jebr

Incorrect. Here's another photo of the same station.


----------



## Notelvis

I think I've got this one -

Staples, MN?

I'll explain my reasoning (which has to do with the second photo) if I'm right.


----------



## jebr

You are correct! Staples, MN it is! Now I want to hear how you figured it out.


----------



## Notelvis

It was the Northern Pacific logo visible on the sign in the second photo....... and the Empire Builder route timetables on the table.

The present-day Empire Builder operates on former NP tracks between St. Paul and Fargo instead of the original GN route through Wilmar. If the Empire Builder, a former GN train, is going to be stopping at a former NP station, it's most likely going to be St. Cloud or Staples......... and I thought that you would likely go with the more challenging one - Staples.

I'll post another station photo in just a few minutes...... gotta find one I want first.


----------



## Notelvis

Getting just a little tricky - THIS is an inactive Amtrak station. Does anyone recognize it?


----------



## dnsommer2013

I zoomed in on the things on the table in the second Staples, MN photo, but the details were too blurry! You could make out the timetable words? Wonder if my screen is deficient!


----------



## Notelvis

dnsommer2013 said:


> I zoomed in on the things on the table in the second Staples, MN photo, but the details were too blurry! You could make out the timetable words? Wonder if my screen is deficient!


I could tell that the train name was two words......... the main clue was the Northern Pacific logo on the sign about Amtrak passholders calling for reservations.


----------



## dnsommer2013

A very keen observation, Mr. Holmes! (As in Sherlock Holmes!)


----------



## jebr

Notelvis said:


> It was the Northern Pacific logo visible on the sign in the second photo....... and the Empire Builder route timetables on the table.
> 
> The present-day Empire Builder operates on former NP tracks between St. Paul and Fargo instead of the original GN route through Wilmar. If the Empire Builder, a former GN train, is going to be stopping at a former NP station, it's most likely going to be St. Cloud or Staples......... and I thought that you would likely go with the more challenging one - Staples.
> 
> I'll post another station photo in just a few minutes...... gotta find one I want first.


Very well done. Isn't Detroit Lakes also a NP station, though? (Though that station's waiting area is nowhere near as nice as Staples. The sink wasn't even working there. Oy...) I also chose Staples because I had visited it last month and wanted to show it off. (I had also done St. Cloud earlier.) I do like the Staples station quite a bit.

Anywho, I'm guessing Laramie, WY on the old Pioneer route.


----------



## railiner

Notelvis said:


> Getting just a little tricky - THIS is an inactive Amtrak station. Does anyone recognize it?


Could that be Laramie? If correct, someone please post the next one...thanks...


----------



## Notelvis

jebr is first with the correct answer.

This is *Laramie, WY* which was served by the old San Francisco Zephyr first and then the rerouted Pioneer later.

I took this photo during an impromptu 'fresh-air' stop by an eastbound California Zephyr on the Wyoming detour in about 2004. It was a pre-scheduled detour due to trackwork in Colorado and I had intentionally planned the trip to coincide with the detour having not ridden through Wyoming before that.


----------



## dnsommer2013

That was a good one! Thanks! I was stumped!


----------



## jebr

I'm pulling a Ryan and going to the sky for this next station.


----------



## railiner

Notelvis said:


> jebr is first with the correct answer.
> 
> .


Sorry....I didn't see that at the bottom of jebr's reply when I first read it..... :blush:


----------



## dnsommer2013

Rantoul?


----------



## trainman74

Looks like too much of a desert to be Rantoul (or anywhere in the Midwest) -- my guess is Victorville, California.


----------



## jebr

trainman74 said:


> Looks like too much of a desert to be Rantoul (or anywhere in the Midwest) -- my guess is Victorville, California.


Closer, but not correct. Same time zone, though.


----------



## JayPea

Winnemucca?


----------



## jebr

JayPea said:


> Winnemucca?


Close! But not quite...


----------



## JayPea

How about Elko then?


----------



## jebr

Correct! You're up.


----------



## JayPea

Try this one from the bottom of the deck:


I will tell you this is an active station with two trains a day, both at night, and I when I took this photo our train was over 3 hours late into this station.


----------



## JayPea

I should say two trains a day scheduled for this station during the night.


----------



## jebr

Fargo?


----------



## JayPea

Not Fargo but you have the right route.


----------



## Notelvis

Great photo. No clue whatsoever ------- but love the raising of the bar in terms of challenge level!


----------



## dnsommer2013

Minot?


----------



## JayPea

Notelvis said:


> Great photo. No clue whatsoever ------- but love the raising of the bar in terms of challenge level!


Yeah, I got tired of having my station guessed 0.8 seconds after posting  . I took this photo for the express purpose of using it in our game.


----------



## JayPea

dnsommer2013 said:


> Minot?


No, not Minot, but again that's the right route. This should help: Pre-Amtrak, the railroad that uses these tracks ran two different trains. One, the one for whom the current Amtrak route is named, didn't stop here, stopping instead at a nearby smaller town. The other train did stop here, and ran until A-day. At the inception of Amtrak, the trains on the current route stopped at both this station and the one in the smaller town. About 2 years later service was discontinued at the smaller town, leaving the larger one to go it alone.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Since its Dark I'll guess #8 arriving into CHI! Second choice is #7 arriving into SEA!!!


----------



## jebr

Spokane?


----------



## JayPea

No, not Spokane. It's not in the same time zone as Spokane, Minot, or Fargo.


----------



## StanJazz

Libby MT


----------



## railiner

Gotta be the one...


----------



## JayPea

Stan has it. The route of course is the Empire Builder and the GN and BN versions stopped at nearby Troy instead. The EB'S "sister" train, the Western Star, did stop at Libby. Amtrak retained both Troy and Libby until April of 1973, when they dropped Troy as a stop.


----------



## StanJazz

An active station.


----------



## swarty

Princeton, IL?


----------



## StanJazz

Not correct.


----------



## John Bredin

Naperville? The sculpture must be new.

If I'm right, I open the floor to whoever wants to post the next picture.


----------



## StanJazz

Naperville is correct.


----------



## dnsommer2013

That is a unique statue. I like it. Never been to Naperville. Did they make wheels there?


----------



## prech786

How about this one?


----------



## John Bredin

dnsommer2013 said:


> That is a unique statue. I like it. Never been to Naperville. Did they make wheels there?


That's what I was thinking for a moment, but I was puzzled because Naperville's never been much of a heavy-industry town. Then I googled to see what the sculpture was (1) supposed to be and (2) made of.

Turns out it's a new memorial to the Naperville rail crash of 1946. And the three standing figures are made of railroad spikes. http://articles.chicagotribune.com/2014-04-28/news/ct-train-wreck-memorial-naperville-tl-0501-20140429_1_new-naperville-advance-flyer-naperville-station


----------



## Bob Dylan

This seems like Naperville might make for an interesting day trip, towns that do stuff like this are usually cool places!( I've only passed thru on LD Trains!)


----------



## dnsommer2013

Mendota?


----------



## StanJazz

McComb MS. The CN loco was a big hint to narrow it down.


----------



## prech786

StanJazz said:


> McComb MS. The CN loco was a big hint to narrow it down.


McComb MS. is correct.


----------



## StanJazz

Another active station.


----------



## dnsommer2013

Cary?


----------



## StanJazz

Not Cary.


----------



## StanJazz

Since there has not been a guess for over 2 days here is a 2nd picture of the rest of the same train from the same spot at the end of the platform.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

A lot of baggage cars, so I'm guessing it's on a route that goes to a maintenance facility that works on baggage cars.


----------



## Shanghai

*Winter Haven, FL*


----------



## StanJazz

Not Winter Haven. Wrong Train.


----------



## AG1

Buffalo-Depew, NY


----------



## StanJazz

Yes Buffalo Depew is correct. All those baggage cars were the Anniversary Train moving from one stop to another.


----------



## dnsommer2013

Effingham?


----------



## StanJazz

RRRick has the correct answer. His turn to post a picture.


----------



## AG1

*Thanks, somebody else please take my turn !*


----------



## Lakeshore

Here's one:


----------



## dnsommer2013

Harrisburg?


----------



## amtkstn

Las Vegas NM?


----------



## Lakeshore

amtkstn said:


> Las Vegas NM?


In the ballpark...


----------



## JayPea

Trinidad?


----------



## Lakeshore

Correct, you're up!


----------



## JayPea

Let's try this one:


----------



## dnsommer2013

What are those things in the background of the Trinidad photo, canopies for disused trackage? I like the station signage too. Don't recall ever seeing that style out east here.

As for the newest photo, I'm gonna say Deerfield Beach, FL.


----------



## JayPea

Not Deerfield Beach.


----------



## rusty spike

dnsommer2013 said:


> What are those things in the background of the Trinidad photo, canopies for disused trackage? I like the station signage too. Don't recall ever seeing that style out east here.
> 
> As for the newest photo, I'm gonna say Deerfield Beach, FL.


Those "canopies" are I-25 overhead.


----------



## Notelvis

JayPea, I believe that your station is Edmonds, WA.


----------



## JayPea

Notelvis said:


> JayPea, I believe that your station is Edmonds, WA.


And I believe you're right!


----------



## Notelvis

JayPea said:


> Notelvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> JayPea, I believe that your station is Edmonds, WA.
> 
> 
> 
> And I believe you're right!
Click to expand...

OK.......

Let's try this one next - Active station...... more trains than just the typical '1-a-day-each-way' station.


----------



## SarahZ

Kirkwood, MO?


----------



## dnsommer2013

Willoughby?


----------



## Notelvis

Not Kirkwood - not a Willoughby.

Here's a hint - This station was built (as a passenger train station) before the Amtrak era BUT it was not used as the original Amtrak station in this city.


----------



## dnsommer2013

Quantico?


----------



## Notelvis

Not Quantico.


----------



## Grandpa D

Richmond, VA Staples Mill (RVR)


----------



## Notelvis

Not Richmond (Staples Mill or Main Street) *BUT *you are in the right time zone........

And you can catch two trains each day to the station in my photo from the Richmond Staples Mill Road station.


----------



## jersey42

How about Raleigh


----------



## Notelvis

*Raleigh, NC *is correct. Your turn to post Jersey42.

This station was built by Southern Railway in the early 1950's and was devoid of passenger trains by 1964 or so.

Amtrak moved back in (from the former Seaboard station in the mid-1980's when CSX severed the former SAL line as a through route.

Plans have been drawn up and funds to cover much of the project are in place to make THIS building (visible from the platform of the current Raleigh station) the next Raleigh Amtrak station. Construction may begin in early 2015.


----------



## jersey42

Your last hint was a big help. 

How about this one. You can't see a lot of the station, but there are enough other hints in the photo to narrow it down. I blocked out the biggest hint.


----------



## dnsommer2013

White River Junction, Vermont?


----------



## jersey42

Yes it is White River Junction. I used this station once before, but it was from a totally different perspective.

Your turn dnsommer2013.


----------



## dnsommer2013

A long time ago, on a bitterly cold morning, I got off The Montrealer at White River Junction. A Vermont Transit van took me from there to Killington ski resort.

Nice photo.

Dave

PS I won't be able to post a new station photo till I get off work tomorrow morning.


----------



## dnsommer2013

Here is the next station photo for your consideration:

June 21, 2004


----------



## AG1

_Strange that my post disappeared._

_Repeating;_ I stated that " the above station is identified in the photo address. You can rename the photo without the identity to make it more difficult."


----------



## dnsommer2013

Oops! I see your point! NRO = New Rochelle! Oh well. Another one, then?


----------



## dnsommer2013

This station has Amtrak service once daily in each direction. The trains are hauled by diesel locomotives and have sleepers, a diner, and, of course, coaches. There are baggage cars, too, but checked baggage service is not available at this station.

This city has a McDonald's, a Home Depot, and a Walmart. There are a few schools, some parks, as well some car dealers. Many residents use cable tv. There are federal, state, and local laws, It is colder here in January than in August. Hope these hints are helpful! Good luck! (LOL)

Photo taken August 22, 2012.


----------



## AG1

Pittsfield, MA.

If I am correct, someone else please post a photo .


----------



## dnsommer2013

You are correct! Gee, I thought it'd be more of a stumper, plain as it is. Have you been there?


----------



## AG1

Moderators, I have used the quote function three times and each time the result was a blank post from me. I have used the report function for this, also.

dnsommer2013, Fourth reply try( without quote this time)

Yes, I have passed through on the train and taken a similar photo of the station. I am out of original station photos . Please carry-on with the thread.


----------



## MrFSS

RRRick said:


> Moderators, I have used the quote function three times and each time the result was a blank post from me. I have used the report function for this, also.
> 
> dnsommer2013, Fourth reply try( without quote this time)
> 
> Yes, I have passed through on the train and taken a similar photo of the station. I am out of original station photos . Please carry-on with the thread.


RRRick - I sent you a PM regarding the matter.


----------



## prech786

Here's one.


----------



## dnsommer2013

Grand Rapids?


----------



## Notelvis

Jackson, MI.


----------



## rrdude

A agree with Notelvis, JackTown, MI


----------



## prech786

Yes, it is Jackson, MI


----------



## Notelvis

Let's try an interior photo - This is the waiting area in an active Amtrak station.

1st Hint: This station was not a passenger train station when Amtrak initiated service in May 1971. It now serves more than two trains every day.


----------



## jebr

Burlington, NC?


----------



## CHamilton

The "Burlington Station" sign is a small hint


----------



## Notelvis

Duh on my part......

Burlington, NC is correct.

Jebr is up.


----------



## jebr

Okay, guess this station everyone! No hints yet.


----------



## Shanghai

*Jeb, It looks like a window to me!! Where's the beef??*


----------



## jebr

Shanghai said:


> *Jeb, It looks like a window to me!! Where's the beef??*


It's the window from the inside of this Amtrak station looking out to the platform. I liked the angle and thought it'd be interesting.

Here's an interior shot.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

I like the name you gave the interior picture.


----------



## Shanghai

*Princeton, IL*


----------



## jebr

Shanghai said:


> *Princeton, IL*


No. In fact, Amtrak won't even let you book from this station to Princeton (without using multi-city, anyways.)


----------



## dnsommer2013

Jackson, MS?


----------



## jebr

dnsommer2013 said:


> Jackson, MS?


Negative. Correct time zone, though. (You can get from this station to Jackson, though.)


----------



## jebr

Another photo of the same station, this time from the platform. An astute observer should find a few hints here (although I did cover up the most obvious identifying information.)


----------



## Ryan

Lynchburg


----------



## dnsommer2013

Brunswick, Maine?


----------



## jebr

Neither. Remember, this is in the Central Time Zone.


----------



## Aiden Herrera

Anniston, AL?


----------



## Notelvis

Minot, ND.


----------



## jebr

Notelvis said:


> Minot, ND.


Correct! You're up!


----------



## Notelvis

Great - Thanks.

Let's continue with another interior photo -

This active Amtrak Station is not very busy BUT it is about the busiest place in this town.


----------



## greatcats

Prince WV. If I am correct please continue.


----------



## Notelvis

Greatcats is correct - Prince, WV.

As he says "please continue", I'll toss this one out for your consideration -


----------



## FreeskierInVT

Coatesville, PA (COT)?


----------



## AG1

Middletown, PA


----------



## dnsommer2013

Bryn Mawr?


----------



## Notelvis

RRRick is correct - Middletown, PA.

I took this photo on a Monday morning last October. I had just dropped my rental car at the Harrisburg airport and walked from there to the Middletown station where I caught Amtrak to Philadelphia and SEPTA to the airport for a flight back to North Carolina. It was part of a convoluted itinerary to save a couple of hundred dollars on a rental car (Harrisburg vs. Philadelphia) and also squeeze in a train ride.

RRRick - the thread is yours!


----------



## AG1

*Someone else please post a photo*. I have used up my station photos.


----------



## MrFSS

RRRick said:


> *Someone else please post a photo*. I have used up my station photos.


OK - can anyone name this club that is no longer used by Amtrak even though the station is.


----------



## FreeskierInVT

Los Angeles?


----------



## MrFSS

FreeskierInVT said:


> Los Angeles?


Nope - east of there.


----------



## Bob Dylan

The Temporary Metro Lounge in Chicago Union Station???


----------



## MrFSS

jimhudson said:


> The Temporary Metro Lounge in Chicago Union Station???


You got it Jim - a number of years ago when they were remodeling the now ML, they had a temp one in one of the rooms off the great hall. It was a long walk to the train!!

Here is another view from the back looking toward the front entrance.


----------



## railiner

MrFSS said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Temporary Metro Lounge in Chicago Union Station???
> 
> 
> 
> You got it Jim - a number of years ago when they were remodeling the now ML, they had a temp one in one of the rooms off the great hall. It was a long walk to the train!!
> 
> Here is another view from the back looking toward the front entrance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 001.jpg
Click to expand...

Nice shot....was that the old Fred Harvey 'Gold Lion' restaurant?


----------



## MrFSS

railiner said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Temporary Metro Lounge in Chicago Union Station???
> 
> 
> 
> You got it Jim - a number of years ago when they were remodeling the now ML, they had a temp one in one of the rooms off the great hall. It was a long walk to the train!!
> 
> Here is another view from the back looking toward the front entrance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 001.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice shot....was that the old Fred Harvey 'Gold Lion' restaurant?
Click to expand...

That I couldn't tell you - Sorry.

Jim - it is your turn.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Sorry I can't post pics! Its open to anyone?!

Nice pics Tom as always Tom!!


----------



## Grandpa D

I don't remember if I posted this one before. If I did, maybe everyone else will also have forgetten.


----------



## John Bredin

Bloomington/Normal, IL (BNL). Photo taken from the Texas Eagle, if the railcar on the edge of the photo is a Superliner as it seems.

If I'm right, I yield the floor.


----------



## dnsommer2013

Bridgeport, CT?


----------



## Grandpa D

John Bredin is correct. Bloomington/Normal about 2 years ago from the vestibule of a Texas Eagle sleeper. (Gruff SCA is just to the right.  )

John yields so anyone can go ahead.


----------



## Chey

Been lurking but I haven't seen this one on here...


----------



## Shanghai

*Fayetteville, NC*


----------



## Chey

Not Fayetteville!


----------



## dnsommer2013

Lafayette?


----------



## Chey

Sorry, not Lafayette either.


----------



## dnsommer2013

East lansing?


----------



## Chey

Not east Lansing.

Is it time for me to give some hints?


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Jackson,mi


----------



## Chey

Not Jackson MI


----------



## AG1

Google has the answer if you want it easily, but I won't spoil the game for those who prefer to do their homework.


----------



## RampWidget

Sure looks like the former Southern Rwy. passenger station at Spartanburg, S.C. - if my memory from my July trip on #20 is correct, that is. :unsure:


----------



## Chey

It's not Spartanburg, although I'm surprised that anyone's still guessing after RRRick posted the cheat for it; unfortunately I forgot that I had uploaded the picture (and a couple others) 4 years ago to another site, being charmed with the station and the town that hosts it. It's one of my favorite train station pictures, and a station that I didn't see on this thread. Oh well...


----------



## prech786

Gainesville, TX.?


----------



## Chey

Gainesville TX it is. Your turn!


----------



## prech786

Try This One.


----------



## Ryan

Minot?


----------



## jebr

If the date is correct, no.


----------



## prech786

Not Minot.


----------



## Shanghai

*Cary, NC?*


----------



## prech786

Nope, not Cary NC. Wrong Coast.


----------



## FriskyFL

Hanford CA


----------



## prech786

Nope not Hanford.


----------



## Shanghai

*Bakersfield, CA?*


----------



## prech786

Right state, wrong station, Hanford was closer.


----------



## Chey

Merced?


----------



## prech786

Merced is correct!


----------



## Chey

I got nothin' - anyone who wants to can jump in now.


----------



## FreeskierInVT

How bout this station? (I just posted the unedited version of this photo in another thread, but it might be a challenge for those who haven't seen it)


----------



## StanJazz

St Lambert. The reflection of the Park Car gave it away. Also I was there 1 year ago.


----------



## FreeskierInVT

St. Lambert it is! I blocked out the Park Car on the rear of the Ocean heading to Montreal in the picture.


----------



## StanJazz

Here is the Police waiting to remove a smoker from an Amtrak train entering the station.


----------



## greatcats

Brattleboro, Vt?


----------



## StanJazz

No. Not even close.


----------



## dnsommer2013

Unbelievable


----------



## Shanghai

*Fresno, CA*


----------



## StanJazz

Not Fresno. But you have the correct coast.


----------



## prech786

Eugene OR?


----------



## Shanghai

*Santa Barbara, CA?*


----------



## StanJazz

Eugene OR is correct. I was having lunch in the diner of the Starlight as we pulled into the station. After we left the station they made an announcement that the police removed a smoker from the train.


----------



## prech786

How about this one.


----------



## dnsommer2013

Raleigh?


----------



## keelhauled

The new Troy station?

Edit: Michigan


----------



## prech786

Troy MI is correct!


----------



## keelhauled

prech786 said:


> Troy MI is correct!


Well I don't have any pictures, so I'll yield the thread to someone who does.


----------



## Ryan

I'll bite. This should be easy.


----------



## jebr

Joliet?


----------



## Acela150

I can tell you that, that station is 100% Joliet. I look at to many photos from gatherings.


----------



## Ryan

Yep, from last years gathering. Jeb takes it.


----------



## jebr

Guess this station!


----------



## zephyr17

Fargo, ND. Always supposed to be at zero dark thirty in both directions, but seldom is these days.


----------



## John Bredin

zephyr17 said:


> Fargo, ND. Always supposed to be at zero dark thirty in both directions, but seldom is these days.


Is the sailboat in front of the station for leisurely sails on the Red River? :blink: :giggle:


----------



## jebr

zephyr17 said:


> Fargo, ND. Always supposed to be at zero dark thirty in both directions, but seldom is these days.


Yep! This one was taken just before 10 AM...eastbound #8 running about 6-7 hours late.


----------



## Shanghai

*Let's get restarted with this station.*


----------



## FreeskierInVT

Windsor, VT?


----------



## dnsommer2013

Looks like a real classic!


----------



## Shanghai

Not Windsor, VT. Please try again.


----------



## Chey

Looks like Mineola.


----------



## Shanghai

Yes, *Mineola, TX* is correct.

Your turn to post a photo.


----------



## Chey

I'm a little hesitant to post this photo because it's not a good photo, but a lot of people here have seen this station so we'll see...


----------



## Notelvis

Looks like Ft. Morgan, CO.


----------



## Chey

That was fast! Fort Morgan it is! Your turn!


----------



## Notelvis

I've had photos identified within minutes before....... and this one may be as well!

Here's an interior photo from one of my favorite stations. Who can name it first?


----------



## greatcats

Easy. This was posted before, just a few weeks ago. Prince, WV


----------



## greatcats

I should have known Ft. Morgan, as I answered a question about it recently!


----------



## Notelvis

Greatcats is correct.

I must not have been paying attention when Prince came up before.


----------



## greatcats

Next poster please. I drove through there in 1996 and spoke with the now retired agent. Been on the train twice through there: 2010 from Chicago to DC and 2011 from Cincinnati to DC.


----------



## FreeskierInVT

How bout this station?


----------



## CHamilton

Port Kent, NY?


----------



## Shanghai

Looks like an outhouse in the mountains to me!!


----------



## Shanghai

*Ticondreoga, NY*


----------



## FreeskierInVT

Yes, Port Kent, NY is correct! Taken this August coming off the southbound run after connecting in St. Lambert from the VIA Ocean.


----------



## lo2e

Waking this thread back up - here is a station that is currently active, might be an easy one if you're familiar with the station or the route it's on.


----------



## jebr

Going to guess Charlottesville.


----------



## lo2e

Not Charlottesville, sorry.


----------



## Notelvis

Alliance, OH?


----------



## lo2e

Not Alliance either.

Hint #1 - This station is not on any of the lines (or any branches of those lines) that service Charlottesville or Alliance.


----------



## lo2e

Apparently it was tougher than I thought.

Hint #2 - As you might be able to see in the picture, there are both low-level and high-level platforms at this station, which would seem to indicate that Amfleet cars stop here (which is correct). But there are also bi-level cars that stop at this station.


----------



## AG1

*Framingham, MA, looking toward west end of the "Y". Bilevels would be MBTA on Worcester( Wooster) line.*


----------



## lo2e

Correct, Framingham it is, and correct on the MBTA bi-levels.

You're up, *RRRick*!


----------



## AG1

*Someone else please post a station photo*. I have used all my original station photos.


----------



## AmtrakBlue




----------



## Notelvis

Barstow, CA?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Notelvis said:


> Barstow, CA?


No, but close.


----------



## greatcats

Needles?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

greatcats said:


> Needles?


Yep.


----------



## greatcats

Next poster please. Close by? Across the Mojave Desert!


----------



## greatcats

I'll have to take a ride over there and check out the Harvey House.


----------



## MrFSS

Easy one - and, one of my favorite stations.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

greatcats said:


> Next poster please. Close by? Across the Mojave Desert!


Well, close by on the time table. :giggle:


----------



## Lakeshore

San Juan Capistrano


----------



## MrFSS

Lakeshore said:


> San Juan Capistrano


Yep - and we enjoyed the nice restaurant in that station.

Your turn!


----------



## Lakeshore

Here's one


----------



## Bob Dylan

Sanderson, Tx????


----------



## Lakeshore

jimhudson said:


> Sanderson, Tx????


No, not Sanderson


----------



## greatcats

Raton, Nm?


----------



## Lakeshore

greatcats said:


> Raton, Nm?


Correct, we were standing beside the station looking back at the tracks. You're up.


----------



## greatcats

Next poster. The big empty parking lot gave it away. Was there last month, having arrived on Greyhound from Denver.


----------



## Lakeshore

I'll throw one more up


----------



## Shanghai

*Naperville, IL?*


----------



## Lakeshore

Shanghai said:


> *Naperville, IL?*


Not Naperville


----------



## Lakeshore

You are in the right geographical area though....


----------



## amtkstn

La Grange Road?


----------



## Lakeshore

No, not an Illinois station, but in a state that borders it


----------



## Shanghai

*Lafayette, IN?*


----------



## Lakeshore

no, head northwest, to the land of the Cheeseheads


----------



## jebr

La Crosse?


----------



## Lakeshore

Correct! You're up


----------



## jebr

Sorry for the delay in putting up a new picture. Can't remember if I've used this picture or not...


----------



## Green Eye

Glenview, IL?


----------



## jebr

Yep, that's Glenview!


----------



## Green Eye

I recognized the telephone booth (I guess that's what it is) from my trip on the Empire Builder last spring.

Let's see if I can get a photo loaded.....


----------



## Green Eye

Well, I give up. I can't get anything to load from Flickr. Next poster, you are welcome to post!


----------



## MrFSS

Green Eye said:


> Well, I give up. I can't get anything to load from Flickr. Next poster, you are welcome to post!


Just upload it direct to this site. Don't need Flikr, etc.


----------



## Green Eye

The site wouldn't let me upload either. I keep getting an error message: "file too small."

So, next poster, you are welcome to post!


----------



## Shanghai

*I will try to upload this photo!!*


----------



## Shanghai

Green Eye cannot upload a photo and somehow, I uploaded two!! It is the same station.

Go for it!!


----------



## chakk

Waterloo, Indiana


----------



## pennyk

No, it is not Waterloo, Indiana.

(the reason I am answering is that Shanghai will be unavailable for a while. He is having back surgery and has appointed me his "name the station" surrogate.)


----------



## Bob Dylan

Are you also dog sitting Archie? LOL

Good luck to Dick, keep us posted Penny! Thanks!


----------



## pennyk

No dog sitting. Just forum sitting. I will pass on your well wishes.


----------



## prech786

Is it Camden SC?


----------



## pennyk

Yes, it is Camden, SC!! Congratulations. Your turn to post a photo.


----------



## prech786

Try this one.


----------



## amtkstn

OKC Santa Fer


----------



## prech786

OKC is correct.


----------



## Notelvis

Wow........ no new activity here in nearly three weeks.

I'd like to try to jumpstart things. Can anyone name this active Amtrak Station.


----------



## Ryan

Lancaster?


----------



## Notelvis

Lancaster, PA is correct.

Please post and keep us going!!!!


----------



## Ryan

Let's see how this one goes...


----------



## jebr

Just to guess...

CVS


----------



## andersone

Finally got around to getting these uploaded to use from the trip this summer

No hints for the first one (other than the scenery)


----------



## Ryan

Hey, you gotta guess mine first! (And no, not CVS).


----------



## AG1

andersone said:


> Finally got around to getting these uploaded to use from the trip this summer
> 
> No hints for the first one (other than the scenery)


East Glacier, MT


----------



## Shanghai

*East Glacier Park, MT*


----------



## Notelvis

Ryan's is *Greensboro, NC* shot from onboard the Crescent.

You go Shanghai...... I just posted a day or two ago.


----------



## AG1

Shanghai, you may have my turn.


----------



## Shanghai

*Let's go with this active Amtrak Station:*


----------



## Chey

Is it Fort Lauderdale?


----------



## Shanghai

*Not Fort Lauderdale. Try again.*


----------



## AG1

Hollywood,FL


----------



## Shanghai

Yes, Hollywood, FL is correct.

Your turn to post a photo.


----------



## Notelvis

RRRick said:


> Shanghai, you may have my turn.


I'm sorry RRRick -

I did not read closely enough and thought that Shanghai had given us East Glacier.


----------



## Ryan

Notelvis said:


> Ryan's is *Greensboro, NC* shot from onboard the Crescent.


Well done, I had hoped that the long curved bus bay would make it easy for someone.


----------



## AG1

OK , no problem Notelvis.

*Try this one.*


----------



## andersone

Well done on identifying East Glacier !!

I will see if I can dig one a little more difficult out of the vault.


----------



## Notelvis

McComb, MS?


----------



## AG1

Notelvis said:


> McComb, MS?


No, not McComb, MS


----------



## Shanghai

*Newark, Delaware ??*


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Shanghai said:


> *Newark, Delaware ??*


Not Newark.


----------



## AG1

It isn't Newark, DE. It is a northern station with two trains a day stopping there.


----------



## greatcats

Montpelier Jct. VT?


----------



## AG1

No, not Montpelier Jct, VT.

Do to the apparent difficulty identifying this station, here are some more* hints*. A northern station with two trains a day, *usually late*. . Photo was taken at 3:03 CT in 2012 while headed southeasterly. Enclosed waiting area but nothing else at station. The next photo on my camera *one hour later* was this one

,


----------



## greatcats

Stanley, ND?


----------



## AG1

greatcats said:


> Stanley, ND?


Not Stanley, ND, but you do have the right route, the Empire Builder.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Minot?


----------



## Shanghai

*Shelby, MT?*


----------



## jebr

Tomah, WI.


----------



## AG1

jebr said:


> Tomah, WI.


*Yes ! Tomah, WI is correct ! * Take it away, jebr. The second photo hint was Wisconsin Dells bridge


----------



## jebr

Alright everyone.

Guess...this...station!


----------



## GG-1

Aloha

I am fairly sure it is not, but it does look like the Buss entrance to LAUS.


----------



## jebr

GG-1 said:


> Aloha
> 
> I am fairly sure it is not, but it does look like the Buss entrance to LAUS.


It is not LAUS.


----------



## jebr

First hint: It's in the same state as LAUS.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Sacramento????


----------



## jebr

jimhudson said:


> Sacramento????


Not Sacramento.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

San Jose?


----------



## jebr

AmtrakBlue said:


> San Jose?


Not San Jose.


----------



## Shanghai

*Princeton Junction, NJ*


----------



## jebr

Shanghai said:


> *Princeton Junction, NJ*


Not Princeton Junction.

Hint: You can get to this station without a transfer of trains from both Sacramento and San Jose.

Also recall the previous hint that it is in California.


----------



## pennyk

Richmond, CA?


----------



## Bob Dylan

pennyk said:


> Richmond, CA?


Think you nailed it Penny!


----------



## jebr

jimhudson said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Richmond, CA?
> 
> 
> 
> Think you nailed it Penny!
Click to expand...

Actually, not Richmond.

Here's the unedited version:


----------



## Sactobob

Santa Clara University


----------



## jebr

Sactobob said:


> Santa Clara University


Correct! You're up!


----------



## Sactobob

I guess that means that I'm supposed to provide a photo. Since I don't have any, I will defer to anyone else who wants to.


----------



## MrFSS

Sactobob said:


> I guess that means that I'm supposed to provide a photo. Since I don't have any, I will defer to anyone else who wants to.


 Try this easy one.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Chicago?


----------



## MrFSS

AmtrakBlue said:


> Chicago?


 Nope!


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Well, I'm guessing it's a station that does maintenance since it's on tracks that allow access to the underside.


----------



## MrFSS

AmtrakBlue said:


> Well, I'm guessing it's a station that does maintenance since it's on tracks that allow access to the underside.


 Yep!


----------



## GG-1

Aloha

I thought Betty was there.


----------



## greatcats

Miami?


----------



## Acela150

LA Maintenance shops??


----------



## MrFSS

Acela150 said:


> LA Maintenance shops??


 You got it. Here is the LA Gathering group at that same location. All much younger, then!


----------



## Acela150




----------



## Sactobob

Somewhere between Philadelphia and Lancaster


----------



## Shanghai

*Downingtown, PA?*


----------



## AG1

I think this was taken from the bridge at *Paoli, PA.*


----------



## Acela150

Correct RRRick!


----------



## FreeskierInVT

Dang! Finally one I know! haha


----------



## AG1

*Someone please post a station photo ! *I don't have any available.


----------



## Acela150




----------



## AG1

Carbondale, IL


----------



## Shanghai

*Omaha, NE?*


----------



## Acela150

2 for 2 RRRick!!


----------



## AG1

*Someone else please post a station photo !*


----------



## Acela150

I'd post another but I'm afraid of a 3 for 3!!  :lol:


----------



## AG1

Acela150 said:


> I'd post another but I'm afraid of a 3 for 3!!  :lol:


I will drop off the thread for awhile. :hi:


----------



## FreeskierInVT

Lets give this one a shot, should be pretty easy


----------



## AG1




----------



## Shanghai

*Randolph, VT?*


----------



## FreeskierInVT

Nope, not Randolph! Don't want to give a hint quite yet. You are on the right coast though.


----------



## Shanghai

*Bellows Falls, VT?*


----------



## FreeskierInVT

Not BLF either. Here's a hint: This station saw quite the flurry of activity, more than usual, last month.

There's a lot of hints I could give but they'd give it away :/


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Amherst, MA


----------



## FreeskierInVT

You got it! Amherst, MA it is. Picture taken on Dec 28 while waiting for the arrival of the final northbound Vermonter.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

I'll defer to someone else to post a pic


----------



## Lakeshore

here's one to kick-start it again


----------



## Bob Dylan

Fullerton, Ca. ??


----------



## Lakeshore

nope, not Fullerton


----------



## Lakeshore

You're in the right state, though...


----------



## Shanghai

*San Luis Obispo, CA?*


----------



## Lakeshore

nope, but you're heading in the right direction (North)


----------



## Shanghai

*Berkeley, CA?*


----------



## Lakeshore

Getting very warm...


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Davis, CA?


----------



## Lakeshore

just a bit too far north, but you guys are zeroing in...


----------



## AG1

Bullseye at Martinez, CA ?


----------



## Lakeshore

correct, Martinez it is.


----------



## AG1

Lakeshore said:


> correct, Martinez it is.


*Someone else please post a station photo ! *


----------



## MrFSS

Here is a really easy one.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Somewhere i upstate NY.


----------



## jebr

Hayward, CA?


----------



## MrFSS

jebr said:


> Hayward, CA?


 Nope!


----------



## GG-1

AmtrakBlue said:


> Somewhere i upstate NY.


With Palm trees? 

Aloha


----------



## the_traveler

Kingston?


----------



## Bob Dylan

Wolf Point, MT after Global Warming is finished! LOL


----------



## MrFSS

Hint - it is in California.


----------



## FriskyFL

Los Angeles.


----------



## MrFSS

FriskyFL said:


> Los Angeles.


 Nope - but north of there.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Merced???


----------



## MrFSS

jimhudson said:


> Merced???


 Yep - I was there on a business trip and had a few hours to kill. Went to the station and snapped that one. Your turn Jim.


----------



## Bob Dylan

MrFSS said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merced???
> 
> 
> 
> Yep - I was there on a business trip and had a few hours to kill. Went to the station and snapped that one. Your turn Jim.
Click to expand...

I'll pass since I can't post pics! Open to anyone!!


----------



## ADalton

How do I upload pictures?


----------



## prech786

Name this one.


----------



## John Bredin

I'm going to go out on a limb and say it's the depot in Red Wing. Or RED WING DEPOT if that's not over our heads. :giggle:

If I'm right  I have no station pictures to post and the floor is open.


----------



## prech786

Red Wing MN is correct!


----------



## jebr

Guess this station.


----------



## Agent

Galesburg, Illinois?


----------



## jebr

Agent said:


> Galesburg, Illinois?


Correct! You're up.


----------



## jebr

I'm going to wake up this thread with a new post.

Guess this station!


----------



## CHamilton

You posted that one on Facebook, so I won't guess


----------



## Notelvis

Wow...... I didn't realize that this thread was still here.

Is it Detroit Lakes, MN?


----------



## jebr

Close but not quite.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Is this your personal Amtrak stop that you created yourself jeb?

I would guessed somewhere in the wilds of Arizona or New Mexico, but now realize it's up in the Frozen North!


----------



## jebr

Haha, I wish. Even though the station building is old, it's still way too expensive for me to afford.


----------



## Notelvis

Close......hmn......

Must be Staples, MN then.


----------



## jebr

Correct! You're up!


----------



## Notelvis

Active and unstaffed station........ anyone recognize it? The birdbath might give it away.


----------



## jphjaxfl

Notelvis said:


> Close......hmn......
> 
> Must be Staples, MN then.


Definitely looks like an NP station. Staples was quite a junction at one time with the Staples "street car" RDC's connecting with the North Coast LTD and Mainstreeter to Duluth and Superior.


----------



## jebr

Just to keep the ball rolling, Trinidad, CO?


----------



## Notelvis

No......not Trinidad, CO. Wrong time zone.


----------



## niemi24s

Clues:

• Birdbath appears intact so area may have mild winters as freezing rainwater would have broken it or, as It's also empty, it hasn't rained recently.

• But weeds and trees seem healthy, so there may be a lake or stream close by.

• Sun's shining on far side and right side of station and is high in the sky, so the station and camera are not facing West or North so must be facing kind of East or South.

• Above clue implies station is on West or North side of tracks - depending on which way the tracks really run

• Lots of trees across the tracks, all deciduous

• No Kudzu on the utility pole, so it's probably not in the SE part of the country.

• Boulder indicates area not swampy.

• Doesn't appear to be wheelchair accessible.

• It's not in the Mountain time zone

Absolutely no idea!


----------



## Notelvis

niemi24s said:


> Clues:
> 
> • Birdbath appears intact so area may have mild winters as freezing rainwater would have broken it or, as It's also empty, it hasn't rained recently.
> 
> • But weeds and trees seem healthy, so there may be a lake or stream close by.
> 
> • Sun's shining on far side and right side of station and is high in the sky, so the station and camera are not facing West or North so must be facing kind of East or South.
> 
> • Above clue implies station is on West or North side of tracks - depending on which way the tracks really run
> 
> • Lots of trees across the tracks, all deciduous
> 
> • No Kudzu on the utility pole, so it's probably not in the SE part of the country.
> 
> • Boulder indicates area not swampy.
> 
> • Doesn't appear to be wheelchair accessible.
> 
> • It's not in the Mountain time zone
> 
> Absolutely no idea!



This is high quality detective work!!!!!! Let me compare your deductions with fact -


I am not sure if I would call winter here 'mild' as winter in this location is typically harsher than where I live in North Carolina.
There is a creek or river nearby........ just around the curve to the left of this image the tracks cross a small river.
This Amshack is, in fact, oriented on the west side of the track. I was facing eastward when I took this photo at around 10:30am in July 2014.
This station is not in the southeastern United States. It is therefore NOT a stop for the Crescent, Silver Service trains, Carolinian, or Palmetto.
Here are two additional clues........ in this photo it is about 10:30am local time and this town is in a place where it's citizens have historically spent more time than most thinking about what time it is in their town as opposed to what time it is in other parts of the country..... or even in other towns not too far away. ALSO, notice that there is a freight train in the photo. I would have liked to have gotten a passenger train in my picture but the fact is that the next passenger train is not due to stop until after dark.


----------



## John Bredin

Dyer, Indiana? (In the twilight-zoneish area of northwest Indiana that's in the Central Zone with Chicago rather than the Eastern Zone as most of Indiana.)


----------



## Bob Dylan

Beat me to it John! Dyer was my guess since it obviously wasn't in Arizona which also has some strange time keeping problems and Bus Stop type Stations! ( You are now entering The Twilight Zone!)


----------



## niemi24s

Except for the color above the windows and facia, it pretty well matches the Dyer station shown in the Oct 2013 Street View image of Google Earth. But the newer overhead view when not in Street View (aerial imagery) that's dated about 4 months ago doesn't show that type of station. It shows a new parking lot (no weeds or birdbath) and a station with a gable roof about 70 feet long. My guess is the photo in the Post #5212 is one of the old Dyer station before it was replaced and the surrounding area tidied up some time after Oct 2013. Maybe. Sort of. :blink:


----------



## Notelvis

Dyer, IN is not correct but those who have guessed Dyer are on the right track.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Notelvis said:


> Active and unstaffed station........ anyone recognize it? The birdbath might give it away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC02580.JPG


I think this one was posted in the past, but I ain't going to go through 262 pages looking for it.


----------



## Notelvis

AmtrakBlue said:


> Notelvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Active and unstaffed station........ anyone recognize it? The birdbath might give it away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC02580.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> I think this one was posted in the past, but I ain't going to go through 262 pages looking for it.
Click to expand...


Ohhh..... me neither Amtrak Blue. I was going with something out of the ordinary that was on the laptop I was using this morning......which happens to be the same laptop I had with me on the trip last summer when I took this photo!


----------



## keelhauled

South Bend, Indiana.


----------



## Notelvis

No......not South Bend. Right state but wrong route(s).


----------



## niemi24s

Howzabout Crawfordsville IN? The station colors and the utility pole as seen on Google Earth's Street View seem to match your photo.


----------



## Notelvis

*Crawfordsville, IN is correct*...... a town in which until only a few years ago its' residents lived in the central time zone during the summer and the eastern time zone during the winter.

Thank you for saving me from resorting to my next clue..... that being that on Friday the passenger train stopping here will be brown and orange!

Your turn to post a photo!


----------



## cirdan

Notelvis said:


> Thank you for saving me from resorting to my next clue..... that being that on Friday the passenger train stopping here will be brown and orange!


Ha ha ha. That would have made it all too obvious.


----------



## niemi24s

Didn't have much to choose from, but it's the only exterior shot (albeit partial) in my shoebox:




If nothing else it's a good example of pincushion distortion.


----------



## niemi24s

Here's a better exterior shot of that same station:


----------



## Notelvis

I think I've got it since I rode past this station on August 5th......

I'd like to give someone else a chance to get it first though....... the game is more fun when more than just a couple or three people keep passing it back and forth.

It is not in Indiana!


----------



## AmtrakBlue

I'm thinking it's on the Cardinal route, but no idea where.


----------



## niemi24s

It is on the Indiana side of the Mississippi but not on the route of the Cardinal.


----------



## niemi24s

If I understand the rules correctly, if there are no correct answers after 24 hours a clue is called for. Here it is: In addition to being east of the Mississippi River, it's also north of the Ohio River.


----------



## jebr

Dowagiac, MI?


----------



## niemi24s

jebr said:


> Dowagiac, MI?


Sorry, not Dowagiac. But its first letter, like Dowagiac's, is in the first half of the alphabet.


----------



## Notelvis

You have read the rules correctly - very nice second clue.........

Looks like you may be adding another clue tomorrow.


----------



## niemi24s

Hmm. The last clue didn't elicit too many guesses. The last clue was that the station was located north of the Ohio River. And as the Ohio River begins in Pittsburgh PA, I'll cut the search area in half once again with: *This mystery station is located north of the western half of the Ohio River.*


----------



## niemi24s

This thread looks like it's turning into a real yawner. Nonetheless, here's another clue: *The station name is also that of a holiday in (most parts of) the US.*


----------



## cirdan

niemi24s said:


> This thread looks like it's turning into a real yawner. Nonetheless, here's another clue: *The station name is also that of a holiday in (most parts of) the US.*


you're making it too easy now.

guess it must be Columbus WI?


----------



## niemi24s

Columbus WI is correct! Your turn to post one.

FWIW, the station manager there said most of his customers are from Madison WI, about 30 minutes away. Takes us Yoopers about 4½ hours to get there if the weather's OK.


----------



## Notelvis

Hooray........ a correct answer!!!!!


----------



## niemi24s

While it was 5 days in coming, I suppose there's lots of better things to do this time of year - cut the grass - get the snowblower ready for winter - wash the car - go play in the woods with the chainsaw. You know, the fun stuff!!


----------



## cirdan

I'll post mine later today. I have a picture in mind but couldn't find it but now realize it's on my other computer.


----------



## cirdan

well, I couldn't find the picture I had in mind (so maybe that's for another time),

but I'll leave you with this one for now







grabbed off Google Streetview


----------



## Mystic River Dragon

Cleburne, TX?


----------



## niemi24s

[Pssst! The name of the station, almost all of it, is still there! But I won't tell anyone, OK?  ]

Edit: Rats - too late!


----------



## cirdan

Cleburne is correct


----------



## Mystic River Dragon

Possibly the only one I will ever get (I seem to be good at reading fine print and guessing first letters), which is why I guessed.

However, I don't know how to use modern-day cameras or post photos (skills still to be learned), so I will pass on my turn to whoever has those skills and would like to post the next photo.

P.S.--I love this thread and am glad it's back!


----------



## TylerP42

Anyone want to take a guess?


----------



## keelhauled

Toledo.


----------



## Ryan

Yep.


----------



## Notelvis

Got a new picture anyone.....it's been a few days.


----------



## niemi24s

How about this one?


----------



## Notelvis

Minot, ND?


----------



## niemi24s

Yes, Minot it is!

Spent fours years stationed there (actually, 60 miles NW of Minot near the village of Bowbells but about 70 feet underground) in the late 60's - early 70's. Great town back then. No idea what it's like now after the Bakken Oil Boom. Winters a bit nippy, but as we used to say "Why not Minot?" But I digress...

Your turn.


----------



## niemi24s

Well, it's been more than 24 hours so I'll post this one:




And no, it's not Sanderson TX!


----------



## zephyr17

Seattle's King Street Station.


----------



## niemi24s

zephyr17 said:


> Seattle's King Street Station.


Correct! Your turn to post one. I've no more station pix in my shoebox.


----------



## TylerP42

I got one! Not the best picture, apologies.


----------



## railiner

Looks like Denver...I better know that one, since I worked there for about ten years 

If correct, someone please post the next one, as I still am not able... :blush:


----------



## TylerP42

It is Denver! I went through there for my birthday.


----------



## Bob Dylan

The Beautiful, Historic, New and Improved Denver Union Station?

Missed it by that much! I pass too, can't post pics!


----------



## TylerP42

Here's one!


----------



## Notelvis

Los Angeles, CA.


----------



## TylerP42

Good job!


----------



## TylerP42

How about this one. There was a nice little F Unit tucked away.


----------



## Agent

Kansas City Union Station.


----------



## TylerP42

Great job! Anyone know the history of that F Unit?


----------



## lo2e

Here are some more pictures of it - Kansas City Southern #34 - an FP9: http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/locopicture.aspx?id=31869

That pictures page indicates it was born a CN unit and later did VIA work as well before getting transferred to KCS to be used as the "Southern Belle".


----------



## AmtrakBlue




----------



## AG1

Wilmington,DE


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Yep, my home station.


----------



## AG1

I have used all my station photos previously in this topic. Someone else please post a station photo if you can do so.


----------



## TylerP42

.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

TylerP42 said:


> .


Emeryville


----------



## TylerP42

AmtrakBlue said:


> TylerP42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Emeryville
Click to expand...

Yep!


----------



## AmtrakBlue

I don't have anything at the moment to post, so someone can post for me.


----------



## nshvlcat

Does anyone recognize this Amtrak station?


----------



## TylerP42

Bloomington Normal?


----------



## Eric S

Memphis


----------



## StanJazz

Since nobody has had a post since Nov 18 I am posting a picture to start it up again.

Stan


----------



## andersone

LAX


----------



## StanJazz

Not LAX.


----------



## chakk

Solana Beach.


----------



## StanJazz

Not Solana Beach.


----------



## TylerP42

San Luis Obispo?


----------



## StanJazz

Not San Luis Obispo.


----------



## MikefromCrete

The Surfliner car is a diversion. I think the car is being ferried to or from Beech Grove via the SWC. So, I'll say the station is Galesburg.


----------



## StanJazz

Galesburg is correct. No cab on the end of the Surfliner was a good hint that it might be on another route. Surfliners have a cab car on the end. Here is another picture.


----------



## MikefromCrete

I'll take the win, but I have no photos to post. The field is open to anyone who wants to post.


----------



## CCC1007




----------



## andersone

I am ashamed I did not get GBB, I use that station more than any other. must be looking east,,, alas old and feeble shows and my LAX humor needs help


----------



## Mystic River Dragon

Whitefish, Montana?


----------



## CCC1007

Yep, your turn


----------



## Mystic River Dragon

Thanks!  I don't have any photos, though, so I will give my turn to anyone who would like to post next.


----------



## chakk

Taken today.


----------



## PaulM

Many people complain about a station's neighborhood. It's in an industrial area, in a rail yard, dangerous, etc. But it is hard to complain about the view from the front entrance of this station.


----------



## PaulM

chakk said:


> Taken today.
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAmtrak Forum1452364462.006683.jpg


Fort Madison


----------



## willem

PaulM said:


> Many people complain about a station's neighborhood. It's in an industrial area, in a rail yard, dangerous, etc. But it is hard to complain about the view from the front entrance of this station.


That looks like the Frances Langford Promenade.


----------



## PaulM

willem said:


> PaulM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many people complain about a station's neighborhood. It's in an industrial area, in a rail yard, dangerous, etc. But it is hard to complain about the view from the front entrance of this station.
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like the Frances Langford Promenade.
Click to expand...

I had to google it, but you are correct.


----------



## Shanghai

*Lakeland, FL?*


----------



## chakk

PaulM said:


> chakk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taken today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAmtrak Forum1452364462.006683.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Madison
Click to expand...

Fort Madison is correct!

Your turn.


----------



## XHRTSP

It's been a while, so I'll post something. I visited this station last month and was just amazed. I doubt a hint will be required, but if so, this place is freakin' huge.


----------



## Ryan

It's back! Looks like Denver?


----------



## Bob Dylan

Closest thing I can think of is the Old/New Union Station in Denver, but come to think of it railliner is right, this doesn't look right for Denver!

Is this in the US?


----------



## railiner

I don't know what it is, but I do know it isn't Denver...

As a matter of fact....I don't think it is even in the USA...I sure never saw anything like it.... :unsure:


----------



## AmtrakBlue

This is Denver


----------



## Ryan

I know that's the front, I suspected that it may be one of the sides...


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Ryan said:


> I know that's the front, I suspected that it may be one of the sides...


Denver doesn't have a red roof


----------



## AmtrakBlue

I found it. But won't post yet. And yes, it's huge.

Just remind me that I saved the info in my computer's notes app...


----------



## A Voice

Is this even an Amtrak station? The sign visible on the roadside platform appears to be something other than English.


----------



## norfolkwesternhenry

name it!


----------



## CCC1007

norfolkwesternhenry said:


> ImageUploadedByAmtrak Forum1468706939.151275.jpg
> 
> name it!


Did you read the rules?The previous image hasn't been identified and you didn't win.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

A Voice said:


> Is this even an Amtrak station? The sign visible on the roadside platform appears to be something other than English.


No, it's not an Amtrak station


----------



## Ryan

CCC1007 said:


> norfolkwesternhenry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAmtrak Forum1468706939.151275.jpg
> 
> name it!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read the rules?The previous image hasn't been identified and you didn't win.
Click to expand...


----------



## XHRTSP

It's the largest train station in the world.* No Amtrak doesn't go there.

*the locals say, depending on metric used obviously.


----------



## railbuck

A Voice said:


> Is this even an Amtrak station? The sign visible on the roadside platform appears to be something other than English.


The sign that says "Hauptbahnhof"?


----------



## MisterUptempo

XHRTSP said:


> It's the largest train station in the world.* No Amtrak doesn't go there.
> 
> *the locals say, depending on metric used obviously.


You didn't happen to encounter this station while attending the J. S. Bach Festival, did you?


----------



## railiner

XHRTSP said:


> IMG_1624.JPG
> 
> It's been a while, so I'll post something. I visited this station last month and was just amazed. I doubt a hint will be required, but if so, this place is freakin' huge.


So it's Leipzig, Germany I guess....thanks to all the hints...


----------



## railiner

norfolkwesternhenry said:


> ImageUploadedByAmtrak Forum1468706939.151275.jpg
> 
> name it!


That one looks like St. Paul Union Depot....


----------



## XHRTSP

MisterUptempo said:


> You didn't happen to encounter this station while attending the J. S. Bach Festival, did you?


Nope, just there on a typical layover while working for DHL.



railiner said:


> So it's Leipzig, Germany I guess....thanks to all the hints...


Got it.


----------



## railiner

Anyone that knows how, is welcome to post the next one......


----------



## norfolkwesternhenry

norfolkwesternhenry said:


> ImageUploadedByAmtrak Forum1468706939.151275.jpg
> 
> name it!


 oh, I thought it was already named, I thiught they said it was Denver, because where I was in denver, that looked like it


----------



## StanJazz

railiner said:


> Anyone that knows how, is welcome to post the next one......


Here is a tough one. I was waiting for an Amtrak train.

Stan


----------



## AmtrakBlue

StanJazz said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that knows how, is welcome to post the next one......
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a tough one. I was waiting for an Amtrak train.
> 
> Stan
Click to expand...

Pigeon Forge, TN


----------



## StanJazz

Good one but wrong.

Stan


----------



## CHamilton

Fort Worth?


----------



## StanJazz

No. Not Fort Worth.

Stan


----------



## CCC1007

Los Angeles?


----------



## Sactobob

San Diego CA

Bob Koski


----------



## Bob Dylan

Sactobob said:


> San Diego CA
> 
> Bob Koski


Ditto???


----------



## StanJazz

San Diego is correct. Sactobob your turn.


----------



## Sactobob

StanJazz said:


> San Diego is correct. Sactobob your turn.


I don't have any pictures to post, so will release my turn to someone else.


----------



## Trailrider1951

OK, What station is this?  It is certainly one of my favorite destinations on one of my favorite trains.


----------



## Sactobob

That's Santa Barbara CA


----------



## Trailrider1951

Yes, that is indeed Santa Barbara, with the northbound Coast Starlight leaving the station. Next time, I'll have to come up with one more difficult.


----------



## Sactobob

I don't have any pictures to post, so it's up to somebody else to be next to do so.


----------



## Steve4031

This is probably an easy one.


----------



## jebr

Havre, MT? (Complete stab in the dark.)


----------



## Grandpa D

Grand Canyon, AZ


----------



## s10mk

I'll try one, name this station


----------



## zephyr17

CUS?


----------



## RPC

Pittsburgh, early morning. CL on the left, Pennsylvanian on the right.


----------



## keelhauled

The platform doesn't look right for Chicago. I think it's Pittsburgh. Can't think of anywhere else with covered platforms that see both Superliner and Amfleet equipment.


----------



## JoeBas

Plus, he's from Pittsburgh... don't choose your home station in this game.


----------



## s10mk

Pittsburgh it is! About 5:00 am, getting ready to board the CL


----------



## RPC

The curve at the near left is a dead giveaway. Many's the time I stretched my legs on that platform while Amtrak watered the Broadway Limited.


----------



## denmarks

Let me try one. This is on the CZ route.


----------



## chakk

The dome and IC-painted car suggest it is a station on the route between Cincinnati and Chicago. But having never been on that route, I will simply guess Dyer, Indiana.


----------



## RPC

Grand Junction, CO?


----------



## JoeBas

Looks like GCT.


----------



## denmarks

RPC said:


> Grand Junction, CO?


Correct


----------



## Steve4031

chakk said:


> The dome and IC-painted car suggest it is a station on the route between Cincinnati and Chicago. But having never been on that route, I will simply guess Dyer, Indiana.


Mine was harve, Montana. Sorry I forgot I had posted on here.


----------



## s10mk

I'll try again, this game is fun, name this station!


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17

Schenectady, NY?


----------



## s10mk

brianpmcdonnell17 said:


> Schenectady, NY?


Nope


----------



## Shanghai

Toledo, OH


----------



## RPC

Greensburg, PA?


----------



## s10mk

RPC said:


> Greensburg, PA?


 that's it! You got it


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17

s10mk said:


> RPC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greensburg, PA?
> 
> 
> 
> that's it! You got it
Click to expand...

The presence of what appears to be two active platforms threw me off. I don't know of any other station with two active platforms and only one daily round-trip passenger train. I'm sure they exist somewhere, but I can't think of any of the top of my head.


----------



## s10mk

brianpmcdonnell17 said:


> s10mk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RPC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greensburg, PA?
> 
> 
> 
> that's it! You got it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The presence of what appears to be two active platforms threw me off. I don't know of any other station with two active platforms and only one daily round-trip passenger train. I'm sure they exist somewhere, but I can't think of any of the top of my head.
Click to expand...

Yep, greensburg has two active platforms. The station is underneath the tracks and you have to walk up separate staircases to get to the corresponding platforms. When I've used the station, a few minutes before the train arrives,the station attendent will let you know which platform to use


----------



## Maglev

s10mk said:


> brianpmcdonnell17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s10mk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RPC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greensburg, PA?
> 
> 
> 
> that's it! You got it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The presence of what appears to be two active platforms threw me off. I don't know of any other station with two active platforms and only one daily round-trip passenger train. I'm sure they exist somewhere, but I can't think of any of the top of my head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, greensburg has two active platforms. The station is underneath the tracks and you have to walk up separate staircases to get to the corresponding platforms. When I've used the station, a few minutes before the train arrives,the station attendent will let you know which platform to use
Click to expand...

My first (late) wife was from Greensburg, but after the demise of the _Broadway Limited_ we always rode the _Capitol Limited _to and from Connellsville. The last time I was at the Greensburg station, it was for a brew fest.

Speaking of brew, there's a good brew restaurant near this station:


----------



## Maverickstation

This should be easy !


----------



## trainman74

I knew Toronto Union Station was being renovated, but I didn't realize they'd turned the whole thing on its side!


----------



## A Voice

Yes, apparently the Canadians have become very left-leaning.....


----------



## JoeBas

*** Rubs head after falling out of chair following 90 degree head tilt ***

_EASY_, you say????


----------



## StanJazz

Since nobody has had a station picture for almost 2 months here is one. It show be an easy one for several members.


----------



## niemi24s

A Google search for "Amtrak Station Address 171" turned up Holland MI.


----------



## StanJazz

Holland is correct. I photoshopped out the Michigan flag but did not think to get rid of the address.


----------



## niemi24s

Don't feel bad. Some have made it even easier by posting a photo with the stations_ name_ intact!

Hope I didn't do the same with this one:


----------



## ParanoidAndroid

Something tells me that's Albuquerque (stopped there on the SWC once).


----------



## niemi24s

Albuquerque is correct.


----------



## Ngotwalt

While you guys are still working on the station that isn't Albuquerque, NM (Forgive me, I just stumbled on this thread and misread the last few posts, it's late forgive me). I hope you don't mind if I make an offering of my own.







Credit: https://forums.auran.com/


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17

Ngotwalt said:


> While you guys are still working on the station that isn't Albuquerque, NM (Forgive me, I just stumbled on this thread and misread the last few posts, it's late forgive me). I hope you don't mind if I make an offering of my own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: https://forums.auran.com/


Philadelphia 30th Street


----------



## Ngotwalt

Not 30th Street.

Nick


----------



## greatcats

Wild guess. Back Bay , Boston?


----------



## Metra Electric Rider

Is that a weird third rail to the right of the tracks or just a curb?


----------



## Metra Electric Rider

Metra Electric Rider said:


> Is that a weird third rail to the right of the tracks or just a curb?


Sorry, my other right, the left hand side...


----------



## Ngotwalt

Nope, that's just the curb. Not Back Bay.

Nick


----------



## Lonestar648

Trying to remember a 4 track basement station with red doors leading up. This rules out the larger stations.


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17

Providence, RI


----------



## Ngotwalt

Not Providence.

Nick


----------



## RalphCT

Pittsburgh PA?


----------



## Ngotwalt

Not Pittsburgh.

Nick


----------



## ehbowen

Ngotwalt said:


> While you guys are still working on the station that isn't Albuquerque, NM (Forgive me, I just stumbled on this thread and misread the last few posts, it's late forgive me). I hope you don't mind if I make an offering of my own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: https://forums.auran.com/


I really don't think this is correct, but I'll throw it out anyway.

Milwaukee, Wisconsin?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Indianapolis


----------



## Maverickstation

Baltimore Penn Station ?


----------



## Ngotwalt

Not Baltimore or Indianapolis.

Nick


----------



## daybeers

I have no idea where this is, but I'm trying to find some clues. Is it just me or does there seem to be a third rail to the right of the platform edge?


----------



## fixj

I think the last photo is Montreal Central.


----------



## Ngotwalt

We have a winner. Gare Centrale, Montreal. I was counting on that overhead to throw everyone off, forgetting Montreal has electric commuter trains.

Cheers,

Nick


----------



## Grandpa D

Let me barge in here. Should be fairly easy.


----------



## Lonestar648

Wow, good one. Was going through every station with the waiting area above. Never thought of Montreal.


----------



## Lonestar648

Oakland?


----------



## pennyk

Auto Train Sanford?


----------



## Grandpa D

Correct!! SFA. It's from last October and the train was ON TIME! Really enjoyable trip to Virginia. SCA Matt is the best.


----------



## lo2e

Ngotwalt said:


> We have a winner. Gare Centrale, Montreal. I was counting on that overhead to throw everyone off, forgetting Montreal has electric commuter trains.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Nick


Yep good job throwing me off - I saw the catenary wire and what looks like a pretty low-level platform in the foreground but a high-level platform off to the right of the picture. I was trying like mad to figure out which station on the NEC would have both a high-level and a low-level platform and couldn't come up with one other than WAS, and I was fairly certain it wasn't WAS. Nice work, all!


----------



## Ngotwalt

Who's up for another, this one might be a little easier than Montreal.






Photo Credit: wikimedia commons

Cheers,

Nick


----------



## AG1

Portland, OR


----------



## Ngotwalt

That was too easy.

Nick


----------



## Steve4031

Should be easy.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Steve4031 said:


> ImageUploadedByAmtrak Forum1494163572.783383.jpg
> 
> Should be easy.


Raton


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17

This photo was taken by me from inside of a train.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

That looks like the new (well, relatively new) escalators at MKE.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Hotblack Desiato said:


> That looks like the new (well, relatively new) escalators at MKE.


Yep. 

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Maglev

I posted this a while ago, but nobody guessed it. So I'll give a hint: the station code is spelled out in the railing.


----------



## StanJazz

Martinez


----------



## Maglev

StanJazz said:


> Martinez


I can see "MTZ" in the railing, but that's not this station!


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Maglev said:


> StanJazz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Martinez
> 
> 
> 
> I can see "MTZ" in the railing, but that's not this station!
Click to expand...

Your gathering report confirmed what I thought - Mt Vernon, WA.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## E60JPC

brianpmcdonnell17 said:


> This photo was taken by me from inside of a train.


The presence of a catenary post puts it on somewhere on the NEC. Subtracting the mileage on the catenary post from the Boston-NYC mileage puts this station at Kingston, RI.


----------



## Maglev

AmtrakBlue said:


> Maglev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StanJazz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Martinez
> 
> 
> 
> I can see "MTZ" in the railing, but that's not this station!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your gathering report confirmed what I thought - Mt Vernon, WA.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum
Click to expand...


That's correct! I had also previously mentioned this station in a post in a thread on stations near brew pubs, as the Skagit River Brewery is right across the track.


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17

E60JPC said:


> brianpmcdonnell17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This photo was taken by me from inside of a train.
> 
> 
> 
> The presence of a catenary post puts it on somewhere on the NEC. Subtracting the mileage on the catenary post from the Boston-NYC mileage puts this station at Kingston, RI.
Click to expand...

Yes, I took that picture on the morning of March 12th this year on Northeast Regional 66. This was just after the first of a few major March snowfalls in the Northeast and on the coldest day of the month. When I boarded in Washington, the temperature was near freezing. Snow cover began around Wilmington, and by the time I reached Boston in the morning it was 9 degrees with a wind chill well below zero. Interestingly, I rode the Lake Shore Limited and Maple Leaf back to New York that night, and there wasn't even an inch of snow from around Worcester to Poughkeepsie, which is where I was expecting it. Another note is that this was the night of the time change, so we left New York significantly late but still managed to arrive in Boston about 15 minutes early. 
Sent from my SM-J327P using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------



## zephyr17

Maglev said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maglev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StanJazz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Martinez
> 
> 
> 
> I can see "MTZ" in the railing, but that's not this station!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your gathering report confirmed what I thought - Mt Vernon, WA.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's correct! I had also previously mentioned this station in a post in a thread on stations near brew pubs, as the Skagit River Brewery is right across the track.
Click to expand...

Nice head fake with the Superliners. Ordinarily they wouldn't be serving Mt. Vernon, but every so often (including right now) the 510/517 pair gets the Talgos replaced by Superliners.


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17

If nobody else is going to post another station I have one.


Sent from my SM-J327P using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------



## Sactobob

White Sulphur Springs WV


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17

Sactobob said:


> White Sulphur Springs WV


Yes, as photographed from Cardinal #50 on July 23rd, 2017.
Sent from my SM-J327P using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------



## gwschenk

Are historic stations allowed? If any of you old timers ever rode the Dixie Flyer you might remember this one.


----------



## fixj

Could that be Nashville? Wait, on second thought perhaps Evansville?


----------



## railiner

Yeah, that sure looks like the L&N station at Evansville...


----------



## gwschenk

fixj said:


> Could that be Nashville? Wait, on second thought perhaps Evansville?


We have a winner! Yes, Evansville L&N depot. Designed by Richard Montfort who also designed the Nashville station. This station was razed in 1985 by some very short sighted people despite opposition from many citizens.


----------



## Maverickstation

Here is another, name this station.............

The picture is of the waiting room, between trains.

I have another pic that would be a give away, I'llpost that after the winning answer.


----------



## railiner

Can't identify, but that ship model makes me believe it is somewhere in New England.....


----------



## Maverickstation

railiner said:


> Can't identify, but that ship model makes me believe it is somewhere in New England.....


Your getting warmer, and yes, the ship model is a clue.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon

Westerly, Rhode Island?


----------



## Maverickstation

Mystic River Dragon said:


> Westerly, Rhode Island?


Nope, saying it is a New England station is getting warmer, but not there yet.

Ken


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17

Mystic, CT?

Sent from my SM-J327P using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------



## Maverickstation

brianpmcdonnell17 said:


> Mystic, CT?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J327P using Amtrak Forum mobile app


Nope, wrong direction from Westerly, and no, it is not a station on the NEC.

Ken


----------



## greatcats

Possibly Springfield, Mass?


----------



## Steve4031

Maybe a station on the down Easter route.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Maverickstation

No it's not Springfield, nor is it a station along The Downeaster Route.

That said Maine is closer to this station.

It is also a station that a well known, late folk singer, started or ended, many a journey.

Ken


----------



## greatcats

Slightly educated guess- White River Junction, Vermont?


----------



## Maverickstation

greatcats said:


> Slightly educated guess- White River Junction, Vermont?


Nope, I will add that it is a staffed station, with checked baggage service.

Ken


----------



## greatcats

Another guess- Worcester, mass?


----------



## greatcats

Sorry, Ibsed WOR is not staffed.


----------



## Sactobob

New London, CT?


----------



## Steve4031

Hartford? A wild guess

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## daybeers

Saratoga Springs, NY?


----------



## Maverickstation

Not Hartford, Saratoga, or New London.

Think North, by North East.

Ken


----------



## railiner

You never said it was an Amtrak station, so.....how's about Halifax, NS?


----------



## Maverickstation

We have a winner !! Yes, it is Halifax. The folk singer I mentioned is the late Stan Rogers.

Ken

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## railiner

I should have recognized that station, as I usually visit it every year while calling there on a cruise.

As for Stan Rogers, had no idea from your clue, but I did hear him sing this as our "sailaway theme song", almost every day on my recent voyage....


----------



## railiner

Anyone that knows how, is welcome to post the next one...that last one was a real challenge!


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17

Sent from my SM-J327P using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------



## railiner

Jacksonville?


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17

railiner said:


> Jacksonville?


Yes
Sent from my SM-J327P using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------



## railiner

Anyone that can, is welcome to post the next one...sorry to say, I have not learned how.... :blush:


----------



## AmtrakBlue

railiner said:


> Anyone that can, is welcome to post the next one...sorry to say, I have not learned how.... :blush:


Click on the More Reply Options and there you'll find where you can attach pics


----------



## railiner

AmtrakBlue said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that can, is welcome to post the next one...sorry to say, I have not learned how.... :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> Click on the More Reply Options and there you'll find where you can attach pics
Click to expand...

I have been able to copy photo's or links to photo's that I've found online, but don't know how to post my own.....

I even failed to put my own photo on the avatar....some error message that file was too large or something like that.....


----------



## AmtrakBlue

railiner said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> railiner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that can, is welcome to post the next one...sorry to say, I have not learned how.... :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> Click on the More Reply Options and there you'll find where you can attach pics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been able to copy photo's or links to photo's that I've found online, but don't know how to post my own.....
> 
> I even failed to put my own photo on the avatar....some error message that file was too large or something like that.....
Click to expand...

I think you need one of these.


----------



## PacificStarlight

Let me just jump in here.

I'm not sure if this one has been done.


----------



## railiner

Looks like Vancouver, BC....


----------



## PacificStarlight

railiner said:


> Looks like Vancouver, BC....


Bingo
Sent from my Pixel using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------



## railiner

AmtrakBlue said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> railiner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that can, is welcome to post the next one...sorry to say, I have not learned how.... :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> Click on the More Reply Options and there you'll find where you can attach pics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been able to copy photo's or links to photo's that I've found online, but don't know how to post my own.....
> 
> I even failed to put my own photo on the avatar....some error message that file was too large or something like that.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you need one of these.
Click to expand...


----------



## railiner

Someone please post an other....this is fun!


----------



## Maverickstation

First as I promised here is another shot of Halifax, this shows the 3 stainless steel cars that will be added to that days Ocean on it's run fro Halifax to Montreal.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## PacificStarlight

AmtrakBlue said:


> IMG_1507502457.841310.jpg
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


San Jose?
Sent from my Pixel using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------



## AmtrakBlue

PacificStarlight said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1507502457.841310.jpg
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum
> 
> 
> 
> San Jose?
> Sent from my Pixel using Amtrak Forum mobile app
Click to expand...

Yep. I arrived at SJC airport on a Saturday and departed SJC train station the following Wednesday.


----------



## PacificStarlight

I'll go ahead and let someone else post, My idea bank is dry.


----------



## Maverickstation

As for name the station, this one should be easy..............


----------



## railiner

Maverickstation said:


> Halifax20.jpg
> 
> First as I promised here is another shot of Halifax, this shows the 3 stainless steel cars that will be added to that days Ocean on it's run fro Halifax to Montreal.


Nice shot!


----------



## railiner

AmtrakBlue said:


> IMG_1507502457.841310.jpg
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


Also...a great shot!


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Maverickstation said:


> rdc.jpg
> 
> As for name the station, this one should be easy..............


BOS - Boston South Station


----------



## railiner

More like North Station....


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## railiner

Olympia-Lacey, Wa.?


----------



## Maverickstation

railiner said:


> More like North Station....


That it is...................

I'll have another challenging one soon.

Ken


----------



## AmtrakBlue

railiner said:


> Olympia-Lacey, Wa.?


Yep. During our layover due to unexpected track work further north. We got back on the train and returned to Portland after they reversed the engines and bussed pax from the other side of the track work.


----------



## Steve4031

Been to halifax years ago but did not remember. Good one.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17

Sent from my SM-J327P using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------



## greatcats

Greensboro, NC?

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Steve4031

Charlotte, nc

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17

greatcats said:


> Greensboro, NC?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


Correct. 
Sent from my SM-J327P using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------



## greatcats

I was there in Greensboro in 2010. I don’t post pictures here. Next, please.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17

greatcats said:


> I was there in Greensboro in 2010. I don’t post pictures here. Next, please.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


The photo was taken on July 2 this year when I was there to transfer from the Carolinian to the Crescent. Although I was never there, I have heard it is much better than the old Greensboro station. If you don't post pictures, I have another one.

Sent from my SM-J327P using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------



## Maverickstation

Here we go, name the station....................


----------



## Steve4031

Metropolitan lounge in 30th street?

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Maverickstation

Steve4031 said:


> Metropolitan lounge in 30th street?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


. Nope, next up....


----------



## amtkstn

The new lounge in Chicago?


----------



## zephyr17

Business Lounge, Toronto Union Station?


----------



## Maverickstation

*Business Lounge, Toronto Union Station?*

Yes, we have a winner !!

Ken


----------



## Steve4031

I thought I vaguely recognized it. But I was there 4 years ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Maverickstation

Steve4031 said:


> I thought I vaguely recognized it. But I was there 4 years ago.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


It's one of the largest Business Class/First Class lounges that I have seen, and there is a second large area with conference rooms you can use.

The service on VIA Rails Corridor Business Class was excellent.

Ken


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17

brianpmcdonnell17 said:


> greatcats said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was there in Greensboro in 2010. I don’t post pictures here. Next, please.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum
> 
> 
> 
> The photo was taken on July 2 this year when I was there to transfer from the Carolinian to the Crescent. Although I was never there, I have heard it is much better than the old Greensboro station. If you don't post pictures, I have another one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170720_204052.jpg
> Sent from my SM-J327P using Amtrak Forum mobile app
Click to expand...

Does anyone have any guesses for this one?
Sent from my SM-J327P using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------



## zephyr17

You know, Business Class on the Maple Leaf isn't eligible to use it. The Maple Leaf isn't really a Via Business Class offering (they sell it a $1 upcharge Toronto-Niagara Falls on the Via ticket in conjunction with the Amtrak Business Class purchase). Only Business Class passengers on the Via Corridor trains and Sleeper Plus and Prestige on the Canadian are eligible to use it (plus Via's elite frequent travelers). Bottom line, while it is an Amtrak serviced station, Amtrak passengers can't use it.


----------



## railiner

I haven't ridden the Maple Leaf in a very long time, so I am somewhat fuzzy in the details of its operation....

I realize the VIA Rail crews run the Amtrak equipment between Niagara Falls, Ontario and Toronto, and I believe the Amtrak LSA locks up the Amtrak supplies at the border...but does s(he) get off at the border, to ride the next day's return trip, or, "ride the cushion's" in and out of Toronto? I believe a VIA Rail "LSA" has their own stock to work that portion....


----------



## zephyr17

It is a Via train between Toronto and Niagara Falls, ON. It is staffed by Via with Via stock. The Via attendant gets off and removes their stock at Niagara Falls, ON. The Amtrak operating crew gets on at Niagara Falls, ON. I think the Amtrak LSA gets on at Niagara Falls, NY, don't remember. Also not sure if they stock the train while everyone is clearing customs or the Amtrak stock remains sealed on the train.

While it a Via operated train (with Amtrak equipment) in Canada, the "Business Class" is not a Via offering and does not give access to the Business Lounge in Toronto.


----------



## railiner

It would be neat if for no one other than railfans, that instead of paying rental fees for using Amtrak's equipment on its portion of the Maple Leaf, that VIA Rail would supply the equipment on a pro-rate basis...

That's the way they used to do it on the Chicago-Sarnia-Toronto "International"....

Probably better that they don't though, for other operational reasons....


----------



## StanJazz

The Amtrak LSA does board at Niagara Falls and he brings the pop on board. You can see the picture of the rack of pop near him as the train pulled in to the station.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Another good thing is that the VIA LSA has good Canadian Beer and Coke on offer rather than the standard Amswill filtered water and Pepsi products.

And they take American dollars, but if your Credit Card issuer doesn't charge foreign currency fees the prices,are better too.

And as was said, if youre in Biz Class on Amtrak in the nice 2x1 Seating in the Cafe Car, VIA only charges $1 for the upgrade between Toronto and the border!


----------



## zephyr17

Thanks, I rode it last year, in BC so was in the cafe, but still didn't remember where the LSA got on. Looks like he brings on the stock, too.

That $1 Via upcharge for the Business Class doesn't get you access to the lounge in Toronto, though. They don't consider it a Via BC product.


----------



## City of Miami

Anyone hazard a guess?


----------



## railiner

I can't identify it....but I like it!

Its Art Deco style would be appropriate in a place like Cincinnati Union Terminal...


----------



## Maglev

The decor looks like New York Central pinstripes.

There was a period when United Airlines planes' paint matched the decor of their Chicago terminal, and it gave a feeling of seamlessness to travel.


----------



## railiner

Maglev said:


> The decor looks like New York Central pinstripes.
> 
> There was a period when United Airlines planes' paint matched the decor of their Chicago terminal, and it gave a feeling of seamlessness to travel.


Yes...I can see NYC, Henry Dreyfuss style in that....

but I can also see PRR, Raymond Loewy style as well....as in pinstriped GG-1's.... 

I recall some streamliner era city ticket offices in several cities that mirrored the streamlined planes, ship's, and train's of their companies....


----------



## zephyr17

Toledo?


----------



## City of Miami

Bingo! A carefully chosen shot to avoid rips in the benches etc. I like the floor esp. Ticket windows visible at the rear.


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17

How about this one?


Sent from my SM-J327P using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------



## pennyk

Columbia, SC


----------



## Steve4031

I was thinking the old station in STL.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Misty.

While for some reason, I was thinking SLC, heh


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17

pennyk said:


> Columbia, SC


Yes!
Sent from my SM-J327P using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------



## Steve4031

You go Penny! Should have left it alone since you were so definite

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Maverickstation

zephyr17 said:


> You know, Business Class on the Maple Leaf isn't eligible to use it. The Maple Leaf isn't really a Via Business Class offering (they sell it a $1 upcharge Toronto-Niagara Falls on the Via ticket in conjunction with the Amtrak Business Class purchase). Only Business Class passengers on the Via Corridor trains and Sleeper Plus and Prestige on the Canadian are eligible to use it (plus Via's elite frequent travelers). Bottom line, while it is an Amtrak serviced station, Amtrak passengers can't use it.


That actually makes sense since Business Class on VIA Rail Corrider trains, and Amtrak Business Class have nothing in common service wise.

The closest service that Amtrak has is Acela First Class service, and as I have ridden both recently even the Acela First Class service pales to VIARail's Business Class.

Back to Name The Station..............which station is this ?


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17

Brunswick, ME?

Sent from my SM-J327P using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------



## Maverickstation

brianpmcdonnell17 said:


> Brunswick, ME?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J327P using Amtrak Forum mobile app


We have a winner !!

The Brunswick Chamber of Commerce maintains a welcome center here and it is open as a waiting room for Amtrak and Concord Trailways Passengers.

Now how about this one ?


----------



## Big Iron

Maverickstation said:


> IMG_2053.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> brianpmcdonnell17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brunswick, ME?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J327P using Amtrak Forum mobile app
> 
> 
> 
> We have a winner !!
> 
> The Brunswick Chamber of Commerce maintains a welcome center here and it is open as a waiting room for Amtrak and Concord Trailways Passengers.
> 
> Now how about this one ?
Click to expand...

Acela lounge at South Station


----------



## Maverickstation

Big Iron said:


> Maverickstation said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2053.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> brianpmcdonnell17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brunswick, ME?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J327P using Amtrak Forum mobile app
> 
> 
> 
> We have a winner !!
> 
> The Brunswick Chamber of Commerce maintains a welcome center here and it is open as a waiting room for Amtrak and Concord Trailways Passengers.
> 
> Now how about this one ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Acela lounge at South Station
Click to expand...

..........and we have another winner !


----------



## Big Iron

Maverickstation said:


> Big Iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maverickstation said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2053.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> brianpmcdonnell17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brunswick, ME?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J327P using Amtrak Forum mobile app
> 
> 
> 
> We have a winner !!
> 
> The Brunswick Chamber of Commerce maintains a welcome center here and it is open as a waiting room for Amtrak and Concord Trailways Passengers.
> 
> Now how about this one ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Acela lounge at South Station
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..........and we have another winner !
Click to expand...

Anyone feel free to post a pic for me.


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17

Sent from my SM-J327P using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------



## Maverickstation

Name This Station !


----------



## pennyk

brianpmcdonnell17 said:


> 20171014_020147.jpg
> 
> Sent from my SM-J327P using Amtrak Forum mobile app


I just noticed this photo. It looks like Carey, NC to be, although I have only been there once.


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17

pennyk said:


> brianpmcdonnell17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20171014_020147.jpg
> 
> Sent from my SM-J327P using Amtrak Forum mobile app
> 
> 
> 
> I just noticed this photo. It looks like Carey, NC to be, although I have only been there once.
Click to expand...

Sorry, but no.
Sent from my SM-J327P using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------



## AG1

Maverickstation said:


> Name This Station !
> 
> Worcester,MA
> 
> (I don't have a station to post)


----------



## City of Miami

brianpmcdonnell17 said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brianpmcdonnell17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20171014_020147.jpg
> 
> Sent from my SM-J327P using Amtrak Forum mobile app
> 
> 
> 
> I just noticed this photo. It looks like Carey, NC to be, although I have only been there once.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, but no.Sent from my SM-J327P using Amtrak Forum mobile app
Click to expand...

Oakland CA?


----------



## Bob Dylan

I believe MMA got it right: Worcester,MA??


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17

City of Miami said:


> brianpmcdonnell17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brianpmcdonnell17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20171014_020147.jpg
> 
> Sent from my SM-J327P using Amtrak Forum mobile app
> 
> 
> 
> I just noticed this photo. It looks like Carey, NC to be, although I have only been there once.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, but no.Sent from my SM-J327P using Amtrak Forum mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oakland CA?
Click to expand...

It's not Oakland either.
Sent from my SM-J327P using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------



## manchacrr

brianpmcdonnell17 said:


> City of Miami said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brianpmcdonnell17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brianpmcdonnell17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20171014_020147.jpg
> 
> Sent from my SM-J327P using Amtrak Forum mobile app
> 
> 
> 
> I just noticed this photo. It looks like Carey, NC to be, although I have only been there once.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, but no.Sent from my SM-J327P using Amtrak Forum mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oakland CA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not Oakland either.
> Sent from my SM-J327P using Amtrak Forum mobile app
Click to expand...

Savannah, GA?


----------



## Maverickstation

It is Worcester, Mass. Served by the Boston section the Lake Shore Limited, and numerous Keolis/MBTA commuter runs to and from Boston.

Ken


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17

manchacrr said:


> brianpmcdonnell17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> City of Miami said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brianpmcdonnell17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brianpmcdonnell17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20171014_020147.jpg
> 
> Sent from my SM-J327P using Amtrak Forum mobile app
> 
> 
> 
> I just noticed this photo. It looks like Carey, NC to be, although I have only been there once.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, but no.Sent from my SM-J327P using Amtrak Forum mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oakland CA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not Oakland either.
> Sent from my SM-J327P using Amtrak Forum mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Savannah, GA?
Click to expand...

Yes.
Sent from my SM-J327P using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------



## StanJazz

Since it's been over a month since there was a posting I will post an easy one.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon

Whitefish, Montana?


----------



## StanJazz

No. Not Whitefish.


----------



## City of Miami

Pasa Robles


----------



## StanJazz

No. Not Pasa Robles.


----------



## Maglev

Mystic River Dragon said:


> Whitefish, Montana?


I think you have the right State! I'm guessing somewhere around Glacier National Park...


----------



## StanJazz

Yes. It is around Glacier.


----------



## Thirdrail7

It seems to resemble something named Belton Train Depot. However, Amtrak doesn't stop there so I'm going to guess this is West Glacier.


----------



## StanJazz

No. Not West Glacier.


----------



## Thirdrail7

I was having trouble finding a code for this stop although I could see pictures. Is it the seasonal  East Glacier Park?


----------



## StanJazz

Yes. It is East Glacier. The picture was taken through the window of my room at Glacier Park lodge.


----------



## Steve4031

How about this one?

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## niemi24s

Googling "RWJ" leads me to believe it's New Brunswick NJ.


----------



## Maverickstation

I would say, New Brunswick, NJ


----------



## Steve4031

Yes.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Maverickstation

Name the station...................


----------



## AG1

Wells ,ME., Transportation Center. I don't have a photo of another station.


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17

How about this one?


----------



## Maverickstation

MMA said:


> Wells ,ME., Transportation Center. I don't have a photo of another station.


Wells Maine it is !

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## pennyk

MMA said:


> Wells ,ME., Transportation Center.


I have "warm" memories of that station. It was at that station that I got hit by my first snowball (thanks Shanghai) and threw my first snowball (thanks coach Steve).


----------



## trainman74

brianpmcdonnell17 said:


> How about this one?


That is Tampa Union Station. (That banner on the far wall says so, along with an illustration of the exterior, although the text a bit blurry at this resolution.)

Someone else is welcome to post a photo.


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17

trainman74 said:


> brianpmcdonnell17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about this one?
> 
> 
> 
> That is Tampa Union Station. (That banner on the far wall says so, along with an illustration of the exterior, although the text a bit blurry at this resolution.)
> Someone else is welcome to post a photo.
Click to expand...

Yes, and I knew the banner was there but was hoping nobody would be able to read it as the station has the city name written in so many spots that this was the best picture I could get.


----------



## Pere Flyer

Here we go:




Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## jebr

Mount Pleasant, IA?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Pere Flyer

jebr said:


> Mount Pleasant, IA?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Nope.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## cpotisch

Purcell, Oklahoma?


----------



## Pere Flyer

cpotisch said:


> Purcell, Oklahoma?


[emoji599]Yes![emoji599]

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## cpotisch

Pere Flyer said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Purcell, Oklahoma?
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji599]Yes![emoji599]
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum
Click to expand...

Yay! 
Okey doke:


NAME THAT STATION!


----------



## JRR

Delray Beach?

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## cpotisch

JRR said:


> Delray Beach?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


 THAT IS CORRECT!


----------



## JRR

Yippee!

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## greatcats

Greensboro, NC?

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## cpotisch

greatcats said:


> Greensboro, NC?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


Which one are you talking about?


----------



## cpotisch

JRR said:


> Yippee!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


Common JRR! Hit us with your best shot!


----------



## JRR

Just happened to have been in here when you posted and have walked that station up and over the tracks twice. You don’t forget that at my age!

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## cpotisch

JRR said:


> Just happened to have been in here when you posted and have walked that station up and over the tracks twice. You don’t forget that at my age!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


I guess you don't.


----------



## trainman74

From Google Street View (name of station on sign has been pixelated):


----------



## AmtrakBlue

trainman74 said:


> From Google Street View (name of station on sign has been pixelated):


Wild guess - Antioch, CA

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## JRR

A good one![emoji3]

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## west point

trainman74 said:


> From Google Street View (name of station on sign has been pixelated):


And it is not 24 hours that this station gets in the news for someone homeless in the top !


----------



## railiner

west point said:


> trainman74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> From Google Street View (name of station on sign has been pixelated):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it is not 24 hours that this station gets in the news for someone homeless in the top !
Click to expand...

Antioch, Ca.?

Doesn't take much to figure that one out with a thread here discussing it....


----------



## trainman74

west point said:


> And it is not 24 hours that this station gets in the news for someone homeless in the top !


I actually went to Google Maps and then posted the image here _after_ reading the related thread on this forum. (The news articles only had the aerial view, and I was curious what the station looked like from the ground.)

Just making sure people are paying attention here on AU.


----------



## cpotisch

This thread has been dormant for a month and a half, so I figured I'd start it back up.

NAME THAT STATION!


----------



## greatcats

Don’t know this one. “ Fresh Choices “ has Pre-empted everything and shot other topics in the head!


----------



## cpotisch

How do you add 'spoiler' text? I want to put a hint since this might be a pretty difficult one.


----------



## Lonestar648

It is 10:30 PM with just a few passengers waiting, station is old, run down, everyone has luggage so a long distance station. Martinsburg, WV ?


----------



## cpotisch

Lonestar648 said:


> It is 10:30 PM with just a few passengers waiting, station is old, run down, everyone has luggage so a long distance station. Martinsburg, WV ?


You've got a good eye, you're on the right track, and all of those details are correct. It's not WV, though.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Connellsville,PA


----------



## cpotisch

AmtrakBlue said:


> Connellsville,PA


Nope. Bear in mind that I took this pic this year. That might help anyone who can recall any trips I might have mentioned.


----------



## StanJazz

Waterloo, IN


----------



## cpotisch

StanJazz said:


> Waterloo, IN


Nope. Hint: It is served by one train, but two routes...


----------



## StanJazz

Pomona CA


----------



## cpotisch

StanJazz said:


> Pomona CA


YEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSS!!!! DING! DING! DING DING!


----------



## StanJazz

The 1 train 2 routes hint made it so easy.

Next station.


----------



## cpotisch

StanJazz said:


> The 1 train 2 routes hint made it so easy.


I figured that would make it a lot easier. But since there are still plenty of stops between LAX and SAS, I didn’t expect it to be _that_ much easier.


----------



## StanJazz

10:30 PM did it.


----------



## Lonestar648

The one stop two routes, I immediately thought of 1/421 and 2/422, but was late getting back on my computer.


----------



## Maverickstation

We have not done this is awhile, so name this station.

It is a pleasant depot that serves a rural community, complete with a park and picnic tables.
I could be Amtrak, or VIA.
If I showed any more of the building it would give the identity away.


----------

